# TELL THE TRUTH WHILE HIGH THREAD (Disclaimer: Not TTT)



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Getting High Discussion Thread*

I'm sure most of you have done it some point in your life.

I don't smoke Marijuana, I have once with some buddies in High School, but yeah.

How many of you do, and how relaxing is it for you or how does it affect you?

My experience I remember very clearly, I was relaxed and had a good time, but now looking back I still don't know if I would do it again, who knows.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke weed at least twice every weekend. Sometimes more. There are nights where I smoke 2-3 times. Its relaxing and i do it with my friends so its fun.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I have rheumatoid arthritis and I smoke a lot, it really helps. A lot of people don't want to smoke weed because it's associated with losers and lazy people. Weed makes me more ambitious, so I don't have that problem. I'll get a million more things done high and done better as well as opposed to doing it sober.

The world would be a much better place if we all smoked.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Drug addicts are losers.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't see the whole "thrill" of it.That's maybe because weed is overpriced and shit in Ireland really.That being saidI do smoke on the odd occasion though ,but only good stuff.It's great just to smoke up ,relax and chill listing to a bit of music or hang with friends.

Smoking every day is horriblethough ,I pretty much did it everyday ,two or three years ago.Not my thing ,I much rather a night in a club or pub .It's cheaper here.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never smoked, but I'm not a hardcore anti-drug lunatic. In fact, based on everything I've read, marijuana NEEDS to be legalized.



P.Smith said:


> Drug addicts are losers.


Because everyone who has ever done drugs is an addict. :side:


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke weed on a consistent basis. It's good.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



radiatedrich said:


> Because everyone who has ever done drugs is an addict. :side:


Don't think I said that but whatevs, they are idiots anyway.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

i never understood the people who get high and say they go out and accomplish all this shit, they call it getting stoned for a reason. it opens your mind, you become more mentally stimulated, but less physically stimulated. it depends on the type of weed too, i've had weed that gave me the opiate get up and go feeling which is good, but most of the time it doesn't do that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

*I like a joint every now and then. I'm not as good as I once was but I'm as good once as I ever was.*


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> Don't think I said that but whatevs, they are idiots anyway.


Well that's what people are going to assume when you say something like that with no explanation. It'd be like going to a conservative forum and saying "Birthers are stupid", even though obviously not all conservatives are birthers.

For the record though, I agree that drug addiction is sad and ruins lives.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Only time I've smoked was during 4/20 this year. I'm pretty sober nowadays, I used to be a consistent smoker two to three years ago.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



shutupchico said:


> i never understood the people who get high and say they go out and accomplish all this shit, they call it getting stoned for a reason. it opens your mind, you become more mentally stimulated, but less physically stimulated. it depends on the type of weed too, i've had weed that gave me the opiate get up and go feeling which is good, but most of the time it doesn't do that.


A lot of those "accomplishments" while they're high are placebo, and once they're sober again, they realize what lazy bums they are.

Marijuana isn't a demon plant with its roots in hell, but it's also not a miracle cure-all. I've never understood people who can't see both the pros and cons.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



radiatedrich said:


> A lot of those "accomplishments" while they're high are placebo, and once they're sober again, they realize what lazy bums they are.
> 
> Marijuana isn't a demon plant with its roots in hell, but it's also not a miracle cure-all. I've never understood people who can't see both the pros and cons.


well accomplishments like making music, coming up with ideas, having good conversations, putting together some good food combinations, playing better at video games, and just enjoying things more are plausible, but things like going out and building a house, or having ambition to go out and find a job stoned doesn't happen. maybe they are placebo and they say it to feel better about themselves.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



shutupchico said:


> i never understood the people who get high and say they go out and accomplish all this shit, they call it getting stoned for a reason. it opens your mind, you become more mentally stimulated, but less physically stimulated. it depends on the type of weed too, i've had weed that gave me the opiate get up and go feeling which is good, but most of the time it doesn't do that.


Depends on the type of weed you get, there are two main types: Sativa and Indica. Sativa isn't as common (unless you live in somewhere like Colorado or California with medical weed) because it's harder to grow and it's more expensive to grow. Indica is generally what everyone usually gets.

Doesn't matter what type of weed I get though, it's always good. Like I said, I'm far more ambitious in life high and the whole slows your reaction time thing is complete bullshit. I played video games better when I'm high, I used to do BJJ high and that is entirely based off reaction time or else your going to get choked the fuck out.

There are no cons of weed, just defects in people. The person who is lazy and smokes weed would have been lazy without weed. They blame it on the weed instead of themselves. I myself prove this as I smoke a lot and I'm the furthest thing from lazy, whereas someone else will smoke it who is lazy to begin would still be that lazy without it.

And as far as accomplishments being stupid when you come down, that's fucking stupid. Do you know how many scientists smoke weed? A ton. You'll come up with some of your greatest shit ever high because it removes the ego out of you and it lets you tune into whatever frequency is needed for those ideas to come out.

The fact that weed is still illegal in 2011 is fucking laughable. There is just too much money in keeping it illegal.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



shutupchico said:


> well accomplishments like making music, coming up with ideas, having good conversations, putting together some good food combinations, playing better at video games, and just enjoying things more are plausible, but things like going out and building a house, or having ambition to go out and find a job stoned doesn't happen. maybe they are placebo and they say it to feel better about themselves.


People who say things like "OMG The Beatles smoked pot and look at what they accomplished!" are deluding themselves. The Beatles would have gone down in history with or without drugs. The drugs just happened to be "the thing" at the time, and it took them down certain musical paths.

And they never actually recorded music while high. The only ones who did that were the Grateful Dead, and they sucked.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

pretty sure like 99% of the population of developed nations have toked up.


----------



## CCCOLIN (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

i smoke everyday, smoke it like it's a cigarette been doing this since i was 16. I do feel slower mentally but maybe that's because i was crazy and paranoid. i also feel like it broadened my outlook and calmed me down. I can't remember the last time I went into a hulk rage and wanted to rip someones head off, and they'res been plenty of opportunities 

i've always had a problem sleeping due to my days of warcraft 3 and starcraft. This was the best selling point for me when i first started smoking I could finally go to sleep in under 10 minutes and not the usual hour and a half and playing with yourself hoping it'll help. Always woke up the next morning feeling refreshed and ready for the new day instead of waking up grumpy and miserable. Still to this day i Suppose. It's hard to sleep without toking up. When i'm out working I gotta get really drunk to sleep and i don't take pills. Period. 

Just because Weed is associated with failure doesn't make it necessarily true. I failed harder before I started smoking pot and all pot did was open my mind to new things. Like hey, I hated weed and thought the effects were like there portrayed in television.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



scrilla said:


> pretty sure like 99% of the population of developed nations have toked up.


And ironically, the nation that enjoys toking up the most is also the nation that enjoys punishing people for it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah I smoke from time to time. The first time was a few years ago and was sour diesel. I'm trying to get a medical marijuana card and also want to try salvia since they sell it everywhere here.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



radiatedrich said:


> And ironically, the nation that enjoys toking up the most is also the nation that enjoys punishing people for it.


Yeah, you can thank William Randolph Hearst for that.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



radiatedrich said:


> People who say things like "OMG The Beatles smoked pot and look at what they accomplished!" are deluding themselves. The Beatles would have gone down in history with or without drugs. The drugs just happened to be "the thing" at the time, and it took them down certain musical paths.
> 
> And they never actually recorded music while high. The only ones who did that were the Grateful Dead, and they sucked.


it probably did help them. it's an artsy type of drug. music is art. when you're high all these melodies and lyrics pop up in your head that u probably wouldn't think of otherwise. if they didn't start getting high they might've been making songs like do u want to know a secret for a couple more years, still the best boy band style music ever made(only good boy band music), but weed helped them evolve as a band faster i think.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



walls said:


> Yeah, you can thank William Randolph Hearst for that.


Well people should be punished for smoking pot, if everybody in the world decided they wanted to smoke it then we would be living in a really horrible world.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I've said this before, you would benefit from weed greatly. Would make those gray days a little more sunny for you.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> Well people should be punished for smoking pot, if everybody in the world decided they wanted to smoke it then we would be living in a really horrible world.


But punishment doesn't stop people from smoking it. It doesn't even decrease the amount of people smoking it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

So? People go to jail for drunk driving and that doesn't stop people from doing it.

There will come a time when it is legal, it will take a long time though. A lot of places like here in Ontario it's decriminalized. That's a step in the right direction.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



walls said:


> So? People go to jail for drunk driving and that doesn't stop people from doing it.


Yeah but how many people actually go to jail for drunk driving? Is it really worth the time and money to incarcerate someone for something as petty as smoking pot?

And actually, I've heard people propose that there should be no drunk driving law. Instead, if some drunk guy is driving like an idiot, it should be classified under reckless driving. It's not necessarily what I support since I don't know enough about alcohol/drunk driving statistics to have an informed opinion, but how would you feel about that?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



radiatedrich said:


> Yeah but how many people actually go to jail for drunk driving? Is it really worth the time and money to incarcerate someone for something as petty as smoking pot?
> 
> And actually, I've heard people propose that there should be no drunk driving law. Instead, if some drunk guy is driving like an idiot, it should be classified under reckless driving. It's not necessarily what I support since I don't know enough about alcohol/drunk driving statistics to have an informed opinion, but how would you feel about that?


Locking people in a cage for having some weed on them is one of the stupidest things ever. You're not hurting anyone, so who gives a shit?

I don't think it matters if they catogorize it as drunk driving or reckless driving as long as the sentence is the same. When you get into a car and drive drunk you're putting everyone around you at risk. You could hit someone and destroy a family forever because you're a fucking idiot. They should be locked in a cage for that.

Having some weed? Not so much.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



walls said:


> Depends on the type of weed you get, there are two main types: Sativa and Indica. Sativa isn't as common (unless you live in somewhere like Colorado or California with medical weed) because it's harder to grow and it's more expensive to grow. Indica is generally what everyone usually gets.
> 
> Doesn't matter what type of weed I get though, it's always good. Like I said, I'm far more ambitious in life high and the whole slows your reaction time thing is complete bullshit. I played video games better when I'm high, I used to do BJJ high and that is entirely based off reaction time or else your going to get choked the fuck out.
> 
> ...


you really don't think there are any cons?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Hiplop™ said:


> you really don't think there are any cons?


No, especially if you use a vaporizer. People will argue memory loss but I'm not even sure about that. My mom's husband has been smoking it for well over 20 years, literally every day, and his memory is perfect.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



walls said:


> Locking people in a cage for having some weed on them is one of the stupidest things ever. You're not hurting anyone, so who gives a shit?
> 
> I don't think it matters if they catogorize it as drunk driving or reckless driving as long as the sentence is the same. When you get into a car and drive drunk you're putting everyone around you at risk. You could hit someone and destroy a family forever because you're a fucking idiot. They should be locked in a cage for that.
> 
> Having some weed? Not so much.


Yeah I agree... and drunk drivers usually don't even get sentenced. They just spend a night in a cell. Pot smokers do get sentenced, sometimes for years at a time. It's a waste of money and prison space if you ask me.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



radiatedrich said:


> Yeah I agree... and drunk drivers usually don't even get sentenced. They just spend a night in a cell. Pot smokers do get sentenced, sometimes for years at a time. It's a waste of money and prison space if you ask me.


It is, there is an entire industry based off of keeping people like that in jail for extended sentences in private prisons. Plus, if weed became legal all those people would lose money and a lot of cops in the DEA would lose their jobs as well, which is a main reason why it's so hard to get it legal. And ironically, growers don't want pot to be legal because there is more money in it for them when it's illegal also. If it was legal and everyone had it their prices would drop dramatically. A huge reason why weed wasn't passed in California recently was because of the growers.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



walls said:


> It is, there is an entire industry based off of keeping people like that in jail for extended sentences in private prisons. Plus, if weed became legal all those people would lose money and a lot of cops in the DEA would lose their jobs as well, which is a main reason why it's so hard to get it legal. And ironically, growers don't want pot to be legal because there is more money in it for them when it's illegal also. If it was legal and everyone had it their prices would drop dramatically. A huge reason why weed wasn't passed in California recently was because of the growers.


I was wondering who the idiots were in that election who voted to keep pot illegal. The movement was gaining so much steam and... nothing.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't smoke, and I don't lie about it on the Interwebs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



radiatedrich said:


> I was wondering who the idiots were in that election who voted to keep pot illegal. The movement was gaining so much steam and... nothing.


*I would say the majority of the voters against it are parents and religious groups.

Off course added to the people that Wall pointed out. 


As for me it's easy enough to grow my own for my own personal use. I couldn't care less if it's never legalized. *


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



shutupchico said:


> i never understood the people who get high and say they go out and accomplish all this shit, they call it getting stoned for a reason. it opens your mind, you become more mentally stimulated, but less physically stimulated. it depends on the type of weed too, i've had weed that gave me the opiate get up and go feeling which is good, but most of the time it doesn't do that.


Mids gets you a head high, known as Indica, which makes you want to lay down and eat lol, but the stroner and more expensive shit, known as kush, gives you a body high, known as Sativa, which gets you more energetic and makes you want to do stuff.

Yes, I also smoke weed lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> Mids gets you a head high, known as Indica, which makes you want to lay down and eat lol, but the stroner and more expensive shit, known as kush, gives you a body high, known as Sativa, which gets you more energetic and makes you want to do stuff.
> 
> Yes, I also smoke weed lol


I already covered that


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Lady Croft said:


> *I would say the majority of the voters against it are parents and religious groups.
> 
> Off course added to the people that Wall pointed out.
> 
> ...


Lol I'm not really concerned about my personal use since I don't even smoke. Legalization just seems (to me) like the most economically beneficial option. Not only for us, but possibly for Mexico.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



radiatedrich said:


> Lol I'm not really concerned about my personal use since I don't even smoke. Legalization just seems (to me) like the most economically beneficial option. Not only for us, but possibly for Mexico.


*I really couldn't care less about Mexico. Let them ban it or keep it free if they want. *


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Mexico has decriminalized all drugs due to the massive war they have going on there. It's insane how it isn't talked about all the time, you can literally drive to a fucking war zone and no one thinks twice about it.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Getting high*

This poll is rigged. I've tried it maybe 3 times in my life, several years apart. It's not for me. Fuck you for making me vote yes, you little bastard.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh baby. Nothing like it. 

It's hard to get in this shitty little town I live in, but yeah, every now and then. My friend was growing it last summer, but everything fell apart and left us empty handed. Still makes me sad.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Lady Croft said:


> *I really couldn't care less about Mexico. Let them ban it or keep it free if they want. *


I'm not some amazing selfless philanthropist either. My view is, the more Mexico thrives = the more America thrives = the more I thrive. It's actually selfish of me at the very core.



Walls said:


> Mexico has decriminalized all drugs due to the massive war they have going on there. It's insane how it isn't talked about all the time, you can literally drive to a fucking war zone and no one thinks twice about it.


Well yeah, that's why the cartels all smuggle drugs into the US to sell them for higher prices. If the US decriminalizes as well, the cartels will slowly lose their power and influence.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I used to "get high" all the time. Idk why though because whenever I did it I could never tell I was high. The only time that I could actually feel the effects is if I drank while smoking also. 

I don't do it anymore now though, hell I rarely even drink these days. I am almost 25, I kind of think I got all of that stuff out of my system already,so I don't feel the need to do it anymore.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Did you just not inhale it correctly or something? It hits me like a brick every time.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> No, especially if you use a *vaporizer*. People will argue memory loss but I'm not even sure about that. My mom's husband has been smoking it for well over 20 years, literally every day, and his memory is perfect.


Just invested in one. Pissed I didn't do this sooner. I put a fucking half a gram of some bomb from the dispensary, and that sum-bitch lasts damn near an hour. Not only does it save a shit ton of weed, it's also good for the lungs, tastes tremendous as it's only THC, and it doesn't reek up the house... as much. :side:

Yeah, but vaporizer = quality. 

Also:










(Y)​


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I was smoking for 2 years before I invested in one. I want a Volcano, but they are like $500.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I've smoked weed twice in my life. It's just not my thing

I'm straight edge now


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I was smoking for 2 years before I invested in one. I want a Volcano, but they are like $500.


Volcano's are mad nice, but WAY too expensive.

Mine's the basic 75 dollar one, and it does more than enough.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I need a new one, I used it so much it broke.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

YOU'RE SUCH A LAZY CARELESS POTHEAD DUDE. Now excuse me while I go kill a bottle of whiskey. 

hurhurhurr


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I know, I hate myself.

Now, where are my Sarah Mclachlan albums, I need a good cry....


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

i think it is something everyone should try at least once, its not cocaine or anything..


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never quite understood the appeal of this drug. 

Personally, I find the body load unpleasant and to be honest, an appetite and the desire to sit around feeling unmotivated is pretty much the exact opposite of what I'm looking for in a drug, I much prefer to go the other way. 

It's not bad at the end of a big night out on other substances to send things a little sideways, but on it's own it lacks recreational value, in my opinion that is.


Also, on legalisation, the fact that weed, or any one other popular drugs are still illegal is a joke. 

The simple fact is drug prohibition kills more people than drugs alone ever could. All prohibition does is line the pockets of black market operators, creates deadly violence and puts dangerous, adulterated, unregulated drugs on the street. 

The best possible solution at this stage is HONEST drug education in schools, harm minimisation strategies and complete legalisation. All manufacturing should be completely legit and monitored closely by the Government


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

[Post Deleted]


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Never have done and don't plan too.

But I don't look down on others if they choose to do it.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Never tried it, don't plan to.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Did you just not inhale it correctly or something? It hits me like a brick every time.


No, I always inhaled it correctly. Like I said, I just never really felt it unless I was also drinking. Weird I know.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Tried it once. I was at a friend's house and we got back from a party and were hanging out on his roof. I totally gave into drunken peer pressure. It was great, my one friend was sober and just started playing the piano. Now I know he's been into music all his life but that was the first time I really appreciated how good he is. There were about 8 people in his room and I just crashed on his bed and listened to him play for like half an hour. Not something I would ever do regularly but once in a while really isn't a big deal at all.


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I never buy it but I do it every now and then, I don't think it's a big deal and most of the time it's so fun.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Every once in awhile, I'll toke. If I have extra cash, I might buy but that only happens once every few months or so. It works great as a pain reliever.


----------



## Biggus (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Tried it but smoke just bugs me too much. Might try alternative methods sometime


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Art13 said:


> I've never quite understood the appeal of this drug.
> 
> Personally, I find the body load unpleasant and to be honest, an appetite and the desire to sit around feeling unmotivated is pretty much the exact opposite of what I'm looking for in a drug, I much prefer to go the other way.
> 
> ...


um are you serious? you'd support the legalization of something like crystal meth or cocaine? seriously people ruin their lives because they're addicted to the stuff, i dont know how you could possibly say all drugs should be legal

**note im not saying pot should be illegal, just the strong ones i am agaisnt*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Did it at schoolies a few years ago, wasn't too bad. Did it in America last year, was potent as fuck. I couldnt stand up from the couch I was on coz my head was spinning so bad.

Don't think I'll do it again tbh.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Hiplop™ said:


> um are you serious? you'd support the legalization of something like crystal meth or cocaine? *seriously people ruin their lives because they're addicted to the stuff*, i dont know how you could possibly say all drugs should be legal


Yes they do, and it's awful, however prohibition does not help the situation, in fact it makes it worse. 

As it stands now a drug addicted person going to get their next hit has to go through a dealer who relies on their addiction for profits and couldn't give two shits about them, selling them a product of unknown potency and in some cases unknown active ingredients. What if instead, they were greeted by someone who could sell them a clean product of known purity, and offer them information on how they could beat their addiction and further support should they wish to receive it. 

I'm not suggesting these drugs be put on supermarket shelves and glamorised though marketing, but making them illegal simply makes the problem worse.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed doesn't do much for me so whatever, prefer booze.

And some people can function pretty well on Weed, like any chemical substance it effects different people in different ways.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Art13 said:


> The simple fact is drug prohibition kills more people than drugs alone ever could. All prohibition does is line the pockets of black market operators, creates deadly violence and puts dangerous, adulterated, unregulated drugs on the street.


On this note, there were actually no deaths recorded from MDMA use until it was illegalized, at which point it became one of the riskier drugs to take for all kinds of reasons. There are all kinds of similar stories and it's a shame we never bothered to work out better ways to deal with the perceived threat of drugs. 

I don't necessarily agree with you regarding total legalization because I believe that introducing drugs to a society whose occupants have very little personal responsibility regarding them would go pretty horribly wrong, but I do agree that education is a much better solution to such problems than banning things.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Nitemare said:


> This poll is rigged. I've tried it maybe 3 times in my life, several years apart. It's not for me. Fuck you for making me vote yes, you little bastard.


Yeah there should be a "Tried it once or twice" option.



Art13 said:


> Yes they do, and it's awful, however prohibition does not help the situation, in fact it makes it worse.
> 
> As it stands now a drug addicted person going to get their next hit has to go through a dealer who relies on their addiction for profits and couldn't give two shits about them, selling them a product of unknown potency and in some cases unknown active ingredients. What if instead, they were greeted by someone who could sell them a clean product of known purity, and offer them information on how they could beat their addiction and further support should they wish to receive it.
> 
> I'm not suggesting these drugs be put on supermarket shelves and glamorised though marketing, but making them illegal simply makes the problem worse.


I don't see how making it easier to get physically addictive drugs would help with addictions. If I wanted to take Crystal Meth I don't think I could. I wouldn't even know where to begin with getting the stuff or who to talk to about it. I understand the drugs are out there but actually getting the stuff can be tough and expensive.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Psst, hey man you want some Crystal?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

have smoked it a bit, its not really for me. much rather get drunk off my ass or take ecstasy.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



faceface said:


> I don't necessarily agree with you regarding total legalization because I believe that introducing drugs to a society whose occupants have very little personal responsibility regarding them would go pretty horribly wrong, but I do agree that education is a much better solution to such problems than banning things.


Well you wouldn't really be introducing them would you. In my experience drugs are generally freely available pretty much everywhere, I honestly don't believe legalisation would have much of an effect on availability.



TaylorFitz said:


> I don't see how making it easier to get physically addictive drugs would help with addictions. If I wanted to take Crystal Meth I don't think I could. I wouldn't even know where to begin with getting the stuff or who to talk to about it. I understand the drugs are out there but actually getting the stuff can be tough and expensive.


Again, where I'm from, drugs are pretty much available to whoever wants them, but I guess this may vary from area to area. 
Although with that being said, if crack and heroin were made legal does that mean you'd rush out and try it? 

In Portugal, for example, all drugs have be decriminalised in amounts that are considered personal use. Since this has happened the amount of people using drugs has actually declined. So there is precedence that making currently prohibited substances legal doesn't necessarily result in an increase in use.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

no i havent, if i ever got it offered to me i probably would tbh.

i don't get the whole weed is bad shit. smoke it if you want it.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Prefer hitting the sauce to be honest. Weed just makes me want to sleep, which at a party is shit.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Will always prefer weed to alcohol. Never lose control when I take it and never have to deal with a hangover the morning after I get high. I do love drinking, but smoking is always preferred for me.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah i do smoke , i like the differents tastes and do grow my own smoke. I have it under control. Addicted though but it doesn't affect my life in a bad way... Did quit a couple of times even for two years and more.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

But making crystal Meth easier to access would be awful, more people would get hooked on it, it would just be easier for them to find. Theyd still be fucked up


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke "the kush".


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Smoke about twice a week. In the summer, much more.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

These threads are always fuckin dynamite, no matter what forum ur on

The absolute ignorance towards drugs in general is astounding sometimes, not so much in this particular one, but Ive seen it plenty before, its always interesting to go through the pages even if there is a lot of them

Yeah I used to smoke weed when I was younger, though it never did that much for me, Ive stopped now, anyone lettin me smoke their weed is wastin it and I definatly wouldnt be buyin it


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I haven't had some bud in about a good year or so. But man I did have some epic highs when I did smoke though.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Should've made the Poll public, so we'd be able to burn all those dirty potsmokers.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I've been surrounded by smokers (cigs) my entire life so I can't stand smoking anything.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

^ Should that not mean ur 110% use to it to the point where u wouldnt even notice it ? Other peoples logic can be so strange


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Wish i was badass and got high.


----------



## Scottie Rock (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke everyday. I wish I didn't, if your young and thinking of starting don't. It's caused me a massive loss in motivation and it's very expensive once you need to smoke more and more to get high. Girls say it's fine when they first get with you but let me tell you they soon grow tired of your stoned ass!! and I don't want someone up in my face when I'm stoned anyway. My beautiful BMW I have parked out side looks great but its a pile of shit underneath as I don't have the money to fix it. Funny I spent 100 quid last month on skunk though. I'm hungry too but to stoned to be arsed to cook, guess I'll eat that giant Toblerone that's been sitting in the cupboard since Christmas then wonder why I seem to be a bit porky recently........ what was I saying meh.

Some people (I bet younger then me) will say they smoke regularly and it's fine, I was in denial for years too. Then suddenly I was 30 and wondering where my life went? You know, I cant really remember.

IT SUCKS DON'T DO IT!!!


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Scottie Rock said:


> I smoke everyday. I wish I didn't, if your young and thinking of starting don't. It's caused me a massive loss in motivation and it's very expensive once you need to smoke more and more to get high. Girls say it's fine when they first get with you but let me tell you they soon grow tired of your stoned ass!! and I don't want someone up in my face when I'm stoned anyway. My beautiful BMW I have parked out side looks great but its a pile of shit underneath as I don't have the money to fix it. Funny I spent 100 quid last month on skunk though. I'm hungry too but to stoned to be arsed to cook, guess I'll eat that giant Toblerone that's been sitting in the cupboard since Christmas then wonder why I seem to be a bit porky recently........ what was I saying meh.
> 
> Some people (I bet younger then me) will say they smoke regularly and it's fine, I was in denial for years too. Then suddenly I was 30 and wondering where my life went? You know, I cant really remember.
> 
> IT SUCKS DON'T DO IT!!!


I've been smoking weed consistently for two years now and what you just described is what I most fear. I've been wanting to stop for about 6 months now but I just can't seem to break the habit. I was denial but am finally breaking through, so I hope with a change of scenery I can stop my nasty smoking tendencies. 

In case anyone is wondering I go through about an eight a day, either it be dro or kush it costs me about 30-60 each day, add that up with a box of dutches each night and ur lookin at a pretty expensive habit. I started smoking weed and it made everything better, soon though the affects become less of an experience and it turns into an, addiction. 

So yeah, if you're thinking about smoking weed, don't- because sometimes you'll just end up in a hole very hard to get out of.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I've stopped smoking for weeks on end due to finances before and I had zero issues stopping and I smoke everyday as well, have for a few years now. I have a *very* addictive personality but ironically I am very strong willed when it comes to giving things up. Kind of a contradiction but it's just how I am. I always quit everything cold turkey and whatever happens to me as a result is what I deserve for putting myself in that situation. I've been smoking cigs now for a few years off and on and I'm a chain smoker, a pack a day. I did that for 2 years straight and quit cold turkey and I was fine.

Everyone is different though. Weed isn't physically addictive but you can get addicted to the ritual of smoking it. Things are far less fun when you aren't high, that's for sure and I'm more of an asshole than I already am without it.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



XPac99 said:


> ^ Should that not mean ur 110% use to it to the point where u wouldnt even notice it ? Other peoples logic can be so strange


obviously she resented when others smoked and she didnt want others to think the same of her


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

People still get mad at other people for smoking these days? I thought we were all passed that.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

ive stopped for months at a time so i can stop whenever i want


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Most of the weed smokers i've met were boring.

Needing to smoke substances to have fun and be entertaing ?

Then you must be boring.

i like how you get people in the states who claim to use it for health reasons just to get a license when theirs nothing wrong with them.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I could if I wanted too, but simply never have. Don't really need to be relaxed as I'm a pretty chill guy anyway. I have one of the least stressful lives a 17 year old can have. Though the actual high is probably something completely different than just being relaxed, I'd rather drink. More fun.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cliffy Byro said:


> Most of the weed smokers i've met were boring.
> 
> Needing to smoke substances to have fun and be entertaing ?
> 
> ...





LOL what? You aren't supposed to smoke weed to be fun and entertaining. It's a drug to relax you. If you want fun and entertaining, go do crack or ecstasy.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed makes things more fun, it's not that you need it to have fun.

Go play video games sober and then smoke and play and tell me playing high isn't 100X more fun.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> LOL what? You aren't supposed to smoke weed to be fun and entertaining. It's a drug to relax you. If you want fun and entertaining, go do *crack* or ecstasy.


What an ignorant cunt u are, this is why threads like this are interesting


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I've been watching this thread waiting to 'pipe' in. 
Bad puns aside, yes I do smoke weed. Every day if possible. Simple answer to the OP's original question. A lot of different topics and views have come up in thread. Great.
This is not an easy subject. Is my use a good thing? Yes and no. 
I am a recovering user of 'hard' drugs and alcoholism. So at this point in my life a little herb, coffee and cigarettes are the least of my worries. My use is not mandatory for me now, I have work, family and higher priorities but I still smoke if I can. 
I hear you guys chiming in about 'booze' as an alternative and that's fine. A word to the wise though, keep that shit in check, it can sneak up on you hard and fast. Drinking tends to be the gateway to everything else too, your always down for whatever after a couple of drinks. 
It really depends on the individual on whether it's a good idea or not. How do they react? What are their reasons for doing it? etc. 
The actual smoking of marijuana is only marginally harmful (no more than booze of cigarettes) and has therapeutic effects. I'm sure there are a lot of people who you interact with daily who toke and you don't even realize it. To make a blanket statement like 'users are losers' is ridiculous. 
It is unfair to infringe on the 'freedom of choice' of individuals, for better or worse. Legalization of weed or any other drug is debatable, but the 'war on drugs' certainly isn't working. 
The reasons for marijuana being illegal are purely economic as any fool can see that it is at least less harmful than alcohol. Paper, textiles, pharmaceuticals...all of these industries would have to compete with a better and cheaper product.
Look, I'm not trying to say that smoking pot is a good thing. It can ruin lives, no doubt(especially when your using to escape your feelings). What I am saying is that each person has their own choices to make in this life and really comes down to what kind of person you are.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



XPac99 said:


> What an ignorant cunt u are, this is why threads like this are interesting




Apparently, you know little about drugs and should probably stick to drinking Irish beer and leave this discussion to the grown-ups. :flip:flip:flip


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Take crack to be 'fun and entertaining' eh ? Yeah it is a stimulant, but I wouldnt describe the effects as 'fun and entrataining'


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



XPac99 said:


> Take crack to be 'fun and entertaining' eh ? Yeah it is a stimulant, but I wouldnt describe the effects as 'fun and entrataining'



There are reasons stimulants are often used at crazy parties to enhance the experience.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Like Whitney Houston says: Crack is whack.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Word, nothing like a gathering of pals smokin some crack to get the night started u ignoramis


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



XPac99 said:


> Word, nothing like a gathering of pals smokin some crack to get the night started u ignoramis




It's pretty obvious you don't know what a stimulant is or why they are so often used so it would be nice if you cut your losses, did a little research, and then came back into this thread with a new understanding of the differences between a stimulant and a depressant as well as why each are used.


Thanks. :gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Oshit, it's on now.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Trust me, Im very well up on my drugs, are u tryin to suggest that being so is something special ? Cus its not

The fact is its 2011, crack is NOT something people get in and do to be 'fun and intersting' in a party like scenario u fuckin tit, pretty obvious u have lived on forums ur whole life ... think of the terrible, terrible rep crack has, crack, herion and crystal meth, terrible reputations for destroyin lives, people with any sense dont do them if they are looking to party

I certainly, certainly hope that u are not one of these people that say crack when refering to cocaine ... for the love of fucking everything I hope ur not one of those people ...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Wait, people on here do crack?

That explains a whole lot.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I think both of you are taking what each of you are saying way too seriously.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



XPac99 said:


> Trust me, Im very well up on my drugs, are u tryin to suggest that being so is something special ? Cus its not
> 
> The fact is its 2011, crack is NOT something people get in and do to be 'fun and intersting' in a party like scenario u fuckin tit, pretty obvious u have lived on forums ur whole life ... think of the terrible, terrible rep crack has, crack, herion and crystal meth, terrible reputations for destroyin lives, people with any sense dont do them if they are looking to party
> 
> I certainly, certainly hope that u are not one of these people that say crack when refering to cocaine ... for the love of fucking everything I hope ur not one of those people ...




I see you didn't take my advice and do some research, instead continuing your silly babbling about a subject you are obviously quite inept on. And the fact you are talking about heroin and crack at the same time they are two totally different types of drugs just continues the absurdity you have brought to the table.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

When did I say they were similar types of drugs u fuckin tard ? I just said they have such a reputation of ruining lives no one with any sense does them in a 'party' sense

U said many posts ago about doing crack to be 'fun and interesting' ... Like ... what ?

I hope to fuck ur trolling tbh


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Or he could have just have been saying it sarcastically.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



XPac99 said:


> When did I say they were similar types of drugs u fuckin tard ? I just said they have such a reputation of ruining lives no one with any sense does them in a 'party' sense
> 
> U said many posts ago about doing crack to be 'fun and interesting' ... Like ... what ?
> 
> I hope to fuck ur trolling tbh





1. We are currently talking about crack. The fact you need to go off into a tangent and talk about drugs that have the EXACT opposite effect of crack shows your lack of knowledge about them. Oh, and for the record, proponents of heroin are prevalent in numerous types of painkillers as it is a type of opioid. Much like crack is used to stimulate the excitement of parties.


2. Numerous drugs, both legal and illicit, have ruined lives. Big deal. Do you have a real argument or this emotional nonsense?


3. You seem to have quite a few anger issues you need to reconcile.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



XPac99 said:


> Trust me, Im very well up on my drugs, are u tryin to suggest that being so is something special ? Cus its not
> 
> The fact is its 2011, crack is NOT something people get in and do to be 'fun and intersting' in a party like scenario u fuckin tit, pretty obvious u have lived on forums ur whole life ... think of the terrible, terrible rep crack has, crack, herion and crystal meth, terrible reputations for destroyin lives, people with any sense dont do them if they are looking to party
> 
> I certainly, certainly hope that u are not one of these people that say crack when refering to cocaine ... for the love of fucking everything I hope ur not one of those people ...


People will think otherwise, but this is the truth.

I've been to many parties and this is pretty much correct.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

When did I say ANYTHING about them havin the same effects ? I also named crystal meth, another stimulant

Fuck this, let this guy 'win', its obviously very important to him seein as he just has to put words that have never been said in, cant believe I actually got baited into some bullshit on a forum

Thank u above, party drugs - primarily coke and ex, some people like speed, mephedrone used to be massive, and some people like Ket at a party, its a fuckin horse tranq but thats just what some people like, the other poster has clearly just spent his life on forum doin all this 'reasearch' hes so proud of, well some of us have been in the field buddie, nice life


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

lolcrack


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



XPac99 said:


> When did I say ANYTHING about them havin the same effects ? I also named crystal meth, another stimulant
> 
> Fuck this, let this guy 'win', its obviously very important to him seein as he just has to put words that have never been said in, cant believe I actually got baited into some bullshit on a forum
> 
> Thank u above, party drugs - primarily coke and ex, some people like speed, mephedrone used to be massive, and some people like Ket at a party, its a fuckin horse tranq but thats just what some people like, the other poster has clearly just spent his life on forum doin all this 'reasearch' hes so proud of, well some of us have been in the field buddie, nice life




The only person baiting so far has been you. I could go back and point out the several profane words you have used towards me such as "cunt" but it speaks for itself.

As it stands though, you have displayed yourself as:

1. Quite irrationally angry.

2. Ill-educated about the effects and descriptions of certain drugs.

3. Have a tendency to make run-on sentences that ramble on and on. 


Now, are you going to contribute to this thread in a thoughtful way or continue your absurdities that have been going on for several pages now?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Less insults, more crack talk. You guys are totally killing my high right now.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I used to smoke it a lot when I was about 16. I then saw through the peer pressure and general dumbass teenage tradition and realised that it was the most boring and pointless thing I've ever done that involved spending £20, so I stopped. 

I kind of wanted to keep my money and my braincells, at the end of the day.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

All I know is that I'm high now, true story.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Jupiter said:


> All I know is that I'm high now, true story.





Careful now, mentioning such things around here means automatic condemnation and judgment.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



XPac99 said:


> Trust me, Im very well up on my drugs, are u tryin to suggest that being so is something special ? Cus its not
> 
> The fact is its 2011, crack is NOT something people get in and do to be 'fun and intersting' in a party like scenario u fuckin tit, pretty obvious u have lived on forums ur whole life ... think of the terrible, terrible rep crack has, crack, herion and crystal meth, terrible reputations for destroyin lives, people with any sense dont do them if they are looking to party
> 
> *I certainly, certainly hope that u are not one of these people that say crack when refering to cocaine ... for the love of fucking everything I hope ur not one of those people ...*


isnt that what it is? :$


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> I used to smoke it a lot when I was about 16. I then saw through the peer pressure and general dumbass teenage tradition and realised that it was the most boring and pointless thing I've ever done that involved spending £20, so I stopped.
> 
> I kind of wanted to keep my money and my braincells, at the end of the day.


What alternate method did you use to kill those braincells then?

Because I've been smoking forever and my braincells are fine. The whole killing brain cells and memory thing is bullshit, unless you're just a weak ass bitch.

True story. People need to learn to handle their shit.



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Careful now, mentioning such things around here means automatic condemnation and judgment.


I'm higher than giraffe pussy right now, judge away people.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> What alternate method did you use to kill those braincells then?
> 
> Because I've been smoking forever and my braincells are fine. The whole killing brain cells and memory thing is bullshit, unless you're just a weak ass bitch.
> 
> True story. People need to learn to handle their shit.


The braincells thing is just hearsay really. It's really my money I give a shit about. Truely never found it worth it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Ashleigh Rose said:


> The braincells thing is just hearsay really. It's really my money I give a shit about. Truely never found it worth it.


I feel you on that one. I'm Irish and cheap as fuck, but I'm never too cheap for my sacred plant.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Hiplop™;9649860 said:


> isnt that what it is? :$





Yup. Crack is just a neutralized form of cocaine.




Ashleigh Rose said:


> The braincells thing is just hearsay really. It's really my money I give a shit about. Truely never found it worth it.




It only financially hurts if you get addicted to it.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



XPac99 said:


> I certainly, certainly hope that u are not one of these people that say crack when refering to cocaine ... for the love of fucking everything I hope ur not one of those people ...


LOL. That's what crack is, freebase cocaine... 

The stuff pretty much doesn't exists where I live (Australia). Although I hear it's pretty easy to freebase, so I guess there's probably people around buying coke and cooking it up. But it's certainly not mainstream, like pills, regular coke and speed/ice.

Don't think I'd really want to try it myself, for one, the whole 3 minute duration and subsequent fiending seems like a pain in the ass, coke already wears off too quick as it is.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I use to smoke every day, but had a really bad anixety attack last month and thought I was having a heart attack... so I've laid low on the stuff for about a month, doubt if I'll be getting back into it anytime soon.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Nope never have never will


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



The Monster's Boss said:


> I use to smoke every day, but had a really bad anixety attack last month and thought I was having a heart attack... so I've laid low on the stuff for about a month, doubt if I'll be getting back into it anytime soon.


That's good, my buddies weed was laced once and he was puking left to right for a good 1 hour (no joke), I haven't let him touch that stuff around me since.

I'm sure he still does it though, but around me he's never touching that stuff again.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

My bro's big on it, so I end up having one or two every weekend or so, nothing wrong with it IMO, chills me out and helps us bond


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I use to do it at school everyday at lunch, but now I usually only do it on the weekends with my friends. It makes the night seem a lot more relaxes and have everything just seems more fun.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I've been smoking weed pretty much everyday since 2007. I'm also a year away from my bachelor's degree.


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke on the odd weekend/weeknight, depending if friends are keen on it. Only tried doing it by myself for shits and gigs a couple times...would rather save the money in all honesty


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

U WEL AL DIIIIE!

I find doing weed to be rather sad. You don't have the balls to do the real shit so you just settle for mediocrity. If you have to do all this shit to make your life interesting then I feel sorry for you.

MY OPINION.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> U WEL AL DIIIIE!
> 
> I find doing weed to be rather sad. You don't have the balls to do the real shit so you just settle for mediocrity. If you have to do all this shit to make your life interesting then I feel sorry for you.
> 
> MY OPINION.


I've been smoking weed pretty much everyday since 2007. I'm also a year away from my bachelor's degree.









You're opinion is as good as dog shit. Don't make assumptions about something you obviously know nothing about. Its one thing to say "I don't smoke it", its another to just talk out of your ass. If you honestly believe that just because you smoke weed that you can't be a productive member of society, then I got two words for ya. 

Oh, and do you actually know how many people have died from smoking weed? I'll give you a hint, its also the same number of people that have overdosed on marijuana. The answer?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> U WEL AL DIIIIE!
> 
> I find doing weed to be rather sad. You don't have the balls to do the real shit so you just settle for mediocrity. If you have to do all this shit to make your life interesting then I feel sorry for you.
> 
> MY OPINION.


No one cares if its only your opinion if you present it the way you just did. How can you claim we don't have the balls to do real shit? What does that even mean? Assuming that we will make nothing have ourselves simply because we smoke weed is ridiculous. Weed also doesn't make my life more interesting, but it can make it more relaxing and usually have a lot of fun in a boring situation.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



HullKogan said:


> I've been smoking weed pretty much everyday since 2007. I'm also a year away from my bachelor's degree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't assume that I don't know my stuff because I'm not part of your view. I know nobody has died from smoking Weed, did I say otherwise? No. My opinion is as good as dog shit because it opposes yours. I don't understand where you're getting this feeling that I don't think people who smoke weed can be smart, or productive when not on the stuff. I just think that it's pretty sad to take it to make your life more interesting at any given time. Don't get mad.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> No one cares if its only your opinion if you present it the way you just did. How can you claim we don't have the balls to do real shit? What does that even mean? Assuming that we will make nothing have ourselves simply because we smoke weed is ridiculous. Weed also doesn't make my life more interesting, but it can make it more relaxing and usually have a lot of fun in a boring situation.


Where in the world did I insinuate that because you do weed your life will amount to nothing? I guess that's all those brain cells you've lost coming in to play. Okay, your last sentence just confirmed my point. You have to take weed to make a boring situation more fun? That shows that you have to take something that alters your perception to be able to enjoy it, because your own personality can't make it interesting.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

OYAH MAYNE IZ SOOO GOOOD

Fuck no. Tbh, don't really see what feeling smoking weed can accomplish that jacking off can't. 8*D


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Huganomics said:


> OYAH MAYNE IZ SOOO GOOOD
> 
> Fuck no. Tbh, don't really see what feeling smoking weed can accomplish that jacking off can't. 8*D


Go smoke some weed and THEN jerk off and try and say the same thing.

If you haven't had sex while high on weed, you're missing out. It makes regular sex terrible.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I use to do it at school everyday at lunch, but now I usually only do it on the weekends with my friends. It makes the night seem a lot more relaxes and have everything just seems more fun.


That's so scummy but pretty awesome if you were able to get away with it at the same time.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



TaylorFitz said:


> That's so scummy but pretty awesome if you were able to get away with it at the same time.


How is that scummy? I would have done the exact same thing if I smoked in school.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Where in the world did I insinuate that because you do weed your life will amount to nothing? I guess that's all those brain cells you've lost coming in to play. Okay, your last sentence just confirmed my point. You have to take weed to make a boring situation more fun? That shows that you have to take something that alters your perception to be able to enjoy it, because your own personality can't make it interesting.





CandyCoatedChaos said:


> U WEL AL DIIIIE!
> 
> I find doing weed to be rather sad. You don't have the balls to do the real shit *so you just settle for mediocrity*. If you have to do all this shit to make your life interesting then I feel sorry for you.
> 
> MY OPINION.


That right there is saying you will basically amount to nothing. What else does having to settle for mediocrity imply? My last sentence does not prove any of your points. I was saying in what would normally be a boring situation, such as a long car ride or basically anything you find boring life, can be made more enjoyable while high. I never said that I can't enjoy my life normally nor did I say I can't do interesting things with friends/family/etc while not being high.



And being high at school was fun while it lasted, but the two friends that I did it with eventually got caught one day and kicked out of the school. So I just stopped near the end of year to avoid getting caught like they were.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Sucks for those two. Kicked out for smoking weed? That's beyond bullshit.

I really wish I would have smoked when I was in high school. Would have made school tolerable. Plus, literally all my friends used to do it back then and I constantly turned down weed all the time. I could have gotten tons of weed over the years that way for free. Which I've always found odd, how nice stoners are with sharing their weed. I'll smoke your weed if you offer it to me, but you better keep your fucking hands off my weed, I'm not sharing with anyone for anything.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Sucks for those two. Kicked out for smoking weed? That's beyond bullshit.
> 
> I really wish I would have smoked when I was in high school. Would have made school tolerable. Plus, literally all my friends used to do it back then and I constantly turned down weed all the time. I could have gotten tons of weed over the years that way for free. Which I've always found odd, how nice stoners are with sharing their weed. I'll smoke your weed if you offer it to me, but you better keep your fucking hands off my weed, I'm not sharing with anyone for anything.


It really takes a lot to pick up on drugs after you have gone without them in High School, if you've gone through High School without touching drugs, I'm pretty sure one is set for life, but you have another story my friend.

So why did you start if you turned it down in HS?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> It really takes a lot to pick up on drugs after you have gone without them in High School, if you've gone through High School without touching drugs, I'm pretty sure one is set for life, but you have another story my friend.
> 
> So why did you start if you turned it down in HS?


I've had rheumatoid arthritis since I was 14. So my joints are swollen all day, every day, without fail. I haven't gone a day without swollen joints and considerable pain in almost a decade. So being sick of being in pain and since I refuse to take harder drugs doctors have suggested (oxys,stuff like that) due to me having a very addictive personality, I see no way I don't become completely addicted to them and I'd be the type of guy that never gets to rehab, he just dies. If 1 is good 30 is better to me, so I steer clear of that and drinking, although I drink occasionally (I rarely drink, I hate the feeling of being drunk). 

So I decided to start smoking after trying every other alternate to harder drugs and nothing worked. Weed works 100X better than anything I have ever took before. I used to be one of those people who hated weed and thought it made you lazy because all my friends did was fuck around on it. I then tried it myself and I'm far more ambitious on weed and I get far more done in my life while on it than without it. I learned about all the misconceptions about weed through documentaries, reading books and listening to Joe Rogan (may sound odd, but the man is a fucking weed god and one of the most intelligent men I have ever heard speak, ever).

It basically helps me with everything. I can better access the frequencies I need in life to accomplish what I need to, the way I need to. I'm not high all the time though, although it may sound like I am. While that would be fan-fucking-tastic and there have been stretches were I basically lived the documentary Super High Me (smoke weed all day, everyday) for a few months, I go stretches without it and I'm fine. Things are far less fun, but it's not something I physically crave or realistically need. When my fiance was between jobs I got far less weed than usual due to finances and was able to make it. But then again there is someone like my fiance's brother who needs like 10 grams a day just to function and pawns shit off for weed all the time.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I've had rheumatoid arthritis since I was 14. So my joints are swollen all day, every day, without fail. I haven't gone a day without swollen joints and considerable pain in almost a decade. So being sick of being in pain and since I refuse to take harder drugs doctors have suggested (oxys,stuff like that) due to me having a very addictive personality, I see no way I don't become completely addicted to them and I'd be the type of guy that never gets to rehab, he just dies. If 1 is good 30 is better to me, so I steer clear of that and drinking, although I drink occasionally (I rarely drink, I hate the feeling of being drunk).
> 
> So I decided to start smoking after trying every other alternate to harder drugs and nothing worked. Weed works 100X better than anything I have ever took before. I used to be one of those people who hated weed and thought it made you lazy because all my friends did was fuck around on it. I then tried it myself and I'm far more ambitious on weed and I get far more done in my life while on it than without it. I learned about all the misconceptions about weed through documentaries, reading books and *listening to Joe Rogan (may sound odd, but the man is a fucking weed god and one of the most intelligent men I have ever heard speak, ever)*.
> 
> It basically helps me with everything. I can better access the frequencies I need in life to accomplish what I need to, the way I need to. I'm not high all the time though, although it may sound like I am. While that would be fan-fucking-tastic and there have been stretches were I basically lived the documentary Super High Me (smoke weed all day, everyday) for a few months, I go stretches without it and I'm fine. Things are far less fun, but it's not something I physically crave or realistically need. When my fiance was between jobs I got far less weed than usual due to finances and was able to make it. But then again there is someone like my fiance's brother who needs like 10 grams a day just to function and pawns shit off for weed all the time.


Well I must admit, this is money.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr6cd44i_xI


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Rogan is a god to me, words can not describe the man crush I have on that man. I look forward to his two podcasts every week more than I look forward to my favorite tv shows.

Most people just view him as the goofy Fear Factor guy who now does cage fighting commentary and is a massive pot head comedian. What a lot of people don't realize is that he is extremely intelligent and listening to him talk is absolutely fascinating and informative. I cannot even count the amount of things I have learned from his podcasts since he started them in December of 09.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Never smoked done drugs or been drunk

Oh don't worry I get told constantly I'm missing out. I'm quite happy with tea.


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yep


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Rogan is a god to me, words can not describe the man crush I have on that man. I look forward to his two podcasts every week more than I look forward to my favorite tv shows.
> 
> *Most people just view him as the goofy* Fear Factor guy who now does cage fighting commentary and is a massive pot head comedian. What a lot of people don't realize is that he is extremely intelligent and listening to him talk is absolutely fascinating and informative. I cannot even count the amount of things I have learned from his podcasts since he started them in December of 09.


Really?

He's loved by many of the posters/youtubers, I've come across.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Sucks for those two. Kicked out for smoking weed? That's beyond bullshit.
> 
> I really wish I would have smoked when I was in high school. Would have made school tolerable. Plus, literally all my friends used to do it back then and I constantly turned down weed all the time. I could have gotten tons of weed over the years that way for free. Which I've always found odd, how nice stoners are with sharing their weed. I'll smoke your weed if you offer it to me, but you better keep your fucking hands off my weed, I'm not sharing with anyone for anything.



Well they got kicked out of Middle school(junior high is what I think they call it in the states), and we're allowed into high school even though they didn't finish the last month of the year. They also got caught twice doing it and had gotten suspended for other shit as well. I'm just lucky that I didn't go with them the two times that they got caught.

I would probably never have to pay for weed in my life, but I would feel like a douche if I never pinched in, so we take turns buying a quarter ounce every week. A couple of my friend's parents grow as well, so whenever I do it with them we never have to pay for anything.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well they got kicked out of Middle school(junior high is what I think they call it in the states), and we're allowed into high school even though they didn't finish the last month of the year. They also got caught twice doing it and had gotten suspended for other shit as well. I'm just lucky that I didn't go with them the two times that they got caught.
> 
> I would probably never have to pay for weed in my life, but I would feel like a douche if I never pinched in, so we take turns buying a quarter ounce every week. A couple of my friend's parents grow as well, so whenever I do it with them we never have to pay for anything.


Well, like I said before I'll smoke your weed if you offer it to me but there isn't a chance in hell you'll get any of mine. I don't like smoking with a bunch of other people. I don't get paranoid or anything. I just like to be by myself when I do it a lot of the time so I can sit down and think about whats going on in my life, how I can improve on things and try and figure out if I'm doing anything wrong. The only person I do it with on a regular basis is my fiance.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Never have and never plan to in my life, don't see the appeal.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Refuse said:


> Never have and never plan to in my life, don't see the appeal.


Hey I got a video for you.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nr6cd44i_xI


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Refuse said:


> Never have and never plan to in my life, don't see the appeal.


This.

Although I do want it to be legalized so the idiots that do smoke it will shut the fuck up.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I started smoking my senior year of high school. I only smoked every once in awhile back then because I really didn't know too much about it. I liked getting high because it was this pretty awesome experience IMO. 

I quit smoking for about year when I met a now ex of mine. I started smoking again after 7 months since she never was gonna find out. After it ended, I continued smoking and started using it more regularly. So instead of like a few times a month, more like 3-4 days a week. 

Now I smoke almost everyday, mostly because the high is different. Sure I'd love to relive the old intense highs, but now they're much more mellow and relaxing. Once you become tolerant to smoking, it takes more to get you high and the highs change drastically. You learn to control them better and things become more relaxing. 

Smoking more regularly has definitely ruined and helped my eating schedule. When I'm not high, I can never eat. I'm in pretty good shape, but nowhere near being the biggest guy around. Since I don't weigh a lot, I don't need to eat too much to feel full. That causes me to never really know when I'm hungry. When I smoke, I don't get the "munchies" anymore unless I smoke A LOT, but I do feel my appetite again. Yes, there is difference between just being hungry and getting the munchies.

I'm also a singer, so smoking definitely takes it's toll on my throat and voice. I make it a point to work out and drink a lot of water to help counter that. As a singer, you need good cardio and need to your throat constantly lubricated to keep from straining.

I guess what I'm saying is, it's enjoyable and I can still everything I need to do without interference. I can still sing, work both my jobs and smoke on my down time. It helps me eat, sleep and relax me. I don't use it for writing music, but yeah I do enjoy listening to music stoned. It's a good experience if you know how to use it and make it work with your life.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



M'6'A said:


> I started smoking my senior year of high school. I only smoked every once in awhile back then because I really didn't know too much about it. I liked getting high because it was this pretty awesome experience IMO.
> 
> I quit smoking for about year when I met a now ex of mine. I started smoking again after 7 months since she never was gonna find out. After it ended, I continued smoking and started using it more regularly. So instead of like a few times a month, more like 3-4 days a week.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I miss the old intense highs as well. It only takes about 3-4 days to reset your "Weed Clock" and you'll get higher if you take a few days off. Also, if you do it with tobacco as well as weed it gets you higher as well but a lot of people don't like to do that.

As for your voice, use a vaporizer.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Proud to say that I never have. and never will.

And by the way Joe Rogan is a fucking tool.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Anyone ever green out before? I've never smoked so much that I couldn't tolerate it anymore, I can smoke a lot though which is probably why I haven't greened out, but some of my friends have while I've been with them and it just seems like a horrible experience.

And Walls if you ever come to BC you really need to try out our shit because if you get the right stuff it is some of the best weed you will ever have.


----------



## wrestlingistkrieg (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never gotten high because I know my parents would freak so I just don't do it to save the drama. It's only marijuana though so I don't get the big deal, smoking tobacco is legal, and it's even worse. Maybe one day, I have a feeling I'd like it.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Yeah, I miss the old intense highs as well. It only takes about 3-4 days to reset your "Weed Clock" and you'll get higher if you take a few days off. Also, if you do it with tobacco as well as weed it gets you higher as well but a lot of people don't like to do that.
> 
> As for your voice, use a vaporizer.


Yeah thats true. I've taken a few weeks off here and there as an attempt to smoke less (didn't work haha). I like doing that, but I'd rather smoke daily haha. It's just habit, you know? And it's not that I mind tobacco, it's just I don't get that high everyone talks about when smoking cigs after or whatever. Tobacco just kind goes through me haha. My other thing against tobacco is the smell and how it sticks so much. 

I've considered it, just haven't bought one yet. I do need to get one for my room.


----------



## "The Tauntician" (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

No thanks, I'll stick to caffeine as my one and only drug.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



M'6'A said:


> Yeah thats true. *I've taken a few weeks off here and there as an attempt to smoke less (didn't work haha). I like doing that, but I'd rather smoke daily haha. It's just habit, you know?* And it's not that I mind tobacco, it's just I don't get that high everyone talks about when smoking cigs after or whatever. Tobacco just kind goes through me haha. My other thing against tobacco is the smell and how it sticks so much.
> 
> I've considered it, just haven't bought one yet. I do need to get one for my room.


Habit? Sounds more like addiction.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

No. As I said earlier, I smoke and it helps with my appetite. I do think it is possible to be addicted to smoking weed, but you get addicted to the smoking of weed, not the high it gives you.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Anyone ever green out before? I've never smoked so much that I couldn't tolerate it anymore, I can smoke a lot though which is probably why I haven't greened out, but some of my friends have while I've been with them and it just seems like a horrible experience.
> 
> And Walls if you ever come to BC you really need to try out our shit because if you get the right stuff it is some of the best weed you will ever have.


I'd love to try some BC Bud but I can't ever see myself getting out there, sadly.

I've done my best to green out on purpose before, just to see what it was like. I have a very high tolerance (I even had a high tolerance when I first started, it was weird) and I didn't green out. I've gotten so high that I was unable to lift my head for a good 10-15 mins and that was awesome. I only did that once, though. My fiance has greened out before but she is a light weight, which people make fun of but I would love to be a light weight. Would save a lot of money.

And soxfan93, if it was an addiction he wouldn't just be able to drop it for a few weeks at a time, it would be harder than that. Weed isn't physically addictive at all, you won't suffer any physical side effects if you smoke all the time and then just stop. I've seen a few people on rehab shows who are in there for weed and I always just laugh, they need to handle their shit better and be mentally stronger.

And if anyone thinks Rogan is a tool then obviously you don't understand what he talks about. He's brilliant.


----------



## smkelly13 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke nearly every day. Man, life has been awesome lately!


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Bullshit you can be addicted to cannabis. If you smoke for several years and you quit , you'dd still have the urge to use cannabis and it's not for the tobacco. Cannabis makes life less boring. If you quit : Sleeping problems due to stress for not having a joint , sweating and having cold in the middle of the night. Being restless , having too much energy... These are all withdraws from cannabis. Not all people will 'suffer' these withdraws though...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Fact said:


> Bullshit you can be addicted to cannabis. If you smoke for several years and you quit , you'dd still have the urge to use cannabis and it's not for the tobacco. Cannabis makes life less boring. If you quit : Sleeping problems due to stress for not having a joint , sweating and having cold in the middle of the night. Being restless , having too much energy... These are all withdraws from cannabis. Not all people will 'suffer' these withdraws though...


Yeah, that's bullshit.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

People who say you can't get addicted to cannabis are practically in denial, you can get addicted to pretty much anything.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm sure some people could possibly develop a mental addiction to it but as far as your body going through any type of withdrawals like Fact stated is complete bullshit. If it were true then the people campaigning against weed would unquestionably use it in their moronic quest to keep it illegal, even if a small % of people, for the sake of argument, suffered those effects Fact stated. Any type of ammunition against it they would definitely use. I've smoked for years at a time and quit, like I've stated before and I was absolutely fine and I have a *very* addictive personality. 

But then again some people get addicted to using Q-Tips, it's a mental thing only. I'm sure if someone had a weak mind for it the placebo effect could come into play and you could make your body feel like it's going through withdrawals, that's entirely possible. Even so, it's still a mental thing and not a physical one and the problem lies with the individual, not the plant.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I'm sure some people could possibly develop a mental addiction to it but as far as your body going through any type of withdrawals like Fact stated is complete bullshit. If it were true then the people campaigning against weed would unquestionably use it in their moronic quest to keep it illegal, even if a small % of people, for the sake of argument, suffered those effects Fact stated. Any type of ammunition against it they would definitely use. I've smoked for years at a time and quit, like I've stated before and I was absolutely fine and I have a *very* addictive personality.
> 
> But then again some people get addicted to using Q-Tips, it's a mental thing only. I'm sure if someone had a weak mind for it the placebo effect could come into play and you could make your body feel like it's going through withdrawals, that's entirely possible. Even so, it's still a mental thing and not a physical one and the problem lies with the individual, not the plant.


Exactly. Weed has always been a mental thing. You need to have a sense of strong awareness when you smoke; it prevents the paranoia from ever kicking in. Once you start thinking you need the weed, that's when you get carried away.


----------



## Spliff Huxtable (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I am perpetually stoned and sign up to websites with marijuana themed user names.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

This thread is really making me go out and pick up some bud, I don't know though. 

Guys like walls and M6A aren't helping my case either, but I don't mind.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That right there is saying you will basically amount to nothing. What else does having to settle for mediocrity imply? My last sentence does not prove any of your points. I was saying in what would normally be a boring situation, such as a long car ride or basically anything you find boring life, can be made more enjoyable while high. I never said that I can't enjoy my life normally nor did I say I can't do interesting things with friends/family/etc while not being high.
> 
> 
> 
> And being high at school was fun while it lasted, but the two friends that I did it with eventually got caught one day and kicked out of the school. So I just stopped near the end of year to avoid getting caught like they were.


Settling for mediocrity was in reference to you doing Weed instead of the hard stuff, Oh I'm doing drugs, but I only do mediocre drugs because I don't have the balls to do the real shit. That's what I meant. Thought it might have been clear for you. 

You're still saying that you'd use weed to make a boring situation interesting, which is because you can't take a boring situation and make it interesting with your own personality.

Drugs are for losers who can't get by in life on their own personality.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Settling for mediocrity was in reference to you doing Weed instead of the hard stuff, Oh I'm doing drugs, but I only do mediocre drugs because I don't have the balls to do the real shit. That's what I meant. Thought it might have been clear for you.
> 
> You're still saying that you'd use weed to make a boring situation interesting, which is because you can't take a boring situation and make it interesting with your own personality.
> 
> _Drugs are for losers who can't get by in life on their own personality._


Are you serious?


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

A joint or two preferably at a party every once in awhile never hurt anyone. But if you're not Rasta it shouldn't be a part of your religion, you want to talk about lack of motivation, that's what smoking everyday does to most people.

By the way pot needs to be decriminalized and taxed, that will fix up the economy real fucking quick and will bankrupt Mexican drug lords who kill hundreds of people.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



seancarleton77 said:


> will bankrupt Mexican drug lords who kill hundreds of people.


Yeh because drug lords obviously just get by on selling weed.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> This thread is really making me go out and pick up some bud, I don't know though.
> 
> Guys like walls and M6A aren't helping my case either, but I don't mind.


Not helping your case as in making you want it more or not wanting it at all? 

If I helped you steer towards it then more power to you and I'm happy for you. I don't really see how I could have deterred from it but obviously it's your own choice.

I just happen to know a lot and I'm very passionate about this subject. But when you're in as much constant pain as I'm in and realistically it's just going to get worse over life, something like weed is a god send.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Settling for mediocrity was in reference to you doing Weed instead of the hard stuff, Oh I'm doing drugs, but I only do mediocre drugs because I don't have the balls to do the real shit. That's what I meant. Thought it might have been clear for you.
> 
> You're still saying that you'd use weed to make a boring situation interesting, which is because you can't take a boring situation and make it interesting with your own personality.
> 
> Drugs are for losers who can't get by in life on their own personality.



lol, why would I want to take hard drugs when they are very addictive and can ruin your whole life? Are you fucking retarded? 

Once again, how the fuck does a personality make a car ride interesting? Your personality can't just make everything in life interesting, and everyone has boring moments/situations that can't be avoided.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Settling for mediocrity was in reference to you doing Weed instead of the hard stuff, Oh I'm doing drugs, but I only do mediocre drugs because I don't have the balls to do the real shit. That's what I meant. Thought it might have been clear for you.
> 
> You're still saying that you'd use weed to make a boring situation interesting, which is because you can't take a boring situation and make it interesting with your own personality.
> 
> Drugs are for losers who can't get by in life on their own personality.


The funny thing is people like you would benefit from weed the most. I used to say the same things until I tried it, changed my life. And for the better. I'm a completely different person now.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> The funny thing is people like you would benefit from weed the most. I used to say the same things until I tried it, changed my life. And for the better. I'm a completely different person now.


Glorifying it a bit much I think. I mean I have no problem with weed smokers and used to do a bit my self, but you would think you were trying to convert people to Christianity or something.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Never smoked weed, never drank a drop of alcohol and I'm as happy as can be. 

I have no problem with people smoking it, it's up to them and if they feel like they do better with it, or hell, they just enjoy it, then that's great. I just don't like things that take me out of my regular frame of mind, I find my mind in it's normal state is fun to explore. 

Only thing annoying to me is people telling me I MUST have some, and then treating me like I've ruined everything ever just cause I don't do anything like that. Same as some people who don't smoke it can act around people who do, I suppose.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Kun10 said:


> Glorifying it a bit much I think. I mean I have no problem with weed smokers and used to do a bit my self, but you would think you were trying to convert people to Christianity or something.


If everyone smoked weed Christianity wouldn't exist. I'm glorifying it because it has massive benefits and there is a massive ignorance about it in North America.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

what are these benefits


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Hiplop™ said:


> what are these benefits


It helps people with glaucoma, helps cancer patients who are on chemo deal with pain and help them with their appetite and with MS patients if helps with muscle pain and spasms. For me it helps with my pain due to my arthritis and also helps me with my appetite because I have a hard time eating sometimes because of the pain I'm in and I need calories or else working out is pretty pointless.

It has a lot of medical benefits.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> It helps people with glaucoma, helps cancer patients who are on chemo deal with pain and help them with their appetite and with MS patients if helps with muscle pain and spasms. For me it helps with my pain due to my arthritis and also helps me with my appetite because I have a hard time eating sometimes because of the pain I'm in and I need calories or else working out is pretty pointless.
> 
> It has a lot of medical benefits.



Very valid points, not for EVERYONE, but for many people it helps solve a lot of problems and make life easier. 
As I said before, I don't smoke weed nor do I ever want to as I currently am. But I agree when you say people can be very ignorant about it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Dropstorm said:


> Very valid points, not for EVERYONE, but for many people it helps solve a lot of problems and make life easier.
> As I said before, I don't smoke weed nor do I ever want to as I currently am. But I agree when you say people can be very ignorant about it.


It isn't for everyone and I'm not trying to push anyone to do anything. Do I think everyone should smoke weed? Absolutely. I don't care if people don't ever want to listen to the facts about it or never try it themselves. Problem is, weed gets bunched up with all the other drugs and it shouldn't be. When you tell someone you smoke weed and they think less of you for doing drugs, like you're smoking crack or something. The weed laws in the US are nutty and weed is a schedule 1 drug and is actually more illegal than harder drugs. It's appalling.

Some people will never listen to what you have to say about weed, ever. Just how it is. They hear weed and think you're a loser who does drugs. Their loss.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

There is one annoying problem with weed, and that is when the dealers lace it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If you go to someone consistently and not just whenever you can get it that pretty much guarantees it won't be laced unless the person is an asshole.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> Yeh because drug lords obviously just get by on selling weed.


Yeah, you're right, that's one of many reasons why they should all be legalised.



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Drugs are for losers who can't get by in life on their own personality.


So you're straight edge then?


----------



## M*-*K*-*O (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

everyday


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

so far ive gone to 2 dealers, both are my friends and nothing has been laced. lacing shit is just bad for business anyone with half a brain knows this


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Obviously you can guess by my name that no I have never smoked. I don't really like it around me but I don't push my beliefs on my friends or other people around me with the exception of whoever I'm dating. I wouldn't date someone who smoked. That's just me though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

how can you not like something if youve never tried it


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



GD said:


> how can you not like something if youve never tried it


I didn't mean to say I don't like it. I edited it, just guess you didn't see it in time.

It's just not who I am. I don't need substances to have a good time. It's fine if people do, but that's just not how I am.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

your lifestyle is like a blowjob, your way of livin' sucks - fabolous


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



GD said:


> your lifestyle is like a blowjob, your way of livin' sucks - fabolous


You're judging my lifestyle based on the fact that I don't drink or smoke? wow. That's real mature. Just because I don't have a lifestyle similar to yours doesn't mean my way of life sucks. I appreciate the little things of life, and enjoy life to the fullest because of that- not because of drugs or alcohol.

Now, I'm not trying to knock off anyone else that smokes or drink here, but I just don't need it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed is bad.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> Yeh because drug lords obviously just get by on selling weed.


A lot of them make their big money on weed and sell very little other stuff. Weed has actually made millionaires. Protest Mexican weed! Smoke BC bud or home grown shit, if you smoke anything.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Never tried it before, but I lol'd today when I saw someone asking on Yahoo! Answers how he could grow weed without the neighbours knowing :3

HARDCORE CHAMP! COME AT ME BRO!
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/word-games-trivia/518131-hardcore-title-game-18.html


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol, why would I want to take hard drugs when they are very addictive and can ruin your whole life? Are you fucking retarded?
> 
> Once again, how the fuck does a personality make a car ride interesting? Your personality can't just make everything in life interesting, and everyone has boring moments/situations that can't be avoided.


Weed can ruin your life too, just because you can't get hooked on the stuff doing mean that taking it doesn't heighten your Paranoia levels, and when happens when people get really paranoid? The do stupid shit, and stupid shit means bad things. You say you can't die from smoking weed, but the paranoia you get on the stuff could easily make you lamp someone which could result in death.

Really? A persons personality can make ANY situation entertaining, literally anything, it shows your limitated imagination that you believe some situations just can't be interesting without the use of drugs, imo.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Weed can ruin your life too, just because you can't get hooked on the stuff doing mean that taking it doesn't heighten your Paranoia levels, and when happens when people get really paranoid? The do stupid shit, and stupid shit means bad things. You say you can't die from smoking weed, but the paranoia you get on the stuff could easily make you lamp someone which could result in death.
> 
> Really? A persons personality can make ANY situation entertaining, literally anything, it shows your limitated imagination that you believe some situations just can't be interesting without the use of drugs, imo.


If you get so high that you're that paranoid that you could kill someone, you WON'T kill someone due to being that paranoid. Have you ever done weed? Because if you had you would know that what you just said made no sense. If you're going to be that paranoid, then you're going to be higher than giraffe pussy and all you would do is think of the consequences of your actions and it would add to the possibility of you not doing it. 

You just said getting paranoid leads to doing stupid shit. No, it doesn't actually. It prevents you from doing stupid shit, you have it ass backwards.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> If you get so high that you're that paranoid that you could kill someone, you WON'T kill someone due to being that paranoid. Have you ever done weed? Because if you had you would know that what you just said made no sense. If you're going to be that paranoid, then you're going to be higher than giraffe pussy and all you would do is think of the consequences of your actions and it would add to the possibility of you not doing it.
> 
> You just said getting paranoid leads to doing stupid shit. No, it doesn't actually. It prevents you from doing stupid shit, you have it ass backwards.


:lmao Walls just owning everyone around, your pretty much right on dude.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Wow. If I had a bowl of kush for every bowl of kush I smoke each day, I'd be as high as I am right now :flip


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Mixing any drug with marijuana is always a fun time.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> If you get so high that you're that paranoid that you could kill someone, you WON'T kill someone due to being that paranoid. Have you ever done weed? Because if you had you would know that what you just said made no sense. If you're going to be that paranoid, then you're going to be higher than giraffe pussy and all you would do is think of the consequences of your actions and it would add to the possibility of you not doing it.
> 
> You just said getting paranoid leads to doing stupid shit. No, it doesn't actually. It prevents you from doing stupid shit, you have it ass backwards.


Okay, you carry on playing dumb. I know plenty of people who've done weed and say that it makes them paranoid that somebody is after them, or going to hurt them. And if that's what you're getting paranoid about, then you're going to take them out because you think it's self defence.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't smoke weed because I'm not 13 years old.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Okay, you carry on playing dumb. I know plenty of people who've done weed and say that it makes them paranoid that somebody is after them, or going to hurt them. And if that's what you're getting paranoid about, then you're going to take them out because you think it's self defence.


I've gotten paranoid a couple of times from blazing, even being scared of my own friends, and it does result in me wanting to run away from them or beat the shit out of them. I have no idea how someone that is paranoid will manage to start trying to hurt those he is afraid of.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Tried it tons of times, really not my thing.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Okay, you carry on playing dumb. I know plenty of people who've done weed and say that it makes them paranoid that somebody is after them, or going to hurt them. And if that's what you're getting paranoid about, then you're going to take them out because you think it's self defence.


Again, I'm pretty positive you won't hurt them. If we were talking about coke then I would agree with you. But you're never going to get so high that you are going to realistically hurt them, unless it's laced with something else.

I understand what you're trying to get across but it's just not realistic. Could it possibly happen? I guess for the sake of argument, maybe. But again, if this happened a lot the people against weed would use all these examples and it would be in the news somewhere and they would use it against it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

Speed&Weed.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Go smoke some Meth, then you will understand paranoia.

Yeah, marijuana has made me paranoid a couple of times. But it isn't Scarecrow (Batman Begins) type of shit. I guarantee the majority of the people you ask will just say the only paranoia they experienced was the possibility of getting caught.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Near said:


> Go smoke some Meth, then you will understand paranoia.
> 
> Yeah, marijuana has made me paranoid a couple of times. But it isn't Scarecrow (Batman Begins) type of shit. I guarantee the majority of the people you ask will just say the only paranoia they experienced was the possibility of getting caught.


Spoken by someone who knows what I am talking about, you are absolutely correct sir. Like I said, if it was something like coke then I would have agreed with him but not on weed. Everyone involved with the Partnership For A Drug Free America would be all over that shit if it had effects like that.

I always find it hilarious when you own someone on something like this they always say you are either in denial or you're a loser.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't smoke I don't drink and I don't do drugs I'm straight edge! and that makes me better than all of the people who clicked yes.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



NWOWolfpack13 said:


> I don't smoke I don't drink and I don't do drugs I'm straight edge! and that makes me better than all of the people who clicked yes.


I think that makes you inherently more boring than everyone who clicked yes.


----------



## Emily90 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

The nope should have a smiley face...cause drugs are bad mmmkay?


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



NWOWolfpack13 said:


> I don't smoke I don't drink and I don't do drugs I'm straight edge! and that makes me better than all of the people who clicked yes.


I already red repped you, but what the hell: I am glad you have chosen a lifestyle that is healthy, but like I said, it doesn't make you better than jack shit.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Near said:


> I already red repped you, but what the hell: I am glad you have chosen a lifestyle that is healthy, but like I said, it doesn't make you better than jack shit.


Why the red rep bro? BTW I was just over exaggerating I'm no SES CM Punk or anything thinking that I'm better haha.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Why the red rep bro? BTW I was just over exaggerating I'm no SES CM Punk or anything thinking that I'm better haha.


Yeah, that helped your case.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't mind it, I just seriously dislike dumb subculture that some people get wrapped up in. "420 420 SMOKE WEED ERRYDAY LOL GUISE I'M SO HIGH." I'm bored of people on Xbox live screaming "I'M SOooOoOoO HIGH GUYS"

Way to act fourteen.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Why the red rep bro? BTW I was just over exaggerating I'm no SES CM Punk or anything thinking that I'm better haha.


And how the hell was I suppose to know that? I don't know you; nothing you said indicated you were being sarcastic. Now if someone I know around WF said it, I could understand. But with a name like NWOWolfpack, who knows. 



Walls said:


> Yeah, that helped your case.


I love you, no ****. I may need to send you a stack of Tim Horton's gift cards as this girl always gives them to me when I go through the drive-through and I will never be able to use them all.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



StraightEdge said:


> You're judging my lifestyle based on the fact that I don't drink or smoke? wow. That's real mature. Just because I don't have a lifestyle similar to yours doesn't mean my way of life sucks. I appreciate the little things of life, and enjoy life to the fullest because of that- not because of drugs or alcohol.
> 
> Now, I'm not trying to knock off anyone else that smokes or drink here, but I just don't need it.


idk what you talking about, i just quoted a song lyric from fabolous shut up


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



GD said:


> idk what you talking about, i just quoted a song lyric from fabolous shut up


You quoted lyrics in response to my post. You're more stupid than I had originally thought.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't see how that makes him stupid, but whatever.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I think that makes you inherently more boring than everyone who clicked yes.


It irritates me when people call me boring for not drinking/smoking weed/doing any drugs, I CAN be a fun person without it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Not saying you can't be. But from my experiences in life people who drink or smoke weed or something along those lines live far more interesting lives than people who don't.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Yeah, that helped your case.


Come at me bro!


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Near said:


> And how the hell was I suppose to know that? I don't know you; nothing you said indicated you were being sarcastic. Now if someone I know around WF said it, I could understand. But with a name like NWOWolfpack, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> I love you, no ****. I may need to send you a stack of Tim Horton's gift cards as this girl always gives them to me when I go through the drive-through and I will never be able to use them all.


Oh oke I thought you red repped me for something else  I can understand you red repped me for this though next time I should put a smiley with or something you can't read sarcasm via the internetz.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



StraightEdge said:


> You quoted lyrics in response to my post. You're more stupid than I had originally thought.


and how was it in response? i didnt quote your post or anything. maybe you are a lot more stupid than i originally thought. you should smoke weed since you got no brain cells to kill


----------



## The_Great_One_316 (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I always love how the people pro-pot usually know of people who smoked it for 20+ years and are fine while people against it know someone whos life was ruined by it. My wife is 100% against pot because her dad was a dead beat who would choose pot over his family every chance he got. I knew a guy who would have probably beat the shit out of his wife everyday if he never got high. One of my friends is basically the equivilant of a functioning alcoholic, but with pot. He starts to get ill and feels like shit when he stops smoking. Pot could be just as fun as alcohol, but just as bad as well. The only reason I don't smoke it is because I was never exposed to it as a kid and now because I have kids. When Im drinking a beer I'm not giving my kids second hand liver cancer.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



GD said:


> and how was it in response? i didnt quote your post or anything. maybe you are a lot more stupid than i originally thought. you should smoke weed since you got no brain cells to kill




Whatever, just because you didn't quote my post doesn't mean it's not in response to my post. We were having a back and froth conversation about me being straight edge when you posted that comment. So yes, of course I'm going to think that it's in response to my post.





Dropstorm said:


> It irritates me when people call me boring for not drinking/smoking weed/doing any drugs, I CAN be a fun person without it.



Exactly!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



The_Great_One_316 said:


> I always love how the people pro-pot usually know of people who smoked it for 20+ years and are fine while people against it know someone whos life was ruined by it. My wife is 100% against pot because her dad was a dead beat who would choose pot over his family every chance he got. I knew a guy who would have probably beat the shit out of his wife everyday if he never got high. One of my friends is basically the equivilant of a functioning alcoholic, but with pot. He starts to get ill and feels like shit when he stops smoking. Pot could be just as fun as alcohol, but just as bad as well. The only reason I don't smoke it is because I was never exposed to it as a kid and now because I have kids. *When Im drinking a beer I'm not giving my kids second hand liver cancer*.


If you're implying that weed will give you cancer from second hand smoke, you are incorrect.

And you're wife's dad would have been a loser with or without pot. If it wasn't pot it would have been booze and if not booze it would have been cheeseburgers and lotto tickets. People like that always fail because that's who they are.



NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Come at me bro!


I don't need to, you already got owned.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> If you're implying that weed will give you cancer from second hand smoke, you are incorrect.
> 
> And you're wife's dad would have been a loser with or without pot. If it wasn't pot it would have been booze and if not booze it would have been cheeseburgers and lotto tickets. People like that always fail because that's who they are.
> 
> ...


If that is how you define getting owned then that's cool


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

We can try again if you'd like, I'm more than happy to oblige.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



StraightEdge said:


> Whatever, just because you didn't quote my post doesn't mean it's not in response to my post. We were having a back and froth conversation about me being straight edge when you posted that comment. So yes, of course I'm going to think that it's in response to my post.


froth oh nice


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



GD said:


> froth oh nice


Gotta love typos and dumb ass replies.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, I got nothing for GD's post either. I tried.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



StraightEdge said:


> Gotta love typos and dumb ass replies.


It wasn't a typo, it isn't his fault you don't know what froth means. Higher your vocabulary son, or at least search it up before calling it a typo.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It wasn't a typo, it isn't his fault you don't know what froth means. Higher your vocabulary son, or at least search it up before calling it a typo.



Because froth makes total sense in the context I was using it lol.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It wasn't a typo, it isn't his fault you don't know what froth means. Higher your vocabulary son, or at least search it up before calling it a typo.


I'm generally on your side but even I had no idea what the fuck he was talking about and I don't think it fit the context of what was going on either.

I understand what froth means, I just don't see why he used it there.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You're so clever and funny.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I've climbed Mount Everest. None of you have got higher than me.

DEAL WITH THAT.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm higher than you right now I can assure you.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I'm higher than you right now I can assure you.


:lmao


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I like to light up every now and then.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



StraightEdge said:


> Gotta love typos and dumb ass replies.


sorry bro it was the drugs man!



Walls said:


> Yeah, I got nothing for GD's post either. I tried.


you tried lol


----------



## Nemephosis (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Never have, never will. Doesn't mean I'm gonna come down on others for doing it. To each their own.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I love da gunja, but I find I need to only get a little bit at a time as I can't resist smoking virtually every day and tend to get in a bit of a funk and get the muchies too hard!!

Like most things moderation is the key! (for me anyway)


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I've gotten high four times in my life, two of them were today.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

deadmau5 is a lot better when high


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



GD said:


> sorry bro it was the drugs man!


haha, I guess that's a good enough excuse.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I'm higher than you right now I can assure you.


Not right now, I just watched RAW from 1998 on my xbox and thought it was live


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



pryme tyme said:


> Not right now, I just watched RAW from 1998 on my xbox and thought it was live


I remember the first time I ever smoked I was watching SD and Triple H had a match against Shelton Benjamin and in that state for the first time I thought it was the greatest match I'd ever seen. Watched it the next day on the replay and it wasn't nearly as impressive.


----------



## Mapsspam (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> Drug addicts are losers.


Could'nt agree more with you.
Also, waste of time and money.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Drug addicts are losers, for sure.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Drug addicts are losers, for sure.


Drug addicts aren't losers, drugs addicts that refuse to help themselves are losers.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Rehab is for quitters anyway.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I remember the first time I ever smoked I was watching SD and Triple H had a match against Shelton Benjamin and in that state for the first time I thought it was the greatest match I'd ever seen. Watched it the next day on the replay and it wasn't nearly as impressive.


Lmao thats hilarious, everything including wrestling matches is better high


----------



## Ross McTURTLE (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Ownage™ said:


> I smoke weed on a consistent basis. It's good.


Same, although the memory is a bit fuzzy at times.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I remember one time about 2 years ago I smoked so much I literally couldn't remember the night before, it was like I got piss drunk or something. Only time that's ever happened.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Anyone ever used a vaporizer? My friend and I took turns using one for like 40 minutes straight. I don't remember much, but people were telling me I was totally fucked. Like I was slurring all my words and I'd like fall asleep while standing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Love vaporizers, the second best way to get high for me personally. My favorite is an iron lung. They both get you really fucked and really fast.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Alim said:


> Anyone ever used a vaporizer? My friend and I took turns using one for like 40 minutes straight. I don't remember much, but people were telling me I was totally fucked. Like I was slurring all my words and I'd like fall asleep while standing.


I got blitzkreig's the first time I used a vapourizer because I didn't think I was getting anything at first, as most first timers tend to think that with it. I was naive and it turned out I had about 4X more than I planned on having and I was completely gone for a few hours, just sitting there sorting out the universe for about 5 hours straight. Good times.


----------



## trustinme (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

considering the way ive lived my life,especially from 03-06 its quite remarkable that i never got into weed at all,sure i tried it a few times but it never did anything good to me,just made me feel sick and paranoid.
i allways prefered uppers to downers,used to be a raver so i took a hell of alot of ecstacy and amphetimines to the point where i was cooking them up and putting them as a cocktail in my fucking arm! used to smoke crack aswell,although that was more a binge thing than anything else.but will be 4 years clean of narcotics in july and i dont miss it at all,it gets so boring being like that after a while.


----------



## Aspenrat (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

yes. i wish tehre was a way to stop hte munchies tho


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I've tried it twice I believe. It was never my thing, plus I'm sure my job would frown upon it. I'll just stick with beer and liquor.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke it every now and then, probably once every two weeks or something, sometimes more if I'm stressed out and need to relax. I'm more into party drugs myself but nothing beats a good joint.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Freelancer said:


> I've tried it twice I believe. It was never my thing, plus I'm sure my job would frown upon it. I'll just stick with beer and liquor.


Do you get tested for it at work? Places that test their employees for weed annoy me. If someone wants to smoke on their time off, they should be entitled to. My friend works at a computer company and they test him twice a month, it's complete bullshit.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Do you get tested for it at work? Places that test their employees for weed annoy me. If someone wants to smoke on their time off, they should be entitled to. My friend works at a computer company and they test him twice a month, it's complete bullshit.


Agree, I never understood that concept, makes no sense for daily jobs excluding Pilots, Cops, Teachers, and what not.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Everyday if possible. It helps with giant conglomerate of both mental and physical issues I have to deal with. And it works a metric fuck-ton better than any of the pills I've been prescribed over the years, without all the nasty side effects those same pills were always giving me.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



sp00kyfr0g said:


> Everyday if possible. It helps with giant conglomerate of both mental and physical issues I have to deal with. And it works a metric fuck-ton better than any of the pills I've been prescribed over the years, without all the nasty side effects those same pills were always giving me.


This is exactly what I started in the first place. The pills I was taking for what I have would make me feel like shit and over time would have messed my kidneys up.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I have never smoked anything cause ic an't stand smoke and cause i do sports and dance, if i could i would try some light weed thought ^^"


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Do you get tested for it at work? Places that test their employees for weed annoy me. If someone wants to smoke on their time off, they should be entitled to. My friend works at a computer company and they test him twice a month, it's complete bullshit.


i think its fair. Its illegal, plus it can make you unmotivated and awkward to be around.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

How in the blue hell is it fair? If you work Monday to Friday and want to smoke on your weekend, that's your right. If you're coming into work high and it was effecting your performance (although I don't know why it would, if anything if should make you work better) then that's one thing. But to get in trouble for having a joint at your house on Saturday when you have to go into work on Monday is horse shit.

Alcohol is way worse and to my knowledge not many places test for that like they do pot.

Unmotivated and awkward to be around... I'm a little shocked how ill informed so many people are about this subject on this forum.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> How in the blue hell is it fair? If you work Monday to Friday and want to smoke on your weekend, that's your right. If you're coming into work high and it was effecting your performance (although I don't know why it would, if anything if should make you work better) then that's one thing. But to get in trouble for having a joint at your house on Saturday when you have to go into work on Monday is horse shit.
> 
> Alcohol is way worse and to my knowledge not many places test for that like they do pot.
> 
> Unmotivated and awkward to be around... I'm a little shocked how ill informed so many people are about this subject on this forum.


I know quite a lot of people who are regular weed smokers, it has a fairly different (not totally different of course) effect on each of them. Some of them would not be able to work and are very awkward to be around when high, not all of them though, some are better when they're high, some you can't notice any MAJOR differences with.

It is stupid that places test it though, as if someone doing it on the weekend is gonna be unfit to work, which is bullshit. 
However, from the company's point of view it's an illegal substance, and even today where weed is fairly accepted it'll look bad on the company for allowing it. Doesn't stop them from just not testing for it though.


----------



## Maradona (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

No, never did and never smoke those things xd


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Every time I've come in this thread, it's to announce I'm high but usually I don't bother to actually announce it. However it is that time again suckerrrs. Be Jelly!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



DR JUPES said:


> Every time I've come in this thread, it's to announce I'm high but usually I don't bother to actually announce it. However it is that time again suckerrrs. Be Jelly!


Normally I would be jealous but I've been high for the last 4 days straight, so not this time.



Joshi said:


> I have never smoked anything cause ic an't stand smoke and cause i do sports and dance, if i could i would try some light weed thought ^^"


It isn't going to affect either and odds are would make your dancing better, although people will tell you that's not true. Those people are full of shit.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Edit: Sorry, double post.


----------



## The Big Hero (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yes, but I don'y like that


----------



## Teh Wrestling Mark (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I have never smoked, drank any alcohol or had any illegal substance.. I don't believe in anything recreational xD.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Then you don't believe in a lot of things.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Then you don't believe in a lot of things.


What happened to the orton avatar Walls?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't see any avatars or sigs when I come on here and I honestly forgot that I had it until I was fucking around on here yesterday and saw it. I removed it because I thought it was ugly looking.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never smoked, im only 15. But 95% of my school does weed. Hell, there are drug deals in the locker room. I dont mind if you do it, but I don't like those losers that brag about getting high and CONSTANTLY talk about it.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Just tried shrooms for the first time ... can't even explain it


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

How many grams did you do? Apparently the first time you need very little. Never done them but would love to. I just don't trust anyone I know enough to do it. They hand you the wrong shit, you can die.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I did 5 grams the first time I did shrooms, haven't really had a chance to do it since but I was completely fucked that night. Don't think I wanna try it again though because of what happen to my friend when he took too much and had a bad trip while high on shrooms.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

People who are generally negative with their mindset get fucked on shrooms and have terrible trips. One of old friends had a bad trip and called me at 3 am telling me elves were trying to kill him.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> How many grams did you do? Apparently the first time you need very little. Never done them but would love to. I just don't trust anyone I know enough to do it. They hand you the wrong shit, you can die.


I ate about 2.0 grams or half an eight. And yeah I waited to do them with a couple of people I trust with my life. And rightfully so because about halfway thru my trip I was in an apartment and got heat exhaustion and passed out. Now imagine that tripping


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'd rather not have that experience. I really want to do them but again I don't trust anyone I know enough to do it. Thank Christ I listen to Joe Rogan's podcast, he's talked about how to take mushrooms and how to eat pot correctly. Had I not listened to him I would have eaten like 6 cookies and then completely lost my mind and eaten any mushroom someone gave me if they told me they were the right ones and possibly die.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I'd rather not have that experience. I really want to do them but again I don't trust anyone I know enough to do it. Thank Christ I listen to Joe Rogan's podcast, he's talked about how to take mushrooms and how to eat pot correctly. Had I not listened to him I would have eaten like 6 cookies and then completely lost my mind and eaten any mushroom someone gave me if they told me they were the right ones and possibly die.


Where are all these podcasts of his you've been speaking of, is there another source other than Youtube?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

They are all on his website, as well as itunes and they are all free. The itunes one is audio only but if you go to his site they are on the main page, just click on the picture of whichever one you want. He is up to 107 now. The ones on his website are from UStream and they have video of the podcast. He usually does 2 a week although this week there won't be any as he's doing a movie. But they are all amazing and I look forward to his podcasts more than I look forward to my favorite tv shows.

Each one is min. 2 hours and he has different guests on for each of them. I've listened and watched them all over 2 times each.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Ecstasy is where its at tbh.


----------



## MKC (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Rock festivals = high. Apart from that not really into it.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Cocaine?


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



RKO920 said:


> Cocaine?


Go find a ten year old with ADHD and gank his prescription for Adderall or Ritalin, it will save you a hell of a lot of cash.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Adderall is essentially speed, if I remember correctly.

I just woke up about 20 mins ago and this is the first time in 5 days I haven't woken up still high from the day before. I smoked for about 5 days straight, Super High Me style. Taking a day or two off.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Adderall is essentially speed, if I remember correctly.
> 
> I just woke up about 20 mins ago and *this is the first time in 5 days I haven't woken up still high from the day before*. I smoked for about 5 days straight, Super High Me style. Taking a day or two off.


Is that even possible?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I'd rather not have that experience. I really want to do them but again I don't trust anyone I know enough to do it. Thank Christ I listen to Joe Rogan's podcast, he's talked about how to take mushrooms and how to eat pot correctly. Had I not listened to him I would have eaten like 6 cookies and then completely lost my mind and eaten any mushroom someone gave me if they told me they were the right ones and possibly die.


What always helped me when i kinda got into a negativ mood was telling myself that it's your imagination, you payed to see a "Show" so why bother being scared, and it always depends what you take, LSD will make you doubt yourself and you probably get insecure, but that isn't something you can't control, the first time i did it even though my friends who have more expierence with it g
uided me threw i was scared to death half the time, i saw myself diying over and over again, but the second time i could control it better, and once you are able to you will have the time of your life and you could be staring at a wall doesn't matter. But i do understand you don't trust people, they could give you anything and you die, it's over. I didn't have that problem cause my friends do LSD and other stuff for Years and they have their source who is reliable. Still before i take something i am kinda worried, that's normal. The only thing that bothers me trippin with my friends is when i take it in i want to stay where i am at for the next Hour, until it kicks in or it gets too much, but we usually take it in and then we have to go to some place to get something or whatever, i hate that, but else, it changed my life in a good way.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Is that even possible?


Oh it is, especially with how much I was smoking and how good it was. You've honestly never smoked a lot in one day and then woke up the next day still a little high? When I said I was waking up high, I don't mean the same intensity as it normally is. Not like I went to bed completely blazed (although I did) and then woke up in the exact same state. When I get really, super high to the gills like that it's the only way I sleep more than 2-3 hours a day.

But yeah, it's possible to be a little high still when you wake up from the night before. Depends on how much you smoked and how good it was. Also depends on how long you slept. I averaged about 5 hours each night I slept (which to me is amazing, generally I only get 2-3, if any at all) so that's not really that long. Not like I slept 12 hours or something.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah I just read up on that on Yahoo Answers and seems like a lot of people do experience this but as you say it isn't the normal high feeling.

I have been somewhat high after I have woken up from sleeps but those are usually just 1-2 hour naps, that's why when you said you woke up _the next day_ still high, it caught me off guard.

Guess I just haven't smoked enough.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Never smoked, done drugs or drank in my life and don't plan on doing so anytime soon. Just one of those things I just don't see myself ever doing.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Yeah I just read up on that on Yahoo Answers and seems like a lot of people do experience this but as you say it isn't the normal high feeling.
> 
> I have been somewhat high after I have woken up from sleeps but those are usually just 1-2 hour naps, that's why when you said you woke up _the next day_ still high, it caught me off guard.
> 
> Guess I just haven't smoked enough.



The first time it really happened to me was after like 6 homemade brownies. My eyes were so red the next morning and I still VERY high. Ever since then, I've only been like mildly high the next day after I smoke a lot. But then again, I smoke TOO much so half the time I can't even tell if I'm getting high anymore haha


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



M'6'A said:


> The first time it really happened to me was after like 6 homemade brownies. My eyes were so red the next morning and I still VERY high. Ever since then, I've only been like mildly high the next day after I smoke a lot. But then again, I smoke TOO much so half the time I can't even tell if I'm getting high anymore haha


After 6 brownies I don't know how you didn't lose your fucking mind. When you eat pot it gets passed through your liver and converts to 11-Hydroxy-Metabolite and is 4X stronger than smoking it. So again, no idea how you didn't lose your mind.



Rated R™;9732747 said:


> Yeah I just read up on that on Yahoo Answers and seems like a lot of people do experience this but as you say it isn't the normal high feeling.
> 
> I have been somewhat high after I have woken up from sleeps but those are usually just 1-2 hour naps, that's why when you said you woke up _the next day_ still high, it caught me off guard.
> 
> *Guess I just haven't smoked enough. *


Oh I went deep. I went on a mystical quest to the isle of Tortuga. I watched countless documentaries about space and the universe. Worked out a lot (working out high is fucking amazing), etc. The wife was working a shit ton so I decided to just go green and she didn't give a shit so it was all good. Amazing 5 days. Taking some time off now to think about the experience and what I can learn from it.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Nope. Clean as a Whistle.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I am an occasional, recreational user of weed and other drugs, cocaine, speed and m-kat, mainly. Probably only do them once a month or so, sometimes nothing for 6 months, depends what's going on. Drugs can be a lot of fun if you're careful with them, don't get yourself addicted and know your limits.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Everything is fine in moderation, that is true. I'll never touch hard drugs, though. Weed is more than enough for me.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Everything is fine in moderation, that is true. I'll never touch hard drugs, though. Weed is more than enough for me.


This.

People say they don't plan on taking anything other than weed in their lifetime, but they end up taking them, but I can surely say without a doubt I would never touch anything else, I'm gonna stick to weed, not a maybe or a perhaps, but a guarantee.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'd do mushrooms if given the chance, but that's just because of Joe Rogan. Other than that I wouldn't do anything and shrooms aren't going to kill you unless you get the wrong ones. I'm extremely paranoid about that and I would have to do them with someone with me and only if they did them first and ended up alright. If that opportunity never comes then I'm fine with that too, not taking a chance on my life.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> After 6 brownies I don't know how you didn't lose your fucking mind. When you eat pot it gets passed through your liver and converts to 11-Hydroxy-Metabolite and is 4X stronger than smoking it. So again, no idea how you didn't lose your mind.


Idk. My body is just weird. haha I can smoke so much and not even really get high. I've always had great sense of awareness when I'm high. I don't get paranoid, don't really get the munchies and my eyes never get red. Maybe a little pink and glossy, but nothing crazy.

But on that day, I was just really high. It wasn't the most intense high I've ever had, just the longest. haha


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

The only member I've shared this with is walls, but what the heck...

So I had Lasik last Saturday so been 8 days now, I waited till Thursday night/Friday morning to smoke weed because apparently smoking weed gives you dry eyes and smoking so soon after the surgery would just hurt the healing process, so I'm glad I had enough control to wait 5 days, so It was an amazing experience after 5 days of course, nothing unusual but did feel some pressure in the eyes.

What amazes me is how my eyes don't turn red anymore, I couldn't have asked for a better bonus from the surgery, I don't know but I think my eyes were very weak and sensitive before the surgery but when they put lasers and what not in my eyes, they took all the pain they could so now they aren't sensitive.

So overall Lasik saved me from glasses, contacts, and Visine.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



M'6'A said:


> Idk. My body is just weird. haha I can smoke so much and not even really get high. I've always had great sense of awareness when I'm high. I don't get paranoid, don't really get the munchies and my eyes never get red. Maybe a little pink and glossy, but nothing crazy.
> 
> But on that day, I was just really high. It wasn't the most intense high I've ever had, just the longest. haha


Everybody is different. I had a really high tolerance for it the very first time I did it and it was good stuff, nothing shitty at all. But my body is very resistant to drugs, it seems. I have to get a few needles while at the dentist to keep myself frozen, I actually shocked my dentist. And I have a really high tolerance for everything in general, basically. Just how my body works. I wish I was a light weight, it would save money. My fiance will smoke 2 bowls and be gone, I envy her. I don't get paranoid either, I'm actually more rational when I'm high and can calm myself down easier. I get the munchies but that's awesome so I don't care. My eyes don't get red anymore either, but they used to. I could smoke all day and walk out in public and aside from my pupils being different, my eyes are normal looking.

And Rated R, why would you need Visine? You smoke before you go to work or something?


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Everybody is different. I had a really high tolerance for it the very first time I did it and it was good stuff, nothing shitty at all. But my body is very resistant to drugs, it seems. I have to get a few needles while at the dentist to keep myself frozen, I actually shocked my dentist. And I have a really high tolerance for everything in general, basically. Just how my body works.* I wish I was a light weight, it would save money. My fiance will smoke 2 bowls and be gone, I envy her. I don't get paranoid either, I'm actually more rational when I'm high and can calm myself down easier. I get the munchies but that's awesome so I don't care. My eyes don't get red anymore either, but they used to. I could smoke all day and walk out in public and aside from my pupils being different, my eyes are normal looking.*
> 
> And Rated R, why would you need Visine? You smoke before you go to work or something?


Exactly this. I dont have a good tolerance for alcohol, but i don't even like drinking too much anyways. My drug tolerance is awesome, but it sucks since I always have to do more to feel a little. Like you said, it would save money and my highs would be way more intense. 

I love being able to still think while I'm high. I remember watching other people struggle over some of the simplest things while they were stoned. I always felt good as a stoner, knowing that I still have common sense and at least some intelligence while I'm stoned. I've always felt it added to my highs, even though I lose some of the trip out factor.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm far more intelligent when I'm high. And it's not because I'm high and those thoughts sound good at the time because I'm baked, either. Smoking gives me an entirely different perspective on things, I use it as a tool for that sometimes for things in my life.

Then there are times like this past week where I smoked all day, everyday for 5 days straight and was completely gone. I don't do that often and I've taken a few days off since then to contemplate what happened during that time and what I figured out and how I can apply what I've figured out to my life. Plus, the next time I smoke I'll get blazed way easier, I've found out over time it takes about 3 days for my "Weed Clock" to reset.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> And Rated R, why would you need Visine? You smoke before you go to work or something?


I always needed Visine. I don't get much sleep at nights, and when I wake up in the morning my eyes are always red because of the lack of sleep, but don't let that fool anyone, because every time I've just woken up and headed out, I've gotten stares from the normal druggie and been told by people how red my eyes are, but they always seem to think it's because of marijuana and not the lack of sleep which really pisses me off.

It didn't help my case much when I also wore contacts, and as you know contacts are gonna irritate your eyes once in awhile but it was everyday for me because of the lack of sleep and than wearing contacts which made my eyes even worse.

I still have the same sleeping pattern and haven't noticed my eyes turn red since the surgery, whether it be from bunning or lack of sleep.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Sounds like those people need to get the fuck over it. I've talked about my sleeping on here a million times, it's beyond fucked.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah that's the problem, they don't mind their business but still Lasik is one of the best decisions I've made so far and even if I still did get red eyes, I wouldn't think twice about getting the surgery.

It got really bad at one point, I remember even the casual stare from a guy would get me thinking how red my eyes are and I needed Visine ASAP, but this was the time I was still in High School so all that paranoia was mainly the fear of getting caught by a teacher/principle.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Pills, weed, X. order of my preference. love pill highs.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

i have control over weed honestly, i havent smoked for 3 weeks, i can turn the switch on and off honestly


i take breaks, i smoke every weekend for a month or two, than take a few months off


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Why on earth would you deprive yourself for a few months intentionally?


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Why on earth would you deprive yourself for a few months intentionally?


Makes your first high after break amazing.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Sure does. But I get a very similar effect not smoking for a few days but it's not as good as a few months. I'd much rather not go a few months without it, although I have before.

I remember the last time I went about 2 months without smoking due to finances. I got fucking blitzkrieg'd, it was awesome.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Sure does. But I get a very similar effect not smoking for a few days but it's not as good as a few months. I'd much rather not go a few months without it, although I have before.
> 
> I remember the last time I went about 2 months without smoking due to finances. I got fucking blitzkrieg'd, it was awesome.


Sounds chill as fuck haha. I went 4 without smoking then smoked 7 grams with a gasmask in a matter of a few hours, don't remember shit.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Why on earth would you deprive yourself for a few months intentionally?


i just get bored with it after awhile, its better to stop and return to it later than go on to like fucking cocaine


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Why in the blue fuck would you go to coke because you got bored with weed? 

And I've seen those gas masks in head shops before, but they are usually like $70 and I'd rather get that much in weed to be honest. This room is kinda small and you can get a good hot box in here after awhile, kinda the same effect as the mask.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Why in the blue fuck would you go to coke because you got bored with weed?
> 
> And I've seen those gas masks in head shops before, but they are usually like $70 and I'd rather get that much in weed to be honest. This room is kinda small and you can get a good hot box in here after awhile, kinda the same effect as the mask.


I think I get where he's coming from. If you really look at it, shrooms and cocaine are the two next things people do. I'll admit I've done coke a few times more than shrooms, since it's more of a party drug. But never would I would use it as often as I smoke. Hell no haha.

I've always wanted to gas mask, but just have never had the right timing. Something always put it off. We always had mask, just never got to use it.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed is cool, but mushrooms are fucking amazing.



> I think I get where he's coming from. If you really look at it, shrooms and cocaine are the two next things people do. I'll admit I've done coke a few times more than shrooms, since it's more of a party drug. But never would I would use it as often as I smoke. Hell no haha.


Yeah total truth right here.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I have no interest in anything that can kill you. What is it like when you're on coke? Everyone I know just does weed. I'm curious.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Cocaine is nothing like weed. It gives you about an opposite effect as possible really, you get alert, high in confidence and very chatty. Don't understand why someone would progress from weed to cocaine. Most people I know who use drugs either don't like weed and prefer coke or don't like coke and use weed. Personally I'm moke into weed myself, coke is so expensive and the buzz dosen't last very long. For what it costs and the buzz you get out of it, I'd rather do M-kat or speed which last a hell of a lot longer and which I find the effect of more noticable.


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I haven't done it and never will but I fully support it being legalized.

It's not as harmful as a lot of people make out and with that being said, people should make their own choices if they're old enough.

Me personally though I don't see any advantage in any drug and I don't drink at all either. But that's just me though, I have a lot of friends who do those things and I'm definitely not going to force my views onto anybody. It angers me when people try and force their views onto other people whether it be religion, drinking/non drinking, drug taker/non drug taker... Make your own decisions and stop bitching about what other people are/aren't doing.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Anyone else prefer pills to weed? perks, tabs, methadones are like christmas.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'll never touch pills, ever. I know someone who is addicted to percs, she snorts them. Pathetic.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Cocaine is amazing. Something I don't do often, but once in a while. (because I get 99 percent of my drugs for free) And all my friends are addicted to percs and oxycontin, I would never touch that shit.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



RKO920 said:


> Cocaine is amazing. Something I don't do often, but once in a while. (because I get 99 percent of my drugs for free) And all my friends are addicted to percs and oxycontin, I would never touch that shit.


Agreed with all of this. Wait how do you get 99% of your drugs for free? 



Boo Radley said:


> Cocaine is nothing like weed. It gives you about an opposite effect as possible really, you get alert, high in confidence and very chatty. Don't understand why someone would progress from weed to cocaine. Most people I know who use drugs either don't like weed and prefer coke or don't like coke and use weed. Personally I'm moke into weed myself, coke is so expensive and the buzz dosen't last very long. For what it costs and the buzz you get out of it, I'd rather do M-kat or speed which last a hell of a lot longer and which I find the effect of more noticable.


Most people I know only like doing coke after drinking. The one thing I've always enjoyed about coke is how it sobers you up when you drink. The shitty part is the next day when you can't sleep. You try to fall asleep, but your body just doesn't want to. It's weird, but that's exactly why I only do it occasionally.

Plus as a singer, it takes out all the strain in your voice and allows you to sing higher up when you do it.

I've never done M-Kat or Speed, so I wouldn't know. What are those like?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Until coke destroys your throat and then you can't sing properly anymore.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



M'6'A said:


> Agreed with all of this. Wait how do you get 99% of your drugs for free?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Why would you want to sober up when you're drinking? That makes no sense to me. 


And are you sure you're doing coke and not meth? Coke doesn't keep you up for days unless you keep on doing it. I've had no trouble at all sleeping the next day after doing coke. I don't see why you'd have trouble sleeping the next day... that makes no sense either.


As for coke ruining his voice, I don't see how that would happen unless he's smoking it and that doesn't seem to be the case.
*


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

@M6A (Won't let me quote)

I got some rich friends who are VERY GENEROUS with drugs haha. Only time I spend money on drugs is when I'm hanging out with a girl and want to smoke, or when I'm with my less wealthy friends and we all throw fives lol. 
I tried smoking on coke once. It usually enhances the feeling, but instead the affects wore off quick. I just became hungry lol. 

*WORD OF ADVICE *( I learned last night that the best munchie food is CHEESE DOODLES)


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



M'6'A said:


> Most people I know only like doing coke after drinking. The one thing I've always enjoyed about coke is how it sobers you up when you drink. The shitty part is the next day when you can't sleep. You try to fall asleep, but your body just doesn't want to. It's weird, but that's exactly why I only do it occasionally.
> 
> Plus as a singer, it takes out all the strain in your voice and allows you to sing higher up when you do it.
> 
> I've never done M-Kat or Speed, so I wouldn't know. What are those like?


Speed I finds just makes everything really interesting to you and keeps you awake for ages. I've been awake for 4 days and nights on the stuff before without feeling tired but that was on quite a bender of the stuff, was doing loads of base bombs. The problem with doing that much is you might feel alert but your brain knows better and starts shutting down, you cant speak properly and start hallucinating. Also you'll find your cock shrivels up somewhat when you're on it and you cant get a hard on which is made worse because you feel incredibly horny.
M - Kat I find is my favourite drugs though most people I know react badly to it, different drugs for different people really. I can do a couple of small lines of it and that will keep me buzzing for a good 3 or 4 hours. It hits you withing 5 or 10 minutes and keeps you on the same level throughout those 3 or 4 hours. It's like a very relaxed, incredible feeling of well being but also keeps you alert and without the sexual problems of speed. The down points of it are it's very harsh going up your nose but that goes away within a couple of minutes and then your nose just feels nicely warm without the numbness of coke. Also, because it keeps you on the same level for hours, it's horrible if you do to much because it's not a place you can get out of for ages.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> 1. We are currently talking about crack. The fact you need to go off into a tangent and talk about drugs that have the EXACT opposite effect of crack shows your lack of knowledge about them. Oh, and for the record, proponents of heroin are prevalent in numerous types of painkillers as it is a type of opioid. Much like crack is used to stimulate the excitement of parties.
> 
> 
> 2. Numerous drugs, both legal and illicit, have ruined lives. Big deal. Do you have a real argument or this emotional nonsense?
> ...


*DING DING DING DING DING*
Here's your winner: HOT DIGGITY 11!


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Boo Radley said:


> M - Kat I find is my favourite drugs though most people I know react badly to it, different drugs for different people really.


Crystal Mephedrone (what you guys are referring to as M-KAT) FUCKS you up so hardcore. Man I remember snorting that shit and in like two minutes I was trippin balls looking at my phone like 

"WTF were these letters and numbers always jumbled around like this? I'd better turn it off..."

"Why is the room backwards?" 

"How did my window get there? Has this always been like this?"

"Are you guys sure? ARE YOU GUYS SURE??!"

man I was fucked up. I would recommend crystal mephedrone to anyone at least once.

I would never do that stuff again though, I seen some friends fiend over it bad.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Lady Croft said:


> *Why would you want to sober up when you're drinking? That makes no sense to me.
> 
> And are you sure you're doing coke and not meth? Coke doesn't keep you up for days unless you keep on doing it. I've had no trouble at all sleeping the next day after doing coke. I don't see why you'd have trouble sleeping the next day... that makes no sense either.
> 
> ...


The feeling you get once the coke kicks in, is way better than being buzzed or drunk. And a lot of people don't like being sober when they do coke. My guess is they're not big fans of the drip.

I don't mean for days, I meant the same day. Like I'll party from like 10pm to 7am, go home and try to sleep. It doesn't work. My body's still active and awake from the coke.

True. And I should've clarified more. I've done coke on maybe 3 separate occasions. The last time was on New Year's, before that maybe in October and May of last year. I have no intentions of doing it again; it was never something I wanted to do regularly. I have weed for that haha.




RKO920 said:


> @M6A (Won't let me quote)
> 
> I got some rich friends who are VERY GENEROUS with drugs haha. Only time I spend money on drugs is when I'm hanging out with a girl and want to smoke, or when I'm with my less wealthy friends and we all throw fives lol.
> I tried smoking on coke once. It usually enhances the feeling, but instead the affects wore off quick. I just became hungry lol.
> ...


Oh nice. A good friend of mine that I've apparently known my entire life happens to also be my weed supplier haha. And personally I'm a peanut butter and jelly guy, specifically a grape jelly guy. I totally go back to my childhood roots when I get the munchies.

I don't think I'd ever smoke coke. It just sounds awkward haha.



Boo Radley said:


> Speed I finds just makes everything really interesting to you and keeps you awake for ages. I've been awake for 4 days and nights on the stuff before without feeling tired but that was on quite a bender of the stuff, was doing loads of base bombs. The problem with doing that much is you might feel alert but your brain knows better and starts shutting down, you cant speak properly and start hallucinating. Also you'll find your cock shrivels up somewhat when you're on it and you cant get a hard on which is made worse because you feel incredibly horny.
> M - Kat I find is my favourite drugs though most people I know react badly to it, different drugs for different people really. I can do a couple of small lines of it and that will keep me buzzing for a good 3 or 4 hours. It hits you withing 5 or 10 minutes and keeps you on the same level throughout those 3 or 4 hours. It's like a very relaxed, incredible feeling of well being but also keeps you alert and without the sexual problems of speed. The down points of it are it's very harsh going up your nose but that goes away within a couple of minutes and then your nose just feels nicely warm without the numbness of coke. Also, because it keeps you on the same level for hours, it's horrible if you do to much because it's not a place you can get out of for ages.


Wow. I think if I had to choose out of the two, I'd go with the M-Kat. Speed does sound interesting though, but I definitely would not be looking forward to my dick shriveling up haha.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

MDMA, now that's some funny shit. 

Coke, meh, not my favourite.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Smoking cocaine is called "Woobanger" and Speaking of MDMA, the amount of people I know who are obsessed with Molly is crazy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



M'6'A said:


> The feeling you get once the coke kicks in, is way better than being buzzed or drunk. And a lot of people don't like being sober when they do coke. My guess is they're not big fans of the drip.
> 
> I don't mean for days, I meant the same day. Like I'll party from like 10pm to 7am, go home and try to sleep. It doesn't work. My body's still active and awake from the coke.
> 
> True. And I should've clarified more. I've done coke on maybe 3 separate occasions. The last time was on New Year's, before that maybe in October and May of last year. I have no intentions of doing it again; it was never something I wanted to do regularly. I have weed for that haha.



*For the record, I wasn't trying to say that I didn't believe you were telling the truth. I hope it didn't come out that way.  If, however, you felt like that's what I meant then my apologies. I don't doubt what you're saying in the slightest. 

I don't understand people who get drunk and then do coke. I think that's a waste of alcohol. lol If I'm drunk I don't want anything killing that buzz.  

As for the coke. Once it wears off you should be able to sleep. The thing I hate most about coke is the time period the bump lasts. It's 15 minutes to 30 minutes depending on quality and quantity of course. But once that wears off you either bump another rail or you lose that high/alert feel. At least it's that way for me. I can go to sleep easily after I stop doing coke. Perhaps I'm lucky.  

Crank/meth is a whole other ballgame though when it comes to not being able to sleep. I totally understand someone who can't sleep for a long time after doing that.

BTW I don't touch meth....I hate that shit. 
*


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Getting high*

I hope you all overdose.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

i hope too that you choke on your bread.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Lady Croft said:


> *
> As for the coke. Once it wears off you should be able to sleep. The thing I hate most about coke is the time period the bump lasts. It's 15 minutes to 30 minutes depending on quality and quantity of course. But once that wears off you either bump another rail or you lose that high/alert feel. At least it's that way for me.
> *


Exactly why I have little time for coke and why people get addicted to it. For the price of it, I expect more than a 15 - 30 minute buzz. I've seen people spend a fortune on it because they get up, it wears off, the're disappointed so do another line and carry on. When I do a drug, I want it to last me.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> i hope too that you choke on your bread.


Bread? What's this mean? 

I mean, really, let's all do drugs because we think it's cool and makes use feel good. That's fine. I don't care as long as you keep it away from me. I've seen far too much shit happen to drug addicts because they can't control themselves and their emotions and it trickles down a long line of people they hurt.

So, yeah, a drug addict dying doesn't hurt me any.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Nitemare said:


> Bread? What's this mean?
> 
> I mean, really, let's all do drugs because we think it's cool and makes use feel good. That's fine. I don't care as long as you keep it away from me. I've seen far too much shit happen to drug addicts because they can't control themselves and their emotions and it trickles down a long line of people they hurt.
> 
> So, yeah, a drug addict dying doesn't hurt me any.



For some one on a forum about wrestling which is statistically far more dangerous than drugs, you do make me laugh.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Never done it. Never smoked anything. In my entire life ive only ever held 1 lit cigarette and that was when i was about 14 and my mum lit one for herself and my dad who was across the room and i passed it over.

Dunno what it is but ive just never had any interest in setting something on fire and putting it in my mouth. Don't see the appeal or the attraction of it.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Getting high*



Boo Radley said:


> For some one on a forum about wrestling which is statistically far more dangerous than drugs, you do make me laugh.


I don't mind drugs on a TV show, or even a reality show. It's not in my life. I don't mind you guys doing drugs far away from me, in your homes, or in other states. I just don't. It doesn't affect me.

But I wouldn't be sad if one of you overdosed, as I've had no good experiences with any drug addicts.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Nitemare said:


> I don't mind drugs on a TV show, or even a reality show. It's not in my life. I don't mind you guys doing drugs far away from me, in your homes, or in other states. I just don't. It doesn't affect me.
> 
> But I wouldn't be sad if one of you overdosed, as I've had no good experiences with any drug addicts.


For starters, I wouldn't mind one bit if you wern't sad if I died of a drug overdose, I'm a man, responsible for my own actions and know the risks.
Sadly though, you seem to be lacking in knowledge about drugs as much as you are about homosexuals. Most people who take drugs arn't drug addicts, no less than people who go out for a sociable pint at the end of the week are alcoholics or people who eat a big mac are fat gluttons.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I need to try this 'weed' stuff everyone keeps talking about.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Lady Croft said:


> *For the record, I wasn't trying to say that I didn't believe you were telling the truth. I hope it didn't come out that way.  If, however, you felt like that's what I meant then my apologies. I don't doubt what you're saying in the slightest.
> 
> I don't understand people who get drunk and then do coke. I think that's a waste of alcohol. lol If I'm drunk I don't want anything killing that buzz.
> 
> ...


Oh no worries. It didn't come off like that all. 

I see what you mean, but most people don't like coke all alone. It can be a bit weird when you're sober. 

Yeah I'd say so. It takes me at least a good hour or two to actually fall asleep.

And screw meth. I have a buddy who always jokes around about it and I just sit there in disbelief. I can't imagine even considering trying it.



Super Delfin said:


> I need to try this 'weed' stuff everyone keeps talking about.


Hahah try it. It's great stuff.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

double post


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Getting high*



Boo Radley said:


> For starters, I wouldn't mind one bit if you wern't sad if I died of a drug overdose, I'm a man, responsible for my own actions and know the risks.
> Sadly though, you seem to be lacking in knowledge about drugs as much as you are about homosexuals. Most people who take drugs arn't drug addicts, no less than people who go out for a sociable pint at the end of the week are alcoholics or people who eat a big mac are fat gluttons.


I ignored your homosexuality comment because it's a debate neither will win (neither side has scientific proof, thus means it's not proven). However, your drug addiction comment is stupid and I will debate that with you.

You don't know what a drug addict is, do you? Most drug addicts would never admit that they are, but still use drugs as a way to cope with their life. Some tell themselves that it's okay because it makes them feel better; some use it to escape life (much like a lot of people do with the Internet).

Are you a drug addict? I don't know or care. But I guarantee there are some reading this and several have posted.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Nitemare said:


> I ignored your homosexuality comment because it's a debate neither will win (neither side has scientific proof, thus means it's not proven). However, your drug addiction comment is stupid and I will debate that with you.
> 
> You don't know what a drug addict is, do you? Most drug addicts would never admit that they are, but still use drugs as a way to cope with their life. Some tell themselves that it's okay because it makes them feel better; some use it to escape life (much like a lot of people do with the Internet).
> 
> Are you a drug addict? I don't know or care. But I guarantee there are some reading this and several have posted.


I don't get your logic. I know a large sum of people who are addicted to drugs, no doubt. There are people like myself who just do it for fun and don't crave it at all. I can live without drugs easily, I just chose not to. I have gone six months clean without any drugs in my life ( after I started smoking of course). It's all about self control.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Been clean off the purp for almost a month now. It's amazing the energy/clarity/etc I have now. Highly doubt I'm going to go back to smoking.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Why in the blue fuck would you go to coke because you got bored with weed?
> 
> And I've seen those gas masks in head shops before, but they are usually like $70 and I'd rather get that much in weed to be honest. This room is kinda small and you can get a good hot box in here after awhile, kinda the same effect as the mask.


because if you are looking for that high and you are getting bored of weed, you will begin to try other things? 

i have control over weed, i love smoking it but i don't need it everyday.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Nitemare said:


> I ignored your homosexuality comment because it's a debate neither will win (neither side has scientific proof, thus means it's not proven). However, your drug addiction comment is stupid and I will debate that with you.
> 
> You don't know what a drug addict is, do you? Most drug addicts would never admit that they are, but still use drugs as a way to cope with their life. Some tell themselves that it's okay because it makes them feel better; some use it to escape life (much like a lot of people do with the Internet).
> 
> Are you a drug addict? I don't know or care. But I guarantee there are some reading this and several have posted.


Yes, I know what a drug addict is, I've met quite a few, more than you, given your ignorant comments. I'm guessing you've met more homosexuals than me who have chosen to be gay, though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



GD said:


> because if you are looking for that high and you are getting bored of weed, you will begin to try other things?
> 
> i have control over weed, i love smoking it but i don't need it everyday.


Whatever makes you happy. I love weed and don't need anything else but judging by everyone's responses in this thread I use weed differently than everyone else.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Nitemare said:


> Bread? What's this mean?
> 
> I mean, really, let's all do drugs because we think it's cool and makes use feel good. That's fine. I don't care as long as you keep it away from me. I've seen far too much shit happen to drug addicts because they can't control themselves and their emotions and it trickles down a long line of people they hurt.
> 
> So, yeah, a drug addict dying doesn't hurt me any.


You know the one you eat. I see that you are terified of drugs, but you shouldn't be, you should be afraid of Men. Fir the Man is doing those things and not tjhe drugs. I will say that drugs aren't for anyone, or better said for every personality, if you are easy to addicted, if you haa traumas or if your just mentally weak, stay away, but else i don't see it. A man has to make his own Choices and live with them, and everybody has to take his risk and draw his own line. I would never do Meth just cause what it can do to you, that totally scared me away from that drug, plus to what kind of People you gotta go to get it, i don't think it's worth it. Other than that i am pretty open although i only tried Weed and LSD, smoke Weed since i'm 16 and i'm okay, had tons of trips and i am still here. If tommorow all of a sudden there would be no Weed around i wouldn't go crazy, if Today was my last Joint, so be it, i mean it would suck, but it's not the end of the World. And i really doubt you know any drug addict you seem like you wouldn't know shit about anything.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't see why people are jumping on Nitemare for what he said, I wasn't bothered by it. He could have went about his opinion in a far more negative way than he did. The responses to him have been the embarrassing part.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

You are mistaken, Nitemare assuming everyone who takes drugs is a drug addict is the embarressing part.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I went back and read everything he has said in this thread and at no point did he say that.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I went back and read everything he has said in this thread and at no point did he say that.





Nitemare said:


> However, your drug addiction comment is stupid and I will debate that with you.
> 
> You don't know what a drug addict is, do you? Most drug addicts would never admit that they are, but still use drugs as a way to cope with their life. Some tell themselves that it's okay because it makes them feel better; some use it to escape life (much like a lot of people do with the Internet).
> 
> Are you a drug addict? I don't know or care. But I guarantee there are some reading this and several have posted.


You're right, he didn't directly say that but he strongly insinuated it and made it personal by asking if I was a drug addict when I'd clearly said that I wasn't in my first post in this thread. I dont think he really is as anti drugs as he makes out, more that he stuck his foot in his mouth and decided to dig himself in deeper rather than swallow his pride.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Well it bothers me when someone without a clue just spills his ignorant shit.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Nitemare is right about drug addicts, though. Are there a few who have posted in this thread? No idea. All I know is I'm not one and until he directly says something to me about it then I have no issues with what he said.

I think you've just taken what he's said a little too personally. He didn't say you were an addict, he just asked and then stated he didn't know.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Never smoked, been contact high a few times though. My best friend smokes all the time and it really doesn't bother me. I'll probably end up doing it eventually but I don't plan on making a habit out of it.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> .
> 
> I think you've just taken what he's said a little too personally. He didn't say you were an addict, he just asked and then stated he didn't know.



Obviously he dosen't read then seeing I quite clearly stated my consumption of drugs when I first posted in here. Why shouldn't I take what he said personally even though I'm not and as I've said, I think he just jumps in threads head first without reading and sticks his foot in his mouth? I've been here less than a week and already seen two glaring examples of him doing that enough to notice the guy already.
Anyway, no offense to Nightmare intended, the way he posts, he seems like a reasonable guy, he just posts before he thinks.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Nitemare is one of the best posters on here, in my opinion. You shouldn't take anything he says personally because this is the internet and it doesn't matter. 

I've yet to see Nitemare stick his foot in his mouth around here and I've been here for 7 years.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Yes every drug user is addicted.Even if you only use occasionally or 6 times a year. You're addicted. But people can have their addiction under control.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That was such a stupid fucking statement.

If you use 6 times a year, how in the blue fuck are you addicted? If you are addicted to something then you either physically or mentally need it and if you do something only 6 times a year that's not an addiction.

Unless you're being sarcastic but I didn't sense any sarcasm there.


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I sensed some sarcasm, at least I hope I did. If not I am addicted to.....well I couldn't fit it all down here without boring you to death for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If he wasn't being sarcastic then he owns the trophy for having the stupidest post on here so far in 2011 as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

It wasn't sarcasme , what i actually ment was people are using the word addiction too much and too easy.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't see how you meant to say that the word addict gets thrown around too easily by saying all people who do drugs are addicts, but alright.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I don't see how you meant to say that the word addict gets thrown around too easily by saying all people who do drugs are addicts, but alright.


....


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, that made no sense. I'm tired, I just owned myself. Product of being up for 2 days straight.

But still, what you originally said and what you apparently meant to say are two completely different things. Even thought what I just said made no fucking sense, you originally stated that everyone who does drugs is an addict. Then you said that you meant that the word addict gets thrown around too much, when you could have just said that to begin with. Your original statement to me came off as your opinion and in no way insinuated that you meant to say that the word gets thrown around too easy, you just said that everyone who does drugs are addicts.

And if what I just said right there doesn't make sense either, fuck it I quit. Far too tired right now.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

i've never smoked anything, doesn't mean I neve will, i just don't hang out with people who do that stuff.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I have never smoked weed or even as much as a cigarette in my near 19 years of living.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Drug Free since 1993.


----------



## Nitemare (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh boy! People getting defensive about my drug addict comments! Oh boy!

I don't give a damn if you're a drug addict or not. I asked if you were, but make no mistake: whether you are or not does not affect me. I _really_ don't care, but was merely making conversation.

My father died an alcoholic. He would binge drink all throughout my life. He did pot, later turned to some crack, and eventually got off of it for a few years before turning back down the path of alcoholism. My dad had alcohol the day he died; an addiction beyond belief considering alcohol is the only thing that ruined his life.

My sister has been a drug addict since the age of 17 or so. A complete disgrace to me. I hate everything about her. Cocaine, pills; nothing harder than that but like that's not hard enough. She has a son, almost 6 (next month). She hasn't changed her life for him any. Still a pill popping, alcohol-loving loser.

How many successful drug addicts outside of music and television do you know? They almost don't exist. It consumes and ruins their lives.

If you don't fit in this category then great. But as I said, I don't care, but don't try to defend drugs because they ruin more lives than anything else. (I'd consider alcohol to be one of the worst drugs; easily accessible and very addicting.)

Also, I've tried marijuana and it affected me differently. I didn't like it; my thoughts wondered and I didn't like that. Same with pills: not a fan, especially when it had made me make questionable decisions. The pills were prescribed for pain; I ended up not continuing to take them. Oh, and they were stolen from me by someone. Guess who?


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I have never smoked weed and I don't plan on trying it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I only smoked 2 bowls today and somehow I was high for about 6 hours. Never gotten that high off of so little, ever. Was an interesting experience, my fiance's friend came over and I got to listen to how her schizophrenic boyfriend freaked out at her and threw a picnic table at her. No words can describe how hard it was not to laugh at that when I was that high.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao walls that story's jokes, I've been in similar situations many many times before.

Maybe what you picked up was real kush and better than the weed you've picked up before, would explain why you got so high after so little or maybe because you bunned after awhile.


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Never done it, dont see the point in it honestly.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> :lmao walls that story's jokes, I've been in similar situations many many times before.
> 
> Maybe what you picked up was real kush and better than the weed you've picked up before, would explain why you got so high after so little or maybe because you bunned after awhile.


Wasn't even my weed, her friend brought it over. And her bf is legit schizophrenic as well, I wasn't saying it to be funny or anything. She lives with him and he doesn't take his medication and he drinks like a fish, so the other stories were lulz as well.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I was actually laughing at the fact that you didn't seem to be too bothered by it, like meh whatever.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

She chooses to stay with him, it's her problem and not mine. This isn't the first time he's gone nutty. He's whooped her ass before, from what she's told me. Nothing I can do about it, anything happens to him and she has nowhere else to go and she sure as shit isn't living with me. I've offered to help her out but she has to leave him and that wouldn't be it anyway. He was in a hospital for a few years due to it because he was so violent. And I'm not risking my safety as well as my fiance's for some chick who is with a violent paranoid-schizophrenic. No thank you.

She's in a really shitty situation. She has nowhere else to go, he won't let her have friends and she doesn't have a job due to him so with no money and nowhere to go (her family is in Nova Scotia), she's fucked. I told her to go back to NS but she says she doesn't want to so I told her to have fun with her bf then.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, If you've done your part and tried to help even somewhat it's respectable.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Honestly though she is a little tweaked too, as time has gone I have come to believe that they deserve each other.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao does your fiancee feel the same way? probably not as you said her and the chick are friends.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Ketamine. Good fucking lord.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> Drug addicts are losers.


Agreed.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



RKO920 said:


> Ketamine. Good fucking lord.


Where did you manage to get that drug from? Here in Alberta it's very rare.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Where did you manage to get that drug from? Here in Alberta it's very rare.


My friends have a never ending supply of it lol. Shit is NUTS. I have no desire to do it again though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If you want to see god do Ketamine or Ayahuasca in the jungles of Peru. People go down there and see shamans in villages all the time and trip their balls off.



Rated R™;9763364 said:


> :lmao does your fiancee feel the same way? probably not as you said her and the chick are friends.


Not at first but she does now. My fiance is far nicer than I am, though. To me you either leave or you don't. She realistically has a place to go (Nova Scotia) and while it may not be her first choice, she has an option. She is choosing not to take that option, so shut the fuck up in my opinion.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Walls are you by any chance the former 2Slick poster?


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Ket is shit.


----------



## Ufried Erwha (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't endorse it, but it should be legal. Government would make a killing.


----------



## muscleberzerker (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

no, whats a kush?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



muscleberzerker said:


> no, whats a kush?


It's the opposite of Bush.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Walls are you by any chance the former 2Slick poster?


To the best of my knowledge, no 

2Slick still posts from time to time, I saw a few new posts from him recently.


----------



## Van Deno (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> Don't think I said that but whatevs, they are idiots anyway.


Sory CM Punk, we'll think better next time. (Foreskinner)


----------



## Ufried Erwha (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Use ephedrine

You fried er wha?


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

This thread has been dragged out so long. I don't know that I've ever seen such ridiculous things said about drugs than I have from the marks on here. If I hear one more person compare pot to real, addictive drugs that have killed friends and family members, I might throw up. 

I get it, most wrestling fans are geeks- whatever. Do you have to bring such ill-funded arguments and go off on these "crack, meth and heroin" tangents? It's rather offensive to people who smoke marijuana for medicinal purposes or just because it comes with the right to live (as it is to do any drug)- and then to be so ignorant and act like you know about things you clearly don't is just embarrassing to anybody who's really dealt with these struggles in real life. 

**Hint: The things your teacher, mommy and daddy told you about weed aren't true either, morons.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



VikesRule_HBK said:


> This thread has been dragged out so long. I don't know that I've ever seen such ridiculous things said about drugs than I have from the marks on here. If I hear one more person compare pot to real, addictive drugs that have killed friends and family members, I might throw up.
> 
> I get it, most wrestling fans are geeks- whatever. Do you have to bring such ill-funded arguments and go off on these "crack, meth and heroin" tangents? It's rather offensive to people who smoke marijuana for medicinal purposes or just because it comes with the right to live (as it is to do any drug)- and then to be so ignorant and act like you know about things you clearly don't is just embarrassing to anybody who's really dealt with these struggles in real life.
> 
> **Hint: The things your teacher, mommy and daddy told you about weed aren't true either, morons.


It was a little shocking to me as this thread has gone on how little people know about it and how all the misconceptions are all still out there in full form. I expected that due to this being the internet and obviously reaching a vast amount of people, that the responses would be a little bit more intelligent. I was wrong.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

The internet has never and will never know shit about Marijuana, I base this off knowing that the majority will just hate on druggies.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Smoke it all the time, nothing better than getting dizzy and playing SVR.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

*Did Lil' Whyte misspell that or did the guy who uploaded it to Youtube? *


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



HGF said:


> I have never smoked weed or even as much as a cigarette in my near 19 years of living.


Me too, that's awesome bro. Stay clean.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh yeah, gotta stay clean. Only way.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> That was such a stupid fucking statement.
> 
> If you use 6 times a year, how in the blue fuck are you addicted? If you are addicted to something then you either physically or mentally need it and if you do something only 6 times a year that's not an addiction.
> 
> *Unless you're being sarcastic but I didn't sense any sarcasm there.*


Even if he was you couldn't tell because your beloved drugs make you stupid.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



My sacred plant makes me smarter, thank you very much. No need to be a negative nelly.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Lady Croft said:


> *Did Lil' Whyte misspell that or did the guy who uploaded it to Youtube? *


I don't even know lol.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> My sacred plant makes me smarter, thank you very much. No need to be a negative nelly.


You think you're smarter because you're really just stupid enough to think so.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm the furthest thing from stupid but alright.

I love how really straight edge people are so uptight about shit like this, like they are better than you because they don't smoke weed and you do. Scientists smoke weed, end of argument.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I'm the furthest thing from stupid but alright.
> 
> I love how really straight edge people are so uptight about shit like this, like they are better than you because they don't smoke weed and you do. Scientists smoke weed, end of argument.


And scientists make up fairy tales about aliens and dinosaurs.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

It's entirely possible there are aliens out there, no possible way we are the only things in the universe. And have they made up about dinosaurs?

If you're religious then this holier than thou attitude makes sense.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> It's entirely possible there are aliens out there, no possible way we are the only things in the universe. And have they made up about dinosaurs?
> 
> If you're religious then this holier than thou attitude makes sense.


I'm not saying i'm holier than you or anything like that (that's a sin). I'm simply an anti-drug freak who hates to see people's lives ruined by it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

My life is better because of weed, ten fold. And it is terrible when people's lives get destroyed by drugs, I agree. I used to be like you in that regard: Straight Edge for life, if you drank or smoked anything then you were a loser, all that great stuff. Then I tried weed for the first time and my life has never been the same again and in a very positive way. Those people who's lives got destroyed by drugs were losers anyway and if it wasn't pot or cocaine or whatever they are using then it would be something else.

lulz, just noticed you neg repped me and wrote "druggie" as the comment. 

You still didn't answer my question about you being religious, although I'm going to assume so if you think it's a sin to think highly of yourself.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Slammed said:


> I'm not saying i'm holier than you or anything like that (that's a sin). *I'm simply an anti-drug freak who hates to see people's lives ruined by it.*



And......Whoever told you weed ruins lives? :no:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If weed ruins your life then you're an idiot.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

So i started smoking before school this year, and have my highest gpa i've ever had. 3.8, and 90 + on all finals. Gradaution sunday motherfuckers! blaze up


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Did you go to school high or did you just start smoking before it started this year?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Stoners are fun to make fun of and stoner movies are always funny. Too bad you cant really depend on them for anything.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Stoners are fun to make fun of and stoner movies are always funny. Too bad you cant really depend on them for anything.


:lmao you do know stoners are not always baked, more hours than not of a day they are sober, why can't you depend on them?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You can depend on me more when I'm high, I can assure you. When I'm not high and someone asks me to do something I often ignore them.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Did you go to school high or did you just start smoking before it started this year?


school high. started 2 years ago.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Just a question, did anyone ever get so high on weed that he ate so much he threw up in his sleep and choked on it? Is there like a documented case?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Just a question, did anyone ever get so high on weed that he ate so much he threw up in his sleep and choked on it? Is there like a documented case?


I highly doubt it. More people choke on their own vomit on their backs while drunk. People die from that all the time. I've eaten so much when I was high that when I woke up the next day I threw up but that was just due to me eating a ton of different shit and it just didn't mix. I've never thrown up from greening out either, although my fiance has. Was some funny shit.

But I really wouldn't worry about that.



Cryme Tyme said:


> school high. started 2 years ago.


You're lucky. Back in high school I was still Straight Edge and never touched the stuff, although every single one of my friends did it and looking back I could have gotten a TON of weed for free. I work far better high than I do sober so no doubt my grades would have been better if I was high.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm not worried i just wondered. I ask myself pretty often what would happen if somebody would die from Weed. I know it's impossible, but what would Stoners think of the guy, would he be a Legend for stoning like nobody ever before or hated because he would give the anti weed People a case, cause this guy died. And yes i know you would like to have to smoke it with a Gas Mask with extreme circumstances and you still would probably not die..just a funny question.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

The only way you die from weed is if a big crate of weed fell out of a plane and hit you on top of the head. 

And I'm sure there would be a ton of people who would think the guy who died from weed would be awesome but I sure wouldn't. I would instantly think he is fucking up the cause and be ticked off. If you die from weed, you're a weak ass bitch and you need to handle your shit.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't smoke period, but a lot of my friends in high school did, and a couple of buddies at my work, just didn't see what was so cool about it. Also when I am walking sometimes, complete strangers ask me if I have some weed, I don't look like a drug dealer.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't smoke period, but a lot of my friends in high school did, and a couple of buddies at my work, just *didn't see what was so cool about it*.


There's no cool factor. It's just awesome.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't smoke period, but a lot of my friends in high school did, and a couple of buddies at my work, just didn't see what was so cool about it. Also when I am walking sometimes, complete strangers ask me if I have some weed,* I don't look like a drug dealer.*


Apparently you do.

You say you don't smoke but have you ever smoked before? You said you didn't see what was so cool about it so I'm just wondering if you did it and didn't like it or haven't done it and just don't see the appeal.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

LOL, in my case, its like not trying a certain food because of how it looks or thinking it might taste awful, so I will say its the whole appeal thing, just something I won't ever try. 

Edit: No I haven't smoked before.


----------



## Slammed (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL, in my case, its like not trying a certain food because of how it looks or thinking it might taste awful, so I will say its the whole appeal thing, just something I won't ever try.
> 
> Edit: No I haven't smoked before.


Don't let these guys talk you into trying it. Stick to your morals, it's cool that you haven't tried it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Slammed said:


> Don't let these guys talk you into trying it. Stick to your morals, it's cool that you haven't tried it.


Alright there Captain America.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Slammed said:


> Don't let these guys talk you into trying it. Stick to your morals, it's cool that you haven't tried it.


Sweet, I've always wanted to be bad influence.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Slammed, its the internet, nobody can talk anybody into doing anything on here.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Slammed said:


> Don't let these guys talk you into trying it. Stick to your morals, it's cool that you haven't tried it.





swagger_ROCKS said:


> Slammed, its the internet, nobody can talk anybody into doing anything on here.


Slammed.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

What's the wackiest way you guys have blazed?

For me, last week me and a couple of buddies wanted to get high. We all suck at rolling so we usually do the apple method, but none of us had an apple. Then we tried making a water bottle bong and it was the biggest fail ever. So one of us had a ball point pen, we emptied it out so it was just like the plastic shell. Cut some of the tin from a juice can and made it into a funnel so we could stick the bud there. Worked like a charm. It was like a pipe, but we were inhaling aluminum too which is pretty bad, but meh.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

How do you fuck up a water bong? You make two holes and fill it with water.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> How do you fuck up a water bong? You make two holes and fill it with water.


We didn't have tape so we had to use rollies to hold the pipe in. No tin foil either


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Slammed said:


> Don't let these guys talk you into trying it. Stick to your morals, it's cool that you haven't tried it.


How DARE you peer pressure innocent people into not smoking pot! I bet you constantly brag about not smoking pot and tell everyone "No one's smoking pot! Come on man, don't you want to be cool? Only losers smoke pot!"


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Slammed said:


> Don't let these guys talk you into trying it. Stick to your morals, it's cool that you haven't tried it.


TELL EM!!! DEATH TO WEED!!!!!


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I highly doubt it. More people choke on their own vomit on their backs while drunk. People die from that all the time. I've eaten so much when I was high that when I woke up the next day I threw up but that was just due to me eating a ton of different shit and it just didn't mix. I've never thrown up from greening out either, although my fiance has. Was some funny shit.
> 
> But I really wouldn't worry about that.
> 
> ...


Dude had a 2.1 gpa before, an a 18 act. now got a 22. loveeee it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cryme Tyme said:


> Dude had a 2.1 gpa before, an a 18 act. now got a 22. loveeee it.


What is the point of this?


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;9783753 said:


> What is the point of this?


how about you calm the fuck down hardass. Go smoke. And enjoy your shitty country. I'll toke for the USA, (;.

And way to edit post pussy. Was talking to walls not you. So have fun dumbfuck, stay out of my business, and go back to your room, while i go be somebody.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Ok so I had not smoked any dro for like 45 days while I was looking for a new job. I had smoked pretty much everyday since 2008, but I figured I'd get clean the old fashioned way for the inevitable drug test that was coming up. I got a new job, and go figure, they didn't even test me smh.

Anyway, after my first day I grabbed the bong, filled her up with some home grown sour diesel, and let her rip. And oh my god, it was like having sex again for the first time, _while high._ 

I was so high I could see my house. If you're a big weed smoker, I might suggest trying this at least once.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Cryme Tyme said:


> how about you calm the fuck down hardass. Go smoke. *And enjoy your shitty country. *I'll toke for the USA, (;.
> 
> And way to edit post pussy. Was talking to walls not you. So have fun dumbfuck, stay out of my business, and go back to your room, while i go be somebody.


I'm from Canada too, you know. So you telling him to calm the fuck down and mind his business and enjoy his shitty country because you were talking to me and not him is a little redundant considering he and I live in the same amazing country. Besides, all he did was ask a question and he wasn't even a dick about it. You are the one who got cunty, not him.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I use to smoke weed quite alot when I was younger, from about 14 to 20 I smoked it everyday. In my experince it is abit of a gateway drug, it just gets less fun the more reguarly you do it. For me it just led into doing ecstasty every weekend then when I packed that in I used to do a fair bit of coke but it started to disagree with me abit and I don't tend to muck around with any of that stuff anymore


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



coopieroLCFC said:


> I use to smoke weed quite alot when I was younger, from about 14 to 20 I smoked it everyday. In my experince it is abit of a gateway drug, *it just gets less fun the more reguarly you do it*. For me it just led into doing ecstasty every weekend then when I packed that in I used to do a fair bit of coke but it started to disagree with me abit and I don't tend to muck around with any of that stuff anymore


Some people say this and while for those people I fully believe it's true, I don't understand it. I smoke almost everyday and not once has it ever gotten boring to me or in any way less fun. I just find it fascinating that to one person it can never get dull but to someone else it gets boring and they need more. To each their own. The whole gateway thing though to me is weak will more so than the weeds fault. And I'm sure some people will just say that's just me defending weed because I smoke it and I'm in denial but that's not it at all. If someone gets bored of weed like this guy said happened to him and he moved onto other things, that's on him. When he got bored of weed he could have just stopped using it and let it be but he choose to use other things.

I don't agree with the gateway drug thing at all, it's weak minded people that are the problem.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cryme Tyme said:


> how about you calm the fuck down hardass. Go smoke. And enjoy your shitty country. I'll toke for the USA, (;.
> 
> And way to edit post pussy. Was talking to walls not you. So have fun dumbfuck, stay out of my business, and go back to your room, while i go be somebody.


:lmao Your a fucking joke.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Some people say this and while for those people I fully believe it's true, I don't understand it. I smoke almost everyday and not once has it ever gotten boring to me or in any way less fun. I just find it fascinating that to one person it can never get dull but to someone else it gets boring and they need more. To each their own. The whole gateway thing though to me is weak will more so than the weeds fault. And I'm sure some people will just say that's just me defending weed because I smoke it and I'm in denial but that's not it at all. If someone gets bored of weed like this guy said happened to him and he moved onto other things, that's on him. When he got bored of weed he could have just stopped using it and let it be but he choose to use other things.
> 
> I don't agree with the gateway drug thing at all, it's weak minded people that are the problem.


Im not trying to slate weed in any way I still have alot of close friends who smoke it on the reg it's just not my thing anymore, when I was smoking it it was jus making me feel monging and not really high anymore. I still have the odd burn every now and then but I would never buy it again, its ridicuiusly expensive for what it is an ounce used to cost 120 quid and now for good stuff it costs the same for a half. People work in different ways I don't think you can call someone weak for experimenting with other drugs, weed itself is a drug just like coke pills or whatever so I don't think you can judge someone for what posion they chose as long as they know their limitations and don't let it effect themselves or anyone around them


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

The only reason weed smokers try to pressure other people into smoking weed is so they don't look so bad.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> The only reason weed smokers try to pressure other people into smoking weed is so they don't look so bad.


When you smoke, you don't give a shit if other people smoke it or not.

You need weed more than anyone on here. And save your "I don't want to be a loser like all of you" routine in response to that.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> When you smoke, you don't give a shit if other people smoke it or not.


But when you're not smoking it, you feel like a lowlife.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> But when you're not smoking it, you feel like a lowlife.


That's not true. I smoked weed daily since January 2008, and I quit for a while recently to get clean while I was looking for a new job. I did not feel differently whatsoever. After getting high regularly for 3 years, I can honestly say I didn't even crave a toke. Quitting cigarettes was much, much tougher, but hey, those are legal. 

Now, if you're smoking weed because you're depressed or some shit, that's different. Of course you'll feel down if you're no longer getting high. But you can say that about anything. If playing with Kittens helps with your depression, and you take the kittens away, you'll feel down and depressed again. But you won't say something like "Fact: when you're not playing with kittens, you feel like a lowlife".


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



HullKogan said:


> That's not true. I smoked weed daily since January 2008, and I quit for a while recently to get clean while I was looking for a new job. I did not feel differently whatsoever. After getting high regularly for 3 years, I can honestly say I didn't even crave a toke. Quitting cigarettes was much, much tougher, but hey, those are legal.


Good for you.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> But when you're not smoking it, you feel like a lowlife.


No, you really don't. I'm positive you've never smoked weed so you know absolutely nothing about it because everything you have stated in this thread is completely off the mark. And that's fine, you don't need any other reason to not smoke other than you don't want to. But you have a very condescending attitude about it. You aren't better than me or anyone else because you don't smoke it. Just like I am no better than you for smoking it.

One thing is for sure though and that's I've found the people who smoke it are far less uptight about their lives and just nicer people in general than the people who don't. People who don't do it always have this attitude like I am better than you, whereas people who do smoke it aren't like that at all. It doesn't matter to me if someone smokes it or not I just hate it when they have this Captain America attitude about it like they are above you because they don't. People who don't smoke it are far more rigid people.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Blah blah blah I smoke weed, it makes me tough and also a better person and I'm accompanying this post with a lot of false facts.


Cool Story Bro


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I went mental yday smoking weed, like started tripping sort of and I am aware that that shouldn't happen really but yeah.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



DR JUPES said:


> I went mental yday smoking weed, like started tripping sort of and *I am aware that that shouldn't happen really but yeah.*


It shouldn't happen? Actually People trip out smoking bud all the time. 

It's happened to me a few times where I got paranoid, and it happens to even the best of them (ok maybe not the best of them).

It is normal though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> No, you really don't. I'm positive you've never smoked weed so you know absolutely nothing about it because everything you have stated in this thread is completely off the mark. And that's fine, you don't need any other reason to not smoke other than you don't want to. But you have a very condescending attitude about it. You aren't better than me or anyone else because you don't smoke it. Just like I am no better than you for smoking it.
> 
> One thing is for sure though and that's I've found the people who smoke it are far less uptight about their lives and just nicer people in general than the people who don't. People who don't do it always have this attitude like I am better than you, whereas people who do smoke it aren't like that at all. It doesn't matter to me if someone smokes it or not I just hate it when they have this Captain America attitude about it like they are above you because they don't. People who don't smoke it are far more rigid people.


I am not taking a shot at anything in this quote, but do you think you can just kick the habit for good if you wanted to? Or will urges make your body feel like you have to go back and smoke again? My friend told me if he started smoking he could easily kick the habit if he wanted to, it wouldn't be that hard. I simply replied "bullshit".


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I am not taking a shot at anything in this quote, but do you think you can just kick the habit for good if you wanted to? Or will urges make your body feel like you have to go back and smoke again? My friend told me if he started smoking he could easily kick the habit if he wanted to, it wouldn't be that hard. I simply replied "bullshit".


well if it's weed you are talking about then the simple answer is that it is in no way chemically addictive so it's down to how much you like it


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Gotcha (I see).


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



coopieroLCFC said:


> well if it's weed you are talking about then the simple answer is that it is in no way chemically addictive so it's down to how much you like it


Exactly.

People really could quit anytime, it's just that they choose not to because of the easy access to weed daily but they know even if it's not there, life is still going to go on.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I am not taking a shot at anything in this quote, but do you think you can just kick the habit for good if you wanted to? Or will urges make your body feel like you have to go back and smoke again? My friend told me if he started smoking he could easily kick the habit if he wanted to, it wouldn't be that hard. I simply replied "bullshit".


I can and have stopped whenever I've wanted to with zero side effects. My fiance quit her job awhile ago and I went almost 2 months without it due to finances and I was fine. No withdrawals, nothing. Honestly, it's harder to quit drinking Diet Pepsi for me than it is to stop smoking weed. If you have any physical side effects from not smoking weed then you have some wiring crossed in your brain.

Like I've said before I have a very addictive personality. I can't just smoke a few cigs a day, I need the entire pack. I can't just drink a can of Diet Pepsi, I need a 2L. Just how I am. If I could get addicted to weed I would already be addicted to it. My addictive mind is why I very rarely ever drink and why I'll never do any pills or anything like that either. So it's very possible your friend could just drop weed entirely like I can and be fine, it's not necessarily bullshit.
*
Originally Posted by Walls 
Blah blah blah I smoke weed, it makes me tough and also a better person and I'm accompanying this post with a lot of false facts.*

Just noticed this, how cute. I think it's funny that because I said that you don't need to have a condescending attitude towards people who smoke weed when people who do smoke it don't have that same attitude towards people who don't you suddenly say that apparently I think I'm tough and a better person? This just proves that you have absolutely nothing of worth to say anymore. I came at you calmly, not douchey at all and just said you don't have to be so high and mighty about it and since you aren't very intelligent you just keep scraping the bottom of the barrel with shit and always go back to insulting me because you literally have no ammo left.

It just makes you look like a douche.


----------



## Vedil (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoked some the other day for some tooth pain I was having, It worked.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Vedil said:


> I smoked some the other day for some tooth pain I was having, It worked.


Was it your first time?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm sure this thread is full of many misinformed arguments from both sides so I'll just stray the actual issue and add this...

If you get like 3-4+ grams of stems from heady bud (more is better), break them up nice (I guess you could grind to powder but not necessary imo), put them in a pill bottle or something with enough 91%+ iso alcohol to cover and a bit more, shake it real nice for 5 minutes or so, filter out solids with something (I used a french press screen) and pour the liquid into a tray or dish of some sort, evaporate, scrape up and smoke...

Considering you're working with something you're usually going to throw away, the resulting iso hash is pretty much...










Yield sucks though, but I was surprised at the fairly decent quality of the end product. Certainly not bubble hash or anything but it's like 'why not just save the stems from your smoke to do it'? If you smoke terrible garbage weed I wouldn't bother though.


----------



## Vedil (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Was it your first time?


lol no, but I don't smoke it alot. Before that Its been like 5 months since I smoked some weed.


----------



## altasur (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

dude i use it like you, only for medical


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Vedil said:


> lol no, but I don't smoke it alot. Before that Its been like 5 months since I smoked some weed.


So all the sudden you realized hey I should smoke weed my pain will go away? or was it just a thing you did so time would fly by faster?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed helps greatly against pain. If you work hard with your Body 10 Hours and you come home to a Sandwich and a Joint, just relaxes the muscle like nobody's Business.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, that's what Jeff Hardy/RVD are known for as wrestlers.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Weed helps greatly against pain. If you work hard with your Body 10 Hours and you come home to a Sandwich and a Joint, just relaxes the muscle like nobody's Business.


Try out Soma for a muscle relaxer. It is by far the best if you actually have muscle spasms. 

But if you want the high too, use both. Soma isn't a controlled substance in the states, nor is it an actual narcotic. It will also increase the potency of marijuana.

Xanax and Soma mixed together is the best high I have ever had.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> It shouldn't happen? Actually People trip out smoking bud all the time.
> 
> It's happened to me a few times where I got paranoid, and it happens to even the best of them (ok maybe not the best of them).
> 
> It is normal though.


Naa I usually just get high but keep all my senses. Perhaps my thinking slows down and I start to think a lot less and become more focused about certain stuff. Then sometimes I start to think really deep and can't fathom anything around me. But what always happens is my mind and speech become out of synch and I talk not too intelligibly. 

This is the usual occurrence but that day I just tripped like mad. The room was spinning, I had this little window open and my whole sense of gravity at that moment told me I could plausibly be tipped through that window so I kept grabbing things to hold on which is strange. I don't usually get high on my own but usually I'm okay but this time I was really paranoid as well and my eyes I kept believing were falling down my face and I could see bruising and stretch marks from them drooping. Suddenly I begin to feel sick and my head starts throbbing and my forehead starts burning along with my eyelids and I just couldn't handle it. Usually I'm very calm about these kind of things and I'm always prepared for the paranoia but this was the first time I ever got it. Now I'm not just tripping but I'm having an anxiety attack and there is nothing worse than being paranoid, telling yourself to snap out of it and being unable too because you're fucked then. Because you're looking at things logically and you still can't snap out of it, physiology trumps psychology I came to the assumption of.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Near™ said:


> Try out Soma for a muscle relaxer. It is by far the best if you actually have muscle spasms.
> 
> But if you want the high too, use both. Soma isn't a controlled substance in the states, nor is it an actual narcotic. It will also increase the potency of marijuana.
> 
> Xanax and Soma mixed together is the best high I have ever had.


Yeah i know it's stronger, but i wouldn't want it, i think. I dont want my body to go numb completely, plus iv'e heard probably too many Horror Storys about it from Wrestlers to kinda stay away from them, plus i wouldn't know where to get them, i live in Swizerland, half of our population smokes weed so it's no problem finding it, don't know bout Soma. But i really can't say much about it, neer tried it never informed myself about it. I mean how is it? And is the urge big to do it again and again?


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Yeah i know it's stronger, but i wouldn't want it, i think. I dont want my body to go numb completely, plus iv'e heard probably too many Horror Storys about it from Wrestlers to kinda stay away from them, plus i wouldn't know where to get them, i live in Swizerland, half of our population smokes weed so it's no problem finding it, don't know bout Soma. But i really can't say much about it, neer tried it never informed myself about it. I mean how is it? And is the urge big to do it again and again?


No, I have found that there is little to no course to addiction. I am prescribed both of the medications I named earlier and I only take Soma when needed or if I want to have a relaxing day with my fiance or a few friends.

Xanax on the other hand, yes, the horror stories are true. But 95% of the time I use it properly so there is no problem.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'll never touch pills unless I have some sort of major surgery where I need them. Even then I would be hesitant.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

What places do you guys usually go to smoke weed?

My neighborhood is the most heat place to smoke a good joint, I usually end up going to this one park 5 minutes from my house, has a nice bench and there's rarely people there.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

In my house. I'm guessing you don't own your own place Rated R?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

That is correct.

I don't really mind it though because I know if I did have a place of my own I would be spending twice as much on weed and probably be broke by now.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I'll never touch pills unless I have some sort of major surgery where I need them. Even then I would be hesitant.


Yeah, I wouldn't suggest taking any major pill on a recreational basis as the addiction is insane.

But with my Cystic Fibrosis I have been on pretty much everything, so the 'high' that comes along with it isn't bad, at all.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

A guy I kinda knew back from High School who was in one of my classes passed away in January, I was pretty shocked to find out about his passing as he was only my age (19), apparently he passed away in his sleep, some friends of mine that knew him told me he was on some pill.

I don't want to speculate anything because let's face it the guy is gone, but I don't know what do you guys think the pill could of been that caused him to pass away in his sleep?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Near™;9793255 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't suggest taking any major pill on a recreational basis as the addiction is insane.
> 
> But with my Cystic Fibrosis I have been on pretty much everything, so the 'high' that comes along with it isn't bad, at all.


My tolerance is through the roof as well due to all the medication I take for my rheumatoid arthritis. Even so, I have a very addictive personality and pills scare the shit out of me.



Rated R™;9793095 said:


> That is correct.
> 
> I don't really mind it though because I know if I did have a place of my own I would be spending twice as much on weed and probably be broke by now.


This puzzles me. If you had a place of your own, with bills and everything you would buy twice as much weed and be broke? I have no idea what your living situation is but it sounds like you have that ass backwards  I'd be spending twice as much money on weed now if I were you instead of when I move out. But again I don't know if you live with roommates or your parents or whatever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> What places do you guys usually go to smoke weed?
> 
> My neighborhood is the most heat place to smoke a good joint, I usually end up going to this one park 5 minutes from my house, has a nice bench and there's rarely people there.


In my old town my friends and I would smoke basically anywhere and everywhere. Now that I moved into a new city and into a rich part of town it seems like we have to hide and shit just to blaze when we're outside which is fucking terrible. We now usually just hotbox our car because its pretty hard to get caught in there, but we still have to drive out to an area without any people.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That's too much work to smoke. I don't like smoking outside. Only did it twice, I feel like I don't get as high outside for some reason. Probably because I'm outside and used to smoking inside 99.8% of the time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Well the only time we were able to do it inside is if the friend's parents were fine with it or just gone for the weekend or something, so outside was our only real option. I also feel like there is a lot more to do outside while high and places to go, but do prefer inside because its nice to just chill and eat a shit load of food.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Hearing your and Rated R's locations for smoking makes me thankful I own my own place. All my friends in high school had to do that shit too to smoke. Thankfully I've always just done it at home. My family is fine with it, considering my only family really is my mother, her fiance and my fiance. My mom's fiance smokes himself so she can't say shit about me smoking and my fiance smokes with me a lot of the time.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> My tolerance is through the roof as well due to all the medication I take for my rheumatoid arthritis. Even so, I have a very addictive personality and pills scare the shit out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> This puzzles me. If you had a place of your own, with bills and everything you would buy twice as much weed and be broke? I have no idea what your living situation is but it sounds like you have that ass backwards  I'd be spending twice as much money on weed now if I were you instead of when I move out. But again I don't know if you live with roommates or your parents or whatever.


The thing is I live with the folks, I'm still 19 so moving out is a few years away, I never smoke at home because my parents are always home so this saves me a lot of weed because I can't just go out all the time you know how parents are, they question you.

If I had my own place I wouldn't need to worry about the folks so I'd pretty much be getting ripped whenever so my weed would finish quicker as I would be smoking more, so I'd be wasting more money.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Rated R you must have some self control when it comes to weed because otherwise I don't recommend you live alone ever.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;9793736 said:


> The thing is I live with the folks, I'm still 19 so moving out is a few years away, I never smoke at home because my parents are always home so this saves me a lot of weed because I can't just go out all the time you know how parents are, they question you.
> 
> If I had my own place I wouldn't need to worry about the folks so I'd pretty much be getting ripped whenever so my weed would finish quicker as I would be smoking more, so I'd be wasting more money.


Ah, gotcha. I was going to say with no bills, why aren't you smoking all the time but it makes sense if you live with your folks. But you won't go broke or you'll only do it once because it'll suck when your hydro gets cut off 

Do your parents know you smoke or do you have to hide it? At 19 I don't understand why you'd have to hide it from them, if you have to.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Rated R you must have some self control when it comes to weed because otherwise I don't recommend you live alone ever.


I didn't have self control at all a few months ago but I'm getting better at it when it comes to weed, I'll explain below.




Walls said:


> Ah, gotcha. I was going to say with no bills, why aren't you smoking all the time but it makes sense if you live with your folks. But you won't go broke or you'll only do it once because it'll suck when your hydro gets cut off
> 
> Do your parents know you smoke or do you have to hide it? At 19 I don't understand why you'd have to hide it from them, if you have to.


I had no self control whatsoever around this time two months ago, It got to the point where I started smoking weed at home, at first I was careful and only smoked before I took a shower so the smell would be gone by the shower's over, worked like a charm.

BUT I was stupid enough to forget the towel once (this was my only time getting caught btw). I smoked the joint, realized no towel, by this time I was pretty ripped, my thinking obviously not working, I step out to grab the towel, as I did all the smell came out, got a good lecture from the parents, nothing more, but since than I have tried my best to have some self control, so far I'm doing good.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed has become my new best friend. For the last few weeks I've been blazing all the time. It's such a good stress reliever. Helps me deal with all the bullshit in my life.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Man am i happy my folks are gone 90 percent of the time. I like to smoke inside more, hotbox, but sometimes i will be outside, by a lake on a bench that is just a great place, but i can smoke it whereeer really.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Alim said:


> It's such a good stress reliever. Helps me deal with all the bullshit in my life.


This.


----------



## El hombre Duff (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah... i more of a booze guy...


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I ended up high pretty much everyday this week, mostly by accident. I would just go out with friends "oh we have weed" or "oh lets get high". It's not as awesome when you're doing it all the time tbh.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

It's the same for me if I do it all the time. I never get bored of the feeling or get tired of doing it as apparently some people do. I have no idea how anyone could ever get bored of it but to each their own.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Speaking of Xanax, "Bars" are great for stress. They are the least dangerous of all pills imo. Plus for five dollars a pop, you can't really go wrong. NEVER drink on bars though. The mix is horrible because you don't remember shit the next day.


----------



## Nation_Of_Violence (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke every day.

OG Kush and Purple Haze tie for my favorite kush.

I mostly smoke the 5 dollar nicks though.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Nation_Of_Violence said:


> I smoke every day.
> 
> OG Kush and Purple Haze tie for my favorite kush.
> 
> I mostly smoke the 5 dollar nicks though.


I can't get high off a nick. My tolerance is too high for that. I barley can get high even off a 15 bag L.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



RKO920 said:


> Speaking of Xanax, "Bars" are great for stress. They are the least dangerous of all pills imo. Plus for five dollars a pop, you can't really go wrong. NEVER drink on bars though. The mix is horrible because you don't remember shit the next day.


This may be one of the most ill informed posts I've ever seen. I mean no offense but you obviously have no idea what you're talking about.

Xanax is every bit as dangerous as pretty much any other pill, and long term benzodiazepine addiction is more dangerous and hard to stop than even opiate addiction, you can die from the withdrawal. Also, you should try not to drink much with benzos like Xanax because you can die from doing that, not because 'you can't remember shit'.

So let's see: Cheap price which let's people buy more at a time and more often, you can OD either with it alone or in combo with other drugs, the addiction can literally kill you if you stop, and it's prescribed by pill happy doctors who don't give a shit about their patients. Not exactly what I'd call the safest drug around.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> It's the same for me if I do it all the time. I never get bored of the feeling or get tired of doing it as apparently some people do. I have no idea how anyone could ever get bored of it but to each their own.


Yeah, I have friends who say they smoke once in awhile because it's better like that for them but I really couldn't force myself to wait a week or so after I got ripped.

I've smoked 6 joints in the span of a day and every single time it was amazing and pretty much gave me the same feeling.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't smoke joints, I think it's a waste. Shit lasts a lot longer if you do bongs. Speaking of bongs, none for me until Friday. 6 days without weed, bring on the withdrawals


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Do you already see pink Elefants? Xd


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I don't smoke joints, I think it's a waste. Shit lasts a lot longer if you do bongs. Speaking of bongs, none for me until Friday. 6 days without weed, bring on the withdrawals


Blunts over bongs, but otherwise I agree that rolling a joint is a waste of time.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

http://hightimes.com/legal/dskye/7137

I found this very interesting. It talks about how the war on drugs in America is failing.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I don't smoke joints, I think it's a waste. Shit lasts a lot longer if you do bongs. Speaking of bongs, none for me until Friday. 6 days without weed, bring on the withdrawals


Let us know how you do walls... 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Blunts over bongs, but otherwise I agree that rolling a joint is a waste of time.


Me too, I smoke from my small pipe these days, but roll a joint when I wanna get ripped which is usually on the weekends, just like I did today. :agree:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> *Let us know how you do walls... *
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I smoke from my small pipe these days, but roll a joint when I wanna get ripped which is usually on the weekends, just like I did today. :agree:



I think I'll manage. If I go insane then I'll fully eat my words and never smoke ever again. Considering I have gone almost 2 months straight without smoking before I think I'll be ok. If anything I'll just be more of an asshole than I already am. I'm a very moody individual.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Super Delfin said:


> This may be one of the most ill informed posts I've ever seen. I mean no offense but you obviously have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Xanax is every bit as dangerous as pretty much any other pill, and long term benzodiazepine addiction is more dangerous and hard to stop than even opiate addiction, you can die from the withdrawal. Also, you should try not to drink much with benzos like Xanax because you can die from doing that, not because 'you can't remember shit'.
> 
> So let's see: Cheap price which let's people buy more at a time and more often, you can OD either with it alone or in combo with other drugs, the addiction can literally kill you if you stop, and it's prescribed by pill happy doctors who don't give a shit about their patients. Not exactly what I'd call the safest drug around.


Any drug is bad if you take a astronomic amount. What I ment is if your stressed out, you're better off taking one milligram of a xanax bar then taking for example a 30 milligram roxi.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



RKO920 said:


> Any drug is bad if you take a astronomic amount. What I ment is if your stressed out, you're better off taking one milligram of a xanax bar then taking for example a 30 milligram roxi.


Weed is still better to relax and is safer as well as either of those two. My fiance's friend is addicted to perc's and snorts them, it's pathetic. I caught her snorting some off my bathroom sink a few months ago and I freaked the fuck out and kicked her out of my house. This is why I don't like people in my house.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Had two joints yesterday along with a ton of liquor, caffeine pills, and some other stuff. Made for an awesome day/night. I was smashed by 6pm.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Weed is still better to relax and is safer as well as either of those two. My fiance's friend is addicted to perc's and snorts them, it's pathetic. I caught her snorting some off my bathroom sink a few months ago and I freaked the fuck out and kicked her out of my house. This is why I don't like people in my house.


Haha I hear you, weed is the best remedy for anything. I don't fuck around with perks, roxies, OC's or etc, I have seen way too many people been arrested or have their lives fucked up off of them.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Weed is still better to relax and is safer as well as either of those two. My fiance's friend is addicted to perc's and snorts them, it's pathetic. I caught her snorting some off my bathroom sink a few months ago and I freaked the fuck out and kicked her out of my house. This is why I don't like people in my house.


Other than weed what drugs have you taken again?


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I've done it once then, I'm just like I don't want to F my life up. Everbody's not Lindsay Lohan they can't do anything and just get a slap on the wrist. Theres people getting hard ass time for that shit..

Only vivid memory is my friend told me I ate half a loaf of bread


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



GamerGirl said:


> I've done it once then, I'm just like I don't want to F my life up. Everbody's not Lindsay Lohan they can't do anything and just get a slap on the wrist. Theres people getting hard ass time for that shit..
> 
> Only vivid memory is my friend told me I ate half a loaf of bread


WOW whoever told you weed will fuck up your life?

It's not cocaine or Ecstasy or anything, weed is nothing but a drug that makes life more fun, it doesn't make you stupid, nothing that can fuck your life up.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> WOW whoever told you weed will fuck up your life?
> 
> It's not cocaine or Ecstasy or anything, weed is nothing but a drug that makes life more fun, it doesn't make you stupid, nothing that can fuck your life up.


still can net you jail time


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

That's hopefully going to change soon.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



GamerGirl said:


> still can net you jail time


Only if you've been caught with a lot on you a few times or are selling it. 

But the weed laws in Canada are a hell of a lot more lenient then they are in the States, that's for sure. Weed is decriminalized in Ontario so unless you have enough on you where they can charge you with selling the worst you will get is a fine.

@ Rated R, I've only ever done weed. Smoked it and eaten it. If I wasn't such a pussy I would do mushrooms. OH SHIT GATEWAY DRUG, I'M FUCKED!!!!!!

But realistically the only reason I want to do shrooms is because of Joe Rogan. Had I never heard him talk about them I never would have thought to do them and if I never smoked weed and heard him talk about them I would still want to do them. And now I'm sure someone will come in here and say I'm in denial about it and all those times I argued it wasn't a gateway drug I was full of shit, etc etc.

COME AT ME, BRO


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> @ Rated R, I've only ever done weed. Smoked it and eaten it. If I wasn't such a pussy I would do mushrooms. OH SHIT GATEWAY DRUG, I'M FUCKED!!!!!!
> 
> But realistically the only reason I want to do shrooms is because of Joe Rogan. Had I never heard him talk about them I never would have thought to do them and if I never smoked weed and heard him talk about them I would still want to do them. And now I'm sure someone will come in here and say I'm in denial about it and all those times I argued it wasn't a gateway drug I was full of shit, etc etc.
> 
> COME AT ME, BRO


What did Rogan say about shrooms, was his experience really that great while on them?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

He's talked about them a bunch of times on his podcast. He talks about how it's a beautiful experience where you feel like your connected to the earth and with everything and it's a learning experience and he says he always takes something away from it when he does it. He's also stated that it's very hard to describe what they are like. Here is a bit about him talking about them on a radio show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCs-pGOOh8U


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Haha druggies are so funny making up excuses for them being druggies.

"It opens my mind up to the world man, taking it makes me smarter dude."


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You do realize no one gives a fuck about what you say, right? And not just in this thread, I'm talking about the whole forum.

I almost added you to my ignore list, first person ever, but I need to be reminded that there are idiots like you out there. Keeps me sharp.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Can't blame him, what else is somebody suppose to do that has never done anything in his life. It's like asking a backwoods ******* about People from Afghanistan, just gonna spew some ignorant shit and make himself look like a total idiot and a ignorant douchebag. He is just scared.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Can't blame him, what else is somebody suppose to do that has never done anything in his life. It's like asking a backwoods ******* about People from Afghanistan, just gonna spew some ignorant shit and make himself look like a total idiot and a ignorant douchebag. He is just scared.


This.

Hundred bucks right now *P.Smith* would be running for another joint after he's had his first.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

P.Smith would have a panic attack just nearly having one imo.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> Haha druggies are so funny making up excuses for them being druggies.
> 
> "It opens my mind up to the world man, taking it makes me smarter dude."


Why knock it if you have never even tried it?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

P.Smith would have a panic attack if he smoked one because it would become abundantly clear to him very quickly how much of a douche he is and he would be forced to address it with himself.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Only if you've been caught with a lot on you a few times or are selling it.
> 
> But the weed laws in Canada are a hell of a lot more lenient then they are in the States, that's for sure. Weed is decriminalized in Ontario so unless you have enough on you where they can charge you with selling the worst you will get is a fine.
> 
> ...


Definitely try them. Mushrooms are an absolute blast. Such a complete mind fuck. I've done a lot of drugs in my life and the trips I've had with mushrooms provided some of the most fun, beautiful, hilarious, and terrifying moments of my life. Explaining the visuals and body high to someone unfamiliar with mushrooms is pretty much impossible. But one thing I do know, though, is that you cannot hide from yourself while on mushrooms. Any and every conflict you may have with who you are is going to come to the surface. And if you're not ready for it, you're going to get beat the fuck down. If you are, then they can really be a great therapeutic tool. 

God damnit, now I really want to do mushrooms again and I have no access to them at the moment. Fucking drug threads.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



bradk said:


> Definitely try them. Mushrooms are an absolute blast. Such a complete mind fuck. I've done a lot of drugs in my life and the trips I've had with mushrooms provided some of the most fun, beautiful, hilarious, and terrifying moments of my life. Explaining the visuals and body high to someone unfamiliar with mushrooms is pretty much impossible. *But one thing I do know, though, is that you cannot hide from yourself while on mushrooms. Any and every conflict you may have with who you are is going to come to the surface. And if you're not ready for it, you're going to get beat the fuck down. If you are, then they can really be a great therapeutic tool. *
> 
> God damnit, now I really want to do mushrooms again and I have no access to them at the moment. Fucking drug threads.


This is why I want to do them, I want that to happen. I do that all the time when I smoke weed. I'd love to do shrooms but I'd have to really, really trust whoever gives them to me because if they give you the wrong ones you can die.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> This is why I want to do them, I want that to happen. I do that all the time when I smoke weed. I'd love to do shrooms but I'd have to really, really trust whoever gives them to me because if they give you the wrong ones you can die.


The only ways I see that happening is if someone's deliberately trying to murder you or you're chomping on random mushrooms you found outdoors. Shitty drug dealers are all over the place, but if they're looking to rip you off they'll sell you a bag of portabellas, not poison.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



bradk said:


> The only ways I see that happening is if someone's deliberately trying to murder you or you're chomping on random mushrooms you found outdoors. Shitty drug dealers are all over the place, but if they're looking to rip you off they'll sell you a bag of portabellas, not poison.


I don't really know how true that is, well just this past week it was over the news a 15 year old passed away not too far from where I live in Alberta, he took Ecstasy, it was poisoned, he died, his friend who also took it was hospitalized.

Mushrooms are completely different but my point is that all kinds of drugs can be laced with deadly chemicals and the dealers are the only one's to blame.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I don't really know how true that is, well just this past week it was over the news a 15 year old passed away not too far from where I live in Alberta, he took Ecstasy, it was poisoned, he died, his friend who also took it was hospitalized.
> 
> *Mushrooms are completely different but my point is that all kinds of drugs can be laced with deadly chemicals and the dealers are the only one's to blame.*


As far as shrooms are concerned I'm not worried about them being laced, I'm worried about them being the wrong type of mushroom. If you eat the wrong type of mushroom you can cause irreversible damage to your body and can even die.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Be a careful motherfucker when it comes to mushrooms. So many different types that look almost identical to the untrained eye, chances are you'd only get temporarily sick if you got the wrong ones, but some can kill. If you want to try them go ahead, but only accept them from someone you 100% trust and do some research first too, stepping over the border to risky territory with them.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Dropstorm said:


> Be a careful motherfucker when it comes to mushrooms. So many different types that look almost identical to the untrained eye, chances are you'd only get temporarily sick if you got the wrong ones, but some can kill. If you want to try them go ahead, but only accept them from someone you 100% trust and do some research first too, stepping over the border to risky territory with them.


This is exactly why I'm so hesitant to do them. I really, really want to but it's not worth risking my health.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Walls do you really not have a dependable dealer?

I'm sure your weed dealer can link you to mushrooms, I'm assuming he would be trusable as he's been your dealer for awhile?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Anyone ever done speed? I take it to help cope with my depression. The first time I did it it made me even more depressed. I upped the dosage and now every time I do it it's a blast.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Walls do you really not have a dependable dealer?
> 
> I'm sure your weed dealer can link you to mushrooms, I'm assuming he would be trusable as he's been your dealer for awhile?


My guy is awesome, couldn't ask for a better guy in that department. But he has no association with shrooms himself, he has a friend who knows a guy and I have no clue who it is. I've talked to my guy about it and he says he can get them but it's through a friend of a friend and I'm not risking my health like that. If my guy had even done them from this friend of a friend I would consider it but like I said he's never done it.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Keeps me sharp.


You know what doesn't keep you sharp? Smoking weed.



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Can't blame him, what else is somebody suppose to do that has never done anything in his life. It's like asking a backwoods ******* about People from Afghanistan, just gonna spew some ignorant shit and make himself look like a total idiot and a ignorant douchebag. He is just scared.





Rated R™ said:


> This.
> 
> Hundred bucks right now *P.Smith* would be running for another joint after he's had his first.





eddiefan said:


> Why knock it if you have never even tried it?


I have never tried such substances because I'm not pathetic and I don't give in to peer pressure.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> You know what doesn't keep you sharp? Smoking weed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have no friends that smoke weed?

Because if you did than you wouldn't look down on weed smokers, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Do you have no friends that smoke weed?
> 
> Because if you did than you wouldn't look down on weed smokers, whatever floats your boat.


I know some people who smoke weed but I wouldn't necessarily call them "friends".

But keep in mind people are a little less stupid here because it's Britain, less people do weed.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> But keep in mind people are a little less stupid here because it's Britain, less people do weed.


:lmao Your joking right.


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> I know some people who smoke weed but I wouldn't necessarily call them "friends".
> 
> But keep in mind people are a little less stupid here because it's Britain, less people do weed.


What small corner of the UK are you tucked in to?


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Dropstorm said:


> What small corner of the UK are you tucked in to?


Cumbria, and it doesn't matter because Americans generally have way less common sense than the rest of the world.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> Cumbria, and it doesn't matter because Americans generally have way less common sense than the rest of the world.


I'm Canadian though, so is walls.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> You know what doesn't keep you sharp? Smoking weed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You actually are pathetic, the biggest closet **** on this whole Forum. Just keep liyng to yourself and stay in your little world being shit. i be flyin.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Me and Walls are Canadian though.


And what is the difference between Canada and the USA? They're practically the same country except one gets more snow, if they merged the two countries together tomorrow no one would notice the difference.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> And what is the difference between Canada and the USA? They're practically the same country except one gets more snow, if they merged the two countries together tomorrow no one would notice the difference.


:lmao


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Hiplop said:


> :lmao


Nice, you can't give any reasoning any reasoning as to how I'm wrong so you just use a smiley.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Why you runnin Smith?


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> You know what doesn't keep you sharp? Smoking weed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know what you are probably the saddest most judgmental poster on the whole forum.It must be sad living such a bitter existence passing judgment on something you have literally no knowledge of whatsoever


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> Nice, you can't give any reasoning any reasoning as to how I'm wrong so you just use a smiley.


We have free healthcare, Strict gun laws, our constitution focus' on the protection of a safe society, we support multiculturism, just a much warmer place

US is more about the freedom of the individual, patriotism etc.

We're very different


----------



## Dropstorm (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> And what is the difference between Canada and the USA? They're practically the same country except one gets more snow, if they merged the two countries together tomorrow no one would notice the difference.


They're 2 different countries. They have many, many cultural and political differences from each other. If Canada and the USA are 'practically the same country', then the UK are right there with them.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Great, now this great Thread will turn into a Country and Politics Thread. You should rather answer the question Puddle Smith, why you runnin kid?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Great, now this great Thread will turn into a Country and Politics Thread. You should rather answer the question Puddle Smith, why you runnin kid?


You know he is trolling right? Just stay on topic.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> You know he is trolling right? Just stay on topic.


(Y)


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

The thing is, i really dont believe so. I have never seen a post of him, where he didn't sound like a total douche, a secretly Jomo craving Gay and or a Basement Mama's Boy who "knows" that Marijuana smokers are bad and they are gonna hurt him. He thinks he got it all figured out when he is just a jerk interrupting a good Thread, nobody here harmed him, but he had to get in here anyway and spew that shit, nobody cares but he still is here...i dont know why runs, but he should run away from this Thread.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> The thing is, i really dont believe so. I have never seen a post of him, where he didn't sound like a total douche, a secretly Jomo craving Gay and or a Basement Mama's Boy who "knows" that Marijuana smokers are bad and they are gonna hurt him. He thinks he got it all figured out when he is just a jerk interrupting a good Thread, nobody here harmed him, but he had to get in here anyway and spew that shit, nobody cares but he still is here...i dont know why runs, but he should run away from this Thread.


I'm sure he's smoked a joint, he's a obvious troll as stated as he's taking shots at weed smokers in another thread now.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Well i don't think so, but fuck it, he doesn't deserve this attention. Let's move on.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm kinda dim right now.

When was the last time you guys blazed?


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I'm kinda dim right now.
> 
> When was the last time you guys blazed?


not for along time but it was a big part of my social life at one time and alot of my close friends still do it reguarly so I would never be pathetic enough to judge someone because of it, unlike some of the more closed minded muppets on this forum


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Sadly P.Smith is this stupid, he's been trolled into trollhood b/c he made stupid posts and it was picked up on. Posts like "If Miz worked so hard why doesn't he have abs?", got mocked for them and then started semi trolling. He does actually believe what he says though.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Last Sunday. Was stoned as fuck with 2 friends. We were so stoned...We would start a Movie and somebody would fucking change his mind, oh let's watch Scarface, oh let's watch Batman, oh let's watch Kenan and Kel. Ended up gaming Mortal Kombat, i normally suk at it, but high i am better, either it's cause my Opponent is too out to really play good or what. I can't remember last time being this Hiugh, it was called Alien something, dont remember. Ended up falling asleep on the carpet..My next will be Today before going to sleep, love my good night joint, although i dont have them daily. The next time i get really blazed again is tommorow thoug, i am kinda right now in a nostalgic mode and bought on Ebay Zelda Majoras Mask, will get stoned as hell and game the whole day, Zelda itself is cool, but Zelda on Weed is just brutal, the colors, the Monster haha will be a fun ride.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Great, now this great Thread will turn into a Country and Politics Thread. You should rather answer the question Puddle Smith, why you runnin kid?


I'm not runnin', I'm sitting at my computer, what is your problem bro?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

No problem here, you're just a dick plain and simple, but enough of that.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Last Sunday. Was stoned as fuck with 2 friends. We were so stoned...We would start a Movie and somebody would fucking change his mind, oh let's watch Scarface, oh let's watch Batman, oh let's watch Kenan and Kel. Ended up gaming Mortal Kombat, i normally suk at it, but high i am better, either it's cause my Opponent is too out to really play good or what. I can't remember last time being this Hiugh, it was called Alien something, dont remember. Ended up falling asleep on the carpet..My next will be Today before going to sleep, love my good night joint, although i dont have them daily. The next time i get really blazed again is tommorow thoug, i am kinda right now in a nostalgic mode and bought on Ebay Zelda Majoras Mask, will get stoned as hell and game the whole day, Zelda itself is cool, but Zelda on Weed is just brutal, the colors, the Monster haha will be a fun ride.


That always happens to me too, I get too high that I just can't even set my mind on watching one thing, I'll plan on watching a movie and I'll only watch 20 or so minutes of it.

Night joints are the best, I sneak out here and there when the folks are asleep and when my buddies have bud, come home and just munch and porno.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Haha know that. I can smoke in my bed cause my parents are rarely home, a Joint, Sandwich and some Family Guy or something and i sleep with a smile on my Face. That's why i prefer TV Shows over Movies when High, to keep an interest for 20 is easy, 2 and a half hours, no chance...And if you still wanna keep watching you watch another episode. Did anyone ever go High into a waterpark, i plan to but don't when yet.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I read through the last few pages on here and congratulations P.Smith, you're the first honorary member of my Ignore List. Bravo. I couldn't take his faggotry anymore.

And lmao @ Rated R, munch and porno. Sex on weed is the greatest thing ever. I couldn't believe it when I had sex for the first time high. You should try it if you haven't already. Shitty thing is though that normal sex is ruined for me now. When I have sober sex it doesn't feel anywhere near as good. Oh well, fair trade imo.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

No, can't say I have............yet. :side:

Your 6 days without weed up yet?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;9811108 said:


> No, can't say I have............yet. :side:
> 
> Your 6 days without weed up yet?


I got some weed for my bday from my guy, so I got blazed Monday night. But as of now nothing until Friday so it's not that bad. I'll live. If I didn't have any cigs then there would be an issue.

And as far as the high sex goes, get on that son. You'll never want to have sober sex again. If you're lucky like me and your girl is on the pill, bonus! Otherwise if you're high and use a condom you might actually feel something.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

You think it'a worth it to ruin your sex for one one time sex weed? Cant be this good brother, haven't tried though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If you do it once it won't ruin it but I've been smoking for years now so there's a big difference. If you have high sex like I have for years and then you don't have any weed and have sex it just isn't the same. It's still good but it's not even in the same galaxy as when you're high.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah i sure will try it, just not every Chick is cool with that, and i would have to already have it going to the club...and there is all alot of Control around clubs here, you dont go to jail here for Weed but you do pay a fine of 150...But will see.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That's why it's good to have a girl who doesn't give a shit. And fuck any chick that bitches at you for weed. It's 2011, get over it.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I know, but there are those out there who you'd think live behind the woods. You are allowed to pump yourself with poison in liters..but god forbid you smoke a little bit of natural Weed and you are the bad guy, as if i asked them to snort cocaine of their stomach. Shame my last girlfriend was when i stopped smoking for a while thst was back like a Year ago.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I know what you mean. You can go to a ton of places and buy enough booze to kill yourself and no one will question you. And even though I smoke them, cig's kill 400,000 people a year and they add chemicals to them to make them more addictive. These are all facts, but weed is illegal. Oh the hypocrisy.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

That's just crazy Stoner talk, Weed kills People! They make Pro Weed People look like stupid idiots, but when you look at the facts...and you dont start laughing that it's still illegal...it's ridicilous.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

The fact that weed is still illegal in 2011 with all the information we have is a disgrace. It's all about money at the end of the day and there is far too much money to be lost for a lot of people if it ever gets legal. But it will, eventually.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Not at the end of the day, always, it makes the world go round, or so People say..The real criminals sit where the Power is, they force you to do stuff and you get manipulated and brainwashed, it has always been this way. But then it doesn't make sense, if weed were legal, we would talk about a billion dollar Business. In my Country alone a study showed over or almst 50 percent smoke the ganja, so they can't keep it down much longer.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

The problem with making it legal is that a lot of people will lose their jobs. A lot of pharmaceutical companies would be fucked because weed works a lot better with none of the side effects that a lot of pills have. Then there are the FDA agents who would lose a lot of their jobs. And then what do you do with all the people in prison for weed? Keep them in there? It opens up a massive can of worms. But if the government just taxed it they good make a shit load of money and there is no reason not to. The main argument is that kids will get it but so fucking what? Kids still get booze and it's illegal for them to do so and booze fucks you up waaaaay worse than weed does. It's about money. Nothing more, nothing less.

Canada is far more lenient than the States is about weed, of which I am thankful.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Well jobs would be lost, but with that Money you could create new jobs, jobs that make sense...and i dont give a fuck about the pharma Industry, they all are a big scam. And kids won't have more access to it now. If you say kids, do you mean like Teenagers? Because i see often 13 Year olds smoke it and act all cool and what not. If anything it is gonna prevent, cause the Dealer could care less if you are 5 or 50, the shops will have to ask for ID, i even wouldn't mind a special Card that you need to buy it in the supermarket or whatever.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I did mean teenagers, yes. That's always the main argument, that if they make it legal it would be more readily available to kids and more kids would use it. They would just make it that you have to be 19 or whatever to buy it. It's not going to matter because like you said and like we all know, kids do it anyway. Same with smoking and drinking. That's why from a logic standpoint it makes no sense to keep it illegal. But we all know people in power don't often base their decisions on logic.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I've only smoked a few times these last few months, I have a couple weeks free coming up, plan on picking up a 1/4 of this next week http://www.420magazine.com/gallery/data/500/1388.jpg

People will remain purposely ignorant and perpetuate endless bullshit as it relates to legalization and negative connotations of smoking. I will say that it tends to attract people who don't do much with their lives but that's a consequence of their choices rather than a consequence of smoking.

Purple Romulan is the greatest strain I've tried, I prefer indicas and it's the strongest/most pleasant I've tried, had a 3 hr buzz and made me feel so relaxed and comfortable.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Yeah i sure will try it, just not every Chick is cool with that, and i would have to already have it going to the club...and there is all alot of Control around clubs here, you dont go to jail here for Weed but you do pay a fine of 150...But will see.




You could always go high and meet the chick up, she isn't going to know your high.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I hate when weed smokers justify smoking weed.

I do smoke weed, a decent amount, and have since I was 9 years old. I like getting high and everything, but I am still not so ignorant to honestly believe that it is good for me. Smoking weed causes massive paranoid and personality changes, which my brother suffered from in a harsh way. "It grows from the earth"....does it grow in smoke form? Smoking Jesus would be awful for you. "Alchohol is worse", STFU, they might get rid of that then lmao

Also, is no one realizing that legalizing it would be awful? Sure in tourist regions like Amsterdam it is cheap enough and you get the best of it, but in normal places they would tax the hell out of it, and make it really expensive. Sure, you will get stronger stuff, but I personally just like to get a big high and not get baked like fuck and be monged in a chair all day.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> You could always go high and meet the chick up, she isn't going to know your high.


Well it wears off after a while, until you are out of the house, arrive, meet someone then you gotta talk and you arrive back home 4 hours are gone, at least.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Funaki7 said:


> I hate when weed smokers justify smoking weed.
> 
> I do smoke weed, a decent amount, and have since I was 9 years old. I like getting high and everything, but I am still not so ignorant to honestly believe that it is good for me. Smoking weed causes massive paranoid and personality changes, which my brother suffered from in a harsh way. "It grows from the earth"....does it grow in smoke form? Smoking Jesus would be awful for you. "Alchohol is worse", STFU, they might get rid of that then lmao
> 
> Also, is no one realizing that legalizing it would be awful? Sure in tourist regions like Amsterdam it is cheap enough and you get the best of it, but in normal places they would tax the hell out of it, and make it really expensive. Sure, you will get stronger stuff, but I personally just like to get a big high and not get baked like fuck and be monged in a chair all day.


Sure weed causes paranoia for your brother but does Weed cause paranoia for you? 

That's the thing, it doesn't cause paranoia for everyone especially the majority of the people, it helps you relax, I'm sure if it were legalized everyone who hasn't already done it would jump on it right away.

So what if weed is legalized? There's still going to be dealers that will sell it for a special price or different kinds of weed, so nothing much will change other than it being legal now and you can get high any fucking where you want.

That sounds good to me. :agree:



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Well it wears off after a while, until you are out of the house, arrive, meet someone then you gotta talk and you arrive back home 4 hours are gone, at least.


Well obviously.

But if you know a chick than it's not going to take you 4 hours, if you have a chick in mind let her know a day before that you want to hang out with her tomorrow, blaze and than pick her up, won't take 4 hours now.

There's many ways around it really.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> The fact that weed is still illegal in 2011 with all the information we have is a disgrace. It's all about money at the end of the day and there is far too much money to be lost for a lot of people if it ever gets legal. But it will, eventually.


Actually they don't legalize weed because the economy would fail, everyone would be addicted which means no one would be bothered to get jobs, or even perform the jobs they had properly, it would be horrible.

Time to start living in the real world and accept the facts.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Why are you still here? Nobody cares, it would be like if i would go into a WOW Thread insult everybody saying they are fat losers and the game sucks, when i actually never played, you base your whole shit knowledge on your ignorant parents probably who had ignorant parents too and so on so fuck off already. I smoke Weed often and i work 12 hour shifts at Construction, you would fucking die and you could take any drug you want you would go crying home. You are beaten but you cant stop annoying.

@RatedR genuis idea, i have small eyes anyway so i probably would get away with it:d


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Rush said:


> @RatedR genuis idea, i have *small eyes *anyway so i probably would get away with it:d


Yeah


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

It's true, i look high when i'm not high, have really small eyes, so when i am baked my friends couldn't tell unless i let them know.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Are you from Australia?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> It's true, i look high when i'm not high, have really small eyes, so when i am baked my friends couldn't tell unless i let them know.


People look high when they don't get enough sleep, my high school teacher thought my friend was high just because he didn't get that much sleep the night before. Forced him to rinse his eyes out, meanwhile while everyone was laughing their was a person who was actually high, sitting at the back of the class.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Let me guess, you?

Jupes, i'm from Serbia, dont know what that has to do with the eyes though.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> People look high when they don't get enough sleep, my high school teacher thought my friend was high just because he didn't get that much sleep the night before. Forced him to rinse his eyes out, meanwhile while everyone was laughing their was a person who was actually high, sitting at the back of the class.


That's messed up but pretty funny, I hate when teachers do that shit, "Why are your eyes red" like what the fuck do you expect me to answer as a student, teachers ask the dumbest shit.



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Jupes, i'm from Serbia, dont know what that has to do with the eyes though.


I don't know where he's going with that either.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> Actually they don't legalize weed because the economy would fail, *everyone would be addicted *which means no one would be bothered to get jobs, or even perform the jobs they had properly, it would be horrible.
> 
> Time to start living in the real world and accept the facts.


your well stupid aren't you, weed isn't even chemically addictive. Your definitely the worst poster on the whole forum plus your gimmick sucks, no wonder you never got over. Ive come to the conclusion that you were most likely badly bullied by kids who smoked weed at school and the butt pain has followed you into later life, one can only hope someday you might find peace


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



coopieroLCFC said:


> your well stupid aren't you, weed isn't even chemically addictive.


This always makes me laugh.

Weed gives you a high, which you naturally want again and you keep taking it until you crave it.

That makes it addictive, I don't care whether it's chemical or not, that's still an addiction.

Inb4 "I could stop whenever I wanted to." :lmao:lmao


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> This always makes me laugh.
> 
> *Weed gives you a high, which you naturally want again* and you keep taking it until you crave it.
> 
> ...


so does bunjee jumping, roller coasters, sex etc. Anyway my point is you are banging on about a topic you literally have no understanding of what so ever. Your a sad little man you think that because someone smokes a herb it makes you better than them even though you are a judgemental bitter prick who probably is yet to feel the warmth of a womans vagina. You sound like fuckin Jeremy Kyle


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Dont talk about him about sex, his only expiriences are with his hard drive and Jomo **** Posters, which he made himself, well done boy.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

This thread is far less cunty now that I have P.Smith on my ignore list. And whoever said weed causes mood swings and paranoia for their brother, that sucks for him. Weed keeps me from killing people. Not literally of course but I'm a very moody guy by nature (it's the Irish in me) and it helps regulate that so that's unfortunate that that guy couldn't smoke it without having problems.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah everybody gotta look what he can take and what he shouldn't do, i know people who will drink 2 beers and the next day they are sick to death...If you aren't mentally that stable in the first place you might wanna rethink if you wanna smoke that stuff, but to make it clear, the weed doesn't make you this way, it brings stuff out of you, that is just your inner you coming out and you might not like what you see...


and i am also considering ignoring Puddle, i mean it's such a stupid thing to do, i have no problems with other opinions, i just never have met a poster like him, he hasn't done one good post yet ever and never will, so i am considering it would make the thread less cunty and bitchy though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Yeah everybody gotta look what he can take and what he shouldn't do, i know people who will drink 2 beers and the next day they are sick to death...If you aren't mentally that stable in the first place you might wanna rethink if you wanna smoke that stuff, but to make it clear, the weed doesn't make you this way, it brings stuff out of you, that is just your inner you coming out and you might not like what you see...
> 
> 
> *and i am also considering ignoring Puddle, i mean it's such a stupid thing to do, i have no problems with other opinions, i just never have met a poster like him, he hasn't done one good post yet ever and never will, so i am considering it would make the thread less cunty and bitchy though.*


Realistically I ignored him for my own self preservation. Eventually he was going to say something on here and if I'm in a pissy mood I might fire off on him and get in trouble or something. The less cunty, the better.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



coopieroLCFC said:


> so does bunjee jumping, roller coasters, sex etc.


All those things are addictive, just not chemically addictive. Massive difference here is that those things are only bad for you if they go wrong.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

So nobody should ever drink Coke again, it tastes good, it is unhealthy and therefore you could die from it, it's total nonsense.


----------



## Raven95 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

smoke kronic ( legal weed ) instead


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> So nobody should ever drink Coke again, it tastes good, it is unhealthy and therefore you could die from it, it's total nonsense.


People shouldn't drink so much Coke that it effects their health by that much.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Last night, a few friends and I smoked 3 blunts, made a fire, and landed up having the most intellectual conversation ever. I swear, while under the influence of marijuana, you realize things you never knew lol.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*






Just wanted to put this here. Great song to chill to.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> People shouldn't drink so much Coke that it effects their health by that much.


But it's tasty and you could become chemicly addicted to it, the effects can be diabetis, obeseness and so on, YES TO COMUNISM LETS BAN EVERYTHING AND TAKE AWAY ALL OF OUR RIGHTS YAY.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I drink at least one 2L of Diet Pepsi everyday as well as workout 5 days a week. If you do that, it's fine for you. People need to stop being such bitches.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm just sying forbidding something because it's illegal is totally idiotic, people are abusers that's what certain people do, you wanna ban the sunlight too Puddle?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Well he is Captain America, after all. He has a code to adhere to.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



RKO920 said:


> Last night, a few friends and I smoked 3 blunts, made a fire, and landed up having the most intellectual conversation ever. I swear, while under the influence of marijuana, you realize things you never knew lol.


Sometimes I can be talking Nick Diaz like speech but sometimes when I get high I become a lot more articulate, able to express opinion and look at things from another perspective for no particular reason.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Stockton, motherfucker!

Those types of conversations are fine until you run into someone who is stupid by nature and gets high and goes off on something and they think they are being smart about it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

house music is amazing when you are high, other night i got stoned outta my mind, popped on some afrojack in the car and blasted that shit, it was a great experience


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

Pacha on Acid.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Funny this thread was inactive for awhile, and around the time GD made it active, I was getting ripped. 

I don't know but It's a pretty big deal for me.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm so high right now that I just finished eating a large poutine with extra cheese, 2 bacon Grillburgers and a large Reese's Blizzard all from DQ and all in under 40 minutes. I can barely move.


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Just smoked a nice joint alone after smoking with some friends. Totally enjoying my ice cream right now haha


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



GD said:


> house music is amazing when you are high, other night i got stoned outta my mind, popped on some afrojack in the car and blasted that shit, it was a great experience


Gotta agree with that, normally i don't enjoy House, Psy Trance and all that, i mean it's nice but when you are high it does something to your brain, but its brutal with acid, i fucking LOVED it we listend to it 8 Hours without pause, with a huge blockrocker, when somebody stopped the music i felt like getting stabbed in the ears hahaha.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

You guys ever travel (via air) while high?

I planned this on my last vacation but couldn't go through with it as we went to the Airport earlier than I was expecting.

I can see myself either tripping balls as I get nervous on plains as it is, or it can help my fear of heights.

Will try it next time though of course.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Never flown before so I have no idea. Joe Rogan never flies unless he is high on cookies. That's how I would rock it too. It would last way longer and the high is far more intense.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

So Walls, you like Joe Rogan?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> So nobody should ever drink Coke again, it tastes good, it is unhealthy and therefore you could die from it, it's total nonsense.


that comparison is absurd. I'm not on P. Smiths side, but there is a reason its still illegal. It really does change the user. I'm sure they don't realize it, but it tends to make them terribly uncomfortable to be around, smells bad. There are a bunch of cons to it, you guys just don't realize it i guess

(I am all for the legalization, dont take this the wrong way, but you guys are being pretty stubborn)


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I never said it doesn't have it's down sides, just it never changed me for the worse, so i just come to the conclusion that it's not for everyone, but that decision should be in the hands of the People not the goverment, this isn't communism. And Coke can change you too, you get fat, people look at you different, you get anti social and go Shool Massacre...so it is all possible.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed isn't harmful.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Hiplop said:


> that comparison is absurd. I'm not on P. Smiths side, *but there is a reason its still illegal*. It really does change the user. I'm sure they don't realize it, but it tends to make them terribly uncomfortable to be around, smells bad. There are a bunch of cons to it, you guys just don't realize it i guess
> 
> (I am all for the legalization, dont take this the wrong way, but you guys are being pretty stubborn)


Money is the only reason it's illegal and if you think otherwise you are absolutely wrong. And why would it make them terribly uncomfortable to be around? That must be you because people on weed are easier to get along with. All my friends smoked in high school and I was the only one who didn't and I was fine around them. And the smell of weed only bothers you if you aren't accustomed to being around it but far more people smell just due to lack of hygiene than they do because of weed.

And the comparison using Coke isn't exactly bad one. Coke will kill you if you drink tons if throughout your life whereas you can smoke all the weed you want and it won't kill you.

A lot of it sounds like it's just you.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Money is the only reason it's illegal and if you think otherwise you are absolutely wrong.


And you think the government couldn't make money out of weed?

You're an idiot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

You're an idiot for thinking he can see your posts.

The worst thing weed can do to you while you're high is make you puke and make your mouth really really dry.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The worst thing weed can do to you while you're high is make you puke and make your mouth really really dry.


Puking is always good, definitely a sign of good health, I need to be puking more.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Did I say that it makes you puke every time? No. It only happens when you smoke way too much for your tolerance level, and that would just make you an idiot if you did do that, and puking is the way it gets out of your system. Guess what else makes you puke, and far more often, and is much more addicting? Alcohol, but that isn't illegal is it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never greened out and thrown up but I have thrown up because I ate waaaay too much when I was high. It's only happened about three times over the course of a few years so it's really a non-issue.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I never puked on weed, even if i eat the frickin fridge, alcohol is another Story...just eat the wrong thing and you puke your guts out. There is Money to be made by Weed, but far more by keeping it illegal.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> I never puked on weed, even if i eat the frickin fridge, alcohol is another Story...just eat the wrong thing and you puke your guts out. *There is Money to be made by Weed, but far more by keeping it illegal.*


This is correct. One of the main reasons weed didn't get legalized in the state of California late last year was because all of the growers voted no. If it gets legalized and everyone can have it then they are fucked and the price of their stock does down dramatically.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Money is the only reason it's illegal and if you think otherwise you are absolutely wrong. And why would it make them terribly uncomfortable to be around? That must be you because people on weed are easier to get along with. All my friends smoked in high school and I was the only one who didn't and I was fine around them. And the smell of weed only bothers you if you aren't accustomed to being around it but far more people smell just due to lack of hygiene than they do because of weed.
> 
> And the comparison using Coke isn't exactly bad one. Coke will kill you if you drink tons if throughout your life whereas you can smoke all the weed you want and it won't kill you.
> 
> A lot of it sounds like it's just you.


It changes their personality, makes them like overly-calm, and act rather strange. It definitely affects your thought process, and it can make people fel very uncomfortable. Think about the larger picture though, weed smells worse than Cigarettes, and people hate the smell of cigs, it stays on you.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If you're around someone who is high and you're uncomfortable around them because they are more mellow than usual then that's you. And the smell of weed is stronger than cigs but far more people smell like cigs than people who smell like weed. It just really seems like you are uncomfortable with it in general and that's fine, that's you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Hiplop you find the smell of weed worse than that of cigs? That's weird, I find cigs to be like the worst smelling things ever.

The only time I don't like to be around others while they're high is if they overly emotional or paranoid. I only like to chill with other people that are mellow.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Whaat, i dont know a single person not liking the smell of weed, i know people who dont like to smoke it but even they say it smells great..i guess everybody hiss Opinion, but it isn't a fact that it smells bad, or good for that matter.

And that's different from person to person..and i dont get what the problem is with overly calm people, what are they gonna do hypnotise you?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Hiplop you find the smell of weed worse than that of cigs? That's weird, I find cigs to be like the worst smelling things ever.
> 
> The only time I don't like to be around others while they're high is if they overly emotional or paranoid. I only like to chill with other people that are mellow.


No, personally i prefer the smell of Weed, but weed is definitely stronger.

Really i dont mind weed, lots of my friends do it, i was just speaking in general.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Don't you guys just hate burning out?

I get so tired and lazy and usually just sit on my ass and think about stuff, really the worst part about getting high.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Go to sleep. Best way to go through it.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah sometimes it's cool if you planned on crashing anyway but if you still wanted to do something it's like a bitch, a few weeks ago i came home pretty stoned, i was geting more tired and tired, i still had to do the dishes since my folks came home the next morning but i barely could fart let alone wash, i wanted to do them anyway bur fell asleep at the couch, that sucked, almost as much as getting woken up by screams^^.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Yeah sometimes it's cool if you planned on crashing anyway but if you still wanted to do something it's like a bitch, a few weeks ago i came home pretty stoned, i was geting more tired and tired, i still had to do the dishes since my folks came home the next morning but i barely could fart let alone wash, i wanted to do them anyway bur fell asleep at the couch, that sucked, almost as much as getting woken up by screams^^.


:lmao and @ UndefeatedKing yeah that's what I usually end up doing anyways as I can't help it, but I really don't like getting tired and lazy let's say I bunned before going swimming or something, I definitely wouldn't want to pass out in a place where all there is, is water.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Whenever I am close to burning out like that I always go work out. Working out high is the shit anyway but I find it brings my high back a little if I go lift weights. I have a little gym set up downstairs and it does the trick when I can't make it out.

Although last night I had a dream due to being so high that one of my ex's (and of course the hottest one) was a giant tree and I was in the forest with her trying to convince her not to go kill Mickey Mouse. Yeah. My GF LOVED hearing that I had a dream about my ex and I was probably stupid for telling her but nothing went on in it and I wasn't going to lie to her.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Whenever I am close to burning out like that I always go work out. Working out high is the shit anyway but I find it brings my high back a little if I go lift weights. I have a little gym set up downstairs and it does the trick when I can't make it out.
> 
> Although last night I had a dream due to being so high that one of my ex's (and of course the hottest one) was a giant tree and I was in the forest with her trying to convince her not to go kill Mickey Mouse. Yeah. My GF LOVED hearing that I had a dream about my ex and I was probably stupid for telling her but nothing went on in it and I wasn't going to lie to her.


Thanks for the tip.

As for your dream that's pretty weird because I also had a fucked up dream last night while I went to bed pretty dim, I was living 9/11, I seen the World trade center burning, not like how it really happened, but fire was lit on both the towers and I was running away with somebody.

I won't lie, when I woke up I laid in bed for a mere minute recalling the dream as it was pretty tensed.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Nothing beats getting hasted. High on kush, wasted off alcohol, I swear I sleep for like 4 hours, but I wake up and I feel like I've slept for 12. I'm still trying to understand this.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Been getting wasted all weekend in Amsterdam. That place is fucking amazing. Best weekend of my life. Other countries could learn a lot from the Dutch, they should allow coffee shops to open up and have the same laws they follow in The Dam.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh I did last night first time in over a year  oh yessss


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

After being high pretty much every second of the day since Thursday night I now need to recharge and take a few off. I ate entirely too much and will pay for it come cardio time.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Last three days(one mentioned already) Ahh its good to have some back it really is


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh man what a great last night was.

I snuck out and and since my buddies had bud, we ended up smoking 2 blunts and a joint, I came home and thankfully Raw's replay was still running as it was a three hour show, now I would never want to watch WWE sober!


----------



## BroskiOfTheWeek (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm straight-edge because I'm afraid that I'd become addicted because I have a VERY strong addictive personality. If it weren't for that, I would probably try it.


----------



## ard327 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I never smoke but got 2nd hand. I work at car detail shop some people smoke up before they get their car work on.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



BroskiOfTheWeek said:


> I'm straight-edge because I'm afraid that I'd become addicted because I have a VERY strong addictive personality. If it weren't for that, I would probably try it.


Again, WEED is NOT addictive.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If weed was addictive I wouldn't own a place to live, have any clothes or have any food or money. So the fact that I still have all of these things leads me to believe you'll be fine. If I can't get addicted to it with my mind, you won't.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah and if Weed was addictive I wouldn't be able to quit it for a good 4 months last year just out of the blue, I quit because I actually went on the vacation and with family around all the time and other stuff, I decided it would be best to stay off that stuff.

I can't say I didn't get the urge to want to be high just because it would be a good moment, but it wasn't that hard to lay off as I was busy and having fun on my vacation.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

7 days clean


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Well Weed can be addictiv to some people, not from the body standpoint but in their heads, some people cant control urges so it might be better for them to stay off.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I know someone who got mentally addicted to using Q Tips. You can get mentally addicted to anything.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao walls

I'm thinking of hitting up 2 blunts if the Canucks win, might as well as I get my paycheck soon and every other hockey fan in Canada will likely be baked as well.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Fuck hockey. I'm positive I am one of only 5 who hates it in this country. I would have to smoke both those blunts just to make the game tolerable for me. 

Nothing compares to watching the UFC high, to me. I almost had a fucking heart attack every time I watched Lesnar fight stoned.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I used to be in the same boat as you, but I've actually noticed myself to be a fan deep inside, especially being from Calgary and all, I really didn't like hockey before as my home team gave me no reason to.

But Vancouver is our neighbor and I'm cheering them on...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Your neighbor is suppose to be your enemy. I'm hoping for a Canucks fail so I can buy some weed with the money I win from some bets I made with friends.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Your neighbor is suppose to be your enemy. *I'm hoping for a Canucks fail* so I can buy some weed with the money I win from some bets I made with friends.


And your from British Columbia...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I hope no Canadian team ever wins the Cup again in hopes of them all collectively giving up at once so I don't have to put up with dumb hockey fans anymore.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> And your from British Columbia...


Weed, man, weed. I'll win about 100 dollars if they lose.

Plus, there is no rule that says I have to support the home team. I hate the Canucks, their fans, and really everything about them. Never have liked them and never will.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm guessing UndeafeatedKing is baked out of his mind, or is going to be pretty soon?

As for me, I'm Still smoking one of my blunts later tonight...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Nah man, getting the weed tomorrow so I can blaze with my friends and let them know the weed came from the Canuck's great defeat. I'll even get to rub in getting high to them, it's going to be so great.


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Love getting high, weed is great IMO. Light em up y'all.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I use for pain.

I've been out for days.

I don't know what else to say.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm out as well. Finances dictate that I won't be getting any until next Friday 

8 days without weed. Shitfuckmotherfuckingcuntbagwhore, is my response to my current situation.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Greatest curse ever


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Sure weed causes paranoia for your brother but does Weed cause paranoia for you?
> 
> That's the thing, it doesn't cause paranoia for everyone especially the majority of the people, it helps you relax, I'm sure if it were legalized everyone who hasn't already done it would jump on it right away.
> 
> ...


So many posts I could respond to, but you responded to me, so Ill return it.

I am not paranoid because I smoke some weed. My brother on the other hand went a long period of time without ever stopping. He was not even feeling the effects at one point, and this has led for him to become a hypochrondiac, paranoid and have occasional anxiety attacks.

Dealers will be in very short supply. You will much easier find a weed dealer than a cigarette dealer whom seels cigs at a cheaper price. If weed was legalized, and we could get it in stores, then we would, and very few people would hunt for the cheaper price from a dealer.

Also, you dont seem to realize what legalizing it means. You cant get high anywhere, and you cant even buy it anywhere. You can smoke it in your own home, not in public, and you can buy it from specialist stores.

And for the guy who said it, I wouldnt really go out without someone who has a big problem with it. People who have big problems with weed, usually do so because it is a 'drug' and they have been taught that drugs are bad. Those kind of people would not be able to handle my ridiculously drunk night outs or any of that kind of stuff, so I leave them to the others who dont like illegal stuff.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Last night after smoking two blunts and pulling 4 hits from the GraVitron (most hard hitting bong ever) it is safe to say I officially had the best sleep of my life.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed comas are amazing. Only time I sleep peacefully and for any real length of time as well. With me not getting any until next Friday, that means a ton of sleepless nights. Most likely I'll be up for 2-3 days in a row before going to sleep again so I fully expect my posts on here to get dumber and dumber as the next few days go by.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I'm out as well. Finances dictate that I won't be getting any until next Friday
> 
> 8 days without weed. Shitfuckmotherfuckingcuntbagwhore, is my response to my current situation.


Why do you keep taking that many days off? like I understand this time it's your fiances saying but didn't you just go on a 6 day break? 

Last time I picked up 6 grams and it lasted me 2 weeks, and than I pick up again when I get my paycheck.

I'm guessing Money really isn't an issue?


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I have about three ounces of home grown sour diesel staring at me.

_Let's get silly._


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao that's the spirit!

I'm going to smoke one of my other blunts that I saved in a bit, don't know if I should smoke all of it or not, probably won't be able to anyways.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Do you know the feeling when you buy shitloads of weed with friends, the weed is really strong and you say you are gonna smoke all that shit but then after 5 Joints it's like a war, another joint, another joint. Best war ever.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Last year on my cousin's birthday he picked up Half an ounce which is 12 grams, we ended up smoking 13 joints on that day, I can't say it was the best feeling ever since I was just too tired and worn out by the time the 6th joint came along, but still it was an amazing day, and I think I was baked for a good 15 hours that day.

Good times.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah when it comes to a certain point the high is there but is overshadowed by feeling tired, the sleep though is god like. What is your favorite munch Food while High? I just recently found toasted Toast with Salami or ham or Bacon with Cheese to be super awesome, i know it's basic stuff but i have a special toaster that press it to get perfect. And what do you like to drink while high? I have to say if i am a addict for anything it's Schweppes bitter Lemon from the Can, while high i be guzzling them 12 packs


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Why do you keep taking that many days off? like I understand this time it's your fiances saying but didn't you just go on a 6 day break?
> 
> Last time I picked up 6 grams and it lasted me 2 weeks, and than I pick up again when I get my paycheck.
> 
> I'm guessing Money really isn't an issue?


I'm not getting any because of money, I said finances. Not fiance. I get the two mixed up all the time, as well. 6 grams lasts me a night. There isn't an amateur bone in my body, son.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Last year on my cousin's birthday he picked up Half an ounce which is 12 grams, we ended up smoking 13 joints on that day, I can't say it was the best feeling ever since I was just too tired and worn out by the time the 6th joint came along, but still it was an amazing day, and I think I was baked for a good 15 hours that day.
> 
> Good times.


Half an ounce is 14 grams, but it still seems like a good time.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

In Alberta Half an Ounce is worth $120, so I was assuming it was 12 grams.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Does your dealer not give you any deals? I rarely have to pay $10 for a gram if I buy over 3 grams.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Dealers should always give you some sort of deal, especially if you're loyal to them. I honestly couldn't ask for a better guy, he is constantly giving me what I ask for and handing me a $10 back and telling me not to worry about it or spotting me if I need it. I've always paid him back so it's not like he needs to worry. Which is great, because I had to stop going to my previous guy because he started to sell crack as well and I didn't want to be there buying weed and his door gets busted down for selling coke. Plus, he lived with his mom and it was one of those places where you couldn't just get your shit and leave, you had to sit and talk with everyone for an hour and I hated it. Give me my shit, fuck off. 

Rated R is more than likely smoking BC Bud and that shit is worth more than $10 a gram. I would LOVE some.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Walls that is correct, It is BC Kush that I recently picked up.

My dealer is great as well, he meets me pretty much anywhere I'm, I personally am not too bothered with getting a deal because the guy comes and meets me, I don't have to go to him.

He always does hook it up nicely though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Dealers should always give you some sort of deal, especially if you're loyal to them. I honestly couldn't ask for a better guy, he is constantly giving me what I ask for and handing me a $10 back and telling me not to worry about it or spotting me if I need it. I've always paid him back so it's not like he needs to worry. Which is great, because I had to stop going to my previous guy because he started to sell crack as well and I didn't want to be there buying weed and his door gets busted down for selling coke. Plus, he lived with his mom and it was one of those places where you couldn't just get your shit and leave, you had to sit and talk with everyone for an hour and I hated it. Give me my shit, fuck off.
> 
> *Rated R is more than likely smoking BC Bud and that shit is worth more than $10 a gram. I would LOVE some.*


I have had some of the best BC has to offer and yet I would never pay over 10 bucks for it. If I'm desperate then I will consider it, but I usually ways get around 5 dollars off for every 3.5 grams.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Ummm maybe because you live in BC Undeafted.

If someone in Alberta has BC Kush, he'll be the talk of the town and people suddenly want to blaze up with that person.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

All I have to say if fuck both of you and I hope you both die in a river of AIDS for having some BC shit while I have nothing.


And I mean it with love, of course


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Maybe you could take it away from them, you only wanna help em, it's for their own good. You would be like a cop stealing your weed, beating you up and not reporting it cause he wants to smoke it himself, that brave Policemen...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You don't touch another man's weed, that warrants a death sentence 









Actually, you know what, fuck it. I'm coming for you guys. Lock your doors, I want a challenge.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfFBnoCL2qU


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never had non-BC bud, so what's it like?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Works for me but I am aware there is a difference. I've sadly never had any BC Bud myself but I have had some of the medical stuff from California and one bong hit from that shit is like the equivalent to 8 regular ones. 32% THC will fuck you up, especially considering it was a Sativa and that's a way different high than Indica.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Alim said:


> I've never had non-BC bud, so what's it like?


I thought you were from BC? If I lived there I would ONLY get BC Kush.



Walls said:


> I've sadly never had any BC Bud myself


How do you know your missing out than?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Because everyone says it's amazing and I can't get any?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I thought you were from BC? If I lived there I would ONLY get BC Kush.


I said I've never had NON-BC bud, as in I've only had BC bud and nothing else.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao fail on all levels, my bad.

EDIT - As for your original question, well NON-BC bud is pretty alright I must say, It still keeps you high for hours, just make sure it's at least Kush.

I personally never get anything else but Kush, but in the beginning when I didn't have a reliable dealer I ended up getting some bush weed (bad weed that doesn't really get you high).

I haven't smoked anything else but Kush and BC Kush in over a year.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

yo these mcnuggets are the greatest thing ever


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh man I'm feeling great right now, smoked a bowl of some BC Kush, and this stuff is something you really got to try.

I don't know what to do, What do you guys enjoy doing other than sex while high?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

i enjoy sending the weed to a person who posted under me because i ask myself, what would Jesus do..so are you gonna send it with IPS or what?

Serious though, i enjoy everything more high, watch tv or game games, Smackdown is pretty awesome high.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



GD said:


> yo these mcnuggets are the greatest thing ever


The best thing ever when high are Mcnuggets, and of course lucky charms.



Rated R™ said:


> Oh man I'm feeling great right now, smoked a bowl of some BC Kush, and this stuff is something you really got to try.
> 
> I don't know what to do, What do you guys enjoy doing other than sex while high?


When I get high I usually also want to get drunk. Usually makes the experience all the more fun for me. And like Alim I've never tried anything other than BC bud, and I probably never will because it just seems like it wouldn't be as good.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I like listening to house/trance music when I'm high. And KiD CuDi. I went to his concert a couple of days ago, oh man, I can't remember a single thing because I was baked out of my mind.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Just out of curiosity, Alim and UndeafeatedKing, is there any chance this is either one of you? :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Just the way the news guys said it was hilarious to me.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah that's what cracked me up too, he sounds like it's his first time seeing someone smoke weed in public.

"He's smoking weed, oh dear god how can he do that in public, I can't believe my eyes!!!".


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't know why he was like that, weed is everywhere there. It's basically accepted, so it shouldn't be so shocking to him.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

It was probably just shocking to the broadcaster seeing that guy light it up while the camera was focused on him.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

yuup on a regular bases


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

KP's and dro, are like milk and cookies. yummmm.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Man having a house to blaze in like walls does really must be great, It's raining mad here, all my plans of smoking weed today have went down the drain for now.

The rain is pretty bad, I can never keep my joint running outside in this weather.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

That sucks for you man, but dont you like got places to go with a Roof? You know a certain Bus station that doesn't get used much, when i use to have to hide i had hundreds of places near by just in case.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah there are tons of bus stops around my area but the thing is I live on of the most busiest streets in Calgary, so there's always some what of traffic, and Cops are always driving by too.

I have done it once though but it was at night.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Isn't Weed in Canada decriminalised?`

And you gotta have some place a bit outside of the busy streets, i use to make it a hobby find places, empty ware houses, Shool Grounds, Grassfields, little wood houses near by woods who are mostly empty etc. etc. Glad i can smoke at home now all i want, i am kinda lacking the weed though, so why dont cha come on over and we will smoke a few rounds8*D, i even pay 5 dollars of your plane ticket


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

You got to try things sooner or later, the sooner the better haha


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao I always wanted to have a smoke buddy.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> *Isn't Weed in Canada decriminalised?*`
> 
> And you gotta have some place a bit outside of the busy streets, i use to make it a hobby find places, empty ware houses, Shool Grounds, Grassfields, little wood houses near by woods who are mostly empty etc. etc. Glad i can smoke at home now all i want, i am kinda lacking the weed though, so why dont cha come on over and we will smoke a few rounds8*D, i even pay 5 dollars of your plane ticket


I know that in Ontario where I am it is and if you have 7 grams on you, you're fine. Any more than that and they will charge you.

And a smoking buddy? Sounds gay. I'm in


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Nothing wrong with selling your body for some weed^^.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I know that in Ontario where I am it is and if you have 7 grams on you, you're fine. Any more than that and they will charge you.
> 
> And a smoking buddy? Sounds gay. I'm in


You guys are lucky, I think it's different here because I've heard about some kids getting busted for having some weed on them while I was in High School.

So if your caught smoking marijuana, your going to obviously be charged right?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> You guys are lucky, I think it's different here because I've heard about some kids getting busted for having some weed on them while I was in High School.
> 
> So if your caught smoking marijuana, your going to obviously be charged right?


Depends on the cop, really. If you're standing there smoking a joint odds are unless they are Robocop they will just tell you to put it out. Would also depend on where you are smoking it too, I guess. If you're around kids then odds are they would be a bit more pissed off. A few months ago I was visiting my fiance at work and a cop came in. About 5 mins later some guy walked in and he was high as FUCK, clearly, and he walked up to the cop and was like "I'm so high right now, shit. Whoops, shouldn't have told you that. I have 5 grams in my pocket too, shiiitt, I'm in trouble now aren't I?" The cop looked at him and said "Are you driving?" and the guy said "Nope" (and he wasn't, he walked up), to which the cop replied "Alright, then get the fuck home then" and the guy went on his way and that was it.

And there are a few other times my friends got nailed for it by cops when I was with them but they always just took it and never did anything with it. Probably smoked it themselves. But in Ontario, they really don't give a fuck unless you're selling.


----------



## coopieroLCFC (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

where Im from if you get caught with an 8th or so your OK they will give you a street caution but thats about it


----------



## JasperSmerth (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I've smoked it a few times but I never really got a big effect from it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JasperSmerth said:


> I've smoked it a few times but I never really got a big effect from it.


How did you smoke it? I know it doesn't matter too much as long as you are smoking the weed correctly it will get you high.

I do prefer joints though, a joint gets me higher than a couple hits from a pipe.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

All of my pain/sleep/fatigue/anxiety symptoms are gone. In one day. Just like that. It's almost as if ...there's a medication out there that fixes all those things...

Who ever would have guessed?????

Time to start living again!

(Edit -- This was unintentionally my 420th post. Even more reason to celebrate!)


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> How did you smoke it? I know it doesn't matter too much as long as you are smoking the weed correctly it will get you high.
> 
> *I do prefer joints though, a joint gets me higher than a couple hits from a pipe.*


I've never understood this, I hate joints. I think they are a massive waste of weed and my weed lasts way longer with bongs and I get way higher.

Speaking of higher, I'm high as FUCK right now. Had to take like a week off due to finances, but not anymore. I love smoking after taking a break, I get high way faster.


----------



## exile123 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Not since high school.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I've never understood this, I hate joints. I think they are a massive waste of weed and my weed lasts way longer with bongs and I get way higher.


Oh man, I fucking love bongs. How can you not love that sound? Easily my favorite kind of piece to smoke from. Joints are a close second for me, though. I don't understand why so many people think joints are such a waste. If you know how to roll well hardly anything's going to be wasted. You might use a little more weed, yeah, but I don't see that as a waste. I see that as more weed.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Love bud, but hate this thread.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh man with the summer around, could It be any easier to smoke weed.

I was tired of the conastant wind, bad weather, and what not but now that it's summer the fire keeps running rather than you having to light up after awhile due to wind.

I'm pretty high right now, If I had my own place I would definitely love to smoke more weed right now, I don't get this feeling too often.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

If you can roll a tight, fat joint, there is nothing better to cruise down the street with.




I also like mixing my weed with my cigarette tobacco, and rolling that up.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I hate weed mixed with tobacco, I've tried it a few times when I didn't have zigzags, I put some bud mixed with tobacco in a cigarette, I did get high but I just didn't like the after taste of the tobacco, I do occasionally smoke cigarettes btw.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I only smoke when i'm high or am drunk. When i am drunk ai have a urge to smoke, my friend and i killed a cig pack 2 days ago within 40 Minits, we were so amazed how it was gone, and i seriously cant remember smoking that much, i dont usually smoke at all, just high or drunk. Also the cig after a joint is almost as good as the joint itself for me. But i am kinda staying away for a week or so from all of it. 2 days ago i got so fucking drunk i almost started 2 fights, forogt time and i didn't catch the bus and i had to walk or lets say somehow get there, 2 kilometers, normally no problem but it is all up hill and i barely knew what the street was and what the boardwalk, should have ate more, first time i kinda felt bad in the morning, well for the first hour then i was fresh again, of course after showering the worst taste of all times out, cigartte Beer and Vodka combined..


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah having a boggie after you bun is an amazing feeling, It got me even higher for some reason.


----------



## CFC (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke weed at least twice a week, its awesome.

Very surprised to see that more people voted Yes than No. Quite an eye opener. We need to have the stuff legalised.


----------



## AirplaneOwl (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

voted "nope" but I'm all in for trying it.


----------



## CFC (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Don't suppose anyone has seen that the Netherlands are due to ban foreigners from buying weed from coffeeshops at the beginning of next year?

Horrible move from the Dutch government, I've been 4 times to the Dam and the only reason we really go there is to get high, they will lose so much money from doing this. I give it 2 years before they reverse it again. Plus, the mayor of Amsterdam is dead set against the move, which is positive.

Guess we gotta wave goodbye to stoned weekends and the girls of the red light in Holland. Damn.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



CFC said:


> Don't suppose anyone has seen that the Netherlands are due to ban foreigners from buying weed from coffeeshops at the beginning of next year?
> 
> Horrible move from the Dutch government, *I've been 4 times to the Dam and the only reason we really go there is to get high*, they will lose so much money from doing this. I give it 2 years before they reverse it again. Plus, the mayor of Amsterdam is dead set against the move, which is positive.
> 
> Guess we gotta wave goodbye to stoned weekends and the girls of the red light in Holland. Damn.


Is their weed that much better than your weed (Scotland) that you have to go there just for the weed?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

So I got some weed today and apparently it's called Charlie Sheen, no joke. Appropriate title, as once I was done smoking it I spend the entire day Winning and banging my goddess. 

There is no lack of Tiger Blood here.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

The day is still young my friend...

:lmao @ Charlie Sheen, first time I've heard that kind of weed, it's probably a name some dealers just came up with while high.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Maybe, but the weed was basically snow white with crystal on it, it was so pretty. I almost felt bad smoking it. Not really, I fired that shit up without hesitation and with a glee that I doubt will be matched anytime soon. And Charlie Sheen is an appropriate name because it fucked me up hardcore. I went a week without smoking and then got that crystal covered delight and it was amazing. A full day of watching documentaries, Winning, jungle sex, food, Planning Better and more Winning. I spend the day in nothing but my boxers wearing a top hat while all of this is going on, by the way. I figured if I was going to smoke Charlie Sheen, I should probably try to honor the man and do the day like him. Hence all the sex and planning better.

Shame my guy gave me what he had left of it or else I would get more.


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I've been smoking an awful lot of weed the last few months. I used to smoke it a small amount, but kinda got more into it recently. Trying to learn the whole shebang, rolling joints, making homemade bongs/vaporizers, etc.

I currently have a lightbulb vaporizer and can do hotknives, so yeah.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Brimstone-x said:


> I've been smoking an awful lot of weed the last few months. I used to smoke it a small amount, but kinda got more into it recently. Trying to learn the whole shebang, rolling joints, making homemade bongs/vaporizers, etc.
> 
> I currently have a lightbulb vaporizer and can do *hotknives*, so yeah.


Really unfamiliar with that, how does it work?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Hot knives are a pain in the ass and not worth the hassle. It's where you take some resin or whatever and put it on the end of a knife and turn on a burner on your stove until it lights it and then you suck in quickly all the smoke that's coming off of it. People do it with hash as well.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

That sounds pretty disgusting, I would actually never bother with that stuff unless I hear it's really worth it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

It gives you a good high, but like Walls said it isn't worth the trouble. The lung is still my favorite way of getting high.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It gives you a good high, but like Walls said it isn't worth the trouble. The lung is still my favorite way of getting high.


Is that where you cut the bottom half out of a bottle, tape a bag around the hole and push the bag inside, light it while slowly pulling the bag out which lights the entire bowl all at once? If so, then you have the right idea because that shit is awesome and not for amateurs. I've always been told it was called a parachute but I've heard that name for it among others as well.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Don't really smoke as much anymore ,but blazed up today . Now i'm as high as a giraffe's cunt .

It's the best thing ever for a hangover or a night after taking something like MDMA .Not that I take it much , but a spliff is awesome when your coming down .


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I had the legal weed last night. I mixed Spike and TKO. Now I know why they call it TKO.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I prefer smoking with a bottle, get's you insanely high. Have you guys ever watched the video to 'All of the lights' by Kanye West when you're high? Trips you out to fuck.

Also, What's legal weed like? Good? Strong? Long lasting?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Is that where you cut the bottom half out of a bottle, tape a bag around the hole and push the bag inside, light it while slowly pulling the bag out which lights the entire bowl all at once? If so, then you have the right idea because that shit is awesome and not for amateurs. I've always been told it was called a parachute but I've heard that name for it among others as well.


That does sound like it's not for amatuers, I can imagine that shit getting me high for like 5 hours.



Mr.English said:


> Also, What's legal weed like? Good? Strong? Long lasting?


I'd imagine it's not as good as Kush or other top notch weed, but probably still gets you high for hours.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> *That does sound like it's not for amatuers, I can imagine that shit getting me high for like 5 hours.*
> 
> 
> 
> I'd imagine it's not as good as Kush or other top notch weed, but probably still gets you high for hours.



It fucked me up good the first few times I did it. Inhaling an entire bowl of weed all at once is a little overwhelming the first few times you do it, I coughed my balls off the first time I did it but it's worth it. I worked my lung strength over time and now I can do them no problem. I highly suggest you try it, google it for some diagrams, takes like 5 mins to do.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I dunno I might give it a try today sounds pretty simple but like you said the first time you cough your ass off which makes sense, but it can be done outdoors right?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

It can be done outside, yes. But you're going to be a hell of a lot more suspicious looking doing something like that outside. That's a lot more noticeable than smoking a joint.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

That sounds complicated, and take a few mintues to do, i am very inpatient and even making a joint when i want one sucks for me, i hate it, it's like cooking hungry, very annoying.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> It can be done outside, yes. But you're going to be a hell of a lot more suspicious looking doing something like that outside. That's a lot more noticeable than smoking a joint.


That's the downside than, remember I can't bun at home.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Get your own place than son, you're 19 :side:

None of your friends have their own places where you can go and blaze?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

They do, I'll probably do it this week when I get a chance to go over or something else comes up.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Where do you go to smoke again? I vaguely remember you saying something about a park-like area. If that's wrong then I'm just insane and carry on. But if I'm right, what do you do when it starts to get colder? I'd just pop a towel at the bottom of my door and blow that shit out of the window. Or invest in a vaporizer so you don't have to leave the damn house every single time you want to smoke.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoked last night for the first time in 6 months.

Felt awesome man. Although a documentary about sea life got me to trip HARD.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Where do you go to smoke again? I vaguely remember you saying something about a park-like area. If that's wrong then I'm just insane and carry on. But if I'm right, what do you do when it starts to get colder? I'd just pop a towel at the bottom of my door and blow that shit out of the window. Or invest in a vaporizer so you don't have to leave the damn house every single time you want to smoke.


Yeah, I usually go to a nearby park to smoke but like you said you wouldn't want to be doing "the lung" in a place like that as it's harder to hide than a joint.

Vaporizer? More info please! 

Is it where you blow into it and from the other side it comes out smelling nice? A buddy of mine told me about it, but I have no idea on how to actually make it or is it something you buy? hehehehe I'll admit I have no idea.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Yeah, I usually go to a nearby park to smoke but like you said you wouldn't want to be doing "the lung" in a place like that as it's harder to hide than a joint.
> 
> Vaporizer? More info please!
> 
> Is it where you blow into it and from the other side it comes out smelling nice? A buddy of mine told me about it, but I have no idea on how to actually make it or is it something you buy? hehehehe I'll admit I have no idea.


You have to buy it, you can't make it. What a vaporizer does is it heats the weed to the point of only heating the THC and it produces a mist instead of a big cloud when you blow it out. It's also a completely different high as well and it will make your shit last way longer. I have the Volcano one now and it wasn't cheap, around $500. But totally worth it and it's the healthiest way to do it as well. But you can't take that outside either, you have to plug it in. I suggested it because it leaves virtually no smell at all and honestly we've got to get you in the house when you smoke, fuck this going out to the park shit.

Just google Volcano vaporizer and you'll see what I mean. But that's the Cadillac of vaps, you can buy them for $50 for smaller ones. Not many people are willing to drop that much money on one but like I said, there isn't an amateur bone in my body when it comes to this shit.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

OMG! I'm seriously considering on purchasing it after reading your post walls, I'd love to bun downstairs where I usually am and the rest of the family is always upstairs, so I could easily do it without anyone seeing me.

Where did you buy yours from? I'm gonna give Ebay and Kijiji a look, but I definitely won't spend more than $50.

Is there a difference between the cheaper and the expensive one you have, both are vaporizers and should do the job just as well right?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> OMG! I'm seriously considering on purchasing it after reading your post walls, I'd love to bun downstairs where I usually am and the rest of the family is always upstairs, so I could easily do it without anyone seeing me.
> 
> Where did you buy yours from? I'm gonna give Ebay and Kijiji a look, but I definitely won't spend more than $50.
> 
> *Is there a difference between the cheaper and the expensive one you have, both are vaporizers and should do the job just as well right?*


No, one is $500 and one is $50 for a reason 

I started out with a $50 one and it works and for you that will be fine. I just bought the premier holy shit version because Rogan uses it and I saw it on his podcast and it looked way easier than what I was using. He doesn't fuck around with weed and neither do I. You can buy them off of ebay and places like that but make sure you buy all new mouth pieces and everything, don't just clean the ones it comes with if you go that route. But honestly, you're better off just buying a new one because then you know it hasn't been used and there is no wear and tear on it.

But yeah, a towel at the bottom of the door and an open window plus the vap = No more Rated R smoking outside.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Sounds neat I'll definitely be looking around this week for it, if some shops have it or not.

But you said it gives you a different high and saves your weed? How would that be possible when all your doing is blowing in the thing? So the air that comes out from it gets you higher or something?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Is that where you cut the bottom half out of a bottle, tape a bag around the hole and push the bag inside, light it while slowly pulling the bag out which lights the entire bowl all at once? If so, then you have the right idea because that shit is awesome and not for amateurs. I've always been told it was called a parachute but I've heard that name for it among others as well.


That is exactly what it is. Always gives me some of my best highs, but it burns my throat every single time, always worth it though. 

Also agree on Vaporizers, I don't have one myself because a couple of my friends have them but it is well worth the money.

What is everyone's favorite munchies while high? I personally love anything from McDonalds, especially Junior McChickens and Lucky Charms. The only thing I really hate is icecream.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

McDonalds is the shit high. There is a delivery service here in the city and I've used it multiple times while completely baked to the gills for food. The most I spent was $50 on food from McDonalds and that was just for me. Finished it all too. Pretty much everything tastes a hell of a lot better high. I remember one time I was by myself all day and got ridiculously, obnoxiously high. So I was sitting there in front of my tv baked out of my skull when a commercial for Wendy's and their Baconator came on. I was way, way too high to go out but once I saw that burger I essentially had a White Castle-like quest to get one. 3 Baconator's later I sat there, completely satisfied. 

Fuck, now I want Wendy's.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Pretty funny shit, walls we should kick back like this. :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That was fucking hilarious, I'm down. I've gotten so high before that I could barely move, but never so high that I forgot how to use a fucking phone. 

I need more Charlie Sheen for this to work if I'm going to forget how to use the phone :side:


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

It's funny how those two guys were referred to as losers by the narrator in the video just because they were druggies, TV and media is why people think weed smokers are lazy, stupid, etc.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I've only smoked out of a volcano vape once, and I was completely wrecked. It was only regs too...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I love my Volcano. Sounds like pop corn when it's heating the weed up, it's amusing.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I hate when dealers start acting up and they tell you they'll meet you and don't pick up their phone, I got a new dealer and he gave my a quarter (7 grams) for 60.

Pretty solid, and my old dealer never hooked it up that nicely.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Thats an average deal Rated R, my dealer in my old town use to give my friends and I 7 grams for 50 dollars, but then again we knew him for a couple of years and your guy is just new to you.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, My old dealers now texts me saying if I still want to be linked, been contacting him for 2 days and now he shows up, fuck him.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

If there is a downside to Weed its getting it, i had to go through a few dealer before i found the right one, either they were unreliable, paranoid or had a job, just no go's.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Yeah, My old dealers now texts me saying if I still want to be linked, been contacting him for 2 days and now he shows up, fuck him.


That's annoying, I know how you feel. I have my main guy who 9/10 is awesome but if something happens I have 6 other people that want my business. I used to only have him but I got tired of only having one option. Plus, it's awesome if you buy from a few different people and then mix that shit up. Gets you really blitzkrieg'd.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I got a new dealer and he gave my a quarter (7 grams) for 60.





UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Thats an average deal Rated R, my dealer in my old town use to give my friends and I 7 grams for 50 dollars


If it's chron they're hooking you up with, I hate you both.



wrestlingfan91 said:


> If there is a downside to Weed its getting it, i had to go through a few dealer before i found the right one, either they were unreliable, paranoid or had a job, just no go's.


I always made bigger purchases (quarter or half) because my best man (in terms of quality) was inconsistent at times.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> If there is a downside to Weed its getting it, i had to go through a few dealer before i found the right one, either they were unreliable, paranoid or had a job, just no go's.


You are so spot on, dude. Think I might have hit gold this week, though... We'll see this one can be a little bit more reliable than my past offerings.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



dele said:


> I always made bigger purchases (quarter or half) because my best man (in terms of quality) was inconsistent at times.


I'm gonna start doing that now, just start picking up more so I don't have to call the guy every so often.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



dele said:


> If it's chron they're hooking you up with, I hate you both.
> 
> 
> 
> I always made bigger purchases (quarter or half) because my best man (in terms of quality) was inconsistent at times.


Trust me man, I can get the best shit here. I guess the main reason it is so cheap here is because of the huge supply we have so good dealers give good deals to keep their "customers".


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I just got more Charlie Sheen.




WINNING


----------



## -Technique- (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Thats an average deal Rated R, my dealer in my old town use to give my friends and I 7 grams for 50 dollars, but then again we knew him for a couple of years and your guy is just new to you.


Man thats a deal and half. But my main dealer texted me yesterday and claimed he had a new shipment of weed and THC pills. I've never heard of THC pills until now. Has anyone ever tried THC pills and are they worth giving a try?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



-Technique- said:


> Man thats a deal and half. But my main dealer texted me yesterday and claimed he had a new shipment of weed and THC pills. I've never heard of THC pills until now. Has anyone ever tried THC pills and are they worth giving a try?


I've never heard of THC pills, I don't know search around the net, but be careful.


----------



## -Technique- (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I've never heard of THC pills, I don't know search around the net, but be careful.


He never told me a price or anything thats why I want to hear from someones experience. However they look pretty legit, a lot of sites teaching how to make them yourself.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Trust me man, I can get the best shit here. I guess the main reason it is so cheap here is because of the huge supply we have so good dealers give good deals to keep their "customers".


I didn't realize you were in BC, no wonder it's so freaking cheap. I gotta get out there next year sometime.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I hear Kelowna has the best Kush and Women.

Plus, Plus for anyone that lives there.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoked last night at like 11pm and woke up for work a 7am. I work at a camp and boy was a I burnt out today lol. Worst idea ever.


----------



## -Technique- (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



RKO920 said:


> I smoked last night at like 11pm and woke up for work a 7am. I work at a camp and boy was a I burnt out today lol. Worst idea ever.


Being burnt out is the worst feeling, especially at work or school. Around what time did you go to bed?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;9898914 said:


> I hear Kelowna has the best Kush and Women.
> 
> Plus, Plus for anyone that lives there.


And what I surprise, guess where I live. The weeds great if you have the right dealer, but there a lot of dealers that will give you shit if you don't know what you're getting and punk you with their weed.

Oh, and Summer here is great in the summer. High everyday at the beaches and going boating, doesn't get any better than that and you're right about the women.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Any dubstep fans here? I didn't realise till last weekend how great it is to chill to when you're high, me and some friends just sat for hours with it on in the background while we talked.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I've never heard of THC pills, I don't know search around the net, but be careful.


THC pills are fine, I've had them. It's more of a body high than anything else. I don't know what prices they should go for as I didn't have to pay for them.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Has anyone had bad experiences driving while high, last year me and a bunch of friends, there were 6 of us and we were just kicking it, we had Kush and we went and smoked it, but while my buddy was driving we got in a pretty major car crash, the van rolled two lane into a tree, good thing my friend up front had his seat belt on or he would of most likely went through the window.

I hurt my leg, I could barely walk for a few minutes, It was pretty scary. 

So I've had bad experiences...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Depends on the person. Driving high obviously fucked with him, as he is a bitch. Then there are other people who can drive high and are fine. Before he passed away my friend would drive high as a kite all the time and I never once felt in danger while in a car with him.


----------



## -Technique- (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> THC pills are fine, I've had them. It's more of a body high than anything else. I don't know what prices they should go for as I didn't have to pay for them.


Alright thanks man Im going to give them a try


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If you're going to do that, don't go nutty with them. Take one and wait an hour and see how it makes you feel. Different ones are different strengths and just because it gave me a body high doesn't mean it won't fuck you up more. I'm not a doctor.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

THC pills such as Marinol (maybe that's the only one?) are supposed to suck from what I've read, especially at the prices they are typically found at. Honestly I wouldn't doubt some dickhead would just buy a synthetic cannabinoid off an internet vendor and put them into pills, as some (all?) are orally active to my knowledge. I'm speaking of chemicals in the JWH series and the like, if you don't know what I'm talking about it's the same type of things found in blends such as Spice or whatever the hell the brands are these days. I don't need to smoke that shit anymore so I don't know.

Speaking of drugs, got a new reagent kit for testing molly/rolls. Got Mecke, Marquis, and Simons reagents. I've used the Mecke reagent many times and it's never done me wrong but I'm hoping the others give me more info. I'd like to know if I come across some MDA or something just so I can try and gauge the subjective differences from the MDMA experience. Not to mention I will enjoy telling someone their fake pills have amphetamine/meth (which the Simon's can differentiate) in them which the Mecke on it's own can't do. I'm sure I'll come across some fake molly/rolls at the music festival in a few weeks. Haven't rolled in about a year so I'm kind of amped, the reagents are a necessity if you roll these days imo. It's all about being pretty sure of what you're getting and being safer, not to mention not getting ripped off and disappointed.

Plus I got 100 nitrous charger and a brass cracker, fucking heavy duty compared to the aluminum ones. Tripping + nitrous is what it's all about, it's fucking on in two weeks. Nitrous and rolling will be a new experience for me so excited to see what the deal is there. Most people aren't that into psychedelics, but it's a beautiful thing to me. It's only a few times a year thing these days, it's more special when it's not a routine. As always, it's about really knowing wtf you're getting yourself into. Some people fail to understand this in my experience and freak the fuck out.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Shepard said:


> Any dubstep fans here? I didn't realise till last weekend how great it is to chill to when you're high, me and some friends just sat for hours with it on in the background while we talked.


Dubstep high is amazing.

As for the person who asked about pills, you're honestly better off buying weed and making cookies.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

It's weird, I was always offered it a lot and always rejected never thinking I was objecting from a moral stand point and I always kinda thought I'd do it one day...then years go by and you're the only guy you know who hasn't smoked pot and it just becomes a part of the routine to not smoke whilst others choose to.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;9902813 said:


> Has anyone had bad experiences driving while high, last year me and a bunch of friends, there were 6 of us and we were just kicking it, we had Kush and we went and smoked it, but while my buddy was driving we got in a pretty major car crash, the van rolled two lane into a tree, good thing my friend up front had his seat belt on or he would of most likely went through the window.
> 
> I hurt my leg, I could barely walk for a few minutes, It was pretty scary.
> 
> So I've had bad experiences...


Driving high is definitely a smart thing to do


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Hiplop said:


> Driving high is definitely a smart thing to do


Some enjoy the experience, so they think it's smart but eventually will pay for it.


----------



## BigTicket401 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

nothing like a summer night blunt ride


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Once or twice in high school. Not a fan of inhaling smoke though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*










yes i am feasting this right now, be jealous


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

^^^Still doesn't beat some McDicks.



Shepard said:


> Any dubstep fans here? I didn't realise till last weekend how great it is to chill to when you're high, me and some friends just sat for hours with it on in the background while we talked.


Absolutely. When my friends and I are just chilling inside all we ever do is zoneout and just listen to dubstep. Great music while your high.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never smoked anything,Regardless of my friends inviting me to smoke with them


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Dubstep is okay, not something I can listen to all the time though. It has it's moments however. It's really good when you're tripped out. Saw Bassnectar at a festy on some bomb acid, that was a memorable evening to say the least. I'd say Nit Grit is probably my favorite dubstep artist from all that I've heard, Cookie Monsta is pretty good too. Especially when you listen to Cookie Monsta with headphones on in a dark room, with a laser projector on the walls while peaking on LSD and nitrous.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



-Technique- said:


> Being burnt out is the worst feeling, especially at work or school. Around what time did you go to bed?


My bad just saw this. And about like 3am haha.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

mcdicks is not better than what i had last night

shut your filthy mouth


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Depends on the person. Driving high obviously fucked with him, as he is a bitch. Then there are other people who can drive high and are fine. Before he passed away my friend would drive high as a kite all the time and I never once felt in danger while in a car with him.


I'm sure there are drunk drivers who think they drive fine whilst drunk, too.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

^ I do.

honestly I will never understand the fuckheads that speed and get in accidents when drunk.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Canada Day is amazing, I'm headed to work and my buddies have a couple joints waiting to be smoked, can't wait!

Yeah guys I'll be careful, don't want to be unemployed after all.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Hiplop said:


> I'm sure there are drunk drivers who think they drive fine whilst drunk, too.


Ironically, the exact same guy i mentioned before drove just as good drunk and actually learned to drive a stick drunk.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Just like Rush, tried it a couple of times and its just not for me. Give me coke, or mdma over weed any day. I don't see the point in sitting around in a chair for a couple of hours, doing sod all, feeling sick with your head spinning and neededing a shit every so often.


----------



## Havokk (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Do it quite often not much to do here where I live small place plus I have not many real friends hence why I am on a wrestling fourm,

Sometimes I get really skeched out tho start thinking the stinger is gunna get me


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Havokk said:


> Do it quite often not much to do here where I live small place *plus I have not many real friends hence why I am on a wrestling fourm,*
> 
> Sometimes I get really skeched out tho start thinking the stinger is gunna get me


:lmao And how did you come up with that conclusion?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Man yesterday had the most awesome Weed in a fucking long time, my friend brought it so i dont know what its called but after we smoked 10 Joints and did a good amount on the bong i wasn't dead i was fucking alive! Cant believe how much we smoked, and i dont plan on doing so much in the near future, was just something else..I had even haluzinations, bassicly really weak compared to something on the LSD, but everything was so blurred cloudy, i kinda felt sick, but it was awesome, it actually was pretty brutal, i couldn't believe that i was that high, i couldn't belIeve you could get that, i wasn't prepared at all so we got pretty crazy walking around the city buying shit amounts of food.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

WF91 nice to hear you had a good time, The most I've smoked is pretty much the same as you but I hit 12 joints that day, It was an experience to remember, no doubt.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

12 joints is great, 3 brownies is better. I was high for a full 24 hours straight, never happened since. Although I haven't eaten 3 since then either, as I don't make them because it makes your house smell like weed and I live in a town house attached to another one so that isn't a bright idea. I wouldn't recommend it though, this was before I went to the Joe Rogan Academy for eating edibles.

I remember I ended up wandering to the mall and watched a movie at Futureshop, no joke. Full movie too.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I remember I ended up wandering to the mall and watched a movie at Futureshop, no joke. Full movie too.


:lmao 

I remember when I was dim one time and went into futureshop and Avatar was playing on Bluray on 60' Sony TV, I was amazed, I didn't watch the full movie but a good 20 minutes of amazement was enough.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



8 Ball said:


> Just like Rush, tried it a couple of times and its just not for me. Give me coke, or mdma over weed any day. I don't see the point in sitting around in a chair for a couple of hours, doing sod all, feeling sick with your head spinning and neededing a shit every so often.


coke? have fun.


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



radiatedrich said:


> Yeah I agree... and drunk drivers usually don't even get sentenced. They just spend a night in a cell. Pot smokers do get sentenced, sometimes for years at a time. It's a waste of money and prison space if you ask me.


One of the dumbest posts I've ever read.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> WF91 nice to hear you had a good time, The most I've smoked is pretty much the same as you but I hit 12 joints that day, It was an experience to remember, no doubt.


Thanks

Just sucks that there is no weed left now, well was still worth it now just gotta wait a week or so to buy more.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Speaking of smoking, I think I'm officially addicted to cigarettes. I have been smoking on and off since I was 13, but never craved a pack. Now I have been stressed the last few weeks and been smoking whenever I can get my hand on a cigarette. Ugh, never thought this day would come.


----------



## dfasimon (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

use to alot but stopped, i could see how it was affecting me


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



RKO920 said:


> Speaking of smoking, I think I'm officially addicted to cigarettes. I have been smoking on and off since I was 13, but never craved a pack. Now I have been stressed the last few weeks and been smoking whenever I can get my hand on a cigarette. Ugh, never thought this day would come.


That's not good, I had a smoke today after nearly two weeks, I never crave a smoke even though I've finished a pack before in a day, I like to keep it this way and will do everything in my power to do so.

What I have learned though is that, it is harder for pot smokers to quit cigarettes than it for non pot smokers.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I got really high, really fast last night and fell asleep waaaaaaaaay before I planned to. Wasn't happy, I had a bunch of shit I had to do.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao see what I meant when I said youmjust get too lazy and tired after bunning, guess your exercising advice to cure laziness didn't work for you last night. :rolleyes

Happens to all of us and as another member mentioned weeks ago, it really is the downside of getting high.

Today is the best example, I woke up after a good nine hours of sleep, you'd think that would be good enough for even getting high and having energy, but It's certainly not because an hour after waking up I smoked a joint, and 20 minutes into my dream world I started to get tired and lazy, Like WTF? I just woke up, I shouldn't be lazy or tired already, I hate it!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I wasn't even tired in the least, nor did I have any intention of sleeping. I was sitting there, bored, so I figured I would burn the sacred plant and after about 3 bongs I wake up 5 hours later. But it was weird, I laid back a little and it was as if I only blinked, if that makes any sense. I laid back on my bed a little and I blinked and when I closed my eyes it was 1:35 pm and when I opened them (the time that passed realistically was 5 hours but to me it only felt like one blink) it was 6:45 pm. Complete mind fuck, especially because I was still high when I woke up and thought (somehow) someone was playing a trick on me for the first 20 seconds I was up.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I sometimes have that, even without weed, when i have to stand up early and i sleep under 6 horus it's like 5 Minutes.


----------



## AMxPunk (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Never smoked anything


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Waking and baking is fun. Now the day will be filled with magic and adventure.


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I've partaken in my fair share of toking


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh come on Charlie Sheen, you've done way more than that.


WINNING


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm about to smoke out of my new bowl


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Be a man son, fill that thing to the top and take it all the way.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

My dealer gives me 1.5 of widow for £10. Pretty damn good if you ask me, but he's quite unreliable.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



THErealLEGACY said:


> I'm about to smoke out of my new bowl


I have the exact same pipe, different colour of course, the shot gun on this bad boy is impressive to say the least.

Oh yeah, listen to Walls`s advice above. :agree:



Mr.English said:


> My dealer gives me 1.5 of widow for £10. Pretty damn good if you ask me, but he's quite unreliable.


I haven`t picked up a grams worth in ages, I remember I used to do that when I didn`t have a job and $10 was all my parents gave me, but thank god those days are over.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Anybody think the non smoker votes can pass the smokers votes?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I don`t think there`s a chance now.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Is there some vote on something I don't know about or is that just a general question?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao are you that dim walls?

He's talking about the poll in this thread.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Alright, well:

1. I waked and baked and I'm seeing colors, so cut me some fucking slack.

and

2. He said smokers, I thought he meant cigs. 



LEAVE ME ALONE


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Its pretty much become a discussion thread so the poll doesn't even matter anymore, but the gap is a lot smaller then what it was.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That is true, it is just discussion now. I forgot entirely that Rated R started the entire thing and his first post is funny as fuck to me now. I will single handily keep this thread going until the end of time if I have to. I'll just turn it into my Walls's Blazing Blog thread and I'll get really fucking high every day and just write everything I come up with about anything whenever you guys eventually lose interest in this thread.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> That is true, it is just discussion now. I forgot entirely that Rated R started the entire thing and his first post is funny as fuck to me now. I will single handily keep this thread going until the end of time if I have to. I'll just turn it into my Walls's Blazing Blog thread and I'll get really fucking high every day and just write everything I come up with about anything* whenever you guys eventually lose interest in this thread*.


Don't worry Walls, that won't be happening any time soon. 

As for my first post in this thread, I totally lied about the smoking weed only once part, I have some personal friends that log on to the forum here and there so I didn't want the risk of them knowing about it, but I checked on their profile and they haven't been on in awhile so I let myself go and here we are...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You son of a bitch.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh man I just took one hit from my pipe and I'm buzzed, It wasn't that big of a hit. Man am I glad the folks aren't home.

EDIT - MUNCHIES!!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm going to go have sex now. I win.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao No Shit.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Just stay blue dudes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ugkg9RePc

Does anyone know that shit? Haha it's from my childhood, found it randomly on Youtube, im pretty high so i remembered that this is the greatest song of alL times and as long as i dont watch it sober or not high i think i'll be safe, i nominate them for the Oscars, and yes i do realize Oscars are for Movies but that Music Video is pretty much as good as Scarface or Rocky II.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I have the same convictions as Gene Simmons.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I have the exact same pipe, different colour of course, the shot gun on this bad boy is impressive to say the least.
> 
> Oh yeah, listen to Walls`s advice above. :agree:


I love it... Hits like a champion..


and that was right after I smoked


----------



## gooner1 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Anyone here ever been to Toronto? Make sure you check out the vapour lounge


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Just stay blue dudes http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ugkg9RePc
> 
> Does anyone know that shit? Haha it's from my childhood, found it randomly on Youtube, im pretty high so i remembered that this is the greatest song of alL times and as long as i dont watch it sober or not high i think i'll be safe, i nominate them for the Oscars, and yes i do realize Oscars are for Movies but that Music Video is pretty much as good as Scarface or Rocky II.


I need to thank you for this video. I just smoked some and watched this and I forgot how completely terrible it is in the absolute best way. I'm so high that when they started head banging and singing while flying the ship I had to wipe tears from my eyes from laughing so hard. One of the finer things in life and as always, it was free.

Edit - After watching this video a few more times it became apparent to me that the reason I have such a connection to this video is that it completely sums up how I feel sometimes when I'm way too high: Flying through the galaxy at speed, chasing blue aliens and then eventually putting on a concert for them while they all sway their arms back and fourth.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

No sweat, i watched it yesterday around 10 times before going into a Scrubs and Malcolm in the Middle marathon, but now i refuse to watch it cause i know the Music Vid will be horrible when im not high.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Alright, so, I was informed in the General Movie thread that there is a movie where Bon fucking Jovi is a vampire hunter and he leads a pack of them to go hunt some vampire bitch. How I didn't know about this, I don't know. But I will see it today and I will be high and it will be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## smkelly13 (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

What's wrong with marijuana again?

I mean, could anyone say with a degree of certainty that smoking weed is as bad as drinking beer and/or alcohol? No one is MADD about pot, not like they are with booze. Cigarettes are worse than pot too. Same with acid, cocaine, heroin, meth, X, various pills that people pop (like Vicodin, Flexeril, Oxycontin, Morphine), air dusters, and open gasoline cans. So at the very worst, pot is on the list of 'bad things' but ranks at the very bottom of said list.

Personally I have no problem with weed. I smoke it everyday. Helps keep me from suffering, and keeps the various aches and pains associated with being a combat related MOS Marine at bay. Out of all the times I have ever smoked pot, only one or two times were for fun...the rest was for alleviating excruciating pain so I didn't have to take pills or drink enough alcohol to soothe my body that I destroyed while in the military. 

As an aside, I could be considered an addict. Not necessarily an addict of drugs, but an addict of living a comfortable and excruciating pain free life. Of that, I am guilty. And of that, I am entitled to.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



smkelly13 said:


> What's wrong with marijuana again?
> 
> I mean, could anyone say with a degree of certainty that smoking weed is as bad as drinking beer and/or alcohol? No one is MADD about pot, not like they are with booze. Cigarettes are worse than pot too. Same with acid, cocaine, heroin, meth, X, various pills that people pop (like Vicodin, Flexeril, Oxycontin, Morphine), air dusters, and open gasoline cans. So at the very worst, pot is on the list of 'bad things' but ranks at the very bottom of said list.
> 
> ...


You summed it up pretty perfectly right there, I'm in the same boat as you. Sort of. I have rheumatoid arthritis and smoke weed to help alleviate that pain, which it has been proven to be a fantastic anti-inflammatory and I can assure you from my personal experiences it's true. I was taking all kinds of meds for it and they all had their own side effects and some made me sick. I started to smoke weed and it works better than any of those pills ever did and there is no side effects and does no damage to my body either, which eventually the heavy meds I was taking for it would have. Every day since I was 14 I have woken up in absolutely excruciating pain, most of my joints are swollen. 

Smoking weed just makes my life better. And that's not to say I don't smoke to just fuck around, I do. But not all the time. I'd say 8/10 it's for pain and the other 2 I'm just fucking around. But since I been in pain literally every second of every day since I was 14, pretty much anytime I do do it could be considered for pain.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Walls, it still surprises me that you didn't start bunning till after High School, if a poster reads any of your posts he'd likely think you have been a pot smoker since your teenage days, that's not a bad thing btw.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Fuck, I wished I smoked since I was a teenager. I would have gotten high everyday for free. I was so against pot that I was hesitant to get with this one chick because she smoked weed. I was so anit-weed that I passed up going over to her house with her hot as fuck friend for the night to drink and smoke weed. And Amanda, the chick I liked and who invited me over, was hot as fuck too. I was so ridiculously straight edge that I passed up getting high and drunk with two very hot chicks which no doubt would have lead to a three way fpalm

I regret it to this day. Thankfully, another three way presented itself about a year later and I jumped all over that. Literally. It was with two ex gf's who became friends. That's right, like a BOSS.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I regret it to this day. Thankfully, another three way presented itself about a year later and I jumped all over that. Literally. It was with two ex gf's who became friends. That's right, like a BOSS.


.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yesterday was fun, lost my wallet on the Train Station and no one stole it! Some old lady picked it up and brought it to the ticket sale, and i asked my dad cause i was out to get it, and after 20 minits i froze, because i forogt i had weed in my wallet and my dad would find out, he didn't find it thank god, how i dont know, my wallet t stank of the green stuff, after that i smoked it all happy that i didn't lose it, had 150 dollars in my wallet, all my cards, my weed. So i got really fucking high, i was floating over the island, when all of a sudden a black dude came to me and my friends and started asking for some chaing, i gave him ike 20 cents and goodbye, didn't think anything of it,but he didnt go away, he started philosophy and started to tell his whole life story, he bored me to death, i could feel the weed going away from my body, so i said fuck off man killing the mood, his face was basicly expressing betrayal, sadness and dissapointment, if i would have known him for 20 years, never met the dude he almost started crying why i was so mean, felt bad for the guy, but he left, that guy sure had something in him, was emotional as fuck and i cant stand that on weed, just wanna chill.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

The weirdest thing happened to me too today, I had just came home from picking up some bud, I thought I had lost my phone, I looked all around, I swear I thought I lost it, and than I see it on the sofa, right next to where I was sitting, fucking ripped!


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Actually that's nothing even when i'm not high i alwys feel i have lost something like the phone, wallet and stuff, i will grt a shock search around in panic in my pants and then normlly find it, i hate it, or when im in the bus, i always think my phone is vibrating, it's really making me sick.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



> On April 12th, 2011, Justice Donald Taliano found that Canada's Marijuana Medical Access Regulations (MMAR) and "the prohibitions against the possession and production of cannabis (marijuana) contained in sections 4 and 7 respectively of the Controlled Drugs and Substances Act" are "constitutionally invalid and of no force and effect"[19] . The government was given 90 days (until July 11th) to fill the void in those sections, or the possession and cultivation of Marijuana would become legal in all of Canada. This includes the non-medical use of the drug.


Does that mean tomorrow is a potential holiday?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, weed has essentially been legal here now for awhile while they sort this shit out. I highly doubt they let this slip and it just becomes legal. Where I am (Ontario), the weed laws are very relaxed.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Yeah, weed has essentially been legal here now for awhile while they sort this shit out. I highly doubt they let this slip and it just becomes legal. Where I am (Ontario), the weed laws are very relaxed.


you sir are one lucky son of a bitch! lol :lmao over in u.k its a class B drug load of BS!


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That's so fucking badass.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Grubbs89 said:


> you sir are one lucky son of a bitch! lol :lmao over in u.k its a class B drug load of BS!


Shit, in the States weed is a schedule 1 drug, meaning it's more illegal than coke and heroin. True story.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



NorthernLights said:


> Does that mean tomorrow is a potential holiday?


So let me get this straight, in the entire Canada including Calgary, weed will be legal now? You can smoke outside without getting busted?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't think it's 100% legal everywhere now, so I wouldn't push your luck. We'll know when it becomes fully legal, which it won't tomorrow. They won't let it happen.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Shit, in the States weed is a schedule 1 drug, meaning it's more illegal than coke and heroin. True story.


That's honestly insane . So in the states if you got busted with weed , what would be the consequences ? 

I still can't get over it is a schedule one drug . The dangers of coke/ heroin are in such a stark contrast and can't even be compared .

This video shows the dangers of coke abuse .


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

What is your guys most awkward memory while being high?

Mine has to be about 2 1/2 years ago, I wake baked out of my mind, I didn't smoke a lot back than either so it got me high easily, I recall we skipped a class and after that I was seriously flying, I came back to school and all I could recall was a bunch of girls sitting there and all I did was stare at them.

I'm sure the girls later on realized that I was baked out of my mind, I'm pretty sure one of them did though as I made out with her 2 weeks after that awkward moment.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Thought this be a good place to post this for laughs










found it on google


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I got one too.

Why go to High School when you can go to School High?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;9947297 said:


> *What is your guys most awkward memory while being high?*
> 
> Mine has to be about 2 1/2 years ago, I wake baked out of my mind, I didn't smoke a lot back than either so it got me high easily, I recall we skipped a class and after that I was seriously flying, I came back to school and all I could recall was a bunch of girls sitting there and all I did was stare at them.
> 
> I'm sure the girls later on realized that I was baked out of my mind, I'm pretty sure one of them did though as I made out with her 2 weeks after that awkward moment.


The most recent one I can remember was my fiance's friend Pam was over, I don't know if you can recall anything about her but she is the nutty one with a paranoid schizophrenic boyfriend who beats her. Anyway, she was squawking on and on about it and I was super high, just staring out the window watching the tree outside my house sway from side to side. That's when I kinda started to sway in the motion of the tree as well. That's not the embarrassing part, while doing this Pam said something like "He threw a picnic table at me in our back yard" and without thinking I blurted out "I want to hit you with a fucking picnic table right now too, I've heard this a million times". They both just stared at me and I calmly made another bowl and they went on talking.

I don't filter myself well when high.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Swimming/being in the water while high=is the best shit ever. You gotta love it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

So, the fiance got fired (yet again) and now no weed for at least a month.

I. Hate. My. Life.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

SHIT!!!

You should become a dealers walls, no joke.

I would too but I don't have my own home to run it from so it's not possible but dealing is easy money.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't have the balls to be a dealer. I couldn't handle the constant stress and not a chance in hell I could handle prison. As I've said before, the weed laws here are really relaxed, if you aren't selling. If you're selling they will fuck your life.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh that's really shitty, I sold for a few weeks in High School, quick money I must say.

You guys ever try hash or oil? My cousin is coming over tomorrow with some, I'm really excited to try it out.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You are going to get FUCKED UP, son.

Don't overdue it, it's easy to.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm planning to not get fucked up, but we'll see.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Then don't touch the stuff.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I thought I /thread weeks ago lol


----------



## SuperBrawl (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Shit, in the States weed is a schedule 1 drug, meaning it's more illegal than coke and heroin. True story.


Each state has different laws. In NY it's not "more illegal" than other drugs. Penalty for unlawful possession isn't even a misdemeanor, it's a violation. 

First arrest for possession is always a dismissal in 6 months or a year. It's a slap on the wrist in NY.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm aware that each state has different laws, that's how the government is going after weed shops in states where medical weed is legal. State wise it's legal if you have a card but that doesn't mean shit federally.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I just watched the two and a half men episode where Sheen gets prescribed weed from his doctor in able to sleep, it's honestly one of the good videos I've seen lately.

It's funny how the doc just pull out like a quarter and hands it to Sheen, bad ass.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed wants nothing to do with Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

That's funny because now weed is actually named Charlie Sheen (you told me this).


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I would NEVER deal again. I did it years ago and I had to sneak out of my house at 430 AM multiple times, to feed the fiends. Not worth the bullshit.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



RKO920 said:


> I would NEVER deal again. I did it years ago and I had to sneak out of my house at 430 AM multiple times, to feed the fiends. Not worth the bullshit.


Why would you even bother going at 4 AM?

I have known hundreds of dealers and not to my memory have one of them made a deal while they were busy with some other shit.

That's the rule, you make deals on the side, when you have nothing to do and can go no wrong with the cash.

I dealed too for a few weeks back in High School, and things always went that way for me.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Well I was only 16, so I was doing anything for money. It was a stupid idea in general. Way to stressful when it comes to reuping and etc.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;9965456 said:


> That's funny because now weed is actually named Charlie Sheen (you told me this).


I'm aware but the weed is still afraid of Sheen.

On a side note, how amazing would it be to smoke for a few hours with Sheen? Would it even effect him?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I'm aware but the weed is still afraid of Sheen.
> 
> On a side note, how amazing would it be to smoke for a few hours with Sheen? Would it even effect him?



This is a great question sir. Charlie Sheen has probably done more drugs on his way from his Villa to the party then anybody in the universe. Some people have high tolerance for certain things, but fail at others. A friend of mine is just a Stoner, he loves the stuff more then his soul. he needs shitloads toeven get high, but give him 2 beers and a few shots of vodka and he is dead on the ground saying never again, then follows being sick for the next day. But to answer the question i think it would make him high in a different way,it's not really a party drug, so i say A eating 7 pound stake and crashing in the bathtub. But dont take my word for it, i am kinda coming down from a huuge LSD Trip, dont know what day it is or what time, but i am still pretty sure A.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Every day for 10 years.

Glad I stopped that shit a couple years ago. My life's been a lot better since.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Sounds like you had a real issue with it.


----------



## AllTimeJobber (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Have tryed it a couple of times and would defiantly do it again, just don't want to do it to often in case I get addicted.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed isn't addictive, ATJ.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Sure isn't.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I really fail to understand why people even believe that? Why is our society like this? :no:


----------



## VikesRule_HBK (Feb 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Why would you even bother going at 4 AM?
> 
> I have known hundreds of dealers and not to my memory have one of them made a deal while they were busy with some other shit.
> 
> ...


Naw. You gotta be makin that cash money all day er' day. Fuck whatever else you're doing. If you got the shit and you got customers, you gotta hook them up or they'll go to Johnny on 34th and Penn or some shit.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



VikesRule_HBK said:


> Naw. You gotta be makin that cash money all day er' day. Fuck whatever else you're doing. If you got the shit and you got customers, you gotta hook them up or they'll go to Johnny on 34th and Penn or some shit.


I really wish you were right man, I definitely wouldn't have to plan to pick up days before.

It really depends from dealer to dealer I guess but my recent dealers have really been shitty.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I really fail to understand why people even believe that? Why is our society like this? :no:


It's good to fail if you dont want to suceed


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm smoking weed right now i just finished work this thread is awesome !


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Weed isn't addictive, ATJ.


Yes it is for some people.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



We Are Legion said:


> Yes it is for some people.


Psychologically it can, yes. But not physically b/c you don't become dependant on it like with real drugs.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I used to smoke about once per week. Sometimes, a lot less. I never smoked weed regularly and I don't intend to. It doesn't affect me badly but I don't really enjoy being tired and paranoid. I used to laugh at basically anything when I used to smoke more but it pretty much makes me tired now.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



DR JUPES said:


> Psychologically it can, yes. But not physically b/c you don't become dependant on it like with real drugs.


There really isn't any difference though. Dependence is dependence. Doesn't matter how you become hooked. You still experience both psychological and physical withdrawal symptoms when you stop if you abused it hardcore enough. 

Granted, it's nothing like heroin withdrawal (from what I've _heard_ from heroin addicts, no personal experience there thankfully), but still not easy to quit if it becomes an everyday ritual for you. And despite the little segment on "Half Baked" about how it pales in comparison to coke and other drugs is irrelevant.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Idk, I think it depends on the person. I smoked regularly since 2007, and earlier this year I quit for a couple months to get clean while looking for a new job. I didn't experience any type of withdrawal physically or mentally.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



HullKogan said:


> Idk, I think it depends on the person. I smoked regularly since 2007, and earlier this year I quit for a couple months to get clean while looking for a new job. I didn't experience any type of withdrawal physically or mentally.


Yeah, I think so too. I can smoke cigarettes every day for months and give up on them easily. It is assumed that most people that smoke are addicted and that's definitely the case but for me, I don't get addicted to it. The same can definitely be said about weed considering that it is easier for some people to let it go in comparison to others.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



HullKogan said:


> Idk, I think it depends on the person. I smoked regularly since 2007, and earlier this year I quit for a couple months to get clean while looking for a new job. I didn't experience any type of withdrawal physically or mentally.


You're right. It really does. That's why I said "some people". Some people have more-addictive inclinations to certain drugs and their effects. A lot of people tell me alcohol is more addictive, but I can easily go months without a drink. Couldn't do that with weed until I got dead serious about it and ditched it permanently.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

People who get addicted to Weed are usually just filling a hole, a problem lurking behind you know, it's like a friend of mine, hey i like him but he is 300 Pounds and says he is addicted to Food, it's just an excuse to continue your wrong path, and that's fine with me but if you blame things or other People for your doing, you are powerless.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't know about that. I never blamed weed for any problems. If anything, it _helped_ me with my problems. I was far-more violent and confrontational before I made weed a habit. It helped me keep things in perspective, brush-off unneeded stress, and I could multi-task easier. Didn't even make me lazy. Again... depends on the person.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I didnt say you, i was talking generally, and even if you were i dont judge.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

FUCK MY LIFE!

I'd been bunning for the past week and I knew there was something up becasuse I wasn't getting as high as I used to, I couldn't figure out what it was.

It turns out to be the stupid lighter, it just died on me today and most likely was the reason I wasn't getting good hits from my pipe, as I wasn't getting enough fire to burn the weed.

I can honestly say with this new lighter I'm as high as I prefer.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

It took you that long to realize it was the lighter? You didn't look down, notice the flame wasn't as big and went and got another one? Come on bro, you're making us look bad


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

When I used to smoke cannabis in high school a lot, it never affected me scholastically or even my social life. I still made good grades and everything. I learned to seperate play time from work time.

The only problem with weed is that you can get in trouble with it. That's all.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> It took you that long to realize it was the lighter? You didn't look down, notice the flame wasn't as big and went and got another one? Come on bro, you're making us look bad


I honestly couldn't because it's been windy all week long and I seriously thought it could be the bad wind or this weed was just bad.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Walls and Rated R™ have made his thread awesome :agree: im smoking right now. i smoke alot and i do it because i enjoy it


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;9975888 said:


> I honestly couldn't because it's been windy all week long and I seriously thought it could be the bad wind or this weed was just bad.


So you wasted a lot of weed because of having to smoke outside? Buy one of those shed kits or something and build it in the back yard and hot box in there, get a tree house, anything.


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never smoked dope. and i probably never will.
Because 2 of my cousins were smoking dope. K2, and Meth and they were heavy on almost everything except for heroin, coke, etc.
And they lost they're kids. they're wifes. and have been locked up more then i can count in the past 2 months. AND Pot KILLS brain cells.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



wretlingfan203 said:


> I've never smoked dope. and i probably never will.
> Because 2 of my cousins were smoking dope. K2, and Meth and they were heavy on almost everything except for heroin, coke, etc.
> And they lost they're kids. they're wifes. and have been locked up more then i can count in the past 2 months. AND Pot KILLS brain cells.


Other drugs seriously give weed a bad name, I'm sure your cousins fucked up because of the K2, and Meth drugs, not weed.


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Other drugs seriously give weed a bad name, I'm sure your cousins fucked up because of the K2, and Meth drugs, not weed.


Yep. Weed in my opinion though should still be illegal even though it's not as bad as ciggs.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



wretlingfan203 said:


> I've never smoked dope. and i probably never will.
> Because 2 of my cousins were smoking dope. K2, and Meth and they were heavy on almost everything except for heroin, coke, etc.
> And they lost they're kids. they're wifes. and have been locked up more then i can count in the past 2 months. AND Pot KILLS brain cells.


Your cousins are fucking losers and it had nothing to do with pot. They would have fucked up either way, I can assure you.



wretlingfan203 said:


> Yep. Weed in my opinion though should still be illegal even though it's not as bad as ciggs.


That's a really stupid statement.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Walls for mayor, legalize weed!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I wish I was mayor, then I could get myself some fucking cigs. Going through massive withdrawals right now, not in a good mood.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



wretlingfan203 said:


> I've never smoked dope. and i probably never will.
> Because 2 of my cousins were smoking dope. K2, and *Meth* and they were *heavy on almost everything* except for heroin, coke, etc.
> And they lost they're kids. they're wifes. and have been locked up more then i can count in the past 2 months. AND *Pot KILLS brain cells*.


thats what i read lol you moron you blame pot for all that what about the meth ? seriously walls is right non smokers are naive

edit yay 150 posts for cole phelps !


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I wish I was mayor, then I could get myself some fucking cigs. Going through massive withdrawals right now, not in a good mood.


Thats sucks you should try to borrow some of your neighbours even if they shut you down their reaction would be priceless lol


*Yep. Weed in my opinion though should still be illegal even though it's not as bad as ciggs.*

lol wtf


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I honestly couldn't because it's been windy all week long and I seriously thought it could be the bad wind or this weed was just bad.


I dont know how the weather was or is Canada but here it's been pretty much storming the past week, just imaginining to smoke in that weather totally wett, wouldn't wanna do it. You gotta get your own place kid, do you work or are in shool? And if you cant move away dont you have a basement?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

They say you can't buy me love 
but you damn sure can buy me bud !


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



wretlingfan203 said:


> I've never smoked dope. and i probably never will.
> Because 2 of my cousins were smoking dope. K2, and Meth and they were heavy on almost everything except for heroin, coke, etc.
> And they lost they're kids. they're wifes. and have been locked up more then i can count in the past 2 months. AND Pot KILLS brain cells.


I really hope you don't think all their problems stemmed from weed because I can assure you that it was all those heavier drugs that really fucked them up.

My cousin use to blaze nearly everyday and still does time from time and he's currently a specialist doctor that makes nearly a grand a day. So its not like smoking weed will ruin your life/future, it just helps you relax and chill.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

People view weed as an escape like other drugs. I view it as an enhancement to life.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Smoked my boys bud last night, which is apparently called "green crack" Shit put me to sleep lol.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

How much did you smoke and how long did it put you down for?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> I dont know how the weather was or is Canada but here it's been pretty much storming the past week, just imaginining to smoke in that weather totally wett, wouldn't wanna do it. You gotta get your own place kid, do you work or are in shool? And if you cant move away dont you have a basement?


I'm working currently but the pay is not good to get a place of my own, but again I'm just a 19 year old part time worker at Wal-Mart.

We do have a basement but the smell spreads in a minute to the top floor (LOL I know this because I've tried it before), I haven't risked it since, don't want a good old hour lecture from the Dad......AGAIN!


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> How much did you smoke and how long did it put you down for?


Two L's and about 2 hours or so.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I'm working currently but the pay is not good to get a place of my own, but again I'm just a 19 year old part time worker at Wal-Mart.
> 
> We do have a basement but the smell spreads in a minute to the top floor (LOL I know this because I've tried it before), I haven't risked it since, don't want a good old hour lecture from the Dad......AGAIN!


Put tape around the seals of the basement door and just blow it out the window. I am determined to figure out a way to get you smoking inside, this outside thing is bullshit.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Put tape around the seals of the basement door and just blow it out the window. I am determined to figure out a way to get you smoking inside, this outside thing is bullshit.


My Favorite Smoking weed pastime is getting in a car driving down the highway to someplace random.no plans,just smoking bongs in the car driving down the freeway with the sun on your face it's meditation for me and i've allways just like starting out the window just allways found it really relaxing put some really cool music on and your set and despite all the times we did it we NEVER even looked like getting caught

.my mate was driving so he had to pull over every now and then so he could he a smoke too lol 

and btw we NEVER ever looked like having an accident either you pot haters nothing in his driving ability changed whatsoever and im normaly a worry wart about the sorta shit im not one to these wankers speeding dangerously and shit we where still in controll just wanted to be clear


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Blazing outside isn't bad, but if you live in fucking Calgary then that's just absurd. Get a car and just hotbox it all the time.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Put tape around the seals of the basement door and just blow it out the window. I am determined to figure out a way to get you smoking inside, this outside thing is bullshit.


Yeah for sure, I definitely need a way to be getting high inside the house.

One of my friends recently got a vaporizer himself after I told him about it, I'll likely be getting my own soon too. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Blazing outside isn't bad, but if you live in fucking Calgary then that's just absurd. Get a car and just hotbox it all the time.


I'm definitely getting a car soon when the college semester rolls around, maybe that will do the trick in order for me to bun anytime, anywhere.

OH BTW, Calgary ain't that bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I wouldn't even last there in the Winter. I love blazing outside during Winter and would probably end up buried alive by all the snow down there. I love hotboxing a car with my friends and then getting a shit load of McDonalds, there really is no better munchies than McNuggets and Junior McChickens.


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I used to do it with friends in high school. But once I got graduated it just seems pretty childish. I got friends who still do it who are much older or about the same age. Just seems pretty pathetic seeing old stoners.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I wouldn't even last there in the Winter. I love blazing outside during Winter and would probably end up buried alive by all the snow down there. I love hotboxing a car with my friends and then getting a shit load of McDonalds, there really is no better munchies than McNuggets and Junior McChickens.


Oh yeah your from BC, the place where it never snows, I would honestly hate to be a Calgarian too if I was raised up in BC.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I'm working currently but the pay is not good to get a place of my own, but again I'm just a 19 year old part time worker at Wal-Mart.
> 
> We do have a basement but the smell spreads in a minute to the top floor (LOL I know this because I've tried it before), I haven't risked it since, don't want a good old hour lecture from the Dad......AGAIN!


Like walls i am determined to find a way, so you can smoke at home or in a car. Just buy the best car Serbia has










But you probably wouldn't be allowed to drive it, get into the Car, or stand next to it, so there are a few things needed to clear up, but we are getting there.

But i know though what you mean, i am 19 myself, and most jobs dont pay well, and they take advantage of younger people, luckily if you work constructions here, you are bound to make good money. I am making always around 4000-6000 Franks which is about the same in Dollars, but i work weird hours, and that's why i am online on the weirdest hours. Pays well but is pretty demanding job physsicly, and working sometimes in the night just kills the body, he is always confused. That's why i decided to start a Janitor shool programm, it isn't as awful as it sounds, goes 2 Years will be making a 1000 a month which is more like a bit of cash and learning, andafter that i will be making the same as construction, just not kill my body it's a nice gig, well until i become the next John Cena of course.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

im 20 and im doing okay for a stoner i only work twice a week but it's enough to drink, smoke and gamble away lol

btw i remember reading in this thread someone talking about wanting to come down off alcohol speaking as a stoner alcoholic. weed is the best thing to get you ready for bed i dunno it just makes me feel less like shit in the gut also it helps me sleeping which is hard when you've been drinking all night


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Oh yeah your from BC, the place where it never snows, I would honestly hate to be a Calgarian too if I was raised up in BC.


It sometimes snows a shit load here, and gets to -10 to -20 range every year for December/January. Not all of us are snowed in constantly trying to get out of our houses. 

But really, you should build a treehouse and just blaze in there all the time.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It sometimes snows a shit load here, and gets to -10 to -20 range every year for December/January. Not all of us are snowed in constantly trying to get out of our houses.
> 
> *But really, you should build a treehouse and just blaze in there all the time*.


That was one of my previous ideas and I fully support it. You could take women up there:

"We going inside?"

"Naw babeh, I smoke in mah mutha fuckin' tree house"

You'll be a pussy magnet.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao Great idea guys.

About the tree house, It wouldn't work because my house is the first house on one of the most busiest streets here, really wouldn't work.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

LOL @ at the fact that you actually explained to us why at 19 having a tree house would be an issue and the only issue is you live on a busy street, not how fucking ridiculous it is.

This whole no weed for a long time thing really, really fucking sucks. The only positive is that I'm going to get blasted out of my mind off of very little when I do get some. But I know myself, I won't just do a little. I can do 6 grams by myself in under 3 hours and I fully intend on doing so. I just don't know when


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

WOW! I can last 6 grams for atleast a week.

How much do you usually pick up? How long does a quarter usually last you?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Pick up 6, get 7. 7 lasts me a night, and that's by myself. Less if the fiance decides to partake. I don't fuck around.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

So you pick up everyday or something since the 7 grams you pick up only lasts you one night?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't smoke everyday, although it may seem like it. I shouldn't say I go through 7 EVERY single time or else I wouldn't have a house I would have to assume. I've cut back a lot recently due to finances, hence not having any now for well over a week. If I have the money I do go through 7 in a night, I enjoy going deep. My fiance was making pretty decent money until she got canned so I was able to keep it up for a little bit.

Also depends on the quality of the stuff as well for how much I need. I never get shitty stuff but I have a tolerance and that's half the problem. For a long time I was smoking everyday and in the past two months or so I have started to take days off to let my weed clock reset. And even on my days off I might have one or two and due to taking days off it gets me high, just for not as long. But for the foreseeable future I won't be smoking nearly as much, I need to eat and pay bills. The flip side to that is I no longer have anything for pain or eating and my sleeping gets even more fucked than it already is but there is nothing I can do about it. Bills come first.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Smoked some Sour Diesel last night and I woke up still high lol.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I don't smoke everyday, although it may seem like it. I shouldn't say I go through 7 EVERY single time or else I wouldn't have a house I would have to assume. I've cut back a lot recently due to finances, hence not having any now for well over a week. If I have the money I do go through 7 in a night, I enjoy going deep. My fiance was making pretty decent money until she got canned so I was able to keep it up for a little bit.
> 
> Also depends on the quality of the stuff as well for how much I need. I never get shitty stuff but I have a tolerance and that's half the problem. For a long time I was smoking everyday and in the past two months or so I have started to take days off to let my weed clock reset. And even on my days off I might have one or two and due to taking days off it gets me high, just for not as long. But for the foreseeable future I won't be smoking nearly as much, I need to eat and pay bills. The flip side to that is I no longer have anything for pain or eating and my sleeping gets even more fucked than it already is but there is nothing I can do about it. Bills come first.


This might be a stupid question, but dont you work?


----------



## Red Flag (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I used to burn everyday, but the last few times I started greening . Needless to say straight batch in my bong is the only thing I feel now. As disgusting and horrible for me as it is.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Red Flag said:


> I used to burn everyday, but the last few times I started greening . Needless to say straight batch in my bong is the only thing I feel now. As disgusting and horrible for me as it is.


Try rolling joints instead or take smaller hits from a mini pipes, I know they don't fuck you up as much as a bong does, so maybe you might not green out.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't even put water in my bongs, it filters it too much for my liking. I just burn a hole in the middle of a regular sized pop bottle (not a 2L or a 1L), stick the pipe in upright and just smoke it like that. It's essentially a ghetto version of a pipe, as pipes around here are $15 and fuck that if I can drink a bottle of pop I was going to drink anyway and just use that.

I be cheap.


----------



## Red Flag (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I don't even put water in my bongs, it filters it too much for my liking. I just burn a hole in the middle of a regular sized pop bottle (not a 2L or a 1L), stick the pipe in upright and just smoke it like that. It's essentially a ghetto version of a pipe, as pipes around here are $15 and fuck that if I can drink a bottle of pop I was going to drink anyway and just use that.
> 
> I be cheap.


In Guelph we call those popper bottles, they are common place here. I just bought a bowl piece, use a cigarette to burn a hole in a pepsi bottle and put the bowl in the hole and fill it with some water. These p-bots do the trick, they're cheap and disposable too, that's why I like them.



Rated R™ said:


> Try rolling joints instead or take smaller hits a mini pipes, I know they don't fuck you up as much as a bong does, so maybe you might not green out.


Lately I've started doing that and it's been doing the trick, I get a good, nice buzz going when I burn a J. However, I did just buy a hookah, slowly working myself up to smoking out of that. I think my greening out is associated with a panic attack. I let myself think that I'm gonna get sick, and then it happens. Actually last week a buddy and me sat in my basement and smoked out of the hookah, and I started getting it into my head that I'm gonna get sick, but I just sat myself down, calmed myself down, and to take my mind off it I bought a large pizza and watched Fail Compilations on Youtube  I think it's all in my head, and the more and more I start to defeat it, the better off I'll be. It used to not be this way either, I would go through a quarter-ounce in a night and be really really ripped but feeling great. There's just that one time that fucks you over I guess :gun:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If you think you are going to get sick when you're high you'll freak out for sure. That shit can turn on you if you aren't careful.

And I really, really want a Hookah but the lowest price I've found for one here is $120.


----------



## Red Flag (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> If you think you are going to get sick when you're high you'll freak out for sure. That shit can turn on you if you aren't careful.
> 
> And I really, really want a Hookah but the lowest price I've found for one here is $120.


Oh yeah, you just have to be with some good friends who will keep you in a good mood and help you have a good time!

And I bought a little 14 inch one at Hempire here for $30 I think. It's only got one hose but I prefer it that way, you get a way better pull from it anyways. Definitely check online, you can get smallish ones for somewhere around that price. Only downside to a hookah is all of the pre-smoking work you need to do to it, such as pack your bowl, cover it in tin foil, poke holes, light the coal, get it to cherry, etc. It's just a lot of work, but when you do it, it burns slow so you can have a nice, long session that'll get you fucked!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Or I could just keep using my Volcano and have the exact same experience with none of that work, lol. I just want one because they look bad ass and I really want to sit under a tree strumming a guitar while smoking out of one while professing my knowledge of the universe to goblins I think are there but are really in my head.

Fuck, I really need some weed. See what happens when I don't smoke? DO YOU SEE?


----------



## Red Flag (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao

$30 for the novelty of doing that is not a bad deal. Plus, you can't go wrong with weed and shisha combination. SO many flavours out there, but not one that is bacon


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Or I could just keep using my Volcano and have the exact same experience with none of that work, lol. I just want one because they look bad ass and I really want to sit under a tree strumming a guitar while smoking out of one while professing my knowledge of the universe to goblins I think are there but are really in my head.
> 
> Fuck, I really need some weed. See what happens when I don't smoke? DO YOU SEE?


:lmao

I know what you mean when you say they look bad ass, I've seen old ladies smoking them all the time and I suddenly get a urge to give them some respect (not that I'm a prick to old people).

Man If I were you I'd seriously just talk to your dealer and tell him to front you, that means you'll pay him next time, If he's any good as you have said he is, he will do it!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> :lmao
> 
> I know what you mean when you say they look bad ass, I've seen old ladies smoking them all the time and I suddenly get a urge to give them some respect (not that I'm a prick to old people).
> 
> Man If I were you I'd seriously just talk to your dealer and tell him to front you, that means you'll pay him next time, If he's any good as you have said he is, he will do it!


He would front me no question, I just won't have the money to pay him back when I get paid. All of my finances are up in the air right now unfortunately and like I said, food and bills come first.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> WOW! I can last 6 grams for atleast a week.
> 
> How much do you usually pick up? How long does a quarter usually last you?


A quarter for a week? Really? That would last me two or three days if I'm by myself, but I usually do it with friends so we finish in like a day. 50 dollars for a quarter regularly would be far too much like Walls said.



Walls said:


> I don't even put water in my bongs, it filters it too much for my liking. I just burn a hole in the middle of a regular sized pop bottle (not a 2L or a 1L), stick the pipe in upright and just smoke it like that. It's essentially a ghetto version of a pipe, as pipes around here are $15 and fuck that if I can drink a bottle of pop I was going to drink anyway and just use that.
> 
> I be cheap.


Pop bottles give you some fucked up throat cancer, so I wouldn't recommended you keep using pops.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

another day, another bowl, another post lol 

Today i want to ask do you guys chop up weed with scissors or do you have a coffee grinder/device ? 

i have a coffee grinder it's just easier imo

Edit i have no idea how much i smoke a week lol. I was roughly smoking an ounce in a month. But i seem to have lost my way just before i went on holidays.im trying to cut back down now so i dont smoke it in 2 weeks. I think it also has a bit to do with the bud he gives me it's got heaps of stem because their bigger than usual big bud = big stem.He's offering to sell me this weed but it's not buds it's all broken down bottom of the bag stuff im not sure but i think i'll buy it it's 400 for two ounce's of it when it's normally 300 for one


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> another day, another bowl, another post lol
> 
> Today i want to ask do you guys chop up weed with scissors or do you have a coffee grinder/device ?
> 
> ...


I mostly roll joint and pipe hits, so I just take a nug of the usual quarted I pick up and just bust it with my hands, pretty simple.

This is obviously for small amounts though.


----------



## Red Flag (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Pop bottles give you some fucked up throat cancer, so I wouldn't recommended you keep using pops.


It'd been said that using pop cans can give you Alzheimers. I don't know how legitimate that is, but no doubt smoking out of a pop can is harmful. I prefer plastic bottles for popper bottles.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Childish Gambino said:


> It'd been said that using pop cans can give you Alzheimers. I don't know how legitimate that is, but no doubt smoking out of a pop can is harmful. I prefer plastic bottles for popper bottles.


I have never smoked out of a can, nor would I. I was referring to bottles.

And I chop my weed by hand with scissors. I have a grinder but it turns it into pixie dust in like 2 seconds flat and it annoys the fuck out of me. I never smoke joints, they are a waste so I don't really have to get too surgical about it.

I didn't even realize I had hit 10,000 posts 8 posts ago. It's a celebration bitches!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> And I chop my weed by hand with scissors. I have a grinder but it turns it into pixie dust in like 2 seconds flat and it annoys the fuck out of me.
> I didn't even realize I had hit 10,000 posts 8 posts ago. It's a celebration bitches!


yeah agreed with the pixie dust i find if you only put a little bit in it'll take forever and doesn't seem to chop properly.put heaps in, and like you said leave it on too long and your screwed lol

and congrats on 10,000 post your a really cool dude
Rated R™ your like the miz..........AWESOME !


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I recently started smoking this K2 synthetic stuff (it's legal for the time being where I'm from) and it's quite good. You can get it flavoured to Kronic, Pineapple Express or Raspberry or whatever. You get a good high (although it doesn't last as long) and you don't get a dull hangover that I used to get from smoking hydro.

Also bought myself a bong the other week. My first one. The dude threw in a double chamber percolator as well for free which is pretty sweet.

Edit: Also Rated R do you have a bathroom that has an exhaust fan in it? I live on my own but I don't like to smoke inside because I don't want my apartment to reek of weed and my neighbours are old people so I can't use my balcony unless it's late at night so I usually just go into my bathroom, turn on the exhaust fan (close the door) and open the window a little and it will suck the fresh air from outside in. Take your hit then just exhale into the exhaust fan and it will get rid of most of it. Just make sure you leave the fan on for another 5 minutes or so and you'll be completely odour free.

Hope I can help!


----------



## Hilltop Hood (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

*Yeah, But Only One Every Few Mouths.*


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Man I just got to thinking how awesome it would be to try weed from Australia or some other neigbouring countries.

I thought of Australia all the sudden because I seen the two above posters.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Australian weed would be interesting. Any weed for me right now would be interesting.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Fuck Australian weed, the only other weed that I would actually want to try is probably from Jamaica and the Caribbean .


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

The only weed I would say fuck it too would be Mexican. Had some a few years back and that shit was atrocious.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Rain, Rain, go away come back......NEVER! :lmao

Don't mind the rain too much it's the wind and thunderstorms that tick me off when I'm trying to bun.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I'd like to try some weed from India. Something tells me they have good weed.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

Australian weed fucking sucks.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Panther said:


> I'd like to try some weed from India. Something tells me they have good weed.


I heard they don't even have weed down there, it's pretty much all hash, not all but tons of my friends tell me it's rare to find weed there and they just smoked hash and did oil.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Panther said:


> I'd like to try some weed from India. Something tells me they have good weed.


Not really. I've tried, my parents are from there so I visit every couple of years, and it's average. Then again, I might have gotten some shady weed because the guy probably figured out I wasn't from there.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Not really. I've tried, my parents are from there so I visit every couple of years, and it's average. Then again, I might have gotten some shady weed because the guy probably figured out I wasn't from there.


Do they have the same weed as us?

You sure it wasn't hash?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I heard they don't even have weed down there, it's pretty much all hash, not all but tons of my friends tell me it's rare to find weed there and they just smoked hash and did oil.


Nothing wrong with some good hash but look at these dudes.








I couldn't find one in English. They seem to be smoking some good shit!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

It was weed. I haven't tried their hash, but next time I go I'll try and get some. I think their weed is different than ours because of the climate over there, but it still has the same effects so it doesn't really make a difference.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Evolution said:


> Australian weed fucking sucks.


You're just mad you dont live here ! We have beaches and hot chicks on said beaches.I've only smoked australian weed so i can't comment on how good it is


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

He does live there. His location is Australia, so I'm assuming he knows whether it is good or not.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Getting high on what? cocaine?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He does live there. His location is Australia, so I'm assuming he knows whether it is good or not.


:lmao my first though too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Just realized if I had more posts the top 3 posters in this thread would be Canadians. I'm letting our country down.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

The day's still young, my friend.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I am barred the fuck up right now. Lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I've smoked it before but I have had anxiety disorder since I was 16 so I don't smoke it now because it fucks me up.

I don't care who smokes or not but the douchebags who feel 'cool' bragging about smoking weed need to realize that smoking weed is a regular thing for many people so you're not a hardcore, badass motherfucker.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

lol people try acting cool because they smoke weed? That is very pathetic. I've seen some of the biggest nerds and losers smoke weed here, so no one really considers blazing something "cool" to do.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

1000 replies? Holy SHIT! :hb


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

If you smoke the ganja you kill people,it's proven fact.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Guess we should all stop than. :side:


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Lol at the people that actually think smoking weed is 'cool', same with the people that used to just smoke cigarettes at school just be part of the crowd.

But I've never smoked weed, nor do I want to. It's the same as cigarettes, I just don't like the taste, or the feeling of breathing smoke into my lungs. However, I do like to smoke, plus the smell, of Cigars...


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke weed everyday lol i just went over to the pub im hella drunk played blackjack for atleast an hour and im only 3 dollars down bitches i also bet on horses my team won in football im having some bongs fuck it im choping up it's history tonight bitches lol

I will however use a PERFECT EXAMPLE of why GETTING DRUNK is way WORSE than getting high.So peep this im druk as stated above so i figure i may as well eat some mc donalds so anyway it's closed so i ring up the shop lol and start abusing them saying im going to kick their head in and to come outside thats why i hate alcohol i makes you a dickhead i dont ever try that when im stonded


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

So I finally got some weed last night and it was oh so glorious. My fiance's old work fucked up somehow and owed her some money still for whatever reason so I went and got some. Was high out of my mind, it was quite amazing. And only off 4 as well.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Got fucking wasted last night, and it shows why alcoholisdangerous, weed is nothing compared to it, i have a friend, i like him but when he comes out he gets wasted likeno tommorow and then his friends have to keep up with him, he is loud, a danger to himself and a drag. He was so wasted he threw up while he tried to eat a pizza...so yeah...imeanigotthe same as him 10 beers and a vodka shared, i still could control myself, the worst was we were hanging out in my house and i had to keephim awake because once he falls asleep there is no waking up for him,had to slap him around just to make sure...then ihad to gowasted without any sleep buy grocerys with my dad, who has a nose smell thatdoesnt exist, because i reeked of alc, from a fun night turning into a nightmare and then myfucking laptop load whatever you call it is broke, stupid japanese and all my things, including all seasons from thegreatest tv shows ever...are stuck there and i gotta use the pc, just stay with weed, but i wouldnt listen to myself.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't smoke nor have I ever done so but I think weed is a drug that should be legalized (I live in the UK) as a medical drug because it seems to have that benefit, rather than keeping it illegal and risking dangerous chemicals making the drug that much more dangerous to people's health.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao I just offered a chick to come bun with me, hopefully shit works itself out and I get to experience what walls has been bragging about for months.

High as fuck and getting laid!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Sling some dick, homey. And it's quite shocking how much better sex is on weed the first time. Regular sex is pretty much ruined for me, I would honestly rather wait until I'm high. And I FINALLY got some weed last night and went past mars, followed by 3 hours of sex. I am now at a point of great soreness, so job well done.

Just remember, when you come, you have to say "And boom does the dynamite!" or "I....I...I'm a robot".

Just trust me.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Catalanotto said:


> I've smoked it before but I have had anxiety disorder since I was 16 so I don't smoke it now because it fucks me up.
> 
> I don't care who smokes or not but the douchebags who feel 'cool' bragging about smoking weed need to realize that smoking weed is a regular thing for many people so you're not a hardcore, badass motherfucker.


My anxiety a few years ago was the reason I had to stop too actually. 

And agreed on the second paragraph. I never took anyone seriously past middle school who acted like that. I just tend to brush them off as morons now. I get people who are essentially _proud_ to embrace the effects of marijuana, but people who think they are more informed, more enlightened, or more sophisticated than people who don't are the ones that generally piss me off. They're not. Period. They're just like everyone else, only they smoke weed. That's something not many of them understand. They're actually at a disadvantage because they have to pay money to be themselves and after I quit, I actually started feeling sorry for them.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Just remember, when you come, you have to say "And boom does the dynamite!" or "I....I...I'm a robot".


:lmao



We Are Legion said:


> My anxiety a few years ago was the reason I had to stop too actually.


Were you guys getting paranoid? How exactly was the anxiety effecting you guys?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Being paranoid on weed isn't fun. It's happened to me a couple of times but not in years. The first time I had really, really good stuff I got really paranoid and thought every sound I heard from my neighbors was the cops and then I instantly thought about me in jail and all sorts of fucked up shit. But it hasn't happened to me in years like I said. Now I'm more rational when I am high then when I'm not.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Were you guys getting paranoid? How exactly was the anxiety effecting you guys?


Well I can't speak for Jade, but the effects I experienced were similar to a heart attack. Just absolutely start freaking out of nowhere, having never had this kind of physical reaction to marijuana before. Totally random. Just feeling like there's this pending DOOM lurking over. Nothing that physically _hurts_, just a mainly a sudden incapability to control your brain's impulses which marijuana _does_ affect despite any Yahooka.com myths you may have read. Essentially, panic attacks. 

It was pretty serious, I even went to the clinic and they were taking my pulse with one of those things they clip on your fingers and I kept flicking the damned thing off because it was freaking me out. And when they finally did get my pulse, apparently I was off the chart. Just going absolutely crazy. They couldn't even find anything wrong with me. And there was nothing else in my life during that time that could have triggered it because it was relatively calm and easy at that time. But when I quit smoking week shortly after, it never happened again. So yeah... there's your "harmless tale of marijuana" for you right there.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Sounds like you can't handle your shit. Weed isn't for everyone. I remember listening to one of Joe Rogan's podcast and his friend Redban told a story about he smoked weed with a girl and she took one hit from a bong, got up, ran into the bathroom full speed and hit her head against the wall, passing out. When she woke up she had no idea she had did it and she had never smoked weed before in her life. Extreme example I know, but an example on how it effects people differently. Although she does sound like a tard.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah I smoked an ounce of weed every week for 10 years. _Clearly_ I couldn't handle my shit. Moron.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



We Are Legion said:


> They're actually at a disadvantage because they have to pay money to be themselves and after I quit, I actually started feeling sorry for them.


That might be the dumbest thing I've ever read about weed. I don't smoke weed to be myself, and I highly doubt most people do it for that reason. I blaze simply because it calms me down and helps me relax, it's also fun to chill with friends while high because everything is so mellow.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

It's a lot cheaper and healthier to know how to calm down and relax without the dependence of a drug.

OH AND BELIEVE IT OR NOT... I can chill with friends without drugs. Shocking, I know.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



We Are Legion said:


> It's a lot cheaper and healthier to know how to calm down and relax without the dependence of a drug.
> 
> OH AND BELIEVE IT OR NOT... I can chill with friends without drugs. Shocking, I know.


Like what? There are not many ways to calm down and relief yourself for stress, and many of the other ways are just medical drugs.

The fact you're trying to talk down to people that smoke weed is pathetic, especially because of the fact that said you were doing an ounce a week. You shouldn't be talking down to anyone. OH AND BELIEVE IT OR NOT, some people actually like the effects of weed, so I don't see why you would feel any type of pity towards them.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Ways to calm down without doing drugs? Oh I dunno... jogging, riding a bike, swimming, watching a movie with friends, yoga... do you want me to go on????

And I'm not talking down to them because they smoke week. I talk down to them for thinking their lifestyle is better than people's who don't share their filthy habits. You sir, are apparently a moron considering you only selectively-read my previous posts in this thread or just didn't understand them. Maybe you should put down the joint and get back to your video games instead of trying to argue with someone who has all his brain cells functioning.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



> They're actually at a disadvantage because they have to pay money to be themselves and after I quit, I actually started feeling sorry for them.
> 
> It's a lot cheaper and healthier to know how to calm down and relax without the dependence of a drug.
> 
> OH AND BELIEVE IT OR NOT... I can chill with friends without drugs. Shocking, I know.


That is talking down to people.

That like that doesn't always calm you down though, and most of those things don't relieve stress at all. Everyone has different methods of relaxing and taking pressure off themselves, and smoking weed is among them, and I wouldn't consider that a bad thing at all for those people that blaze for that purpose.

I also never disagreed with you about the part of people thinking they're better simply because they blaze, I actually agree. I guess I did misinterpret some of your posts because I thought you found it pathetic for people to smoke weed, but instead you were just saying some are pathetic for thinking they're superior to other people because they smoke weed.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm fucking wild right now, 3/4 of grey goose, 3 blunts. I fucking loveeee life.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Who has to go to the doctor for the effects of weed? That's pretty damm funny to me, but whatever makes you happy, but i dont take weed to be myself, i take weed to relax, and i dont need it to relax, but the feeling is different and i really like it, besides my voice Harry in my head told me to ignore you, but then i forgot because i smoke so much, then i killed myself because a space ship was following me, so you know fuck off.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Who has to go to the doctor for the effects of weed? That's pretty damm funny to me, but whatever makes you happy, but i dont take weed to be myself, i take weed to relax, and i dont need it to relax, but the feeling is different and i really like it, besides my voice Harry in my head told me to ignore you, but then i forgot because i smoke so much, then i killed myself because a space ship was following me, so you know fuck off.


Exactly.

I could easily spend days without weed and be happy, it's just that when the weed is there, your more than just happy.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I have a friend who is moving next week and is a big pothead, So I decided to smoke with him yesterday. We both smoked 1 blunt by ourselves (which I consider a lot to me) and I was pretty blown away. When I get really blown away I like to go on and on about rants and whatnot. I just like to say whatever is on my mind and hopefully get great conversations going on. Even though I get relaxed as hell I get energy through my brain at the same time...I guess I don't know. It annoys me when the person you are smoking with does not say much. When I get really high I like to sit down and not do anything besides talk. I don't really like being active in terms of doing stuff but have conversation. This guy wasn't really saying shit to me and was just basically listening to me babal on and on and on and that's when I start to get pissed off a little bit & it ruins the way my mind is running. When I got home I was still high though and I couldn't figure out what the fuck I want to do. So I am sitting in my bead and a bunch of ideas are running through my brain over and over but I can't decide on which one I want to do. Than all of a sudden my brain just stops and I'm not thinking about anything at all. It was a different experience but nothing crazy, just kind of odd different stuff. I smoke casually (once every month or so) and he's the only person I smoke with. I have never paid for weed in my life & I only smoke when he calls me or something. It might be the last time I smoked for a while so it was fun. Just thought I'd share and get your guys thoughts if any of this was different or interesting?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Sometimes, but i get easly annoyed if i dont care for the topic or what you have to say, i will tell it then, and people get pissed i dont know..


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



We Are Legion said:


> Yeah I smoked an ounce of weed every week for 10 years. _Clearly_ I couldn't handle my shit. Moron.


You had to go to the doctor because you got too high and freaked the fuck out and then eventually had to stop. Clearly you can't handle your shit anymore because you freak out like a bitch. Have fun with yoga.

And weed isn't necessary but it's definitely an enhancement.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

World Weed Entertaiment


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I guess this is the right place for this. Went to a club and had "liquid marijuana" Best drink ever.
http://www.drinknation.com/drink/liquid-marijuana


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> You had to go to the doctor because you got too high and freaked the fuck out and then eventually had to stop. Clearly you can't handle your shit anymore because you freak out like a bitch. Have fun with yoga.


:lmao easy cowboy.

It just depends from person to person, walls and I can handle it, Legion I'm sure you can handle it too, get back to smoking pot and see how it goes this time around, maybe the break was all you needed...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I said nothing that wasn't true. 

Did you end up smoking with that chick and slinging some dick, or did you retire to your quarters by yourself, ashamed and lonely?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Natta yet, waiting for the *lonnnnnggg* weekend.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Nope


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Have anyone of you guys smoked oil before?

My buddie had $20 worth of Vial, I didn't smoke too much but it gave me a pretty damn good buzz, of course I ended up smoking a joint after that, pretty good when both are mixed, tbh.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;10027032 said:


> Have anyone of you guys smoked oil before?
> 
> My buddie had $20 worth of Vial, I didn't smoke too much but it gave me a pretty damn good buzz, of course I ended up smoking a joint after that, pretty good when both are mixed, tbh.


I have smoked honey oil (it's called that because it looks like oil)

It gets you so baked! I found the best thing to do was to keep it in the freezer so it hardens a little bit, makes it easier to hot knife

I am a huge pothead, pot makes everything good.. whether it be working out, music, watching wrestling, whatever. its sweet.

I love weed, I always smoke exotics (I have white widow right now)


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Have anyone of you guys smoked oil before?
> 
> My buddie had $20 worth of Vial, I didn't smoke too much but it gave me a pretty damn good buzz, of course I ended up smoking a joint after that, pretty good when both are mixed, tbh.



Some people dip their rolling papers completely in the oil and then make a joint out of that. I've never done it it that way but a friend of mine has. Says he got really fucked up. I've done oil once and I did way too much and got way too high and was done for the day before it even started. I haven't done it since, the shit is really expensive and I'd rather just have weed.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Im sitting here having some bongs for breakfast with a cup of tea of course. It's the breakfast to champions :agree:

I'm going to buy some new shoe's today.I'm working again tommorow and again a few times next week, on top of my other shifts.It really couldn't off come at a better time.I'll be smoking less weed (i hope)and I could do with some more money after my holiday and gambling binge as of late.

I was happy to get that phone call that woke me up this mouring


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> You had to go to the doctor because you got too high and freaked the fuck out and then eventually had to stop. Clearly you can't handle your shit anymore because you freak out like a bitch. Have fun with yoga.
> 
> And weed isn't necessary but it's definitely an enhancement.


Panic attacks can happen all the time, it's not uncommon. I know you're the extreme badass pothead of the thread and all, but acting like an extreme badass pothead makes you seem like a ***.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

How was I trying to be a bad ass, exactly?


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> How was I trying to be a bad ass, exactly?


You've bragged in this thread multiple times about how much weed you smoke. "I don't fuck around. I smoke 7 grams to myself. I smoke out of pop bottles." Bullshit like that. Who cares if you can smoke 7 grams in one sitting? All it means is you smoke too much weed. Woohoo.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

lol, how does me smoking out of a pop bottle mean I'm trying to be a bad ass? All that means is I'm cheap. And I would love to not have to smoke 7 grams but I have a massive tolerance. I envy light weights.

Anything else? If so, by all means continue.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I hate when people that are lightweights consider being a lightweight a bad thing. If I could get fucked up with one beer and one hit of a bong, then might possibly be the best and cheapest thing EVER. Like Walls said, if you have to smoke a lot then you're just spending more money to do what others are able to do with less.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

It's like the guys who have burning red eyes, look totally high, and you ask them, are you high? and they say no, as if when you could smoke much you are somebody, i can get high from 2 good joints, and that's not embarassing to me at all, i get all out of what i can. To be totally gone i need more, but when im high i always want more, the higer you get the more do you want a joint.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I share 1 blunt with my friend and I get high off my ass. Not sure which is more 2 joints or 1 blunt? Never really thought about the sizes and all of that but I would definitely say I'm an occasional smoker with very low tolerence.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Blunts get you way higher, so obviously one blunt will get you more higher than 2 joints.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

My eyes don't get red anymore, it's weird. My fiance's do though, it's really funny. When she gets high it looks like all the blood vessels in her eyes exploded.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

If you can afford to smoke blunts, I applaud you.

I used to smoke around 10 spliffs a week but stopped because of exams. Don't think it I will go back to my old ways either. Getting high is a nice buzz, but sometimes I can get the odd headache and it will bug me. Other times though, I can never stop laughing, always happy and fall wonderfully asleep.

Best thing about weed, zero comedowns motherfucker.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed is a night drug to me, I would never want to do it in the daytime and be active doing stuff I just can't function and communicate very well. I also am wayyy too fucking relaxed to actually have a good time with anybody, I usually want to be alone unless I'm with just 1 other person and I'll probally go on a rant or something but definitely don't want to hang with a big group. I'm right with you on the headaches thing it's a fucking blur to me when that happens, really irrating.

What do you mean if you can afford blunts? My friend just paid for regular weed and than an extra dollar for blunt paper\wrap whatever and rolled it? Why are you making it seem so pricy?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> My eyes don't get red anymore, it's weird. My fiance's do though, it's really funny. When she gets high it looks like all the blood vessels in her eyes exploded.


Yeah i never get red eyes, i dont know why, i can be high as hell never had that, my eyes are pretty small so that might be the reason, i look high when im not, because of my small eyes.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Yeah i never get red eyes, i dont know why, i can be high as hell never had that, my eyes are pretty small so that might be the reason, i look high when im not, because of my small eyes.


Are you a gookhead or something?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjGtBTV87Hk

That's how you really smoke a blunt and that's what I'm talking about. It's expensive to smoke it like that. It would cost me a good £20 to smoke a nice blunt where I live.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Are you a gookhead or something?


What's that?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> What's that?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KRWQcjlLDM&feature=related


----------



## Black Element (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I don't smoke Marijuana


Ironic avatar then OP :bs:

Love blazin on some of that shticky icky icky
i could pack a cone to the fuckin roof an still punch it.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KRWQcjlLDM&feature=related


So i suppose you are talking about Asian Peple? No i'm not Asian or Hawaiian or any kind of race that has that kind of eyes, i am serbian, but what has that to do with anything?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> What do you mean if you can afford blunts? My friend just paid for regular weed and than an extra dollar for blunt paper\wrap whatever and rolled it? Why are you making it seem so pricy?


Yeah I didn't see where he was coming from at first either, he probably meant that with blunts you need more weed, so it gets more expensive than rolling joints here and there.



Word said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjGtBTV87Hk
> 
> *That's how you really smoke a blunt* and that's what I'm talking about. It's expensive to smoke it like that. It would cost me a good £20 to smoke a nice blunt where I live.


:lmao that's a joint buddy.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

i've been smoking a lot of weed recently. the other day i got really high off of one spliff and later found out the weed i'd had had knocked out other people and even sent someone to hospital. i almost went into my own little hole. 

today as well i went to the gym, put my stuff in my locker, came back and couldn't find my stuff anywhere for ages. i had to have them look when the place shut to find i'd used a locker in a place i never go. how fucked up, i blame the constant smoking of weed.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> So i suppose you are talking about Asian Peple? No i'm not Asian or Hawaiian or any kind of race that has that kind of eyes, i am serbian, but what has that to do with anything?


When you were talking about your eyes being red you mentioned that your eyes were very small so I just added that little meaningless racist joke in there.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I have been smoking weed on a daily basis for two years now, and looking back I wanna fucking kill myself 'cause it is so fucking stupid. Weed, just like any other drug, can be abused and when you smoke as much of it as I have you realize its a waste of money, time- pretty much just a waste. I'm 3 days sober atm and the nights suck but I can not wait till my body stops feelings the effects of not smoking. Smoking weed every one in a while is no big deal, and I still plan on smoking just not nearly as much as I used to. My advice is if you haven't started smoking weed, don't. I'm at the point where when I'm high I just feel disgusted with myself and depressed. I used to be the biggest pothead and I can't believe im saying this, but fuck weed.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



sbuch said:


> I have been smoking weed on a daily basis for two years now, and looking back I wanna fucking kill myself 'cause it is so fucking stupid. Weed, just like any other drug, can be abused and when you smoke as much of it as I have you realize its a waste of money, time- pretty much just a waste. I'm 3 days sober atm and the nights suck but I can not wait till my body stops feelings the effects of not smoking. Smoking weed every one in a while is no big deal, and I still plan on smoking just not nearly as much as I used to. My advice is if you haven't started smoking weed, don't. I'm at the point where when I'm high I just feel disgusted with myself and depressed. I used to be the biggest pothead and I can't believe im saying this, but fuck weed.


I think a lot of the times it depends on what age you start smoking weed. I believe if you start smoking in your mid 20's and do it consistently than you are more than likely going to be fine. If you start when you are in your early teens like 12 or 13 years old you have a possibility of being mentally fucked. I know a guy who started when he was 12 and he's 20 now and weed has totally ruined his personality. Just no energy and not much passion for anything when he talks. That's one of the main bad effects I would say it could have especially if you start out a dumbass you are going to be a bigger dumbass.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> When you were talking about your eyes being red you mentioned that your eyes were very small so I just added that little meaningless racist joke in there.


Bad kid.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



sbuch said:


> I have been smoking weed on a daily basis for two years now, and looking back I wanna fucking kill myself 'cause it is so fucking stupid. Weed, just like any other drug, can be abused and when you smoke as much of it as I have you realize its a waste of money, time- pretty much just a waste. I'm 3 days sober atm and the nights suck but I can not wait till my body stops feelings the effects of not smoking. Smoking weed every one in a while is no big deal, and I still plan on smoking just not nearly as much as I used to. My advice is if you haven't started smoking weed, don't. I'm at the point where when I'm high I just feel disgusted with myself and depressed. I used to be the biggest pothead and I can't believe im saying this, but fuck weed.


I understand how your sick of it but to say fuck weed? come on now...

Yeah doing it once in awhile really does get you more high and it's better for those special occasions.

For me personally though, breaks can go fuck themselves, I smoke whenever I can get, and every single time it's a new experience.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm baffled how weed makes some people stupider than they already are. But it effects people in different ways, I guess. My mind has expanded completely since I started smoking. My mind feels sharper, I feel smarter and I also retain information FAR better when I am high. Which is like fucking never now, which is terrible. I finally got some a few days ago and once again I have no idea when I will be able to get it again. If things keep going the way they are going, August will be a weed free month.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Like they say, a nug a day keeps the pain away.

Ok.....Nobody says that, but it's true.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Rated R, I just want you to know that due to you having the sticky icky and I don't, I hate you. It's a deep seeded hate, one that stretches far beyond the bowels of hell. It's like a corrosive rust that eats you slowly from the inside out, much like marrige. I just wanted you to know that.











....I don't actually hate you, but I'm soooooooooooooooooooo jealous of you :angry:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Walls who does it feel to be dry and knowing that you won't be able to get any for so long?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



sbuch said:


> I have been smoking weed on a daily basis for two years now, and looking back I wanna fucking kill myself 'cause it is so fucking stupid. Weed, just like any other drug, can be abused and when you smoke as much of it as I have you realize its a waste of money, time- pretty much just a waste. I'm 3 days sober atm and the nights suck but I can not wait till my body stops feelings the effects of not smoking. Smoking weed every one in a while is no big deal, and I still plan on smoking just not nearly as much as I used to. My advice is if you haven't started smoking weed, don't. I'm at the point where when I'm high I just feel disgusted with myself and depressed. I used to be the biggest pothead and I can't believe im saying this, but fuck weed.


I've seen people who had sex all the time with one or more other people and are now prohibiting sex in their lives all together because it brings them so much drama. I get it. Too much of a good thing can be bad but that doesn't make it bad.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Walls who does it feel to be dry and knowing that you won't be able to get any for so long?



It's terrible and boring all at the same time.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Panther said:


> I've seen people who had sex all the time with one or more other people and are now prohibiting sex in their lives all together because it brings them so much drama. I get it. Too much of a good thing can be bad but that doesn't make it bad.


This.

Take the much needed break, and after that get back on the horse, it'll be the same as starting all over again.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Shared a bong with some friends and family last week on vacation. Got SICK with a sore throat and a cough for a week. None of them even looked sick at the time. 

Don't do drugs kids. Or at least, don't share.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

i'd love to smoke some bongs with rated r and walls it would be epic.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

ME GOING TO GET HIGH!!!

Buddy just texted, he just picked up, oh man haven't smoked a nice long L in weeks.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I got some today too, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!

Only 2, but it's far better than nothing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I got mono from a friend once because the fucktard didn't realize he had and so he gave it me and 5 other people we were blazing/drinking with. Luckily it wasn't a bad case of mono so none of us really got that sick.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I got mono from a friend once because the fucktard didn't realize he had and so he gave it me and 5 other people we were blazing/drinking with. Luckily it wasn't a bad case of mono so none of us really got that sick.


And that's why you don't share shit, kids. I'm a bit of a germaphobe so I would stroke out if I had to share bongs with someone. I remember when my fiance's friend Pam would come over and smoke with us, I would make a makeshift bong for her while she was there or tell her to bring her own because I didn't want to put my lips on something she had. Obviously I don't care if I share something with my fiance, although that took awhile too which is really silly, I know.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Its cheaper to share with friends, because then I don't have to pay and get to blaze for free. FOR FREE!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, I def. missed the boat on that in high school. When I sit and think about the amount of bongs, joints, cookies and brownies I was offered for free throughout those years, I get angry for not smoking back then. Not much I can do about it now.


----------



## Fire Box (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Not much into drugs.


----------



## gohel50 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

Drug dealers should be in death row.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Woke up super fucking early today, It's been happening a lot lately, actually it's been happening pretty much everyday now for the past 10 days or so.

I wake up every morning, only after 4 hours of sleep, luckily yesterday I was able to fall back asleep but today I just couldn't do it.

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Whorses (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoked weed for like most of 2010 but I just got sick of feeling like shit all the time I wasn't doing it so I just stopped about October time last year. It's fun at first but the novelty wears off after a while. Oh and I done mushrooms once, that was fun, although I felt guilty as fuck afterwards, so y'know, never again


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah. I don't think getting high is that big of a deal anymore.
Alcohol and Tobacco can cause more harm to us then this plant.
RVD has alot to say about this.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



ShiftyLWO said:


> I don't think getting high is that big of a deal anymore.


I don't think it has ever been a big deal, tbh.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



gohel50 said:


> Drug dealers should be in death row.


ironicly my next door neighbour was a drug dealer and it was obvious.people would come and go all day long and they only stay for a minute for two lol.I was talking to my parents about it because the cops allways go their but he never got busted.I was like wtf they must know what his doing and their not doing shit.Well just a few days ago he got arressted i dont know the charages ect but my mum told me and was like their you go they get you in the end they where probably waiting for him to have heaps on him so they could put him away longer.

I had no problem with him it never caused me any trouble and it was funny to see how many people smoke weed lol now his in jail poor barsted and now someone else has taken over his buiness in his own house no less it's a crazy world.

btw he only started selling because he felt getting 12.50 an hour pushing trolleys was slave labour and i agree with him he was a nice guy and know his in prison for selling something that people will keep buying reguardless it's bullshit


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

^^^Same with me and it sounds like the exact same story except they never got busted. It was just some guys in their 20s selling to a bunch of teenagers, the cops went there like 7 times but I don't think they ever got busted for anything. The smell of weed was constantly at their house, and I should have probably befriended them so I could get some free weed off their asses.

Doesn't matter now though, I have other friend's parents that grow and give me free weed from time to time.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Woke up super fucking early today, It's been happening a lot lately, actually it's been happening pretty much everyday now for the past 10 days or so.
> 
> I wake up every morning, only after 4 hours of sleep, luckily yesterday I was able to fall back asleep but today I just couldn't do it.
> 
> What the fuck is going on?


It all depends on how much you sleep the day before. Are you taking countless naps throughout the day? If not than start lifting weights or working out excessively that way you will sleep deeper.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Best thing ever, working 14 hours, body destroyed and then smoking 5 jays, best feeling ever, slept like a baby.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm high right now :lmao got 7.5gs of Crow for £50. Great Deals.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Mr.English said:


> I'm high right now :lmao got 7.5gs of Crow for £50. Great Deals.


That is a good deal, I should start picking up from the UK. :agree:


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I go to work stonded it's pretty good

where is the most hectik place you guys have smoked i was smoking weed with 10 people in a school at night and out of nowhere the alarm went off and we all bailed it was so fun. Than we went up the road to this collegue and once again the alarm went off nothing better than running away from shit in a panic stonded

another time at the school i was stonded out of my mind and when i was walking home a police helicoper was looking for someone flashing it's search light and i legit paniced thinking they where looking for me i ran home as fast as i could lol it was really fun


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Probably the Train, the whole setion smelled bad after it, it was 5 am so there were only a few people in it, hobos xomd xuit and a chick or two, but then came the control and i had to kill it in 30 seconds, he didnt see anything but he gave us that look.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

i have still do ive doin for a while now so now i can go weeks without craving it and when i do now my high sky rockets, mental toughness is the key to getting good highs


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I talk to a lot of people that do it, but I don't do it myself. I just don't really feel the need.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

iv been smoking almost everyday recently w/ friends over the summer. It's really relaxing, helps me think a lot and helps me create good Idea's. also thinkin bout getting my cannabis card soon


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



99FELONIEZ said:


> iv been smoking almost everyday recently w/ friends over the summer. It's really relaxing, helps me think a lot and helps me create good Idea's. also thinkin bout getting my cannabis card soon


You live in Calirfonia, the epicenter of weed and you don't have your card yet? For shame.

If I lived there I would most certainly have a license and would be high 24/7 on edibles. I wouldn't even have the mental capacity to come here anymore if that was the case. Oh well, a boy can dream.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Wait, Weed is legal in California if you have the cannabis card? So anyone over the age of 18 could apply for the card and smoke weed legally?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Wait, Weed is legal in California if you have the cannabis card? So anyone over the age of 18 could apply for the card and smoke weed legally?


That's the american dream dude, smoke so much legally you'll forget your name.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

i haven't had a bong all day it's 8:53pm however ive been drinking so it doesn't count for much and im going to have some before i go to sleep anyway fuck im a drug addict 

went gambling again i'm so lucky at one point i was down to about 35-40 dollars and somehow with a few random bets i was back to 113 lol i droped back down to 90 and said nah fuck this shit im going home lol i was playing blackjack and that other casino game not with cards where it has the wheel and you gotta guess the number or odds evens 1st 25 2nd 25 ect i forget the name of it but i saved me from leaving embarresed and broke lol

the beers and my lunch count in the 100 btw so im pretty impressed with myself right now lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Wait, Weed is legal in California if you have the cannabis card? So anyone over the age of 18 could apply for the card and smoke weed legally?


California, like Colorado, has medical weed. So if you have a card, you can literally go to the weed store and buy weed. And they have the best weed EVER in these stores. The THC % is off the charts and their edibles are amazing. There are more weed stores in Denver (I believe it was Denver) then there are Starbucks and liquor stores combined. Think of these stores as Toys R Us, but it's weed. All you need to do is go to a doctor and go "I get a headache whenever I think about not having any weed", you pay the man whatever for the script and BAM, you're legal. It really is that easy. The doctors don't give a fuck about weed and they all just want to get paid. Me having arthritis I would be a shoe in for one. 

Sadly, I don't live in California.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Sadly, I don't live in California.


Yeah it sucks that we don't they should make it legal everywhere no medical required. What do you like to do when you smoke and while you stonded walls


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I usually read and watch documentaries. And sex, lots of sex. Weed makes me very horny for some reason. True story.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Documentaries while high are amazing. We bought 3D tv a few months back (upgraded to HD and it was a free add-on) and some of the documentaries on there when you're stoned are just incredible.

And the Life series, that's amazing to watch too.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

You don't need to tell me twice walls im allways jacking off when im stoned. when you've got a whole body high its incredible sadly i ain't got no hotty to have sex with and documentary's are great to watch stoned i agree especially animal ones when they fight i also get into the dinosaur ones their very interesting to drift off and think about. The main thing i love to do is play the x box gta iv was made for stones imo nothing better than driving crazy and killing people while high


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> You don't need to tell me twice walls im allways jacking off when im stoned. when you've got a whole body high its incredible sadly i ain't got no hotty to have sex with and documentary's are great to watch stoned i agree especially animal ones when they fight i also get into the dinosaur ones their very interesting to drift off and think about. The main thing i love to do is play the x box gta iv was made for stones imo nothing better than driving crazy and killing people while high


Cole; your the man. When I smoke, I usually just sit around and watch the ducks by the lake. If it's summer, it's real cool.

Nobody else around; cool breeze on a thursday evening. Ducks just going about their business.

Maybe; I'll bring some music. Just chilled out stuff. Some Junior Gong; Mavado, shit even some Incubus & The Streets. 

Never have much motivation to do much more, far less jack off lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I usually just chill with friends, eat, go to the beach to relax, or go boating while I'm high in the summer.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

While it happens sometimes, normally I don't like going out when I am high. But I'm planning on being high as fuck and going to see the new Planet Of The Apes. I loves apes, so this appeals to me greatly.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Mankycaaant said:


> Cole; your the man. When I smoke, I usually just sit around and watch the ducks by the lake. If it's summer, it's real cool.
> 
> Nobody else around; cool breeze on a thursday evening. Ducks just going about their business.
> 
> ...


That sounds really cool i should get outside more when i'm stonded it would be great to chill by the water and watch the ducks swimming and getting back to nature. i agree with you on that one 

I'm about to go and spend the most i've ever spend on weed $700 bucks but before your like wtf hear me out in getting and ounce for my dad $300 and im buying some bottom of the bag shit two ounces worth for $400 my dealer asked if i was interested and i fought fuck it i may as well as long as it's weed i could care less if it's crumbled saves me chopping up as much lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> That sounds really cool i should get outside more when i'm stonded it would be great to chill by the water and watch the ducks swimming and getting back to nature. i agree with you on that one
> 
> I'm about to go and spend the most i've ever spend on weed $700 bucks but before your like wtf hear me out in getting and ounce for my dad $300 and im buying some bottom of the bag shit two ounces worth for $400 my dealer asked if i was interested and i fought fuck it i may as well as long as it's weed i could care less if it's crumbled saves me chopping up as much lol



That's a really silly move, in my opinion. That's felony possession, easily. With that much (and no doubt in different bags if you are getting some for your dad) they will nail you for distribution as well, even if you weren't. I never buy over the amount that is decriminalized here.

Also, seeing as it is Monday now did you end up slinging dick and smoking with that chick, Rated R? Or did you retire to your quarters, shamefully alone. I'm like a chick, I need details.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> That's a really silly move, in my opinion. That's felony possession, easily. With that much (and no doubt in different bags if you are getting some for your dad) they will nail you for distribution as well, even if you weren't. I never buy over the amount that is decriminalized here.
> 
> Also, seeing as it is Monday now did you end up slinging dick and smoking with that chick, Rated R? Or did you retire to your quarters, shamefully alone. I'm like a chick, I need details.


I hear you man but i bought it close to my house and it's safe it's literally a one in a million shot of getting caught however once my dealer fought their was a undercover cop car watching us so we drove of and nothing came of it thank god 

as for rated r this guy is my hero his 19 and banging chicks im 20 and i sure as hell aint got no pussy ever. however their is this chick at work im working on see what i did their lol i just don't know what to say to her and shit


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



PaddyMcCourt said:


> :stupid:


Leave Mankycaaant alone he was the first person to realise that cole phelps was awesome. if you can't enjoy nature thats your loss but don't hate on people that can ya prick 

word to the wise your a newbie so keep your damn mouth closed and maybe just maybe i won't troll you into trollhood and get you humbled bitch !


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I jacked myself off a few times when I was high...it wasn't bad. I'm not really horny when I'm high, I'm more relaxed and don't want to be active or interact with people. My eyes get real blood shot and and my voice stars to become real lazy and I'm very laid back. Even know I don't really care I would prefer the people I'm around to not know I'm high because I don't feel like answering there ignorant questions regarding my highness, very annoying. When I'm drunk I can get pretty active and can go on a rant about basically anything but highness is a whole different level for me. Just like being by myself and not neccessarilly soiling myself.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Depends on how the weed hits.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



xWTFxl2 said:


> LMFAO !! .. i dought MOST OF YOU have ever inhaled as in "SECOND HAND SMOKING" let alone actually smoking kush.
> 
> *SNIFF, SNIFF .. i smell bullshit.


you smoke candy cigarettes.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



xWTFxl2 said:


> LMFAO !! .. i dought MOST OF YOU have ever inhaled as in "SECOND HAND SMOKING" let alone actually smoking kush.
> 
> *SNIFF, SNIFF .. i smell bullshit.



.....wut?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

OH YES I DID WALLS!! but unfortunately had no flow for the herb. 

She did offer to pick up but I've never been a big fan of getting blazed by a girl, just makes me feel like less of a man for some odd reason, ended up chilling at home and the rest is history. 

hopefully........hopefully!! THIS WEEKEND.



xWTFxl2 said:


> LMFAO !! .. i dought MOST OF YOU have ever inhaled as in "SECOND HAND SMOKING" let alone actually smoking kush.
> 
> *SNIFF, SNIFF .. i smell bullshit.


There's a reason "Newbie" is listed under your name, listen to it!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Wagg*



Rated R™ said:


> OH YES I DID WALLS!! but unfortunately had no flow for the herb.
> 
> She did offer to pick up but I've never been a big fan of getting blazed by a girl, just makes me feel like less of a man for some odd reason, ended up chilling at home and the rest is history.
> 
> ...


fuck you rated r you prick you just had my dream and you think ur better than it fuck you do you have any idea how many hours ive spent wishing i could have a brew with a chick let alone have sex with her fuck man i despise you so much right i like you but damn son be thankful you can get some pussy sorry for the rant im a virgin and have anger management issues i legitimately wanted to punch something after reading ur post


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;10070518 said:


> OH YES I DID WALLS!! but unfortunately had no flow for the herb.
> 
> She did offer to pick up but I've never been a big fan of getting blazed by a girl, just makes me feel like less of a man for some odd reason, ended up chilling at home and the rest is history.
> 
> ...



What in the blue fuck is wrong with you? It makes you feel like less of a man? I hope you're joking. Weed is weed dude and she obviously likes you enough to want to smoke with you. Silly, silly mistake. And to top it all off, you didn't even get laid. You could have smoked and had the most amazing sex of your life for free and you chose not to because somehow that effects your manhood? You know what effects your manhood? Not smoking free weed with a chick and gorilla fucking her 



Cole Phelps said:


> fuck you rated r you prick you just had my dream and you think ur better than it fuck you do you have any idea how many hours ive spent wishing i could have a brew with a chick let alone have sex with her fuck man i despise you so much right i like you but damn son be thankful you can get some pussy sorry for the rant im a virgin and have anger management issues i legitimately wanted to punch something after reading ur post


:lmao

Please, don't ever change.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Wagg*



Cole Phelps said:


> fuck you rated r you prick you just had my dream and you think ur better than it fuck you do you have any idea how many hours ive spent wishing i could have a brew with a chick let alone have sex with her fuck man i despise you so much right i like you but damn son be thankful you can get some pussy sorry for the rant im a virgin and have anger management issues i legitimately wanted to punch something after reading ur post


I'm going to reassure you Cole.

You seem like an awesome guy; and it's only a matter of time before a girl falls for your charms. 

Just let them think that your interested in more than sex; let them think you care. Slam that pussy, then tell her 'you just want to be friends'

It's the hash-bash way to losing your V.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> *OH YES I DID WALLS!! *but unfortunately had no flow for the herb.





Walls said:


> And to top it all off, you didn't even get laid.



 I did though.

 Phelps.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Not sure if any of you have heard of the show Wilfred but I would highly highly recommend watching it while stoned.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Not sure if any of you have heard of the show Wilfred but I would highly highly recommend watching it while stoned.


Might give it a go. Is it a cartoon?

Beavis & Butthead would be my first choice of programme when stoned; 

but I tend to be an outside smoker.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I did though.
> 
> Phelps.



Ah, I misread it. I thought you meant yes you did to meeting up with her, not the sex. Still, you missed out. Get some weed and hit it son. 

On a side note, I miss weed. So......so, much. I feel cold and lonely without it.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Mankycaaant said:


> Might give it a go. Is it a cartoon?
> 
> Beavis & Butthead would be my first choice of programme when stoned;
> 
> but I tend to be an outside smoker.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nxu4J7-WEPI

"The story of Ryan, a depressed man who believes he is getting nowhere in his life and plans to kill himself. In the middle of his attempted suicide, he is asked to watch his neighbor's dog, Wilfred, but Ryan can only see Wilfred as a real person instead of a animal that everyone else sees. As they begin to bond more and become friends, Wilfred teaches Ryan a life lesson about people, love, and living."

It's a pretty interesting and random sitcom in which they openly smoke weed in which I think adds on top of everything else. Have not watched it stoned yet but plan on doing so, Although still a good show while sober it would be twice as more interesting while high I'm sure. I'm not really an outside smoker or what not I like to be myself and mostly be at home so I'm going to for sure give it a try. It's an original Australian show that America picked up and they show on FX....not sure if it would be in your area or not but you could catch it online somewhere.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

nothing better than having some cone's after work imo i feel good. and ill look into wilfred ive heard from other smokers it's a great show


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

The best thing on weed is spongebob, no doubt, else i wouldn´t watch unless my little brother watches but high the show is fucking hilarious:


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I dunno about you guys, but nothing beats watching Randy Savage when I'm stoned. Me and my buddy were watching the Savage/Elizabeth wedding the other night and it was just beyond comprehension.

Edit: Anybody ever smoke Damiana?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Nothing beats watching TreeHouse while I'm high, or any kid show for that matter. Those shows were honestly made for kids AND people that are fucking stoned out of their mind.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I love watching the UFC when I'm high. I remember watching Brock Lesnar Vs. Shane Carwin and Anderson Silva Vs. Chael Sonnen live and I was high both times, I almost had a fucking heart attack. Nothing compares to how exciting those cards where when I was that baked.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

You must be real excited for the big fight this Saturday than, Walls.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Fuck yeah I am. Rashad Evans Vs. Tito Ortiz 2 and Vitor Belfort vs. Sexyama. OH SHIT SON.

Sadly, no weed this month at all. Not even a chance. I have less than no money after bills and food. In the last like 3-4 weeks I have only smoked maybe 4 times, it's mind numbingly frustrating.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, I'm pretty pumped for the fight too, it's funny because I had no interest in it until I seen the Countdown they were running on Sportsnet, that really got me into it, seeing how their last bout was a draw only because Tito made a dumb mistake, man it's going to be good, none of that Draw BS this time please!

Don't worry you aren't alone, I haven't bunned in a week now, that's why I rarely post in this thread anymore for those who care.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You'll be smoking far more than me in the near future, I can assure you. I was unaware you where a fan of MMA. I have been since late 2004 but didn't get hardcore into it until the end of 09, took over my love of wrestling to the point of not watching it anymore when I was a lifelong fan.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'll be honest, I got into UFC because of Lesnar, when he came in, in 2008 I was just so excited, I only watched his fights for a year but than the likes of GSP, Silva (etc), started to interest me and I was a regular UFC fan in no time.

I don't know but your name clicks my mind for some reason, I keep getting this other members name from the past in my head when I read your name, I remember his name was something like Walls94, walls 94 or will94, something along those lines, you have been here longer than me so maybe it was you?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Nah, I've always had this name. Only change to my name I've had in the 7 years I've been here was a few months ago I finally got the W in my name capitalized after fucking up when I originally registered and not doing it then. Always drove me insane for some reason. I asked to have it changed a few times over the years with no luck. Then CM Skittle made a thread in Rants or something asking to have her name back (they changed it to LoserVirgin). I said something about it not being a big deal or something and she said something like "How would you like having this name" or something along those lines. I said they could change my name to LoserVirgin and it wouldn't bother me (really wouldn't) but if that happened before I got the W in my name capitalized after being here for so long, then that was BS. Like 5 mins later it was changed, still don't know who did it.

And hopefully you continue to watch the UFC and MMA. It can be overwhelming to get into at first, there are tons of shit to learn. But it's completely taken over my life now.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

That's pretty neat, I personally have never had a name change or modification, not once. Much like you I have stuck with the same name since Day 1.

Oh no doubt I've been into UFC for a good 2-3 years now and don't plan on phasing it out of my life anytime soon, even if Lesnar leaves/retires.

Speaking of Lesnar, any update on the big man's return yet?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

None that I know of. I'm a massive Lesnar mark but if in his next fight he turtles up when he gets hit again, I'm done with him. Dude's got a great chin, it's just his reaction to getting hit is the problem. Plus, his camp is terrible. He hates traveling so he literally built his own gym and only has heavyweights training with him. Problem is, they are all terrible and Brock is already better than all of them. You can't improve if you're the best guy in the gym. He needs to work on his hands and his striking defense and get comfortable getting hit. He needs a back up plan if taking the guy down and beating the fuck out of him there doesn't work, like in the Cain fight. Cain popped right back up after Lesnar got him down and then beat the fuck out of him. I'm really surprised at the way he takes punches. Carwin gave him everything he had and Lesnar survived but like I said before, he turtles up and runs whenever he gets hit and he needs to fix that or else he'll never beat a JDS or Cain.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I noticed that too, when he got clocked in the Carwin fight I believe it was, either that or the Cain fight, his head just bounced back and it looked like he was done even though the punch wasn't that right on, it definitely looked like he wasn't expecting that.

I know where your coming from but I don't think Lesnar was a 100% in the Carwin fight, it was his first fight after a year, not only that but the guy was on his deathbed months before that fight, I know as a UFC fighter that isn't an excuse to make but still you gotta realize it.

Cain is pure garbage IMHO, I have no idea how Lesnar lost to him, In my book Carwin was the only legit threat to Lesnar, I don't think Lesnar even took Cain seriously (heheheh I still remember that racist Taco Bell comment he made, I get that it was part of the build but I'm just saying Lesnar was as confident as he ever could be after beating Carwin, going into the Velasquez fight, he's probably thinking "this guy can come at me all he wants just like Carwin did but who am I kidding, I'm gonna beat him in the end").


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Rush*

I smoked a joint at work tonight. It wasnt as stupid as it sounds but still pretty dumb. Basically i work at night and im by myself. I had 2 joints in a cigarette pack and i was making great time. It will be the only time i do it i just wanted to try it. Onestly i was so focused on what i was doing it didn't even feel stoned. The machine felt wierd as fuck when i first started using it though lol. I went up and sat in the carpark anyway from cameras at it was 9:00 at night so no one was around. Unless something shocking happens i got away with it. Im not proud of my actions but like i said i pretty sure i no what im doing lol they cant prove shit anyway . Just wanted to share my night with you guys. I smoked the other Joint on the way home made the walk less bullshit just the distraction of smoking helped my poor tired legs


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I noticed that too, when he got clocked in the Carwin fight I believe it was, either that or the Cain fight, his head just bounced back and it looked like he was done even though the punch wasn't that right on, it definitely looked like he wasn't expecting that.
> 
> I know where your coming from but I don't think Lesnar was a 100% in the Carwin fight, it was his first fight after a year, not only that but the guy was on his deathbed months before that fight, I know as a UFC fighter that isn't an excuse to make but still you gotta realize it.
> 
> Cain is pure garbage IMHO, I have no idea how Lesnar lost to him, In my book Carwin was the only legit threat to Lesnar, I don't think Lesnar even took Cain seriously (heheheh I still remember that racist Taco Bell comment he made, I get that it was part of the build but I'm just saying Lesnar was as confident as he ever could be after beating Carwin, going into the Velasquez fight, he's probably thinking "this guy can come at me all he wants just like Carwin did but who am I kidding, I'm gonna beat him in the end").



Cain is the furthest thing from garbage. He has laser point accuracy with his punches, his wrestling is excellent and he out works the 170 pounders in the gym, his cardio is insane. And I fully believe Lesnar took him lightly, it was obvious. Lesnar is a lot bigger than him and you could tell he thought he would just out muscle him, hold him down and beat him that way. When Cain popped back up, Lesnar didn't know what to do and got blasted. Which brings me back to what I said before, he needs to work on his striking in case taking guys down doesn't work. Lesnar is a fucking silver back gorilla and there aren't a lot of guys that can deal with his combination of speed and size. But Cain did, he beat the fuck out of him. If Lesnar reacted to getting hit differently, he would give tons of guys fits.

And Lesnar not being 100% going into the Carwin fight had nothing to do with it, he still reacted the same way when Cain hit him and I guarantee you Cain doesn't hit as hard as Carwin. And Carwin blasted him from the get go in their fight and as soon as he got hit, you could see the look on Lesnar's face like "Oh fuck, I didn't think he could hit that hard". But he took everything Carwin had, something no one else has done. So his chin is fine, it's just his reaction to getting hit. He freezes up, runs and then they just swarm him and the ref has to stop it. 

Brock will never beat Cain, in my opinion. I think JDS would give Brock fits as well.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah Cain has great wrestling, is relatively nimble, and the best cardio at HW. I was fairly certain he was going to be able to beat Brock due to Brock being very one dimensional. His gameplan takedown then try his Donkey Kong GnP. 

Posting in here because I just smoked a blunt while watching SD however where I live blunt wraps went way up in price from 3 for 2 to 3 wraps for 6 dollars due to some political BS involving Prime Times being too cheap and marketed to kids makes no sense how blunts are under this umbrella anyway rant over. Now I buy Century Sams but I liked the maple syrup flavoured Kingpins but not for 2 dollars a wrap.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Cain is the furthest thing from garbage. He has laser point accuracy with his punches, his wrestling is excellent and he out works the 170 pounders in the gym, his cardio is insane. And I fully believe Lesnar took him lightly, it was obvious. Lesnar is a lot bigger than him and you could tell he thought he would just out muscle him, hold him down and beat him that way. When Cain popped back up, Lesnar didn't know what to do and got blasted. Which brings me back to what I said before, he needs to work on his striking in case taking guys down doesn't work. Lesnar is a fucking silver back gorilla and there aren't a lot of guys that can deal with his combination of speed and size. But Cain did, he beat the fuck out of him. If Lesnar reacted to getting hit differently, he would give tons of guys fits.
> 
> And Lesnar not being 100% going into the Carwin fight had nothing to do with it, he still reacted the same way when Cain hit him and I guarantee you Cain doesn't hit as hard as Carwin. And Carwin blasted him from the get go in their fight and as soon as he got hit, you could see the look on Lesnar's face like "Oh fuck, I didn't think he could hit that hard". But he took everything Carwin had, something no one else has done. So his chin is fine, it's just his reaction to getting hit. He freezes up, runs and then they just swarm him and the ref has to stop it.
> 
> Brock will never beat Cain, in my opinion. I think JDS would give Brock fits as well.


JDS is a beast, I didn't think he could do that to Carwin, if I remember correctly JDS is the only one who has beat Carwin like that (Brock didn't bloody up Carwin).

I hope Brock can get it together, him getting injured every year is really annoying, pulling out of fights and everything, people will lost interest pretty quickly if he doesn't return soon, I also hate the fact that he only fights once a year (I know not his fault but come on dammit).



AvonBarksdale said:


> Yeah Cain has great wrestling, is relatively nimble, and the best cardio at HW. I was fairly certain he was going to be able to beat Brock due to Brock being very one dimensional. His gameplan takedown then try his Donkey Kong GnP.
> 
> Posting in here because I just smoked a blunt while watching SD however where I live blunt wraps went way up in price from 3 for 2 to 3 wraps for 6 dollars due to some political BS involving Prime Times being too cheap and marketed to kids makes no sense how blunts are under this umbrella anyway rant over. Now I buy Century Sams but I liked the maple syrup flavoured Kingpins but not for 2 dollars a wrap.


You're lucky your convenience store still sells prime times, I haven't smoked one in ages because they stopped selling singles here about a year ago (worst decision ever).


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I knew JDS was going to destroy Carwin and he did and that was with him admitting he played it safe in the fight due to what was at stake. So he beat him that bad and was holding back. Now we're going to get JDS Vs. Cain for the title, JOYGASIM.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah but F'N November, meh ain't too far away.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Nothing is set yet anyway, it could be longer than that. This month is full of shit. Today is Tito/Rashad, on yhe 14th on Versus it's a Ultimate Fight Night with Dan Hardy facing Chris Lytle in the main event, which is going to be awesome. Then on the 27th we have UFC 134, headlined by Anderson Silva Vs. Yushin Okami for the Middleweight Title. Then in Sept. we have another Fight Night and UFC 135 which is headlined By Jon Jones Vs. Rampage, which is going to be fucking insane. I can't wait until Jones mashes Rampage.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Another night at work over with thank god. Walked home again. Now im smoking bongs and watching ucf ironicly it just happened to be on. I still say theirs nothing better than a smoke after work. You feel like you deserve it lol


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah i never really learn it, got wasted yesterday again, it´s just way cheaper, had a Vodka, few beers, and i even got a joint but didnt feel it besides that i wanted more. I was prepared to stay out all night, but the 2 friends i was going out with decided at 3 am to go home, so again i had to walk 20 minits totally drunk i hate that, well besides that you get a lot of free cigs because i ask anyone that passes me, yesterday got like 10 cigs for free, i even asked a Chick who was sitting at her balcony and she actually went in and got me one from her purse, at 4 am no less, well it was still grea, got myself 2 numbers, just forgot the names so i have to be caefull when calling. Next Thursday i will be smoking 8 G with a friend f mine, we are gonna pick it up and smoke it, but first we are gonna stare at it like it´s gold or something. So i think what the story tells us is that weed is greater than love.


----------



## herobottle2 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

i get high all the time


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't really like primetimes but to each his own. I smoke j's with about 15% tobacco because that is just how I grew up in Ohio. I smoked Newports in the States but in Canada I don't know the brands as well I tend to use Canadian Classic Silvers for clip in a J and I smoke Paul Malls when I am actually smokin a cigarette. 

Got to find a good stream for this UFC as ATDHE is all crappy nowadays. Gusafason defintely mispelled looked real good in that last fight put him on the main card really tbf was surprised that fight with Hamill wasn't on the maincard.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I feel sorry for Rated R and Walls not being able to blaze a lot recently because every summer is my favorite time to get fucked up basically every day. The weather is great and waking up just to blaze is fucking awesome, gotta love wake and baking.


:lmao Rated R go back and look at your first post and see how much you have changed in the past 4 months.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Yes , Rated R . Read your first post ....Hypocrite much . 



> *I don't smoke Marijuana *, I have once with some buddies in High School, but yeah.
> 
> How many of you do, and how relaxing is it for you or how does it affect you?
> 
> My experience I remember very clearly, I was relaxed and had a good time, but now looking back *I still don't know if I would do it again *, who knows.


It's natural to smoke weed again if you enjoyed it the first time . I said the exact same thing to be honest . 
I used to smoke all the time , just got sick of it and gave it up . Money was probably the biggest factor as here weed is sold at 50 euro for three grams and it's very hard to get good shit . Mostly gives ya headaches , that's about it . 

How much weed could you buy for fifty bucks in the states ?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I actually addressed that and he said he lied about his original post because some of his friends used to post on here and he didn't want them knowing about it or something along those lines.

And UnDeFeatedKing, I hate you


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Wake and bake doesn't suit me at all . I could toke only one spliff or two and it leaves me shitfaced for hours than just tired as hell later .


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

50 euro for 3 gramms? Wow that's fucked up, i thought i had it bad for 50 dollars 5 Grams


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Well you can pay a tenner a gram for Hash , that's the cheapest .It's very very hard to get good hash here . Usually about 13 euro a gram for Pollen which is usually great though , but hard enough to come across . 

Weed is 50 euro for 3 grams , very hard to get good stuff too . Pretty much why I stopped toking . Well , why I stopped buying it anyway .


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> Well you can pay a tenner a gram for Hash , that's the cheapest .It's very very hard to get good hash here . Usually about 13 euro a gram for Pollen which is usually great though , but hard enough to come across .
> 
> Weed is 50 euro for 3 grams , very hard to get good stuff too . Pretty much why I stopped toking . Well , why I stopped buying it anyway .


Well yeah Weed in general is expensiv, it's some green stuff for much money, but if you work and you like it it's worth buying like for 100 bucks a month, which i do, but a lot of my friends smoke so weed always comes around, never have not enough.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Well yeah Weed in general is expensiv, it's some green stuff for much money, but if you work and you like it it's worth buying like for 100 bucks a month, which i do, but a lot of my friends smoke so weed always comes around, never have not enough.


100 euro here of weed would last only a couple of hours for my friends . They take grams worth in bongs . I'm not working though , i'm a student which means i'm pretty much broke all year around . If good weed comes in i'll go out of my way to get it though .


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> 100 euro here of weed would last only a couple of hours for my friends . They take grams worth in bongs . I'm not working though , i'm a student which means i'm pretty much broke all year around . If good weed comes in i'll go out of my way to get it though .


I'm the same with my friends. We usually get a 1/4 for €90-€100 between 3 or 4 people and we'd have the bag finished in a few hours. It's just sore on my wallet between buying bags and going out to parties or bars. Although, I always find I can gather up the money I need for weed/alcohol relatively easy. Before I started taking anything, I would have the same amount of money I still have now, so in a sense, it's not too bad actually.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> 100 euro here of weed would last only a couple of hours for my friends . They take grams worth in bongs . I'm not working though , i'm a student which means i'm pretty much broke all year around . If good weed comes in i'll go out of my way to get it though .


Well that's 10 grams here, plus i have many stoner friends, and stoners like me are loose with their weed, you know you go to a friend and he invites you to make the walls green. So i am never really short on it unless there is a shortage, in which case i just wait.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I used to smoke a lot. I'd probably smoke about a half ounce a day. Me and my boy both sold weed, as well as other drugs when we were younger so we had it at our disposal. Plus we lived in a poor town, but knew a lot of kids in the wealthier town over so we'd usually skimp their bags and smoke what they should've gotten. Fucked up but all I cared about was getting high.

Almost two years clean of all drugs now and very proud of it. I'm not gonna lie, I had a lot of fun, but I'm glad I am where I am now.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> Yes , Rated R . Read your first post ....Hypocrite much .





UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao Rated R go back and look at your first post and see how much you have changed in the past 4 months.


I think Walls is the only one that knows that I made that whole thing up, like Walls stated I mentioned earlier on in this thread that I made that whole thing up because I had friends on here that I didn't want knowing I smoke weed, these are the friends I study with and I just didn't want to risk anything (yeah I know if they are true friends they wouldn't judge me) but still I didn't want to take any chances, I ended up noticing that they don't visit the forums anymore so I opened up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> Well you can pay a tenner a gram for Hash , that's the cheapest .It's very very hard to get good hash here . Usually about 13 euro a gram for Pollen which is usually great though , but hard enough to come across .
> 
> Weed is 50 euro for 3 grams , very hard to get good stuff too . Pretty much why I stopped toking . Well , why I stopped buying it anyway .


lol 50 euros(Can't remember the exchange rate but that's more than 50 Canadian dollars) is ridiculous for 3 grams. I can get 3.5 grams of good weed for 20 dollars, so you have some fucked up and rigged dealer or where you're must not have much weed. For 50 dollars I could get 7 grams, only with my regular dealer, but at the very least you could get 50 grams from where I'm from.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Over $50 for 3 grams of weed is bullshit unless it's some bad ass fucking weed. When I got the Charlie Sheen strain awhile back that shit was $12 a gram but it was so worth it and I had no problems paying it. 7 grams for $60 is usually what I get but if I ever buy more than that I get deals too.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

That's the price here though and there's a very good chance it could be a shit strain . It's the just the way Ireland is for weed . A lot of the shit sold is just homegrown , very badly homegrown though . 

It's one of the reasons I quit toking . I havn't smoked properly since the last time I was in Spain . I was getting 4 gs of Africa's finest weed for 20 euro .


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I buy an ounce for $300 in australia 

I had a pretty good day,Today. Got to sleep in because I didn't start work till 11:00am and the first few hours flew by the last few where pretty slow and boring.I'm just glad it was an easy day and nothing to hectik happened.I came home after work smoked some bongs listening to rick ross then went to my brothers for dinner.

I was talking to his mate about this dating site he was on pretty funny stuff. He said he banged a fat chick lol and claims another one is flying from overseas to meet him. When she comes out on holidays.Theirs also this other one he likes and is seeing soon his basically a playa lol

Then he was telling me about how he married a chick so she could stay in the country and they are now divorced six months later his a crazy bloke and a nurse by the way 

Oh i nearlly forget it was hilarious when he was explaing how cancer starts and how hectik smoking ciggeretts really is. This is while he was smoking a ciggie (he more or less was smoking one after another all night) because he was drunk. but seriously it's pretty funny that he no's the truth about it but still smokes lol 

i'm going to the gym with him tommorow should be fun. that was my day thanks for listening

oh by the way i forget now im having a bowel and reading wrestling forum lol


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Too many anti pot squares are coming in here and voting "NO" and not enough new people are coming in and voting "YES" and the percentage is slowly dropping. Conspiracy?


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> I had a pretty good day,Today. Got to sleep in because I didn't start work till 11:00am and the first few hours flew by the last few where pretty slow and boring.I'm just glad it was an easy day and nothing to hectik happened.I came home after work smoked some bongs listening to *rick ross* then went to my brothers for dinner.


 COLE PHELPS, CHRON, AND RICK ROSS

I have not smoked bongs in a long time for some reason they just do not do it for me, kinda hurt my throat. I actually rarely even roll J's I have one of those autorollers and will roll 10-20 one papers at a time and put em in a old cigarette pack it saves me time compared to rolling individual J's.

IDK but in the States or Canada I would be insulted if I was paying more then 10 for 75 for regular stuff and sometimes if I'm in a pinch I will buy or use some of my shake (loose greenery) that I'd expect to be 5 dollars at the most for purchase; but I have decent connections in either Canada or USA, with that said there is a couple designer strands in the Maritimes/Quebec that cost 10-12.50 with the original names of Kush jokes not very original and Cheese which is actually really strong can not smoke it outside it smells too much cops would be so dumb not to smell it from half way down a street. Also Canadian cops are really lenient and unaware imo, compared to American cops there is a profound difference trust me. I am telling you I don't think I am going back to the States in a long time.

Anyway that is all I can think of about the ganja now, I will probably be getting very pie eyed for Raw tonight.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Was so fucking hungover today . I was in legit pain , easily one of the worst hangovers I ever had .

Had a toke or two there and I feet like a new person . Headache went , my stomach settled and actually gave me a lot more energy . It's weird though , it feel like a body high more than anything . 

Weed is easily one of the best cures for a hangover. Fell super chilled after somking fuck all really.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah hangovers are rough gatorade, water and a J can be good. I kinda like to sleep for ten hours as well. 

Legit pain from being hungover, personnally I've only experinced headaches or stomach sickness lol.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Must of drank two litres of water before I fell asleep then , usually helps but didn't today . I was destroyed . The J was perfect though . Just chilling now listing to a few songs , happy out .


Never mixed my drinks as bad and never will again . It felt like my stomach was burning , like a drank a beaker of fucking acid or something . I only got 2 hours sleep so that didn't help what so ever .


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Clear liquor and dark mix or energy drink mix will leave you hurting.

With that said I am drinking Smirnoff vodka and ice tea right now :side:


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I mixed Beer , Guinness , vodka , Jager , aftershock and three different types of wiskey. Stupid to say the least , I enjoyed the night though . 

I think I would get drunk if I even smelled vodka at this stage . 

Actually smoked good weed today too for a nice change . Blue cheese , that stanked up the place . Lovely though , wish I had more .


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

i'm pretty high now tbh.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I hate you because you're high, Jupes.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

9 days now for me, I haven't gone this long since last year when I went on a vacation and didn't smoke for 4 months.

I remember when I had Lasik a few months ago and I was supposed to quit for a good week or so but I was back on it after 5 days.

9 F'n DAYS!!!!!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Why aren't you smoking? I thought you worked? It's been a looooooong time for me. I haven't been sober this long in 3 years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Don't you guys have any friends you could blaze with? Walls I know you don't like blazing with others but desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm going on vacation in 3 weeks if you guys recall, so I've saved up for that and it isn't a great amount to begin with so yeah and I'm just saving all the fun for than so it'll be worth it.

I do have tons of buddies that I could blaze with but I've been really busy helping the family with their basement, it's pretty much everyday now and the days I'm home, I just go to the mall for awhile, boggie it up, and back home for some PS3 and TV.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Don't you guys have any friends you could blaze with? Walls I know you don't like blazing with others but desperate times call for desperate measures.


I don't have very many friends due to my hatred of people and the ones I do have don't smoke. A ton of my friends smoked in high school as I've said before but since then we've parted ways and don't talk anymore. I'm not big on friends, I'm a massive loner and if it was up to me I would live on top of a mountain away from everyone.

I'd rather smoke than go on vacation but I hate traveling so that's just me. Hopefully that's a bad ass vacation to not smoke for like a month by the time you go.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

That is serious business, Walls.

I'm wondering though why do you hate people so much? so I'm guessing you have never been out of Ontario, or gotten on a plane?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;10110453 said:


> That is serious business, Walls.
> 
> I'm wondering though why do you hate people so much? so I'm guessing you have never been out of Ontario, or gotten on a plane?


i aint even going to get into it however i am a very angry person. i no you asked walls but if his anything like me i can see where his coming from i HATE people. 

These rioters make me feel better about myself though. i might be an asshole but atleast i ain't fucking up my town for no damn reason


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole and Walls, You just been through bad environments that's all. Keep searching and looking for people because there's always going to be morons out there but if you dig deep enough there's unique and cool people just as well. I'll be honest and say 4\5 people you meet are not going to be very interesting or they are going to be judgemental which I understand. Keep searching...there's always somebody out there really and I'm not talking about girls or guys in particular just people you can have interesting conversations and be very confortable with. High School was probally the worst time in my life due to everybody's attitude towards everything in general and not being able to stand up for themselves and be independent, Everybody follows. Now, post high school I've ran into two or three people that I get along with well and just surrounded myself with them for the majority until I develope relationships with any other interesting people. Just be patient and don't giveup because there's a positive world out there it just depends on what you are looking at and looking for. Not easy...I know this but stay strong. I just wanted to put my little input on that subject because I've struggled in my life socially because I usually get negative vibes on people or just don't mesh with your averge person but I try always stay positive and remember how BIG of a world it is instead of how small it is.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

JBL_Wrestling_God 
Thanks man that was some really good advice and thanks for taking the time to post it. I agreed with everything you said and i can relate to it alot.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I've always been curious how you fella's get your weed. Not 'cause I'm looking into getting any, I really don't know any people who sell weed at all so if I wanted to get some it would take a fair search to get some.

I've never done it, never really had the opportunity (friends started smoking it after school finished and I don't really talk to them anymore).


----------



## Whorses (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> i aint even going to get into it however i am a very angry person. i no you asked walls but if his anything like me i can see where his coming from i HATE people.
> 
> These rioters make me feel better about myself though. i might be an asshole but atleast i ain't fucking up my town for no damn reason


I agree to an extent. I don't have a load of friends and a few of the ones I do have are barely friends. But you know, I know two or three guys that I actually like properly, but just about everyone else I meet is an asshole, or judgmental, or completely different to me, for the vast number of people out there, you'd think I would have met some more people similair to myself. I'm still in high school though so once I come out of there I'm guessing it'll be different.



TheLadderMatch said:


> I've always been curious how you fella's get your weed. Not 'cause I'm looking into getting any, I really don't know any people who sell weed at all so if I wanted to get some it would take a fair search to get some.
> 
> I've never done it, never really had the opportunity (friends started smoking it after school finished and I don't really talk to them anymore).


I don't smoke anymore but I used to and word gets around who's selling. Most of the time you'll know a guy but don't know he knows a guy until you ask, most people have a link to it someway or another. Honestly, I can't remember but if you know people you smoke it, I think that's where I started. I've not done it in like almost a year now though so I'm not too sure anymore  

It's alright at the time, infact while you're doing it it's good but I don't know if anyone else is like me but I always felt like shit afterwards and what-not, and I feel a ton better now I've stopped. Try it and you'll like it, just don't do it every day, that sucks.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Getting high*

I Smoke weed occasionally


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> That is serious business, Walls.
> 
> I'm wondering though why do you hate people so much? so I'm guessing you have never been out of Ontario, or gotten on a plane?


I've always hated people because to me, at least 95% of them are stupid and annoying and I have a very low tolerance for it. I don't have a social disorder or anything, I can function perfectly fine when I'm out and around large groups of people. I just don't like to do it. I'd rather be by myself a lot of the time. I'm very sensitive to people's energy I've found over the years. I currently have two friends and one of those friends is kinda iffy at best, so I say one. And that's perfectly fine with me. I had another best friend but he died back in 08 due to climbing up the side of a mountain with no harness on and falling on his head from 80 feet up. I caught a lot of shit from people because I said what he did was stupid and that he deserved what he got. I told him he wouldn't make it to 21 if he kept doing the shit he was doing years ago and he died a week before his 21st bday, so I wasn't wrong. But yeah, a lot of people legit wanted to kick my ass because of my statements but the truth hurts and he was my best friend, known him for 16 years. I never even cried, oddly enough. When I found out I said "Well, he shouldn't have been climbing up the side of a mountain without a harness" and then went about my day normally.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I be up up and away. haha. 2 swisher blunts of OG Kush. Yum.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I've always hated people because to me, at least 95% of them are stupid and annoying and I have a very low tolerance for it. I don't have a social disorder or anything, I can function perfectly fine when I'm out and around large groups of people. I just don't like to do it. I'd rather be by myself a lot of the time. I'm very sensitive to people's energy I've found over the years. I currently have two friends and one of those friends is kinda iffy at best, so I say one. And that's perfectly fine with me. I had another best friend but he died back in 08 due to climbing up the side of a mountain with no harness on and falling on his head from 80 feet up. I caught a lot of shit from people because I said what he did was stupid and that he deserved what he got. I told him he wouldn't make it to 21 if he kept doing the shit he was doing years ago and he died a week before his 21st bday, so I wasn't wrong. But yeah, a lot of people legit wanted to kick my ass because of my statements but the truth hurts and he was my best friend, known him for 16 years.* I never even cried, oddly enough. When I found out I said "Well, he shouldn't have been climbing up the side of a mountain without a harness" and then went about my day normally*.


:lmao That part of the story about your friend just had me rolling. Part of me thinks your friend is a fucking idiot and anybody that stupid and doesn't know what's coming deserves whatever penalty comes in there lifes. However, Knowing the guy for 16 years and not feeling a thing after he dies like that is just unbelieveably heartless to me. It was a stupid decision on his part but it's not like he pulled a Benoit or anything where people just look down on it and move on with there lifes. Your friend seemed too ignorant for his own goood but at the same time I would of been heartbroken to hear something like that after sixteen years of friendship. Unreal.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah that was pretty cold walls. i mainly dislike people who give me wierd looks and get on my nervous ect


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I've always hated people because to me, at least 95% of them are stupid and annoying and I have a very low tolerance for it. I don't have a social disorder or anything, I can function perfectly fine when I'm out and around large groups of people. I just don't like to do it. I'd rather be by myself a lot of the time. I'm very sensitive to people's energy I've found over the years. I currently have two friends and one of those friends is kinda iffy at best, so I say one. And that's perfectly fine with me. I had another best friend but he died back in 08 due to climbing up the side of a mountain with no harness on and falling on his head from 80 feet up. I caught a lot of shit from people because I said what he did was stupid and that he deserved what he got. I told him he wouldn't make it to 21 if he kept doing the shit he was doing years ago and he died a week before his 21st bday, so I wasn't wrong. But yeah, a lot of people legit wanted to kick my ass because of my statements but the truth hurts and he was my best friend, known him for 16 years. I never even cried, oddly enough. When I found out I said "Well, he shouldn't have been climbing up the side of a mountain without a harness" and then went about my day normally.


WOW! I'm pretty surprised after reading that, If my best friend passed away I would be a complete mess, heck even if someone I just knew from a couple meetings passed away, it would still hurt me.

Was he really your best friend? Sounds like you don't miss him one bit.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Damn you really do hate people, don't you Walls? Don't get me wrong, I don't really think that's a bad thing, or that that somehow makes you a bad person. As a matter of fact, I think that actually makes you kind of a stronger person, in a twisted sort of way. More power to you.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;10116071 said:


> WOW! I'm pretty surprised after reading that, If my best friend passed away I would be a complete mess, heck even if someone I just knew from a couple meetings passed away, it would still hurt me.
> 
> Was he really your best friend? Sounds like you don't miss him one bit.


He absolutely was my best friend. It's not like I don't miss him or anything or wish he wasn't around. I've always had the ability to let people go, I don't know why. I was engaged once before my current fiance and when we broke up I was completely over her about 4 days later and we were together for almost 2 years. People have called me heartless a million times, which is the furthest thing from the truth. Although I could see why people would get that assumption. I can just accept things and let people go. And it's not like I bottle it up inside and in 10 years I'm going to have a stroke over it. Up until this year I was seeing a therapist and talking about it regularly, whatever my problems were. I think everyone should have a therapist, on tap at least.

Funny you should say that you would be hurt if someone died after a couple of meetings, my fiance met him about 4 times and it affected her WAY more than it did to me and we actually argued about it because she couldn't understand why it wasn't effecting me as much. I didn't have an answer for her and still don't. Ironically, I had a Black Lab named Alexis who died 2 years ago and when it happened I literally dropped to my knees and bawled like a baby and did for weeks after, that was my baby. I still can't look at a picture of her without crying. Same with my current Black Lab Bella. I love her more than I love myself and wouldn't hesitate to take a bullet for that dog.

I don't view myself as cold, though. I always express my emotions because it isn't healthy to keep them in. I'm not one of those guys who doesn't cry because it isn't manly or whatever macho reason some guys use. If I need to cry, I have a weep-a-thon because it's what needs to happen. My fiance has made me cry several times during our 4 years together, both from negative things and from happiness. I guess I can just compartmentalize things better than some people. I've always thought that this Hunter S. Thompson quote described me perfectly: "He who makes a beast out of himself, gets rid of the pain of being a man". I fully intend on getting that tatted on me in the future, along with a line from a Mudvayne song: "I never seem to find rhythm for life's harmony". Both describe me perfectly.


----------



## NorthernLights (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I 100% get what Walls said earlier about being able to sense other people's energy. Unfortunately, it's what makes a great majority of people unbearable to be around, because of their overwhelming negativity and ignorance.

That doesn't describe anyone in this thread, just the public in general.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> He absolutely was my best friend. It's not like I don't miss him or anything or wish he wasn't around. I've always had the ability to let people go, I don't know why. I was engaged once before my current fiance and when we broke up I was completely over her about 4 days later and we were together for almost 2 years. People have called me heartless a million times, which is the furthest thing from the truth. Although I could see why people would get that assumption. I can just accept things and let people go. And it's not like I bottle it up inside and in 10 years I'm going to have a stroke over it. Up until this year I was seeing a therapist and talking about it regularly, whatever my problems were. I think everyone should have a therapist, on tap at least.
> 
> Funny you should say that you would be hurt if someone died after a couple of meetings, my fiance met him about 4 times and it affected her WAY more than it did to me and we actually argued about it because she couldn't understand why it wasn't effecting me as much. I didn't have an answer for her and still don't. Ironically, I had a Black Lab named Alexis who died 2 years ago and when it happened I literally dropped to my knees and bawled like a baby and did for weeks after, that was my baby. I still can't look at a picture of her without crying. Same with my current Black Lab Bella. I love her more than I love myself and wouldn't hesitate to take a bullet for that dog.
> 
> I don't view myself as cold, though. I always express my emotions because it isn't healthy to keep them in. I'm not one of those guys who doesn't cry because it isn't manly or whatever macho reason some guys use. If I need to cry, I have a weep-a-thon because it's what needs to happen. My fiance has made me cry several times during our 4 years together, both from negative things and from happiness. I guess I can just compartmentalize things better than some people. I've always thought that this Hunter S. Thompson quote described me perfectly: "He who makes a beast out of himself, gets rid of the pain of being a man". I fully intend on getting that tatted on me in the future, along with a line from a Mudvayne song: "I never seem to find rhythm for life's harmony". Both describe me perfectly.


That somewhat puts your feelings to a sense, your post before this just caught me really off guard.

I do know some people that don`t let deaths affect them too much, My uncles brother died a couple years ago when I was still a kid and I asked my parents why isn`t uncle crying, it`s just some people know that we all have to die and take it well.

Me on the other hand, I bawl my eyes out even if I hear about someone`s death on the news (obviously not all the time, mostly when it's a brutal accident like a murder) it`s happened many times before, and I`m pretty sure it`ll happen many times in the future, I just get really sad over deaths, If you give me a picture of a deceased and the brutal way they died in (if they did), I`ll get really sad because I look at them and say to myself "man this person looks so happy, I wonder if he knew what death would be like", because at the end of the day that person has a family who is going through hell, and I just realize that and tear up thinking about what they must be going through.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, I'm nothing like that. I could care less if people around me or people I know die unless I really liked them.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

So you didn't "really like" your best friend?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

my best friend betrayed me and i'd still care if he died tbo.
rated r how do you get back inside your house without your parents knowing your stonded ?


----------



## J-Rokk (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I have smoked kush but it has been about 5 years ago.

I don't smoke weed anymore, although my wife does. I prefer to get high on opiates//pain killers. It's a damn good high but the withdrawals are horrible.

The DT's from opiates are nothing like those from marijuana, to be honest I laugh at people who say they are having withdrawals from weed.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> So you didn't "really like" your best friend?


I never said that. I cared that he died but I didn't freak out about it like everyone else.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



J-Rokk said:


> I have smoked kush but it has been about 5 years ago.
> 
> I don't smoke weed anymore, although my wife does. I prefer to get high on opiates//pain killers. It's a damn good high but the withdrawals are horrible.
> 
> The DT's from opiates are nothing like those from marijuana, to be honest I laugh at people who say they are having withdrawals from weed.


Let me ask you this. Do you get turned on when you see your wife high really high ? for some reason when my mates sister was really high it turned me on like a muther f'er and i wanted to bang her right then and their in front of said mate


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Why is marijuana not legal? Why is marijuana not legal? 
It's a natural plant that grows in the dirt. 
Do you know what's not natural?
80 year old dudes with hard-ons. That's not natural.
But we got pills for that.
We're dedicating all our medical resources to keeping the old guys erect,
but we're putting people in jail for something that grows in the dirt?


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Walls, I somewhat, strangely enough want to be more like you, or at least your mentality.

I have a hard time losing people, went through high school with so many friends and 6 months out of high school, I still miss them and I still wish we were as close as we used to be. Some days I can't even relax because I know how much better my life used to be, or at least how much happier I was with all the people in the world I needed. Nowadays I have maybe 3 close mates, I'm still friends with the old high school mates but we don't see each other at all, and they all have girlfriends so most of them have become pussy whipped and I'm not even sure they leave the house without their girlfriends anymore. I wish I could dispose of people and move on like you do Walls, would make things much easier. But yeah, I play sports and party on the weekends but on the days I spend at home (like today) I just can't get it out of my head that I should be making the most of my youth years, even though it's literally impossible to 'live everyday like it's your last' these days.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> my best friend betrayed me and i'd still care if he died tbo.
> rated r *how do you get back inside your house without your parents knowing your stonded *?


Not that this question was directed to me but I feel like I can relate to it so I will give my details. I'm 18 years old and my parents have no clue that I smoke weed and I only do it once every couple of weeks so it's not really that noticable so I don't blame them. The only guy I smoke with is my really good friend who I play basketball with and just hang out with in general so I usually just tell them I'm going to hang out with him and than I do hang with him but in a smoking general sense a lot of the time (especially lately) so when I get back home they just think I just hung out with him really. The only problem is my eyes are BLOODSHOT whenever I get high so I try to just say hi and bye and than go straight to my room and eat and relax (not noticable at all). My brother used to smoke weed with the same guy I smoke with so he should of put two and two together but he never really did. I think the main reason why my family never notices anything is because my personality is already kind of out there anyway so I can basically get away with doing anything randomly and they will just be thinking "Oh that's how he is" or something along those lines. The rest of my friends don't smoke weed and have no idea that I do it but they do know that our friend (Lawrence The Stoner) is a big time pothead and they know that we are really good friends and hang out so again they don't put two and two together and figure it out. The reason why I don't tell them is not because I'm embarrassed or anything because Lawrence (the dealer) is a fantastic friend and he's the one that I ultimately care what thinks of me but these other guys (including my brother) I don't really give a fuck what they think of me they are basically just associates and I don't consider any of them great friends at all. I just don't like people knowing that I'm high in public especially the "friends" that I have because they are the type of people who ask you question after question on being high and how do you feel and treat you totally differently just because you are high which is complete utter horseshit so I don't even bother. I'm not really easy to please as a friend and I have high expectations because I feel like if you are my really good friend I usually cut out any bad habits that I have just for the sake of our relationship. Meanwhile, most of the people I know have really bad habits and have never truely showed me that they wanted to be good solid friends...they are just there to be there if you know what I mean? And those people deserve to go fuck themselves. But at the same time I stay positive and take the good with the bad and balance it out. I don't dwell on negativity at all.


Sorry about the rant...I answered your question and also touched a little bit on the topic of people's vibes and what not. Sometimes I just get a little carried away. Reading up on here you seem like a cool guy and so does a lot of people here so I just wanted to speak my mind on a few subjects. Peace and Chicken Griece~


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



TheLadderMatch said:


> Walls, I somewhat, strangely enough want to be more like you, or at least your mentality.
> 
> I have a hard time losing people, went through high school with so many friends and 6 months out of high school, I still miss them and I still wish we were as close as we used to be. Some days I can't even relax because I know how much better my life used to be, or at least how much happier I was with all the people in the world I needed. Nowadays I have maybe 3 close mates, I'm still friends with the old high school mates but we don't see each other at all, and they all have girlfriends so most of them have become pussy whipped and I'm not even sure they leave the house without their girlfriends anymore. I wish I could dispose of people and move on like you do Walls, would make things much easier. But yeah, I play sports and party on the weekends but on the days I spend at home (like today) I just can't get it out of my head that I should be making the most of my youth years, even though it's literally impossible to 'live everyday like it's your last' these days.



I wouldn't say that I dispose of people, I think that's too strong of a word. If I just disposed of people, to me at least, that means I don't care. I have a huge heart and wear it on my sleeve. As I've said before, I'm a very moody and emotional guy. Often times things are just black and white to me, I don't really deal with shades of grey. The way I looked at my friend dying the way he did was that what else did he expect to happen? Such a waste of a life. I was more angry than upset. I had talked to him many, many times telling him that he needed to slow down and that he wasn't going to make it to 21 if he wasn't careful. And as I said, he died a week before his 21st bday.

I think it's so easy to me because other people mean less than nothing to me unless they are my family or my fiance. I don't know why I think that way but I always have. I didn't have the best childhood ever but it was nothing terrible either. There was no monumental point in my life (so far, anyway) where I can say that that's what changed me. And everyone else around me throughout my life have always been the polar opposite of me in this area, so I didn't learn it from someone.

I have at times thought that there maybe something wrong with me. I first thought this when I was walking home from work years ago and there was a car crash that happened right in front of me. The two people died in the crash and I saw them die, and it didn't even phase me in the least. They were running from the police, lost control and hit a tree. I saw their bodies, everything. And at that point I thought to myself "Well shit, that's what you get for running from the police". The only other time I thought about it that day was when I told people about it. And everyone else said they would have cried or have been terrified or whatever. 

I know it may seem like I'm bragging or something, but I'm really not. Sometimes I think I should be more compassionate. It's gotten me in tons of shit in my life with people more often than not. And I'm not saying it's the best way to go either. I've just come to the conclusion that the world is a harsh place and I need to take care of myself and the ones I care about, and everyone else can fuck off. I believe that it's a form of self preservation more than anything else.

On another note, I guess I take for granted sometimes that I have my own house and can smoke whenever I want to. It must suck to have to hide it from your parents or have to go outside to do it. I do know that my mother doesn't care that I smoke (her husband smokes anyway, she couldn't say shit to me even if she did care) so if I still for some reason lived with her, she would be cool about it.


----------



## J-Rokk (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Let me ask you this. Do you get turned on when you see your wife high really high ? for some reason when my mates sister was really high it turned me on like a muther f'er and i wanted to bang her right then and their in front of said mate


To be honest, no matey not really. She usually just gets real stoned looking ie: half closed blood shot eyes, the usual stoner look but it does nothing for me sexually.

To each his own I guess my man.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

My fiance's eyes look like cherries whenever she smokes, it's funny. It looks like all the blood vessels in her eyes exploded. I don't get red eye anymore, thankfully. But I used to get it really bad when I first started.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I wouldn't say that I dispose of people, I think that's too strong of a word. If I just disposed of people, to me at least, that means I don't care. I have a huge heart and wear it on my sleeve. As I've said before, I'm a very moody and emotional guy. Often times things are just black and white to me, I don't really deal with shades of grey. The way I looked at my friend dying the way he did was that what else did he expect to happen? Such a waste of a life. I was more angry than upset. I had talked to him many, many times telling him that he needed to slow down and that he wasn't going to make it to 21 if he wasn't careful. And as I said, he died a week before his 21st bday.
> 
> I think it's so easy to me because other people mean less than nothing to me unless they are my family or my fiance. I don't know why I think that way but I always have. I didn't have the best childhood ever but it was nothing terrible either. There was no monumental point in my life (so far, anyway) where I can say that that's what changed me. And everyone else around me throughout my life have always been the polar opposite of me in this area, so I didn't learn it from someone.
> 
> ...


It doesn't look like you are bragging at all, you are just stating how you feel and that's cool. I sorta wish I was more dependant on myself, I am moreso than most around me, but I tend to rely on others to make myself happy, or to have a good day. I won't really go out of my way to organize or keep in touch with people at all these days, I always had it good. 

If they were running from the police, then that must've helped. Surely if it was an old man and lady crossing the road, only to be struck and killed you would feel differently. Plus all the exposure to death and violence we have these days due to the internet can play a factor too, we're getting used to seeing dead bodies, or even accidents resulting in serious injury or death.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



TheLadderMatch said:


> It doesn't look like you are bragging at all, you are just stating how you feel and that's cool. I sorta wish I was more dependant on myself, I am moreso than most around me, but I tend to rely on others to make myself happy, or to have a good day. I won't really go out of my way to organize or keep in touch with people at all these days, I always had it good.
> 
> If they were running from the police, then that must've helped. Surely if it was an old man and lady crossing the road, only to be struck and killed you would feel differently. *Plus all the exposure to death and violence we have these days due to the internet can play a factor too, we're getting used to seeing dead bodies, or even accidents resulting in serious injury or death.*


That's a good point. I remember a little while back I watched a suicide video of some guy shooting himself in the head and I didn't even flinch. I just thought to myself "Shit, I'm very desensitized, aren't I?".

And no doubt the fact that they were running from the police softened the blow. I can't comment on how I would react to an old couple getting hit, never seen it in front of me. As far as you wishing you could be more dependent on yourself, I don't really know what to tell you on how to do that, I've always just been this way. My fiance relies a lot on me for her happiness, which is one of the things I dislike about her most. If I'm having a bad day, so is she more often times than not.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Only for medical purposes, like flu and fever :gun:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I find I don't get as high if I smoke when I have the flu, it's odd.


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I wouldn't say that I dispose of people, I think that's too strong of a word. If I just disposed of people, to me at least, that means I don't care. I have a huge heart and wear it on my sleeve. As I've said before, I'm a very moody and emotional guy. Often times things are just black and white to me, I don't really deal with shades of grey. The way I looked at my friend dying the way he did was that what else did he expect to happen? Such a waste of a life. I was more angry than upset. I had talked to him many, many times telling him that he needed to slow down and that he wasn't going to make it to 21 if he wasn't careful. And as I said, he died a week before his 21st bday.
> 
> I think it's so easy to me because other people mean less than nothing to me unless they are my family or my fiance. I don't know why I think that way but I always have. I didn't have the best childhood ever but it was nothing terrible either. There was no monumental point in my life (so far, anyway) where I can say that that's what changed me. And everyone else around me throughout my life have always been the polar opposite of me in this area, so I didn't learn it from someone.
> 
> ...


You just explained damn near exactley how I feel.

I would also bet that you find most people to be stupid and thus the reason for not having a lot of "friends" which is a highly overused word IMO anyway. At least that is the way I feel. Less stupid people in my life the better, less drama also.

I am also a huge Joe Rogan fan and agree with the majority of what he says.

On another note, have you tried just smoking once a day when you know you might be getting low, or might not be able to get more anytime soon??


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Pepsi is always better than coke.

I say this because the only drug I use now is called CM Punk(fandom).


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I find I don't get as high if I smoke when I have the flu, it's odd.


Yeah I know what you mean I would think it is because your body is weakened. One of the only times I take a break from J's is when I have a head cold in particular. I find sometimes weed can hinder your ability to recover from a head cold but I may be way off.

COLE PHELPS you need to take action and get laid though these posts regarding girls/woman are pretty hilarious.

I share some of the same perspective with people and friendships as Walls I find the vast majority of people annoying even if it just little things. I also have trouble throwing trust around. Also I simply don't know many people in Canada compared to America and I find I have slight amounts of social anxiety disorder particularly in crowded rooms or places I feel out of place or unfamiliar with. I am not sure what came first my self diagnosed social anxiety disorder or smokin weed I find it kinda interesting to consider. I think excessive marijuana use has contributed slightly because it has been pretty excessive for 8 years not like that will stop me but I don't think there is a better reason to speculate on.

I have given up on clubbing and going downtown due to price, cops and crowds. I will occasional hit a quiet bar though.

Has anyone tried shrooms/magic mushrooms I'll do them about four-six times a year. I find you need to be stringent in trusting the package's safety and evaluate the quality as I find quality wildly varies. the BC Blue Caps in Canada are the only ones I will cop. I find zooms make my hands sweat like mad and you can't sleep. I find it hilarious when I see shroom noobs buy em and smell inside the bag because the smell doesn't indicate quality imo and they smell terrible in my experiences. I normally eat shrooms in like a MacD's burger or Subway or something so I don't taste them. 

LOL @ the length of this post that is what happens when work is dead


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Just about to roll a spliff, after a rather stressful day. Finally...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



AvonBarksdale said:


> Yeah I know what you mean I would think it is because your body is weakened. One of the only times I take a break from J's is when I have a head cold in particular. I find sometimes weed can hinder your ability to recover from a head cold but I may be way off.
> 
> COLE PHELPS you need to take action and get laid though these posts regarding girls/woman are pretty hilarious.
> 
> ...


I'd love to do shrooms but I'm paranoid as fuck about getting the wrong shit and either getting very sick or dying. My guy doesn't sell them himself, it's more of a friend of a friend he can get them from and I don't trust that.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I never have done pot. It's ironic, because I did ecstasy a few months ago. Never again.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm intrigued to know about your negative experience with E. If I could get it from someone I absolutely trusted, I would try it. But I'm not a big fan of buying pills and then hoping for the best. Reading back what I've said about shrooms and now E, one could make the argument that weed is a gateway drug (which I fully think is bullshit). But for me it isn't, I blame Joe Rogan. After listening to him for as long as I have, I would have wanted to do shrooms even if I had never touched weed. He makes it sound like a beautiful experience. And I only want to try E due to what Redban said about it on his podcasts as well.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Ecstasy is a pretty strong drug. You'll be out within a few seconds of taking it. I was at one of my friend's birthday party, and they happened to bring some E to the party. When I took it, I started laughing uncontrollably within the first few seconds. Then my vision became blurred almost instantly and I passed out shortly there after. I'm not sure if it is a particularly "bad" case, but it was quite scary for me because it was the first time I had ever done drugs recreationally. Anyway, my vision stayed blurred for a few more hours after I gain consciousness. Took about 30 days to get all of it out of my body.

Before I did it, I though ecstasy was one of the weaker drugs. I guess it might have been a stronger type of it. That probably was my own mistake going into it, because I was pretty naive about it. I probably took too much of it.

OT: I'm curious about LSD, and I would like to try it in the future. Haha


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That doesn't sound like E at all.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

that isn't E.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

What drug do you think it was? Again, when I got to where the drugs were, the ones who brought it said that it was all ecstacy. Whatever it was, I'm not ever tryin it again.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

And that's exactly why I'm so hesitant to buy E from someone. You could have died, you lucked out.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Joe Rogan's podcasts are very inspirational and insightful to say the least. He's very good with his words and makes DMT seem like a life changing experience in which you wake up from a dream when it's all said and done. I think you have to be in the right state of mind in taking heavy drugs like that and I don't mean heavy in the sense where it's going to give you brain damage or anything like that but I mean heavy in the sense where it can be complicated and it could rub off on you the wrong way if you don't live your life in positive environments or you are not fully connected with yourself. Drugs like DMT and Shrooms seem like very interesting drugs to take but you better make sure you are ready for them before you experience it because what I read it's obviously on an entirely different level from weed in terms of psychedelic circumstances. Weed never has any psychedelic effects on me at all and I'm not sure it does anybody?? I don't think I would try DMT or Shrooms currently in my life but in the future I wouldn't be totally against it as long as I'm in the right state of mind. I just don't want to be second guessing myself about it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Jerichofan you took some type of date drug. If you passed out and lost your vision then that is some fucked up shit and if I were you I would personally kick the shit out of whatever friend gave it to you.



Walls said:


> I've always hated people because to me, at least 95% of them are stupid and annoying and I have a very low tolerance for it. I don't have a social disorder or anything, I can function perfectly fine when I'm out and around large groups of people. I just don't like to do it. I'd rather be by myself a lot of the time. I'm very sensitive to people's energy I've found over the years. I currently have two friends and one of those friends is kinda iffy at best, so I say one. And that's perfectly fine with me. I had another best friend but he died back in 08 due to climbing up the side of a mountain with no harness on and falling on his head from 80 feet up. I caught a lot of shit from people because I said what he did was stupid and that he deserved what he got. I told him he wouldn't make it to 21 if he kept doing the shit he was doing years ago and he died a week before his 21st bday, so I wasn't wrong. But yeah, a lot of people legit wanted to kick my ass because of my statements but the truth hurts and he was my best friend, known him for 16 years. I never even cried, oddly enough. When I found out I said "Well, he shouldn't have been climbing up the side of a mountain without a harness" and then went about my day normally.


2 pages late but fuck you guys...

I kind of agree with you. Even though I have a lot of friends that I'm pretty close with and actually hang out a lot with, most of them are fucking retarded and I hate it. I miss common sense and I wish some other people would at least display some so I could know that I'm not the only one with it. I wouldn't say it makes me hate them or even dislike them, but people are way too fucking stupid these days to deal with.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Double posting because I'm still trying to get in third place in posts, fuck you wrestlingfan.

Getting half a ounce for free from 2 of my friends for my birthday. Now that's what I call a fucking birthday present.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> rated r how do you get back inside your house without your parents knowing your stonded ?


Actually I haven't done that too many times, because I have gotten busted once and from there I just bunned when I was out with friends and what not, and when I usually get home it's night time so there already in bed by than.

There have been many occasion though where I came in and my eyes were red but I just ended up going into my room, I always use any kind of perfume or axe if my friends have it on them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Axe and perfume are way too obvious if you're coming in late at nights. Why the fuck would you be wearing that shit at 12 am or 1 am? Makes you seem more suspicious. Just walk around for a bit and let it air out.

I usually don't deal with this shit though because my parents don't know the smell or any of the things that happen when you're high because they're foreigners.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Too obvious? I don't go crazy with the stuff, I've used them to get the weed smell away and it has done wonders. 

Just get your buddy to spray some on your shirt from some distance, it isn't obvious at all.

I'm coming back home after a night's of partying, My parents would be happy I still smell nice.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Axe or any perfume would be a dead give away too me. The only time I would consider using it is if I spill alcohol on myself and even then I would just ask a friend to stay at his house.

Once again though I don't go through this stuff as I haven't had a curfew since I was 15 and my parent don't know anything about weed.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

How in the blue hell would it be a giveaway when you just spray some on to get the weed smell away? It's not like I'm spraying my whole body with the stuff.

The smell isn't that strong, that your parents are going to smell it as soon as you walk in the house.

EDIT -


----------



## theyocarea (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I do think perfume/axe is a give away. As a parent myself of 2 boys, if my kids came home late and smelled like axe, I would surely wonder why and it would bring more attention to them. Axe is stong, my kids have it and I think it is some of the most awful smelling stuff around and I can usually smell it a room or 2 away. The only way it would not be a give away to me is if you were perfume/axe all the time, than it would more or less be expected, but if it's just on occasion then it would be obvious.

As long as it has been 15-20 minutes the smell of weed should be gone unless you were hot boxing or soemthing. Also if you have a jacket or overshirt, it would be best to take that off before you blaze.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

^^all that talk of not gettng busted brings me back when my dad use to be home all the time, sneaking in threw the window and shit like that. When i wantedmy dad not to smell that i smoked weed i just went into a perfume shop, we have one at the train station, i just go in there and but shitloads of perfume on me, you know the one you can try to see if you wanna buy anything, i would be high it would normally be 7 am or some shit i wanted just to go to bed so i practiclly bathed in it, of course the owner got pretty steamed when he saw me do it, took him a few times though and even then i could get it done until he saw me, but then i got banned from the store, well whatever who wants to buy 200 dollar perfumes, that was bassicly the standard price there, andi have a guy so i dont mind but that just reminded me the sneaking was almost as fun as the blazing, but not really.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

this talk of hiding the smell of weed from parents or anyone else angers me. it's fuckin weed, it's nothing.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Waking up from a big night of drinking is never fun. I worked 8 hours yesterday went home had some cones and then went to the pub. I had some beers and gambled for a couple of hours and only left $20 down. Then i bought a 4 pack for the walk home and i think thats what hit me hard well that and the bourbon i added to one of them when i got home

i also had mulitple cones and i swear it just creeped up on me. The world was spinnin' like a mutherfucker i even had to get a bucket when i went to bed didn't spew though which is good


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> ^^all that talk of not gettng busted brings me back when my dad use to be home all the time, sneaking in threw the window and shit like that. When i wantedmy dad not to smell that i smoked weed i just went into a perfume shop, we have one at the train station, i just go in there and but shitloads of perfume on me, you know the one you can try to see if you wanna buy anything, i would be high it would normally be 7 am or some shit i wanted just to go to bed so i practiclly bathed in it, of course the owner got pretty steamed when he saw me do it, took him a few times though and even then i could get it done until he saw me, but then i got banned from the store, well whatever who wants to buy 200 dollar perfumes, that was bassicly the standard price there, andi have a guy so i dont mind but that just reminded me the sneaking was almost as fun as the blazing, but not really.


:lmao that's pretty funny how you ended up getting banned from the store for something so small, OK maybe it wasn't a small thing to the owner.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Finally got high last night, was an amazing experience. Fiance got money and surprised me with it, never loved her more. Then she surprised me later, but that's a different story. I wore a viking hat and a Punisher t-shirt, that's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I am posting here when it so nice out because I went hard drinking last evening and just ain't feeling the sun or people right now.

I can't smoke a J till I get some cigarettes for clip.

My parents were cool I never really had to disguise my weed smoking. Maybe doing some heavy bong hits where you blow away from yourself will smell less then a joint or blunt idk.

One time the Liquor Store here in Canada wouldn't sell me liquor cuz I smelled like green, I was heated. I was like I smell every time I have ever been in here. I had nothing on me told them to check my pockets. When they still said no I almost lost my composure standing between me and my Dry Ice isn't always the best idea.

edit: LOL Booby Lashley he scurred of Chad Griggs as well as being terrible at pro wrestling.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> :lmao that's pretty funny how you ended up getting banned from the store for something so small, OK maybe it wasn't a small thing to the owner.


Well i would be pissed too if a 16 year old Punk would come into my store, reeking of alcohol or weed, or both and just use my stuff to get his smell off, i can understand him now, but back then i thought he was just being a douche, i would still do it again though.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Stores should sell me stuff if I smell like weed or they are more then likely going to have me take my business elsewhere. But in Canada Liquor Stores are a monopoly by design, no copping Colt 45s at the cornerstore....I don't really do that.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That's really stupid if a place wouldn't sell you booze because you smelled like weed. I fail to see how it's their business what you smell like or why that should effect them taking money from you.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah it was just one time, I almost always smell like it or my clothes do because I smoke inside. The incident really grated on my nerves. Just a dumb ass Paladian security guard trying to act like she was a cop or judge or something. I have worked security and know people that do right now it is a easy and a fun job there is a time to be serious not when you supposedly smell like something in liquor store or concert maybe if it was a different setting I could understand it more. 

I liked working concerts as security it is free admission in a way if you like the band.

I had sweet gig at a museum overnight where just nothing ever happened as a security guard ever. Brought my laptop to watch shows/movies, as well as joints and jus smoked on the job. If anything ever happened as a Paladian Security guard you were under armed to do anything unless it was just some rowdy teenagers or something.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Anyone here have any bad shroom trips? I've only done it a couple times myself and so far nothing really has freaked me out or given me a bad trip, but I've heard/seen some pretty bad ones.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Took them once . I was with the right people and had the mindset before I took them . Fucking awesome , pretty intense though . Not sure would I take them again , just because the bad trips i've heard about . Really want to try DMT though . Not just to have a trippy experience , but it's seems awesome and according to many can be life changing . 

The Joe Rogan podcast high is the fucking shit . Got baked and listen to the podcast with the ancient aliens presenter ( Such a hard name to spell lol ) . Awesome , I recommend ancient aliens to high anyone too , or not high . It's just really engrossing , as is all of Joe's podcasts .


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah if you are in a good mood with the right people, right place, feeling save and are not having problems that get to you you probably will have a good trip. I once did a trip somewhere in the woods at night with 2 friends, i was just freaking out inside, i didn't want to ruin thetrip or seem like a pussy but i felt spiders crawling up under my pants, sometimes i thought i couldn't breath for a minute, just a bad trip, well the first 4 hours were fun and great but then it got horrible,but that is the only one that was bad, therest were awesome, that was my first timewith shrooms too, but now i know what to bring, what to do etc. where tobe and how to calm myself down if needed but it isn't necesarry since i dont get bad feelings anymore, but i dont do it that often, once a month or 2, bassicly when there is a Festival or Goa Party or on a weekend, it's not for everyone and if you know you are not that stable leave it alone, because once you see bad things, you will see what fears you the most, the deepest fears and scars of your life, i never encountered something so horryfing and i was just standing there when actually nothing happend, but it did in my mind. But if you can take it it's gonna be the best time you ever had.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Joe Rogan's podcast is the single greatest thing to hit the earth since weed itself. I look forward to it more than my favorite tv shows.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

If I could name one of the worst places i'd want to be tripping it's the woods . I never had a bad trip like yours , I don't know how I would react to being some out of my comfort zone and not being in control of my body - ie seeing fucking spiders crawling up your legs and what's not . 

Trippy ectasy is an excellent trip . MDMA and LSD seem to go perfect together . The trips isn't intense and no drug really fuck you over , the seem to even them selves out perfect . I've taken this in very small amounts but it was cool as hell . 

I know this conversation is going off topic , but I suppose there is other ways off getting high and not just weed .

Edit - Good to see some other fans of Joe's podcasts . I got into them by just listing to clips of him discussing theorys on youtube and was just hooked ever sense


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I should listen into it give it a try if it's as great as said.

Yeah let me tell you it's scary as shit, i didn't wanna go in the woods, i told them let's do it somewhere where there is more light, but they wanted to play music from a Blockrocker and whatnot, it's just scary as shit, and i didn't want to seem like a pussy, if i was alone i think i would have cracked, the only thing kept me thinking straight was not to embarass myself, they both are very expirienced trippers so they know how to handle everything, shrooms tend to be too strong that's why i like LSD way better, it was all colory and cool, i swear with LSD ihad my greatest Trips ever, i saw one of my friends who is 6'6 as a brown bear and my other friend as a Iranian Shiek, saw Mario from Super Mario and all that shit, i even saw the the Final Battle scene in Harry Potter 1, where Voldemord gets burned, just that i was standing there watching until he told me to kill him and i became Voldemord and killed him, was sick and fun as hell, only people who have tripped will understand, to others it seems unbelivable to see something like that, it's not explainable. I never tried MDMA but i will, only in mix with LSD as you say. The highest dose LSD i took was 800mg and it was too much i thought i like to be totally out of it and forget the world but still have comon sense and know what the hell i'm doung, the worst thing is coming down on LSD and thinking it will be like this forever.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

You know you're fucking out of it seeing the final fight scene from Harry Potter . :lmao I never had a trip longer than 3 or 4 hours . Never had a bad one , the worst one I got was from smoke but I leave that being down to the state of mind I was in and how many people also tripped . We had theorys it was laced with something , I don't know to be honest . 

I had the most soothing trip ever when I took MDMA and LSD . I was coming down and was trying my best to sleep , but no good . I was still tripping . I gathered myself together lying in bed and saw the most coolest and soothing thing ever . It was like a shower of shooting stars on front on me . I just feel asleep then . Fucking awesome . 

That's why I would never take high amounts of LSD . I won't take it ever again . I'm fairly against taking drugs these days , not against other people , just against myself really if that makes sense . Just take them in real moderation , even weed . The only thing I would go out of my way to take is DMT ? Anyone ever take it actually ?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah pretty much, i understand if you dont take it much anymore, i am still trying things and living live out, i know i will stop one day, may it be in 3 Years or 10 but i wont be taking drugs when i'm 40 years old, besides weed, i can imagine myself smoking weed in my 80's watching my grandchildren play in the grass. Never tried DMT or also called Ayuaska or whatever, i might try it once, but if i would want a friend to be with me or somebody to look over me, i have the same rule with Salvia, i wanna make sure i am safe. Besides Heroin and Meth i am pretty open to try things.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I'll still in to them in moderation thinking of it . It's my final year in College and that's my main focus . My first year there was a year of trying everything . I still have an open mind to them , i'll smoke up the very odd time . 

Ayahuasca is actually different than DMT , but is usually mixed with DMT containing species in it's prepration . It contain a Harmala alkaloid rather than DMT which to my knowledge is another psycholedic .The alkaloids just make the DMT more potent due to breaking down of Enzymes . It's cool that ever so often in College I get to learn about this stuff . 

I've heard some very good and bad things about Saliva . It's actually legal to my knowledge so it must be somewhat safe . Then again no trippy drugs are really safe , beside maybe the exception of DMT if you take the right doasge . 

I tried pretty much everything I wanted to try besides DMT . I wanted to try LSD and Ectasy and only did them a hand full of times and i'm happy with that .


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah you know it's everybody's own Business how far to go, the only thing i ever say is try and keep it safe, it's drugs so naturly it is not safe but having good friends with you and looking out is helping a lot.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I have seen bad trips on Shrooms never had one. But I used to do them quite a bit so I probably have decent tolerance. A joint after doing shrooms is ace. Sometimes Shroom noobs take too much or complain they don't feel anything when it has only been 10 minutes after consumption.

DMT is crazy I have only ever done it a couple of times and not since I moved to Canada. I have smoked it in like a pipe or broken it up and snorted it. You can inject it but I refuse to be a injecting drug user. Honestly, you lose it I did it with people but might as well write off 4 hours minimum to your mind. If anyone watchs the Simpsons it is kinda like when Homer is tripping out and there is talking coyote and his in a desert at least it was for me sure it widely varies.

I have never done MDMA because my old friend got all tripped up on crushing up the pills and snorting them which is pretty fucked. Ditto for Oxy's. Breaking up pills and snorting them is a fools game it ain't the way they are intended to be taken tbf. Also never did Acid just because idk my social group in high school didn't do it and I have no willingness to do it now.

Some general blow is good every now and again, though hitting the slopes is pretty much the most expensive drug per usage I have encountered.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Joe Rogan has stated many times that DTM lasts for about 20 mins, so where you got 4 hours from I don't know and I'm going to have to assume he has connections to get better shit than you did.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't know when I did DMT it was longer then 20 minutes. But that stuff is really intense, I don't think I would do it again and to me is lasted longer then 20 minutes but yeah I probably overstated 4 hours it feels like a really long time. I do believe Joe Rogan.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Just realized that hologram Japanese singer in that other thread is really really trippy when high and so are the lyrics.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Just realized that hologram Japanese singer in that other thread is really really trippy when high and so are the lyrics.


Lyrics? It sounds like she's having a heart attack, no offense to the Asian people on here.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Just realized that hologram Japanese singer in that other thread is really really trippy when high and so are the lyrics.


I was as high as Giraffe's when I watched it . :lmao


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

General observation a high rate of Canadians post in this thread :side:

I have been smoking since I woke up and am thinking about Kraft Dinner for lunch as KD when high on a lazy is Sunday is a fair amount of win.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Canadians do love their weed and unless you're selling massive amounts (in Ontario anyway), they don't really do shit to you. I was high for the last 2-3 days straight, need a break.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, it is the same in the Maritimes/Quebec the only places I have been. It so much more lenient then the states some of the people I know who sell here are very sloppy wouldn't last a year with their tactics in the states.

Got to roll my j's before the UFC Live and Summerslam get going. I am only really interested in Cena vs Punk and to lesser extent Orton vs Christian I mostly will watch the fights.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

lol at rest of Canada whom haven't tried the best weed in Canada. I'm still not in third for posts, this is absolute bullshit.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

When I moved up here BC was too expensive and I do not have a car so I need to live in a city where there are jobs. But yeah I feel everyone I talk to from Canada or elsewhere say it was one the best places anywhere.

Done rolling Js time for the wrasslin and fights.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Too expensive? Really? From what I read in this thread it seems everywhere else has the expensive weed.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I meant living costs in BC.

To live in the city was too expensive or I would have moved to BC instead of Fredricton and Halifax.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

did anyone else watch summerslam stonded


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> did anyone else watch summerslam stonded


Not me, I just finished watching the downloaded version, decent show, good ending.

How was your experience?


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Wrestling high is great . I can never sit through a whole Smackdown anymore . When I was blazed I was hooked . 

Summerslam was awesome too . I'd say Cole had a good time anyway .

Just too add , Mc Nuggets high are the best food ever . They starting selling them in 20 boxes here , awesome .


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

So over the weekend my stoner buddy Lawrence came over and spent a night both Saturday and Sunday. Sunday was decently enough but Saturday was a story that I just have to share with you all so bare with me here and I will take criticism if needed but just try to stay with me........


So me and Lawrence start off the day with taking a walk too Gamestop so we can turn in a few video games and controllers and turn it in for money so we can buy some weed and than play in a texas holdem poker game with our friends later on in the day (yes we are that broke). While we are walking too gamestop in between a neighborhood, Lawrence's drug dealer calls him. Lawrence says "Hey I will sell you my Xbox360 controller if you get me a 10 sack and the dealer says "WAIT IT WORKS? nothing is wrong with it?" Lawrence says yea it completely fine than the guy says "Alright meet me at SaveMart and we will make the deal". 

So me and Lawrence decide first we will turn in the games at Gamestop in order to get some extra cash for the Poker game and than we will make the deal and smoke. However, while in the middle of walking I realize that I left my ID at home and you need an ID in order to turn in games there for whatever reason. So me and Lawrence start arguing quite loudly saying "You forgot your ID...COME ON MAN how the hell did this happen" and than blah blah blah we are arguing for about 15 seconds UNTIL a 65 year old man standing outside of his house says "You guys need a ride?" We both looked at each other funny and were confused on if we should trust him or not. I mean this was pretty random and he could pull out a gun or knife if we get in the car with him. Lawrence claimed he had very good instincts and a good positive vibe on him so he suddently trusted him "Yeah can you take us too gamestop". The old man says "hold on let me get my keys". So while we are waiting for him I tell him I don't know if we should be fucking doing this because this shit could be potentially dangerous. Before you knew it the old man was walking out and ready to give us a ride. So I jut went along with it and said oh well let's go for it. He took us too gamestop and we find out ITS CLOSED.

Than all of a sudden Lawrence's dealer calls him back and says "So what games you got on it anyway?" than Lawrence replied "There's no games it's a damn controller". This idiot dealer says "Oh damn I thought it was a Xbox, No Deal." He really believed we were going to give him an Xbox for a 10 sack? We are desperate to drive with a stranger old man but not that desperate. So anyways we are really bummed out due to not having any weed or any money. So we just tell the old man thanks for the ride but take us back to your house and we will just walk back home, He agrees. He takes us back to his house and introduces himself to us and his name is Sam. So Sam starts going on and on and on about his cars all of a sudden. This guy has an intense obsession with cars and is one of those guys who can go on a 30 minute rant just about a fucking engine. I didn't really want too be disrespectful so I didn't cut him off and just let him ramble on until it was the right time to go. We get into some other conversations with Sam and all of a sudden Lawrence asks him "Did you smoke weed back in the day" than Sam replies "Anytime I can get it". So we thought that was interesting and Lawrence says "that's cool. Before you know it, this guy busts out a self made pipe that was made out of a fucking light bulb and has a big bag of medical weed. We were like holy fuck! This guy is a 65 year old man who just smokes himself out before he sleeps I guess. So than we start smoking away with a 65 year old man that we just met in his garage. His weed was pretty good as it was fucking me up big time (just a casual smoker) and while I'm fucked up Sam is just ranting and ranting in his garage about cars again for at least 30 - 45 minutes and I kept trying to interupt him saying we had to go but it didn't work.

So than he says "hold on I'll be back". The old man takes out set of at least 80 - 100 different personal pictures of the past cars in his life and just showed us picture by picture a 5 minute summary of each. I had no clue what on god green's earth he was talking about but he still had a pretty big bag of weed left. Lawrence says "You want too keep smoking or what?" The old man replies that he only takes two or three hits usually and he's good but we can take home some of his weed. He gave us our own personal box that we dumped the weed from the bag into and Lawrence didn't know how much weed he wanted us to take so he just slowly kept dumping more and more in the box while Sam was tapping him on the back as in *keep going, go for it" and before you know it Lawrence took poured all the weed that he had in the bag (probally at least 20 - 30 dollars worth I'd say). 

Than this guy tells us to go in his backyard and we thought this was a little weird but since he gave us all the weed we thought it was only fair to return the favor and hang out with him a little longer. He shows us some random fucking cage in his backyard and it was kind of creepy but than he just explained it as something he built for his dogs or something but when the cage first popped up it it definitely took me off guard. I tell him I'm thirsty so I'm going to head out home. He says "you guys can get some water in my house if you want". So we walk into his house and his wife is sitting on the couch and he tells his wife "This is Richard (me) and Lawrence, two guys I saw just bitching at each other about whatever so I decided to give them a ride and hangout" We say hi to wife (who is probally about a 45 year old and overweight woman) than we walk too get some water. We get a drink of water and talk for another 10 minutes or so and than Lawrence and me tell him we got too get going but we may come over tomorrow. He tells us thats fine and he just needs to ask his wife so a 65 year old man is talking to his wife and I quote "Are we having anybody coming over tomorrow because these guys are going to come over and we are going to smoke some pot". I just was gigiling inside just the way he said it and how it came off to us was beyond hilarious. So we both agree and he gives us his number and we head out. While we are walking home I'm loudly expressing that the guy came off as weird and different (talking louder than I think because I was pretty out of it) and all of a sudden HE PULLS UP with his truck and says "Hey I need your guys number too man". We were like ummm ok I guess and I was thinking Lawrence would give him a wrong number or something but he gave the old man OUR REAL fucking numbers. Not too big of a deal but thought it was a little premature. Anyways, The guy heads out home and we played poker high as fuck with our buddies. Everybody thought we were idiots for trusting the old man and eventually leading too smoking with him. My thoughts are we took a big risk and there's no question about that but at the end of the day it was a good positive fun experience that you don't get to see everyday so if I had to do it all over again I would. Thoughts?


----------



## BreakdownV1 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Getting high*

OH MY GOD USE PARAGRAPHS


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Sorry, Didn't know when too seperate everything exactly so I just bolded it all into one. Makes the story difficult too read but try too get through it. 

Edit: There I tried to seperate it and it's much easier too read now.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I wouldn't have gotten in the car with him myself but it apparently turned out well for you. The odds of that happening again are really slim so at least you have a story you can tell.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Buddy sucks at slangin but good job gettin some weed. Bringing someone to your house where you lay your head. 

I won't lie I skimmed that cut down slightly on details I haven't read a book that wasn't for school/university in a long time.

Also, smokin some blunts but with Kraken and lemonade. Kraken rhum it is solid I am telling you like water with lemonade, quart for 26 bucks and 47%. In the States it would be 18 but whatever still a good deal. I'd say with this rhum in me I am going out on the town after Raw which is highly abnormal for me.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



AvonBarksdale said:


> Buddy sucks at slangin but good job gettin some weed. *Bringing someone to your house where you lay your head*.
> 
> I won't lie I skimmed that cut down slightly on details I haven't read a book that wasn't for school/university in a long time.
> 
> Also, smokin some blunts but with Kraken and lemonade. Kraken rhum it is solid I am telling you like water with lemonade, quart for 26 bucks and 47%. In the States it would be 18 but whatever still a good deal. I'd say with this rhum in me I am going out on the town after Raw which is highly abnormal for me.


What do you mean by "slangin?". Bringing someone to your house where you lay your head? Was this directed to me? What is the supposed to mean? I read that about 5 times over again and can't figure out what the fuck that means. You don't have too read it all but thanks for taking the time and reading any of it~


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I believe he thinks it was stupid to let some guy you don't know know where you live. If that wasn't it, then I don't get it either.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I thought the old man took JWG to his house and JWG and his mate would walk to their house from there.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I dunno, too lazy to reread it to be honest.

I've wanted to ask this for awhile but always forget: When you're high and you get mad, do you get three times as mad as you normally would when you're sober? We all know that weed calms you down and makes things easier to deal with. When I'm high and if I'm happy, I'm as happy as a pig in shit. But if something pisses me off when I'm high, I fucking LOSE IT. Even more than I would if I was sober. It takes more to piss me off high than it does sober as I'm quick tempered by nature but when I get mad when I'm high, it's almost like an insanity that I can control, thankfully. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I dunno, too lazy to reread it to be honest.
> 
> I've wanted to ask this for awhile but always forget: When you're high and you get mad, do you get three times as mad as you normally would when you're sober? We all know that weed calms you down and makes things easier to deal with. When I'm high and if I'm happy, I'm as happy as a pig in shit. But if something pisses me off when I'm high, I fucking LOSE IT. Even more than I would if I was sober. It takes more to piss me off high than it does sober as I'm quick tempered by nature but when I get mad when I'm high, it's almost like an insanity that I can control, thankfully. Maybe it's just me.


*Not with weed. It's almost impossible to piss me off on a weed high. It's totally different with moonshine and Johnny Walker Red though. For some reason I'm a total bitch on those two. 

It's the strangest damn thing. On Black Label I really couldn't give a fuck... but Red Label does something to me. It's unexplainable I reckon. *


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That's common with booze though. My fiance is the biggest cunt ever when she drinks Vodka, completely different person. 

I guess it may just be me with the weed thing. I'd be far more likely to fight someone when I was pissed off and high than I would if I was drunk.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I have to this date never gotten mad when high, but I don't really think anything has been done to me that would tick me off. I'm usually in a pretty chill place or area when I'm high and the people around me don't really piss me off, but I doubt I would get as angry as I would when I'm sober.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I believe he thinks it was stupid to let some guy you don't know know where you live. If that wasn't it, then I don't get it either.


No, We didn't tell him where we lived. We just walked home from his house. After we smoked with him and developed a bond I don't think there was much risk in telling him where I live anyway but that's about the only thing we played safe and just didn't do. My other friends were saying he could of laced it with something but I'm not sure that was a realistic possibility because it's not like he knew we were stoners and just had the plan all setup from the beginning.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

Let's face it most of the posts made in this thread are made while the users are high so you shouldn't be looking too much into everything trying to make sense of it


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Evolution said:


> Let's face it most of the posts made in this thread are made while the users are high so you shouldn't be looking too much into everything trying to make sense of it


Perhaps so but I can usually function and sometimes my opinions are even more accurate when I'm high. I do semi agree though and I wasn't picking any arguments or anything, Just a misunderstanding in the story. I believe Walls was sober when he posted that though going by what he has said earlier in the thread he rarely smokes now.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Perhaps so but I can usually function and sometimes my opinions are even more accurate when I'm high.


This.

I don't see how the stuff you say when you're high is any different than the stuff you would say sober, unless you're someone who just got high for the first time or someone who can't control themselves while high.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I have been smoking everyday for so long I think I am kinda perm baked but I am not a fighter so no weed wouldn't make me likely or more likely to get in a scrap. Liquor would particularly hard liquor but hey fighting isn't really that productive to anything it isn't really like you get anything out of it.

I am autorolling my work J's, listening to Rick Ross and posting here you know I am living the life. 

Anybody, got any opinions on shake (loose prebroken up marijuana) if you pick up enough or the guy is selling low end you will probably end up with some. I am all good with it isn't as potent but beats nothing which it would be if I didn't have shake atm.

One last thought I hate breaking up with coffee grinders things freak me out lol. Need to be plugged in and grind it to dust. I was one of those who like puck grinder type things, if I had to use my hands to break up I would end it all right now.

Does anyone vaporizer I never have, seems foreign to me. I almost exclusively smoke zig zag joints with rare blunts. Also, players and vogue papers result in two hitter quitter joints though I get they are supposed to be for tobacco.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I used to be permanbaked, it was awesome. I used to smoke all day, everyday and even on the days when I didn't smoke (which was rare throughout all of 2010 and up to about June of this year) I still felt kinda floaty. I have no problems with shake as long as that's not all I'm getting. If I'm the guy with buys the last bit of my guys shit and there is like an extra gram in there plus some shake, more often than not he gives me the extra gram and whatever shake is left. And as far as vaporizers go, they are the shit. I have the Volcano, which is about a $600 vapourizer and is the best one you can buy. You're weed lasts way longer and it's a completely different high. Much healthier as well and your weed doesn't smell either.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



AvonBarksdale said:


> *I have been smoking everyday for so long I think I am kinda perm baked *but I am not a fighter so no weed wouldn't make me likely or more likely to get in a scrap. Liquor would particularly hard liquor but hey fighting isn't really that productive to anything it isn't really like you get anything out of it.
> 
> *I am autorolling my work J's, listening to Rick Ross and posting here you know I am living the life. *
> Anybody, got any opinions on shake (loose prebroken up marijuana) if you pick up enough or the guy is selling low end you will probably end up with some. I am all good with it isn't as potent but beats nothing which it would be if I didn't have shake atm.
> ...


i can relate to the bolded parts so much i can relate to all of it lol but those bits really stand out

i use a coffee grinder too. as bad as it is i phyiscaly smoke to much to chop it up daily. it would take forever and it would piss me off. Then again maybe it would make me slow down

RICK ROSS yes yes yes ! What songs do you listen too bro ?

and i admit the perm baked feeling hits me the most when im driving for some reason but yeah i tend too feel it too when im sobar 

i use bongs btw. just the easiest thing for me to use that gets me high. I like to keep it really clean though. Looking at it now it's pretty ugly i'll have to get the bi cabo soda out tommorow and give her a good clean. I usually clean it daily but it still builds up over time. Thats when you need some special shit to get rid of that black junk thats no doubt in my lungs right now.... fuck 

on that note time for another bong :agree:


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I should try a vaporizer I think a acquittance out of town has one I could head up there on a day when I do not have work to try it out. I doubt I would buy one too much of a traditionalist with joints.

Rolling this shake is taking me forever because I am posting on here to much.

Random note Deuce and Dominos theme is hilarious listened to it on loop on youtube for an hour roughly driving me a tad mad but I don't care they are better then McguilaTunga or whatever a good short name is for those jobbers.

edit: COLE PHELPS  soon to be joined by the Bugatti Boys feat Birdman in 'So Money' I could see it at least two months at the top of the charts.

Naw, but I do not like coffee grinders too much fuss compared to a puck grinder.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You can get a decent vaporizer for about $50, it's worth the money and I'm a cheap fuck. I only bought a Volcano because Joe Rogan uses one and he's used it on his podcast many times and once I saw it I knew I had to have it. Had to order it, too. I've never understood all the love for joints. I think they are a waste. I only do bongs or the Volcano. I don't even put water in my bongs, it filters it too much for my liking. It's harsh as shit more often than not but it gets me higher. Plus, the bottom half of my bowls are always tobacco and that gets you a lot higher as well. I'd say I put 25% tobacco and 75% weed into each bowl. Unless I'm using the Volcano, that's always just straight weed. And as far as grinders go, I just cut mine with scissors. That way I get get it to exactly how I want it. I used to use a coffee grinder but that takes all the crystal off of it more often than not and turns it into saw dust really quickly.

Damn, I miss weed. Despite smoking for all of Thursday, Friday and Saturday.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Joints are portable and what I grew up with. Also, I just look so damn cool and g'd up  joking.

I have no idea where the pothead store is where I live but I guess I could ask someone I know, I will try vapping first before I purchase.

I got to finish this long roll job, smoke one eat some pizza pockets and then GTG 'to make the beard dollar dollar billz yall cash rules everything around me' (Wutang Financial Chapelle Show) There are some great stoner jokes in that show to say the least.

Some of the stuff I post in this thread makes me realized how fried my mind is because I spend a lot of time alone not expressing my thoughts to anyone.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Having as little interaction with other people as possible is my preferred way to go, you're brain isn't fried. Only stupid people get fried on weed, I've become 5X smarter since I started smoking weed. I focus a lot better and I've noticed I retain information FAR better when I am high and it carries over the same even when I'm not. I guess I just tune into the right frequency when I'm high.


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

See me and punk have something in common were better then you losers, see being straight edge means im better then anyone who has touched a beer or a ciggerate or smoked or taken any drug.Losers


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

are either of you guys high/smoking right now ? because im pulling a bong after i hit send lol it's 1:24 im the mourning and once again im wide wake smoking cones 

im not proud of it just being onest like i do in all my post what do you think of my onesty is it too much i mean im never going to meet you guys so i don't see much point in making up shit to seem ''cool''


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

No one should be ashamed of smoking weed.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> No one should be ashamed of smoking weed.


So walls are you smoking weed right now and do you ever come on this forum stonded ? i do all the time


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

No h in honesty  I will starting to use onesty sounds baller. Why would I be ashamed when I only a have a joint on me I walk down the street smoking if it isn't busy or residental like with kids. In Canada the cops do not do anything about it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> So walls are you smoking weed right now and do you ever come on this forum stonded ? i do all the time


Sadly I'm not high and won't be for at least another 2 weeks, just how shit goes. Bills and food come first. My fiance just got a new job though, she starts today. So in 2 weeks when I get paid and she gets paid if we have any money left over to fuck around with I'll get some. And I used to come on here high as fuck all the time. I was high pretty much everyday throughout 2010 and most days of the week this year up until June.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

LOL thats so awesome the only time i walk down the street is at night but then who care's theirs no one around anyway 

i remember when i first started smoking me and my friends would have to smoke at a near by school and then sneak inside hears the thing when your not use to being stonded it can be very hard i got caught a few times lol it was alot of fun though peaking out every time we'd hear a noise espically in the night

i had a bag it'd stash everything in chuck it out my window and go out the front door tell my folks im going to a mates place but would really meet up with them at the school to smoke some bongs. As soon as it got dark my ''mission'' began lol good times espically the sneaking and secrets it was all very new and exciting


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Thankfully I started smoking when I already had my own place so I avoided all that.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

but it was fun walls the suspence of weather your going to get caught, the secrets and lies also make it very exciting . I also enjoyed having an excuse to get out of the house and just be outside listening to music getting stonded some nights where cold as fuck but you dressed for the occasion lol good times wouldn't change anything 

when did you start smoking weed walls


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I never would have started smoking if I had to have started out that way. I started smoking weed on June 28th, 2008. Yes, I still remember the exact day.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

so when did walls first start smoking weed and why ? should be interesting


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I started smoking weed on June 28th, 2008. And I started because I have rheumatoid arthritis and I've been in constant pain everyday since I was 14. My pills I was taking weren't working anymore and I was tired of being in massive pain all the damn time so I went against my then straight edge lifestyle and started to smoke. I instantly felt better and haven't stopped since. Plus, no one told me that music would be fucking amazing when you're high, video games would be a shit ton more fun and sex would be *fucking out of this galaxy* good when you're high. Sadly, high sex has ruined regular sex for me.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

i've never had sex lol i started smoking weed the day after prison break season 2 final aired in australia i still remember watching it and my mate rolling up what would be my first joints i was nervous scared and 16 lol this was after i broke up with that chick i was telling you about in the other thread and i was straight edge up until that point in my life

I was just interested in seeing like it was like So the next mourning my mates mum this is the same mate and mum i mentioned in the other thread lol 

She went to work for the day so we got up at nine o clock in the mourning went over to his neighbours house who was in his 30's he smoked weed to but he was on holidays so we where smoking out his back yard i was nervous and unsure what would happen

so i smoked half of one fucked it up by slobaring on it ect hit the second one properly jumped over my mates fence and went into his house this whole time i was thinking ''this aint doing shit it sucks'' 

and literally when i reached the top of his stair's i felt HIGH and really good i had an instant smile it was amazing i said ''yes i feel it this feels good'' Then we where listening to the weed song by bone thugs and booping to the music it was amazing when we played the playstation i was trippin lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You need to get laid, that's criminal.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

do you think you and your women would be up for a 3 way i've allways wanted to vist canda but never had a reason now i do


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Well, I can definitely tell you I'm not high enough for a question like that. Not that it would change my answer, which would be the most emphatic no ever stated on record. Although the fiance does want to have a threesome, she looks at women the same way I do. I'm the one holding that up, I'm petrified of getting an STD or getting the chick knocked up. I refuse to use condoms because you don't feel anything with a condom on. So I would have to find a chick that is A) on the pill and can be trusted that she takes it and B) a chick who is cool enough to get a test beforehand. So those two things really hold this process up. Normally these things are a spur of the moment type deal. Plus, I've already had a threesome before. And with two of my ex gf's as well. Quite possibly the biggest BOSS move I have ever pulled in my entire life.

We've had opportunities to, most notably my fiance and I decided to hit up a strip club over a year ago and one of the hottest women I have ever seen (and I mean ever) walked up to us and told us her shift was over and she wanted to go home with us. Now, despite my two rules I just listed, had this happened ANYWHERE else but a strip club I would have gorilla fucked that chick with my fiance. But I didn't feel comfortable taking home a stripper on a whim. When my fiance politely declined her, she then asked if we had an open relationship because she wanted to fuck me. My fiance is a pit bull and you just don't do that so that ended that conversation pretty quickly. Such a shame, she was ridiculously fucking hot.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I cant hate on your std policy but not your condom policy pretty risky stuff imo if aren't trying to have kids but im sure you know what your doing and that 3 sum with the ex girlfriends your a god ! Its a shame that other chick was at a stripclub i wouldnt fuck her either.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yay, I got some back payments today for money I was owed and now I'm off to mars bitches!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Wow I started blazing before Walls, that's kinda surprising to me. Then again Walls missed out blazing in high school while I started in middle school.

I swear the god Cole I will be pissed if you pass me on post count in this thread. If you do then you will be forced to move to Canada to continue its domination of this thread.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I started mokin when, I am 24 I started when I was 14 so 2001ish. Roughly 10 years. I was using Visine just to carry myself in Jr. High and out of respect to my parents but stopped that going into grade 9. My eyes do not get red period only way I ever get narked on is smell.

I got really high at work today and just didn't do shit there all day. Yeah, marijuana will do that to you.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> do you think you and your women would be up for a 3 way i've allways wanted to vist canda but never had a reason now i do


:lmao WTF :lmao

Cole you really are original, I would never ask anybody to do a 3-way, let alone on the internet where I don't even know the person.



AvonBarksdale said:


> I started mokin when, I am 24 I started when I was 14 so 2001ish. Roughly 10 years. I was using Visine just to carry myself in Jr. High and out of respect to my parents but stopped that going into grade 9. My eyes do not get red period only way I ever get narked on is smell.
> 
> I got really high at work today and just didn't do shit there all day. Yeah, marijuana will do that to you.


Man, I'll be honest I always think about how fun it must of been to get high "back in the days" like before 2003, that's when everything used to be so chill, like great TV Shows, Great Wrestling, the world was kinda more peaceful, but again I was only 9 years old in 2001 so maybe that's why I consider 2001-2003 great times.

Where do you work? You don't have managers or supervisors? Lucky, Lucky man.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

COLE PHELPS BEING COLE PHELPS IT IS HARD TO COMPREHEND IN THE REALITY OF MANKIND'S EXISTANCE

I am rewatching the 1st season of Game of Thrones while smokin if you haven't seen Season 1 you should try two or three episodes very good show you should be hooked for the season and more.


----------



## TheJacksEvans19933 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Do not do that, You will day faster. But thatever it's your life not main.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



TheJacksEvans19933 said:


> Do not do that, You will day faster. But thatever it's your life not main.


Not this shit again.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



TheJacksEvans19933 said:


> Do not do that, You will day faster. But thatever it's your life not main.


"It's your life" dude are you talking to one specific person? check out the poll. 

Oh BTW you have terrible grammar.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Terrible grammar kills people's.

But dudes yesterday i came home from the first day of my shool year, like i told i signed to do a Janitor programm and i have togo one day to shool, was fine i knew a guy there from back few years, but the others seemed in general pretty stupid, i mean most are ncie guys but i am worried about the floors of the future haha, no but seriously i came totally beat home, well i wanted to but then i saw a friend of mine and we went to smoke a few, and the dude started plugging in that 360 sensor shit where you move and it moves in the game, we did a few rounds of boxing, won, was the fucking champion,but yeah that's the most amazing thing and i gotta have it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Rated r please, please tell me you fucked that chick tell me you got her high and you stuck in in her and it felt so good you nearly died


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

COLE PHELPS, your interest in other people's relationships or their running of game is strange let alone over a forum. 

Woman (with self esteem) do not like guys initially that come off as desperate or a sexual deviant. Just saying for your benefit I hope you are joking I do laugh. Also, not saying I am some Casanova but this information should have probably been attained by you at this point. I do understand people say things on the internet or joke about things they normally wouldn't.

If your desires are that raging get right go to a club/bar/rave/concert and give it shot with a nice girl or a freak if you think you found one if that doesn't work, idk man might look into a escort and a rubber seriously to me that would beat repeated hounding.

I will try the vaporizer on Thursday I am off work that day so I can chill with my buddy who lives out of town that has one. Going to vap the best/fav strand I can get cheese 

edit: Janitor job probably pretty good for a while I like jobs when I do not have to interact with a lot of people and I assume as a janitor it is like 2-3 people.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Well at work i have my Tour and everybody leaves me alone, i have my 10 houses or less a day and i can work as slow as possible, no bother, i will work with a joint in the canvas and a mop in one hand. Although sometimes i will work with another Dude or even up to 10,but rarely so yeah i am pretty happy about it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

so anyway i'm wrestling forum again smoking weed and im just wondering what you guys are up too ?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

i just smoked earlier, my last blunt with my best friend til i get back from uni for thanksgiving week. it was kinda depressing honestly


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

So it wasn't illmatic?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

it wasnt ill at all. its was the most depressing thing ever


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Kinda sounds like it. I would have tried to have the best possible time, but if you're high and you're in a depressing mode it usually makes you, well at least it makes me, more depressed than usual.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

im not sad i mean im here trolling having my fun, but idk its just sad thats the last time im gonna see my people in 3 months.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

The worst is knowing that you will lose touch with a lot of people and some people really close to you will change a lot.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Kinda sounds like it. I would have tried to have the best possible time, but if you're high and you're in a depressing mode it usually makes you, well at least it makes me, more depressed than usual.


I'm the complete opposite, I'll be completely depressed just with stuff on my mind, and all I have to do is take 2 hits from my pipe, and I'll get a mood change just like that.

When I'm high all that I was depressed about, I start not being depressed about so much, I always start looking at it in different way, I don't know why I can't do that when I'm not high.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

i'm smoking some weed right now i trolled the fuck out of glenwo2 for a while which is hilarious...... Yeah im pretty happy right now


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I'm the complete opposite, I'll be completely depressed just with stuff on my mind, and all I have to do is take 2 hits from my pipe, and I'll get a mood change just like that.
> 
> When I'm high all that I was depressed about, I start not being depressed about so much, I always start looking at it in different way, I don't know why I can't do that when I'm not high.


It's kinda same with me, i get a new perspectiv on things, the problems dont get to me as much, i get real chilled and everything seems half as bad.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm with most of you guys, Smoking weed makes everything simpler and less stressful. I'm not really one too be stressed out or depressed really at all anyway. Even before I started smoking I would have quick moodswings and get over my feeling sorry for myself bad habits. Weed just quickens it up and smooths it out even better. Sometimes when I'm really really high I can be overthinking and just thinking about every thing that pops up in my head and I begin to overanalyze. Other than that though everything else is strictly positive.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, that's why I've never really liked bunning at home to begin with, I like bunning with buddies than going to the mall, movies, or anything that's going to keep me active, I'll check out chicks and I'll laugh about it the second they pass by, high's are more enjoyable that way, but still being home and munching out and watching Youtube videos is the shit as well.

I don't know how Walls can bun at home on a daily basis, If I was allowed to bun at home, I definitely wouldn't do it everyday, once in awhile is fresh and exciting.


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't mind getting high at home, but it's just not half-as-fun on your own. If there is a case where I'm high alone, I'll usually call up somebody as a somewhat minor form of company.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I got these frozen chicken pot pies and they are delicious when baked. 

I had to pay more then usual for a purchase because it was a different strand some MD-90 it is good though. 

I smoke alone quite a bit mostly at home or at a school near my place during the evening if I tire of being inside. I do not know a lot of people in the Maritimes particularly when University is on Summer break for most people. 

I like to smoke when I am down a lot of times it will get your mind off of it, make you feel better or let's you look at/tackle the problem in a different way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Movies and High=Fucking mindblowingly awesome. Especially if you watch it in a IMAX and see the lazer show.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah recently watched Gangs of New York baked out of my mind, i love the Movie anyway and watched it like a 100 times but high it was just WOW.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Gangs of new york is indeed an awesome movie, but I actually prefer watching children movies/disney/pixar movies while high because they are a lot more entertaining when high.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh i know what you mean like Spongebob, but if you think that's cool take LSD and watch Disney, your fucking eyes will fall out and dance.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Im watching the chasers war on everything an Australian show its hilarious just what i need after work ive also had some macdonalds now im just smoking heaps of cones before i go to bed i got family over so i got kicked out of my room i hate not being able to sleep in my own bed fuck i hate it anyway that was my night work went quick which was good so im still happy despite now sleeping arrangements


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I tried a Vaporizer it was all right I am sticking with j's though.

Shows, I like more when high specifically would be like Southpark, Chapelle, Fam Guy, Star Trek, King of the Hill and there are probably more I can not think of right now.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

You too are a King of the Hill fan? Let's celebrate, LET GO OFF MY PURSE, I DONT KNOW YOU


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

King of the Hill is dope. Hank Hill and Dale is the best combo ever. Same with Bobby and Hank. Fuck, Hank is just the best period.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

King Of The Hill is one of the worst shows I have ever seen.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> King of the Hill is dope. Hank Hill and Dale is the best combo ever. Same with Bobby and Hank. Fuck, Hank is just the best period.


I love the unique characters, like Peggy having an ego of a Legend but just being a sub teacher, it's hillarious and i watched all 14 seasons. They all are hillarious.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

King Of The Kill is still boring even when high. No show has been able to do that but that one.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

You dont have to like it, others will.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

It was his opinion though, he didn't say anything about others not liking it.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah but pointing it out twice is kinda unneeded, it's like he is saying well yeah it's still shit to me, which is okay but then he says it again. But whatever i'm still kinda tired so i dont know what is really going on.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

David Letterman is someone I don't find funny even when high.

My favourite shows to watch after partaking are Top Gear, Archer, the football (NRL), Tosh.O, Modern Family etc.

Anything that's new or light hearted is good.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Evolution said:


> David Letterman is someone I don't find funny even when high.
> 
> My favourite shows to watch after partaking are Top Gear, Archer, the football (NRL), Tosh.O, Modern Family etc.
> 
> Anything that's new or light hearted is good.


Yeah, I only watch this guy's show when he has good stars on, other than that Conan is where it's at for me on almost weekly basis. 

I'll be honest though as much as I like Conan, when he doesn't have interesting stars, I don't even bother watching most of the times.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

South Park and a good old episode of The Simpsons are awesome to watch high . Wrestling and UFC are a lot more exciting high , makes them that bit better . 

The discovery channel high is my favourite though . Through the Worm Hole with Morgan Freeman and Ancient Aliens are personal favourites , being stoned for them blows my mind . Any Ape or Monkey documentary high is pure gold too .


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I remember a few months ago I got so high and started watching Vintage Collection, lucky for me they were having a Stone Cold edition, that one hour of this guy is all you need to enjoy your high.

I kept cheering for him even though I knew he would likely win as they wouldn't show loses on his own edition, and the fact that these matches happened 15 years ago, but that didn't stop me.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

It does make wrestling that much better . I know what you mean , I get into way more even if I know who wins . The best thing is when you get so blazed you can't even remember who won a match even if you watched it multiple times . :lmao 

TLC matches stoned are awesome . It makes you fell like you're sitting in the first row or something . 

I'd love to get high as a Giraffe's cunt now and watch a few epic matches .


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Better get papes ready than!

Looking at your sig, I realized how fun it is to watch Fear Factor baked, the show Rogan hosted years ago, especially those disgusting mental stunts where you eat pigs brain and shit, that show was always on my top 5 shows, I'd honestly kill to have Rogan bring back Fear Factor and host it over him being a UFC Commentator and staff.

It's been 20 days for me now since I haven't bunned, I honestly didn't believe I could go this long, I'm headed on vacation next Sunday, can't fucking WAIT!!!


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Joe was awesome on fear factor , I never watched it wacked though . The show got cancelled in my country long before I started smoking . I never want Joe to leave the UFC though , he's fucking awesome . Listen to his podcasts , high or not . They are better than anything on TV and I look foward to them more than anything . 

I can usually go easily about 20 days with out blazing anymore . I cut down so much from everyday to nearly once a month . It was shocking how easy it was to cut down . Just shows weed isn't as addictive as it's made out to be . Now if only I could quit smoking cigarettes . Weed addiction is nothing compared to Cigarettes .


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

The show is cancelled on national TV everywhere I believe, that's why there's Youtube. 

People who say weed is addictive are fools, they don't know anything and they obviously have not been smoking it for long enough to know it for themselves, I haven't boggied up in a month now, the only time I have cigarettes are usually at work, but since I quit about a month ago, I have been straight-edge for 20 days now! 

I'll probably have a boggie everyday though on my vacation.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

You better fly with the sharks in the water Rated R or i'll be mad.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Just after picking up a bag. Hurray!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Better get papes ready than!
> 
> Looking at your sig, I realized how fun it is to watch Fear Factor baked, the show Rogan hosted years ago, especially those disgusting mental stunts where you eat pigs brain and shit, that show was always on my top 5 shows, I'd honestly kill to have Rogan bring back Fear Factor and host it over him being a UFC Commentator and staff.
> 
> It's been 20 days for me now since I haven't bunned, I honestly didn't believe I could go this long, I'm headed on vacation next Sunday, can't fucking WAIT!!!



Joe was high as fuck on every episode of FF. If you look at his eyes and his reactions on some episodes, you can totally tell he's blasted. He said he would always do edibles and pot lollipop's on that show and be high for hours while filming. He's filming the new episodes now and he's high as fuck in these ones too, should be good. And Rogan should never leave the UFC, he's the best ever. Sadly, he won't be commentating at the Rio show later this month because he has to film Fear Factor.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Pot lollipops are the shit . Such a smooth , mellow high and very enjoyable . Joe really likes his edibles , I wish I tried them . It supposed to be crazy as there's an enzyme released by your body when THC is consumed as an edible that makes the drug like 3 times more psychoactive. 

I'll watch them . Anything with Joe is awesome . It's a shame to say the least he won't be at the Rio show . Havn't look foward to a UFC as much as this in quite some time . The card is fucking stacked .


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, you're liver breaks down edibles in a different way and converts it to 11-hydroxy-metabolite or however you spell it. It's an insane high, 4X stronger than smoking it and it lasts a lot longer.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Simpsons before it jumped the shark is obvious. LOL Fear Factor. 

I like King of the Hill, I could see not though I just find the characters could be real people in a different way then a lot of other animated comedies but yeah it certainly not it's like coming out with jokes fast and furious like Fam Guy but I don't watch it looking for that.

I sometimes make the brownies never heard of suckers.

I am so tired I have worked an assload this week, I am smokin a blunt making Kraft Dinner and going to sleep.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Joe was high as fuck on every episode of FF. If you look at his eyes and his reactions on some episodes, you can totally tell he's blasted. He said he would always do edibles and pot lollipop's on that show and be high for hours while filming. He's filming the new episodes now and he's high as fuck in these ones too, should be good. And Rogan should never leave the UFC, he's the best ever. Sadly, he won't be commentating at the Rio show later this month because he has to film Fear Factor.


WHATT!!!!!??? Fear Factor is coming back? That's insane, can't believe I'm hearing about it on a forum, publicity and advertising are so bad these days.

:lmao when the show was on TV I was still very young like 10-13 so I had no idea he was baked or anything and from the episodes I watch on tube he seems pretty normal but still I can't wait to see him host while baked in the upcoming season.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> TLC matches stoned are awesome . It makes you fell like you're sitting in the first row or something .


That sounds like a good idea. Just got an O of some medical Blueberry x White Rhino. Just fucking crushes you after one bowl.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

^ Sounds unbelievably tasty, sir. Care to fill us in on what the high is like? Sorry for being over-interested, here in Ireland... well, you'd have half the smokers in the country trying to sever your head if they found out such a thing was in your possesion! Suffice to say, the green over here is crappy. Does the job, but just generic bud. All the same.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



dele said:


> That sounds like a good idea. Just got an O of some medical Blueberry x White Rhino. Just fucking crushes you after one bowl.


Or just watch a Jun Kasai match , equally as good . Fuck , sounds great . Is it a sativa or indica strain ? How much is an O of medical shit actially ?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If it's a Sativa, you're going to go to another galaxy. I LOVE sativa weed over Indica but the problem is Sativa costs a lot more to grow than Indica so you need a bad motherfucker to do it. I'd say that probably 70-80% of the weed people get is Indica.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Is sativa actually dearer to grow than indica ? I thought sativa thrives growing outdoors were as indica will grow just as well indoors . I'm not familiar at all with growing , but my first assumption would be it would be cheaper to grow outdoors . Espicailly in places with adequate sunlight , arable soil, suitable ph etc I could be entirely wrong .


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Sativa costs more to grow. I'm sure you can grow it outside but I've heard that it's better to do so inside. I've had sativa a few times and it absolutely destroys indica.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Spiron said:


> ^ Sounds unbelievably tasty, sir. Care to fill us in on what the high is like? Sorry for being over-interested, here in Ireland... well, you'd have half the smokers in the country trying to sever your head if they found out such a thing was in your possesion! Suffice to say, the green over here is crappy. Does the job, but just generic bud. All the same.


It's an amazing hybrid strain, so you get a great sativa and a damn good indica buzz. My limbs get really warm and my neck and knees (two problem areas from college football) feel so much better. Super chill stuff. Doesn't zonk you out to the point you can't talk, but still crushes you.



geraldinhio said:


> Or just watch a Jun Kasai match , equally as good . Fuck , sounds great . Is it a sativa or indica strain ? How much is an O of medical shit actially ?


Jun Kasai is fucking amazing to watch high. I got the O for $300. I have a friend who works for a dispensary, so I got a sweet discount #ballin



Walls said:


> Sativa costs more to grow. I'm sure you can grow it outside but I've heard that it's better to do so inside. I've had sativa a few times and it absolutely destroys indica.


Sativa is great if you wanna feel like "oh fuck where am I." I love hybrid strains because they give you that, plus a relaxing body buzz.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Indica strands can tend to make me take naps.

I have been pleasantly surprised with the amount of strands around where I live and my selection choices generally. Though a lot of people make up names to increase profits like MD-90, Cheese or Pocahontas, so I normally do not try to decipher between Sativa and Indica. 

I am getting baked on generic weed I picked up it was only marked as A on the sandwich bag. Mokin via my bong which I rarely use because I do not think this stuff would cut it in J's or blunts. It was quite cheap with a bunch of shake at bottom but I opted for more weed to last my work week.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



AvonBarksdale said:


> *Indica strands can tend to make me take naps.*
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised with the amount of strands around where I live and my selection choices generally. Though a lot of people make up names to increase profits like MD-90, Cheese or Pocahontas, so I normally do not try to decipher between Sativa and Indica.
> 
> I am getting baked on generic weed I picked up it was only marked as A on the sandwich bag. Mokin via my bong which I rarely use because I do not think this stuff would cut it in J's or blunts. It was quite cheap with a bunch of shake at bottom but I opted for more weed to last my work week.



Yeah, a lot of people get like that too with Indica. It's couch weed, basically. But then you get a Sativa and it fucking blasts you off into another part of the galaxy and I've figured out many things while high on Sativa. Just gives you a perspective not given to you any other way. But the shit is hard to get around here as well, so whenever I do get some I jump with glee.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Well my family that was staying at my crib have gone home now. Tbo its a bit emotional. I mean ill enjoy having my room back and being able to play my x box 360. and being able to do w/e i want again. 

However sleeping on that uncomferable bed gove me some of the best sleep ive had in months i cant explain it but i had some epic dreams each night. Fuck i love having dreams. i'm tempted to sleep on it again just to see if i have any more dreams tonight


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

When I combine drinking and mokin as I am currently I have the weirdest dreams and actually remember them. Vodka and Dr. Pepper currently buddies say clear liquor and dark mix is for idiots but I do not care I fully endorse the mix. Drinking on my own not really the best way to go but I am posting on here a lot.

They do not even break down strands here in that way though I am pretty sure the 'kush' is Sativa here it sells flat ten until a ten sack. It also yeah makes you think kind of. I am not really good at distinguishing between the two but can pretty easily identify quality as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

It is impossible, legit impossible, to have dreams while you are drunk.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It is impossible, legit impossible, to have dreams while you are drunk.


I'm living proof thats a HUGE and i mean HUGE MYTH. Maybe it's because i drink like 3/4 times a week no joke. But the two dreams i had last night where directly after a big day at the pub drinking beer's. Hell i even felt a little sick when i was going to sleep but i man'd up and didn't spew lol 

so yeah i'm sorry but thats a myth i heard them claim it on mr deeds and i fought it was a joke now your also claiming ''it's impossible to have dreams while your drunk''

so your saying not only did i go to the uk last night and was driving around the country side in the middle of the day smoking bongs

but i also managed to nearlly get fired from my job in real life for fucking around with my school friends i haven't seen in years ? and having to go see the principle to see if i was fired from my job no less ? and was so fucked up on weed my mate had to drag me up the stairs ?

sorry if i'm being a dick but that was legit what i dreamed about last night after a''binge drink'' 

Myth Busted lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

That's not a myth Cole. It is scientifically proven that you cannot have dreams while being drunk. I have done classes on this shit guys and done research, you were not drunk when you had those dreams.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I beleive that could be true idk; but how loose of a defihntion is drunk because I def think I have had dreams a night that I have consumed 8 beers or a pintish of hard liquor but went to sleep at around 5 am.

COLE PHELPS your lack of caring about the English language makes me mark a little.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That's not a myth Cole. It is scientifically proven that you cannot have dreams while being drunk. I have done classes on this shit guys and done research, you were not drunk when you had those dreams.


First off sorry about the bad grammer. I was just excited to prove this fella i quoted wrong.

so once again

Your claiming i went to the uk last night ? forget That i don't have a passport. how the fuck did i managed to get home fast enough to nearlly get fired lol and still wake up at 11:am like it never happened ? and more importantly My dad who i work with and takes the job real serious btw. Why isn't he giving me a huge lecture right now ? considering i nearlly got fired and made a dick out of the company i work for ?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole, you can't have while drunk. Have you ever wondered why a lot of people are tired in the morning after being drunk? It's because you didn't have REMs(Rapid Eye Movement aka dreams.) Without having dreams people are extremely tired in the morning and you need at least 4 hours of sleep before you have constant dreams to get proper rest. Drinking makes it so you can't have dreams and therefore you don't get a proper sleep.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Cole, you can't have while drunk. Have you ever wondered why a lot of people are tired in the morning after being drunk? It's because you didn't have REMs(Rapid Eye Movement aka dreams.) Without having dreams people are extremely tired in the morning and you need at least 4 hours of sleep before you have constant dreams to get proper rest. Drinking makes it so you can't have dreams and therefore you don't get a proper sleep.


Sorry bro just because you studied this in a lab doesn't make it right how many times have scientist's been proven wrong?

how many times have scientist's had to utter the words ''i/we'' have made a mistake ? too many the fact of the matter is science is a good tool but the human brain and the world we're living in CAN'T i repeat CAN'T be explained by you or anyone else. I don't care if you passed harved and got the highest grades of all time you are human. Humans you make mistakes 

and this my friend is a huge mistake and if you're willing to fly me out to where ever you are and put me on a machine while i sleep im happy to prove you wrong fella

the fact of the matter is if i got in a car and got pulled over by the cops last night instead of going to sleep when i did. I guarantee you i would of blown over 0.5 on the breath test which is the legal limit for driving a motor vehicle in australia. So if that's not drunk then i don't know what is ?

further more it's possible to have a full nights sleep wake up in the mourning and still be over the legal limit for driving ask any cop they'll tell you their've picked up literally hundreds of people over the legal limit of driving after their've had a sleep and haven't had a drink for hours

basically if you bothered to read this you'll know i owned you and you stupid test's so take that science :flip


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I read the whole thing Cole and you're still wrong. This is psychological and a proven fact. You're wrong buddy, still awesome, but wrong.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't see how i'm wrong ? The only real argument you have is. By the time i had the dream i was ''sobar'' which is far fetched tbo. Because i've had dreams when i was more drunk than last night. 

Unless your definition of drunk is that night when i was drinking grey goose and literally had to keep one eye closed because i couldn't see with both my eye's open ? onestly though i wouldn't even call that drunk because it was scarey and dangerous as hell. Being that out of it can't be a good thing ( not the drinking is a good thing regardless)

but your right, that night. it was like i literally closed my eye's and woke up the next day in a second so maybe thats what you mean ? however i did have a great sleep that night. allthough i was probably passed out lol i didn't feel tired the next day though just sick 

The one thing i've failed to mention however is. After i get home from the pub or finish drinking. i smoke weed so maybe that is what gives me the dreams ? the mix of weed and alcohol maybe you should test that lol 

Also the last 3 nights in a row i've had dreams. so maybe that has something to do with it as well ? and apart from the randomness of last nights two dreams. The last two nights they have been about great truth in my life and how i am as a person


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It is impossible, legit impossible, to have dreams while you are drunk.


That is pure and utter bullshit . I have the weirdest dreams drunk , this is only if I don't drink an insane amount . If I drink too much , I don't dream , well I don't remember my dreams .


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

http://alcoholism.about.com/cs/alerts/l/blnaa41.htm

Look at that link, and no it is not bullshit. I was wrong about dreaming, it is possible to dream, but it is really fucked up and it would not at all be proper. You would also be constantly waking up while sleeping when drunk and your sleep cycle would get fucked up while you sleep.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao Fuck drinking boys, weed's where it's at!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't like the feeling of being drunk and being hung over the next day is terrible. I cannot understand why anyone would want to drink.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> http://alcoholism.about.com/cs/alerts/l/blnaa41.htm
> 
> Look at that link, and no it is not bullshit. I was wrong about dreaming, it is possible to dream, but it is really fucked up and it would not at all be proper. You would also be constantly waking up while sleeping when drunk and your sleep cycle would get fucked up while you sleep.


You said it's impossible to dream first when drunk . Then I said it was bullshit , you said it's not bullshit but then went on to say it's possible to dream . :lmao Man you must be high as fuck . I had proper dreams and never woke up . 

Now lets talk about weed again . The best thing is not being hung the next day . The worst that ever happened to me after smoking a lot the night before was a slight headache and being extremley tired , but this was gone in no time really . I'm actually getting used to being hungover from drinking too though , College drinking has me drinking three nights a week alot of the time .


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

About to get high as FUCK in a little bit and then go to McDonalds for about 10 Bacon And Egg McMuffins. Should be a good time.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

i just like the feeling of being drunk tbo it makes you feel invincible.

Like tonight for example. i was throwing a bag off rubbish on people's lawns from their garbage bin because it's collection day tommorow and i fought it was funny as hell.

Their was a fella riding his bike behind me and i nearly shit myself when i realized. However he was in his work uniform so i think he was more thinking ''i want to get home'' rather than ''I'm going to fight this cunt I'll show him ''

So he just keeped riding past. Too show him i wasn't fucking around i stomped my foot on the ground like i was chasing after him and he shit himself he rode off. I think he was also put off by my size because I'm pretty tall. However i'm also a pussy and he could of kicked my ass in a fight lol


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> About to get high as FUCK in a little bit and then go to McDonalds for about 10 Bacon And Egg McMuffins. Should be a good time.


The Mc Nuggets is where it's at man . 


Cole Phelps said:


> i just like the feeling of being drunk tbo it makes you feel invincible.
> 
> Like tonight for example. i was throwing a bag off rubbish on people's lawns from their garbage bin because it's collection day tommorow and i fought it was funny as hell.
> 
> ...


:lmao Nothing beats reading Cole's posts high as fuck .


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I rolled my work J's. Am going to get baked and go the bank to bank a cheque as well as get my shaggy ass hair cut before the greatness of being a member of the workforce.

Yeah, as far as drinking I am pretty good with hangovers. I am totally fine atm, you just got to know your amount and don't have an empty stomach when drinking. 

MacD's breakfast when freshly high is pretty awesome. Earlier in the summer they gave out these 2 for 1 burger coupons and they just gave me probably like 30. Also most of the time they would let me get quarter pounders 2 for 1. I wish Burger King was closer to me. Also, the Wendy's near me closes at 11 LOL I always get fast food like that late night or early morning.

Yeah, the worse thing that can happen with weed is a headache around the time of consumption or sore throat due to it being sprayed with some shit. But that is normally bunky chron.

I do not really get the comparison point between weed and dranks. Weed and tobacco have a lot more similarities to compare, very strange why one is legal and one is illegal but I am actually fine with marijuana being illegal I never have had problem with that and if it was legal it would probably be laced with addictive chemicals like tobacco and the potency would probably be toned down to spike sales. With that said I smoke with tobacco in my joints so I am willingly putting addictive chems in there.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> http://alcoholism.about.com/cs/alerts/l/blnaa41.htm
> 
> Look at that link, and no it is not bullshit. I was wrong about dreaming, it is possible to dream, but it is really fucked up and it would not at all be proper. You would also be constantly waking up while sleeping when drunk and your sleep cycle would get fucked up while you sleep.


Whaaat?

You were definitely wrong about dreaming. I've had drunk dreams several times. As for "constantly waking up while sleeping when drunk" when I'm really, really drunk I am *out cold*. Been told on several occasions by friends about how impossible it is to stir me when blasted drunk and asleep and on a couple of occasions I was so immovable and unresponsive they thought I was dying.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

You should all be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

How DARE you.

Anyway, so I get high as fuck and go to McDonalds, craving Bacon And Egg McMuffins. Only to find the place is closed until Sept 3rd for renovations. Which is odd, because no one ran those renovations by me, nor did they consider the fact that I would be Bacon And Egg McMuffin-less with said renovations going on. Crushed, defeated, I went to Taco Bell instead and FUCKED up some food there.

I'm still high as fuck right now, twas good weed.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

i should be trying salvia later this week... i'll tell you how it goes guys :L hopefully i have some bizarre story to tell!


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Salvia is crazy . I took it once and will never again , a trip to hell . I took shrooms and it was less intense . The right mind set on any trippy drug is a must , make sure someone who has experienced multiple trips is there .


----------



## nekro (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

What I don't get is, why don't they give weed to recovering anorexics


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



ColeStar said:


> Whaaat?
> 
> You were definitely wrong about dreaming. I've had drunk dreams several times. As for "constantly waking up while sleeping when drunk" when I'm really, really drunk I am *out cold*. Been told on several occasions by friends about how impossible it is to stir me when blasted drunk and asleep and on a couple of occasions I was so immovable and unresponsive they thought I was dying.


Know that, i once got so fucking drunk i fell asleep with my friends still there, i mean after a while they were getting worried because i said i go shit and just went to bed, so when they found me laying there they tried to wake me for 15 minits, water, touching me on the head, even rolling me, finally a friend got desperated and punched me legit 10 times on the cheek, only for me to kinda wake up huh? And falling right asleep again, the next thing i knew my dad stood over me, the house was a mess, one other friend puked and fell asleep in his own throw up. He was screaming what sounded to me like tongues and i jsut saw everything blurry, fell asleep again, i slept like 16 hours, but when i woke up i was fresh as a peach, never had a hangover or not knowing what happend, i guess i am lucky or sleep heals me very well.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> Salvia is crazy . I took it one and will never again , a trip to hell . I took shrooms and it was less intense . The right mind set on any trippy drug is a must , make sure someone who has experienced multiple trips is there .


Yeah man, it's gonna be crazy! I'm hoping I don't have a bad trip and do something stupid or just end up imagining something fucked up happening to me! and yeah, my friends who have it done it before are gonna be there.


----------



## Ross McTURTLE (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never taken Slavia but I've been there when people have been on it.

One particular time there was 5 of us and I was the only one not taking salvia (I was quite happy with weed) and as soon as my friends took the salvia hits from the bong you could see it in their face and especially in their eyes. They were absolutely fucked! One friend started to stroke the couch before he took all the pillows of the couch and put them on the floor. Then he tipped the couch over so it was like a den. I asked him after why he did that and he said there was a cow that was angry at him so he was trying to hide. :lmao

Anyway the moral of the story is make sure there is one person with you who isn't taking salvia just incase you do something really crazy.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Ross McTURTLE said:


> I've never taken Slavia but I've been there when people have been on it.
> 
> One particular time there was 5 of us and I was the only one not taking salvia (I was quite happy with weed) and as soon as my friends took the salvia hits from the bong you could see it in their face and especially in their eyes. They were absolutely fucked! One friend started to stroke the couch before he took all the pillows of the couch and put them on the floor. Then he tipped the couch over so it was like a den. I asked him after why he did that and he said there was a cow that was angry at him so he was trying to hide. :lmao
> 
> Anyway the moral of the story is make sure there is one person with you who isn't taking salvia just incase you do something really crazy.


OMG! :L that sounds hilarious!!! :lmao and i'm hoping me and my friends can rope someone in to keep an eye on us... i've heard of people who thought they were like vegetables and trying to cut their skin off with knives and shit... that scares me!


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

To watch other people on Saliva is great . I watched my friends before and they thought they were throwing fireballs at each other , sounds awesome too . 

Is saliva legal where you're from ? It seems to legal nearly everywhere . It's far more dangerous than a lot of illegal drugs imo , don't know why this is legal and weed isn't .


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> To watch other people on Saliva is great . I watched my friends before and they thought they were throwing fireballs at each other , sounds awesome too .
> 
> Is saliva legal where you're from ? It seems to legal nearly everywhere . It's far more dangerous than a lot of illegal drugs imo , don't know why this is legal and weed isn't .


aw man, that sounds amazing :L and yeah, it's legal where i'm from... it really is strange that it's actually legal in so many places when it's so dangerous. just shows how messed up the government are!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

It's pretty surprising to me knowing so many of you guys have done another drug than weed, I honestly haven't touched anything but Cigs and Weed.

Do most of you get even higher after bunning and lighting up a boggie? I've always hated tobacco with my weed, but tobacco (boggie of course) after a joint is that much more amazing.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Bunning ( maybe it's a typo for burning ?) and Boggie , this lingo is out of this world to me . We call tobacco steam , which is as bad . ha I always get a craving for a cig after a joint for some reason . If I don't have any weed left and smoke keep smoking cigs I find it keeps me higher for a lot longer . 

I'm not suprised with how many people have tryed other than weed . People like to experiment . Some drugs should be tried , even just once . 

I love getting high as fuck for free . Went to my friends last night and he pulled out a delicious looking bag and I was happy to say the least . Also he showed me this video when I was high as fuck and I thought it was the best thing ever . :lmao Watching it now doesn't make me giggle at all , but last night I was in pain from so much laughing .


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> It's pretty surprising to me knowing so many of you guys have done another drug than weed, I honestly haven't touched anything but Cigs and Weed.
> 
> Do most of you get even higher after bunning and lighting up a boggie? I've always hated tobacco with my weed, but tobacco (boggie of course) after a joint is that much more amazing.


This is all I ever do (with the tobacco). To me if I just smoke weed the high feels hollow to me, in a way. But with cigs I blast off, like I did yesterday. I got some weed from someone I don't normally get it from because it isn't always the greatest but I wanted weed and finally had the money I needed after so long so I said fuck it. I lucked out, that was some of the best weed I have had *ever*, let alone recently. I started smoking at like 10 am, got totally blitzkrieg'd, went on a McDonalds quest only to find out it was closed and then going to Taco Bell and fucking up some food (all while still out of my mind), came home and then smoked the rest of it and I'm not joking when I say I was high for about 12 hours straight after that. Was amazing. Got laid twice, played some Duke Nukem Forever (this game is fun as fuck when you're blazed) and then ate an entire pizza and then an entire box of Lucky Charms, followed by the most devestating shit of my entire life that had my clutching the seat asking "Why me?" due to all the food I fucked up at Taco Bell, a full pizza and then a full box of Lucky Charms on top of it.

That was my day. Now I have to play Deus Ex in a little bit. Should be super duper killer sweet.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I hate when MacD's is randomly closed when you are baked it is funny the Taco Bell is right next to the MacDs near me. Not a fan of Taco Bell. LOL at the promotion there called Oversized Load that will increase buys.

I smoke with tobacco it is just how I go, I will smoke green but prefer clip in there.

I want to try Salvia it is legal can you just buy it somewhere cause no one I know has any.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

The store right down the street from my house used to see Salvia all the time but I didn't smoke anything back then. Now, of course they don't. I would smoke it if I had some but honestly I've never gone out of my way to try and find some where I am.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, I haven't really tried that hard to find Salvia either. What is it like last 10-20 mins of high. I saw a youtube vid of some kid losing his mind basically. Was pretty funny I have a pretty high tolerance with drugs I'd hope if I did it, that it wouldn't put me on my ass.

Very nice day here just went to smoked a joint then cig combo by some fresh water and had a nice swim was really relaxing. I think I will roll another couple and listen to CCR before I go to work. Man, if it just stayed 15-25 degrees Canadian temperature measurement all year I'd be a happy man. LOL I really must have spaced in HS math class no idea about temp measurements or conversions.


----------



## Atlas (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I've had my existential crisis I no longer need to smoke weed


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Over the years, i've made it a ritual to smoke while watching WWE. Best decision i've ever made.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



5star450T-bone said:


> I've had my existential crisis I no longer need to smoke weed


Without looking that up which I will not I have no idea what that means. But congrats honestly I would love to experince a world where I could pass a drug test IE get a real/government job. But I love me some greenary tho.

I am bonging atm because I am in a strange mood and am too lazy to roll joints.

Do people roll joints with rolled filters. I do I like cigarette packs or folders for it personnally.


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



holycityzoo said:


> Over the years, i've made it a ritual to smoke while watching WWE. Best decision i've ever made.


Oh it is so much better. Love it.



AvonBarksdale said:


> Without looking that up which I will not I have no idea what that means. But congrats honestly I would love to experince a world where I could pass a drug test IE get a real/government job. But I love me some greenary tho.
> 
> I am bonging atm because I am in a strange mood and am too lazy to roll joints.
> 
> Do people roll joints with rolled filters. I do I like cigarette packs or folders for it personnally.


I have a 'real job.' Smoking after it kicks major ass.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, I was kidding saying it kind of sucks that you know smokin weed you aint passing a test, but with blow you clear in days. You can clearly hold a real job when smoking just you couldn't pass a test if the job required that or had random testing. It does DQ you from some opportunities in the workforce from experience personally.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



dele said:


> Oh it is so much better. Love it.


Dude i know, i get so much more emotionally involved with it lol. If anyone on here hasn't watched an episode of RAW stoned, i highly advise you get on that asap.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I watch wrestling high yeah it enhances the product and investment in it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

i watched raw baked out of my mind last night. It made the promo's alot better and made the really poor quality youtube video's bareable


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm really bummed, wanted to go to SD! tonight so bad but the money spent on a hard earned vacation next week might make me feel better.



geraldinhio said:


> Bunning ( maybe it's a typo for burning ?) and Boggie , this lingo is out of this world to me . We call tobacco steam , which is as bad . ha I always get a craving for a cig after a joint for some reason . If I don't have any weed left and smoke keep smoking cigs I find it keeps me higher for a lot longer .


No not a typo, we actually just say let's go bun, rather than let's go smoke weed, I've heard the term burning on the internet many times, but Canadian's in general, or maybe just my high school, always referred to it as bunning, are you from the UK by any chance?

Really? you haven't heard people refer to cigarettes as boggies before? meh must be a Canadian thing as well.



Walls said:


> This is all I ever do (with the tobacco). To me if I just smoke weed the high feels hollow to me, in a way. But with cigs I blast off, like I did yesterday. I got some weed from someone I don't normally get it from because it isn't always the greatest but I wanted weed and finally had the money I needed after so long so I said fuck it. I lucked out, that was some of the best weed I have had *ever*, let alone recently. I started smoking at like 10 am, got totally blitzkrieg'd, went on a McDonalds quest only to find out it was closed and then going to Taco Bell and fucking up some food (all while still out of my mind), came home and then smoked the rest of it and I'm not joking when I say I was high for about 12 hours straight after that. Was amazing. Got laid twice, played some Duke Nukem Forever (this game is fun as fuck when you're blazed) and then ate an entire pizza and then an entire box of Lucky Charms, followed by the most devestating shit of my entire life that had my clutching the seat asking "Why me?" due to all the food I fucked up at Taco Bell, a full pizza and then a full box of Lucky Charms on top of it.


Totally different from me, I remember earlier this year I didn't have flow and had like 6 cigarettes left in my pack, and some weed, You'd think a casual smoker would empty out just some tobacco from the boggie and stuff the other half with bud, but not me, I ended up completely emptying out the boggies and stuffing it completely with weed, my friends thought I was a moron for wasting all that tobacco.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;10200155 said:


> I'm really bummed, wanted to go to SD! tonight so bad but the money spent on a hard earned vacation next week might make me feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really ? Just sounds weird to me I supppose . We would say let's toke or get Inik or tack which probably sounds weird as hell . Bunning is a good one , doesn't make it sound obvious at all compared to what we say . Nah bro , i'm from Ireland . You were close enough though .  What gave it away ?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah it's always been a pretty low name for the boys, some teachers picked it up in High School though because so many dumb kids kept saying it.

Since you said "here we call it" I figured you weren't from Canada (Where I'm from) or the States, so after that my guess was UK.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> i watched raw baked out of my mind last night. It made the promo's alot better and made the really poor quality youtube video's bareable


Yo, Cole Phelps I hope we still got a solid e friendship still cuz.

From my experinces in Canada weed slang varies it is different in the Southend and Northend of Halifax. As well as wildly different in New Brunswick.  Quebec the be speaking French mostly so idk I can not speak a word of it.

As far weed terms I like mokin, getting pied eyed, smokin J's, burning and puff the magic dragon there are probably others I can not remember.

I am just waking up at lunch time. Will probably get baked, I am off work today and am really lazy.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I just use whatever comes to mind, like. like do some smoka or smokain whatever really.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

This has nothing to do with the thread what so ever , but what the hell is your avatar ? It looks like one cartoon character kicking another in the balls or something along them lines .


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> This has nothing to do with the thread what so ever , but what the hell is your avatar ? It looks like one cartoon character kicking another in the balls or something along them lines .


It is a King of the Hill character Bobby Hill kicking a class mate in the groin do not know the classmates name but he has one pretty sure.

The chron I have right now is excellent I just smoked some in a swisher sweet.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> This has nothing to do with the thread what so ever , but what the hell is your avatar ? It looks like one cartoon character kicking another in the balls or something along them lines .


it's from a cartoon called 'king of the hill' aha.

bought my salvia today, dunno when i'm gonna smoke it, been watching some salvia trip videos on youtube and now i'm scared aha.

and to the guy who was interested in where you can *buy* it i'm pretty sure you can just get it off the internet!


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Steve Awesome said:


> it's from a cartoon called 'king of the hill' aha.
> 
> bought my salvia today, dunno when i'm gonna smoke it, been watching some salvia trip videos on youtube and now i'm scared aha.
> 
> and to the guy who was interested in where you can *buy* it i'm pretty sure you can just get it off the internet!


Uh oh , King Of Hill sucks . 

What streangth did you buy ? From here it ranges from x10 to x50 . In the shop , the worker told us his experience with x50 and it was insane . He said he wasn't religious but was full sure he had an experience with God , like seen his face and all . It's weird how many people experience a God presence or figure when tripping .


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> This has nothing to do with the thread what so ever , but what the hell is your avatar ? It looks like one cartoon character kicking another in the balls or something along them lines .


Yeah like mentioned it's King of the Hill and the show does not suck, unless suck would somehow become a good thing, so yeah dont mess with Bobby Hill.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> Uh oh , King Of Hill sucks .
> 
> What streangth did you buy ? From here it ranges from x10 to x50 . In the shop , the worker told us his experience with x50 and it was insane . He said he wasn't religious but was full sure he had an experience with God , like seen his face and all . It's weird how many people experience a God presence or figure when tripping .


I just got some x15 stuff for my first time  my friends got some 25x stuff though, so will be interesting to see the difference in affects aha.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

King of the Hill is over enough to incite a reaction.

Man, I should try some 35-40x I should buy one of those vanilla mastercards to purchase salvia on the internet if that is indeed a method to acquire. I do not like the idea of my own credit card I got my finances relatively straight I do not need loans so when I need an internet purchase I normally just purchase like 100 bucks on a credit card for like 110 bucks roughly.

I am quite baked I got some hash so I hot knifed some and heated the rest up and rolled with some tobacco and green. I find hash needs tobacco or marijuana to burn in a zig zag. I wish hash was more common I think it is due to how slow it would move at largescales.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm going to play roulette in about an hour 

So i'm just curious has anyone got any numbers they'd like to suggest. between 0 and 36 . i usually bet the four numbers around 7 and 33 because they come up on the regular but if anyone has some suggestions i'd be happy to hear them. I just think it'll make it more fun and give me other numbers to bet on while i wait for magic 7/33 to come up


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> I'm going to play roulette in about an hour
> 
> So i'm just curious has anyone got any numbers they'd like to suggest. between 0 and 36 . i usually bet the four numbers around 7 and 33 because they come up on the regular but if anyone has some suggestions i'd be happy to hear them. I just think it'll make it more fun and give me other numbers to bet on while i wait for magic 7/33 to come up


It's a game of random chance , there's no way what so ever to predict it man . But if you want me to throw out a random number or two I will 

I'm on antibiotics now so I have smoked or drank in awhile . I'm finished the course today so i'm wondering should I get high tomorrow or get blind drunk ? If I had the money i'd do both but smoking when i'm drunk usually doesn't end well .


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> I'm finished the course today so i'm wondering should I get high tomorrow or get blind drunk ? If I had the money i'd do both but smoking when i'm drunk usually doesn't end well .


I really never could understand how people could pick drinking over weed, at the end of the day it's your choice, no matter what anyone says, You're still going to do what you're in the mood for, I have taken suggestions from people before on many things but at the end of the day I'm still thinking about what will be best for me.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I havn't got really blazed in a long time , just smoked an odd spliff or two so it's tempting . Weed , as I said before , is expensive as fuck here so I could get a night out clubbing for the same price . There's a very good chance it could be just generic bud as it's impossible to come across good weed here . My friends will probably want to go drinking too , as that's all anyone really does here . Stupid alcoholic filled Ireland , with no good green .


----------



## dele (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> I'm going to play roulette in about an hour
> 
> So i'm just curious has anyone got any numbers they'd like to suggest. between 0 and 36 . i usually bet the four numbers around 7 and 33 because they come up on the regular but if anyone has some suggestions i'd be happy to hear them. I just think it'll make it more fun and give me other numbers to bet on while i wait for magic 7/33 to come up


4 and 20 :agree:


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Man get blind drunk and hazed. But yeah if only one is on the table and you just finished something significant have an epic drunkening out on the town.

Cole Phelps bet on 4 the number of Brett Favre.

Will being rolling my daily work J's soon. 

I wouldn't choose drinking over weed besides very special circumstances normally involving a woman. But I love the combination of them that is why I like house parties or just drinking with a couple buddies and not as much downtown lined with cops too hard to live a club find a place to moke and then go back in.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Not a pot head, but I am a drunk...Gotta watch out tho don't wanna run my car into a tree like Matt Hardy


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

mmmmhhhhmmmm some of that good good  when my friends & I smoke...we FUCKIN' smoke lol.. hell, we even top that shit off with hash & kief mmhhhmmm bommbb lol


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Hash is sweet wish it was more plentiful where I am at.

I drink too much in a way. Kraken has been on sale at NSLC's and seeing as that liquor in Canada is a monopoly you gotta buy the sales. Also lemon drank is about the cheapest liquid out there and makes great mix with it.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



K-Fed said:


> Not a pot head, but I am a drunk...Gotta watch out tho don't wanna run my car into a tree like Matt Hardy


You wouldnt know to accidently run over a tree if the tree was standing in front of you and the sun was distracting you, plus the IRS shooting on you from a car behind.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> You wouldnt know to accidently run over a tree if the tree was standing in front of you and the sun was distracting you, plus the IRS shooting on you from a car behind.


Is that what Matt is telling people now?


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

In the UK we say 'Let's go bun some weed' I assume it's just how some people said burn and it caught on. Me and three of my mates just bought a half ounce and smoked it, roasting marshmellows around the campfire .


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I prefer smoking than drinking easilly. Taking shots is what usually gets you drunk and most alcohol have awful after taste and leave a sour stop in my stomache. Drinking has always made me feel worse than before and not even really feel drunk or buzzed. It takes too long for me too get even buzzed and too much risk and not any award. Smoking is simple and I've never had any negative after effects or feeling sick while doing it other than a few headaches here and there but nothing compares too a piece of shit hangover. The only time I like drinking is when I'm playing beerpong that's just because it's fun in a competitive nature when I usually play with a few buddies but taking shots doesn't impress me one bit.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm pretty dim after 26+ F'n days, WOW! going on vacation in 3 day so picked up some herb OOOHH YEAHH!

Watching Steiner vids high are the best. :lmao


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



K-Fed said:


> Is that what Matt is telling people now?


He is the best at what he does, like grape eating, creepy youtube videos and running into trees, so fuck off, you will neva eva be able to have that kind of characteristics, dont start because you will fail, Matt will grape the hell out of you, and he will open a big can of McDonalds on you.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I've been high out of my mind for like the last 4 days, hence my lack of activity, not that it matters. Oh what a few days it's been. Been playing a shit ton of Deus Ex: Human Revolution, a game that literally lets you do shit however you want and is unnecessarily hard because I think too much while playing it. Also been watching seasons of The Office, amazing show. Going to blaze again today when the wife gets home, have some monkey sex. Should be good.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Do you guys ever watch wrestling after work and get high ? 

I work on friday night and finish at 12:00am so i usually come home chop up some weed get on youtube and watch smackdown. I don't know why but i find it very relaxing and enjoy it alot
Michael cole and booker t on commentary adds alot to the experience aswell. 

After cleaning other people's mess for 8 hours i could use a laugh and they ALLWAYS deliever. It's just funny listening to them argue when i'm stonded.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Cleaning up after other? where do you work Cole, McShits?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I clean a local shopping centre bro. It's good money and a job . Most importantly though i work at night by myself so i don't have to talk to people. I just do my job and go home when i'm finished which is perfect for me 

I do day shifts from time to time their good aswell. I usually spend the day checking out chicks tbo. I onestly don't even think/care about the fact i'm cleaning it's better then having to serve people


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, I hate jobs that requires so much customer service, but that's because all my past jobs were all about customer service, it gets tiring after awhile when you're having a bad day and what not, I hated going when I was baked because people could obviously tell, never working at Wal-Mart ever again.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I remember when I worked at Value Village a few years ago and I would walk in with my headphones on and go to the back to get ready. I got 2 warnings because my boss (who was a woman hating gay guy who asked me out to breakfast) said that I was rude by not saying hello to everyone. Also, he always wanted me there 20 mins early but I couldn't because I would take the bus and it would only drop me off in front of there at ten to the hour. Plus, I start work whenever I start work, not 20 mins beforehand. I would always work 3-9 and I would get there at 2:50 because that's when the bus dropped me off and even then I wouldn't go in until 3. I don't start work at 2:40, I start work at 3. I told him if he wanted me there 20 mins earlier, book me 20 mins earlier.

I also specifically told him that I don't like doing cash because I'm not a very social person. So, for the first week he put me on cash and I failed miserably and he got mad as well. There were 2 final straws there: The first was when I was working in the drop off room. I would sit there aand be bored because I was only picking up things people dropped off and they don't get a whole lot of them in the winter (it was Jan. when I worked there). So I would get bored, leave the room and do other people's jobs to pass the time or ask one of my 5, yes 5, bosses if there was anything else that needed to be done. I got in shit for that from him because I wasn't supposed to leave that room. The second part was I was in the back of the store stocking things and someone stacked this huuuuuuge shelf completely wrong and it fell and almost crushed me. And when I say crushed, it would have easily crushed me and either killed me or severely injured me. So I lost it, walked up to the front of the store to the 4 cashiers working and in front of everyone said "Alright, who's the fucking retard who stacked that shelve back there, because it almost fucking killed me and I don't want to fucking destroy the wrong person by accident". The customers sat there stunned and Sarah took me into the back and bitched me out, to which I said "I don't give a fuck if you're pregnant and all hormonal. I'm not your husband so don't talk to me like I am". I must make the note that she was about ready to give birth by this time and told me she didn't need this right now because she was moody due to being pregnant.

So, about 3 days later I get called into the office and they said they were letting me go. The good thing was was that I legit was quitting that day anyway and it was pay day on top of that. And when I said that my boss looked devastated because I wasn't crushed and he liked to fuck with me ever since I declined his little breakfast date.

So the moral of that story is fuck Value Village.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Good on you walls ain't that the truth i used to do that arriving 20 mins before work thing and over the last few weeks i've been arriving about 5 10 mins before i start. They never say nothing though so i'll just keep doing it 

I allways go baked when i work at night however i allways stop smoking atleast 2:30 hours before i start it would be way to risky/hectik otherwise i'm pushing it enough as it is


When i work day shifts I never smoke simply because i have no desire to smoke when i first wake up and it's usually at the hands of my alarm which allways makes waking up more bruteful. Besides i wouldn't do it anyway theirs too many people around and i'm not losing my job over something that stupid when i can easilly drink and smoke as much as i want when i finish


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I would probably freak the fuck out if I was blazed and working at night cleaning out an empty place like that. I could just see myself fortifying myself in the storage room, due to being convinced vampires were overrunning the store.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Nah i enjoy it makes work more enjoyable i just spend the whole night thinking about whatever random shit pops in my head while i'm cleaning. I tryed going to work without the stonded feeling a few months back and onestly i didn't care for it much

i've been working partly stonded since i started the job at the start of last year and i'm just so used to it now. i felt wierd being sobar at work i also found i got annoyed at things alot more than usual


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I find that cleaning calms me down for some reason. If I'm really pissed off I'll just catch myself cleaning random shit. I've had a bad day when I house is spotless.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Atleast you get a clean house out of it so it's not all bad. Do you put tabbacco in your weed or just smoke the weed by itself


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I use tobacco as well.


----------



## nekro (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> It's pretty surprising to me knowing so many of you guys have done another drug than weed, I honestly haven't touched anything but Cigs and Weed.
> 
> Do most of you get even higher after bunning and lighting up a boggie? I've always hated tobacco with my weed, but tobacco (boggie of course) after a joint is that much more amazing.


I've heard of people smoking tobacco after weed to slow down dem munchies.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Atleast you get a clean house out of it so it's not all bad. Do you put tabbacco in your weed or just smoke the weed by itself


Just wondering you don't read past posts in this thread?

We just discussed this like on the last few pages.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I usually smoke a cigarette after I light up as it masks the smell a bit and staves off the munchies. But I don't like to spin my weed with tobacco. Ruins it imo. And I hate the head-spins too so yeah.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Watch limitless when you're high, fucks your shit up.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Clip or tobacco in a joint is how I have done it the vast majority of the time. I laugh when my buddy does bong hits with clip, just seems strange.

I need Madden to come out (Aug. 30th) then I will have a game to play when blazed. I have a PS3 are people here mostly Xbox?

Really looking forward to having a UFC 134 streaming get together with some friends featuring green and dranks.

I worked at a gas station for two years, I literally just sat around and got pie eyed. The management was messed so I never really got hated on. Cash wasn't too bad. It was in a nice area of town you weren't gonna get robbed.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I have a PS3. I love togame Smackdown high or PES 2011.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I will post my PSN ID in vid games in a couple of days. 

I only have a half shift today as I wanted time to predrank and bake for this MMA.


----------



## pulveriserpete (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Stoners are lowlifes.....


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Not true, I get to be higher than everyone else on earth, so how could I be low?


----------



## Rickeey (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Getting low only feeds the desire to be high. 

SPEAKING OF WHICH

I'm ruddy high!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



pulveriserpete said:


> Stoners are lowlifes.....


Judging people without knowing anything about them makes you a lowlife.

I find it amusing that this thread shall never die.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Guys, we obviously shouldn't be feeding the troll.

So how many joints have you guys smoked lately in one day? I've smoked 13 in one day but that was last year, recently I haven't touched a J in months.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Im a good Cole phelps*

Rated r did you end up fucking that chick you where talking about ages ago. You know you one you where going to get high and fuck but you couldn't afford weed so you postponed. So did you fuck her hommie?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah but unfortunately I wasn't high for it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;10221995 said:


> Guys, we obviously shouldn't be feeding the troll.
> 
> So how many joints have you guys smoked lately in one day? I've smoked 13 in one day but that was last year, recently I haven't touched a J in months.


Assuming that is a gram per joint that means you smoked 13 grams of weed by yourself that did and didn't green out? I'm really tolerant too, but I could never smoke 13 joints without greening out.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I think your long time memory is gone cole phelps. When i usually smoke i normally take 5 and some bong and am a goner, but i have smoked insanely much on occasions, you know you're too high to wanna stand up and go shit.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Im a good Cole phelps*



Rated R™ said:


> Yeah but unfortunately I wasn't high for it.


 just be happy you got some pussy man im virgin so basically fuck you for taking it for granted


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Assuming that is a game per joint that means you smoked 13 grams of weed by yourself that did and didn't green out? I'm really tolerant too, but I could never smoke 13 joints without greening out.


Naaa, it was on my cousins birthday last year and there were 8 of us that rolled blunts, joint etc. Yeah meant 13 joint and blunts, we had like 3 blunts, the rest were either long L's or fat joints, we had more than 13 grams of weed.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;9641149 said:


> I'm sure most of you have done it some point in your life.
> 
> I don't smoke Marijuana, I have once with some buddies in High School, but yeah.
> 
> ...


This is the REAL rated r guys a fucking lying pussy who can't be onest with himself even on a internet forum because people he know's use this site and his scared his mommy might find out

thats a FACT i don't know what page it's on be he admits it. I have no problem with people lying online thats their buiness 

But to come at me whem i'm telling the truth is a gutless act that someone who has no life would do .Don't take ANYTHING he says seriously his 19 years old and can't smoke weed because his mommy won't let him 

grow some fucking balls rated r thats right you come at me i'll come at the twice as hard mutherfucker because unlike you i tell the truth on here unlike you GROW SOME BALLS PUSSY


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

You're a fucking tool. :lmao 

All your comedy posts hype for nothing, let down.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;10222937 said:


> You're a fucking tool. :lmao
> 
> All your comedy posts hype for nothing, let down.


once again i've had a bad day hommie and i'm very sensitive about my looks ok so you're insult hurt my feeling alot man

besides not to be more of a dick then i allready have but you did lie about smoking weed i get your reasons and all but still calling me out for saying how i really feel is pretty weak. when you weren't willing to do the same


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah yo but my statement wasn't even a shot at you.

Anyways, you get baked tonight or what?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah i'm about to have some now maybe i'll calm down a bit. now i've gone this far i guess their's no point in lying about it so here it goes 

The truth is i'm a virgin you know and i'm 20 so it's safe to say i'm stressing about it. I'm also battling depression so it's a terrible mix hence why i smoke weed,drink and gamble constantly

Because it brings me some joy and tbo i've had a hard life not as hard as some i realise that but still it gets me down

i have asparagus disease which basically means i don't like being around people and i hate talking to people which makes it hard to meet people when you have no friends which was part of the reason i went off at you today

My friends all but left because of reasons listed above at the start of the year but the other thing that got to me and made me snap was the fact i was spending thousonds of dollars out of my own pocket alot thanks to maria admitely but they didn't appreciate it and it pised me of

now where no longer friends and they think onto top of that i'm going to pay of a weed debt we owe when as far as i'm concered they should be paying it off THEY OWE ME 

but fuck it it's my own fault just wanted to get it out their


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I swear to GOD when I said Looks helped, I wasn't taking a shot at anyone, it was just a general statement, I'm not an ass, you know me better I would think.

How would I even know what you looked like, right? shouldn't let that stuff bother you mate.

Get high and relax, I have bad days on a weekly basis, life isn't easy for anyone, that's why were all "Getting High".


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

true that bro lets just forget about it and move on


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm headed on vacation really pumped for this hard earned trip, Blaze up all you homies!


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Wow i come in here and see my kids fighting, we need to have a weed to weed talk.

I was pretty out last night, almost gotrun over by the pizza delievery guy i know, and all he said was you scared, so i threatend him, which made him mad, which mademe mad, but we cleared itand i got a free pizza so fuck yeah, but i didn't even get when the fight started, i mean in this Thread, what did you say R to Phelps? Sorry if it flew over my head.

Oh and have a good vacation, make the sun blue, cause your blue inside.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I love going out on my friend's speedboat, blazing up and bobbing along in bouyancy aids whilst listining to bob marley, i'm high as I type this now, toke up friends!

BQ: How fat are your bags from your dealers?
BQ2: Do you purchase weed legally? (Medical use etc)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

They are usually as fat as the amount of weed I get which is usually a quarter ounce(7 grams.)

I don't think anyone here purchases legally, if they do then they are some lucky motherfuckers.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

i did smoke weed and i dont like it, really.I have many friends who smoke weed, a lot of weed.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Delete this post.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I can get 7 grams for 50 dollars where I live with my dealer. For one gram I pay 10 dollars, but for 2 grams I pay 15 dollars. My dealer is pretty weird, but sweet.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I was high all day yesterday and all night as well, watched UFC 134 out of my mind. Was awesome, Anderson is the baddest motherfucker of all time.

Also, LOL @ Cole and Rated R a few pages back. Cole, never change. You're random Hulk outbursts are amazing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Heard Anderson absolutely destroyed in his fight. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Anderson destroyed Okami, it was beautiful to watch. Stunning, really. Anderson completely toyed with him before blasting him.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole, You really went on a rant on Rated R simply saying "looks help" when he's obviously not referring to you since he has never seen you? How did you possibily take this as an insult? :lmao

You seem like an awesome guy Cole and just need to stop stressing out about little things. Your not the 40 year old virgin or anything so just relax bro. You seem like you have a really interesting and unique personality and insight on things so just BE YOURSELF when you are around other people. If they judge you for stupid little reasons like I'm assumming they have going by your anger issues towards socialism than move on because there's plenty of people out there. I don't post here consistently but I read here a lot and you seem like an awesome guy so none of that insulting stuff. Glad to see you guys moved on though~


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I was high all day yesterday and all night as well, watched UFC 134 out of my mind. Was awesome, Anderson is the baddest motherfucker of all time.
> 
> Also, LOL @ Cole and Rated R a few pages back. Cole, never change. You're random Hulk outbursts are amazing.


The MMA while high was greatness. Spider straight bullying Okami in the 2nd.

Yeah, when Cole is coming for you he be coming for you.

Going to go smoke a J out by the water we got a bunch of wind from that Irene hurricane but that was it and now it is like tropical weather really humid.

Madden 2012 comes out tomorrow which will far increase my time spent on the couch.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I was high all day yesterday and all night as well, watched UFC 134 out of my mind. Was awesome, Anderson is the baddest motherfucker of all time.
> 
> Also, LOL @ Cole and Rated R a few pages back. Cole, never change. You're random Hulk outbursts are amazing.


Thanks man, i'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## KME (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Hasn't been a day these last few weeks where I haven't been either really stoned, a bit high, or have just had a spliff to pass the time and kill my mind numbing boredom. Wasting a lot of my Bestival monehs on it. Must stop...don't want to stop. Hey, at least it's not ket 8*D.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I've smoked everyday now for a little over a week. I always think I need a break....and then I get bored. Currently smoking right now while my fiance is having a nap. Plan on waking her up by dragging my sack across her face, stay tuned for details on how that went.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

peep this i've felt stonded all day and i haven't even had a cone today i guess smoking everyday for 3 years has finally caught up with me 

i really should take a day of but i can't it's too enjoyable


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

The only problem with not taking any days off is that it build's up your tolerance pretty quick. I've smoked for a week straight now and I got completely blasted the first two days but since then it's been taking more and more to get that same feeling.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I've smoked everyday now for a little over a week. I always think I need a break....and then I get bored. *Currently smoking right now while my fiance is having a nap. Plan on waking her up by dragging my sack across her face*, stay tuned for details on how that went.


Weed sack or the other sack?


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I honestly think it has been seven straight years of marijuana for me, I kid you not. Not always the best stuff but sometimes you gotta cop the cheaper stuff.

Watched wrestling on shrooms last night. While the power was going on and off it was pretty hilarious.

Auto rolled ten J's for work and Madden. Going to the mall to attain a copy now.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



AvonBarksdale said:


> I honestly think it has been seven straight years of marijuana for me, I kid you not. Not always the best stuff but sometimes you gotta cop the cheaper stuff.
> 
> Watched wrestling on shrooms last night. While the power was going on and off it was pretty hilarious.
> 
> Auto rolled ten J's for work and Madden. Going to the mall to attain a copy now.


Did you already explain what the feeling of being on shrooms is like? My buddy has tooken it and he said it lasts EIGHT hours and that being one of the key reasons I don't want too try it. If it was one too two hours that would clean up nicely but I don't know if I'd want too be shroomed out all day unless I'm somewhere in space or something.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Weed sack or the other sack?


My sack. All the way. And I totally did wake her up that way. She just laughed and pushed me off of her. She can't say shit to me, last week she tried to kill me while I was sleeping with her tits. When I was sleeping the other day she just plopped on top of me and shoved her tits in my face and it was like being suffocated with a pillow, I couldn't breathe. She later told me that she was trying to kill me but she figured if I got out of it I couldn't be mad because she was using her tits to do it. Sound reasoning, if I've ever heard any. 

Yeah, that's what goes on at my house: Titty asphyxiation and sack dragging. But I am going to take a day or two off starting today, for sure. I smoked 5 last night myself and didn't get nearly as high as I normally would, which makes sense considering I have been smoking everyday now for a little over a week now. Time to let the tolerance re-set.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Did you already explain what the feeling of being on shrooms is like? My buddy has tooken it and he said it lasts EIGHT hours and that being one of the key reasons I don't want too try it. If it was one too two hours that would clean up nicely but I don't know if I'd want too be shroomed out all day unless I'm somewhere in space or something.


Mushrooms usually do last around eight hours, but those eight hours aren't spent completely tripping out of your mind. It usually takes 20-60 minutes to feel them kicking in, around 30 minutes to come up, 3-4 hours of tripping out of your mind, and 2-3 hours coming down. 

It's a great time, you should try it at least once in your life.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah shrooms experiences can wildly vary, quality can really be up in the air. Yeah lasts like 8 hours and the come down can be a little strange sometimes.

I may do shrooms sometime this weekend before University starts again.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Coming down from shrooms is one of the worst things,just feel like shit.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Stupid biased pole. It has a smilie face for yes and a sad face for no.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Day #10 of smoking commences.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

So much for a tolerence reset ehh Walls. EHHHH! (I don't use eh enough on the internet so I thought I would start now.)


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I know, I'm ashamed.


Not really, I just enjoy my sacred plant. Plus, The Office is funny as fuck when you're high and I'm currently addicted to it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

i like watching the chasers war on everything stonded its' the best thing to watch If you're aussie. It's all about taking the piss out of real people. Watch these video's

The first one is EPIC you know how they have A.P.E.C ?
Well it's a big political event george bush came out (he was president at the time) and all the world leaders where in sydney. 

These awesome fella's got in by making a fake motorcade. They legit got throw security checkpoints that where supposedly the best this countrys ever seen. The main guy dressed as bin larden too which makes it great. 

NOTE TO WALLS & RATED R they pretended they where from canada, and put candian flags on their cars so they seemed legit

This is REAL btw they got arrested and coped alot, i mean ALOT of shit from the media and the politions because they could of got killed by one of the snipers on the roofs 

it was epic though trust me !


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Never got into either version of the Office. Game of Thrones is even more of a beast show when baked. Also Mark Henry's unintentional comedy is raised a couple levels when hitting the green.

Got to go to work or I'd figure a more elaborate post. I have never seen that show don't think I have ever got the channel PHELPS.


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Coming down from shrooms is one of the worst things,just feel like shit.


I know right. I had a laughing fit when I was on them. Me and friends were watching old shows on Teletoon REtro and laughing our asses off. Then, of all times, when Smackdown comes on, I start to come off them. The last thing I laughed at was Evan Bourne jobbing to someone, and then I went to sleep before even finishing Smackdown, because the laughs were gone.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

And now day #11 continues. I did absolutely nothing today. Like...barely anything. Kinda sad, really.


----------



## CoZa (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

First time poster in this thread! Just about to spark my first one for the weekend.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> And now day #11 continues. I did absolutely nothing today. Like...barely anything. Kinda sad, really.


Yeah I know that feeling of just like lounging. Right now I should be looking at my router manual because I keep disconnecting when I play PS3 and everything else on the router is fine. It is some damn security setting thing or something need to reset the router I am just too lazy right now to find the manual and fix it. Sucks it cost me four dc in Madden not playing anymore until I feel comfortable with my PS3 connection with this router or go to the mall and get a better router. As my current router is pretty ghetto and a little banged up lol.

Should be a crazy weekend up here in CANADA. Everyone is moving and or partying and shit. I got hammered last night at nice bar that wasn't too crowded it was a good night. I do not have my ID as the DMV is too damn far away now so going downtown, buying smokes or the liquor store is always flying by the sit of your pants as if I get ID'd I am semi screwed.

edit: I am almost dry but talking to my mainest man before the crazy weekend fully commences.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

My friends and I make brownies and blaze the whole day the day before school. Its terrible that school is nearing again.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Back to school? How old are you, never inquired about that now that I think about it. And I wish I could make brownies. But you need the weed butter and that shit is expensive and I live in a town house so I can't make my own without stinking up my place plus my 2 neighbors.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

17. I would also never make brownies at my own house either, but my friend lives in one of those shady apartments where there are a lot of drugies/dealers so we just do it there.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh that sounds good, a 17 year old in a shady apartment complex cooking up drugs 

And yeah, that shit stinks like crazy and for days as well. When I didn't smoke back in the day and I would go over to my friend's house after he made them, his house would stink for days. And he lived in a really big house too and it stunk for days, I live in a town house so it's smaller and it would take even longer to go away.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I personally think cookies are better than brownies but it's all the same as long as you get high.

Also my friend once made a shroom smoothie which must have been one of funniest moments ever. My friend put a frozen yogurt in there but it was attached to a toothpick so he ended up having a toothpick in his smoothie and once it was made he started complaining about how thick it was. Every two seconds he would he can't finish his smoothie because it was too think and heavy, but I must admit it did taste quite good which was surprising because of how awful shrooms taste alone.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I wish I wasn't such a pussy and would just dive in and do shrooms. Too paranoid I will get the wrong ones and get sick. Plus, the only connection I have to them is through a friend of a friend and I don't like the guy to begin with, so there's that too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm still pretty sketchy when it comes to taking shrooms because of the possibility to go a bad trip, which is a terrible terrible experience and taking bad ones like you said.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I expect to have a bad trip the first time I do them and that's fine, I need to work some shit out anyway and according to God (Joe Rogan) if anything is bothering you while on shrooms it forces you to deal with it, so I'm actually looking forward to it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't know what kind of shit you're trying to get done, but I hope it isn't something with another person otherwise you'll be tripping out too much to even be taken seriously.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Nah, nothing like that. If it was with someone, I wouldn't approach them while I was still high, I would do it after I had come down. Whenever go really deep with weed I like to analyze my life and see if there is anything I can improve on with myself. I have a very, very low tolerance for bullshit and I'm slowly trying to change that. I find that when I'm sober and I think about something like that I just completely justify all my actions and that's it. But when I'm high it's always forced me to look at it from a different view and my brain then goes "Alright, listen fuckhead" and then I sort it out and it's almost always the right choice.

Weed is the ultimate truth for me. As Joe Rogan once said "If you're unsure about something, smoke a joint and I guarantee you that you'll correct your path". Very true.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Don't worry Walls, I don't tolerate bullshit/idiots either. I'm very sociable, probably more to do with the fact that I'm outgoing and talkative, but I call people out when they're idiots and am a jackass about it. When I'm high I usually don't go as far, but still hate people that act idiotic.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

How much is weed in the US? I heard that for $10, you only get 0.5g of weed? In the UK, I pay £10 for 1.8g. Also, do you get good deals, for example, you can buy an ounce (28g) for £140, or 14g for £70. It's good weed too, If I got 0.5 of ***** for £8 (Which is roughly $10), I'd be fucking pissed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Canada/US the average deal with a dealer is 10 dollars for a gram.

I could probably get half an ounce(14 grams) for 90 dollars and 28 grams for 160. And I get the best weed, and you have no idea how good this weed is.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Yeah i'm about to have some now maybe i'll calm down a bit. now i've gone this far i guess their's no point in lying about it so here it goes
> 
> The truth is i'm a virgin you know and i'm 20 so it's safe to say i'm stressing about it. I'm also battling depression so it's a terrible mix hence why i smoke weed,drink and gamble constantly
> 
> ...


Why don't you try joining a group, with other people with asparagus disease? Talking to people with the same issues will probably help man.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Canada/US the average deal with a dealer is 10 dollars for a gram.
> 
> I could probably get half an ounce(14 grams) for 90 dollars and 28 grams for 160. And I get the best weed, and you have no idea how good this weed is.


I get white widow and ak-47. :flip 

Do you guys like your dealer? Mine's a pretty cool guy, he often gives me free bongs.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I wish I wasn't such a pussy and would just dive in and do shrooms. Too paranoid I will get the wrong ones and get sick. Plus, the only connection I have to them is through a friend of a friend and I don't like the guy to begin with, so there's that too.


If you don't think shrooms would be your thing and are really paranoid there's always other options . As you said shrooms can " sort your life out " and tell you what's wrong . In my opinion a a deprivation chamber ( flotation tank ) is better for sorting your life out . Sensory deprivation is a lot safer and it's legal . If the trip is getting too intense you can just stop it , which is great for people who arn't used to tripping and just like being in control of their body . ( like me )


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Everything is better in BC. I've heard it's better in a few places, but typically our weed is some of the best.

I've known one of my dealers for 3 and half years, pretty chill guy and good to blaze with. He's had some heat on his cars recently with the cops, so I have to go to him for awhile to get my weed, but I have other dealers as well so that doesn't really bother me. My friend also kinda deals in our high school because his parents go and since he's one of my better friends I usually just go to his house and blaze with him instead of paying.


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Finally going to smoke my salvia today! Will get back to you guys on my experience with it aha.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I thought you smoked it ages ago . ha Best of luck anyway , happy tripping . Just don't video it and put it on youtube like the rest of the tools that do .


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Just got back from my friends house... My god, that was the best experience of my life. Salvia is the only drug I have done other than weed but still!

During my first trip it felt like there was metal hitting my back, at first I was freaking out thinking it would end up being a really horrible trip, but it wasn't. The force of the 'metal objects' forced me forward and I became a wave. It was so amazing, I can't even describe it! But my mates were idiots and completely ruined my trip and brought me back to reality :/ But I took another quick hit and managed to finish off my vision. During the trip I felt I needed to finish the 'wave' and when I finished it I clapped my hands together and went 'the wave is done!' 

Then I took another hit and amazingly my trip continued from where it left off, except it was less amazing visually for me. I didn't see the sea kingdom this time, just outlines of shapes around the room. I got forced forward again by the pushing which I said was the 'sea king', I then started crawling along the floor trying to follow the outline of a piece of sea weed, I was talking outloud asking the sea king 'do you want me to follow you?', 'should i come with you?' I then just stopped and laid on the ground. Then something next to me started growing... But then it suddenly just stopped, it was weird! Then what I saw was water (actually the carpet) and when I went face down in the water I was drowning, but it was actually me just with my face buried in the carpet aha!

Then my second trip I just sat there for five minutes staring at my friends carpet, it's like a sandy sort of colour so I thought it was sand. The grooves and shadows in/on the carpet started moving and coming to life. This one groove started moving and it was like an animation, like someone had drawn pictures in the sand and it was moving. The groove then turned into a massive gate and they wouldn't let me in, so I was waiting for them to let me in and I was getting really impatient. Then my friends once again fucked up my trip! But then I kept staring at the carpet and it was still moving, but it wasn't as cool as before!

Man, I sort of hate my friends for fucking up my trips, but better to have them there incase I did something stupid. Salvia is fucking awesome, would reccommend it! I was actually so smiley and happy after my trips, soooo good! Going to do some more again on Thursday, hopefully I have some more good trips and don't have any bad ones!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> If you don't think shrooms would be your thing and are really paranoid there's always other options . As you said shrooms can " sort your life out " and tell you what's wrong . In my opinion a a deprivation chamber ( flotation tank ) is better for sorting your life out . Sensory deprivation is a lot safer and it's legal . If the trip is getting too intense you can just stop it , which is great for people who arn't used to tripping and just like being in control of their body . ( like me )


You're preaching to the man who considers Joe Rogan a Shaman God.

Oshit son, got some Sativa today. Going to go meet the aliens soon after I fire up the sacred plant.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Went to a friend's BBQ last night and there was loads of alcohol there. I never really drink and me and my buddy wanted to be buzzed\drunk at the end of the night so we can go to this hottub that we usually go to at the end of the night. My friend can handle a lot of alcohol and we were taking shots out of HUGE shot classes that I believe combine to be the size of two and we ended up taking about 6 - 7 shots so you can probally just double that and see the damage I put my body through. Like I said, I'm not really much of a drinker so I couldn't tell whether or not I was feeling sick or going to feel sick but I just said I'm ok and that was that. About an hour later me and my friend are taking a walk to the park and he THROWS up the peanut butter and jelly sandwitch he ate right in the bathroom. This kind of threw me off guard since I have not thrown up at this point and he is a pretty heavy roller in the alcohol department. About 5 minutes later we decide to leave the park and I throw up in the grass. I wasn't feeling all to well all of a sudden and we both agreed we were not in any condition to actually go to hottub according to planned. 

We walked to my house and both passed out in the livingroom for a good 30 - 45 minutes (I'm guessing) and than I woke up feeling absolutely awful. There's no worse feeling than having that alcohol not in your stomache and not knowing how to get rid of it. I woke him up so we both go to bed but I wasn't in any condition to sleep yet as my body was feeling very very awkward. I threw up again and than ate some fruits and we both ended up passing out at about 6:30 AM. I woke up at about 10:30 feeling awful and the alcohol was still raging in my blood vessells BIG FUCKING TIME and I got up and threw up. I relaxed for a little bit and tried to eat but I simply couldn't digest anything down my alcohol system. I ended up throwing up about 5 times in the next two hours and the bleeding just wouldn't stop. Didn't eat until about 1:30 and could barely eat jack shit but the little I did eat I threw up and that was the last of it before I took a 4 hour nap. Unbelieveable torture on the body and the morale of the story is I'm not even a drinker but I decided to give up alcohol after such an awful night. Just makes me appreciate marijuana a whole more due to the lack of after effects I've always had besides occassional headaches.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Went to a friend's BBQ last night and there was loads of alcohol there. I never really drink and me and my buddy wanted to be buzzed\drunk at the end of the night so we can go to this hottub that we usually go to at the end of the night. My friend can handle a lot of alcohol and we were taking shots out of HUGE shot classes that I believe combine to be the size of two and we ended up taking about 6 - 7 shots so you can probally just double that and see the damage I put my body through. Like I said, I'm not really much of a drinker so I couldn't tell whether or not I was feeling sick or going to feel sick but I just said I'm ok and that was that. About an hour later me and my friend are taking a walk to the park and he THROWS up the peanut butter and jelly sandwitch he ate right in the bathroom. This kind of threw me off guard since I have not thrown up at this point and he is a pretty heavy roller in the alcohol department. About 5 minutes later we decide to leave the park and I throw up in the grass. I wasn't feeling all to well all of a sudden and we both agreed we were not in any condition to actually go to hottub according to planned.
> 
> We walked to my house and both passed out in the livingroom for a good 30 - 45 minutes (I'm guessing) and than I woke up feeling absolutely awful. There's no worse feeling than having that alcohol not in your stomache and not knowing how to get rid of it. I woke him up so we both go to bed but I wasn't in any condition to sleep yet as my body was feeling very very awkward. I threw up again and than ate some fruits and we both ended up passing out at about 6:30 AM. I woke up at about 10:30 feeling awful and the alcohol was still raging in my blood vessells BIG FUCKING TIME and I got up and threw up. I relaxed for a little bit and tried to eat but I simply couldn't digest anything down my alcohol system. I ended up throwing up about 5 times in the next two hours and the bleeding just wouldn't stop. Didn't eat until about 1:30 and could barely eat jack shit but the little I did eat I threw up and that was the last of it before I took a 4 hour nap. Unbelieveable torture on the body and the morale of the story is I'm not even a drinker but I decided to give up alcohol after such an awful night. Just makes me appreciate marijuana a whole more due to the lack of after effects I've always had besides occassional headaches.


Funny, I smoked weed last night and had some awesome sex and then went into a coma.


Weed: 1 Alcohol: 0


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Sorry to inform you this Walls but going into a coma wouldn't exactly give weed the point(I know it's a exageration, just trying to higher my post count to get into the top 3 )


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Top 3 of what? Explain. I'm so fucking high right now, maybe I do know what you're talking about and I'm just too busy dodging these invisible bats.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Post count in this thread. So far its you, then Rated R, and then Wrestling Fan. I need to get into the top 3 so Canadians will officially be the most dominate in this thread. and :lmao @ invisible bats.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Is there a way to find out how many posts in a thread someone has? Honestly, aside from a few basic things I need to do shit on here I never bothered to learn anything else and I've been here for like 7 years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

When in the anything section and you look at how many posts are on in a thread on the side if you click on that you can see how many posts everyone has.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I had no idea we could do that. And I am #1 by over 100, winning!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, stop spamming Walls.

Can't wait for tomorrow. Going to try to get my friends to make cookies as well as brownies.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Pfffft, I've dropped knowledge in every single one of my posts.

And you can go fuck yourself for the cookies and brownies.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Hey don't hate a weed cookies/brownies just because you never got some.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I *will* hate you for it, as it's my right as a Canadian to do so. You coming after my rights? Good luck, soldier. I am fortified.


I apologize, I'm fucking in another galaxy right now.


Also, PS to myself: Pick up a hand grinder, as cutting this shit with scissors has gotten really old and coffee grinders take all the crystal off the stuff.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

lol you still cut with your scissors.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Why....are you the way you are? I hate...so many of the things you do.



If you don't get that reference from The Office, then carry on and ignore that.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I got so high last night, fell asleep at 8pm and slept for 13 hours. :lmao

Have you ever put a smoking buddy 'in the box'? It's where you put them in an imaginary box, and mouth words so they trip that they really are in a box, can provide some hilarity.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Mr.English said:


> I got so high last night, fell asleep at 8pm and slept for 13 hours. :lmao
> 
> Have you ever put a smoking buddy 'in the box'? It's where you put them in an imaginary box, and mouth words so they trip that they really are in a box, can provide some hilarity.


I did something similar once when a "friend" ate all the shrooms (we only had like 8 dried between the 4 of us... but still).

So, to fuck with him we turned the music down and started speaking _really_ softly. On his way up, he kept going around to everyone individually saying he thought he was going deaf, to which we'd just silently mouth "what?" in response. But then he started tripping and I don't think he cared anymore. So the rest of us got blazed/drunk and then we didn't care anymore either.

PS: I can't believe I didn't find this thread earlier lawlz


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Im drunk guys not blind but still pissey i went to all you can eat then i went gambling i was drunk the whole time it was epic ! Today i was smoking cones and playing svr 2011 yeah i gotta say today was a good day


----------



## khanabbey (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Getting ripped*

Never tried and never will. Life should cheer you up itself.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Why....are you the way you are? I hate...so many of the things you do.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't get that reference from The Office, then carry on and ignore that.


Hahaha love it. The Office is hillarious, i wanted to mention it earlier when it was brought up but i was wayy too stoned and then i forgot, but you reminded me. When i watched the first Episode with recomendation of my friend i hated it, was boring to me, but then i watched the second and i liked it every episode a bit more, until now i can't wait for the next season, even though Michael is gone...It provides me withthe humor you can only find in The Office, just so many things, i dont know how many times i watched a whole season in one day, stoned or not, Show is awesome. Now good night, i am gonna have me 3 or 4 joints, watch the Simpsons and Cleveland Show, eat a Jumbo Sandwich and fall asleep, then tommorow is work. Probably will check in later for short.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Six gram blunts make me feel like I am from another planet. Still burnt from last night. I spent 12 bucks at 711 on munchy food lmao. Thank god I don't gain weight from this shit.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

smoked fattttttt last night w/ some friends...fat blunt w/ some top shelf weed topped with kief & hash, than after smoked butane hash oil in the form of glass....I was sooo fucking high I couldnt even feel the movements in my body  it was kinda fucked though cause I was hellla trippin off it


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Hahaha love it. The Office is hillarious, i wanted to mention it earlier when it was brought up but i was wayy too stoned and then i forgot, but you reminded me. When i watched the first Episode with recomendation of my friend i hated it, was boring to me, but then i watched the second and i liked it every episode a bit more, until now i can't wait for the next season, even though Michael is gone...It provides me withthe humor you can only find in The Office, just so many things, i dont know how many times i watched a whole season in one day, stoned or not, Show is awesome. Now good night, i am gonna have me 3 or 4 joints, watch the Simpsons and Cleveland Show, eat a Jumbo Sandwich and fall asleep, then tommorow is work. Probably will check in later for short.


I absolutely love The Office as well. Micheal's hatred for Toby is beyond fucking hilarious and somehow after 5 and a half seasons (I'm catching up), Jim randomly looking into the camera STILL isn't old and it's STILL always funny. Shame Karen is off the show, she was hot as fuck. Kelly is the hottest on the show to me but I got a thing for the colored women so maybe that's just me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Office is ruined with Carroll.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

CAn't wait for tomorrow. My friends made the brownies, fuckers refused to make cookies, today and we're going to eat them tomorrow before school and at lunch to make the high remains. Can't wait , only wish I still had gym.

Edit: If you want to know why we didn't eat them today the simple answer is because my friends are gay and would rather do it at school. I couldn't care less about where we do it, just want to get high.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I couldn't imagine going to school on edibles.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I did when I was 14 for a whole term of school and got straight As except for one B. I get good grades in general but it was a lot more entertaining and easier for me to concentrate.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I absolutely love The Office as well. Micheal's hatred for Toby is beyond fucking hilarious and somehow after 5 and a half seasons (I'm catching up), Jim randomly looking into the camera STILL isn't old and it's STILL always funny. Shame Karen is off the show, she was hot as fuck. Kelly is the hottest on the show to me but I got a thing for the colored women so maybe that's just me.


Yeah i love it, the one time he came back(Toby) and Michael was silent and then NO Good NO God please no NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. The thing is, with the Office it isn't just funny cause it's funny. The Characters seem at first basic and very bland,but after a while you get to love them for their own way of idiocity, it's great, at first Michael is just an idiot but under there is a hurt little boy that had a rough childhood, that's whyit is to me million times funnier. And i love the out there Characters aswell like Creed who can still creep me out, Meredith, Kevin and so on. Also gotta love Dwight, just one weird ass kid, but really it has become one of my favorite shows, gotta be first, second or something like that. I could probably talk for hours about the Office and why it's great, it goes very deep if you wanna understand it, but yeah i love it, i am probably gonna watch season 5 again soon before the new season starts.

Here some of my favorite moments:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTr-Nui1tDg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08GFjxnDX_A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWmxfSoT-3U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yd-Y8bAv4Y


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Would like to mention being high and munching out in the middle of the class is the best thing ever. Add in the fact one of my teachers is a complete moron and really oblivious and this day was really awesome.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Don't play Dead Island when you're high, it will scare the fuck out of you.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Going through some lame shit right now, to say the least smoking a lot of joints.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Im just playing hydro golf stoned its awesome im hitting golf balls into water to try and hit a target so i can win a prize its epic !


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Stumble upon is the best website ever when you're high . Fuck , it's the best website anyway .


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm taking like a week off from weed and I actually mean it this time. I smoked 4 all to myself last night and *barely* had a buzz after, tolerence is too high. Makes sense, smoked everyday for over 2 weeks straight now.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Exactly why I consider myself a "casual" smoker. I smoke on the occassional and at the most twice a week. It keeps me at a good paste and I never feel like I've overdone it. My friend smokes just about everyday and he says it's almost to the point where it just feels like he's smoking a cigarette and it just relaxes his body. He goes hours without smoking weed at times and starts craving it big time as in somebody craving for a cig. I don't neccessarilly think weed is addictive or a bad habit in anyway but if you get carried away and make it a part of your daily routine it takes a lot of the fun out of it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm sorry boys, but I cracked. The wife brought home weed tonight without me knowing and like a bitch I said yes and we're going to smoke it later. In my defense, I originally said no but then she offered a BJ when we're done smoking and I just can't pass that up. So I have failed, and will start my epic quest tomorrow. Unless she brings home weed and offers me head again, in which case it will be the day after that. Unless...


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

lol 9 hours, 9 fucking hours. But I shouldn't be talking because I'm going to blaze throughout every school day for the first month of September because of how fucking boring it is.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Well, when your fiance comes home and says "I brought us some weed and btw don't makes any plans for after because I'm going to blow you", you just say "Okay" and let it be. I'm so thankful my fiance isn't opposed to BJ's and legit likes giving them. I went out with this one chick and I stopped going out with her when I found out she didn't give head. May seem really, really shallow but honestly I love getting head and if I hit it off with this girl I'm going to be headless for the rest of my life and I couldn't take that chance. True story.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Talking about being getting straight to the point. Not as big of a fan of blowjobs as you are but if your fiance is a Wrestling fan that's the total package.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm always straight to the point, I see no reason not to be. I always talk about sex openly, I'm not one of those people who won't talk about it with people or in public. And she is a wrestling fan but currently aside from the whole CM Punk thing, I'm not. She likes the UFC too but she just watches it because it's two guys beating the fuck out of each other and that's entertaining to her. I enjoy it for the technical aspect of it.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I'm always straight to the point, I see no reason not to be. I always talk about sex openly, I'm not one of those people who won't talk about it with people or in public. And she is a wrestling fan but currently aside from the whole CM Punk thing, I'm not. She likes the UFC too but she just watches it because it's two guys beating the fuck out of each other and that's entertaining to her. I enjoy it for the technical aspect of it.


Although there's no denying that you are straight to the point as well and there's nothing wrong with that but I was referring to your fiance in the way right when she got home she gave you that offer of weed and was willing to job to you.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Although there's no denying that you are straight to the point as well and there's nothing wrong with that but I was referring to your fiance in the way right when she got home she gave you that offer of weed and * was willing to job to you.*


Love the subtle wrestling refrence . :lmao Anyway getting head when high is the best thing ever , espicailly if you're really stoned as you don't have to do anything . 


Walls is a seriously lucky man to have a girl like that , sounds like any stoners dream .


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Getting head while high is indeed the greatest thing ever. I even continue smoking while she does it sometimes. I am lucky from a sexual standpoint, she lets me do anything I want. Problem is, before I even met her I had literally checked off everything I have ever wanted to do sexually, minus fucking Kim Kardashain of course. But she is one of those chicks that like gets off on giving head so I guess I lucked out. 

And yes, that was an awesome wrestling reference. I legit lol'd.


----------



## Michealleo (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Hi i know that excess of everything can destroy ur health . But still if u wana use it back but in a limited quantity then it would be fine . But still some peoples dont having good comments for marijuana ....


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

You entered the Realm my friend


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Alright, so, NOW I am taking a break. I can already hear the snickers from you guys but there is no money for it until next week so I'm forced to take a break even if I didn't want to. Oh well, I've smoked everyday for over 2 weeks now. A few days won't hurt.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I think weed is actually easy as fuck to give up . At one stage , a couple of years back I was smoking everday . I decided to quit and went months without weed . I would get cravings , but not like a craving for a cig or anything . It would just pass .


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Wow I gotta try that. Get a BJ while high... simple things you never think about doing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Ya I can go a long time without weed even after blazing for a long time.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Striketeam said:


> Wow I gotta try that. Get a BJ while high... simple things you never think about doing.


It's one of the greatest things ever, especially if you can last for an hour like I can from head. But you need a chick with a strong neck in order to do it that long. I don't know what it is, but when I'm high I can last waaaaaaaaaaay longer during sex. And I'm no slouch sober either, usually lasts like half an hour. But if I'm high it's not uncommon at all for it to last 2 hours.

And quitting weed cold turkey is easy as shit, just things are more boring.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

Real high and decided to buy Crash Bandicoot. Fucking smart.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> It's one of the greatest things ever, especially if you can last for an hour like I can from head. But you need a chick with a strong neck in order to do it that long. I don't know what it is, but when I'm high I can last waaaaaaaaaaay longer during sex. And I'm no slouch sober either, usually lasts like half an hour. But if I'm high it's not uncommon at all for it to last 2 hours.
> 
> And quitting weed cold turkey is easy as shit, just things are more boring.


But unlike you I can also deny someone offering me weed. Only done it once because of fear getting caught, but its still possible.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> It's one of the greatest things ever, especially if you can last for an hour like I can from head. But you need a chick with a strong neck in order to do it that long. I don't know what it is, but when I'm high I can last waaaaaaaaaaay longer during sex. And I'm no slouch sober either, usually lasts like half an hour. But if I'm high it's not uncommon at all for it to last 2 hours.
> 
> And quitting weed cold turkey is easy as shit, just things are more boring.


Yeah man weed makes guys last longer. It makes sex funner too. But I can't have sex drunk because I either don't cum or can't get an erection.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, drunk dick isn't fun. I got hammered with my fiance once and went soft right in the middle of sex because for some reason the booze hit me in a wave and I still wanted to keep going mentally but my body just wasn't having any of it, and then I passed out.

And I can't pass up weed and why should I? I could sit here and not be high or I could be high. Seems like a pretty easy choice to me. I could have fun watching paint dry if I was high.


----------



## Eddie Allen (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



bradk said:


> Real high and decided to buy Crash Bandicoot. Fucking smart.


nice fucking badass my friend


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

"If the ocean were weed, and I was a duck, I'd swim to the bottom, and smoke my way up.. But the ocean aint weed, and I aint a duck, so pass the bong and shut the fuck up"

My friend got this off a site and said it today when we were blazing. Fucking hysterical moment.


Also have you guys ever been high with a bunch of people when everything suddenly goes quiet and someone says and it seems like wise old saying or something.

My friends and I were in a tent last night after blazing and everyone was just lying around when one of my friends said "You know what I realized, we never get what we want in life and never appreciates the things we get" and it felt like my life had just changed when what he said was just fucking retarded.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

So...you and some guys were in a tent when one of them says that you never get what you really want out of life, there was silence and then it felt like all your lives changed. I dunno, but that sounds fucking gay to me bro. Very Brokeback, if you ask me. Did your life change when your lips went over his shaft? I am only kidding of course, but you kinda set yourself up for that one and I'm not even high (shocking, I know).


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> So...you and some guys were in a tent when one of them says that you never get what you really want out of life, there was silence and then it felt like all your lives changed. I dunno, but that sounds fucking gay to me bro. Very Brokeback, if you ask me. Did your life change when your lips went over his shaft? I am only kidding of course, but you kinda set yourself up for that one and I'm not even high (shocking, I know).


A tent is a very chill place to be and I much prefer than being outside or inside. It just seems a lot more relaxing. And fuck you about the brokeback mountain shit.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*


----------



## Takyon Death Yon (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke weed everyday. Weed and wrestling....OH MY GOD. Life is great.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Im watching a documentary on 9/11 stoned out of my mind its epic its like im really living it ! This awesome fella was filming a documentary on the fire department at the time so he got heaps of footage on tape it's crazy to watch


----------



## Steve Awesome (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Aw man, I was so baked yesterday aha. Smoked like five doobs between six people. Decided to go to the bathroom right after and ended up crashing on my friends bed and not being able to move so had to get everyone to carry me through to the living room, too funny :lmao we then proceeded to eat food and watch American Dad for five hours haha.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

So, 2 days without weed and I'm bored as fuck.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

How's not blazing going?

My grade 12 class is going on a hike, and no I'm not going due to a fucking wedding I have to go to but whatever, but my friends are going to take up some shrooms and brownies for the hikes up the mountains which is no doubt going to be some trippy/hilarious shit.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Striketeam said:


> Yeah man weed makes guys last longer. It makes sex funner too. But I can't have sex drunk because I either don't cum or can't get an erection.


Really? that fucking sucks for you lol.

Oh and weed is for losers


----------



## SourMgk (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

So this sucks. I'm quitting smoking weed for a while. Or at least I'm gonna try


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Really? that fucking sucks for you lol.
> 
> Oh and weed is for losers


I've honestly had enough of you people. Might as well report you for flaming because no matter what you'll never understand.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Burning the sacred plant currently. I think I took like 2 days off or something and it did the trick, getting buzzed easily again which is good.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

So my buddy has some Shrooms that me and him might eventually plan on experiencing. The only problem is we are worried because he does not know exactly what kind they are or if they are exactly safe because he got them from a friend's friend. So my question is how the hell does he get a checkup on the Shrooms just to make sure we don't end up like ya boy Benoit?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

A quick tell is to snap them at the base (if they're fresh) and 95% of magic mushrooms bleed a bluey-purple dye.

If you're going to take them I'd do the following:

Make sure you're not stressed about anything (work, school whatever).
Be in a great mind-set and stay positive and just relax/enjoy it.
Do them in a comfortable environment (your or a friends house or a regular sesh spot).
Most of all just have fun. That's what it's about.

My friends and I implemented a total technology ban when we did it a couple of times a few years ago. No phones, cameras, computers, tv's anything while you're on the trip and only computer for communal music in the chill-out phase.

It's good if you come up with a playlist beforehand. Less to worry about when you're tripping and it's good to just sit back and let it roll.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Man has it been awhile.

I'm still on vacation and managed to get a good internet signal today, I picked up some hash but I'm really having some trouble rolling it, my boy rolled it for me earlier but I didn't really get high, it was his first time rolling so maybe it wasn't mixed well.

Anyone who's smoked hash please tell me how to get properly roll this, in the meantime I'm searching Youtube and Google.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Make an apple bong, much better than a joint.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Man has it been awhile.
> 
> I'm still on vacation and managed to get a good internet signal today, I picked up some hash but I'm really having some trouble rolling it, my boy rolled it for me earlier but I didn't really get high, it was his first time rolling so maybe it wasn't mixed well.
> 
> Anyone who's smoked hash please tell me how to get properly roll this, in the meantime I'm searching Youtube and Google.


Besides a vaporizer my favorite way smoke hash is like this:

Get a paper clip, a decent sized glass, and a straw. Put a little ball of hash on the end of the paper clip, light it, and place it inside the overturned glass until the hash burns out. Grab your straw, lift the glass, and suck up the smoke.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Or you could just hot knife it and stick a ball of it on the end of a knife and turn on a stove burner to low and heat it that way and just inhale it. I've done that before, gets the job done.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Evolution said:


> A quick tell is to snap them at the base (if they're fresh) and 95% of magic mushrooms bleed a bluey-purple dye.
> 
> If you're going to take them I'd do the following:
> 
> ...



This is great advice. My friends and I also had a no technology policy, the last thing you want while you're tripping is to get a phone call from a relative, boss, or some one with importance lol. I also suggest only hanging out with the people that are tripping. The first couple times I tripped, I would bug out if I was around someone who wasn't tripping. I would start to question my actions: Am I being weird? Am I making sense? Do I looked fucked up? Is this dude/girl going to tell someone they saw me tripping? All shit like this ran through my head constantly, not fun. But after a couple times, I learned to adjust and now I'm pretty much fine around anyone. Shrooms are a great thing. I've had very spiritual experiences, learned new things about myself and learned how to better myself all from magic mushrooms. You're going to get a lot of moments of clarity, almost like having an epiphany. Enjoy it man, have a good time.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Im just drinking trying to have a good time listening to music i really need some pussy


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



bradk said:


> Besides a vaporizer my favorite way smoke hash is like this:
> 
> Get a paper clip, a decent sized glass, and a straw. Put a little ball of hash on the end of the paper clip, light it, and place it inside the overturned glass until the hash burns out. Grab your straw, lift the glass, and suck up the smoke.


Thanks a tons, will actually try this tonight, sounds easy as fuck, and I have all three of those things in my current room.



Walls said:


> Or you could just hot knife it and stick a ball of it on the end of a knife and turn on a stove burner to low and heat it that way and just inhale it. I've done that before, gets the job done.


I love this, as all I would need is a knife but is it possible to put the hash (ball) on the end of the knife, and light it with a lighter? does it have to be a stove?


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> So my buddy has some Shrooms that me and him might eventually plan on experiencing. The only problem is we are worried because he does not know exactly what kind they are or if they are exactly safe because he got them from a friend's friend. So my question is how the hell does he get a checkup on the Shrooms just to make sure we don't end up like ya boy Benoit?


Not sure how to tell if they're legit, I've got a trusted (stoner) friend, who knows exactly which type to look for. I recommend getting one of those types of friends, for future reference.

Just be chill going in, don't worry about getting caught, girl/guy problems, problems at work/school etc. Just focus on everything (and anything) positive in your life right now and you should be sweet.

Everyone always says start off with a small amount, but I say fuck that, I did 10 dried my first time and stepped into an alternate dimension (once you've tripped, you'll understand that), it was fucking sick. But taking that much your first time is risky, a bad trip on that many would be paramount to going to hell (or so I've heard).



Cole Phelps said:


> Im just drinking trying to have a good time listening to music i really need some pussy


LOL! It's stuff like this that makes people have a technology ban when drinking/blazing/narcotic taking.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

That's a good rule too bad i dont use it. I love music too much man and listening to it drunk is that much better i allways rap along to 50 cent and i like to wear my hat backwoods and move my hands like the rappers do when they feel the flow LOL. I love hands up by 50 and banks epic song


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> That's a good rule too bad i dont use it. I love music too much man and listening to it drunk is that much better i allways rap along to 50 cent and i like to wear my hat backwoods and move my hands like the rappers do when they feel the flow LOL. I love hands up by 50 and banks epic song


I don't use the rule either, tbh. Decoding drunk texts in the mourning = one of life's funnest activities.

I'm not a big 50 fan. But if you like rap, listen to some Biggie Smalls next time you blaze up. I honestly couldn't give any better advice to a stoner.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

Having a technology ban on a shroom trip is so much better purely because you can only share those experiences with the people you are with. Nobody else will be able to understand how good that moment was if you try to capture it it will never be the same for other people. It's so hard to explain and sometimes you think it would be great to capture it (a friend of mine snuck his phone with him once and took some photos) and they just look normal and shit the next day it ruins it man trust me.

Your life will never be the same again. Take a pen and paper for the group and write stuff down that jumps out at you. Life aspirations, changes etc. put it all down. I've made so many positive life changes after a shroom trip (it's how I decided to stop pussying around and tell my now girlfriend how I feel) and if you need to make a big life decision when you trip you'll see it with perfect clarity. You can visualise your life in your mind. It's awesome man.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Evolution said:


> Having a technology ban on a shroom trip is so much better purely because you can only share those experiences with the people you are with. Nobody else will be able to understand how good that moment was if you try to capture it it will never be the same for other people. It's so hard to explain and sometimes you think it would be great to capture it (a friend of mine snuck his phone with him once and took some photos) and they just look normal and shit the next day it ruins it man trust me.
> 
> Your life will never be the same again. Take a pen and paper for the group and write stuff down that jumps out at you. Life aspirations, changes etc. put it all down. I've made so many positive life changes after a shroom trip (it's how I decided to stop pussying around and tell my now girlfriend how I feel) and if you need to make a big life decision when you trip you'll see it with perfect clarity. You can visualise your life in your mind. It's awesome man.


This is exactly why I want to do them. I've always said I have some shit I need to deal with and I think shrooms would fix it.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

The dubstep remixes of Zelda Ocarina of Time songs are quite enjoyable when hitting the trees. I have had a bunch of shit to deal with as well as work and Uni so I haven't been on here nearly as much.

Tried Salvia it was alright but nothing too special.


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

The closest I've ever come to the stuff is in foreign countries where they hand the shit out at restaurants and bars. I tried a single puff of it once and then complained to my dad for bringing me here.

I hate the majority of drugs, not because I fear for my health, but because they all taste like bullshit mixed with Tommy Wiseau's bodily fluids.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed does taste like shit, for sure. Smells amazing, though.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Weed does taste like shit, for sure. Smells amazing, though.


Damn, what kind of weed do you smoke? The bud I smoke tastes AMAZING especially if its some medical sour diesel, insanely good. In fact if I roll any kush,haze,purp,sour,cotton candy I'll usually throw the blunt in a freezer for 10 mins or so and afterwards it tastes like a Popsicle!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Every single time I have ever smoked ever, it's tasted like dog shit. I've never understood why people think it tastes good but to each their own. I can't fucking stand the taste of it but I just view it as a pain for pleasure type of deal. When you smoke as much as I do and when to you it tastes like shit like it does to me, it really is a pain.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Every single time I have ever smoked ever, it's tasted like dog shit. I've never understood why people think it tastes good but to each their own. I can't fucking stand the taste of it but I just view it as a pain for pleasure type of deal. When you smoke as much as I do and when to you it tastes like shit like it does to me, it really is a pain.


Try rolling a honey blunt. When rolling, use honey to seal it instead of saliva. Then after the blunt is rolled, put a thin coat of honey around the outside of the blunt. Toast it up a bit with a lighter then put it in the freezer for a while. You'll get a smooth, tasty smoke. The first time it might canoe (burn more on one side) but youll get it eventually, and it makes for a great taste. It burns forever too, my honey blunts last like 45 min.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Weed does taste like shit, for sure. Smells amazing, though.


Maybe you should put them in some brownies


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh I'd love to but it stinks up your place really bad and where I am I can't have that or else that's all I would do is eat it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Try looking up ways to prevent the smell I guess, you really need to try brownies or cookies though, they're great and fucking delicious. Also shrooms.

Also Canadians now official rule the thread, took fucking forever.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Smoking joints tastes fine to me. I used to do the old Kingpin Maple Cyrup blunts all the time but now they are like 6 bucks for 3 wraps fuck that. The government over here fucked me up by changing the pricing on flavoured 'tobacco' products.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I've been hearing Yoga leaves you high as smoking weed . I heard Joe Rogan say this numerous times in his podcasts . I hadn't done yoga ever properly , I did it a few times in my martial arts days but not really intense . I wonder is it true ? Anyone practice yoga much ? Doesn't seem like my sort of thing , I rather just smoke up . Would be an excellent free alternative though if true .


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I no people hate on me for speaking the truth but im drunk watching two and a half men smoking weed as well about to make some pasta at 1:22 am and im feeling pretty good i do wish i could fuck one of them hottys at work man their hot but fuck i though i can still jack off life is pretty good right now. What are you fellas up too


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I mean they give me some wierd as looks but come on when your that hot im gonna look and sure maybe i should try and talk to them but im a loser and their better of without me well that's how i see shit anyway i live a crazy life what can i say


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Why don't you attempt to fuck one of them "hottys " ? Even just ask them on a date .Could be a lot better than jacking off to them . Pasta high is also excellent , having some soon actually . Wish I was high for it .


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

But that's the thing man i have alot of issues i onestly think im better of getting my shit together first. However how am i meant to get my shit together when i sit at home by myself smoking bongs its a catch 22 yeah i could stop smoking but i love it too much i dont know what to do next. LOL its pretty funny when i think about it tbo on one hand i think yeah if i had friends that would fix my problems and make me happy however the last thing i want to do is drag people down with me what will i do next who knows ? But i want to find out this is why my life is crazy i literally have no idea what will happen next its kinda exciting tbo


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I think every single person has issues , even if they don't show them . I don't see how you would drag people down with you . Instead of smoking by your self , smoke with other people who enjoy smoking too . You obviously have some friends or family that you could hang with and smoke . Not just even smoke , even go a pub or a club or something . What exactly do you want to find out though ? Why your life is crazy is it ? My life is crazy as fuck , as you said though that's what makes it exciting . If you knew what to expect next it would be boring and you would feel worse about it .


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I feel you man and i think i will try and chat up one of them hotties like you said what's the worse thing that can happen ?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

They could get offended light a stick on fire and burn you, but that's really all they could do, no just kidding, you'd be surprised how well females react to you, you just gotta be cool, and i dont mean try to impress them, just talk, dont be nervous, the worst thing they can say is no.

Haven't been around lately, just kinda looking into this thread every day or so, i dont post anywhere else anymore which is why i probably should leave the forum, i just have no desire to discuss Wrestling with internet fans, i am not going on a rant how i am not part of the IWC, i just dont like talking with pesimists, everything is shit to them(not all) so i dont wanna become them. This thread has attracted some pretty cool people so i always come back for the storys and tips and what not. I am mostly now working, sleeping and getting high, had a few trips over the last few week, the last wasn't great, was on LSD and i realized that i am not happy in my situation now, but yeah, i get so tired from work that by the weekend i am too lazy and hurting from work that i stay in and smoke my ganja, which is always cool but i almost seem like this is all i do, i sleep to work, i eat to work, i get high to forget the stress and here i am again in sunday, Monday knocking on the door...and it all starts again, just feel in a rut, does anyone have expirience with that?

Oh and i watched totally stoned Rocky Balboa yesterday, AWESOME Movie.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Everyone feels like this , it's pretty much anyones life who works on a regular basis . I'm in college but the party for me is over as it's my final year and shit just got real . I have labs , projects , lectures , tests etc and just feel like i'm stuck in a rut . You should do what I , and a lot of people do and just enjoy your time off . Go drinking , get high , do what ever makes you happy and try and have something to look foward to at the weekends and the week will go faster . Kinda stupid logic , ya ?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Nah makes sense, thanks, i guess better times will follow.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You need to start hitting the gym, son. Whenever I am in a rut and I get blasted and then go work out. Not everyone likes to work out though. Maybe try some BJJ as well (Brazilian Jiu-jitsu), the game of trying to kill your opponent is fun. I trained for a little bit but had to stop due to finances but I managed to become friends with a guy there who's way better than me so sometimes he teaches me shit and we roll and that's fun as fuck, despite me getting tapped constantly. Or go for a run, exercise is a great anti-depressant. Plus, if you look good the women will like it which again will lead to better things.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> I mean they give me some wierd as looks but come on when your that hot im gonna look and sure maybe i should try and talk to them but im a loser and their better of without me well that's how i see shit anyway i live a crazy life what can i say


I think that's somewhat understandable. You said you have not got laid yet so it's probally complicated and you overthink when trying to approach girls. Maybe start off with an ugly fat chick and work yourself up slowly? You just have to STOP fucking talking down to yourself like that. You can't start out with smoking hotties when your calling yourself a loser. Good luck Phelps!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole, let me be your life coach. I'll do it for free. You can't keep talking yourself down like that because if you don't like yourself, how can someone else like you? And if they do get past that it won't last because you're so negative. 

Personally, I have an ego that can't fit into a football stadium. I went through an ugly duckling syndrome when I was younger and I couldn't get any women. Back in the first part of high school, I had the most popular girl tell me that I couldn't be in the same room as her because I was too ugly and to go walk around the corner. And she did this in front of the entire class, so I was no prize back then. But then I grew out of it and got a gf (I started off with a 10 though, not going to lie) and then it snowballed from there. So since then I have gained *tremendous* confidence and that helped immensely. Being funny really, really helps. I've gotten more women with my personality than my looks. If you can make them laugh, you're in.

Having a big dick doesn't hurt either, the Irish Curse thankfully missed me by a country mile. Black guys aren't intimidating to me, just saying. So, in closing: Stop being down on yourself, although it's easier said than done. Fake confidence if you have to, eventually it will turn into real confidence. You're a funny guy from what I can gather on here, use it. And if you don't have a big dick, master the art of oral. Now spread your wings and fly, you're a new man Cole.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao, Walls so ugly he got kicked out of a room.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Cole, let me be your life coach. I'll do it for free. You can't keep talking yourself down like that because if you don't like yourself, how can someone else like you? And if they do get past that it won't last because you're so negative.
> 
> Personally, I have an ego that can't fit into a football stadium. I went through an ugly duckling syndrome when I was younger and I couldn't get any women. Back in the first part of high school, I had the most popular girl tell me that I couldn't be in the same room as her because I was too ugly and to go walk around the corner. And she did this in front of the entire class, so I was no prize back then. But then I grew out of it and got a gf (I started off with a 10 though, not going to lie) and then it snowballed from there. So since then I have gained *tremendous* confidence and that helped immensely. Being funny really, really helps. I've gotten more women with my personality than my looks. If you can make them laugh, you're in.
> 
> Having a big dick doesn't hurt either, the Irish Curse thankfully missed me by a country mile. Black guys aren't intimidating to me, just saying. So, in closing: Stop being down on yourself, although it's easier said than done. Fake confidence if you have to, eventually it will turn into real confidence. You're a funny guy from what I can gather on here, use it. And if you don't have a big dick, master the art of oral. Now spread your wings and fly, you're a new man Cole.


The most popular girl in the school thing is awful and I'm sorry that you had to go through that. Highschool is filled with bullshit and it seems like 75% of the people are fake. Were you trying to make a move on the girl or something? What the hell happened? 

I agree about the personality thing towards woman and being able to make them laugh. I'm real young only 18 years old and havent had any type of luck with woman either so that's why I'm trying to get guys like Cole Phelps to stay strong because I can relate. I can see what you are saying though about making them laugh and all of that because I believe about 70 or 80% of what woman want is just a good guy to talk to and just to be confortable with personality wise. Having good lucks never hurts but I don't think you are going to get denied solely based off looks unless you are dealing with a stuckup bitch like perhaps the popular bitch in your highschool. I try to be funny and try to connect with girls in a weird way sometimes and even when I think I'm doing ok I stil sense a bad vibe from woman and can't get anything going worth a shit. Even if I'm not attracted to a girl and I'm just trying to get conversation going to be friends it's a little difficult because what the fuck am I supposed to talk to them about? I usually talk to guys about sports or some type of guy shit but I'm not interested in what your averge girl is interested in. About the big dick thing, I'm 6"3 and I workout and have a reasonable body but the downtown area is not something my daddy blessed me with unfortunately but that's just something the girl is just going to have to work around you know? Anyways, Just thought I would drop down my thoughts towards the subject as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Being sorry for walls just because he got called really ugly(still :lmao btw) won`t help. It probably help thicken his skin, which everyone needs, and you have to be able to carry on in life during those moments and situations. If that happened to me I`d probably smack the bitch, but since Walls is a bitch he probably went into the bathroom and cried like a bitch.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Being sorry for walls just because he got called really ugly(still :lmao btw) won`t help. It probably help thicken his skin, which everyone needs, and you have to be able to carry on in life during those moments and situations. If that happened to me I`d probably smack the bitch, but since Walls is a bitch he probably went into the bathroom and cried like a bitch.


How DARE you.

I laughed at her back then but now I would just wrap my dick around her neck and start her up like a fucking lawn mower.



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> The most popular girl in the school thing is awful and I'm sorry that you had to go through that. Highschool is filled with bullshit and it seems like 75% of the people are fake. Were you trying to make a move on the girl or something? What the hell happened?
> 
> I agree about the personality thing towards woman and being able to make them laugh. I'm real young only 18 years old and havent had any type of luck with woman either so that's why I'm trying to get guys like Cole Phelps to stay strong because I can relate. I can see what you are saying though about making them laugh and all of that because I believe about 70 or 80% of what woman want is just a good guy to talk to and just to be confortable with personality wise. Having good lucks never hurts but I don't think you are going to get denied solely based off looks unless you are dealing with a stuckup bitch like perhaps the popular bitch in your highschool. I try to be funny and try to connect with girls in a weird way sometimes and even when I think I'm doing ok I stil sense a bad vibe from woman and can't get anything going worth a shit. Even if I'm not attracted to a girl and I'm just trying to get conversation going to be friends it's a little difficult because what the fuck am I supposed to talk to them about? I usually talk to guys about sports or some type of guy shit but I'm not interested in what your averge girl is interested in. *About the big dick thing, I'm 6"3 and I workout and have a reasonable body but the downtown area is not something my daddy blessed me with unfortunately but that's just something the girl is just going to have to work around you know? Anyways, Just thought I would drop down my thoughts towards the subject as well.*


Doesn't come from your father, at least not in my case. I found this out because my mother was going in my bathroom once and she found a condom wrapper and it was Magnum and my mother looked at me and said "....Well, at least you're nothing like your father in that area". To which I just stared at her.

I was exactly like you when I was younger. I always thought even when it was going well that something was wrong because it was going well, I had no self worth. I may not have ever gotten out of that rut but honestly I got my first gf and she was hot as fuck and for the first little while I was really self conscious, a too good to be true thing. But then eventually faded and now I have the ego that I do. But my ego is different, I call it a Functioning Ego. Kinda like a functioning alcoholic. I am extremely confidant in myself and everything about my self but I'm not vain or jaded. I don't think I'm god's gift to the world and I don't look down on people (not for their looks, anyway). So I guess maybe it isn't arrogance, maybe it's just extreme confidence. And the way I got that was by getting a gf and then just believing in yourself. You are young, so have a shit ton of time.

As far as what are you going to talk to them about, I have like zero in common with most women. I love to smoke weed, I love the UFC, I love video games and comic books and I fucking can't stand going out, nor can I stand clubs. But I've never had a problem talking to women once I got the confidence and I honestly think it's because I'm funny. All my previous gf's have told me that I'm very funny and that it was one of the reasons they got with me. I've heard that nice guys finish last and that is true, chicks don't want a pussy. But if you can not be a dick but not a pussy either and be funny on top of it, you should do well. Most of it I found was myself blocking myself from success and it was due to lack of confidence.

And I know I can sit here and write this shit out but once you get out there and a chick is in front of you, it can all melt away really quickly. You just have to be yourself, as gay and preachy as that sounds.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Walls' advice is solid, but I think he's put too much thought into it.

The only thing that matters is _*being confident and portraying that confidence.*_

Girls don't like guys because they're funny, they like guys because they're confident. It just happens that some guys portray their confidence through their humor. If Cole (or whoever else is looking for help) isn't secure with their joke-telling, he shouldn't tell jokes when talking to a girls he likes because they will be able to sense his insecurity which will put them off big time. If Cole isn't secure with his joke telling, he should find something he is secure doing and play to his strengths.

Their are plenty of effective ways to catch a girl's attention, humor is only one of them. Intelligence, body language, flirtatious touching and strong eye contact are all very effective ways of getting a girls interested in you, when talking to them. As long as you are 100% comfortable and secure when doing whichever one you choose, that's the most important thing.

EDIT: On a weed related note, I had 3 cones of the most potent shit I've ever had last Saturday night (was drinking as well). Was actually (kinda sorta) tweaking for about 30mins and nothing made sense but at the same time everything was funny. A friend and I were trying to let my other friend's inside by telling them the security gate code (over phone) and I swear it was the hardest verbal task I've ever had to do (even though the code is only 4 numbers).


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

cole you need to do some cocaine. see if your dealer can hook you up.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

He's angry enough, some coke may make him kill someone.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

COLE PHELPS COCAINE FEAT RICK ROSS

Rolling some J's for my work it is raining that is about it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I wish I had some, don't have any money for it until Friday.


----------



## NightmareInc. (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Basically all day every day for the past two and a half years... It's equal to smoking a cigarette for me at this point unless I have the spare money to shell out for dank. I've always found it makes me more productive, but at the same time I wouldn't be outside of saying that I'm at least a little bit dependent on it... >> Also, I'm an art major... so smokin the reefer is kind of just how it goes...


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> He's angry enough, some coke may make him kill someone.


im not angry im passionate :agree:




Josh said:


> cole you need to do some cocaine. see if your dealer can hook you up.


i agree with walls i'd probably kill someone if i snorted that shit :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Sacrificing the sacred plant to the fire gods currently, figuring out the universe. I have come to the conclusion that I really need to look into buying a house in the woods.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Im going to pay ten pin bowling stoned in a minute i hope i win . I played put put yesterday stoned and played really good but i still lost so today i get my rematch in bowling and i wont be fucking around


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Never gotten high in my life. I never liked the idea of being out of control of what I do, which is why I don't even get drunk. I mean I've seen Vegetarians get high and scarf down Porkchops for Christ's Sake! 

Not looking down on anybody that does get high, but I just don't trust myself with the stuff.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

TripleG weed doesn't make you unable to control yourself. Drinking kinda does, only if you go way over limit but only dumbasses do that, but weed just relaxes you and allows you to think. I have no idea why you're friends would eat meat while high if they're vegetarians, maybe they just got the munchies really badly.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Well if i'm stoned out of my mind, smoking the sun, and there isn't any food around, i would probably cut my hand off and eat it, but only if i had ketchup, i'm not an barbarian...

And walls thanks for the Gym advice, i actually go to the gym twice a week, and it helps me greatly against anger or stress but i don't think that will get me anywhere as far as going out of a rut, as working out is pretty much a routine. I thought about doing BJJ or MMA or something, i also am looking into Wrestling training, but i dont know, takes a lot of time, but thanks.

And the only thing Cole needs is a fuck, didn't have one in a while either so i can understand, but it's different cause you never had your first time, but by time it will sure come. Walls is so fucking lucky having a Fiance, you get your bacon at home...ass


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Sacrificing the sacred plant to the fire gods currently, figuring out the universe. I have come to the conclusion that I really need to look into buying a house in the woods.


I came to the same conclusion the other day. Was thinking about maybe either Pennsylvania or Texas, you can get 200 acres of land for like $20,000. Kind of want to build my own house too. I like the idea of being self sufficient and kinda in solitude.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That sounds like the shit. I used to be very against moving out into the country, in case someone got hurt I never wanted to be that far from a hospital or the police for the fire department, etc etc. But as time as gone on and my hatred for everyone has elevated, I feel like I need to just go out there in the woods and have my own little universe, Lesnar style.


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

After listening to Jimmy Rave on Laganas podcast, and really liked his work, it sent me a message. I'm just started working in the business this year, had 7 matches. (got a few on youtube if your interested). I have problems with pain pills dating back to 15 years old. I am going through the process of going to a rehab, I still have my doubts, but I really think it will be a lifetime experience. So If I quit posting here soon, that's the reason. I hope to get words of encouragement from you guys. 

Thanks, God Bless.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah same..the level of stupidity in society, at least here in America, is just too much for me to handle. I went to Rutgers University, and Snooki from the jersey shore came to speak for some reason, and the University paid her $32,000. Thats when I decided to distance myself from this fuckin morons. Can't wait to build my own house though...got so many ideas. It's going to be more like 4 or 5 smaller 1 or 2 bedroom houses grouped together, like a compound. Privacy is a virtue.

Cryme Tyme: Good luck to you dude!


----------



## Don Pedro (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Ever since my baby was born my woman pretty much outlawed all drug use in our home. Lucky for me she works nights :flip


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never done anything like weed or mushrooms or something like that. Weed is actually legal where I live, and there is a coffeeshop about 5 minutes away from me so I could pick some up whenever I want lol.

I do want to take mushrooms in the future when I'm with friends who also want to do it, sounds like a fun experience.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You've been 5 mins away from a life changing experience without trying it for far too long. Go take a walk and blast off.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I know this is a very noobish questions especially coming from me, but how the fuck do you smoke weed/hash rolled in a cigarette?

For as long as I can remember I've smoked cigarette joints by inhaling the air with the filter close to my mouth (like you smoke normal paper joints), but I heard from some people that's terrible when you have tobacco involved, I'm here smoking hash so I need the tobacco in the cigarette, It's hurting my lungs severely and I'm getting a feeling I'm not smoking it right, so with hash should I smoke it like I would with normal cigarette? since the hash is already mixed with the tobacco, I'm guessing I wouldn't need to smoke it like a joint.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoked it like a normal joint whenever I have done it. And it does taste like shit and destroys your throat, you aren't doing anything wrong. Just how it is. Hash is disgusting tasting.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

That's how I've smoked them so far but the aftertaste is nothing but disgusting tobacco, It feels like all I did was smoke tobacco and didn't get any of the hash, I honestly felt like puking because tobacco isn't supposed to be smoked like that even if there is hash rolled in the boggie.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I used to but I stopped back in july so I can apply for jobs and won't test positive.. ugh stupid laws lol


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

It's fucking ridiculous that they can test for weed if you have an everyday job. If you operate heavy machinery or something like that I could at least understand. But if you're Joe Blow working a normal job 9-5 and you can't smoke a joint on the weekend? Fuck off.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Funny thing is, stuff like LSD, Ectasy and all the stuff that is really dangerous is out of your system in like a Day or two, or sometimes less, but if you want you could find weed use from months ago, it's ridicilous but that's the way it is, i have a friend who also gets drug tested and he had to stop to smoke weed, but now he just does wayy too much other things but he will never get caught, by Monday it's always out of his System.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed stays in your system for around a month. I'll stop blazing once I become a dentist, that will be a sad sad day. I'm also getting a pharmacy degree though so maybe I could hook a few blazers up lol.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Have fun with that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Have fun with what? I was joking about hooking people up wiith medical weed part if you didn't realize that...wouldn't be the first time this week


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I was referring to you not smoking weed anymore once you become a dentist.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I'll just have to blaze a lot in these next 10 years I guess.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Dr. Isaac Yankem hahaha


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I've been taking a lot of time off the weed as of late, needed to lower my tolerance. Will probably get some this weekend, as I'm quite positive I'm having a threesome so weed is a must.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Take some shrooms. I don't think it is possible to have a bad trip while having a threesome with two girls.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't think having my first experience with shrooms in a 3 way is a good idea. I don't want to take mushrooms to fuck around, I want to better myself with them and for that I want to be alone when I do them. At least for the first time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Well I'm take shrooms and be yoshi so I guess you can tell what I like to do with shrooms. :side:


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Hash blunts with 30% hash and 70% weed/tobacco are good.

The weed in your system for a month thing sucks just ask Nick Diaz.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I don't think having my first experience with shrooms in a 3 way is a good idea. I don't want to take mushrooms to fuck around, I want to better myself with them and for that I want to be alone when I do them. At least for the first time.


DO NOT HAVE SEX ON SHROOMS!

It fucked me and one of my friends up real bad lol. When you're on mushrooms, you tend to over analyze everything, which for the most part is a real fun, educational, and self improving experience. You think from perspectives you never even understood existed. That being said, as you can probably already tell, over analyzing sex is terrible. I found my self consistently asking myself, "Does this feel good?" "Why does this feel good" "How is she enjoying having something shoved inside of her" "What if she gets pregnant" "oh wait, I have a condom on!" "what if it breaks?" "Am I doing this right?" All types of bullshit, and eventually I went flaccid. It was hard enough to get a boner initially because my mind was just in 100000 other places. I really don't recommend putting yourself in that type of situation if you're on mushrooms. Figured I'd give you a warning lol


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

To those worried about a drug test, I recommend getting this http://www.realwhizzinatorxxx.com/

you're basically wearing a fake cock that's filled with clean piss. Unless you have to get a physical that includes a hernia check, this won't fail.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



holycityzoo said:


> DO NOT HAVE SEX ON SHROOMS!
> 
> It fucked me and one of my friends up real bad lol. When you're on mushrooms, you tend to over analyze everything, which for the most part is a real fun, educational, and self improving experience. You think from perspectives you never even understood existed. That being said, as you can probably already tell, over analyzing sex is terrible. I found my self consistently asking myself, "Does this feel good?" "Why does this feel good" "How is she enjoying having something shoved inside of her" "What if she gets pregnant" "oh wait, I have a condom on!" "what if it breaks?" "Am I doing this right?" All types of bullshit, and eventually I went flaccid. It was hard enough to get a boner initially because my mind was just in 100000 other places. I really don't recommend putting yourself in that type of situation if you're on mushrooms. Figured I'd give you a warning lol


Yeah, I'd like to avoid a situation like that if possible. From all I've learned about shrooms from listening to hours and hours of Rogan talking about them, I need to be by myself so I don't have a negative experience for the first time. Also after listening to him, I have come to the conclusion that my fiance should never do them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I know you love Rogan and highly respect him, but a drug like shrooms is different for everyone and what he tells won't exactly happen to you. Trying the way you feel like be best, but one person's suggestion probably won't work for you.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I understand that, just using his teachings as a guideline. I did that with eating weed as well. I had planned on doing it for awhile and was going to eat like 6 cookies because I thought more = better. Little did I know had I done that I probably would have ended up in the hospital hyperventilating. His advice was to only take a little bit and I did and thank christ I did because I've never had an experience like that before, it was amazing. Had I not listened to him I would have completely fucked myself.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Well at least someone is teaching you. Since I've started blazing at 13, my friends and I have only learned by making really stupid mistakes. A lot of them have greened out when we first started because of our ignorance, luckily I'm pretty well informed now.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I always try to green out. But I like to go deep.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Yeah, I'd like to avoid a situation like that if possible. From all I've learned about shrooms from listening to hours and hours of Rogan talking about them, *I need to be by myself* so I don't have a negative experience for the first time. Also after listening to him, I have come to the conclusion that my fiance should never do them.


That could be dangerous. I would say do it with like 2 or 3 friends who are also tripping. I wouldn't hang out with anyone who isn't tripping though, that would bug you out. But being able to get into deep conversation with a friend about random bullshit is my favorite part of mushrooms.

btw, last time I tripped, I went on stumpleupon.com, and the first site that came up was Wikipedia's List of Most Common Misconceptions. Definitely a good read while tripping


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



holycityzoo said:


> DO NOT HAVE SEX ON SHROOMS!
> 
> It fucked me and one of my friends up real bad lol. When you're on mushrooms, you tend to over analyze everything, which for the most part is a real fun, educational, and self improving experience. You think from perspectives you never even understood existed. That being said, as you can probably already tell, over analyzing sex is terrible. I found my self consistently asking myself, "Does this feel good?" "Why does this feel good" "How is she enjoying having something shoved inside of her" "What if she gets pregnant" "oh wait, I have a condom on!" "what if it breaks?" "Am I doing this right?" All types of bullshit, and eventually I went flaccid. It was hard enough to get a boner initially because my mind was just in 100000 other places. I really don't recommend putting yourself in that type of situation if you're on mushrooms. Figured I'd give you a warning lol


I already find myelf over analyzing everything even when I'm sober so I assume this is going to be a big problem for me or maybe a big POSITIVE for me. Not talking about doing it while having sex (hell no) but doing it in general.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I always try to green out. But I like to go deep.


Why are you _trying_ to green out? Its not really a good experience.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Greening out isn't a big deal to me. I'm in 100% control of my mind when I'm high and if something is bothering me I just tell my brain to tell my body to stop and it immediately does. Greening out is awesome.

I just got back home from smoking weed with my fiance and her friend. Threesome is a lock. It was an interesting experience being that fucking high and the chick getting naked in front of us to ask us if we liked what we saw. Interesting night, indeed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

You know you start puking a lot of when green out as well, right? Unless we have two different definations of it, I would never consider it a good thing or fun.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I almost throw up every single time but I just tell my body to stop and it does. I did throw up once from it back in my early days but now I'm a Jedi Knight so it doesn't happen. I'm still high as fuck right now, processing things. I know I said I wasn't going to have any until the weekend but hey, it was free


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I just got back home from smoking weed with my fiance and her friend. Threesome is a lock. It was an interesting experience being that fucking high and the chick getting naked in front of us to ask us if we liked what we saw. Interesting night, indeed.


cole phelps would be losing his mind right now


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I thought I had lost my mind too.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Josh said:


> cole phelps would be losing his mind right now


Normally i would but im pretty stonded right now. Plus 
i just watched the first episode of the new season of survivor im so damn happy right now  

It was great that black chick got voted out first she had it coming sure that white nerd is a loser but atleast his trying she was a chickenhead plain and simple

im glad the coach is back the dudes crazy. it's allways great having ozzie back because he used to do porn LOL and russels nephew come on now this show is great. i love it more then life itself its the only show apart from wrestling i really enjoy so im glad its back


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Greening out isn't a big deal to me. I'm in 100% control of my mind when I'm high and if something is bothering me I just tell my brain to tell my body to stop and it immediately does. Greening out is awesome.
> 
> I just got back home from smoking weed with my fiance and her friend. *Threesome is a lock*. It was an interesting experience being that fucking high and the chick getting naked in front of us to ask us if we liked what we saw. Interesting night, indeed.


Imma be honest, man. How do you find the time to be a major league stoner, be in line for a three-way and have 11,036 post on this website? (Not being a smartass, I genuinely want to learn from your ways).

Maybe it's because you have a fiance, idk. I enjoy fucking random sluts too much (atm) to get into that stuff, tbh. lol!

Blazed atm. Had to come home from the party early (gotta <3 holidays). Smoked 3 cones. Catching up on my wrestling news. And now here we are.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Normally i would but im pretty stonded right now. Plus
> i just watched the first episode of the new season of survivor im so damn happy right now
> 
> It was great that black chick got voted out first she had it coming sure that white nerd is a loser but atleast his trying she was a chickenhead plain and simple
> ...


Man, I fucking love Survivor (I've seen every season).

Haven't seen the first episode of the new seasons yet. Should I be in a rush to see it? In other words; should I torrent it, or wait for it to come on Australian TV?

In a shitty attempt to keep this post related to the topic; take a toke, take a toke, of that marijuana smoke.




Only appropriate song at a stoner party.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



IAmNotAJ said:


> Imma be honest, man. How do you find the time to be a major league stoner, be in line for a three-way and have 11,036 post on this website? (Not being a smartass, I genuinely want to learn from your ways).
> 
> Maybe it's because you have a fiance, idk. I enjoy fucking random sluts too much (atm) to get into that stuff, tbh. lol!
> 
> Blazed atm. Had to come home from the party early (gotta <3 holidays). Smoked 3 cones. Catching up on my wrestling news. And now here we are.



Well, the 11,036 posts is the result of being here for over 7 years (I still can't believe I am still here sometimes.) I'm a Jedi Knight with the weed because I don't buy a lot of other stuff. I pay my bills, I buy the food we need and that's about it. I love video games but I always rent them because I'm cheap (Aside from Arkham City, Saints Row 3, UFC Undisputed 3 and Mass Effect 3, all purchases for me), so I save a lot of money that way. I just love me the weed, really.

And the three way thing could have happened a lot sooner if it wasn't for me. I've done one before, I got two of my ex's to do it with me (a boss move that I am still proud of to this day). And that was fine because I obviously knew them and they were clean, etc. But when you take that out of the equation you have to find someone random unless you know someone well enough to do it. My fiance was all for finding some chick but I'm petrified of getting the chick pregnant or catching a STD so I always shot it down. But this time around my fiance has been friends with her for awhile and she isn't nutty and she's clean and she's completely down. And I've never been a huge one nighter guy, so sluts aren't really my thing. I'd much rather be with just one person. No risk of disease that way.

Last night was very interesting. Like I said before, we all got high as fuck and we were sitting in her living room. She excused herself to go to the bathroom which was upstairs. I was really high and was zoning out until my fiance tapped me on the shoulder and I noticed that she had come back down and she was completely naked. I would be taken back by such forwardness if I were sober and probably would have cracked a joke but I was blitzkrieged so all I did was stare. She asked us if we liked what we saw, we confirmed that we did. She said excellent then it's a yes, went back upstairs and put her clothes back on and came back down like nothing happened. After that, I was just too focused on what just happened to be any good for any type of conversation. I don't know the exact date yet, but it should be within the next week I would have to assume, possibly this weekend. Hopefully it goes well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I love how we're discussing a threesome on page 69. :side:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

It's page 171 for me.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Well, the 11,036 posts is the result of being here for over 7 years (I still can't believe I am still here sometimes.) I'm a Jedi Knight with the weed because I don't buy a lot of other stuff. I pay my bills, I buy the food we need and that's about it. I love video games but I always rent them because I'm cheap (Aside from Arkham City, Saints Row 3, UFC Undisputed 3 and Mass Effect 3, all purchases for me), so I save a lot of money that way. I just love me the weed, really.
> 
> And the three way thing could have happened a lot sooner if it wasn't for me. *I've done one before, I got two of my ex's to do it with me* (a boss move that I am still proud of to this day). And that was fine because I obviously knew them and they were clean, etc. But when you take that out of the equation you have to find someone random unless you know someone well enough to do it. My fiance was all for finding some chick but I'm petrified of getting the chick pregnant or catching a STD so I always shot it down. But this time around my fiance has been friends with her for awhile and she isn't nutty and she's clean and she's completely down. And I've never been a huge one nighter guy, so sluts aren't really my thing. I'd much rather be with just one person. No risk of disease that way.
> 
> Last night was very interesting. Like I said before, we all got high as fuck and we were sitting in her living room. She excused herself to go to the bathroom which was upstairs. I was really high and was zoning out until my fiance tapped me on the shoulder and I noticed that she had come back down and she was completely naked. I would be taken back by such forwardness if I were sober and probably would have cracked a joke but I was blitzkrieged so all I did was stare. She asked us if we liked what we saw, we confirmed that we did. She said excellent then it's a yes, went back upstairs and put her clothes back on and came back down like nothing happened. After that, I was just too focused on what just happened to be any good for any type of conversation. I don't know the exact date yet, but it should be within the next week I would have to assume, possibly this weekend. Hopefully it goes well.


You sir, are my inspiration.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, it worked out well for me considering the original intention of their unholy alliance was to destroy me. There is nothing more terrifying than two of your ex's who are pissed at you banding together for your destruction.


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I've done it, it was relaxing that and i couldn't quit messing with my hands they felt like jel-o, but i wouldn't do it again i don't care if it was legalized i still wouldn't do it. plus it kills brain cells or something like that anyway dosen't it?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Since I started smoking weed my intelligence has gone up, so I question that.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Never tried it, never will. It's not for me.


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

i don't know myself but when ever im stoned im always tripping over things and breaking shit because my intelligence goes down tbh. and i always play with my hands for some reason......


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I travel through time and space and figure out the universe when I'm high. Everyone's experience is different.


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

yep, I don't smoke it now though i quit when i was around 17, i'm 22 now. i wouldn't smoke again though even if they legalized it. i'm not that kind of person anymore.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



wretlingfan203 said:


> I've done it, it was relaxing that and i couldn't quit messing with my hands they felt like jel-o, but i wouldn't do it again i don't care if it was legalized i still wouldn't do it. plus it *kills brain cells*or something like that anyway dosen't it?




I've heard it temporarily "freezes" them i.e slow processing until they recover from the high . This sounds like complete shit really , but think of all the things that kill brain cells . Brain cells are killed by many common chemicals , present in everyday things . I think the chemicals in the weed are what are probably responsible for this . Brain cells are killed and replaced on a constant basis . Smoking weed and being high won't make you stupid . I hate the quintessential brain dead stoner sterotype that people always expect .


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



wretlingfan203 said:


> i don't know myself but when ever im stoned im always tripping over things and breaking shit because my intelligence goes down tbh. and i always play with my hands for some reason......


I'm assuming you were stoned out of your ass when you created your account. Stumbling and tripping all over yourself and than eventually creating the username *Wretlingfan203*.


----------



## wretlingfan203 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

That was unexpected.
Not like it matters though it's only a username on a wreStling forum.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Starbuck said:


> Never tried it, never will. It's not for me.


I hate people who say this . How do you know it's not for you unless you tried it ? Very idiotic statement imo . You could think it's the best feeling ever , or even the worst ( doubt it ) but you won't know untill you try it .


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> I hate people who say this . How do you know it's not for you unless you tried it ? Very idiotic statement imo . You could think it's the best feeling ever , or even the worst ( doubt it ) but you won't know untill you try it .


I hate this even more. If someone doesn't want to try something you should even try to convince that they should because its their own decision and you shouldn't influence it. When they say it isn't for them then they probably just really don't want to try it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Im a bit hungover today. I didn't even drink that much last night so i have no idea why i woke up at 4am to have a nice spew but i will admit it made me feel better like usual. Also for some reason ive been having shity sleep its not fun being phelps atm that's for sure


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Sheamus*

Man im still hungover this sucks this would of never happened if i just stuck to smoking weed. Any advice on a cure im drinking tea, water and a glass of coke to keep hydrated is their anything else i can do i just want to smoke some weed but im afraid it'll make it worse


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If I were you I wouldn't drink at all and put that money towards more weed. But I don't like drinking at all so I'm biased. And you may just have to feel like shit for today Cole, sometimes that's all you can do.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

well coke dehydrates you so I recommend you stop drinking that and just take a nap or something to rest.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Drink a Gatorade, I forgot that in my last post. When you get dehydrated from drinking your electrolytes get depleted and you need to replace them. That might make you feel better. I find the best thing for a hangover though is the greasiest meal you can think of, whatever that is to you. One would think it would make it worse, but for me at least it always helped.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah i feel you guys and i probably should eat something aswell probably some toast or something i think im going to have a cone im feeling a little better and ill just have one to start with to see how it goes i mean cancer patients smoke it so they can eat something and stop throwing up and that's my main issue right now i no they smoke medical marijuana but what the hell if it works ill be a very happy man and dont worry walls i dont plan on drinking anymore too many negatives not enough positives


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I am not a fan, have before, wasent worth it for me


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I hate this even more. If someone doesn't want to try something you should even try to convince that they should because its their own decision and you shouldn't influence it. When they say it isn't for them then they probably just really don't want to try it.


I'm not trying to influence . What difference does it make to me if he smokes it or not ? I just said I hate when people say it isn't for them and never tried it . It makes no sense at all .


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> I hate people who say this . How do you know it's not for you unless you tried it ? Very idiotic statement imo . You could think it's the best feeling ever , or even the worst ( doubt it ) but you won't know untill you try it .


Because I know it's not for me. I don't want to get high so why do it in the first place? I have no desire at all to smoke a joint or whatever it is because it doesn't interest me in the slightest. And I really couldn't care less if you _hate_ me for something so trivial. Talk about idiotic.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

never tried any drug before, never going to. probably illegal in my country anyway, but I'm not interested either.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Starbuck said:


> Because I know it's not for me. I don't want to get high so why do it in the first place? I have no desire at all to smoke a joint or whatever it is because it doesn't interest me in the slightest. And I really couldn't care less if you _hate_ me for something so trivial. Talk about idiotic.


I'm was just saying how I think how it's stupid to say it's not your thing if you never tried it . This obviously applys to a lot of things , not just weed . How can you say you hate a feeling you never felt ?

Why would I " hate " you either for not trying it ? :lmao I don't know how I could hate someone I have never seen or hate someone for being against something . 

Anyway , let's end this stupid conversation and move along . So I should be coming into a lot of money soon and weed will be one of the first things I have on my list once my bills are payed . I havn't got high in quite some time and i'm really missing the feeling . There's supposed to be some good shit around where I live for a change . 20 euro a gram though .


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That shit better shoot you through a black hole in space to another dimension for $20 a gram.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

That's my sentiments excatly . It's Bubblegum Kush , i've heard some people saying it's the best weed they have ever smoked .
It's supposed to taste fruity be a very pleasent smoke . Also supposed to be an awesome body high while leaving you in hyperspace . Sounds well worth 20 a gram to me . Anything is better than the sprayed shit around here .


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'd pay $20 a gram if it was good enough, no questions asked.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

A gram could go a long way for me if used right. I havn't smoked in quite some time and i'd probably be wacked for hours after one bong if it's that good. So could be well worth it. 

The New Rogan podcast with Duncan Trussel and Graham Hancock would of been awesome stoned , wish I had weed. Very engrossing none the less.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I was fascinated listening to Hancock. I went out and bought Finger Prints Of The Gods the day after that podcast. I haven't gotten that far into it yet, I want to be high when I read it. Mayhem Miller is going to be on the podcast today, which is going to be amazing. I don't know if you're an MMA fan or just a Rogan fan, so I don't know if Mayhem interests you at all.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> That shit better shoot you through a black hole in space to another dimension for $20 a gram.


20 euro is more than 20 dollars, quite a bit more actually, and I would EVER pay that for a gram of weed. Ridiculous price, especially since I could probably get it for 5 dollars with the same quality.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I was always a big fan of Hancock. I've never read fingerprints of the God's though ,Joe said it's amazing so it has to be . Let us know what you think of it.

I'm into MMA more than wrestling these days , like many people. Miller is an intresting character so it should be good. Ever watch the show he presents on MTV ?It's called Bully Beatdown , it's such a wacky show .

To get good weed like this in Ireland is next to impossible , hence it's high price so obviously you wouldn't pay it as you're in a different situation completley. It is very expensive though , but shit weed is almost equally as expensive .


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> I'm was just saying how I think how it's stupid to say it's not your thing if you never tried it . This obviously applys to a lot of things , not just weed . How can you say you hate a feeling you never felt ?
> 
> Why would I " hate " you either for not trying it ? :lmao I don't know how I could hate someone I have never seen or hate someone for being against something .
> 
> Anyway , let's end this stupid conversation and move along . So I should be coming into a lot of money soon and weed will be one of the first things I have on my list once my bills are payed . I havn't got high in quite some time and i'm really missing the feeling . There's supposed to be some good shit around where I live for a change . 20 euro a gram though .


I'm not talking about the feeling. I simply don't want to smoke it. It doesn't appeal to me at all. That's how I know it's not for me. I'm not intrigued by it, it's not something I ever want to do. I don't want to experience the feeling it gives because I simply don't care. And you said that you hate people who say xyz, now you're saying you don't. Anyways, I agree that it's a stupid conversation, that you started btw, but I couldn't be the bigger person and let it slide so I came back, said my piece and now I'm ready to let it go lol.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> 20 euro is more than 20 dollars, quite a bit more actually, and I would EVER pay that for a gram of weed. Ridiculous price, especially since I could probably get it for 5 dollars with the same quality.



Yeah but not everyone has BC Bud, so la dee fucking da. The most I've ever paid per gram was $13 and that was for the Charlie Sheen shit I had awhile ago. That shit was amazing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Well maybe its time to move Walls. We also have a lot of secluded forests that you would like.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If I could somehow bring my mother and her fiance out with me, I would absolutely move to BC. I've thought about it, but I can't be away from my mother like that. Sounds gay, but she's literally the only family I have or have ever had.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Kelowna(the place I live) and Penticton(my former city) was literally made for old people to live in. I'm not even joking, there are so many fucking old people and so many places for them to live.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

My mother is 49, not 70. She doesn't need to go live in some old age community 

And she would never do it anyway. And you slipped up bitch, I know the city you live in now. WATCH YOUR BACK.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Im not hungover anymore thank god. I went to sleep at like 7:00pm last night and woke up at 12:00am and i was like fuck i normally go to sleep at this time this is bullshit but thankfully after laying their for a while i got back to sleep and got up at like 8:00 am needless to say i caught up on plenty of sleep last night. I did learn my lesson though i dont plan on drinking again anytime soon fuck that im sticking to weed for now on the only side effect from that is eating touch lol and tbo i could do with a huge feed after yesterday im just waiting for my mum to bring me some ciggies home so i can have a brew i could get bumpers but after yesterday i dont feel like smoking half smoked ciggies yuk


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Im not hungover anymore thank god. I went to sleep at like 7:00pm last night and woke up at 12:00am and i was like fuck i normally go to sleep at this time this is bullshit but thankfully after laying their for a while i got back to sleep and got up at like 8:00 am needless to say i caught up on plenty of sleep last night. I did learn my lesson though i dont plan on drinking again anytime soon fuck that im sticking to weed for now on the only side effect from that is eating touch lol and tbo i could do with a huge feed after yesterday im just waiting for my mum to bring me some ciggies home so i can have a brew i could get bumpers but after yesterday i dont feel like smoking half smoked ciggies yuk


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Nobody enjoys a hangover, but it is absolutely tolerable if you have a nice time out with friends.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

you guys don't know how good you got it. I pay $20 a gram and $55 1/8 for really good nugs, but its like that for even mediocre weed. Shitty weed is like $10 a gram. New Jersey weed prices are so inflated its ridiculous, but we do have some amazing shit out here, just sucks having to shell out so much cash for it. Currently rolling up a J of some nice grand daddy purp


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



holycityzoo said:


> you guys don't know how good you got it. I pay $20 a gram and $55 1/8 for really good nugs, but its like that for even mediocre weed. Shitty weed is like $10 a gram. New Jersey weed prices are so inflated its ridiculous, but we do have some amazing shit out here, just sucks having to shell out so much cash for it. Currently rolling up a J of some nice grand daddy purp


It is simply because of how far it has been transferred. The majority of Marijuana, I believe it is around 60%, is smuggled from Mexico. The Cartels aren't going to bother transporting it that far East/North. They simply hand it off to street gangs and middle men which starts a continuous cycle that just adds street tax every time. 

In Laredo, Texas a pound of Marijuana is street valued at $200; you do the math.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Near™ said:


> Nobody enjoys a hangover, but it is absolutely tolerable if you have a nice time out with friends.


I don't really think it's tolerable if you over do it. Even if you had the time of your life with your friends the night prior, You are still going to regret it if you are nonstop throwing up. I've gotten drunk probally three or four times and each time I had a solid night prior and had a solid hangover as well. Everytime I always tell myself I'm never going to drink again and it's not worth it. More negatives than positives overall if you think about it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I like bragging about this, we have a real pride out about this, but BC bud is the best weed for the best prices. Hell, we should have an ad for it, we might attract more people to live here.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Nothing turns an ordinary meal into gold like being high.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm sometimes amazed at how much I can eat when I'm high and not throw up. Especially considering if I ate that much sober I would throw up for sure.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I don't really think it's tolerable if you over do it. Even if you had the time of your life with your friends the night prior, You are still going to regret it if you are nonstop throwing up. I've gotten drunk probally three or four times and each time I had a solid night prior and had a solid hangover as well. Everytime I always tell myself I'm never going to drink again and it's not worth it. More negatives than positives overall if you think about it.


I am far from an alcoholic. I probably have 10 solid nights out per year; mind you all of this is post-uni/college. No, it isn't always worth it, but the majority of the time the hangover is a minor consequence for the previous night. 

Also, it is rather ignorant to assume it is to numb my, or anyone's, emotional feelings. To the contrary, if I am emotionally down I will refuse an invite to go out and drink.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Drinking is fun, unless you have to care of a friend which I have to do way too often now a days it seems. In fact I've started to refuse helping any one of my friends when they're drunk because one of my friends, she was a pretty close friend so I decided to help her out, acted like a bitch the whole night while I had to drag her around making sure she didn't do anything stupid or get caught by the cops.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Drinking is fun, unless you have to care of a friend which I have to do way too often now a days it seems. In fact I've started to refuse helping any one of my friends when they're drunk because one of my friends, she was a pretty close friend so I decided to help her out, acted like a bitch the whole night while I had to drag her around making sure she didn't do anything stupid or get caught by the cops.


Unless you are the designated driver if you are coming with us you need to leave that shit at home.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Well since I'm 17 and my friends and I all have recently(within the last 7 months) gotten our license some of them are stupid enough to bring their cars up to mountains when we go drinking up there and actually drive back down. :lmao one of my friends drove in a ditch and we had get his fucking truck out, took forever but it was worth all the laughs watching him go down the trail. I usually take a cab up and down with a bunch of friends.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well since I'm 17 and my friends and I all have recently(within the last 7 months) gotten our license some of them are stupid enough to bring their cars up to mountains when we go drinking up there and actually drive back down. :lmao one of my friends drove in a ditch and we had get his fucking truck out, took forever but it was worth all the laughs watching him go down the trail. I usually take a cab up and down with a bunch of friends.


Drinking out in nature is always interesting; so much different shit to get yourself into. 

I use to love going camping with 15-20 friends/family members and seeing how rowdy we could get.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I always forget you're 17, UnDeFeatedKing. I'm surprised you aren't retarded.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

The day before school our grading class all went up on this mountain/camping area place and put up tents and it was just the best fucking time. SOO much WEED and alcohol and I got it for free like a little bitch and passed out with some girl in a tent. Too bad I had to get up at 6 in the morning and go home and get ready for fucking school, otherwise it would have been perfect.

Oh and we convinced one of my friends that he slept with a chick and told him to go confront her about it. :lmao, we stopped being pricks and stopped him right before he said anything though, it was fucking hilarious.

Edit: Being around idiots my whole life has made me appreciate my common sense and natural intelligence in school. Would hate to me the common fucking retard that some of my friends are.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I can't relate to people my age, I have an "old soul" as they say.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

here's a question I'm about to chop up a brew thats right walls I'll be alot more chilled in 20 Min's :lmao but in all seriousness is seriousness a word my mum mocked me for using it once but since then I've heard heaps of people say it which is ironic 

back on topic i hear people say that if you smoke the steams it can make you infertile any truth to this ? i don't smoke huge steams but at the same time i don't pull every last steam out of my bud either so yeah anyone know anymore about this i think it's b.s


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> here's a question I'm about to chop up a brew thats right walls I'll be alot more chilled in 20 Min's :lmao but in all seriousness is seriousness a word my mum mocked me for using it once but since then I've heard heaps of people say it which is ironic
> 
> back on topic i hear people say that if you smoke the steams it can make you infertile any truth to this ? i don't smoke huge steams but at the same time i don't pull every last steam out of my bud either so yeah anyone know anymore about this i think it's b.s


Yes, Marijuana can cause you to become infertile.

Here is a quote that I found in a Medical Magazine. 



Male Infertility Facts said:


> Yes. Marijuana is a well-known cause of fertility problems. It tends to cause hormonal problems as well as having a direct effect on the testicles. This can be with long-term as well as short-term use although short-term use tends to be reversible. However, it is important to realize that it takes three months for the testicles to make sperm. Therefore, even after the marijuana is no longer used, it may be several months or more before those effects have been reversed.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

NICE ! i should get tested

Does this mean if i found a virgin and had sex with her i wouldn't need to use a condom ? I mean if she's clean and i'm clean and we can't have kids theirs no reason i cant cum in her right ? Then in 10 or more years when i want kids i'll stop smoking simple 

just another reason i love weed


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Pretty sure you wouldn't cum at all. That's the point.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> NICE ! i should get tested
> 
> Does this mean if i found a virgin and had sex with her i wouldn't need to use a condom ? I mean if she's clean and i'm clean and we can't have kids theirs no reason i cant cum in her right ? Then in 10 or more years when i want kids i'll stop smoking simple
> 
> just another reason i love weed


No, there is always a chance. The test you are looking to get is a 'Sperm Motility Test'; they are rather accurate, but as I said before, there is always, always a chance.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Near™;10381062 said:


> No, there is always a chance. The test you are looking to get is a 'Sperm Motility Test'; they are rather accurate, but as I said before, there is always, always a chance.


Thanks for the advice i don't have a girl so i don't have to worry about it atm 



> Pretty sure you wouldn't cum at all. That's the point.


I still cum alot trust me lol i'm allways jacking off and shit


everyone should post pics of their bongs lol i'll take a pic of mine in a minute i'm just chopping up


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Since we were talking about camping and getting drunk before, I was just wondering if anyone has ever gone camping and gotten high on fuck on either weed or shrooms? I've done while high on weed and it was really chill sitting by the fire and sleeping in a tent. Camping and being high just go perfect with each other.

On that note four of my friends once wanted to go on a mountain near our house, more of a hill actually, and camp up there but the weather was complete shit. So two of my friends went back to one of their houses while the other two had nowhere to go so they slept at an elementary school's playground. :lmao Funny thing is we would probably have let them in where we were staying since the friend's house is right by the school but they thought it would be "fun".


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Fuck its a blackout ! Its been like 50 minutes now im just chilling on my phone smoking bongs lol its going to be dark soon though and i left for hours yesterday so i hope it comes back on soon


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Since we were talking about camping and getting drunk before, I was just wondering if anyone has ever gone camping and gotten high on fuck on either weed or shrooms? I've done while high on weed and it was really chill sitting by the fire and sleeping in a tent. Camping and being high just go perfect with each other.
> 
> On that note four of my friends once wanted to go on a mountain near our house, more of a hill actually, and camp up there but the weather was complete shit. So two of my friends went back to one of their houses while the other two had nowhere to go so they slept at an elementary school's playground. :lmao Funny thing is we would probably have let them in where we were staying since the friend's house is right by the school but they thought it would be "fun".



Me and my friends have a spot up in upstate NY that we go to a couple times during the summer. Really great to get a way from everything. The spot we have is 10 miles from cell phone reception, so we're really secluded when we go. Everyone who goes brings an 1/8 so theres always a lot of green. We usually get shitfaced on friday night, wake up saturday morning and take acid or shrooms, trip all day and night, then wake up and leave sunday. I gotta say, chopping down a tree while on acid has to be one of the greatest feelings ever lol.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

We had a fucking blackout last night. it went for hours it was horrible i was scared and bored i was smoking bongs in the dark and thinking wtf am i going to do its 6 30 LOL i'm come to realise i'm a technology nerd and could never make it if i lived 100 years ago and onestly im cool with that


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole have you ever gone to a club or a pub? Why not trying getting hooked up there?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

My birthday is coming up and me and my buddy were on a walk yesterday night discussing possibile scenarios of what we are going to do. We smoke weed with one another all the time so we feel it's time to up the ante a little bit and experience shrooms. He's done it three or four times but I have never done it so he was telling me about it and saying he's going to babysit me for the first four or five hours and make sure I'm doing ok and than he's going to do it with me. We are going to try to stay pretty positive and just have an awesome time. The only thing is while he was explaining me different type of effects of Shrooms he told me that after you take Shrooms your body feels different for the whole entire WEEK. He said after the Shroom trip it will over with and you will not be tripping anymore BUT for the next week you will be basically emotionless and react to things differently. Is this true or is he full of it on this one? I don't really want to experience it if that's the case because that sounds a little over the top right there. I don't mind being fucked up for my birthday but I don't want any type of extended effects. For those of you who have tooken Shrooms before how did you feel days after?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

If it had that sort of affect on me the two times I have done shrooms I don't remember it at all. I remember being pretty tired/lethargic the next day but we did a lot of stuff (went walking all around my town) so it could of been from that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Nah, that's never really happened to me either. The next day I might be tired or something, but not a whole week.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Can this thread be closed now? It's just Walls talking to himself over and over.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah shrooms you might be tired the next day because it is hard to sleep on zooms. But a week of effect no not in my experince.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> Can this thread be closed now? It's just Walls talking to himself over and over.


GTFO and stay out of this thread P Smith. No one cares about you and should probably be banned altogether.

Walls has 400 posts in this thread, there is about 1400 other posts in this thread.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

P.Smith is just mad because I don't give him any attention anymore and he's feeling neglected, which is why he lashed out at me in anger in this thread. Poor guy, but I had to move on with life. There is only so many times you can jab a sparring dummy before it gets really boring.

I need to know if I'm a bad person. I found out last night that my fiance's friend (who is going to be doing the 3 way with us) lost one of her friends last night in some sort of a car accident and the first thing I thought of was "Hmm, this may push back our little party a few days". Was I wrong to think this, or was it correct due to the situation? I don't feel like an asshole for thinking like that but then again I rarely ever think I'm wrong, so.

Edit - I just did the math, I make up 22% of this thread.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm honestly shock P.Smith hasn't been banned yet , he should be at least banned from this thread . 

Just curious did anyone ever take anything along the lines of DMT , Saliva , Ayahuasca or anything along them lines ? Really intrested in taking them .


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I want to do Salvia. There was a store right by my house that used to sell it forever but I didn't even smoke weed back then so I didn't care. Now, of course, they don't sell it and honestly I've never looked into it any further than that. I would love to go to Brazil and do Ayahuasca. I think it would be terrifying and beautiful all at the same time. On Rogan's podcast they had their friend Aubrey come on and detail his experience with it, which sounded amazing. And DMT is Ayahuasca, just in a drinkable form, although you can smoke DMT as well.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I've heard good things about it . Think it's illegal here now , maybe only for the last year or two . Wished I tried it . 

I'm not too sure would I be actually able to convience my self to drink it . Not sure would I be able to handle it TBH sounds too intense if you're not used to tripping . 

Yes I know . Ayahuasca contains one plant species with high levels of DMT and another containing an MAO inhibitor . It's far more potent that just smoking DMT and is almost a difference experience too.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I wish 5-MeO-DMT was still legal so I could just buy it off the internet, but NO. Those noobs in the DEA had to fucking ruin it. It was the closest thing out there to actual DMT but is supposed to be WAY more potent.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> P.Smith is just mad because I don't give him any attention anymore and he's feeling neglected, which is why he lashed out at me in anger in this thread. Poor guy, but I had to move on with life. There is only so many times you can jab a sparring dummy before it gets really boring.
> 
> *I need to know if I'm a bad person. I found out last night that my fiance's friend (who is going to be doing the 3 way with us) lost one of her friends last night in some sort of a car accident and the first thing I thought of was "Hmm, this may push back our little party a few days". Was I wrong to think this, or was it correct due to the situation? I don't feel like an asshole for thinking like that but then again I rarely ever think I'm wrong, so.*
> 
> Edit - I just did the math, I make up 22% of this thread.


I would say this isn't as bad as some of the past stories you have gave us. Earlier in this thread you claimed that you gave a fuck less when your best friend died and you also didn't give two shits about a guy dying in a car accident that you were walking by. I would say this is levls down from those deaths and it's not nearly as cold hearted. It comes down to your own expriences and ultimately how you feel about the situations and what comes on your mind, It's nothing that you can control at this point really. In this case you didn't really feel much emotion or felings towards a person that you had never met or had any idea of so it's really not that bad. I would say that's normal human reaction somewhat. I would probally pause for a second to think about her friend and feel a little sympathy but how far could you go with somebody you don't even know?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I need to know if I'm a bad person. I found out last night that my fiance's friend (who is going to be doing the 3 way with us) lost one of her friends last night in some sort of a car accident and the first thing I thought of was "Hmm, this may push back our little party a few days". Was I wrong to think this, or was it correct due to the situation? I don't feel like an asshole for thinking like that but then again I rarely ever think I'm wrong, so.
> 
> Edit - I just did the math, I make up 22% of this thread.


You're not wrong, but you aren't correct. her friend is of no concern to you and you don't know her. I'm also assuming you didn't bring the subject up to her about the death and the threesome, as long as you don't do that you won't be doing anything wrong really because you wouldn't be upsetting her. No idea why you would think you are correct though.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> Can this thread be closed now? It's just Walls talking to himself over and over.


No thats me............ :lmao






UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Cole have you ever gone to a club or a pub? Why not trying getting hooked up there?



I have one i go too on a weekly basis. But i'm taking october off because i've been drinking alot lately and i need a break. 

Plus i plan on doing some serious drinking over the summer/christmas period. *Espically* the christmas period lord know's i'll need it lol

But seriously i do intend on making this summer epic i'm going to meet alot of hotties and have alot of fun i only wish you could join me 

we'd be a great team


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I haven't even talked to the chick since I was over there the other night, I just found out about it. Not going to bring it up with her, obviously.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

yeah women are interesting creatures thats for sure, never meet one i could trust, but met many i'd be willing too fuck


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

One of my best friends is a girl, I'd trust her more than some of good guy friends. Well actually, I do trust a lot of them since I have quite few pretty close friends.

Cole your Winter is our Summer and vice versa.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> One of my best friends is a girl, I'd trust her more than some of good guy friends. Well actually, I do trust a lot of them since I have quite few pretty close friends.
> 
> Cole your Winter is our Summer and vice versa.


I was just fucking around bro i know you can trust them. I'm just saying i haven't meet one yet :lmao

Having Summertime at this time of year is perfect. All the hot chicks are at the beach. so thats where i'll usually be. Plus it's the school holidays so even the younger one's can stay out late. It's the perfect time to try and get some pussy. Which is good because thats my plan :agree:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

lol its the same here. During your summer is our winter and during your winter is our Summer. Its the exact same except for at a different time of year.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

do you have day light saving over their for example in the summer it doesn't get dark till about 7:30pm the rest of the year it gets dark around 6pm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

In our summer it doesn't get dark until around 9 or 10, during October-January its around 5-6, and from Feb-May its like 7-8. Our daylight saving time is in like march.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

thats epic man random question have you ever heard to the group lazyboy they had the song underwear goes inside the pants ? their albums great to listen to stonded i allways trip out


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

With the right mind set, Slipknot's Gently easily marks how I feel about weed.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

One of favorite songs to burn to


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That was interesting, I listened/watched the whole thing. Some talented guys. That's a lot easier to push on someone than Slipknot, that's for sure.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> That was interesting, I listened/watched the whole thing. Some talented guys. That's a lot easier to push on someone than Slipknot, that's for sure.


lol very true. I'll always have love for Slipknot, "Wait and Bleed" used to be my shit. These guys are from Japan, and don't think they'll be coming to Europe or the US for awhile. It's crazy how different "popular" music is in different cultures.  They would never be as popular in the US as they are in Japan.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

It is interesting. An American band can be popular in Japan but a Japanese speaking bang would never fly in America.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

So true. They worship Weezer over there lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Slipknot sucks.

Its not even good while high and nearly everything is better when high.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Not really a fan of listening to music while high unless it's quietly in the background. I would much rather have conversation or go on a crazy adventure. I already get headaches off weed once in a while and I have a feeling loud music would just do me harm, Especially music like Slipknot.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

People can't get passed what the guys in Slipknot look like, which I understand. But they are all uber talented and they pretty much saved my life, to the point of me getting their symbol on my arm, so to say I'm a fan is an understatement. My other favorite band is Avenged Sevenfold. Shadows has the best voice I have ever heard, ever. Even better live, which is rare.

The chick who we are having the threesome with is coming over tonight, although I don't think it's for the actual threesome. Should be interesting if nothing else.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I have no idea what the guys in Slipknot look like I have just heard their music. Pretty bad bro.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> People can't get passed what the guys in Slipknot look like, which I understand. But they are all uber talented and they pretty much saved my life, to the point of me getting their symbol on my arm, so to say I'm a fan is an understatement. My other favorite band is Avenged Sevenfold. Shadows has the best voice I have ever heard, ever. Even better live, which is rare.
> 
> *The chick who we are having the threesome with is coming over tonight, although I don't think it's for the actual threesome. Should be interesting if nothing else.*


Idk, I would think that would be more awkward than interesting.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

So the threesome is on the shelf with her for right now. Turns out losing a friend in a car accident has an effect on you. She said she still is interested, but in light of what happened she needs some time and that's that for now I guess. A simple phone call would have sufficed, instead of coming over and wasting 2 hours of my time.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> People can't get passed what the guys in Slipknot look like, which I understand. But they are all uber talented


No they're not. One of the members just bangs on a garbage can with a mallet for fucks sake.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That would be Clown, and in some songs that's what he does along with doing backing vocals. Most of the time he has a small set of drums that are his own. People may not like the brand of music and I understand that, but to say they aren't musically talented just isn't correct.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

walls do you take your dog for a walk everyday and whats it's name ?What do you feed him ? whats the most hilarious things his done


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Those are some random questions there Cole.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Cole Phelps Rawlin fued idea*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Those are some random questions there Cole.


Im a big fan of dogs expect small ones that bark all time and yeah im curious


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Walls probably doesn't walk or play with his dog, just blazes with it. he also feeds it weed.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

My dog is never in the room with me whenever I smoke and I certainly wouldn't give her weed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Look how happy Brian, a dog, is in your avatar while high. With one simply toke a day, with one simple toke a day, your dog can also be that happy and feel like a whole new dog(I purposely made it sound like an ad for some reason.)


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

My dog is happy all the time as long as she's around me. If she isn't, she freaks out because she has separation anxiety.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Thats so awesome whats her name ? and do you walk her when you're stonded ? I used to walk my dog karsha stoned and she'd chase these rabbits that lived near this field where i walked her 

It was so funny she knew she'd never catch those rabbits but she never stopped trying i swear to this day she tripped over one LOL and she had no idea what to do once she realised she'd pretty much caught it :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Her name is Bella and I don't walk her stoned, I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that. If something happened to her because I was stoned I would probably jump off a bridge.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Slipknot is a pretty awesome band.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You like Slipknot? I take what I said back, you have my full support to be a mod


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Please tell me you bought yourself a membership and it wasn't someone being pathetic.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I bought it actually lol. 

And yes, I like Slipknot. I have a couple of their cd's in my car.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Which album is your favorite? All of them are drastically different. Surprised you would like something like Iowa.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Which album is your favorite? All of them are drastically different. Surprised you would like something like Iowa.


I have the two disk Subliminal Verses and All hope is gone. I have not bought Iowa yet though.

Whats your favorite song?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Iowa is a brutal album and nothing like Vol. 3 and AHIG. Those two albums have a lot of melody in them, Iowa is really dark with death metal growls and stuff, completely different. Hard to say what my favorite song by them is, although if I had a gun to my head I would probably say Snuff. That song may as well be about my ex-fiance. Corey always seems to write about things I am going through, he and I are very alike. I also know this because I've met him twice and he's beyond awesome. Very, very small guy though. I completely towered over him.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Snuff is a good song. I like Vermilion part 1 and 2, and Before I forget.

I met him a few years ago as well. His neck is freaking huge.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Indeed, it's fucking huge. He needs to stop smoking though, it's ruining his voice. All the screaming didn't help either, but the dude smokes like 2 packs a day and he can barely sing over the band live anymore. He has a new book as well that I bought, it's very good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Since when did this thread become about Slipknot. :side:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Since I decided it was going to be that way, bitch.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Walls do you like hotboxing? For some reason I see you as a person that would rather just blaze normally than fill a room with smoke and continue to blaze. 

I use to love it, but am now kinda paranoid of it since I went kinda smoke blind after doing in a washroom where I couldn't see anything for like 5 minutes and it was like static on a tv.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I like it, but i would not do it at home, it's not good for the walls^^ and the room smells awful, usually Weed mixed with sweat, depends how long you are hotboxing. I did it once in a Winter in a Boiler room of a friend, that was actually my first time, i died in there, was so baked made snow angels outside.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Walls do you like hotboxing? For some reason I see you as a person that would rather just blaze normally than fill a room with smoke and continue to blaze.
> 
> I use to love it, but am now kinda paranoid of it since I went kinda smoke blind after doing in a washroom where I couldn't see anything for like 5 minutes and it was like static on a tv.



I hotbox every single time I smoke. I smoke here in the computer room and it's a small room so it's perfect.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Hotboxing fun: Purchase a small inflatable baby pool, they're usually like $10. Blow that shit up and bring it to your or your friend's pool. Get in the shallow end with the joint/blunt/bowl whatever, and flip the pool upside down with you underneath it. It will create a perfect seal on the water and it will hotbox fast as hell. We did this a couple times over the summer and I think I'm brain dead from it...oh well


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Guys back in the day me and my friends used to smoke bongs while we where driving on the highway. It's epic we'd listen to awesome music really loud with the sun in your face im telling you guys you'd love it and we never got caught. I miss those days so much . So many awesome memories of driving around little near by towns just talking and having a good time my mates sister was hot so it was only fitting that i was checking her out. Good times, good times


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

That actually sounds pretty boring Cole. I hate randomly driving around, my friends I either go out to a party or just chill at someone's house house.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Ive allways found driving very peaceful for whatever reason. Even when i was a kid i would happily just look out the window and think about stuff for hours i find it very relaxing. Hell even on gta IV and sandbox games in general i often find myself listening to awesome music driving around town doing nothing but driving maybe that's just me but i love it. Nothing beats it Nothing ! Being stoned just adds another element of awesomeness too it. The only other thing that i love doing that much is going for a swim at the beach man that's awesome i cant wait for summer


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Fuck the beach, I bleach like a gym sock.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Can i ask where you meet your fiance walls im curious


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Met her online. She messaged me on a site and stopped my dick slinging spree, basically. Seriously, I had an Undertaker Wrestlemania Streak going there.

And now here I am, 4 and a half years later, a much different man.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I love to hotbox despite it sometimes making me choke. One time I wouldn't stop fucking coughing and was forced to open the door or I felt like I was going to cough to death. I've improved since than though and don't even trip out on a load of weed as me and my buddy seem to be doing it more and more and more. I don't really like being around much people besides my friend who smokes (Lawrence). When I get high I just enjoy creating adventures and just ranting on and on with him and don't really like hanging out with people unless it's random. If me and Lawrence perhaps went into a house filled with a bunch of people we didn't know than that's all good and fun but if we went in my house or a house where we know everybody than I think it takes away from it big time especially considering my eyes are usually red as fuck and don't like people knowing I'm high because that usually leads to nonstop questions that ruin the high. When I'm smoking weed I for the most part keep to myself and just talk quietly to my buddy. When I have alcohol in my system my body gets pretty energized for whatever reason and I prefer to talk loudly and rant with my buddy Lawrence. We smoke casually to ourselves and are pretty mellow and laid back. When we are in groups and there is usually alcohol being served we are both over the top and piss people off with our loudness and ranting. Another reason why everytime I drink the next day I tell myself I'm never drinking again as the hangovers are unreal. I like being buzzed somewhat, Just not drunk. Sorry to go on a rant but what are the differences your guys body faces when on alcohol\weed?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

First of all, paragraphs bro. They really help.

And out of curiosity how old are you? Your rant reminds me of a younger me, lol say younger me when I'm already really young, and how I wouldn't want everyone know I was high as fuck.

As for alcohol it makes me really fucking flirty and for the most a dumbass. I hook up with friends all the time while drunk, because like I said I flirt a lot, but some of the things I do really piss me off when I'm drunk because I feel like shit the next morning and waking up with any type of injury is just terrible. 

I've also almost ruined a friendship with one of friends because I was ripping into this girl through texts while I was drunk, I usually don't text a lot because I prefer face to face interaction so you can get your actually emotions out and so people don't mistake you for being an ass when you're only kidding, and apparently I really upset her whatever. I had to see the texts I sent to her on her phone because I guess I like to delete my texts when I'm drunk so I don't end up punching myself in the morning for being a moron.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Being drunk is the ultimate "I don't give a fuck". I hate the feeling of being drunk, so I avoid it.


Annnnnnnd now it's time to burn the sacred plant.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

i smoke about 5 times a week, it makes me feel good, i get shit done when i'm high, I have a good time with my friends when we smoke, and it's the best icebreaker when you wanna meet a chick at a party.
Weed is known to be the gateway drug, but as long as you restraint yourself from trying anything harder like Coke or Heroin, you're good.

I'm from Montreal and weed tolerance is very high here, so it's actually pretty easy to get Grade A Medicinal marijuana (which is why I smoke so often). If my dealer was some street hustler who grows his own crappy weed and claims it's something that it's not, I probably wouldn't smoke this much.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> First of all, paragraphs bro. They really help.
> 
> And out of curiosity how old are you? Your rant reminds me of a younger me, lol say younger me when I'm already really young, and how I wouldn't want everyone know I was high as fuck.
> 
> ...


Always forgot to space out my posts and they end up being crunched in and hard to read. I'll try to space out within paragraphs at the very least...

I'm 18 years old and I believe you claimed in either this or another thread that you were 19 years old If I remember correctly? I would say the big difference is how long we have been smoking. I have no clue how long you have been smoking but it has to be longer than I have. My friend introduced me to smoking a year or two ago and I did it once in a while with him. The last couple of months I've been doing it constantly more and more however.

I've mentioned Lawrence in this thread earlier as he's the best friend I've ever had in my life. We both have had great experiences (The grandpa story earlier in this thread) and have had major influences on our lifestyles as well. I've gotten him into a lot of my hobbies such as Basketball, Wrestling, Lifting weights. While he has influenced me on Weed, Weed, and more Weed. He's a big time stoner and all of the rest of our friends know it but they have no idea I smoke with him as much as I do. So to me, Weed is still somewhat of a new hobby and he's the only person I smoke it with. 

I don't like being high in front of others not because I'm ashamed of it or anything but for the simple reason of me basically being in my own world. I don't like people disturbing the highness and usually that's what happens when I hang out with a few people that can be somewhat irritating even while I'm sober. As I said I don't really care if I'm with a bunch of random people who really arent going to non stop rant at me like perhaps some of my closer friends would and all my friends don't smoke because Lawrence. 

Your alcohol issues sound pretty bad and most of your traits would follow in the category of a girl. Girls usually are flirty and starting texting stuff like that while drunk and it's pretty annoying to say the least. I'm not sure if you enjoy drinking or not but whenever you do actually drink the best thing to do would be give your phone to a friend for the night. Drunk or high, I don't like texting in general and it pisses me off the most when somebody is texting and I'm trying to talk to him. Appreciate and enjoy the people that you actually have in your presence and don't take them for granted by sending some texts to your boyfriends ex boyfriend or whatever the fuck. That's just my personal opinion towards it though....

Sorry for the rant but I felt I had to get in touch with my background stoner story. Hope it was easier to read!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Ya, its cool. Like you said its hard to read. 

I've been blazing for almost 5 years now, so ya its like the difference in how long we've been blazing because I'm actually a year younger than you.

Weight lifting is great while high I must say, its easy for me to concentrate on what I'm doing while high, and so it really helps while I work out.

You shouldn't be ashamed, they'll find out eventually and if it bothers you just tell them you enjoy it and have a lot of fun. Don't be scared of them judging you, because only pricks do that especially for things like blazing.

Nah, I'm not like a girl at all. When I say flirty, I mean I just want to hook up with someone. I won't be obnoxious about it and if the said girl doesn't want anything to do with me then I'll leave her alone, but I do tend to want to hook up when I get drunk like I said. I'm also not one of those people that will go around saying, "LOOK HOW DRUNK I AM GUYS, AREN'T I FUCKING DRUNK?", I also don't get emotional at all, for the most part my personality is kinda just amplified.

And the texting is just me being a dick, I do it with my friends all the time but my tone can be easily interpreted wrong if you're just reading it off a phone which is why I hate when I do it. Like you, I hate texting and would rather talk to people face to face, but I still text if someone desperately needs to talk to me about something or if I need to plan something out with people.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Weight lifting can be pretty solid while high it all varies on how high you are to me. Sometimes I have that highness of being amped up wanting to do things such as run or lift weights and sometimes I'm high and don't feel like doing shit or am way to fucked up to be doing things that involve coordination. I eat pretty strict and try to stay clean from any type of munchies or soda or anything like that. I usually do and never ever drink soda but the only times I actually do eat something garbage is once in a while I'm so high I'll basically eat anything they put in front of me. That's the only negative effects I've heard of weed regarding lifting weights. Have you heard anything in terms of health regarding working out and stuff like that on weed? or what it can do to you? Weed has such a bad rep and is looked in such a darker way than alcohol despite numerous factors claiming otherwise. You don't even have to ask the things that wrong with drinking and lifting weights at the same time or drinking at all if training to be in great condition.

I didn't mean to insult you in comparing you to a girl or anything. It's just whenever I hear flirty drunk I think of girls and the way they act when on alcohol compared to the way most guys act. It can go both ways though and matter a fact my friend is somewhat similar. He got drunk at a hangout a few weeks back and was talking to this girl basically the whole night. The girl was sober but she still liked him. So after hours of him talking to her they went in the bedroom and she took her clothes off. She was pretty attractive girl with big boobs and whatnot so it's not like she was ugly. HOWEVER, Despite her sucking my friends cock while he was buzzed\drunk he couldn't get a hard on if his life depanded on it. As the story was told by him, He had her clothes completely off and he was sucking her boobs and he still couldn't get hard leading to him just passing out and her walking out of the room. LMAO. 

Never have been a big fan of hooking up while drunk because it leads to stuff like that. It seemed like the guy was real embarassed but I don't think he really has anything to be embarassed except the fact that he got drunk and wasted his fucking time talking to the girl if he wasn't going to have sex anyway. Just kidding. Interesting story though because I hear so many stories here of how Walls is getting his fuck on while he is high but many people have told me that they can't get off worth a damn when they are buzzed\drunk. Thoughts\Experiences??


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Nah, no bad side effects that I've heard of. I don't really care when I hate unhealthy, well as long as I don't go overboard, because I know I eat really healthy and some junk food won't be terrible for me. I could probably run for hours while and listening to music, it just feels awesome to me and I love it, but the burn out would be a lot worse and intolerable.

:lmao @ your friend, that would be terrible. And no worries, I wasn't offended. I know what you mean when you say how girls get when they're drunk, very obnoxious and what know, and I'm not really like that.

I can get hard when I'm drunk, your story is actually the first I've heard of someone failing to get hard while drunk. Never tried fucking anyone while high alone though, so I wouldn't really know about that, but Walls said it ruins sex when you're not high.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

It did ruin regular sex for me, that's for sure. My fiance is on the pill so we don't need condoms or anything and to blaze and bang is seriously insane. If it's that good on weed, I shutter to think what it would be like on E or something along those lines.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

My last birthday, I had sex while on coke for the first time. Lasted about 2 and a half hours and gave the girl a herniated disk. No bullshit, I swear. Needless to say, I seriously contemplated keeping a little bag of it next to my bed so I could sneak a line whenever I brought a girl back.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4480672...ot-dispensaries-told-feds-shut-down?gt1=43001

Give the cartel their customers back and use taxpayer money in a bad economy to get rid of harmless pot dispensaries. Great idea Obama, fuck you.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Panther said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4480672...ot-dispensaries-told-feds-shut-down?gt1=43001
> 
> Give the cartel their customers back and use taxpayer money in a bad economy to get rid of harmless pot dispensaries. Great idea Obama, fuck you.


The War of Drugs is one of the biggest jokes in American History. It's pathetic. Thank's a lot Nixon.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Sadly, this isn't surprising.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I just finished work for the week. Now im just chilling watching a music show, drinking tea and of course getting high smoking bongs. I cant tell you guys how good it feels too sit down after cleaning a shopping centre by yourself. I feel like its my way off making the world a better place by giving people a clean place to shop.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I think you're overstating the importance of the job, Cole 

When I worked at Value Village I had to clean the entire store and it was fucking huge. Got some cardio in walking all over that massive store all day though.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



P.Smith said:


> Drug addicts are losers.


Smoking a few times doesn't exactly make someone a drug addict. Smoking weed can be and is one of the most relaxing ways to unwind.

I smoke it a couple of times a week and more on weekends, maybe three or four times a day but that doesn't mean me or anyone who smokes that much or more is a 'Drug Addict'.

That term gets slung around so easily by people who don't do drugs, because they don't understand the reasons why people use drugs as a method of relaxation.

And if that's the case then your calling someone who drinks two or three times a day is a 'Drug Addict'?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Just ignore him, everyone else does.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Ahh thinking about it, probably is better to ignore him if he's going to be ignorant to people who do smoke weed or use other substances.

But it just pisses me off when someone like that who's ignorant to the fact as to why people use drugs etc. makes a stupid remark such as that and has no evidence as to why..


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I've verbally beaten the shit out of Smith so many times on here that my e-fists are broken, just put it that way. I've been done with him for awhile.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I think I shall try and keep my e-fists intact, and avoid him from now on. :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh no, don't avoid him. He's a great sparring dummy.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Haha I shall bear that in mind then. Ill just remember not to bother getting into an argument with him as it wont be worth it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Holla holla holla*



Walls said:


> I think you're overstating the importance of the job, Cole
> 
> When I worked at Value Village I had to clean the entire store and it was fucking huge. Got some cardio in walking all over that massive store all day though.


I pay taxes dude and don't get paid any money of the goverment. I think that makes it important enough. Thank you very much

btw EVERY job is important. If we didn't have garbage men. who'd collect our garbage ? i could go on all day 

you're a cool guy but i find myself disagreeing with you alot which isn't a bad thing


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I almost forgot. It's getting really dry now because its that time off year and the fucking police raiding crops wtf am i going to do ? I smoke everyday and because ive stopped drinking im smoking more and yeah my dealers got another half an ounce to give me but after that who know's it's fucking bullshit.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Me and my boy Lawrence got high today and decided to go walk to Taco Truck. We both ate pretty big Burritos and than saw a Sports Bar down the street. It was about 12pm at this point and it was an 18 or older one so we both wanted to check it out. By the time we got in there our high had come down big time and the music was fucking LOUD. It was called "Sports Bar" but all it really was was a bunch of people on the dance floor with music so loud I had to scream in Lawrence's ear and give him ear damage in order to say ANYTHING to him. 

I hate dancing and don't really feel confortable with the music they were playing either but it would be fun for me and Lawrence just to fuck around in there and try to get something going with girls and cut a few promos. It didn't really turn out as we thought it would be and we couldn't even really get any conversation going. There were shining bright lights and the music was extremely loud so me and Lawrence both came to the conclusion that we are going to do Shrooms right before we go in there and check out the experience.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Dancing is fucking stupid, I have absolutely no idea why any one would want to do it or why anyone likes to watch it.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Dancing is fucking stupid, I have absolutely no idea why any one would want to do it or why anyone likes to watch it.


(Y)
Dancing is one of the most useless things a human can learn to do, if it came down to it, which would you rather being doing when the world ends? Blazing up or Dancing like an idiot?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

You don't have to "learn" to dance. You don't like it and say it's useless because you're either too shy to do go on the floor, or you're just shit at it and have no rhythm. Get wasted or high and dance with friends and random girls; it's great and hilarious at times.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Fuck it your right I have no real ability to dance, I think that im gonna have to try what you suggested, get wasted and dance with some random girls. (Y)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

People have the ability to dance at a club? I highly doubt it, its just random stupid shit and grinding with girls. The latter part of it is the only thing thats good about dancing because I know none of you guys are actually good at dancing.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

To me, dancing with girls at clubs and parties is just a huge cock tease. That being said, it is an easy way to break the ice with a girl, you just gotta seal the deal otherwise you'll leave with blue balls


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

You know the truth :shocked:

But yeah, 'dancing' in a club just involves alot of drink, grinding with any girl possible and random movements that get past off as dancing.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

im not a dancer. Im very shy and i dont like people truth be told


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Same with me but after getting high I find that I can open up a bit and meet new people. I hate only being able to meet new people while being high as if they dont agree with drugs then its not a very good first opinion for someone to have...


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole, are you dancing with tears in your eyes?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

It's not like you have to be a skilled dancer to dance in a club filled with loud ass shitty rap music that consists of girls grinding on your cock. All you have to do is basically move your legs a little bit and let the girl do most of the work. It's pretty gay and I never have done it or probally never will. I would never EVER go to a club just by myself or with your averge person. I just like going there with a great friend fucked up on weed and perhaps even Shrooms and we usually make the most out of little so we thought we'd give it a try. There was a FAT girl and I mean FAT dancing with like two different guys and a girl in the middle of the dance floor and me and Lawrence couldn't stop laughing. I bet Lawrence to randomly go up to her and just start grinding on her and dancing all over her but he wasn't quite fucked up enough and couldn't pull it through. Maybe next time.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I envy you guys


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Got some questions for my fellow stoner buddies...

1) What's the most you have ever spent on weed?
2) What is the longest run you had smoking weed in terms of days?
3) When was the highest you ever got? Explain your experience
4) Have you ever ate an edible? What is the differences?
5) If you can smoke with one Wrestler...Who would it be?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

1) Two days straight, constant blazing including waking up and blazing(I'm assuming you meant time spent on weed)
2)5 months, all summer and the last couple of months of school my friend's parents were growing and we had blazed everyday.
3)I'll do it later
4)Yes. You get body high
5) None.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I've heard many times about this "body high" and it really does not make me want to do it. It sounds like it would put your ass to sleep and you won't really be very active. Or am I mistaken here?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Nah, its hard to explain, but its really fun experience. Perfer normal high than body high though, but you should try it out.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Got some questions for my fellow stoner buddies...

1) What's the most you have ever spent on weed? I personally spent £120 on a half ounce and made it last over two weeks, slowly smoking it, with a few good mates. ALthough we do pool are money together sometimes and buy quarter ounces and smoke them in a night.
2) What is the longest run you had smoking weed in terms of days? The longest run smoking weed for me was a month, some days smoking more than others, but none the less smoking for a whole month was fun during the holiday.
3) When was the highest you ever got? Explain your experience The highest I ever got was when smoking for a month straight and the feeling was amazing, just waking up still high and continuing smoking was a great feeling.
4) Have you ever ate an edible? What is the differences? Iv'e never eaten an edible, although the next time I buy a 1/2 im planning on making some brownies.
5) If you can smoke with one Wrestler...Who would it be? And the wrestlers, (Yes theres two, sorry) would have to be Sabu and RVD, as they smoke weed and got arrested for it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zgxy493QArw RVD got lucky until the last sentence :lmao Wish the video had carried on longer to hear his response.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

*1) What's the most you have ever spent on weed?*

$450. My dealer gave me two ounce's. Instead of $300 for an ounce .The reason it was cheap was because it was crumpled bottom of the bag bud. It wasn't even bud just crumbs it was a good smoke though. It lasted a long time too. It felt like i had a never ending supply of weed. 

*2) What is the longest run you had smoking weed in terms of days? literally smoked everyday for the last *

4 years. I shit you not. Yes i've missed a day or 2 here and their when i'm sick or doing something else. I smoke habbitly everyday and i don't care if that's good or bad 

*3) When was the highest you ever got? Explain your experience*

The first time i ever smoked i got really rolled. I was out of this world high. I remember thinking this isn't doing shit. this sucks but as soon as i hit the top of my mate's stair's i felt HIGH. 

I just had this hugh smile on my face. I felt this really awesome feeling come over me i can't explain it but it felt really nice. I made a cup of tea man was that good ! I was so excited i couldn't believe i was high i had never gotten drunk and i was 16 and living a straight edge lifestyle at the time but man after that day all i cared about was mary jane i love her



*4) Have you ever ate an edible? What is the differences?*
Yes techinallty but the people who made them had no clue on what they where doing.so no i haven't

*5) If you can smoke with one Wrestler...Who would it be
allright*


It would be a trip smoking bongs with Sheamus. Rock would be hilarious. If he didn't pass away Eddie Guerro would of been great too. But what about rey mysterio ? that would be awesome too

I'm going to pick John cena. I think he'd be great to talk 
to stonded. i'd say stuff like this 

''John do you get a thrill out of knowing them people hate you so much. Because personally if i was you i'd find it hilarious. Espically when you beat punk or jerico''

''Do you enjoy going to all them charity functions and such or is their times you're just like fuck shit _another_ chairty event''

'' Do you find it hilarious when kids get all excited and say you can't see me, you can't see me, Because i do''

Their's so many stupid things. I'd like to talk to him about. Any wrestler for that matter it'd be a hoot

I'd love to meet Swagger for the first time stonded just seeing how he is in real life would be pretty cool


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole 300 is really expensive for an ounce. An ounce is 28 grams so you're paying more than 10 dollars per gram. You too Cata 


To answer the first question, properly because I was confused lol, its around 540 for three ounces. I paid 180, and two of my other friends paid 360.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Got some questions for my fellow stoner buddies...
> 
> 1) What's the most you have ever spent on weed?
> 2) What is the longest run you had smoking weed in terms of days?
> ...



1) Not a lot. The most I've ever bought at one time was 6. I'd like to stay well under the legal limit here.

2) Almost a full year, no days off.

3) The highest I ever got was probably the time I had a cookie. Lasted about 12 hours, was intense and very introspective. 

4) Yes. The difference is massive. It's 4X stronger when you eat it and it lasts a shit ton longer. It's far more intense and if anything in your life is bothering you it immediately forces you to deal with it, which is why I liked it so much.

5) Orton. One, because he's my favorite and two I think he'd be an awesome dude to hang out with, he and I appear to be very similar.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

The weed that I bought was some unnamed potent home grown stuff, it smelt like nothing ive ever smelt and fucked us over for a good few weeks during the time we were smoking it. I realise now that it's a bit expensive but this was closer to the time when I had only just started smoking, now I manage to get decent bud for around £45-60 for a full 7g quarter, although some of the guys I buy it from seem to sneak a gram or two...


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

In australia $20 gets you between 1/1.5 grams depending on the dealer and all that


Can anyone beat my 4 years god i hope so.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Over in the UK depending on the dealer I go to I can sometimes get between 1g-1.6/8 (if lucky) for £10 and sometimes on lucky occasions I can manage to get 3.5g for £20. The days when I manage to get 3.5g are good days indeed, although if I do get that then 7/10 its dirty, wet bud that needs to be cured for longer.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

@Walls

4x as strong? what kind of steroid weed cookie did you have? That is ridiculous. From my experiences they have never been that good.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> @Walls
> 
> 4x as strong? what kind of steroid weed cookie did you have? That is ridiculous. From my experiences they have never been that good.


Thats what i was thinking, if its that good just from eating it, I would of been eating my weed instead of blazing it. :lmao


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Some people do claim is it much much more intense than smoking it and it can have a dramatic effect on you the first time. However, A few people have also told me they didn't really feel ANYTHING. So I guess it's up to whoever makes the cookie?


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I also suppose it depends on how much bud is added to the cookie/brownie/edible's mix before its baked.

I might have to try it with a small amount to start with to see if it effects me, if it does I'll make a full 1/2ounce chocolate/weed fudge brownie cake.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> @Walls
> 
> 4x as strong? what kind of steroid weed cookie did you have? That is ridiculous. From my experiences they have never been that good.



Then you fucked up somehow, considering the weed you get is a lot better than the weed I get. I've done it a few times and it's way, way more powerful than smoking it. If I could, I would just eat it all the time. But making the butter for it makes your place stink like shit for awhile and I'm in close proximity to my neighbors, can't do it. I've always had other people do it for me.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Ahh I had a feeling making edibles, would make the place stink for a while, so looks like im going to have to wait till my house is free again for me to be able to make anything edible wise.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, it will stink for a long time. More than 24 hours.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Right, I got my plans for the next time the house is vacated :lmao
I could imagine everyone walking back into the house and smelling the stink.

But in all seriousness how much do you think I will need to make decent cookies etc.?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Depends on the person and what your tolerance is. People who say cookies or brownies didn't work on them just got shitty ones. There is a reason everyone freaks out when they eat it, it's because it's soooooo much more intense than smoking it and a lot of people think they got laced with something because they aren't used to it. But the more you put in, the more intense it will be. I'd only eat half and then wait an hour and see how you feel.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

This is one thing I never thought I would see on a forum, people having a civilised conversation about weed :lmao Usually whenever anyone mentioned weed on any other forum they would be banned for it but here is different and thats what i like about this place. (Y)

And as for the edibles etc. I shall take your advice as I havent eaten weed in anything other than its bud form when i got stopped by police at a gig I went to. Do you reckon an eigth would suffice?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'd only put in about 2 grams on your first batch and maybe make 3 cookies and only have one. Be very, very cautious when first starting out. Better safe than sorry. Once you're used to it, then go nutty. I thankfully had listened to a million Rogan podcasts and knew what to do. If I hadn't, I would have eaten the entire batch all at once and had a stroke.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Ok then, thanks for the advice man, without it I too would probably go nutty and eat the whole lot in one :lmao
Where can I find those podcasts you talk about?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

They are all free on Joe Rogan's website, just google his name and it will take you to his site.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Thanks man ill have a look now.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> 1) Not a lot. The most I've ever bought at one time was 6. I'd like to stay well under the legal limit here.
> 
> 2) Almost a full year, no days off.
> 
> ...


Just curious, in what ways are you guys similar?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Repetitive, overrated and boring.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I can totally see how its Walls who follows Cat everywhere instead of the other way around.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Then you fucked up somehow, considering the weed you get is a lot better than the weed I get. I've done it a few times and it's way, way more powerful than smoking it. If I could, I would just eat it all the time. But making the butter for it makes your place stink like shit for awhile and I'm in close proximity to my neighbors, can't do it. I've always had other people do it for me.


I don't think we fucked up, the first time was pretty strong, but its never been that strong. And now its basically the same as blazing normally except I get body high.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Rated R, I have not seen you on here in a while. Where you been? If you are going to take a break we at least have to create a storyline...

Walls gives you 5 pot brownies and than you pass the fuck out. Meanwhile, UnDeFeatedKing is setting up the chair and places you on the ground. I get the chair and put your leg underneath the chair. Cole Phelps gets on the top rope and SMASHES your LEG right into the chair (make sure you sell it). There you go...now your return feud.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Rated R, I have not seen you on here in a while. Where you been? If you are going to take a break we at least have to create a storyline...


Yeah I've been on vacation for the past month and a half, rarely get a good internet signal where I'm, so just gave up on using the internet at our place here, I'll log on here and there when I get a chance to go to the Net Cafe.

:lmao funny thing is I hyped my vacation for weeks on here before leaving, kept plugging it in a few posts, thinking meh something might come out of it with my fellow stoners, I'm honestly surprised you didn't know I was leaving, as you are frequent visitor in this thread, I thought you would of read my farewell post.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Actually now that I think about it. I believe I do remember you saying something along the lines of going on vacation or something like that. I did notice you were gone though. Don't forget what thread this is...I forget and remember.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I was planning to pass you and become the second most posted poster in this thread, if that makes any sense because I don't think it does, but your return will ruin that.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I was planning to pass you and become the second most posted poster in this thread, if that makes any sense because I don't think it does, but your return will ruin that.


I'll be completely honest, I was checking the most posts thingy about 20 minutes before you posted that and seen you're only 70 posts or so behind, I was pretty surprised as I've always had 100+ posts on the third most frequent poster in this thread, but it only makes sense....one Canadian to another, right?

EDIT - You still have time kid, I'm still not back for a few more weeks.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;10432688 said:


> Just curious, in what ways are you guys similar?



He seems like a very blunt (bazinga), straight forward guy who wouldn't bullshit you on anything and that's what I'm like as well. I've always laughed at everyone saying Orton is an asshole, I would handle it pretty much exactly like he does.

And LOL @ Cat calling me repetitive, overrated and boring. She's the biggest one trick pony ever since BB left. She's probably just mad because we're getting close to xmas and there is a lot of work to be done in Whoville before the big day.

And welcome back, Rated R. And you call can go for 2nd in this thread, I got this shit on lock down.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I cant believe im the biggest stoner on this forum. I'm kinda proud


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao

Get in line, son.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> And welcome back, Rated R. And you call can go for 2nd in this thread, I got this shit on lock down.


I ain't back yet, yeah before I left on Aug 27, we were only like 100 posts ahead, you got me by a good 2 bills now.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> :lmao
> 
> Get in line, son.


Yeah, you'd have me to compete with too on that little accolade


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Rolling joints for RAW. It really makes it so much better.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm a bigger stoner than Walls simply because I live in the better city therefore I have the better weed which means I blaze with better weed.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

The only difference between you and I is the difference in the amount of hits we have to take. I know I go deeper than you do every single time, it's been established. If I had your weed, I would smoke as much of it as I do with the weed I have. And there is nothing wrong with the weed I get, it's awesome. But even still I know BC Bud is better. All that equates to is less hits for the average person.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke heroin and snort pain killers. Either you go big or go home.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Or you go into the ground, which is the more likely scenario when fucking with things like that.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I was kidding about the heroin, but I did actually have a pain killer addiction for 3 years that escalated into smoking/snorting the shit. I'm all clean now, don't even smoke weed no more.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

One of my fiance's friends snorts oxy's all the time. I found out she had 2 pills on her in her purse one time in my house and I kicked her out.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

Shit sucks, you wanna quit so bad but everytime you try you end up going on a binge. I'm glad I quit that shit before I died.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, that shit scares me. I'll never do pills or coke or heroin. I'd probably like it too much and I'm the guy who wouldn't make it to rehab, I'd just die. Whats funny is that the chick I kicked out of my house was legitimately befuddled as to why I'd want her junkie ass out of my house. My fiance used to work with her and told me she caught her snorting pills in the bathroom a bunch of times but just never told their boss because they are friends. I don't want that bitch snorting pills in my bathroom.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Yeah, that shit scares me. I'll never do pills or coke or heroin. I'd probably like it too much and I'm the guy who wouldn't make it to rehab, I'd just die. Whats funny is that the chick I kicked out of my house was legitimately befuddled as to why I'd want her junkie ass out of my house. My fiance used to work with her and told me she caught her snorting pills in the bathroom a bunch of times but just never told their boss because they are friends. I don't want that bitch snorting pills in my bathroom.


Who would? I know for damn sure that the only drug anyone's doing in my house is weed, anything else they can go do in their own place. 1) The smell of weed is goood! 2)The smell of burning weed is gooood! 3) Anything else other than weed is dirty, plus you dont know what its been cut with, the worst that can be done to weed is sprayed with glass or sand, so no biggy compared, to snorting brick dust/painkiller/amphetemines or whatever else crap people cut coke, pills, speed and other shit with.

Weed or nothing is my motto now, I admit I have tried speed, coke, MDMA and mephedrone but that was a try it and not do it again kinda policy and never have touched that shit again.

I just prefer the effects, taste and smell of weed compared to any of that other shit, fair enough if anyone's tried other stuff and like it, fair play, but in my opinion I dont wanna throw my life away on some pointless drug that is more likely to do damage to you than do any good.

Although the only other drug I would try is Shrooms as their natural, and cant do much physical damage to your body, as long as you dont get sold poisonous mushrooms by someone who picked the 'shrooms' themselves, as my friend had the experience of and nearly died...

Weed (Y)
Anything else (N)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Shrooms are a thumbs up, and my friends have done E but I've never wanted to get into that shit so I never tried it.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

*Public Service Announcement*​

The Cannabis Plant is the most powerful plant on the planet. There are over 60000 industrial and medicinal uses. And all connections between Cannabis and mental illness are fabricated lies with no factual basis


If anyone can provide hard evidence that proves me wrong, I'll send you £1000.

But you won't because you can't


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That's not entirely true. If you already have a serious mental illness and you smoke weed, over time the chances of you going crazy increase. But again, that's only if you had a mental illness to begin with. If you're fine and you smoke it all your life you aren't going to go insane, you'll probably live longer because you're so stress free.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Just came from work 2 hours ago, showered and stuff and now i'm building my joints, best architecture in the world. Will smoke em, eat and sleep like a bear, there isn't much greater things in life.

And it's true, if you are sick, have a dissorder, it could make it worse, weak minds can be formed wrong and damage isn't far, but if you are a stable person, or at least not disturbed in a certain way you are fine, we all are kinda crazy but that's different.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Because of the nature of the effects of weed, (stimulant etc) it can accelerate many different emotions and biological processes, as well as mental illness, yeah, but so can a crap-ton of other stimulants in life. None of which, have not the unrivalled power and usefulness of the great Cannabis plant.

So I disagree, my PSA _is_ ENTIRELY true. Again, if you prove this to be wrong. £1000 is yours. Again, you won't because you can't.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You just agreed with me, therefore I'm right. Just because other things do the same thing, doesn't mean I'm wrong.

I'll take that money in cheque form.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I agree'd that cannabis and other stimulants, stimulate the body. I agree'd that in your specific example of a person with a mental illness can have their illness stimulated/accelerated through cannabis is correct.

*I disagree that this makes my PSA, 'not entirely true.'*

To cite this is a 'connection' between cannabis and mental health is silly. I mean, seriously, say it out loud.


> If you already have a serious mental illness and you smoke weed, over time the chances of you going crazy increase


 You replace 'smoke weed' with 'live life,' and still conduct a survey/investigation to prove yourself right.

If you're trying to make £1000 with semantics and word-play, I'm afraid that won't work. But please keep trying, I'm having as much fun as you


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You said that all connections between weed and mental illness are incorrect, maybe you should have specified a bit better. Because it has been proven that if you have some sort of mental illness and you use it for a prolonged period of time, it increases the chances of you going nutty. If you meant that if you are a normal guy and you smoke weed your entire life and you won't go nutty from it, then that's true.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



> You said that all connections between weed and mental illness are incorrect, maybe you should have specified a bit better


Yes, I know what I said. I also said in my last post, that you could "prove" Living life and mental illness are connected. And yes, specifying... see above post concerning 'semantics/word-play.'

What can be "proved" and "conclusive scientific evidence" is not always the same thing (sad and ridiculous, I know, but true.) That is why there is so much mis-education and misdirection in the world. It's easy when you can "prove" anything yo want.

Anything else, fellow pot-head? I'd rather we didn't go in circles all night, but I will humour you for a little while longer if that's what you want

EDIT: <Ironically rolling a spliff while I wait for your response>


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yes, if you already have a mental illness and you live your life, over time it will get worse. But weed speeds up that process.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

so can many things, because not only chemical stimulants can be stimulants. There are visual stimulants like certain colours, or even person-specific/illness specific stimulants like... I dunno, seeing a certain act in life. All these things can 'speed up the process.'

Haha, here's one for ya: "Anti-psychosis drugs" Without the part in them that completely mongs you out and frazzles your brain, these too have been found to only worsen certain conditions.

anything can 'speed up the process,' which gives Cannabis no scientifically relevant connection to mental health.

The reason why your little fact is played on so much, and exaggerated so much, is because those in power are trying to keep the true potential of the Cannabis plant from being realised by humanity.

Did you know Cannabis was illegal in America long before people started smoking it?

(Sorry to disengage the circle there, feel free to answer question and return to circle.)


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

xenon we're from the same place, you can buy off of me.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't purchase weed...


...I have nothing more to say on that matter on the grounds of self-incrimination


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

meet me at the MANCHESTER EYE, i'll be wearing green.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao

Seeing as you mentioned it, don't you think calling it 'The Manchester Eye' is kind of highlighting the fact that's completely second-rate in comparison to London's. I get it, tourism and what-not, but it still makes me giggle


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



xenon_ said:


> so can many things, because not only chemical stimulants can be stimulants. There are visual stimulants like certain colours, or even person-specific/illness specific stimulants like... I dunno, seeing a certain act in life. All these things can 'speed up the process.'
> 
> Haha, here's one for ya: "Anti-psychosis drugs" Without the part in them that completely mongs you out and frazzles your brain, these too have been found to only worsen certain conditions.
> 
> ...



I'm all for getting rid of the shitty propaganda that keeps this sacred plant from being legal, but when it's been proven to speed up the effects of mental illnesses you can't ignore that. You're passing it off as more pot propaganda and nine times out of ten that's all it is, but this time it isn't.

I know this because when my doctor wouldn't give me my weed license I called this organization that deals with things like that and deals with weed laws. One of my doc's reasons for not giving it to me was that because I have depression that he worried that life long usage would make me go nutty and I too thought he was full of shit. I called this organization and spoke to one of the lawyers there who represent people in these cases and he verified it as well, which shocked me. So the guy from the organization that helps people get weed agreed with my doctor, not to mention all the studies they have done.

So, yes, no matter what if you have a mental illness and you don't get it treated properly it will get worse over time. Weed does speed this process up.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

 that was pretty cool the way you continued the circle, there. You're pretty clever.

I didn't put it completely down it to pot-propaganda. I simply discount it on a conclusive level because all 'mental health stimulants' (for lack of a better word) can and will have the same effect.

And the pot-propaganda - nines times out of ten - fails to mention this 'connection' in any detail, which means they completely lie and say, "Cannabis is directly connected to Mental Illnesses such as Scitzoph... Skytz... you know..."

In fact, come to think of it, I've never even witnessed your 'fact' presented on any kind of media. (Mind you, I don't really watch TV.)

Another fact that I'm guessing you won't address: Did you know that the Cannabis plant's hemp oil can be used to make plastic and a myriad of other products that we suck oil out of the earth for???

Again, for clarity... (And to challenge you in your circle maintenance...) I keep putting the word, Fact, in quotation marks, simply because it's not a connection in any realistic sense other than semantics.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Nice how you passed over what that lawyer said that debunked your argument. And yes, I'm well aware of all of the shit that hemp can do. It's why it's illegal, too many people would lose too much money if we got it legalized because it's better than 90% of the pills out there and we could use hemp to make better clothes and paper, etc etc.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Glad to know you know. It's great, ain't it



> Nice how you passed over what that lawyer said that debunked your argument


Hahaha, lawyer, hahaha, law... an extra big HAHAHA for making this statement and then going on to say why it's ILLEGAL in the first place.

But please, I love for you to explain what you meant by the above quote. I don't know what you're talking about. Not a big fan of law, as I'm sure you've figured out in this post


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If it was a regular lawyer, then I would agree. This guy deals specifically with weed laws and helps people get their license and are trying to get it legalized. There are foundations like that, just because you don't know about them doesn't mean they aren't real.

You obviously love weed as much as I do but are unwilling to accept anything negative about it. As I said before, 99% of the time it's propaganda bullshit to keep it from us but this time you were wrong and you just don't seem to want to accept it.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



xenon_ said:


> :lmao
> 
> Seeing as you mentioned it, don't you think calling it 'The Manchester Eye' is kind of highlighting the fact that's completely second-rate in comparison to London's. I get it, tourism and what-not, but it still makes me giggle


it's the only bit in Manchester that tries to copy London. We're pretty original with our clubz, cAnal street, Urbis, Afflecks and all the emo stuff which makes us original even though emos are not. 

after that we're another big city, the second biggest deal in England after London.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



DR JUPES said:


> it's the only bit in Manchester that tries to copy London. We're pretty original with our clubz, cAnal street, Urbis, Afflecks and all the emo stuff which makes us original even though emos are not.
> 
> after that we're another big city, the second biggest deal in England after London.


Oh hell yeah, I was just saying



Walls said:


> If it was a regular lawyer, then I would agree. *This guy deals specifically with weed laws and helps people get their license and are trying to get it legalized.* There are foundations like that, just because you don't know about them doesn't mean they aren't real.
> 
> You obviously love weed as much as I do but are unwilling to accept anything negative about it. As I said before, 99% of the time it's propaganda bullshit to keep it from us but this time you were wrong and you just don't seem to want to accept it.


You've intrigued me now, even though you didn't really do anything to explain the debunked argument. I guess I'll have to look it up, myself.

Thing is, Walls, I very rarely just accept anything another person tells me when it comes to scientific topics such as mental effects of chemicals. I'll never believe until I'm proved wrong, which, if you're right, will happen when I try and prove myself right.

And I've already said that _stimulants stimulate_ so I hope there's more to this case when I find it. *Do you have a name for this foundation?*

Also, it was a foundation probably similar to the one you've just described that got me researching cannabis in the first place so you assume too much.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't remember the name of the foundation off the top of my head, it was awhile ago. I'm aware that doesn't exactly help my case right now but again it was quite awhile ago. They basically told me that I had to change doc's if he wouldn't give me what I wanted and that they could try and set me up with someone who would do it for me. Thing is, my doctor has been fantastic for me and has gone above and beyond for me, this is the only thing we've disagreed on in over 12 years. I'm not going to drop him over this, he's fantastic.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm still gonna try and look it up and prove it wrong but from a debate standpoint, you're right, this is indeed pretty lame.

But f*ck it, we're humans, so I'll respond in kind:

Prescription Cannabis! Cool! Sorry, dude, I'm sure the illness you have that warrants the prescription is pretty f***'n far from cool. Unlucky, man:no:

side:Sneakily attempts to break the circle:side That's a shame; the whole doctor situation. How come he change his mind after helping you for 12 years?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I <3 weed arguments


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, man. Me too

Well, I love arguing all together, but still... right with you, bro(Y)


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Have you guys watched superhigh me


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Have you guys watched superhigh me


Yeah, but I watched it stoned so all I remember is some fat comedian smoking a volcano.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Super High Me was awesome, as is Doug Benson.

And speaking of amazing uses for weed, they just discovered that it can help with MRSA, which is an anti-biotic resistant infection that kills a lot of people: http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/story?id=5787866&page=1#.Tl54UB8Z4d8.facebook

It really is a magical plant.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Fantastic article.

The research still has a way to go, though, it seems. I bet it didn't make TV, though. But yeah man, the truth vibrations respect no barriers. Keep up the good work, Dr Appendino and Dr Gibbons.



> "You can almost think of the cannabis plant as a mini pharma industry in its own right."


Gold.

I'll be looking into these scientists soon. Why do I get the feeling that one will be dead by now, and the other will be a discredited bum? 

EDIT: Never seen Superhigh, Cole. Not seen many stoner films, which is surprising now that I think about it.

_How High_ was pretty good


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Super High Me is a documentary though, How High was a movie. In the doc Doug Benson takes 30 days off smoking weed and takes some tests to measure where is at health wise. Then he does nothing but smoke for 30 days straight and does the same tests to see where he is at. Of note, Benson is one of the biggest stoners in the world and he stopped cold turkey and had zero withdrawals, so fuck you Dr. Drew.

And thankfully I am smoking currently, took a few days off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

41 more posts. We can do it, all we need to do is blaze MORE.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I'll be satisfied with being top 6 in posts. Ya boy Wrestlingfan hardly posts anymore so Cole will probally replace him as I will soon replace Wrestlingfan enterting the top 5. Wait than Rated R is still on vacation so King might take his place and he will be inserted in top 6 and Cole will be boosted down. Than I will stay in the same position. Way out of line.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

5 more posts and you'll be in the top 6. Then you just another 60 posts to be in the top 5, and then by that time you'll probably need another 100 posts to get in the top 4. You'll probably never move up after that.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I just found out you could check how many posts you have in a thread , cool . P.Smith has 23 , what an epic troll . :lmao 

Anyway i'm kind of getting back into smoking now after a long clean slate . I said I wouldn't toke this year as it's my final year and i'm swamped with work , but weed is actually helping me TBH . I just promisised myself I wouldn't go into lab praticals stoned , just for my own safety though . 

On the note of withdrawal , did anyone here ever get them ? I remember toking for almost a year flat and stopped and had zero withdrawals . I mean nothing , it's amazing .


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm stopping for a while, but i'm going to do it if it snows, building snowmen when you;re high is fun.


----------



## Bully1 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm only 16 and I have smoked weed more times than I can count. It is some good shit, very relaxing, and fun with friends. My only problem was it lead to more serious matters. For instance, I didn't have money for weed so I stole some pain killers from my mother because she had to take them, after she had surgery. She wasn't abusing them as she was really sick but I made some stupid mistakes and stole some oxycontins and Valium. I got hooked on that shit for a few months. You feel awesome but it sucks because it fucks up your eating, your sleeping, and your everyday life and you can't stop. Eventually, I got caught by my mom and was forced to detox. I have never been more sick in my life... But yeah I haven't smoked weed in like a year. Wish I had money for it. Weed=good but don't go for the stronger shit.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Shit i have a lot of posts in here^^, i guess it slowly is getting bigger by time, i am probably gonna be replaced though, the only guy safe is Walls, you can try to beat him at posting in a Getting high Thread, Walls posts when he fucking sleeps, and he never goes out of crazy walls storys which are called on the wall-the true story, yeah i'm maybe a bit high, a hit there, a hit there and weed was everywhere^^. This thread feels like a little groupe in high shool, full of stoners, not many enter our ground at the shool yard, but when they do they are high, good for us.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You all bow to the King Of Kings, you'll never take my #1 spot. 

And as far as withdrawals go, I smoked everyday for a year and stopped cold turkey and had zero withdrawals. And if I don't get any, then no one should. I have one of the most addictive minds ever.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I never had any withdrawals either. The only thing was I would have these crazy fucking dreams. Some of them were pretty fucked up. That lasted a couple weeks then eventually stopped, but other than that I was fine.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I only dream about twice a year, it's weird.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't have withdrawals for anything. I use to smoke a lot of blazing, which happened a lot so I was smoking a lot, but then I just decided to quit because it was affecting me while I was playing sports and it was expensive as shit. I also stopped drinking alcohol for a year when I had enough of puking while drunk and acting like a dumbass, once again it didn't bother me at all.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Obviously you didn't get withdrawals from not drinking anymore, there is no way at your age you could have drank enough to get addicted. It can definitely happen, but I doubt even at your worst time you drank enough to get addicted.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Well I was drinking nearly after weekend, and need to consume a lot to get drunk. And no I'm not bragging about that, that is the dumbest thing to fucking brag about, of course you don't want to be an absolute lightweight, but why the fuck would you want to drink more before you get drunk? Waste of money and it tastes like shit.

But yeah, I wasn't an alcoholic, so I doubt I would have gotten withdrawal symptoms, but I don't get addicted to stuff easily and am easily able to stop doing something if I so choice.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I only dream about twice a year, it's weird.


Well you probably only sleep 5+ hours twice a year.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That's closer to being true than you'd think.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

No doubt.

I honestly think this is the longest running non-sticky thread ever, I don't ever remember a thread that wasn't stickied being active for so long, well there is one, the Funny Wrestling Pictures thread in GW, but even that was made last year, but that's besides the point.

Question for all my fellow stoners, do you think this thread will ever die? serious replies please none of that "as long as I'm here I'll make sure it never dies".

I honestly think this thread won't ever die, there's so many regular posters now, that even if one or two take an absence the other few will keep a discussion going, that's why this thread has stayed so strong even after the second most posting member of this thread went on a vacation (yours truly of course).

Half a year on the 28th. :hb


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I think this thread goes away when weed goes away.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

as long as I'm here I'll make sure it never dies


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I think this thread goes away when weed goes away.


:agree:



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> as long as I'm here I'll make sure it never dies


fpalm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I copied that straight out of your post.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Where did you go on vacay again, Rated R? And I have no idea how you have been away from home for so long, I would have stroked out by now. But I hate to travel, so it's probably just me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

This thread will die at some time though, I've already had to bump it from the second or third page a couple of times to ensure it won't.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm with Walls, as long as the magical plant exists, there'll be smokers like us in the IWC, and folks to pop on the thread and say hi or whatever. I started posting on here simply because Cole Phelps said he was the biggest stoner on the forum. Had to challenge that one, haha.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole has taken an odd turn as of late.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I believe he's trying to just troll now or he was always a troll.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'd love to actually talk with him in real life, I think it would be quite the experience.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

And he wishes he could have a threesome with you and your wife. Maybe that dream can come true for the both of you then. :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, I don't think so.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Where did you go on vacay again, Rated R? And I have no idea how you have been away from home for so long, I would have stroked out by now. But I hate to travel, so it's probably just me.


I'm in Mexico, great fucking place to go for vacation, but really hating the internet feeds here, maybe it's just where our place is, I don't know I'm off from college till next year so just giving myself all the time I need in this beautiful sun, yeah I've always loved traveling.



Walls said:


> Cole has taken an odd turn as of late.





UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I believe he's trying to just troll now or he was always a troll.


Oh guys you need to fill me in, what's he been doing?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Well that's just such a shame.

And I'm going to have the 2000 post btw, I'll make sure of it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Mexico? You're fucking insane. Have fun getting your head chopped off, I ain't paying to get you back son.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> And I'm going to have the 2000 post btw, I'll make sure of it.


Well even I could do that If I double post. 

Without double posting, I'm calling you out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I just noticed this thread and the sport sections has made my posts day sky rocket. I was in the low 5 befores and now I'm near 7.

I'll quadruple post if I need to Rated R.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Meh, I thought you were something special when you said you would for sure get the 2000th post, shame just another fellow on the block.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Bro you got the 1000 post, I was only 999. SO CLOSE.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Just to be a dick, 2000 is mine.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Ya, not happening.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I think it will.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I shall win.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I win.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I WIN! HAHAHA RATED R AND WALLS SUCK!

I know you've been watching Walls.

EDIT: YOU MOTHER FUCKER.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao

I did watch, you're right. Oh, that was good.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I WIN! HAHAHA RATED R AND WALLS SUCK!
> 
> I know you've been watching Walls.
> 
> EDIT: YOU MOTHER FUCKER.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Unlucky, friend


----------



## sesel (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Never


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm going on a cruise in December and going to Jamaica. Defiantly gotta get some bud from there again, CRAZY shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I heard its really hard to actually find the good shit there, but if you can get the best then it truly is some of the best weed.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Me and my boy Lawrence smoked a blunt yesterday and than walked to the hot tub. We also played poker earlier in the day and the blunt got us both fucked up. Blunts mess you up more than anything personally as it has that certain taste to it that just hits your head even more than a bong would. We end up hanging out and ranting while high until about 7 am in the morning. Not too shabby.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Try an Iron lung or a vaporizer and a blunt will seem like nothing.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Vap's also make your weed last a lot longer too. Get the Volcano, if you have $700+ to spend. I did it it's so worth it.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never even heard of these creations you guys are speaking of.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Look up "Iron Lung" or "Lung" they're easy to make and great for blazing. You have to buy vaporizers, but they're worth it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Do you guys like me ? Also do you think it's wierd i smoke weed everyday


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

No and no.

Hahaha, I'm joking, I don't even know you. But no you're not weird for smoking everyday. In fact, you do realise that you're asking latter question on a 'Getting High' thread, hahaha

If this is a ploy to get my vote for rookie of the year, then it won't work My vote's going to GreenDayEdgeHead

By the way, what happened with your 'Ask Cole' thread? It had my interest but you abandoned it.


EDIT: Oh know, you answered :lmao what bad timing. Oh and I'm now a fan. So yes I like you, and no you're not weird etc. (Y)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I'll vote Walls for poster of the year so that he can finally feel accepted.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Are you guys going to vote for me in the 11ER of the year award


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

there is a voting? Didn't realize that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Idk Cole, Haystacks is a pretty good poster in the sports section.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Since when has there been voting and when does all this take place? What are all the awards? I've been in and out of this place for 4 years now and have not voted shit.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Voting's in December bro. onestly without being arrogant. I feel im the main reason people are excited early this year. Because i keep going on and on about being 11er of the year and its getting People excited and lets be onest here most of them want me to lose and that's cool. This was my plan from the start and its working to perfection. Soon everyone will be talking about who their voting for and it's all thanks too me. I just felt this forum needed a spark something to get people excited and talking. The rawlin fued im working on is gaining momentum and if this rants a mania challenge happens needless to say this forum will go into meltdown. I'm not doing this because im cocky or arrogant. I'm just a huge fan of this forum and i think theirs so many cool things we can do. we've just gotta be creative .


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'll vote Walls for poster of the year so that he can finally feel accepted.



I'd vote for myself as poster of the year, just based off of how fucking amazing I am.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Walls can i still count on your vote for best newcomer we both know i've got what it takes im over as fuck on this forum ive made you laugh ive made you cry i even bought a tear to your eye so dont denie this guy of that award so i can beat rawlin make him sore


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

You can count on my vote Cole.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Holla holla holla*



Mankycaaant said:


> You can count on my vote Cole.


Thank you manky it's great to have you back btw do you think jimmy Wang yang will forgive me for saying I'd kill him


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

How could I not vote for you, Cole?


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Voting's in December bro. onestly without being arrogant. I feel im the main reason people are excited early this year. Because i keep going on and on about being 11er of the year and its getting People excited and lets be onest here most of them want me to lose and that's cool. This was my plan from the start and its working to perfection. Soon everyone will be talking about who their voting for and it's all thanks too me. I just felt this forum needed a spark something to get people excited and talking. The rawlin fued im working on is gaining momentum and if this rants a mania challenge happens needless to say this forum will go into meltdown. I'm not doing this because im cocky or arrogant. I'm just a huge fan of this forum and i think theirs so many cool things we can do. we've just gotta be creative .


Yup, I totally agree. The only reason I even remotely care about the awards is because you keep hyping them up.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole, Kelso is better


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Playing the waiting game right now, isn't so fun.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Waiting for your guy to pick up is never fun.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Damn straight. I was told I was getting it earlier on today, gave me a time... well, since that time passed, I've been waiting near enough four hours. Not looking good.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, they don't tend to have the best sense of time. The guy I get it off of never has it when he says he is going to.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Never get your shit on a friday, you outta know that.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Fuck that, they have the easiest job in the world. No sympathy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Not exactly the easiest since they have to avoid the cops and shit like that.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

No sympathy, not any at all, i am just saying if you wanna have a good weekend get your shit a day or two before, who wants to wait around on a friday, just sucks. And i personally feel dealers are some of the biggest douches ever, come when they want, or fuck around with you, try to con you, i've got a Rasta Man now who just lives 10 minits away with the bus, the first great dealer i ever had, you go to his home to get the stuff, so no waiting and he always gives out good, plus he let's you try it and if he likes you can hang out with him.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Having a new dealer or a dealer you don't know would indeed suck as they would always be trying to give you less, give you shit weed, and trying to screw you any way possible. They also probably would give deals or anything like that.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> No sympathy, not any at all, i am just saying if you wanna have a good weekend get your shit a day or two before, who wants to wait around on a friday, just sucks. And i personally feel dealers are some of the biggest douches ever, come when they want, or fuck around with you, try to con you, i've got a Rasta Man now who just lives 10 minits away with the bus, the first great dealer i ever had, you go to his home to get the stuff, so no waiting and he always gives out good, plus he let's you try it and if he likes *you can hang out with him*.


I'd avoid that one. Don't want to be there when the cops burst through his door. My first dealer was awful. He lived with his mom and it was one of those places where you couldn't just get your shit and leave, you had to stay and mingle for an hour. I hated it. I just want to get my shit and leave.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

you are right but who cares i dont mind, it will come how it will come, i know what you mean though, a few years ago i had a friend from turkey, he always insisted i go to him and we smoke a few, he always said his parents were cool with him smoking weed, but EVERY TIME they would yell at each other in Turkey Language and i could understand the basic story, but the other day he would say the same again and if you told him, well what about last night, he would say something like nah that was different, after a while i just said fuck it, i always felt horrible sitting there listening people scream because i am there smoking weed, when i didn´t wanna come in in the first place...


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

It's getting dry in Australia i hope my dealer and get some more weed soon or i dont know what im going to do i need my weed i need my daily smoke


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You're Australian?


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I've had it a couple of times. Not a fan of it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yes im Australian i also owe my drug dealer $1645 dollars


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

WTF Cole. You shouldn't be building a debt with a dealer. That's trouble.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Ive had it for like a year im only starting to pay it off now im going to give him $650 on Monday and ive already gave him $ 350 so that's most of it payed off it a really great story ill tell you guys more when i get home from work tonight


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Ive had it for like a year im only starting to pay it off now im going to give him $650 on Monday and ive already gave him $ 350 so that's most of it payed off it a really great story ill tell you guys more when i get home from work tonight


You'd be a dead man if you were in a country like Mexico.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Owing money to a dealer is a crazy position to get yourself in. I'd rather not smoke if I couldn't pay.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Felt like getting wreckless last night. I took 2 one milligram bars with my friends and then smoked about 4 blunts and to top it of, we smoked a six gram blunt, with four different types of bud, highlighted by Silver Haze. I don't remember anything, expect us getting pulled over and somehow not searched. Thank the lord. I would of been typing from jail lol.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoked weed twice and it literally have zero effect on me. So I haven't done it again. Waste of money cause apparently it doesn't do anything to me


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I smoked weed twice and it literally have zero effect on me. So I haven't done it again. Waste of money cause apparently it doesn't do anything to me


I was like that. I tried smoking it and baking it in a cake and neither had an affect on me. Then I tried a bong and it worked perfectly and I've used bongs ever since.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Yes im Australian i also owe my drug dealer $1645 dollars



You have the nicest drug dealer in the world, I would have gotten my ass beaten down many dollars ago. I would never, under any circumstances, owe a drug dealer that much money. That pretty much gives them a license to do whatever they want to you.


----------



## Nicky Flash (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I used to smoke fairly often with my friends. I haven't smoked in almost two years though. I'm not opposed to smoking it, but I don't go seeking it out. If I'm at a party, and somebody offers me some I'll smoke but thats about it.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



SN0WMAN said:


> I was like that. I tried smoking it and baking it in a cake and neither had an affect on me. Then I tried a bong and it worked perfectly and I've used bongs ever since.


i have a plastic bong that was okay but i bought a glass bong b/c i thought that would be better. anyway whenever i'd had the glass bong my head goes west and i start tripping which would be awful except the other night i got food poisoning and or maybe alcohol poisoning or something and i nearly puked in my sleep except i was tripping and voices told me to go to the bathroom :lmao. would spend the rest of the night on the bathroom floor barely able to move except to shift myself.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> I smoked weed twice and it literally have zero effect on me. So I haven't done it again. Waste of money cause apparently it doesn't do anything to me


It doesn't effect many people their first time, sometimes second as well, if you continued you would have started feeling it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It doesn't effect many people their first time, sometimes second as well, if you continued you would have started feeling it.



Sucks for those people, I got fucking blasted my first time. I remember some of the first few times I got high, I got so, so fucked. Hard to replicate those early sessions.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't smoke or drink, mostly cuz I never bothered trying it in the first place and apparently I don't need it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Have you guys watched weeds ? If not you should check it out im watching it now im really baked and ive got the munchies is anybody else smoking atm. . Also what is the best weed movie you've ever seen. And what's the best weed song you've ever heard


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Movie; Half Baked
tv show: that 70´s Show
song: because i got high


----------



## Ultimate Showdown (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Did it a few times, not doing it anymore. It's really, really stupid to smoke it. And what really pisses me off is that people who brag or say they smoke weed just to look cool and such, not saying you guys do it but to the people who do: Eat Shit.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

It looks so cool to look like a junkie passed out on the couch though, if only i could shit my pants in my sleep, all my friends would say how cool i am.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> It looks so cool to look like a junkie passed out on the couch though, if only i could shit my pants in my sleep, all my friends would say how cool i am.


:lmao


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I wouldnt say "Nope "

More like "Nope "

I don't need to infect my body with that crap to feel relaxed and good with myself. I find it sad that people have to poison themselves to be satisfied with their lives. People go on about how weed isn't addictive, or weed isn't bad for you. Granted, weed does not contain addictive agents like cigarettes do, but like TV, chocolate, or sex, ANYTHING you enjoy can cause an addiction. And, yes, WEED in of itself isn't bad for you, but SMOKING weed is horrible for you. Sorry about going off on a big rant, but smoking and it's knock-on effects have impacted me very harshly throughout my life and I enjoy a little vent session every now and then


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Josh Parry said:


> I wouldnt say "Nope "
> 
> More like "Nope "
> 
> I don't need to infect my body with that crap to feel relaxed and good with myself. I find it sad that people have to poison themselves to be satisfied with their lives. People go on about how weed isn't addictive, or weed isn't bad for you. Granted, weed does not contain addictive agents like cigarettes do, but like TV, chocolate, or sex, ANYTHING you enjoy can cause an addiction. And, yes, WEED in of itself isn't bad for you, but SMOKING weed is horrible for you. Sorry about going off on a big rant, but smoking and it's knock-on effects have impacted me very harshly throughout my life and I enjoy a little vent session every now and then


I am not infecting my body with anything and feel just as good without weed. Sorry but these posts with the 'mightier than thou' attitude just piss me off. I have no addiction whatsoever to weed. Never felt the need to move to any hardcore drugs either. If weed has disrupted your life or any of your friends, then it is totally your own or the persons fault. 

Also I'm a proud TV and sex addict. Not big on chocolate tho.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I love these completely misinformed and miseducated people who use terms like 'poison' and 'crap' when it comes to weed, hahaha.

They don't realise that they're playing puppets to big, evil corporations by repeating these stupid, stupid mantras.

... "Infect my body with that crap" :lmao


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

What i dont get is people looking down on other for things they do, if you dont do anything and die a virgin that´s fine with me, i just dont get why other people have to be like you i´m not one to conpare big things to little ones but its extactly the kind of thinking people had who did big evil on this planet, either you are like me or you are the enemy,


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



xenon_ said:


> I love these completely misinformed and miseducated people who use terms like 'poison' and 'crap' when it comes to weed, hahaha.
> 
> They don't realise that they're playing puppets to big, evil corporations by repeating these stupid, stupid mantras.
> 
> ... "Infect my body with that crap" :lmao


I dont smoke cuz I just never bothered taking it up. But if theres a poison out there, alcohol is far worse than weed will ever be. Never heard of anyone dying of weed poisoning or dying in a crash from pot. But I do hear plenty who drink themselves to death and drive and drink and end up dead or kill someone else.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> I dont smoke cuz I just never bothered taking it up. But if theres a poison out there, alcohol is far worse than weed will ever be. Never heard of anyone dying of weed poisoning or dying in a crash from pot. But I do hear plenty who drink themselves to death and drive and drink and end up dead or kill someone else.


Oh it's true. It's damn true

Haha, imagine smoking and driving... paranoid up to death, haha... "I'm not going one notch above 15mph. And I know I'm not turning for at least 500 yards but I'm indicating anyway."
:lmao

And alchohol-related deaths go WAAAAAY beyond drinking and driving.

And talk about poison.... <whistles> regular drinking has a shit-ton more adverse effects than regular weed-smoking.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Josh Parry said:


> I wouldnt say "Nope "
> 
> More like "Nope "
> 
> I don't need to infect my body with that crap to feel relaxed and good with myself. I find it sad that people have to poison themselves to be satisfied with their lives. People go on about how weed isn't addictive, or weed isn't bad for you. Granted, weed does not contain addictive agents like cigarettes do, but like TV, chocolate, or sex, ANYTHING you enjoy can cause an addiction. And, yes, WEED in of itself isn't bad for you, but SMOKING weed is horrible for you. Sorry about going off on a big rant, but smoking and it's knock-on effects have impacted me very harshly throughout my life and I enjoy a little vent session every now and then


You drink alcohol?...........

Enough said.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Josh Parry said:


> I wouldnt say "Nope "
> 
> More like "Nope "
> 
> I don't need to infect my body with that crap to feel relaxed and good with myself. I find it sad that people have to poison themselves to be satisfied with their lives. People go on about how weed isn't addictive, or weed isn't bad for you. Granted, weed does not contain addictive agents like cigarettes do, but like TV, chocolate, or sex, ANYTHING you enjoy can cause an addiction. And, yes, WEED in of itself isn't bad for you, but SMOKING weed is horrible for you. Sorry about going off on a big rant, but smoking and it's knock-on effects have impacted me very harshly throughout my life and I enjoy a little vent session every now and then



The act of smoking it isn't bad for you either if you just smoke weed. If you mix it with tobacco, that's another story.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Drug dealers are so fucking unreliable, I once had to wait 5 days for my main guy to pick up, apart from him I had to suffer with about 5 grams of fucking ***** for £50.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

In all fairness, "each to their own" applies here. I and others don't smoke weed because a.) We are happy as we are, b.) we don't want smoke in out systems, and c.) It's illegal where we live. I suppose others might do it because they enjoy the thrill, need the relief from stress, or it's legal in their country. Don't get my earlier post wrong, I'm not taking a holier-than-thou stance at all, it's just my opinion, and I apologize if you disagree with it


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Mr.English said:


> Drug dealers are so fucking unreliable, I once had to wait 5 days for my main guy to pick up, apart from him I had to suffer with about 5 grams of fucking ***** for £50.


My favorite is when they say they'll be home in 15-20 minutes. 2 hours later you're still waiting for a phone call. Drug dealer time is annoying as shit. I have about 4-5 dealers that I rotate around, this helps to avoid this issue.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Guys i have a problem. I want to buy a new bong. However the only place i can think of that would sell them is in the shopping centre i work at. All i can think is what a dickhead ill look like if they dont sell bongs . They sell weed legally butt it doesn't mean they sell bongs what should i do just ask when i buy the weed or what should i call it a bong or water pipe and why im asking have you guys smoked K2 the LEGAL weed ?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Have you looked for bongs online? Perhaps that could be the solution. Why is there only one store that sells bongs? I thought they were pretty easy to get.


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

K2 is alrite as a substitute when I can't get hold of the real thing, but nothing compares to the taste and smell of real illegal weed.

It does the job and I have managed to smoke enough to make me feel as if I have smoked through a half ounce easily.

As for bongs buying online is easiest in my opinion it means you dont have to look like a dick going into a shop and having to ask unless they have them on display, buying online also gives you more of a choice in colour, style, size and look of the bong/water pipe.

Also have any of you guys had any experience in making tea with bud/stem?
Making it with stem takes a while longer, likely to take 1 1/2 for the strongest possible, but either way it completely chilled me out after spending a day searching through countless jobs etc.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

FUCK K2. I got absolutely RETARDED off it. I was numb and couldn't feel my body and I had the weirdest state of mind on that. FUCK THAT. HEADTRIP SUCKS.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

High Check In what up


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I always get bongs online. Much easier and they have a bigger selection on those sites anyway.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

My friend blows glass, and custom made my bong  He's really only making hookahs right now, but if he starts doing bongs again I'll let you know. $100 and you can have a sick custom bong. Here's one of his hookahs. All the connections are glass on glass, and everything except for the hose is glass.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Guys i just bought my new bong !!!!!!!!!! It has an awesome scorpion on it. Fuck buying online i got it now ill take a pic later it's tall as fuck which is good because my other one is small


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

That's a sick looking hookah. Haven't done sheesha in a long time. Might just go get some tobacco for it tomorrow.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I really, really want a Hookah but all the ones I have seen here in the city start at $200 and I don't want one that bad.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

guys you should see my new bong it's awesome Im smoking some k2 as well,you should buy some it's good shit

Anyway i had a good day today as mentioned i bought a new bong bought some k2 which got me really stonded, hired driver sf and it seems like a cool game, as well as finally buying a membership on here 

it's been a great day. im going to bed to have a wank smoke some k2 and get some sleep no work for me tommorow i worked hard today that's what i forgot to mention 


one last thing 

here's a question i set myself a goal not to drink this month but my family's going to the pub tommorow should i get drunk or be a man and resist tempation


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I have no interest in K2. I'd rather not have any weed at all and let my tolerance recover for a few days then buy that shit.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

it's good walls seriously man i haven't felt that stonded since my first smoke when i was 16 it's strong shit that's why i love it 

plus i still got the normal shit in my cupboard i just wanted to try something different. allthough i can't wait to smoke real weed throw this bong that will be an experience. the cone piece is huge i mean HUGE


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If you go to the pub, you'll drink. I think we both know that.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

What's that supposed to mean ?


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Harder to resist temptation when you are surrounded by people who are drinking, not to mention tons alcohol being around.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I feel you man. but im enjoying the break i really have no desire to drink anymore . Wierd considering how much i used to love a stoch on the rocks ay


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> What's that supposed to mean ?



It means exactly what I said. If you are trying to stop drinking, why go to a place that is only there for drinking and everyone around you is going to be drinking? Not a good move.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Has anyone here ever gotten high on hash? seriously this shit is pissing me off, I got some hash and I've honestly rolled it so numerous times in cigs just like others have rolled it (watched numerous videos and read on how you roll it), I roll it pretty well, it doesn't run or anything and runs amazingly, and I smoke it like a regular cigarette, not like you would with a joint, am I doing anything wrong?

Don't even get a small buzz, the hash is pretty deadly so I'm apparently supposed to be getting baked, I can't hot knife or under the glass thing btw.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If that's not working then I don't know what to tell you. Maybe you got ripped off? I just smoked it like a joint and got blasted.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

You were able to get hash in Ontario? so when you say you smoked it like a joint, I'm guessing you mixed the hash with some tobacco and rolled it in a cigarette and smoked it with the filter close enough to your mouth and inhaling the air from the boggie? (the way you smoke joints).


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't ever use filters. But that is what I did, yes. And it was the worst tasting shit ever, almost made me throw up. But it did the trick. If I had to choose between hash and weed I would choose weed every time. Hash will get you really high but it's a dirty feeling high, if that makes any sense.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Hash is all I could get for years in Europe , now it's mostly just weed around . I don't see anything you're doing wrong . You just put it in a joint and smoke it , simple as . If you're not getting high , you're just getting ripped off .


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Might be because I was smoking it like a cigarette, I tried smoking it like a joint a month ago and I remember the inhaling part was brutal, hurt the lungs like shit, and It just tasted like I was inhaling tobacco (and of course you don't smoke tobacco like a joint), I thought I would hurt my lungs smoking tobacco like that and haven't smoked it like that since, I'll give it another try seeing as that's how you guys smoked it and actually got high.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

My mum swears by hash. she said back in the day people use to smoke it off their oven using a straw LOL personally that sounds to hectic for me to try id rather roll it in a joint or w/e my mum was also telling me she once had a brew with a carpet cleaner because he noticed her bong anyway he had some really good hash and she invited him to the party they where having that night. Man i wish i lived back then so many mark out moments


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah I heard about under the glass thing and sucking the smoke with a straw, I tried it but my hash doesn't burn into smoke, it just becomes hot and than I break it down, there are different kinds of hash.

I honestly always wonder how much more chill it would be If I was a teen in the 90's, watching amazing wrestling, TV shows, movies, everything was the shit back than, and being high for all of it would indeed be filled with mark out moments, would definitely loved to be a teen in the 90's than in the late 00's.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Hash is fucking great, way better than normal shit.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Went to Lawrence's house and we smoked a pretty good amount of weed through the bong. We got pretty damn high and than started doing Wrestling promos on camera. (Soon to be posted).


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Went to Lawrence's house and we smoked a pretty good amount of weed through the bong. We got pretty damn high and than started doing Wrestling promos on camera. (Soon to be posted).


:lmao first thing that popped into my head after reading that were the Hardy Boys.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> :lmao first thing that popped into my head after reading that were the Hardy Boys.


I smoked and got the munchies. Than you posted this while I was eating and than I was forced to throwup. Nice~

The video is pretty funny but som of it is inside jokes in a way. I wonder if it's noticeable if we are high.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao true enough, I should of said Fat Hardy though, all the videos they have posted online, they are either drunk or baked, and it's not like they have anything better to do with their lives while being high.

Complete waste of your weed.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yes but only a couple of times. It really isn't anything special.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

So, I have Arkham City but no plant until Friday. Fuck my life.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Would never happen to me, see that's the downside of owning your place, or a place where you can smoke weed at anytime.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

The positives of living by yourself FAR outweigh the negatives, so I'm fine with it. I've been living on my own since I was 17.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

The only downside is not having some fresh home cooked meals when I come home from work. I recently just moved back home after living out for 3 years (its a recession ) and having my mom's cooking has made the transition more than bearable lol. Plus, I recently realized that I can smoke weed in my basement and the smoke doesn't travel upstairs. I smoked a joint last night, went upstairs to grab a drink, and it didn't smell at all. Pretty awesome considering my mom still has no idea that I've been high for the last 5 years.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



holycityzoo said:


> The only downside is not having some fresh home cooked meals when I come home from work. I recently just moved back home after living out for 3 years (its a recession ) and having my mom's cooking has made the transition more than bearable lol. Plus, I recently realized that I can smoke weed in my basement and the smoke doesn't travel upstairs. I smoked a joint last night, went upstairs to grab a drink, and it didn't smell at all. Pretty awesome considering my mom still has no idea that I've been high for the last 5 years.


You're lucky your folks own the place they do, In my house It doesn't even take half a second after I've lit the joint for the smell to travel upstairs from the basement.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> :lmao true enough, I should of said Fat Hardy though, all the videos they have posted online, they are either drunk or baked, and it's not like they have anything better to do with their lives while being high.
> 
> Complete waste of your weed.


I completely disagree. We thought of our own material and it was about a two minute promo between the both of us. To me, It's very exciting and interesting when writing and acting stuf out on weed, Particularly Wrestling promos. I'm a huge Wrestling fan though and I'm just starting to get my buddy into it so it was pretty hilarious. I understand why some would differ from doing it though.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, sitting on my ass doing nothing, taking pictures, making videos, never been a fan of anyone of that while I'm high.

I've taken pictures of course when I'm out with the boys and what not but that's completely random, even made videos on how we were acting and what we were doing, but that's when we have more than enough weed for the day, so killing a few minutes of our high wouldn't really hurt.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I agree on the sitting on your ass and taking pictures part. I always try to do something that challenges me or entertains me in an adventurus creative way and doing Wrestling promos easilly falls in that category for me personally. I'm not a fan of filming while I'm high in general though.

Edit: Ok here's the video fellas...I'm the taller one and the other guy is Lawrence who I've mentioned on a few occasions in this thread. We were pretty stoned but it was cooling off big time considering how many takes we did. Did we still look semi stoned? Hope you guys enjoy it and would love to hear feedback!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTFFC8sqHfo


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao that's pretty good I must say, you can definitely cut a better promo than Lawrence, he wasn't too bad I guess.

It's funny in the beginning your friend is looking at the camera and zoning out and all the sudden awhile after you start talking he looks at you all funny like "where the fuck did you come from" than looks at the camera and makes this funny ass face, I don't know if that was part of the promo or not but seemed to me like he was tripping, not a bad thing btw.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Lawrence was funny but funny in the sense that you are laughing at him. His was more improvised and sloppy while I wrote mine and went over my lines (all while being pretty high). Mine could of been better as well though but I'm satisfied for now. Glad you enjoyed it man!


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

That is better than any promo I could ever do (Y) Kudos to you and Lawrence.



> It's funny in the beginning your friend is looking at the camera and zoning out and all the sudden awhile after you start talking he looks at you all funny like "where the fuck did you come from" than looks at the camera and makes this funny ass face, I don't know if that was part of the promo or not but seemed to me like he was tripping, not a bad thing btw.


Couldn't put it better myself :lmao


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Not sure if Lawrence was tripping out or not, I'll have to take that up with him today as I'll be over his house smoking again. He is a huge pothead who smokes everyday and has a big tolerence so I'm the one that is usually tripping out more compared to him. Who knows but it was an awkward moment to say the least, Originaly I was supposed to be standing there and he would walk up but we decided to switch gears since I started ranting first. The setting actually came out pretty good considering we had to set the camera down and had nobody to film.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*I need weed*

Fuck ! My drug dealer called me back. He said he cant get any weed. What am i going to do ? Im fucked i cant go without my daily smoke this is bullshit . I cant handle this


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You can't handle a day without weed? I'm on like day 3 or 4 straight with no weed.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I could but i still need some muthafucking weed ive got the money i just need the product


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, it's frustrating as fuck when you have money and no one has anything.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I onestly have no idea what im going to do. I dont think i can handle going days without weed. I'm serious !


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



holycityzoo said:


> My favorite is when they say they'll be home in 15-20 minutes. 2 hours later you're still waiting for a phone call. Drug dealer time is annoying as shit. I have about 4-5 dealers that I rotate around, this helps to avoid this issue.


I know about 9 dealers, but being 14, I only know two that doesn't try to rip me off to the max. One of which never has anything X_X


----------



## TheCataclysm (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Dealers around my area have always seemed to have their own time system, the dealer I started off buying weed from used to say he would be able to meet me in ten to fifteen minutes, two and an a half hour later, still standing at the place he told me to meet him.

So in the end I decided to start using a mates mate who can run weed over to me from his on his bike, so the issue got solved for me, but nower days his weed is so shit, its homegrown, damp and weak as fuck (but for a half ounce it looks like atleast an ounce and a half, as the buds are so fluffy and light, yet slightly damp.)

Anyone know the magic xbox trick? Stick two king skins together place a bud or two on top of an xbox for 5-10 mins depending on the dampness and before you know it your wet/damp weed is crispy and grinds up beautifully.



> I know about 9 dealers, but being 14, I only know two that doesn't try to rip me off to the max. One of which never has anything X_X


I know how you feel, I used to go through a stage of getting ripped off by dealers before they realised how much custom they could get out of me if they didn't, the easiest thing to do in the case you think your getting ripped off is ask for either your money back or say you can get a better deal somewhere else, kinda like some shops do if your selling them xbox games or someshizz. Either that or if the dealers a pussy and looks like he wont be able to do jack then lob a rock through his window with a note on it when its dark. Did the trick for me (Y)



> I onestly have no idea what im going to do. I dont think i can handle going days without weed. I'm serious !


I know what your going through I am currently trying to scrape together the few bits of bud and thc left in my many grinders ive collected from friends etc. just to satisfy my urges till I can manage to get hold a dealer that actually has some weed, as everywhere ive tried today has either run out or their out somewhere... Days without weed are ok, if you have something like an xbox or something to pass the time but as I owed a dealer money I gave him my xbox as it was on its way to the RROD.


----------



## Killswitch (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Getting high on the daily (yes it keeps me going), but I'm no addict. I gave up on the hard drinking / drugs, so marijuana is all I'm left with it...it's harmless imo as I'm sure most would agree it should be legalized.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

The news yesterday said something about legalizing it, or maybe one state at least. Not sure about the details.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Ok here's the video fellas...I'm the taller one and the other guy is Lawrence who I've mentioned on a few occasions in this thread. We were pretty stoned but it was cooling off big time considering how many takes we did. Did we still look semi stoned? Hope you guys enjoy it and would love to hear feedback!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTFFC8sqHfo


Not bad at all. I could tell you dudes were high, but it made it more entertaining, to be honest. Keep it up (Y)



Mr.English said:


> I know about 9 dealers, but being 14, I only know two that doesn't try to rip me off to the max. One of which never has anything X_X


All throughout High School I got ripped off. I got sold .7's and .8's as dubs and other shit like that. It wasn't until college, where you meet TONS of dealers, did I get full grams and full eighths. You just gotta tell the other ones, "listen dude, I get straight weight from all these other guys and I'm just going to go to them from now on." Eventually they'll need your money again, and they'll hook it up. Buyers have a lot more power over dealers than they realize


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> I onestly have no idea what im going to do. I dont think i can handle going days without weed. I'm serious !


You only have one dealer to go to? I don't have many either but the three I have are more than enough, when one doesn't show up, screw him, I'm call the next guy, the chances of not one of them having weed are pretty slim, actually the chances are zero.

1 day? walls even 3-4 day is nothing, I've been here 2 months now, no high world for me.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Is weed legal in Canada? I have no idea.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Is weed legal in Canada? I have no idea.


Nope.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



holycityzoo said:


> Not bad at all. I could tell you dudes were high, but it made it more entertaining, to be honest. Keep it up (Y)


Who gave it away more and was there anything in specific that made us look high? We are not necessarilly going for that but I'll take it. haha


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Is weed legal in Canada? I have no idea.


I would see where you would get that assumption, seeing as the top three posters in this thread are Canadian and all, but no weed is not legal, If it were this thread would honestly have double the replies it does now because I would honestly be telling so many stories of be getting baked in public, I still do but it's where there's no one around.



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Who gave it away more and was there anything in specific that made us look high? We are not necessarilly going for that but I'll take it. haha


What gave it away for me was when when Lawrence was zoning out looking at the camera as I mentioned before, and him twitching his eyes before or after that, can't remember, but it's typical high behavior.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Im glad you guys are having fun. None of you are true weed smokers your part time at best none of you smoke as much as i do and that's clear so you keep talking about your mma and Lawrence and whatever else you talk about in this thread that has nothing to do with weed im going to a weed forum to talk to real weed smokers not some part timers im out !


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

^^^LOL Cole



Rated R™;10475419 said:


> I would see where you would get that assumption, seeing as the top three posters in this thread are Canadian and all, but no weed is not legal, If it were this thread would honestly have double the replies it does now because I would honestly be telling so many stories of be getting baked in public, I still do but it's where there's no one around.


You don't get baked in public? Why not? Do cops really care there. My friends and I have blazed at parks and other areas without fear before and walk around high all the time.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Seriously i dont know why they havent closed this thread yet you's aren't even talking about drugs just random b.s. Talk on msn if your not going to stay on topic. Other people keep losing their threads for this b.s


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

How much do you blaze Cole?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^LOL Cole
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get baked in public? Why not? Do cops really care there. My friends and I have blazed at parks and other areas without fear before and walk around high all the time.


I've always stayed on the low side when it came to smoking weed, as you recall my OP in this thread, I mentioned I only smoked weed once, complete lie as I had also told you guys, I've never wanted any of my old friends knowing I do weed, because honestly their my buddies from the past when I was a kid, so I'm pretty sure it would be a bummer for them to know I came out so bad, I know you guys would probably tell your old mates, but why brake something when it's not needed, what am I going to get by telling them anyways? BTW I found out they haven't been active for awhile so I told you guys I bake on a daily basis and the rest is history, the true discussion began...

I've been a trouble maker in my teenager years, but still getting busted for marijuana is the last thing on my to do list, I've always been careful smoking in public (neighborhood alleys, closed empty bus stops, etc), never had a cops altercation.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I've done way worse things than blazing, and all my old mates do blaze now. I honestly think there is only a handful of kids from my kindergarten class that doesn't at least blaze or drink now. You really shouldn't bother keeping a low profile, other than from your family obviously, and just let them know. Its better than lying to them.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Everyday bro i aint a fake like walls. The guy claims '' i dont fuck around with my shit'' etc etc. the guys a weekend stoner at best and it pisses me off. Imo if you're not talking about weed dont talk in this thread make a thread about Lawrence or w/e and let this thread die already. its clear im the only REAL weed smoker in this thread anyway smoking once a month dont count . The reason im so pissed off is because i made a legit post regarding weed and you guys just ignore it. I just dont get the point of this thread anymore. Rated r has smoked in months why's he even posting, JBL smokes rarely and as for you i doubt you even smoke weed


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I've done way worse things than blazing, and all my old mates do blaze now. I honestly think there is only a handful of kids from my kindergarten class that doesn't at least blaze or drink now. You really shouldn't bother keeping a low profile, other than from your family obviously, and just let them know. Its better than lying to them.


Meh, you're right I guess because true friends will always be friends, but still some of these buddies are like brothers, been through thick and thin and when we were only in Junior High we would tell ourselves, we are never doing that stupid shit those High Schoolers do, they followed through, I didn't, I'm not ashamed or anything but still I guess when the time comes and we're all having a night out or something telling each other about our lives over the years, I'd likely tell them, we'll see...



Cole Phelps said:


> Everyday bro i aint a fake like walls. The guy claims '' i dont fuck around with my shit'' etc etc. the guys a weekend stoner at best and it pisses me off. Imo if you're not talking about weed dont talk in this thread make a thread about Lawrence or w/e and let this thread die already. its clear im the only REAL weed smoker in this thread anyway smoking once a month dont count . The reason im so pissed off is because i made a legit post regarding weed and you guys just ignore it. I just dont get the point of this thread anymore. Rated r has smoked in months why's he even posting, JBL smokes rarely and as for you i doubt you even smoke weed


I'm a bit confused.

You said. "if you're not talking about weed don't talk in this thread" than went on to say "Rated r has smoked in months why's he even posting", so wait, just because I haven't smoked in months, I've forgotten all about the effects of weed, and what it is, so I honestly shouldn't be posting in this thread anymore? :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Is weed legal in Canada? I have no idea.



No, it isn't. But the weed laws here are very relaxed.


And Cole, fuck off. Not in the mood today.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I dont care what your in the mood for


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

What was your real post about weed? Complaining that your dealer wouldn't get you any weed and that you're pathetically desperate? lol at me not being a real blazer.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Why dont you come into rants walls so i can tell you what i really think of you


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What was your real post about weed? Complaining that your dealer wouldn't get you any weed and that you're pathetically desperate? lol at me not being a real blazer.


Well if that's the question his complain is about, well he had got a reply from just about everyone to help him find a solution.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

cole trying to do a bad heel turn in the weed thread=fail.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

This aint a ''heel'' turn because the only person i got a problem with is that cripple walls


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> This aint a ''heel'' turn because the only person i got a problem with is that cripple walls





> Rated r has smoked in months why's he even posting, JBL smokes rarely and as for you i doubt you even smoke weed


Ok there....

Also You smoking more weed than anyone else here, and shoving it down as a fact is laughable.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I just think it's funny that apparently I'm fake because I have the self control to not need a non-addictive thing everyday of my life.

Just noticed the cripple comment, that's funny. Not even close, son. Come talk to me when you can formulate a sentence and when you finally get some pussy. Make that rant Cole.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I highly doubt he smokes as much weed as he claims. He works as janitor yet I'm suppose to believe he is able to pay for this weed that he gets while living by himself and paying the bills?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I highly doubt he smokes as much weed as he claims. He works as janitor yet I'm suppose to believe he is able to pay for this weed that he gets while living by himself and paying the bills?


I honestly giggled at the whole, "I owe my dealer $1600" or whatever amount it was, no dealer is that big of a tool, Cole should be thankful he still has fingers to type with.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting ripped*



Rated R™;9641149 said:


> I'm sure most of you have done it some point in your life.
> 
> I don't smoke Marijuana, I have once with some buddies in High School, but yeah.
> 
> ...


Rated r i suggest you shut up because we all know your mommy doesn't let you smoke weed

Walls ive said what i needed to say in rants 

underfeatedking onestly i've never liked you so why would i give a fuck what you think ?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I think Cole is bi-polar. Make the rant, bitch.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting ripped*



Cole Phelps said:


> Rated r i suggest you shut up because we all know your mommy doesn't let you smoke weed
> 
> Walls ive said what i needed to say in rants
> 
> underfeatedking onestly i've never liked you so why would i give a fuck what you think ?


Ouch. fpalm 

I must say though, you make great money for someone who cleans shit.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

i do bro. you work a wall mart right..............


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I think Cole is bi-polar. Make the rant, bitch.


I just don't like people being smartass's to me it pisses me off. naturally i'm going to fight back


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole we all know you're full of shit. We tolerated you here because you amused us. If you really aren't a troll then I do feel sorry for you because your life seems pathetic.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

From nice guy to prick, somebody needs to be humbled, i never could read you anyway cole.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> i do bro. you work a wall mart right..............


 I don't clean shit, WTF!



Cole Phelps said:


> I just don't like people being smartass's to me it pisses me off. naturally i'm going to fight back


:lmao feelings hurt?

No sympathy from me this time around.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

No janitor makes that much money. What you have told us before doesn't add up. You can apparently afford to smoke all day and drink a shit ton, plus pay for food and all of your bills on top of supposedly owing a drug dealer $1600 (which he would have broken your fucking legs already for that amount). Janitors make a few dollars over minimum wage, at best. And most only get minimum wage.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

coming from you thats hurt's so much.................. i dont know how i'm going to live with myself a guy i never liked doesn't like me either.......this has never happened before i'm shocked........ :lmao


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

and what´s wrong with cleaning, i work as a janitor as of now, why does someone have a problem with that. why is that an insult i dont get it, it´s a honest man work.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole... chill, man. This thread is a Zen; a place of calm and peace for chillaxed folk who not-coincidently smoke the greatest plant known to mankind. What ever happened to you in real life to make you angry, please... just have a spliff and...

Oh, I remember now... You have no weed, do you? Are you freaking out because you're not high? Or are you just a lil bi-polar?

Honestly, you're funny and everything (You're over, haha) but for f*ck's sake, man:

Ain't no regulars on this thread uptight enough to give a shit about your hate. Chill out, tell us your beef if you want, I'm sure we'll all listen. Weed smokers can be quite forgiving on the whole.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Because his life is a complete lie. Like I said before, and Walls basically said again, his money issues don't add up. So either he is a troll, a lying piece of shit, or has a really pathetic life.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> coming from you thats hurt's so much.................. i dont know how i'm going to live with myself a guy i never liked doesn't like me either.......this has never happened before i'm shocked........ :lmao


That's interesting, because:



Cole Phelps said:


> Lol i love u walls i hope you keep sticking to me for years come


That wasn't even 24 hours ago. Make up your mind, son.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> That's interesting, because:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't even 24 hours ago. Make up your mind, son.


Wow, so he is a lil bi-polar, haha:no: I guess that isn't funny.

I read his post in rants. I have no words... for it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> No janitor makes that much money. What you have told us before doesn't add up. You can apparently afford to smoke all day and drink a shit ton, plus pay for food and all of your bills on top of supposedly owing a drug dealer $1600 (which he would have broken your fucking legs already for that amount). Janitors make a few dollars over minimum wage, at best. And most only get minimum wage.


I make $18 an hour bro not alot but it pays my rent, getys me an ounce (usually last a month) and yeah i stopped drinking but i used to do that too as well as gambled 

sometimes i'd win $100 bucks even more gambling so that helped pay for shit 

plus my drug dealers a nice fella and only start asking for the money like a month ago and since then i got my taxes done that was another $800 bucks in my wallet so yeah 

I DON'T LIE ABOUT ANYTHING why woukld i to impress you idiots in canada im sorry but you guys arent that special 



Rated r working at wall mart isnt any better than what im doing infact i'm probably better off.

for one im the only ''kid'' that works for this company rest are adults unlike you working with 15 year old's. i close the whole shopping centre every friday saturday night which means i'm responcable for all 50 plus shops in the centre 

whats you're biggest resoncablity ( stacking selfs)

once again i don't care about that other fella


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Because his life is a complete lie. Like I said before, and Walls basically said again, his money issues don't add up. *So either* he is a troll, a lying piece of shit, or has a really pathetic life.


Either? he's actually *all* of that.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

He might have meant me but whatever

at King

Yeah i get that, but what i dont understand is when Rated R is talking down on cole for the living he is earning, or how, maybe i missunderstood, i just dont think its right if thast is the case, where i live we get payed well, so i dont know how your system is, i cant buy a villa or something and you know i couldn´t get high every day but i dont earn bad, i do realize though in the states or Canada it would be different. I dont know if he is liyng though, like i said i never could read him, some of it always seems genuine and some full of shit, but i could never figure the line.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

^^^He wasn't talking to down to him. We were just stating that there is no way he earns enough to do all the stuff he says.

That other fella is owning you isn't he because you're full of shit.

For a big time blazer, an ounce a month isn't that much. That's not even a gram a day.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I see nothing wrong with being a janitor. And even at $18 an hour (which I think is BS btw), after taxes and apparently everything you get Cole I have no idea how you pay for everything. Unless you work like 60 hours a week, which wouldn't add up given how often you are on here and you've also just stated you work nights only.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^He wasn't talking to down to him. We were just stating that there is no way he earns enough to do all the stuff he says.
> 
> That other fella is owning you isn't he because you're full of shit.
> 
> *For a big time blazer, an ounce a month isn't that much. That's not even a gram a day.*


:lmao I just caught that, so Cole you're always high with that amount of weed, *eh*?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

look guys i do have rage issues and the fact i'm running low on weed isn't helping my temper 

If you don't like me fine. We don't have to be friends but everything i say is _real_ i don't care if you believe me or not

I mean why would i make this stuff up ? really ? Wouldn't i claim to be this great sufer dude that pulls heaps of chicks works a great job and gets paid plently of cash ?

While all the time having heaps of friends and basically being all kinds of awesome ?

Go over my post's in this forum. i've said the same thing from the start if i was lying i would have forgotten details by now


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Everyone get back on topic, even as retarded as the topic is.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That's the most formulated sentences I have ever seen you produce Cole.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Have you guys ever been busted smoking weed in public? or ever been close to? By even Cope or people staring?

I honestly haven't but I've been close to on numerous occasions.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^He wasn't talking to down to him. We were just stating that there is no way he earns enough to do all the stuff he says.
> 
> That other fella is owning you isn't he because you're full of shit.
> 
> *For a big time blazer, an ounce a month isn't that much.* That's not even a gram a day.


:lmao Trust. I used to get through an ounce in about two weeks, give or take. Ten days if there were special occasions in my calender. For the last six/seven months, I've been heavy into parkour and body-weight training so naturally I smoke less.

Now an ounce will last me a month, hahaha

Don't worry, wrestlingfan, no one is dissing the job. Hell, if I told what I do for a living you'd see I have no room to judge anyone about how they make their money if they make it legit. Well, corporations and some companies excepting.

I'd love a janitor job. In fact my dream working class job is to be a bin man. Those guys have got it good in Manchester.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



JM said:


> Everyone get back on topic, even as retarded as the topic is.




And no, I've never gotten caught in public. I always smoke in my house before I go out like that, which doesn't happen often anyway.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Don't judge JM. lol at Cole likely reporting the topic because he didn't like the discussion even though before he started bitching we were talking about weed.

I've had people look at me all the time. People didn't care where I use to live, but now I live in this stuck up rich area that will call the cops on you if you dare drink/blaze in public. Kind of annoying, but my friends and I usually blaze inside or in cars now so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> And no, I've never gotten caught in public. I always smoke in my house before I go out like that, which doesn't happen often anyway.


Really? when was the last time you went to the bar? or even to watch a movie? 

It's been awhile for me but back in Canada watching a movie at Cineplex was every 2-3 months or so.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

never, you gotta know to run


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Me, Andrew and his gf got pulled over one night with weed in the car.

It was in the bowl all chopped up. we had a bong is the car as well. They just picked me up from work and we where going to have a brew by the beach. luckly all the cop wanted was to breath test him for alcohol being 10:00 on a saturday night that's understanable.

The cop didn't ask nothing,he wasn't even suspicious. H e just did test and left. I gotta tell you though i was fucking scared as shit man i was trying to hide the bong and bowl without being sus it was so hard im so glad it was night or we would have been fucked !


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Really? when was the last time you went to the bar? or even to watch a movie?
> 
> It's been awhile for me but back in Canada watching a movie at Cineplex was every 2-3 months or so.


I *never* go to bars. They are pointless to me. And I rarely ever go to the movies either, it pisses me off too much. I'd rather wait 3 or 4 weeks until whatever movie I want to see gets online and then I can just lay on my awesome queen sized bed and smoke while eating the things I want to eat.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Me, Andrew and his gf got pulled over one night with weed in the car.
> 
> It was in the bowl all chopped up. we had a bong is the car as well. They just picked me up from work and we where going to have a brew by the beach. luckly all the cop wanted was to breath test him for alcohol being 10:00 on a saturday night that's understanable.
> 
> The cop didn't ask nothing,he wasn't even suspicious. H e just did test and left. I gotta tell you though i was fucking scared as shit man i was trying to hide the bong and bowl without being sus it was so hard im so glad it was night or we would have been fucked !


(Y)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



JM said:


> Everyone get back on topic, even as retarded as the topic is.


I'ma quote this again. 

Debating putting this topic into rants....


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't see why this should go into Rants.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You're right, it shouldn't.

So less individual condemnation, and more talkin' toke.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I *never* go to bars. They are pointless to me. And I rarely ever go to the movies either, it pisses me off too much. I'd rather wait 3 or 4 weeks until whatever movie I want to see gets online and then I can just lay on my awesome queen sized bed and smoke while eating the things I want to eat.


Walls just wondering what's the longest you've stayed home without getting out? seeing as how you said you rarely go out, I'd think you have gone months without seeing the sun, sky I guess if it's winter.

I have gone a week before, 8-9 days to be exact, I was pretty sick during that time and it was the summer, I really get sick and tired of being home after 2-3 days, after that even if I have nothing to do, I'll call up a buddie and go watch a movie or something, than we'll chill the next day and what not and the week goes by like that and than another friend comes along.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

...? <blink blink>... ummm... okay.

One time, back in the day when we were kids, me and my friend were forced to pull an all-nighter outside, because I couldn't get in my house without getting grounded and his parents wouldn't let me stay. (My parents are good parents, haha, it's a long story) So we got a big bag of weed, some Jack Daniels that'd been left over from another night and walked the streets of Manchester all night. However, on the way to grab a burger from Wilmslow Road, a copper pulled over and asked us what we were doing out so late (bare in mind we were 13 at the time.) We palm him off with a story about being on our way home and he leaves, obviously not realizing we're packing serious fun-time.

Anyway, later on, about 4am, we're sat on a climbing frame in a local primary school, drinking, smoking and chatting away. Who should pass by? ONLY THAT SAME DAMN COPPER FROM BEFORE! I know, what are the odds, right? So he sees what we're doing, comes over, identity-checks us, takes our drink and tells my friend to throw his weed down a sewer grid. At this point he turns his back and my mate pockets the weed. Me - high as a kite but not so drunk (I never have been a big drinker) - spilled the entire truth of why we were outside i.e. the whole, being locked out story. He told us to go home and get in our houses, no matter what trouble we might get into, because if he saw us again, we'd be in a lot more trouble than we could imagine.

When we got older, we realized that the copper had LET us keep our weed. It makes sense when we remember it. for f*cks sake, he told my friend to put it down a grid, then TURNED AROUND. I saw the copper one time a few months later and I smiled at him. When he asked if he knew me, I told about what happened and he remembered. First and last ever mark-out moment with the law, hahaha

True story


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

You guys really should get high and go see a movie in IMAX. It is a great experience, everything just seems so much better, and the light show is one of the trippiest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Mikey Damage said:


> So less individual condemnation, and more talkin' toke.


My bad man sorry for making it personal.

I'm just pissed because my guy run out. Now i gotta hope this guy my dad gets off rarely has some. Or my brother know's someone or i'm fucked 

I hate it when it gets dry it really pisses me off. i have the money i want my weed.


And if anyone should know this it should be you fella's but then you start dissing me ''can't you go a day without'' it annoyed me to say the least 

i'm sorry

One last thing this new bong i bought is sick i love it ! I think i'm going to buy some more k2 as well. so atleast i have something if worst comes to worst 

but even then It's not going to last forever


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You guys really should get high and go see a movie in IMAX. It is a great experience, everything just seems so much better, and the light show is one of the trippiest things I've ever seen.


Any movie high at the theaters is honestly a blast, even a chick flick, but I'll be honest you can't do better than IMAX while high and also 3D Movies, Jizzz now I want to come to Canada and go to Cineplex or IMAX, Arghhh.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I was playing driver sf high as a kite on k2 man _that_ Was trippy I had the view where your inside the car. I was in a police chase for like 5 minutes and i didn't even realise i was just tripping out.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Walls just wondering what's the longest you've stayed home without getting out? seeing as how you said you rarely go out, I'd think you have gone months without seeing the sun, sky I guess if it's winter.
> 
> I have gone a week before, 8-9 days to be exact, I was pretty sick during that time and it was the summer, I really get sick and tired of being home after 2-3 days, after that even if I have nothing to do, I'll call up a buddie and go watch a movie or something, than we'll chill the next day and what not and the week goes by like that and than another friend comes along.



Probably about a month. People think I have some sort of social disorder or something but I really don't. I can go out and function in public just fine. I just don't like people, they make me angry. So I remove myself from them. Honestly, if I had the money I would rock it Lesnar style, right in the middle of the fucking woods.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Probably about a month. People think I have some sort of social disorder or something but I really don't. I can go out and function in public just fine. I just don't like people, they make me angry. So I remove myself from them. Honestly, if I had the money I would rock it Lesnar style, right in the middle of the fucking woods.


Really? even after the bear altercation if I remember correctly?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Man am just listening to this song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlVpYfv1Neg , smoking my first jay today, soon going to sleep


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao great song, funny whenever I'm baked with a few buddies and we hop in their cars, a Marley song is always playing in car.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Smoke a smoke not the butt fuck a virgin not a slut


----------



## Cryme Tyme (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Did shrooms for the first time last night, ate 1.7 grams, and it was fucking amazing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

What did you eat them with? Eating them alone is fucking disgusting.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I was showing clips of me being high and Rated R was referring to the moments that gave away our highness. How was that not staying on subject? It's not like I was asking how good the promo was or what we need to do to improve on it or something. I think everybody was staying on topic until Cole went on his random rant of bashing everybody in a thread that he has 146 posts in. If you are just going to take shots at people than why are you here so consistently? You are not making any sense right now Cole and it just appears you are taking it out on all of us because your dealer isn't giving you weed or what not. I used to think more of you.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Hating on me will make your situation worse you dont want to take a ride in that long black herse


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

JBL wrestling god just ignore him. He should have been banned from this thread instead of the mods/admins threatening to close it but whatever.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

this thread should be locked


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I really should close this thread. It's a bit repetitive now, and JM did warn people to stay on track, but instead Phelps is banned from the thread. So you druggies can continue discussing your habits and hobbies.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You may find it repetitive and maybe it is and sometimes we go off topic a bit but there isn't a reason to close it down. We aren't hurting anyone. And if you close this, you should close the Movies thread as well. It's repetitive and people go off topic all the time. The difference is this is about weed/drugs and not movies.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Administrators throwing random ignorant insults while trying to maintain a clean environment in this thread. Hmmmmm...I smell hypocrites.

Anyways, Let's continue with this great thread!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

You guys are sensitive. He called us druggies, get over it. Its better than junkie or something like that, and weed is considered a drug so its not like its incorrect.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't really see a reason to close this thread. It's a thread full of stoners, of course its going to go off-topic every once in a while. I'm not sure why that surprises anyone. 

btw, IIIIMMMMM HHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIGGGGGHHHHHHHHH AAAAAAAASSSSSSS SSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHIIIIIIITTTTTTTTT

bong bongity bong bong bong


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*








???


This is me:agree:


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I also am pretty stoned right now. 

I like this thread, please don't close.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm surprised the voting is so close. I don't know a single person who hasn't tried it at least once. I don't smoke it, very rarely I can enjoy a nice joint while drinking.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm actually pretty surprised that this thread is still going. I would've thought the potheads would forget about it. I did.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



holycityzoo said:


> Not bad at all. I could tell you dudes were high, but it made it more entertaining, to be honest. Keep it up (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> All throughout High School I got ripped off. I got sold .7's and .8's as dubs and other shit like that. It wasn't until college, where you meet TONS of dealers, did I get full grams and full eighths. You just gotta tell the other ones, "listen dude, I get straight weight from all these other guys and I'm just going to go to them from now on." Eventually they'll need your money again, and they'll hook it up. Buyers have a lot more power over dealers than they realize


Haha, tried this once, and the guy told me he was going to 'fuck my shit up' if I stopped buying from him, luckily the next day he was raided and is now in jail, but I'm getting a little paranoid he thinks I called the police...

So guys, anyone here tried legalbuds.com? few questions;

1) Is it legit?
2) Do the products look real?
3) Same effect as weed?
4) How much of this do you need to get you high, if a gram of decent (real) weed can get me buzzing?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I would advise you to not buy weed or anything that resembles weed over the internet.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Agree with walls. Buying weed online is just asking for trouble. There is always another dealer out there who you can get it from.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

*Goddamn. grow your own fucking weed. What's the fucking problem? Online shit? wow!

If you're buying online weed you're fucking addicted.*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If you're buying online weed, you want some weed and can't get some. And not everyone lives in the middle of nowhere and can do what you do.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

*If you're not addicted then why do you need some so bad that you would go online to get it? *


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Because weed is awesome? Just because you want to get some online, doesn't mean you're addicted. That's like saying anyone who buys anything online is addicted to that thing. Such a stupid argument.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

*You are absolutely addicted if you have to go through means you wouldn't normally go through to gain the drug you want. 

You can hide that shit all you ant, Walls but no one is buying it.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm pretty sure the kid that wanted to buy the weed online wanted from there more for the fact he has shit dealers that rip off him than the fact he is super desparate for a toke.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

*Yeah you can justify it anyway you wish to. But buying drugs online is a fucking problem and an addiction. I can go out and buy any drug I want without having to ask people online for it. How fucking desperate do you need to be to ask for it online? Come on now. Don't be silly.*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



LadyCroft said:


> *You are absolutely addicted if you have to go through means you wouldn't normally go through to gain the drug you want.
> 
> You can hide that shit all you ant, Walls but no one is buying it.*



No, that means he likes it. People buy video games online because some of them you can't get in this country. Does that mean they are addicted? No, it means they want a game that isn't sold in their country. Again, stupid argument. Try again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

*Well I like alot of things. Am I desperate enough to ask for it online? Absolutely not. If you don't need it then why would you ask for it online? It makes no fucking sense. Desperation = addiction no matter how you look at it. I live int he fucking boondocks and I can still get whatever I want without being so desperate I have to go online for it. Fuck!*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Right, so if someone buys something online it's because they are addicted to it. Not because it's cheaper and can be delivered to your fucking house. If you want to try again, we can keep going.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm with Ladycroft on this. I wouldn't say a person is addicted to something to resort to buying it online but it does show some heavy dependence on said drug to take that path.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Right, so if someone buys something online it's because they are addicted to it. Not because it's cheaper and can be delivered to your fucking house. If you want to try again, we can keep going.


*Nah, it's because they are desperate. But being desperate has nothing to do with addiction. You keep on telling yourself that and I'll keep on laughing.*


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Right. My mother bought a purse online a few weeks ago because none of the shops here had it. She owns two purses. Is she addicted? No. I'm the one laughing at how fucking dense you are.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I am currently high on life...and percocet


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah you can justify it anyway you wish to. But buying drugs online is a fucking problem and an addiction. I can go out and buy any drug I want without having to ask people online for it. How fucking desperate do you need to be to ask for it online? Come on now. Don't be silly.*


I don't think any of you read my post properly. It's LEGAL WEED. It's not actual weed, I havn't toked for three weeks (hardly addicted behaviour is it?). It's not real weed and I was wondering if it was any good. If I want weed, my guy does have some at the moment, but I was just curious if this shit was any good, it's a hell of a lot cheaper, and it's something I won't get in trouble for.

Again, incase none of you read my comment *I haven't bought any, and I'm NOT addicted something I havn't smoked in three/four weeks (out of choice, btw) I was just wondering if the LEGAL option was any good.*


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Never tried legal weed myself. But weed being legal takes a lot of fun out of it for me.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You like the risk of getting arrested? Does it make you feel like a bad ass?


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

The risk is my addiction


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I personally am addicted to CARPETS; I BOUGHT ONE ONLINE YESTERDAY; I NEED TO FILL THE VOID IN MY ROOM:


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I was looking for a record the other day in a store. Couldn't find it, went to another store, and they didnt have it either! So I went online looking for it, searched for hours. Finally found it and bought it online. Am I addicted to records??!!!??! I'm sorry Lady Croft, but you're way off on this one.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

holycityzoo, go into Cole's thread in Rants for more lulz from her. She thinks that because some people she knows were weak bitches and had withdrawals from weed that it's an addictive thing across the board. I trumped her theories a few times and it was almost over, then someone else agreed with her and she grew some balls all of a sudden and said that despite me not having any weed since Sunday, I'm addicted. She also stated that I'm addicted to it because if I have money, I buy it. Just read through it, it's funny.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

You´re a Music oholic and a Online Music Junkie, you need help,next time you might buy a game online and then Movies and sooner then you know you pay less than you should for your things, you might put that money in a jar you save and buy a house, god forbid you end up being a Houseoholic.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> I personally am addicted to CARPETS; I BOUGHT ONE ONLINE YESTERDAY; I NEED TO FILL THE VOID IN MY ROOM:


Whatever you owe for that carpet, you better pay it up. Or else...


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

right in the kisser...


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

The old 1970s and 1980s studies that claimed weed had any kind of considerable addictive qualities were debunked over 10 years ago. I can't believe (well, actually I can) that these misinformed people still come on here and try and spew absolute rubbish.

Anything that induces a chemical change in your body can be addictive, because your body (us being an adaptive race) can get used to a certain chemical balance and then show withdrawal signs when such a change is made.

Weed has been proven time and time again, not to be considerably addictive. Look it up, people.

And as for the buying online = addiction. This has to be one of the most stupid, deluded arguments I've ever had the pleasure of hearing regarding cannabis. LadyCroft, I hate to say it, because I like you, but you don't have a clue what you're talking about. Perhaps you're conditioned by some personal experience, but in any case, you're wrong.

I love schooling misinformed people about the most powerful, useful and exceptional plant on the planet, so if anyone wants to come at me, you'd be doing me a favour.

EDIT: Okay, I just read Cole's Rant thread. So I'd be silly not to put a disclaimer in this post.

People have been recorded to have been addicted to Orange Juice, Pickled Onion Monster Munch Crisps and Pizza. As well as sex, chocolate and a variety of "non-addictive" things. So if you're saying *CANNABIS IS AS ADDICTIVE AS PICKLED ONION MONSTER MUNCH* then I have no problem with you. However, if you're trying to place Cannabis in the 'considerably addictive' category with things like alcohol, cocaine, cigarettes... then you're mis-educated.

Online buying = addiction is still just as stupid as it was when I first read it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Don't even bother with her, xenon. She will never admit it. I owned her several times but it didn't matter. I've never seen her admit she was wrong on here, ever. But then again she is a bad ass rebel bitch who snorts coke, drinks and grows her own weed while trying to murder people who steal from her. Such a rebel.

She is proof the the Mod choices on here is a popularity contest.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

She is a good mod though. Not like she abuses her power and she goes into nearly every section which makes her a good choice for Super Mod.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

It's not like it would be hard to do.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

LadyCorft is cool as hell. I enjoy debating with her on wrestling and I enjoy reading her posts. She's blunt, to the point and unforgiving

So, people... what time is it where you live and have you started smoking yet?

It's six in the evening over here in Manchester. I don't usually smoke till about 8 or 9 o'clock, just through routine, but I'll probably have a spliff after dinner so: Early start tonight


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

LC is a tool. I'll probably get a warning for that as well, knowing her.


It's currently 2:13 pm here and I'll be getting some today because I'm absolutely addicted to it and can't live without it.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

it's 3:30pm over here. Just got off of work, and I'm about to toke up


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

It's 4:23pm here in Mexico, relaxing now and chilling later.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Cool. I'm pretty stoned right now.

Anyone got any good Cannabis myths? You know; from the various/constant smear campaign(s). Or just people generally spread crap.

I always liked: "Cannabis is up to 30X stronger in THC levels than it was <insert multiple of 10 here> years ago."

This statement lacks in integrity, research, intelligence and common-sense.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



xenon_ said:


> Cool. I'm pretty stoned right now.
> 
> Anyone got any good Cannabis myths? You know; from the various/constant smear campaign(s). Or just people generally spread crap.
> 
> ...


Well the obvious... "Weed is addictive".

Cannabis kills brain cells, is a gateway drugs, bull.

I gotta say though my favorite is "weed is more harmful than cigarettes", I personally have heard it numerous times, "Smoking 1 joint is like smoking 10 cigarettes", funny stuff.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Hahaha, awww, I was gonna go with the 'Kills brain cells' next.


----------



## jsetzler (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I indulge from time to time. Helps me sleep and helps with stomach problems I have.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed is a really enjoyable experience for me and I love doing it without question. The only problems I have is I'm always questioning what it does exactly to my body in terms of overall conditioning and health. Will it effect my workouts? Sometimes, I have a great workout and than eat afterwards and than smoke weed about an hour later. I've been trying to lift weights a lot lately trying to make gains so does anybody have any legit background research on if it will effect your gains?


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

On paper, Cannabis is a stimulant which means it will positively affect your workouts. This, however, is not the case for me. I tend to give up easier in the later sets if I've had a spliff before I start training. My dad, on the other hand, often smokes before he hits the gym.

In terms of cardiovascular, you don't have to worry. It's the tobacco that causes unmaintainable damage. However (again) even if you smoke blunts, the act of smoking with cause damage to your alveoli, simply because smoke is not supposed to be in your lungs. People who smoke blunts, though, tend to smoke a lot less spliffs than people who use tobacco, so the damage is greatly reduced by this. Add this to the fact that Cannabis smoke itself is less harmful than other types of smoke due to it's organic nature, and you have a safe bet with blunts. Any cardio work you do in your workout, which includes lifting weights to a small degree, will improve your lung performance, thus if you focus a certain amount of your workout on cardio, it will theoretically go towards negating the impact of Cannabis.

As for any other physiological effects you might be considering, you don't have to worry, because there are none. Numerous studies have been done to show the impact of Cannabis on Motivation, Learning ability and mental performance, some studies as long as 94 days straight! And the effects have been proven to range from zero to zero. All urban counterpart studies, testing on uncontrolled environments such as schools and colleges show that grade performance has no causal relationship with Cannabis use and that other external factors were affecting the results.

Long term muscle gain... I'd say that long term smoking affected my eating habits in a negative way, but for many people I know, smoking weed makes them eat more. All I'd say was actively watch your diet, but that's only because of my own experiences. Now that I bodyweight-train hardcore, I'm always hungry, whether I'm high or not, haha.

Oh, and any protein shakes, creotin (sp?), steroids, will have a much bigger impact on your health than Cannabis on it's worst day.

Hope this helps, but I'd say, 'Look it up, also just because I don't, as a rule, take anyone's word as undisputed truth, when it comes to science.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Well the obvious... "Weed is addictive".
> 
> Cannabis kills brain cells, is a gateway drugs, bull.
> 
> I gotta say though my favorite is "weed is more harmful than cigarettes", I personally have heard it numerous times, "Smoking 1 joint is like smoking 10 cigarettes", funny stuff.


It does kill dopamine in the brain, which isn't exactly a good thing, which is why it takes more and more for you to get high every time you do it. And dopamine doesn't come back either which is the worst part of blazing tbh.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It does kill dopamine in the brain, which isn't exactly a good thing, which is why it takes more and more for you to get high every time you do it. And dopamine doesn't come back either which is the worst part of blazing tbh.


Hmmmm... you had me thinking hard on that one. This little "fact" is what people cite when trying to prove that cannabis is addictive.

I've seen studies that have gone towards proving that THC releases excessive amounts of dopamine, but I dunno, one of the latest and THE largest study on THC's affect on dopamine totally goes against what you're saying. It appears an insignificant amount, which would have no REAL baring on your brain.

So this one is up in the air, for me. Although the fact that such myths are based on the old studies that suggest what you're saying is true, makes me suspicious of those studies by nature.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I was always under the impression it released more dopamine as well, Rogan has talked about it.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I remember where I've met you before, Walls! I thought we first crossed paths on this thread but your post has made me remember...

CHURCH OF ROGAN! :lmao awww sh*t, fun times, man. I don't remember the exact thread, but I remember you tried to insult me because I was bouncing a few ideas around It's a small world, this forum, eh


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh, probably. I'm a moody individual.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Probably that destruction of dopamine...... ... ... :lmao

All jokes aside, I think you're pretty cool. I was lurking on this thread around the time that you guys were giving advice to Cole Phelps about his self-confidence issues. I thought it was nice of you guys how you tried to help.

So, did you get some weed, yesterday? If so, what strain is it? Or how was it?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I did smoke, and now my head hurts. After I smoked last night I decided to molest the wife and when it was over I got off the bed and because I was so high I tripped and fell and cracked my head off our end table in there, not fun.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao unlucky, man. Who said Canabis does not have physiological defects? hahaha


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I knocked off more brain cells hitting my head off that table than all the weed I've smoked combined, I guarantee it. It fucking hurt. I also ate a large Blizzard from DQ with extra toppings (Reese Peanut Butter Cup Blizzards FTW) on top of one of their large poutines with extra cheese on top of a double cheese burger, not good. Well, it was awesome, but it cost a shit ton of money and I'm sure I'll pay for it later.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

That toilet in your house has your name written all over it:agree:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, I think it's going to be one of those "Why me?" ones. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Going to be picking up some hash this week, hopefully it's sooner than later.

I haven't smoked a good J in months.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Faced with a Friday night of boredom, I decided to ring around and see who was in my position - to see if they wanted in on a game of Texas Hold 'Em. I ended up with only two takers, my brother and a friend, but it turned out to be a good night. A lot of spliffs, a lot of trash talk, £10 in, set amount of chips, winner takes all. My brother won so I kicked him out, haha, joking. He did win though. He's got good reading skills. I'm more of a numbers guy, myself.

Do you guys play poker? (To keep on topic and satisfy the mods) And do you smoke weed while playing it?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Haven't played poker high before, have done it drunk and ended up losing 50 dollars.

Currently waiting for a friend to come pick me up. She recently bought a quarter ounce and me another friend are going to hotbox her car.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Sweet


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

May I just say McChickens are the best thing ever while high.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Went to a basement show last night. Got really drunk, and smoked a joint right before I left. Got a mcchicken on the way home (couldn't resist). Needless to say, I feel like absolute death today. Thank god for college football, coffee, cigarettes, and a fat bowl - the perfect hangover cure.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Haven't played poker high before, have done it drunk and ended up losing 50 dollars.
> 
> Currently waiting for a friend to come pick me up. She recently bought a quarter ounce and me another friend are going to hotbox her car.



I played poker on acid once. I also played beer pong while on acid. Won $60 and 5 pong games straight. what up.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never played poker, ever. I know how to play Go Fish, though.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Poker is a great game to play high or even sober. I would say playing sober is probally the better way to go for me personally but it all depands on the person. You have to have good people skills to be good at poker in a way as you must be able to have great instincts. I play it as much as I can with my friends but usually for low stakes, I want to start playing in the casinos soon. Watching Poker when you are high is fun though and very interesting when listening to commentary. *High *Stakes Poker is a show I'd definitely advise for all people into weed and poker and also people who want to learn the game.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke kush & I pop beans & idont give a damn how ya feel about me.:flip


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I have no idea what pop beans means.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I'd assume it means E, if not then maybe he just likes popping normal beans when he eats them or something.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah he means E.

swag based god fucked my bitch.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I have no idea what pop beans means.


I had no idea either.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Lol I was'nt serius guys. Pillz are E but I was just quoting a Gucci song about drugs. 

I could'nt do any drug other than weed. I've seen the effects first hand && the shit is terrible. I was so got damn paranoid I was scared to smoke weed anymore until a doctor told me its no where near close. 






HPQ said:


> Yeah he means E.
> 
> swag based god fucked my bitch.


*SWAG ON MAXIMUM. 
SWAG ON A HUNDRED THOUSAND,HUNDRED TRILLION
OH GOD DAMN BASED GOD*


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

fuck my bitch based god! please fuck my bitch SWAG!!!!

then i park my car, then i fuck your bitch. eat that wonton soup!


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm terrible at Go fish, Walls, my nephew can beat me, haha.

I used to watch High Stakes Poker, JBL. Best TV show in the world of Poker. I used to enjoy the World Series Main Event back around 04-06, and PokerStars 1, 2 and 3, but as soon as I saw High Stakes, I wouldn't stand for anything less.

JamesakaVicious. NewSamco. HPQ. Nice to meet fellow smokers of the world's greatest plant.(Y)


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



JamesakaVicious said:


> Lol I was'nt serius guys. Pillz are E but I was just quoting a Gucci song about drugs.
> 
> I could'nt do any drug other than weed. I've seen the effects first hand && the shit is terrible. I was so got damn paranoid I was scared to smoke weed anymore until a doctor told me its no where near close.


Actually, pharmaceuticals can be rather enjoyable. But with all of my posts, I stress the fact of using or trying in moderation.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Back when I used to play poker, I usually enjoyed playing high, because I didn't really think while I was playing. I would just go off of instinct and how I felt at that particular moment. It was usually pretty profitable for me. Except when it wasn't.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



xenon_ said:


> I'm terrible at Go fish, Walls, my nephew can beat me, haha.
> 
> I used to watch High Stakes Poker, JBL. Best TV show in the world of Poker. I used to enjoy the World Series Main Event back around 04-06, and PokerStars 1, 2 and 3, but as soon as I saw High Stakes, I wouldn't stand for anything less.
> 
> JamesakaVicious. NewSamco. HPQ. Nice to meet fellow smokers of the world's greatest plant.(Y)


Yeah, High Stakes Poker was the best show Poker ever produced on television when Gabe Kaplin and AJ Benza were hosting it in the good old days. Awesome hosts and just made it so fun and easy going with the likes of Phil Hellmuth, Mike Matusow, Daniel Negranu adding entertainment as well. It was one of those shows I watched not just for what it was but beyond that. The environement was awesome and it's a damn shame what the show has formed into with Norm Mcdonald. I don't hate the guy but it's just not the same and I would of said that with any replacement. You can't replace Kaplan, That was his show. Poker is still poker and I still watch it but the first seasons of HSP with Kaplan and Benza were just legendary and you didn't even have to pay attention to whats actually going on in the game it was so entertaining. Never have watched the show high because that's before I started smoking so I'm definitely going to look into that soon.

The Main event isn't bad to watch either. Only the commentators get on my nerves from time to time and I don't like how they have to skip so much of the tournament and sometimes you feel lost or you don't have a connection with the players. Tournaments are grinding, Especially ones with 10,000 buy ins so it's something you can't just catch from different spots of the tournament if you know what I mean.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



HPQ said:


> fuck my bitch based god! please fuck my bitch SWAG!!!!
> 
> then i park my car, then i fuck your bitch. eat that wonton soup!


Eat the cake, like annie mae. Young Based god and I been doin ma thang



xenon_ said:


> I'm terrible at Go fish, Walls, my nephew can beat me, haha.
> 
> I used to watch High Stakes Poker, JBL. Best TV show in the world of Poker. I used to enjoy the World Series Main Event back around 04-06, and PokerStars 1, 2 and 3, but as soon as I saw High Stakes, I wouldn't stand for anything less.
> 
> JamesakaVicious. NewSamco. HPQ. Nice to meet fellow smokers of the world's greatest plant.(Y)


Nice to meet ya too. With all this poker talk, Im sure you guys would have a blast with my father & his friends.



NearSamcro™ said:


> Actually, pharmaceuticals can be rather enjoyable. But with all of my posts, I stress the fact of using or trying in moderation.


Hmmm Im still very paranoid. I never sit my drink or a blunt down. I'd hate to fuck a ..... up for lace'n ma shitt. :side:


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

711 is the best place to go when you're high. Straight up.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

^Wawa is the bee's knees broski. I don't think they're up in NY yet though, mostly a PA, South Jersey, and Central Jersey place. It's like Quick Check on steroids.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



NearSamcro™;10488094 said:


> Actually, pharmaceuticals can be rather enjoyable. But with all of my posts, I stress the fact of using or trying in moderation.


Some people are able to use in moderation, but a lot of my friends have slipped and are now addicts. It really sucks dude, these guys are shell of the guys the used to be. Pills really fuck you up in ways I really didn't think I would ever witness. My one friend, who was my pledge brother in a fraternity, came by the other day and was scratching constantly, continuously asking for random things like lotion, a book bag for just 10 minutes, a scale, baggies, a few hits of the blunt my friends were smoking, notes for his class all kinds of shit. Complaining about all the money he owes people. He was over for 20 minutes and it was one of the worst things I've ever seen.

I know some people are able to use the stuff sparingly, but I just want to stress how bad the addiction is with pharmaceuticals.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

You guys should never fuck with pills if avoidable in any way. At first it's in moderation, but you slip real quick. And the addiction is on the same level of Heroin, it's bad. I can speak from first hand experience that shit had me by the grip for almost 4 years. I got lucky to get sober for good this time, but in my last 4 or 5 months I was snorting and smoking roxies. Shit is just really really REALLY nothing to fuck with.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



HPQ said:


> You guys should never fuck with pills if avoidable in any way. At first it's in moderation, but you slip real quick. And the addiction is on the same level of Heroin, it's bad. I can speak from first hand experience that shit had me by the grip for almost 4 years. I got lucky to get sober for good this time, but in my last 4 or 5 months I was snorting and smoking roxies. Shit is just really really REALLY nothing to fuck with.


*PROOF*
exactly why I only smoke teh herbz =]


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

swagswagswagswagswagswagswagswagswagswagswag


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

How the hell did you get that much red rep? LMAO

Solid heel.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

Years of hard work and establishing myself as a heel. 

I was, after all, the most hated member of 2006:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/307578-wf-awards-results.html#post3287122


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Well done, good sir.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

LEMME GET THAT HEAD BITCH,
SUCK MY FUCKING DICK BITCH,
FUCK HER IN THE MOUTH SHE A NASTY ASS BITCH,
WORD AROUND TOWN YO BITCH SUCKS ON THAT DICK,
FACE ON DECK IMA VIOLATE THAT BITCH.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

So was your loss getting complete red rep?


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

No, at first it was a fuck you I hope you die here's red bitch kind of thing, then it took off, and soon enough people just started negging me for everything. Here's some more recent shit, I wish I could look through all of it 




























> LEMME GET THAT HEAD BITCH,
> SUCK MY FUCKING DICK BITCH,
> FUCK HER IN THE MOUTH SHE A NASTY ASS BITCH,
> WORD AROUND TOWN YO BITCH SUCKS ON THAT DICK,
> FACE ON DECK IMA VIOLATE THAT BITCH.


NO I AINT NO BITCH 
AND NO I AINT NO SNITCH
IM FUCKING ON DAT BITCH
AND THEN I MAKE HER STRIP
IM TWERKIN ON DAT BITCH
IM WORKIN ON DAT BITCH
SHE SUCKIN ON MY DICK
CUZ IM A PRETTY BITCH!

FUCK A BITCH IN THE FACE LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao you were gone for four years?

Anyways has anyone else gone to school high? I feel like I'm the only one.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I was banned for life lolllllllll

I've been to school high as fuck lots of times as well. Bittersweet experience.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao you were gone for four years?
> 
> Anyways has anyone else gone to school high? I feel like I'm the only one.


I smoked pretty much before every class in college lol


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

MY cousins did it all the time. I did it couples times. One of the times I had forgot I had to take a test first bell. I was so fucking nervous.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm a pretty bitch.

SWAGG


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



HPQ said:


> No, at first it was a fuck you I hope you die here's red bitch kind of thing, then it took off, and soon enough people just started negging me for everything. Here's some more recent shit, I wish I could look through all of it
> 
> 
> NO I AINT NO BITCH
> ...


HOES ON MA DICK CUZ I LOOK LIKE JESUS
YOUNG BASED GOD COMMING STRAIGHT WIT THAT HEATER
.....S GETTIN MADD CUZ I DRESS LIKE JESUS CHRIST
IMA PRETTY BITCH IMA FUCK ALL NIGHT!


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

How did this all of a sudden turn into a Lil Wayne thread or whatever the fuck?


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

BIEBER *SWAG*BIEBER *SWAG*BIEBER *SWAG* JUSTIN *SWAG*JUSTIN *SWAG*JUSTIN *SWAG*

EVERYBODY KNOW JUSTIN BIEBER IS MY COUSIN
TRE WEST SIDE YOUNG BASED GOD IS NUTTIN
FIDDY ON MY DICK CUZ I LOOK LIKE BIEBER
BIEBER FEVER STILL GOT DAT HEATER


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> How did this all of a sudden turn into a Lil Wayne thread or whatever the fuck?


 HOW DARE YOU INSULT THE BASED GOD BY COMPARING HIM TO LIL WAYNE. omg based god gonna fuck your bitch. don't you know lil b look like jesus? based god swagswagswagswagswag OMG


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm so confused what's going on.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

i look like jesus.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

You guys were having normal conversation about being heels and than all of a sudden I see a bunch of lyrics talking about bitches and stuff. Just threw me off but I didn't mean to insult you.

That's unbelieveable that people red repped you just to red rep you. I'm surprised you never got banned for life. Some serious cheap heat.

BTW, How did you get those awards and do you mind giving me the link to the last couple of years awards? Just curious...much love dog or homie.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm so confused what's going on.


That's what I was trying to say. Are these guys high off a fucking toenail or what? (staying on topic but I really do think they are high or something)


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

^ I was banned for life, turned out to be for only 4 years.

also I don't think they had awards after that, couldn't find them.

by the way, I SWAG, I COOK, I SWAG, I COOK, I CHEF, I CHEF, I CHEF.

WORD AROUND TOWN THAT YOUR GIRL LIKES TO COOK.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't mind random posts about rap lyrics that you guys enjoy but I don't want this thread to ever get closed. I guess you can say those are lyrics you enjoy while you are high so it's staying on topic in a way. 

So lets get this straight. If you are banned for life you get to make a Shawn Michaels 4 year retirement\comeback? That's pretty awesome and now I have some hope for Austin101 one day returning as he was my favorite poster of all time.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

So did you try signing on for four years after being banned? How did you discover you were unbanned? Are we all unbelievably high or are you just completely fucking with us?


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I rejoined a million times which lead me to be banned for life. I've been banned like 50 times on this account. Then back in like april I logged on to my other account, posted in a thread filled with old members, and I forget the details, but Headliner unbanned this account and the rest is swag.

For the most part, I never even really checked in during those 4 years. See, in that period, I discovered drugs.


based god.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> So did you try signing on for four years after being banned? How did you discover you were unbanned? Are we all unbelievably high or are you just completely fucking with us?


I've been completely sober all weekend. That rapping shit would of been funny if I was high but sober I was just confused but still engaged.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

So whether you're high or not, this is the most epic background dancing I've ever seen. GOLFWANG:


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I had a great time today getting stoned and watching Planet Earth. Easily one of my favorite smoking shows.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Roy no wait Rigor said:


> I had a great time today getting stoned and watching Planet Earth. Easily one of my favorite smoking shows.


_You're_ a smoker? Cool. Is Planet Earth a documentary? That sounds like a stupid question but it's genuine.

Back when I was in high school - perhaps middle school for Americans (about 13-14 yrs old) we used to smoke weed at the end of lunchtimes. I was the only kid in my year group who knew how to build up for quite a while. I used to smoke with my crew in my neighbourhood and the older ones had taught me, you see. So in school, I'd make up all kinds of 'smoker's etiquette' like "Builder's Privilege," hahaha, whoever rolls up gets first 5 tokes.

Good times. By 15-16 years old, I was pissing my school career down the toilet... then putting the toilet lid down and building up a spliff on it, haha


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Lol I was just surprised I found someone on here who listens to Lil B. Anybody ever smoked bubblegum?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

^ bubblegum kush? yes. bubblegum? no.


Sorry for being a smart ass, it's a disease.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



holycityzoo said:


> ^ bubblegum kush? yes. bubblegum? no.
> 
> 
> Sorry for being a smart ass, it's a disease.


On this site, im used to it. 

That shit had me rollin. 10 long ass blunts, 
a boring ass day, &&nd three bad ass bitches 
turned that night into one hell of a smokin 
session.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I haven't smoked in 6 weeks, got serious about school again when it started but I got into the university I was trying to transfer to so I'll be buying some medical piff tomorrow. 

Haven't smoked bubblegum, is it that couchlock high or one that gets your mind racing?


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> If you're buying online weed, you want some weed and can't get some. And not everyone lives in the middle of nowhere and can do what you do.





Walls said:


> I would advise you to not buy weed or anything that resembles weed over the internet.





LadyCroft said:


> *Goddamn. grow your own fucking weed. What's the fucking problem? Online shit? wow!
> 
> If you're buying online weed you're fucking addicted.*



Walls is right, buying weed off a website is a terrible idea and it'll be some k2 type shit but in general buying drugs online is not addict behavior or unreliable. Growing your own weed is a big risk to most people. 

I will say though, unless you're dead set on buying a specific strain there should be no reason you buy weed off the internet. Buying reggies online is an embarrassment.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



brian8448 said:


> I haven't smoked in 6 weeks, got serious about school again when it started but I got into the university I was trying to transfer to so I'll be buying some medical piff tomorrow.
> 
> Haven't smoked bubblegum, is it that *couchlock high *or one that gets your mind racing?


im assuming you mean a lazy ass high? If so then not for me, I was acting goofy as fuck. My bro recorded me & this chick arguing. He told me I was possibly trollin her because at the end I apologized & we fell asleep in my bed. :lmao

When he told me the next day I didn't believe him until he showed the video. I just dont remember the arguement though. Was also wondering why she slept in my bed instead of the coach like normal but i wasnt complaining


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



JamesakaVicious said:


> im assuming you mean a lazy ass high? If so then not for me, I was acting goofy as fuck. My bro recorded me & this chick arguing. He told me I was possibly trollin her because at the end I apologized & *we fell asleep* in my bed. :lmao
> 
> When he told me the next day I didn't believe him until he showed the video. I just dont remember the arguement though. Was also *wondering why she slept in my bed* instead of the coach like normal but i wasnt complaining



I'm disappointed in you bro. Sounds like you were with a "sure thing."

Arguing with girls is actually a good play if you work it right.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



holycityzoo said:


> I'm disappointed in you bro. Sounds like you were with a "sure thing."
> 
> Arguing with girls is actually a good play if you work it right.


I couldnt really do anything. She's one of those uptight chicks. She's like twenty & only had sex like two times.
The first time I tried she got mad at me and we almost fell
out. Don't know how I got back on her good side but I did. 
She was just as surprised me when she finally remembered.
Part of me feels like she did wanna go at it though. 
Unfortunatlly she goes to college in D.C. so I won't be
seeing her for a while.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



JamesakaVicious said:


> I couldnt really do anything. *She's one of those uptight chicks. She's like twenty & only had sex like two times.*
> The first time I tried she got mad at me and we almost fell
> out. Don't know how I got back on her good side but I did.
> She was just as surprised me when she finally remembered.
> ...


Girls like this used to piss me off something fierce. Now, though, this would be a preference.

Oh, and for the mods... I totally got high last night. Probably will tonight too.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm taking time off until Friday or Saturday. Smoked the last 3 days in a row.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

<scratches head> I don't remember the last day when I didn't have cannabinoids floating around my system. Must have some time in early 2010: When I "went on a quest" to find Stone Henge, I ran out of weed about a couple days into the trek. Got back into Manchester about a week after that... How long does cannabis take to leave the body? I forget.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Depends on how fat you are, I believe. THC stays in fat cells or something like that. If that's the case, weed leaves my body quite fast.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I see. Well in that case, it'd be pretty quick outta my system too. I have virtually zero body fat. Now I'm getting quite muscular, I look like a bloody cartoon drawing, hahaha, I am _that _ripped.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm 6'1 and used to weigh between 200-210 when I was lifting really heavy. But I was also eating 6 full meals a day on top of 2 protein shakes a day and I got sick of doing that. It's expensive, too. So I converted it to lean muscle and float between 175-185.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Shit! That's still pretty damn buff. You must look good at 180 then if you've dropped down from 200. Nice one


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Well, I don't like the idea of not being able to take care of myself physically if something were to happen, so I like to stay a bit bigger. I don't do ab work at all either, I can't stand it.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Fair enough, regarding physical control, I must admit, I feel a bit better about things like that although I don't really attract such negativity. Still, nice to be strong. Oh shit, man, you use abs no matter what you're doing. I love them hanging leg raises. They burn like crazy


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't have a 6 pack or anything. Like I said, I never do abs directly. And I work out while high, to stay on topic.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Used to smoke it every day, now i rarely do. It gets boring.


----------



## matticus (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Here's something to drool over if you have just smoked:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpzohIXaruI


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Dartz said:


> Used to smoke it every day, now i rarely do. It gets boring.



How does it ever get boring? I don't understand. Did it stop working for you? I could have fun watching paint dry if I'm high.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> How does it ever get boring? I don't understand. Did it stop working for you? I could have fun watching paint dry if I'm high.


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

S/N I dont understand how gettin high is boring. 
Maybe you just were'nt really into it. It took me 
awhile to get into it although I have'nt smoked in 
a while. Weed/Black&Mild smoke irritates the fuck 
outta my wisdom teeth. I have no idea why though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Sounds like those teeth need to come out. Mine were impacted, they were literally upside down. I got home, waited about 5 hours and did a few bongs instead of taking any pain meds. Bad idea, it gave me a dry socket which is a bitch. I advise not smoking for a few days when you get them out, whenever that is. It was crazy though, I healed up like Wolverine. They told me I'd be out for a few days and most people get a lot of bruising and swelling (especially because mine were upside down) but a few hours later I was out doing shit with very minimal swelling, the next day I was fine aside from the dry socket.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

These bitches coming out soon. all four of them are impacted too. my lower right jaw causes me the most pain. Its fine now but they're like *SOME* women on period,they act uprandomly though. My Doc said its a low percent chance ill 
get dry socket. Not to mention I still need a root canal.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

lol your doctor can't tell you that you'd be at a low risk for a dry socket, I don't see how he could know that. Sometimes they just happen but if you smoke then it will definitely happen. The root canal will be worse, I can assure you. My mother had to get one done a few years back and she said she'd rather get her wisdom teeth taken out 3 more times than do that again.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Im scared of both to be truthful. He said it would only be 45
minutes....& *$515* :cussin: 
How the fuck Ima pay for that, I only work 12 hours got damnit!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Start saving, I guess. I was put to sleep for my wisdom teeth, doc said it would be best because they were all fucked and it would take awhile. If that's your case as well then you'll just go to sleep and wake up high as fuck. It also depends on your pain tolerance as well. I have a very high one so it was fine for me. I know people who had to take a week off of work when they had theirs done. Everyone reacts to it differently. 

Once you heal a few days, smoke a ton of weed. You'll feel right as rain again.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Going to go to Lawrence's house later on today and will be smoking a blunt with him. Than we are going to cut another promo! Looking foward to it.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah they said they were gonna knock me out.
I csnt wait to start smoking though, living 
wit my aunt is not workin out. I need an 
equalizer but my wisdom teeth like to fuck me
over. Im getting so blowed next month.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Smokes some hash for the first time and got really fucking high. Unfortunately while me and Lawrence were cutting the promos our camera battiers were dead and we kept having to recharge it over and over. Than at the end of the night I found out I lost my MP3 and was looking for it all night and left without it. We were in some guys car so were hoping I left in there and will call him tomorrow. I must of been fucked up to be losing shit....Garbage night.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Smokes some hash for the first time and got really fucking high. Unfortunately while me and Lawrence were cutting the promos our camera battiers were dead and we kept having to recharge it over and over. Than at the end of the night I found out I lost my MP3 and was looking for it all night and left without it. We were in some guys car so were hoping I left in there and will call him tomorrow. I must of been fucked up to be losing shit....Garbage night.


How did you roll the hash? In a Cig?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm highly amused at your inability to get high off of hash, Rated R :lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

lol same here...I just put it in a bowl with some weed, and I take off like superman


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, it's pretty simple. I think he just got ripped off. And you had a hash hook up in Mexico (I believe you said you were there)?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> How did you roll the hash? In a Cig?


They put it in a pipe and we smoked it out of that. A little small pipe too. They told me it was cherry or something but not really sure exactly. These guys were stoners and kept ranting about weed. Had no clue what they were talking about it but they claimed it was hash and I was pretty stoned but I couldn't tell a HUGE difference though.


----------



## Ross McTURTLE (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I haven't smoked weed in 17 days. :shocked: Tomorrow that all changes.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Ross McTURTLE said:


> I haven't smoked weed in 17 days. :shocked: Tomorrow that all changes.


Welcome home.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoked last night, was fun. Watched 28 Days Later while high, not a smart move. That's the most realistic scenario if zombies where to ever happen, really. My fiance is going away for the weekend so I'll have the house to myself. Plan on smoking, watching UFC 137 and sliding across the floor in my underwear and sun glasses. Should be a good time.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Been smoking everyday this week and yesterday I smoked probally more than any time EVER. So today I plan on taking the day off as I'm going a little over the top lately. The new episode of Beavis and Butthead will be airing tonight and I wanted to watch that high off a toenail but it looks like I'll just be watching it sober. Oh well, Still going to be enjoyable based off the preview.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Hell yes!! New Beavis and Butthead. I'm so pumped. I'm going to dvr it though, cause Always Sunny is on at 10 also. Good for Mike Judge, he finally got some of the rights to Beavis and Butthead. MTV fucked him hard back in the day.


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Man you guys are lucky..:sad:

I NEED MY GOTDAMNED INSURANCE TO HURRY UP!!!:cussin:


----------



## ShortDaddyT (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I used to smoke weed..

Nowadays...only smoke crack. Makes me strong!:mark:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Solid reasoning.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



ShortDaddyT said:


> I used to smoke weed..
> 
> Nowadays...only smoke crack. Makes me strong!:mark:


_CANNABIS = GATEWAY DRUG!

Tell everyone!
...
...
<Phone dial-up> "Hello. Grandma. Important news..."_


Can you believe my little brother is 18 years old and can't roll a spliff? Don't get me wrong, I'd see nothing weird about that if he hadn't been smoking weed for like, 2 years. I thought it might be a statement about me, as a bro, too.

I mean; I've been so discouraging towards him about smoking weed (subtly discouraging - he's gone from school to unemployment, you see) that I've neglected to teach him how to build up. Plus, I never had a big bro to teach me, so I guess I just figured he'd learn with his friends.

Anyway, I taught him the other evening. He rolled a 5/10 spliff, which ain't bad for his first practice course

Do you guys remember when you couldn't build a spliff? What age/time/scenario did you realise that you could build up good? How shit was the first spliff you built?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I couldn't roll a joint if I had a gun to my head, but I hate joints.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Insanely trippy video . Watch it on full screen , volume up with your headphones in. Not sure would I watch it if I was too stoned . As a botanist to be (Had to do it as part of my Science degree) , Ayahuasca is one of the most engrossing things i've learned about and it throughly mindblowing .


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I could roll a joint when I was 13, not that hard tbh.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never been able to roll a joint or blunt or anything. My buddy does all that and I just have never took the time to learn.


----------



## navipatel (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't even try. I rather work and buy what I need than waste it on drugs.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

So, I got fucked out of weed tonight. Not too happy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

do tell walls.

can't wait for Monday.  Got my costume set and ready to go and we're getting the shrooms after school on monday.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

My fiance is gone for the weekend so I planned on being blitzkreig'd all weekend but the person I was going to get it from won't be getting it until Tuesday, when he told me it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

don't you have multiple dealers?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah but none of them could help me out. They either didn't have anything or were out at some Halloween party. But Halloween isn't until Monday, I'm sure you're thinking. That's what I thought too, but it turns out because it's on a Monday people don't want to do their shit and would rather do it the weekend before, therefore I am shit out of luck and not happy about it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, my friends had a couple of parties going on today as well, but I have an lab to write for my Bio AP class and a Calculus test on Monday. Which will make halloween all the more special afterwards.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That reminds me, I need to write out my "Fuck off" sign to tape to my front door for Monday. Yearly tradition.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao Walls you remind me of a grumpy old man that hates everyone.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Well, I have no candy and turning all the lights off isn't hint enough, apparently. Plus, my dog is very protective and I don't want to listen to her demonic bark for hours on end.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> do tell walls.
> 
> can't wait for Monday.  Got my costume set and ready to go and we're getting the shrooms after school on monday.


Me and my buddy were planning on doing something big for the Halloween party we are going to on Monday as well. We might try shrooms or maybe just weed\alcohol. I've never tried Shrooms before so would I be ok at a Halloween party on Shrooms if its my first time? Or do I need to be with the right amount of certain people to manage myself? Can you tell when somebody is on Shrooms by just looking at them?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Thst´s pretty tough of you guiys, Halloween shrooming, where everybody looks like a monster or some terryfing shit, i probably would loose it and beat up a hag or Frankenstein.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Shrooms on Halloween? Wouldn't do that.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Thanks for the posts guys re when you learned to build up. JBL you're a lazy bastard, haha.

Unlucky Walls. I remember the days when me and my friends were totally at dealers' mercy:no: Shit times. Once when we were kids, during a weed drought, we waited 8 hours on one street corner in the freezing cold, just to hook ourselves up with an 1/8 of an oz. Truly frightening times. But being fiends (no mis-spell. We were bad,) we all did what we had to do.

Halloween... I hate halloween. Nah, truth be told, I love Halloween. I just couldn't get my costume this year. Do you know how much a full-size 'Ezio' costume (Assassin's Creed II) costs?

Try in the region of £500! I totally wanted to get my parkour on, all night, but now I think I'll take a page out of Walls' book and turn off all the lights, lock the doors and pretend I'm out. The 'Fuck Off' sign, round here, would no-doubt lead to an egg-attack so I'll leave that one.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh and i learned it as soon as i started smoking, but to be honest they are better then when i started, but i still suck compared to my friends, when youi smoke a bad done joint you appreciate everything about a good one, the isolation, and what not, it´s like a smoking house.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

LOL, a few friends and I packed out my friends Navigator last night, went off roading, and smoked about seven L's. We woke up in the Navigator parked in the woods at 5am, with about 26 missed calls. LOL. Never again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Thst´s pretty tough of you guiys, Halloween shrooming, where everybody looks like a monster or some terryfing shit, i probably would loose it and beat up a hag or Frankenstein.





eddiefan said:


> Shrooms on Halloween? Wouldn't do that.


Mario Party gang going out on halloween on shroom=the best night ever.

We did shrooms last year too with fireworks, it was some fun shit. As long as you don't have a bad trip everything is fucking amazing on halloween.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

So, finally got some but the fiance is home. I guess there goes my plans for an orgy.


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

So Shrooms on Halloween sounds fun but Im to damn nervous to try it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I just want to try shrooms in general, although even if I had them I wouldn't do it for the first time on Halloween, fuck that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

two of my friends are doing it for the first time tomorrow, so hopefully all goes well for them but it will still be fun as hell as long as a fucking monster doesn't come out of the ground or something.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I think they are fucked, what a terrible idea. See, if they had Rogan in their lives like I do, that would never happen.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Well one we kinda forced to do it since she HAD to be Peach, like her hair is exactly like Peach's hair, and then we told her it wouldn't be the same if she also wasn't high on shrooms so she kinda agreed to it even though she is a little scared. Another just wanted to try it for the first time and thinks it will be fun if he does it on Halloween for his time, as long as he has a good trip.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

She's going to freak the fuck out and you're going to end up having to baby sit her. If she is already scared, she is going to be fucked when she see's all the costumes and shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I already made it clear to all my friends that I'm babysitting no one. I had enough of shit in the summer when my friends got too drunk on some nights, won't go through it again tomorrow. I will make sure she doesn't take a lot though, don't want her to do over do it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I hope she reconsiders. On a side note, I'm higher than giraffe pussy and have come to the ultimate and finale conclusion that Shadows from Avenged Sevenfold has the most unique voice I have ever heard and thus is the greatest singer to ever live. True story.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I think she will be fine, well hopefully, I probably will end up taking care of her if all goes wrong unfortunately since I won't wanna be a dick but whatever.

Whose this singer you're talking about? Link me to the song.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Me and my buddy Lawrence are still unsure about Shrooms tomorrow because we want to buy weed as well and we are low on cash. We decided that we are going to buy extacy pills and take once each. I've never done them before but we want to experience them while we are at a Halloween party tomorrow. I'm going to his house early as we will be getting high as fuck early and than cutting another Wrestling promo right BEFORE we pop the extacy pills. I'm kind of questionable because I know drinking alcohol and extacy can be a bad mix and can send you to the fucking hospital or something. At least that's what I've heard anyway. 

So is smoking weed and taking the extacy pills at the same time dangerous? Or will we be fine? Is there anybody who has experienced extacy in general? My buddy Lawrence said the weed will calm down our extacy trip but he's a huge fucking pothead and would say that just to say that so I'm not sure if i trust it or not ....thoughts??


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't think its dangerous, but I've never done it myself, but I think some of my friends may have. I've tried E a couple times in the Summer and it just isn't my thing, it was fun yes but I don't want to get into the harder drugs. It was just an experience type thing. Plus I got horny as fuck while on E, pretty sure its a common thing that happens to most people, if you don't get any you'll feel very unsatisfied, which was me during my first time since we were in a huge sausage fest but the next two times were different.

weed doesn't calm you down at all, lol that's a lie. My friend also chipped tooth since his teeth were shattering(is this the right word) so much.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*










Btw, I would rather do shrooms than E, its just a better experience overall.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I feel the exact same way as you do regarding harder drugs and an experience type thing is exactly what I will call it as well. I'll be surprised if I ever try it again in my life but I guess you never know. Your friend chipped his tooth because his teeth were shattering so much? Was he just in desperate need for braces or did he fall on the ground? What the heck? I'm lost on what you mean by that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao, sorry I knew I used the wrong word I meant chattering. Idk why, but it was because of the E, and his teeth continued to chatter the whole time and the part of his tooth just chipped off. Not his whole tooth, but because he was doing it so much part of it must have gotten chattered off.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

That feeling when you discover weed that you thought you had misplaced is awesome. I felt that feeling this morning. Phew.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Holy shit I would have been tripping out if I was with him let alone having to go through that personally, Poor guy. 

Even without experiencing either one of them, I agree with the Shrooms\extacy comment. Shrooms just seems like it could be more positive more of the time and you can have better control over yourself. I'm planning on trying both at least once by the end of my lifetime so I have no problems with saving the best for last. Hopefully we both have great positive experiences and remember everything in great detail. I will try to share everything once I'm fully capable.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I just became upset realizing I won't be able to drive tomorrow to the party we're going to after we walk around town because I'll be too fucked up on shrooms. I'm going to be tired as fuck Tuesday morning.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

You going to a costume party and if so will you be dressing up? 

Me and my boy are just going to dress up in our own little attire that we use while cutting Wrestling promos so that way we can advertise them as well. Hopefully we will get over. I've never been a big fan of dressing up for Halloween but I'm looking foward to this.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

idk if its a costume, and I really don't care, but my friends and I are going as the complete mario party gang. Well maybe not complete but we have like 12 people.

I'm going as Yoshi, best character ever.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> idk if its a costume, and I really don't care, but my friends and I are going as the complete mario party gang. Well maybe not complete but we have like 12 people.
> 
> I'm going as Yoshi, best character ever.


Good choice


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

Idunno why I avoid this thread so much, but I smoke pretty much every day. I enjoy it. One of my favorite hobbies is to roll a blunt, jump on the treadmill and watch anime.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

well I'll be off to school in an hour and then in 4 hours I'll be ready to go out. Probably going to get to school at lunch and blaze with a couple of friends before classes just start the fun a little early.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think she will be fine, well hopefully, I probably will end up taking care of her if all goes wrong unfortunately since I won't wanna be a dick but whatever.
> 
> *Whose this singer you're talking about? Link me to the song*.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PRfDJQY_Y8&ob=av3e

That's a song called Buried Alive. It's 6:45 but it's well worth it, listen to it all. The way it breaks down is pretty amazing and I'm quite positive he's the greatest singer alive. He's so special, no one sounds anything like him and these days that's almost impossible to say. He is this generations Axl Rose, without question. Which makes sense, as that's his favorite singer.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Has anyone ever dropped MDMA? How was it?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm heading out to Lawrence's house in about an hour and a half. We are going to start out the day smoking a blunt and out of the bong as well. After that we are cutting another Wrestling promo before I head out back to my house to do some family stuff. Looking foward to it as we have a ton of weed. We plan on trying the E pill right before the Halloween party tonight.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

yes, but i dont inhale


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Oh man so many post Halloween stories I'm dying to hear, from JBl and Undefeated especially, keep us updated (I know you will anyways but I'm just saying )


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

why the fuck does it have to rain on halloween. 

we've decided to go out a bit later, i'm meeting up with them in around an hour. also, NEVER GO TO SCHOOL HIGH AS YOSHI, I was fucking tripping major balls in my math class, I had to keep my yoshi head on during the whole class basically because my was eyes went really red when they usually don't anymore.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm back at my house after smoking with Lawrence for a few hours. We didn't get shit done. We called the idiot drug dealer but he didn't know what the fuck he was doing. Not sure if we are going to be able to get the pills tonight or not as most people will be getting blown up already. Still looking foward to the party and being high but we should have got the pills the day before or a few days. We lagged around his house for a while without getting shit done on the promo. He bought more weed because he wasn't satisfied with the weed we were smoking despite us smoking two joints and a blunt. I'll be heading back to his house in a few hours to get the promo shit done and than head to the party. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I'll update tomorrow since I don't want to lose my phone at the party while I'm tripping balls and I'm going to sign onto wrestlingforum while at a party. :lmao

I'm still kinda high right now, well probably blaze again before or after we're done eating the shrooms.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Just got ripped off for the first time in years. I was lazy so I went to my sisters dealer who lives 3 houses down and sold me a .7 instead of a gram. It's weird though, getting ripped off reminds me of my high school days and now I'm in too much of a nostalgic mood to get pissed off. AND the Muppets are on RAW!! Life is sweet.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Just got back from walking around with my friends and holy shit am I having a great trip right now, but freaking out as well. Came home to change and will probably head out in an hour to the part. The chick that didn't really want to do it is fine, she didn't have that much but said she was seeing some fucked up hallucinations, but my other friend started freaking out when this guy grabbed his foot from the ground as a zombie at this one house. It took forever to calm him down and I think he's going to stay home since his trip seemed pretty bad. Also my friend, he was in a bowser suit, got an egg thrown at him and he got fucking pissed off but it was fucking hilarious as he tried to chase them but couldn't because of his costume. :lmao I saw some fucked up shit as well when walking around and am tripping the fuck out just by sitting down here, it was still kinda raining when I was outside and even that felt/looked really fucking weird. It honestly felt like I was in mario as well, a couple of my friends looked like the actual characters and I was tripping from that as well. Shit was insane, hopefully shit keeps up for the party since this is fucking awesome right now. I'm tempted to drive since I don't walk to walk but I think I'll regret that, so I'll probably end up walking with my friends again.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> HIGH AS YOSHI,


Consider this expression stolen.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't like the idea of shrooms being a recreational and party drug .There's much more to shrooms then this ,but it's your choice and if you enjoy it , more power to you.

Anyway I had an awesome Halloween, started my day off high as fuck after a spliff or two of some awesome weed. I took E for the first time in quite some time . Felt weird as fuck taking E dressed as Ash Ketchum . :lmao The highlight of my night was seeing Spongebob arguing with Captain America and a priest and a penguin fighting . :lmao I love Halloween .


----------



## PaddyMcCourt (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

It was all a dream, I used to read Word-up magazine.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

The night didn't really reach overall expectations for me because of the lack of E and my continues stoner irresponsible ways. I took my phone to my buddys house to start the night and before it hit me it was LOST. My phone got lost before we even went to the party and we were in a guys car right before leaving to the party so we both assumed it just dropped out of my pocket because we were getting stoned in the car. The party was pretty solid as we were high as fuck when we got in there and than played beer pong and hanged out there for about four hours. The girl who lived there has a lot of homosexual friends and there was FOUR of them in the house so it was kind of a cockfest and one of them wanted to go to Dennys with me or something so it was a little awkard. We ended up losing about four games of beer pong and didn't know what the fuck we were doing. We didn't finish the promo and I just called the guy whos car we were in smoking with before the party and he said he looked for the phone and no dice. Very unfortunate as I lost my fucking phone. I need to stop losing shit when I'm smoking because it's getting pretty bad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

see that's why I didn't take my phone. I realized I'd lose it like an idiot.

The party I went to was pretty great, I pretty much chilled in a room for a lot of it just tripping out to everything around me and the music, then we decided castle crashers on my friends PS3 which was fun as fuck. I then went back to my friend's house and passed out there. Had to take a shower there too since because I felt greasy as fuck in the morning. When I came to school to my bio AP class nearly every kid had a water bottle in hand and just looked like a complete mess after all the parties last night and they were all hungover as fuck. Glad I didn't drink at all, but it was still a horrible morning, but not nearly as bad as others.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Do you smoke / do drugs?*

Yeah, as a member of a country (Singapore) with about a 14% smoking rate and a virtually non-existent drug abuse rate <0.005%, I thought it would be interesting to carry out such a poll of our community...

I do consider marijuana a drug.... yeah and I do neither.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

Nope Straight Edge.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/549307-getting-high-242.html


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

we do have a "getting high" thread for 2500 replies, but I guess you should just start a new thread instead.

edit: always gotta fuck me over eh walls? first with the 2000 post in the thread, and now with this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

Neither. Never liked the smell of Cigarette smoke & I hate the idea of being out of control of my actions, so drugs don't do it for me. Yeah, I drink, but I know exactly when to cut myself off and I haven't been wicked piss drunk since college & I hated that. 

The most I ever smoked was one time I puffed on a Cigar and I didn't even like it, so I'm just stayed away from smoking altogether.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

i've done drugs, i do smoke weed now and again. did E every week many months back unless i did something else instead like coke or ket. stopped that now mainly b/c i moved towns for uni and i didn't feel the need to carry that on. smoke very occasionally when i'm out drinking, don't like cigs at all though especially sober.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

Smoked weed a handful of times in my life but it certainly isn't a habit. I loathe cigarette smoke.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*



Walls said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/549307-getting-high-242.html





UnDeFeatedKing said:


> we do have a "getting high" thread for 2500 replies, but I guess you should just start a new thread instead.
> 
> edit: always gotta fuck me over eh walls? first with the 2000 post in the thread, and now with this.


I can't set up a poll there. Also, I asked about smoking.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

that's not the point, that thread is basically about all drugs now and all you did in this thread was add cigs. wouldn't really say it was necessary for a new thread.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I think I'm just going to continue posting in this thread with countless memories and stories than randomly start a new thread. WHAT DA HELL?

Just got back from smoking with Lawrence and we cut a pretty solid promo. I'll have it posted for you guys later on tonight.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

I don't smoke and don't do drugs


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoked last night and watched The Human Centipede 2. It was...interesting.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

I don't smoke and don't do drugs


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm looking foward to going to see Harold & Kumar 3 in theaters stoned as shit.

For anybody who wants to put us over check out our new promo. (We were pretty fucking high)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kidyzogrd88


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

I'm straight edge since birth. I don't need drugs to have fun, only boring people do.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

Oh please.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> I'm straight edge since birth. I don't need drugs to have fun, only boring people do.


:lmao

That sound like it was written by those "Above the Influence" tools. That's some corny ass shit, man. 

I drink occasionally and I smoke a nice cigar once in a blue moon. 95 percent of people can enjoy themselves every now and then and not get addicted to anything.

It's not all black and white, man.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*



TheCelticRebel said:


> :lmao
> 
> That sound like it was written by those "Above the Influence" tools. That's some corny ass shit, man.
> 
> ...


I am above the influence.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

I don't do drugs but I do smoke weed


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> that's not the point, that thread is basically about all drugs now and all you did in this thread was add cigs. wouldn't really say it was necessary for a new thread.


It's a duplicate, the Getting High thread already has hundreds of posts about cigs, so that's why this thread is an exact duplicate on the same two topics.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I smoked last night and watched The Human Centipede 2. It was...interesting.


I still have the first downloaded on my laptop, heard itt was disgusting and a buddy recommended I must be high for the watching, I'll watch it when I'm back in Canada when I get high.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

Wow. I'm the only one who smokes and does drugs here?


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

weed...IS FOR TEH HEART!!


----------



## JamesakaVicious (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I smoked last night and watched The Human Centipede 2. It was...interesting.


2? 0_o

Theres a 2?? As if the first wasnt disturbing enough. :no:

Edit - just looked it up, more disturbing than the first one. Also going to make a part three.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

Neither, never got the reason why these things are so "beneficial" 

Drinking is pretty much my only vice


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

No.

I don't drink either, btw.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

I smoke herb and cigs daily


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

*I only smoke left-handed cigarettes.*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

Did it when I was younger (something like 14/15) as a way of giving the middle finger to my parents, fitting in and because I had no idea who I was as a person. Then I grew up and out of it. I'm glad I got it all out of my system when I was in my early teens, because now I don't feel the need to ever drink, smoke or touch a drug again. Just isn't for me.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Just want to say lol at the do you smoke / do drugs thread .Why it's not been closed I do not know?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

My favourite colour is rabbit and i loooooove cheesy puffs!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

I don't smoke or do drugs. I've been offered to many times before but it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

I've been smoking at least a pack of cigarettes every day for years. 

Nicotine, WWE, and the Internet. Those are my vices.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Hey guys. Just a brief visit. Noticed the extra thread about getting high/ smoking whatever. Don't get why it's there but I love our thread more. (Oh that's right - I'm taking part-ownership of this thread because I get high everyday and, recently, post on here more regularly than the WWE section.)

So... I've been smoking "graft" for the last couple of weeks. Graft is the dust and leaf let over from after you've cut a crop of cannabis and bagged all the bud up to sell. It's not strong but it will certainly do at a price of £200 for 3 oz. Anyway, I smoked some proper weed last night and got STOOOOOONED! I've not felt like that for years. I swear, I thought I was going to throw up. It was awesome

Regarding the Human Centipede: Walls you are a weird guy, haha, Human centipede is the most digusting premise I've ever heard. I almost cried in sheer disgust just from having a friend describe the movie to me.

Awful, man. F*cking god-awful <shivers>


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

I occasionally smoke weed but wouldn't dare touch cigarettes, no idea why. I've done E, Cocaine and Ketamine at least once, but wouldn't want to make a regular thing of it at all


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> I'm straight edge since birth. I don't need drugs to have fun, only boring people do.


embarrassing post and yeah you're going to be born 'straight edge' unless you're a crack baby or some other.


----------



## marsbar83 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

Smoke only.


----------



## marsbar83 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Only the once.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*

I haven't smoked a lot of weed in couple years. was a major pothead in high school though and for the first 6 months after I turned 18. (got my medical card) used to drink a lotttttt too, but don't do that so much anymore either. I do smoke though.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



DR JUPES said:


> embarrassing post and yeah you're going to be born 'straight edge' unless you're a crack baby or some other.


Well then we ain't all born straight edge, are we? Duh.

And you're right, it's so embarrassing being drug-free and knowing I am gonna outlive tens of thousands of people out there who probably won't live to see 30. Obviously not pot smokers, but the more serious drug addicts.


----------



## kennedyniles (Oct 16, 2011)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> I'm straight edge since birth. I don't need drugs to have fun, only boring people do.


Agree 100%.


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Well then we ain't all born straight edge, are we? Duh.
> 
> And you're right, it's so embarrassing being drug-free and knowing I am gonna outlive tens of thousands of people out there who probably won't live to see 30. Obviously not pot smokers, but the more serious drug addicts.


straightedge nowadays at least is a decision to not smoke, drink or do drugs. i'm willing to bet you didn't make that lifestyle choice as a foetus and i'm also willing to bet you don't drink, smoke or do drugs b/c you're a nerd who didn't like going out much/didn't get invited anywhere. that or maybe you actually don't like it but i'm also willing to bet had you not been a wrestling fan and seen CM Punk that you wouldn't have known what straightedge even was. 

i'd like to point out that actively choosing against these substances or just happening to never take them are two different things if only by definition of straight-edge.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke and drink on a daily basis, mostly on weekends. I have done bars, coke, procaine lmfao, vikes, and apparently my friend admitted to me he used to spray Oxycotton in our blunts, so that too smh. I'm passed that phase in my life though, and only smoke and drink now.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



DR JUPES said:


> straightedge nowadays at least is a decision to not smoke, drink or do drugs. i'm willing to bet you didn't make that lifestyle choice as a foetus and i'm also willing to bet you don't drink, smoke or do drugs b/c you're a nerd who didn't like going out much/didn't get invited anywhere. that or maybe you actually don't like it but i'm also willing to bet had you not been a wrestling fan and seen CM Punk that you wouldn't have known what straightedge even was.
> 
> i'd like to point out that actively choosing against these substances or just happening to never take them are two different things if only by definition of straight-edge.


I got plenty of friends and most of them do get high. But I don't. And I knew the word straight edge long before Punk laced his boots. You need to find a new theory cuz that one ain't working. I do love how all the stoners get so pissed when I make a post like that one. I hope I didn't hurt your feelings.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't mind people being straight edge as long as they keep it to themselves. If they feel the need to broadcast it to me I think they are being pricks.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Saying it on a thread that asks if you do drugs is not broadcasting, though.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I didn't mean it about people saying it in this thread but I have had a lot of people start talking about being drug free while I was smoking a joint. That annoys me. It's worse if the guy has never done drugs in his life and talks about how drugs are the worst thing a person could do.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Well I just made a joke and got ass poked for it. And drugs are certainly not the worse thing ever. Pretty sure murder, rape, incest, Replubicans and even Pokemon are all worse than drugs.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Many people do have misconceptions about weed. It is the only illegal drug I take pretty regularly. Don't have a problem with drugs except the ones that are addictive. If people want to try them out then they should be able to, as long as they don't get heavily dependent on it and they are of a certain age. Hate dealers who sell to kids.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> I'm straight edge since birth. I don't need drugs to have fun, only boring people do.


Are you an avid listener of Minor Threat?? Because if you're not, then you're not really straight edge


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

The Cannabis plant is the most powerful and useful plant on the planet. Industrially. Medicinally.

The fact that's it's called a drug is f*cking insulting and just goes to show the power of words


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed is a drug and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Man i gotta lay off the weed for a few days, i didn´t wanna work so i called in sick the past 2 days, got blasted heavy and yesterday slept from 4 Pm to 7 AM, i mean i woke up fresh as water and was fit, went to the gym, ate gamed for like 3 hours and then went out and i just came back and i think i could stay awake for another 5 Years:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed comas are the shit. It's the only way I can sleep, unfortunately. Sounds like you overdid it though. You need that money for more weed


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> I got plenty of friends and most of them do get high. But I don't. And I knew the word straight edge long before Punk laced his boots. You need to find a new theory cuz that one ain't working. I do love how all the stoners get so pissed when I make a post like that one. I hope I didn't hurt your feelings.


i'm not pissed at all son, i just know you don't know anything about straight-edge even from its origins from like 30 years or more ago (idrk either but i don't pretend to) and i know you weren't born straight-edge which was your point and once i explained why you're an idiot for saying that i noticed you actually haven't addressed it in that post there so i'll assume you agree w/me. and it's not my theory and i'm not going to kill this point but there's a difference between choosing to not do substance abuse and actually not being exposed to it. 

answer this though, i suppose by your definition my friend's seven year old brother who has never smoked, drank or done drugs is 'straight-edge' right? he doesn't know what the word means but that doesn't matter b/c you were born straight-edge and didn't know what it meant then. maybe he could be more straight-edge if he was aware of the definition and live his life as a seven year old against substance abuse and be the coolest guy in the world, just like CM Punk.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Weed comas are the shit. It's the only way I can sleep, unfortunately. Sounds like you overdid it though. You need that money for more weed


Probably right, i think i should have smoked a bit less´´, but what the hell, i would probably smoke like that every day if i had the cash and not have to wake up at certain hours for work, i need i need a clear day every once in a while though, it inspires me but after doing it too much i feel kinda foggy.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I've been taking more days off as of late then ever really, and not due to finances or anything. I'm finding my tolerance goes up really fast these days. It only takes about 2 days for it to go down again and then I get blasted, so I tend to do that now. 

Also, LOL @ that guy saying he knew what SE was before Punk even laced his boots.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



DR JUPES said:


> i'm not pissed at all son, *i just know you don't know anything about straight-edge even from its origins from like 30 years or more ago* (idrk either but i don't pretend to) and i know you weren't born straight-edge which was your point and once i explained why you're an idiot for saying that i noticed you actually haven't addressed it in that post there so i'll assume you agree w/me. and it's not my theory and i'm not going to kill this point but there's a difference between choosing to not do substance abuse and actually not being exposed to it.
> 
> answer this though, i suppose by your definition my friend's seven year old brother who has never smoked, drank or done drugs is 'straight-edge' right? he doesn't know what the word means but that doesn't matter b/c you were born straight-edge and didn't know what it meant then. maybe he could be more straight-edge if he was aware of the definition and live his life as a seven year old against substance abuse and be the coolest guy in the world, just like CM Punk.


You're actually dead on. Minor Threat started the straight-edge term and subculture in 1981.

Well done


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Do you smoke / do drugs?*



Amsterdam said:


> I've been smoking at least a pack of cigarettes every day for years.
> 
> Nicotine, WWE, and the Internet. Those are my vices.


How the hell do you smoke a pack a day? I can barely smoke 5 cigs a day.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I can smoke a pack a day, easily.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I think my real problem is that cigarette prices are too fucking high here in NYC. 11 buck a pack!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, same here.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, it's just not NYC that has high prices, a cigarette pack is pretty much that price in all of NA.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Camel has this dollar off promotion on filters that's been going on forever. My pack costs $7, so I can deal with that. I hope that promotion never ends


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



holycityzoo said:


> Camel has this dollar off promotion on filters that's been going on forever. My pack costs $7, so I can deal with that. I hope that promotion never ends


Man. Cigarettes are expensive in Jersey. Here in Kansas I pay 4.32 for a pack of Newport reds. Marlboro's/Camels cost between 5.25-5.75 depending on the store. Newport menthols are the only smokes that go over the six dollar mark.

BTW for the full-flavored smokers you should give Newport reds a shot. They're not too shabby. I switched to them a year ago and haven't smoked a different cigarette since.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

In Ireland it's eight Euro seventy five cent a box , which is roughly twelve dollars . :0 

It's why I just buy tabacco and roll my own , not as nice really but far cheaper and lasts longer.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I tried the newport reds, I liked them, but I'll always be a camel guy. I also tried rolling my own for a little while, but it just didn't do the trick for me.

Just got off of work and rolling a fat ass joint as we speak


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

So, I was going to get fucking blasted today but my fiance works 4-12 and gets her money when she goes in for work, so I guess that's a no go.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> In Ireland it's eight Euro seventy five cent a box , which is roughly twelve dollars . :0
> 
> It's why I just buy tabacco and roll my own , not as nice really but far cheaper and lasts longer.


You should start smoking tobacco out of a pipe. Now that's classy.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I've actually thought about doing that. But I've also thought about buying a Hookah and doing it that way because they are bad ass.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoke tobacco out of a Sherlock Holmes-esque pipe on occasion. 

I smoke cigars more often, though, one of my friends is a huge fan of cigars and brings them over to smoke with me a lot.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Cigars are hit or miss for me. I've had a few that I liked and some that tasted like dog shit. They give you quite the nicotine buzz.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I know what you mean, I've had my share of bad cigars, too. 

I partly enjoy smoking them for the reminiscence. In high school I used to go up to my friends lake house where we'd smoke cigars, get drunk and go night swimming in the lake. Those were good times.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

My granddad has a Cuban cigar from the 60s. He told me once if I ever smoked it, he would choke me out. I don't think he was kidding.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I can't drive while high, I learned that today. I almost crashed with absolutely no other cars on the rode. :side:


----------



## HawthornFC (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Surely people have better things to do then get high and blog about it, learn something new, drugs are for failures at life


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



HawthornFC said:


> Surely people have better things to do then get high and blog about it, learn something new, drugs are for failures at life


Why the fuck are you even posting in this thread?


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Smoking tabacco out of a pipe would make me look classy , probably too classy though . :side:

Plan on quitting on Monday, not sure how it will turn out to be honest. I was in a lab in college for four hours the lastday and could not function at all without a smoke. I snuck out for one near the end and was able to work a lot better after.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



shutupchico said:


> i never understood the people who get high and say they go out and accomplish all this shit, they call it getting stoned for a reason. it opens your mind, you become more mentally stimulated, but less physically stimulated. it depends on the type of weed too, i've had weed that gave me the opiate get up and go feeling which is good, but most of the time it doesn't do that.


"All that comes to a sleeping man is dreams" - Tupac


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> Smoking tabacco out of a pipe would make me look classy , probably too classy though . :side:
> 
> Plan on quitting on Monday, not sure how it will turn out to be honest. I was in a lab in college for four hours the lastday and could not function at all without a smoke. I snuck out for one near the end and was able to work a lot better after.



I go fucking insane whenever I quit, it's not pretty. Good luck. Wake and bake? I think I will.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Playin a show tonight, getting high as fuck before I play. I usually get a little toasted, but for some reason tonight I wanna face a 2 gram blunt right before we go on lol.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I take it you're in a band? If so, what do you play?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I play bass and sing. I can play a little guitar and drums, but bass is my strong suit. I kinda suck at singing lol You play anything?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I never smoked, injected any drugs or drink alcohol.I've seen in my family first hand what both can do to you,and when you see your Mother in a Coma due to Alcohol abuse, drugs are not in my mind.I hate the smell of Cigarettes, just weed outta the question.Straight edge for life.I said one time, to my Mother when I get married, no wine in my glass when we toast, Mountain Dew baby!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Had edibles for the first time last night.. only crumbs though, but three handfuls. Add that to 5 other blaze sessions and it lead to a pretty messed up night.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

These last couple of weeks have been pretty insane for me on a smoking weed standpoint. It's the most I've ever smoked in my life going about an estimated 11\12 days out of the last two weeks. I didn't smoke at all today and it was kind of refreshing. I have learned that even though smoking all the time is pretty awesome while it lasts it ultimately pays off a whole lot more if you are balancing it out and that's what I'm going to try to do.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

good point jbl

I woke up smoked a jay while i watched SD; and fuck, i cantremember when Wrestling was last that entertaining.d, and mark henry is freaking HUGE; SHIT:


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Watching Smackdown while high is fucking hilarious. Booker T and Michael Cole just rant at each other and it's really to much to handle and something else when you are stoned trying to keep up.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

TOTALLY; I FIND IT HILLRARIOUS WHEN COLE IS PUTTING BOOK DOWN HAHAH


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

watched harold & kumar high last night...it was all right, nothing id see again


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm doing acid tonight with a girl I met and I've never done it before any tips from this humble thread? I've done magic mushrooms before but not acid. Any tips would be great.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

have a good trip and make sure its legit I suppose. Never tried it, friends have but I never bothered asking them snice I don't plan on trying it.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> have a good trip and make sure its legit I suppose. Never tried it, friends have but I never bothered asking them snice I don't plan on trying it.


The psychedelic experience is amazing. There are some studies out there that claim that shrooms make you a better person, and I can testify that as true. 

Source: http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504763_162-20113333-10391704.html

The ego death involved with shrooms can really change your perspective on how you're living your life for quite a while, it really helps you see through the bullshit in your life.

At least that's always been my experience.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

???

I've done shrooms, multiple times including this past halloween, I was talking acid.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ???
> 
> I've done shrooms, multiple times including this past halloween, I was talking acid.


My bad, bro. 

Sorry it's a little late, (Yeah, that's a shitty excuse) and my mind was on shrooms at the time and forgot we were on about LSD, haha.


----------



## KaijuFan (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Stoned and going to ihop with my bro, good vibes to everyone.


----------



## X3iE (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm 23 and never touched a drug in my life.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



X3iE said:


> I'm 23 and never touched a drug in my life.


(Y)

I legit LOL'd at you mentioning you age, big accomplishment homie.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



X3iE said:


> I'm 23 and never touched a drug in my life.


You've never had coffee, tea, soda?!?!?

Sorry I just find it funny when people say "never touched a drug in my life" because everyone on the planet has come into contact with a "drug." Also, this is a thread about weed, so nobody really cares about you being "drug free." Nice job trying to look better than everyone though.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Acid changed my life, for real, it opend my eyes t a lot od things, plus it will be a good trip if you let it be, stay psitive, itßs all gonna be good:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I woke up 10 mins ago, about to wake and bake. not usually the best idea but oh well.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I woke up 10 mins ago, about to wake and bake. not usually the best idea but oh well.


Everytime I wake and bake, I end up smoking like 6 times throughout the rest of the day lol


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

To me that Joint in the morning changes how the whole day will go down, i´ll probably will smoke again friday, my wallet realised how fucking expensive weed is.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I myself have never been to fond of the idea of waking and baking, the side effects really wear me down for the evening and night, the side effects being laziness and sleepiness, but honestly that has never stopped me, I will bun at any chance I get, even If I have work in 5 minutes and I got some cron, I'll take a couple hits from my pipe, sometimes I gotta be responsible and just make the smart decision to put a hold on the smoking, such as the time I had an interview, going to families homes, etc.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'd go to a job interview high, without question. I'd give much better answers that way. And waking and baking can be good and bad. I was really bored when I did it the other day, hence why I did. I woke up early and the wife was at work and I had nothing to do and weed makes everything fun, so off to the races I went.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

*Everything* is better before baking. Sex, eating, watching movies, listening to music, driving, hiking, playing video games, work, school, playing with my cat. Life.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I knew weed made everything better before I tried it the first time due to people telling me, but no one told me what it does to sex. Sex is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G on weed. Fuck sober sex.


Edit - So, I'm going to be doing Salvia tonight, should be interesting.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Ah good old Salvia divinorum . . What strength is it ? I heard people saying they saw into the face of God after 60X strength. Not sure how they measure strength where you're from , but if I recall it went in multiples of ten from 10X to 60X.

Also something I really wished I tried with smoking Salvia with a thin layer of weed at the end of the pipe . It's supposed to make the trip more soothing and dreamy like and is supposed to last a couple of minutes longer. What are you using ? A bong or a pipe? They usually give a pipe free with Salvia purchases and recommend it , but a bongs all good too.

Happy tripping.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't know what strength yet, I'm going to find out when I go. The place I'm going to used to have it all the time when I never smoked anything and wasn't interested in it. Then, of course, when I got into weed and wanted to smoke it they didn't have it anymore. But they have it again and I'm really looking forward to it. I'm not that experienced with it at all, but I plan on buying the strongest strength I can and then take baby steps with it.

How is it? I know some people who said they thought they were riding a dragon, others freaked the fuck out.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I. I never even took the strongest strength actually , I was told not to by the person who worked in the shop. If you want to jump in the deep end , go for it. I can't imagine the streangths being all that different and I regret not trying the strongest now to be honest. 

I enjoyed it . Lot of complex patterns and cool colours , I made the mistake of taking it standing up which is probably the most stupid thing you can do . I thought I was in a video game at one stage and got somewhat of a bad trip. To get the whole perfect experience i'd take it lying down and try stay lying down for all the trip. I'd really recommend my tip of smoking it with a small amount of weed too. Supposed to be awesome as fuck with weed ,more like a DMT trip but your closer to reality it's just more dreamy.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Sex is amazing for me without a high. I guess some just can't be great without it. You have my pity.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

No one said anything about being great. I said it makes it feel way better, which it does. So I don't know where you got that from, but w/e.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Sex is *A-M-A-Z-I-N-G* on weed.


My post clearly stated I don't need drugs to do this.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

And neither do I. Sex feels 100X better on weed, it's that simple.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah I bet. Enjoy your dragons and mediore sex. LOL


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I just stated that weed makes sex feel 100X better, and you tell me to enjoy my mediocre sex? I guess I missed something there. And I will enjoy singing songs of slaying dragons in mystic lands while I have aggressive jungle sex.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

You didn't miss anything, that was just me calling your bluff. And yes, I hope you enjoy fucking monkeys and apes in the jungle.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Right, I'm bluffing about the thing that is internationally accepted to make food taste better (hence the munchies), makes music better (hence why so many people go to concerts high on weed) and helps people world wide with pain relief, yet I'm bluffing about it making sex feel better. That makes sense.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I know, since cancer, food and music are completely different things than sex.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

No shit. Go do a Google search of "Does sex feel better on weed?" and then tell me I'm wrong. You won't, though, because it will prove you wrong.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, cuz if you read it on the internet, its gotta be true, right? Geez you stoners are easy.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

No wonder people make fun of Canadians. If you ain't a wrestler or comedian, you ain't worth a shit.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, the world sure does hate Canadians. What with us being nicer than everyone else and having bad ass health care and all.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I love the elitist comments left by people who don't smoke and are "Straightedge". Idiots .


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, we're idiots cuz we don't get high. Spoken like a true stoner. And fuck your healthcare, I stay healthy so I don't need it.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, definitely. That "I don't need drugs to have fun." line is so lame and cliche, too.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Uh oh, all the stoners are coming out of the woodwork. All I gotta do is wait till your highs filter away then you all scurry away again like a bunch of rodents looking for the next fix.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Yeah, we're idiots cuz we don't get high. Spoken like a true stoner. *And fuck your healthcare, I stay healthy so I don't need it.*


:lmao


What a stupid fucking statement.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Yeah, we're idiots cuz we don't get high. Spoken like a true stoner. And fuck your healthcare, I stay healthy so I don't need it.


I havn't smoked weed in quite sometime , I don't smoke it on a regular basis even . So this is coming from someone who doesn't smoke weed , so I don't know how i'm a stoner. Marijuana isn't dangerous and you would be flat out stupid to think this. 

What's this about my healthcare ?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> I havn't smoked weed in quite sometime , I don't smoke it on a regular basis even . So this is coming from someone who doesn't smoke weed , so I don't know how i'm a stoner. Marijuana isn't dangerous and you would be flat out stupid to think this.
> 
> *What's this about my healthcare ?*



Clearly he's invincible and will never need any type of healthcare whatsoever.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

This guy's a troll, I wouldn't take his comments that seriously.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> What a stupid fucking statement.


You wouldn't know stupid if it sat on your face.



geraldinhio said:


> I havn't smoked weed in quite sometime , I don't smoke it on a regular basis even . So this is coming from someone who doesn't smoke weed , so I don't know how i'm a stoner. Marijuana isn't dangerous and you would be flat out stupid to think this.
> 
> What's this about my healthcare ?


My healthcare remark was to the Canuck, not you. And never said it was dangerous, just that I don't need it for certain things like other people do.



TheCelticRebel said:


> This guy's a troll, I wouldn't take his comments that seriously.


Talk about cliche.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I believe he is Canadian as well, although I may be mistaken.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

On a more important note ,did you get the Salvia ? Maybe us "stoners" are actually stupid for feeding the troll.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Not as of yet, will be getting it later tonight.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Have fun, man. I've always been interested in trying salvia. I've had shrooms and acid before, but I never got around to trying salvia.

I also wanna try DMT one day.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I hope you have a sitter for the trip , I wouldn't even think about taking it unless a sober person was there. Just in case anything does happen , which it won't. Just because your'e trying it for the first time at so a high strength i'd recommend it. Just have someone to reassure you the trip is only short lived incase the trip gets the better of you. The best thing about Salvia's psychoactive effects is they are potent but very short trips compared to other mind altering substances.

Also I recall you saying you have a vaporizer , stay well away from it with Salvia. 

DMT is on the top of my to do list since ayahuasca is out of the question.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> I hope you have a sitter for the trip , I wouldn't even think about taking it unless a sober person was there. Just in case anything does happen , which it won't. Just because your'e trying it for the first time at so a high strength i'd recommend it. Just have someone to reassure you the trip is only short lived incase the trip gets the better of you. The best thing about Salvia's psychoactive effects is they are potent but very short trips compared to other mind altering substances.
> 
> Also I recall you saying you have a vaporizer , stay well away from it with Salvia.
> 
> DMT is on the top of my to do list since ayahuasca is out of the question.


Why is ayahuasca out of the question for you? Just curious.

I've never tried it either, but I've been curious about it ever since that Onnit guy went on Rogan's podcast.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I would only do DMT if Joe Rogan cradled me in his arms as I did it. No ****. As for the Salvia, I do have a "sitter". My fiance is going to watch over me while I do it and then I'm going to watch over her when I'm done. I did some research and found out a whole bunch of shit I never would have thought to have done. Like using a torch lighter instead of a regular one because it burns at a higher temperature. Also, I'll have to make a water bong, which I hate but oh well. I also read to take it sitting or lying down, which is fine because I'm going to be doing it in the very chair I sit in now. Maybe I can update you guys as it happens, or maybe I'll be plain traveling, I have no idea.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

A police officer convinced me the other day that weed is bad. 

Seriously he did. While I still say that there is nothing wrong with smoking marijuana the problem is where you get it from. He gave a story of how some guys broke into a dealers home and tortured him and his family (the dealer died from what they did to him) looking for the location of his cash since he just sent out a shipment. He hadn't been paid yet so he couldn't tell them where the stash was. 

This actually made me think about if smoking weed was OK, where I previously thought that it wasn't a big deal at all. I mean if you know where the stuff is really coming from (as in you personally know the person that grows it) you really aren't hurting anyone at all. But if you don't truly know the source of the drugs then the drugs you are using could certainly be associated with a lot of very bad things. 

I still say it should be legalized since that would hopefully eliminate the underground trading that happens with the drug.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

One of the downfalls of weed being illegal still is that you have to be willing to associate with people who are willing to risk their freedom for what they do. That isn't always fun. But aside from one guy, I've had nothing but positive experiences with dealers and have found that like most weed smokers, they are incredibly nice people.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



TheCelticRebel said:


> Why is ayahuasca out of the question for you? Just curious.
> 
> I've never tried it either, but I've been curious about it ever since that Onnit guy went on Rogan's podcast.


I'd only take it under the guidance of the shamans in Brazil or North Africa dtc. It's nothing to fuck around with and plus to come across a MAO inhibitior plant containing species is hard enough . As it's also hard to find plant species with as high DMT levels where i'm from . They find the perfect balance of MAO and DMT.I wouldn't even think about making it myself either. 

Probably my favourite Rogan podcast too.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Speaking of Onnit, I wish I had a CC because I would be stacked to the roof with Alpha Brain pills. Although I do plan on looking into a pre-paid CC and doing it that way, although I don't know if that site accepts that type of payment. Aubree gave a really detailed story about his experience, it was very interesting. 

Although, my favorite podcasts of Rogan are always with Brian Callen. Those two are besties and they just geek out about the world and how scary animals are.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> One of the downfalls of weed being illegal still is that you have to be willing to associate with people who are willing to risk their freedom for what they do. That isn't always fun. But aside from one guy, I've had nothing but positive experiences with dealers and have found that like most weed smokers, they are incredibly nice people.


There can be a lot of different levels to a drug trade and since you live in Canada your dealers are probably the last stop. It's their suppliers that are the ones that commit other crimes or it's the crazy drug dealers in urban areas that are the problem.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> I'd only take it under the guidance of the shamans in Brazil or North Africa dtc. It's nothing to fuck around with and plus to come across a MAO inhibitior plant containing species is hard enough . As it's also hard to find plant species with as high DMT levels where i'm from . They find the perfect balance of MAO and DMT.I wouldn't even think about making it myself either.
> 
> Probably my favourite Rogan podcast too.


Yeah, I never looked into it enough to realize how difficult it would be to get a hold of that kind of stuff, and that shit takes you too deep into the rabbit hole to do without a shaman.

Yeah, I agree, that was definitely an amazing podcast.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't doubt it. I know absolutely nothing about the business that my dealers are into other than they sell me weed and honestly, I don't want to know shit.

Despite my remark about only doing DMT while being cradled by the almighty God Rogan, I'd love to go to Brazil and go deep into the woods and drink that shit and find my spirit animal. One interesting thing about the Aubree podcast was that he said he had swollen lymph nodes all the time and while on it he was able to take those things out of his body and since then they aren't swollen anymore. I have the exact same thing and it's pretty intense pain that never goes away.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Speaking of Onnit, I wish I had a CC because I would be stacked to the roof with Alpha Brain pills. Although I do plan on looking into a pre-paid CC and doing it that way, although I don't know if that site accepts that type of payment. Aubree gave a really detailed story about his experience, it was very interesting.
> 
> Although, my favorite podcasts of Rogan are always with Brian Callen. Those two are besties and they just geek out about the world and how scary animals are.


I'd love for Aubree to do another podcast , most engrossing one yet IMO. I just got my grant for College and have a couple of Euros to spare so i'm tempting on trying Alpha Brain around my exam times. I badly want to know how good they are and think around my exams would be the perfect time to try them out.

Trying ayahuasca is on top of my lists , probably never gonna happen though . Hopefully we get to go Brazil on our Botany fieldtrip this year.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, I don't think tripping balls for 3 days straight in the jungle will be permitted by the people running your field trip


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

You'd be suprised . Most of the lecturers I have had , par one are two are just quintessential hippys with PHDs who admit to smoking weed , taking mushrooms etc It's very cool just to talk with them about shit like this.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Talking to them about weed and shrooms and shit is one thing, but them letting you separate from the group for a handful of days to go do DMT in the middle of the jungle is a completely different animal. Go for it, if you can. I don't see it happening on that field trip, though. I would have to assume that raises a bunch of legal problems for the school and the teacher.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Did you guys think the recent podcast with Kevin Pereira was awesome, too? 

I'd listened to the podcast that he had with him before, but I forgot how cool of a guy he was.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Kevin is the shit, without question. I love Attack Of The Show.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Talking to them about weed and shrooms and shit is one thing, but them letting you separate from the group for a handful of days to go do DMT in the middle of the jungle is a completely different animal. Go for it, if you can. I don't see it happening on that field trip, though. I would have to assume that raises a bunch of legal problems for the school and the teacher.


I suppose i'm getting ahead of myself , i'm just being catiously optimistic. Were's all in our adults and it would be our own risk but I obviously understand where you're coming from.

Any other Rogan podcasts that shouldn't be missed? I loved the Graham Hancock and dude from ancient aliens podcast Giorgio A.Tsoukalos (spelling?) and the autour of that book Twenty twelve :time for change ( I think , his name and book skip my head ). Love the weird podcasts where the're just in hyperspace talking about abstract , weird theorys and such.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

If you like those ones, don't miss any with Duncan Trussell. I find him very annoying but their podcasts are always the most out there and Rogan has said numerous times he's his favorite guest. Has the most appearances as well, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Duncan Trussell podcasts are pretty awesome, I also like Joey Diaz on there, the Kevin Smith podcast was pretty cool, but I'm a Kevin Smith fan so I have some bias on that. Bert Kreischer is always awesome, too.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

THE MACHINE!

Yeah, Bert is always awesome. The 4 hour podcast with Kevin Smith was pretty amazing. Joey Diaz is the shit, I love him. He has a podcast too with a female comic named Felicia Michaels called Beauty And Da Beast. It's very different than Rogan's but I like it. Diaz is a treasure, though. Can't wait until his stand up cd comes out. I can't stand Duncan, he's annoying. So is Ari Shaffir, I can't stand how that guy talks.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Duncan sounds like a twelve year old girl , his podcasts are usually a blast to listen to though. Duncan has a weekly podcast too , usually is good but not the same without Joe. Diaz is fucking awesome too , love his random ramblings.

It's boring nights like this I wish I had weed.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao another troll few pages behind I see, we really need one of them to drop by every once in awhile, more power to us for owning them so hard every single time.

I've always wondered have you guys ever done something while high that you would never do sober? and what is the most stupidest shit have you done while high that when you look back you regret and feel like punching yourself?

I've had a yelling spree with the folks when I was baked a few months ago, I honestly would never talk back that much with the parents if I was sober, for some reason I was totally out of it after smoking numerous joints, L's, I just wasn't thinking straight, this would also be my most stupidest thing I've done while high, and regret to this day.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I never do stupid shit when I'm high because I over think everything.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I live in a student Village and after 2 months of searching, 2 days ago I finally found the village drug dealer!! Haven't not been high since.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

How the hell did it take you 2 months to find a weed dealer on a college campus? I'm assuming you mean college when you say village.

Edit - I have obtained the Salvia. All they had was 40X, so I got that. Time to blast off.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I was content on going home every fortnight and getting high with friends there. Haven't been home for 3 weeks now so I had to actually seek him out. Has anyone tried black mamba? A guy I kinda know knocks on my door and goes wanna smoke this stuff and he shows me it so obviously I said yes. Smoked it and ended up having the weirdest yet most awesome shower ever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never done anything stupid while high, well overly stupid. I don't get stupid while high at all, I'm still in full control. On shrooms though I have wandered off into the woods with a friend because we were tripping and then started freaking out because we were lost and needed our friends to find us and pick us up. Another one of my friends though he was dying one time on shrooms so he went and passed out in a ditch for three hours, its the worst trip I've ever seen.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

So, I did Salvia and had the most terrifying trip ever but now that I've had time to decompress and evaluate the situation, Rogan is right about his shit.


So as I mentioned before, I got 40X and took a big bong of it. My fiance was with me in case anything happened, and thank christ she was there. She asked me if I was feeling anything yet and I said no, and as I said that I looked to my left and everything started to fade into mist. I distinctly remember putting my bong down at this time and saying "Well, I gotta go to another dimension right now, bye". And then BAM, I was in the world of The Simpsons, I shit you not. I was Bart, my fiance was Lisa. I was sitting down on the couch with "The family" like how they do at the start of every episode. Only thing is, we were all made out of Lego, the entire world was. It was The Simpsons world but made out of Lego, it was completely fucked up.

So then the couch comes out from under me and I fall to the ground (I really did fall, my fiance tells me) and suddenly we are all on the couch again, like we're all glued to it and it's spinning around and around like a dryer. It freaked me the fuck out, bad. I couldn't understand how this was happening and then my mind kicked in and said "You're whole life has been a lie. What, you thought you were real, stupid? Life wasn't real, but this is and you're stuck here forever". My mind actually said that to me in a voice that I have no idea who it was. But the whole of it was my entire life was a lie, I have always been a Simpsons Lego character and now I'm fucked because I realized and I have to leave my life behind now. To legitimately think this was the most terrifying thing I have ever experienced in my entire life.

I then started to get really, really hot. I started to sweat profusely and then I started to freak out again. But at the exact same time I started to freak out, my mind told me again "Relax, ride it out. This is the plan". So I calmed down for a few seconds until my dog walked up to me. She's a black lab in real life but her face was a demon in my reality at the time and it freaked me the fuck out. Then my fiance was telling me "Relax, you're fine", to which my mind immediately told me "No, you're not. You're stuck here forever now. You deserve this", in which case I went and huddled on my bed and almost cried, legitimately. By this time my heart is hurting like hell because it's pumping so fast and again, I legit think my entire life has been a lie and I'm now stuck here forever. 

I put my head down on my pillow and then suddenly I fell through it and I was back in reality again. I was still tripping balls, but all the Lego blocks fell off my wall one by one to reveal my house and then a calm voice told me in my head "You've been warned". I then spent the next little bit reflecting on everything. I hated the experience right after because I was so terrified, but now that I've had time to look back on it, it was a beautiful experience and I've learned a lot about myself already from it. I feel very, very refreshed right now mentally, but also I have no energy in my body right now, I feel very weak. Which is odd, considering I felt fine going into it.

Rogan really has it right about those types of things. Unless you do them yourself, you can explain them all you want and people will think they get it, but they really don't. I legitimately thought my life was over and I legit thought I was in The Simpsons world, because at that time I was. It was so, so real. Obviously it wasn't, but to me it sure as hell was. But I will become a better person from this. Rogan always says the worst trips are the ones you learn the most about yourself and it's absolutely true. So much shit seems trivial now. I'm so happy to be sitting here after legit thinking I was fucked. I realized a few areas in my life I need to improve on and I will, starting tomorrow. Sounds cliche, but it's 4:32 am here right now and I can't do shit about it right now.

So, yeah. Sorry for the long read. But that was my Salvia experience. My fiance told me it lasted around 20 mins. It felt like an eternity, though.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

That was a hell of a read and I enjoyed every bit of it. Thanks for sharing your experience, man.

I gotta try salvia sometime.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Really enjoyed the read Walls. What a crazy wacky trip , sounds very intense and scary though TBH . Saying that , Salvia trips usually aren't nice.

Glad to hear you can take something from the experience. Deep trips when you don't think you're coming back is horrible/


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I did 40X and I had that experience. I have no clue how people don't die off of higher ones.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never done anything like that. I've never really saw much point. May I ask, what makes you want to do it? Surely there are cheaper ways to get relaxed.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Crazy story Walls and I'm glad you were able to take everything in perspective and look at your life from a different point of view. 

Next stop...Shrooms?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'd like to do them but I'm too afraid of getting the wrong ones and getting sick. I don't know anyone well enough to trust them to give me the right shit.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Yesterday was the first I smoked in 2 months, high for over 24 hrs now. I'm smoking some shit thats like putting a needle in your arm son.


----------



## Bulk_Up_1995 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Haven't tried weed. Just yet.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

4 days with nothing in here? Unacceptable. No idea why I didn't post anything either, I've been high as fuck the past 3 days. Taking a few days off to recharge my batteries. With my Salvia trip earlier this week and all the weed and self-reflection that followed, it's been an interesting week.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Got high as fuck last night. Had two Js and packed a bowl too. Then I played beyblades afterwards for four hours.


----------



## jote (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I get high from time to time.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Finally off work.

Money in my pocket, check.
Bong, check.
Animal planet, check.

Gentlemen it's time to get high.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Is it just me or are shy people weird?

And to stay on the topic i smoked Marijuana and ruined my life, etc.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Guy's i'm back I was a jerk and i apologise i'm here to make amends


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

COD when your high is a big no no for me. Last night I was playing, I started shooting random walls because I thought they were people.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm awesome at video games when I'm sober but when I'm high I'm a fucking Jedi. Speaking of which, I plan on getting some today and going back to the wonderful world of Saints Row 3. 2 days of that awesomeness without weed is unacceptable.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*I need weed*

Saints row the third constantly freezes on the x box 360 i don't know why ? When i say all the time its like 3 times in a few hours but it's still annoying as fuck


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I've had no issues with mine at all, must be the disc.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm amazing at video games normally, but get far too distracted when I'm high will all the shit that is going on. Especially in shooters because my reaction time completely sucks while high.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

i used to spark it up....but then i joined the army.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That's weird, my reaction time is greatly improved when I'm high.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*I need weed*



Walls said:


> I've had no issues with mine at all, must be the disc.


dammit ! I throw the receipt away because it was brand new and i fought it would be fine and i usually allways keep the recipt in the game case just incase. Maybe it's my x box 360 because looking at the disc now it does have a few scratches on it tiny one's though and like i said it's brand new only problem with the x box 360 being the problem theory is. My brother played black op's zombie mode for hours yesterday with not a single freeze and I've also been watching how i met you're mother on it with no issues. It could be the disc itself and not the game but if that's the case im pretty fucked without a receipt having said that i did return a d.s without them even checking the recipt because i go their heaps i guess ill just play it today and see what happens. Like i said it only freezes occassionaly and tends to only happen when i do a mission and the loading screen comes on.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Guys. im a huge drug addict I've still got half an ounce left and yet im buying another one tommorrow im not taking any chances anymore im never running out of weed again. I didn't enjoy it the first time and i still had weed imagine if i fully ran out fuck that !


----------



## Punk29 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Guys. im a huge drug addict I've still got half an ounce left and yet im buying another one tommorrow im not taking any chances anymore im never running out of weed again. I didn't enjoy it the first time and i still had weed imagine if i fully ran out fuck that !


You need help man.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

he's lying bro. 

I might try blazing and snowboarding this year, only thing that has been stopping me before is that I'd probably be sketching out about the possibility of falling.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*High all the time*



Punk29 said:


> You need help man.


nothing wrong with stocking up bro it drys up heaps in Australia around this time of year espically this year to many cop raids and really shit weather has prevented the growth and sale of marijuana ! Im just lucky because my dude's really connected and even his struggling to keep up supply. In short im a weed smoker i know how this shit works unlike you playa hater i bet you havent even kissed a girl !


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I just got back from the vacation, had an amazing trip, most of you would think 3 months is way too long, but yeah It definitely is, I was missing my home like crazy.

I'll probably be picking up in the next day or two, can't wait, 3 fucking months without any kush, oh my good times to come...


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*My apology*



Rated R™ said:


> I just got back from the vacation, had an amazing trip, most of you would think 3 months is way too long, but yeah It definitely is, I was missing my home like crazy.
> 
> I'll probably be picking up in the next day or two, can't wait, 3 fucking months without any kush, oh my good times to come...


I wish i didn't have to work for a living i could do with a 3 month vacation. I'm not being a hater im just jealous. You fuck bitches smoke occassionaly and have awesome holidays. They should print your face on money !!!!! Walls you're like me in the future smoking bongs,get hating jerks, and fucking a hot chick evernight. That's the life i want to live. Did i mention you play saints row the third ? 
that's epic dude because i do too. Jbl guy your interlectual and you have given me good advice in the past sorry for being a jerk too you. That leaves underfeated king man me and this guy have had heated words but he seems like a cool guy overall i hope we can move past our silly beef. I'm Cole phelps and that's my apology


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Like the real cole phelps you suck.

Rated R, didn't you find anything there? I would imagine near Hotel would be some people selling and bassicly ripping you off but still you would have some weed.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Like the real cole phelps you suck.
> 
> Rated R, didn't you find anything there? I would imagine near Hotel would be some people selling and bassicly ripping you off but still you would have some weed.


The only thing I was able to get hooked up to was hash from a person I was in talks with (not really a friend), had a brutal time rolling the hash, once I did, it didn't even hit me, I really wished I could of gotten weed but the guy had no idea where it was available, bad lucky on my behalf I guess, some people are lucky but I was so damn unfortunate seeing it was fucking Mexico, I was supposed to be ripped 24/7, meh glad time flew by and now it's time....


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That guy didn't know where to get weed in Mexico? What a dumb ass. You did go to Mexico, right? If not, disregard that last statement.


----------



## Punk29 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: High all the time*



Cole Phelps said:


> nothing wrong with stocking up bro it drys up heaps in Australia around this time of year espically this year to many cop raids and really shit weather has prevented the growth and sale of marijuana ! Im just lucky because my dude's really connected and even his struggling to keep up supply. In short im a weed smoker i know how this shit works *unlike you playa hater i bet you havent even kissed a girl* !


what does kissing a girl have *anything *to do with smoking marijuana?
or maybe is because i'am mexican,but in mexico you don't need marijuana to get laid, since you can get it everywhere...


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Look i know you think playa hating on me will get you over but it just makes you look like a stupid bitch !


----------



## Punk29 (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Look i know you think playa hating on me will get you over but it just makes you look like a stupid bitch !


i'am not hating you bro,i just want to get 25 posts,but you seem to take this forum *way *to seriously


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

If anything it's people like you who take this forum way too seriously. Relax a little bit bro you dont allways have to be serious. Like ive allways said i aint ever going to meet you or anyone else on this forum in real life so why waste time sucking cock and kissing people ass's like you do ? when i can be Cole phelps ? Think about it bro


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

It wasn't that big of a deal in my case, Cole. I think all you said to me was I wasn't that good of a smoker or something? Don't even really remember it but apology accepted. You just got a little excited and a little carried away with the whole 2011 poster of the year thing (btw when will the results come out?) but I know deep down you are a pretty reasonable guy at least from my perspective. You are not a worthless brainless fucking idiot like some of your boys and girls in the rants section.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Can we also talk about getting drunk here as well? Considering I get tipsy/drunk at least 3 times a week lately due to my Master course (yes, makes sense right?).

I am always amazed how I manage to 1) arrive home safely with all my money, cards etc, and 2) I wake up with washed teeth and sleeping clothes on. Which means I went to the bathroom, brushed, washed my face, took off my clothes and put on others etc. Then passed out :lmao It's even more amazing I had the sense to do that last time, yet I woke up with a random blonde girl next to me, a _tire_ in my living room and a new unused litre of vodka in my kitchen. The fuck.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't really enjoy drinking unless it's a very very special occasion. Perhaps I can drink in moderation and it will be all good but when I actually drink to get buzzed or drunk I always regret it the next day by the way my body reacts to alcohol. I lift weights consistently four to five days a week as well and when I smoke weed I can't really tell any differences in my body in terms of muscle progression but when I drink alcohol I always wake up dehydrated the next day and feel like my whole body has regressed. I basically feel like a bum when I drink alcohol so I try to stay away.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Unless I drink a lot of wine, I don't get hangovers any more. I do agree it makes your body feel kinda weak at times. It's because you tend to skip breakfast, are dehydrated and just don't do anything the entire next day. I just enjoy it too much.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I remember when i used to get drunk roughly 3 times a week and go gambling. Those where the days but sadly the club i go to got rid of roulette so i have little movitation to go gambling anymore. The pokies chew throw money way too quickly. So The only other thing i enjoy beting on is the races horses, dogs but the club i go to shuts the tab at night so i cant go their and place bets late at night and fuck going in the middle of the day . But yeah id be lying if i said i didn't miss it


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Jethro said:


> Can we also talk about getting drunk here as well? Considering I get tipsy/drunk at least 3 times a week lately due to my Master course (yes, makes sense right?).
> 
> I am always amazed how I manage to 1) arrive home safely with all my money, cards etc, and 2) I wake up with washed teeth and sleeping clothes on. Which means I went to the bathroom, brushed, washed my face, took off my clothes and put on others etc. Then passed out :lmao It's even more amazing I had the sense to do that last time, yet I woke up with a random blonde girl next to me, a _tire_ in my living room and a new unused litre of vodka in my kitchen. The fuck.


How much are you drinking? 

I usually get pretty fucked up, but I have my full memory when I wake up, I think that might just be a freak trait, but I don't know.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't like the feeling of being drunk and I hate the next day. I also have an ulcer, and booze is pretty much the worst thing for an ulcer. The last time I got drunk I woke up on my kitchen floor with no shirt on and my dog laying with me. She had the choice to go sleep with my fiance in our queen sized bed, but chose to sleep with daddy on the floor. I love my dog.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> That guy didn't know where to get weed in Mexico? What a dumb ass. You did go to Mexico, right? If not, disregard that last statement.


No, you're right I was in Mexico, actually we were having a smoke together and got to the subject on drugs, he told me If I needed hash he would give me a great deal, I obviously wouldn't say no, if he's offering me hash, I'm going to jump on it, I'm sure just like most of you would too, I didn't bother asking him "hey dude fuck the hash, where do you get weed from", this was one of the first few times we met so I didn't want to be picky or anything, and I heard numerous times that hash does the trick as well.

I thought he was a tool after my numerous failed attempts of rolling and smoking the hash, didn't trust him, didn't want to get weed from him personally but I asked him if he knew any places around but he had no idea whatsoever.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

All drugs are de-criminalized there, just ask a random kid on the street and you'd have gotten some. It probably would have sucked, though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I can usually remember everything after getting drunk, unless I pass out or something, but I rarely drink anymore because of the puking feeling I have the whole next day. I don't get any other bad symptoms, but I recall one night where I just woke up around 6 in the morning at a friend's house and I was fighting the feeling of puking for the next 5 or so hours. That same night one of my friends puked while sleeping, luckily one of my other friends woke up(lol in disgust) and managed to get him up otherwise he could have choked and died on his own puke.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> All drugs are de-criminalized there, just ask a random kid on the street and you'd have gotten some. It probably would have sucked, though.


Meh, whatever I honestly had a blast without it, there was just so much going on, the reason I'm getting baked so much in Canada is because there is shit all to do, what am I going to do when I meet my buddies? have a cup of coffee? fuck that, that's where weed comes in.

I didn't even have any mates there other than two who weren't even that close, we just talked here and there, the girls kept me busy and the beaches, dancing, long drives, walks, workouts, there's just so much outdoor life their.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't like to travel, so that all sounds very unappealing to me. And honestly, 3 months is one hell of a vacay. I don't know how anyone can take 3 months off of work (your parents) but obviously they managed.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

It was a long time, no doubt.

Well this is the time for me to kick back and get those long months of vacation, seeing as I'm 20 now, theirs not many responsibilities I hold, in a few years I would be dreaming to have a 3 month vacation, but that's all I would be doing, I don't ever see myself going on this long of a vacation ever again especially if I get a decent job in the coming years.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

What do your parents do where they can both take 3 months off, though? Or was it just you that went?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I just bought an ounce even though i still have a quarter left from my last ounce. After that scare when i couldn't get any i promissed myself id never go throw that torture again so from now on when i have a quarter left its time to restock. I know i ask this alot but do any of you guys smoke habitly like everyday ? Because i do and i gotta say i dont have any plans of slowing down.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoked literally every single day in 2010, without breaks. But I don't do that anymore. My tolerance gets way too high and then it gets very expensive. I smoke like 4 times a week now, it's better that way. It sucks going without it, but I've gone a really long time before without it and was fine.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I just 2 blunts with my three friends of silver haze and feel nothing..wtf. My tolerance has gone up wayyyy too much.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Hence why I stopped smoking everyday, that was happening to me.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> What do your parents do where they can both take 3 months off, though? Or was it just you that went?


I went alone, it was a birthday gift from the folks, they paid for half the trip and the hotel expenses.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Nice. Have fun with your half Mexican babies


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Smoking is great. 

Smoking after not having smoked for a day or two is even better.

You should try it sometime Phelps.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Never have, never will.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Roy no wait Rigor said:


> Smoking is great.
> 
> Smoking after not having smoked for a day or two is even better.
> 
> You should try it sometime Phelps.



He went insane the last time that happened.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Nice. Have fun with your half Mexican babies


:faint:



Walls said:


> He went insane the last time that happened.


$50 Cole's going to call out Roy after reading that post.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Probably. Also, I forgot to wish you well with the HIV you picked up there from the acts of making those half Mexican babies, with Mexico being utterly disgusting and all


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I started out a casual smoker but than before I knew it I was smoking every single day at one point. It was fun because I enjoyed hanging but I slowly began to figure out that I wasn't getting high unless I smoked an absolute shitload and even than it wouldn't last as long as I wanted it to. Smoking once or twice a week is the way to go for me personally and I'm trying hard to stay in that range. I don't really want to get to the point where I feel weed isn't enough to satisfy me any I have to try harder drugs. I want to experience harder drugs but just not get into it as a constant habit.


----------



## EricYoung'sBeard (Nov 19, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Go to the Gym.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Probably. Also, I forgot to wish you well with the HIV you picked up there from the acts of making those half Mexican babies, with Mexico being utterly disgusting and all


Naaa, I have good taste, not hard to pick out the whores.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Not hard to catch something from anyone in a 3rd world shit hole like Mexico.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

True but I'm not a bit worried about it, the illness would have kicked in by now anyways.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Not if it was HIV it wouldn't. And realistically, I'm sure you're fine. I'm just joking. I'm a bit of a germaphobe, so the thought of fucking a woman from a 3rd world country, no matter how hot they may be, brings up a bunch of red flags for me.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Broke my pipe last night. I had a bitch in my arms and we had a blaze circle going and the guy beside me said it was done. I didn't want to let the girl go so I tried emptying the ash by hitting it on this concrete thing. Didn't end well and I lost the girl soon after anyways.

At least I got super ripped.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Not if it was HIV it wouldn't. And realistically, I'm sure you're fine. I'm just joking. I'm a bit of a germaphobe, so the thought of fucking a woman from a 3rd world country, no matter how hot they may be, brings up a bunch of red flags for me.


That's why I wasn't worried, because I knew you were clowning around, I just felt the need to justify that if anything were to happen it would of by now.

Did you see your idol on this intro? Do you guys believe Rogan was ripped or what?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Rogan is never high during anything UFC, he just fucked up. The teleprompter was obviously off or maybe he was just nervous. Interesting to see him in a suit, though. He absolutely hates wearing shit like that.

Also, you say if you had anything something would have happened by now, but with HIV it wouldn't. That shit wouldn't start to effect you for a few months unless you had a really low immune system to begin with. How many chicks did you sleep with? And be honest.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, he really doesn't look high or anything in the video, I just watched it and read the comments and people thought he was either on shrooms or high, but if he was high I honestly could have easily guessed it.

One staying in the same hotel and the other was a nice girl I met elsewhere.

The one from the hotel was actually from Wales, so that was a safe bet, I had no idea how HIV worked so thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

How much are condoms in Mexico? Back when I used to have to buy them it was always expensive because I had to get different ones than normal ones, it was a bitch. Unless you were a complete boss and rolled the dice and banged them without one. If so, kudos.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Alim said:


> Broke my pipe last night. I had a bitch in my arms and we had a blaze circle going and the guy beside me said it was done. I didn't want to let the girl go so I tried emptying the ash by hitting it on this concrete thing. Didn't end well and I lost the girl soon after anyways.
> 
> At least I got super ripped.


So let's get this straight....you broke your bong because a girl was in your arms? a random girl? or your sister? Tell that whore to get the fuck off you for one second, jesus christ.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> So let's get this straight....you broke your bong because a girl was in your arms? a random girl? or your sister? Tell that whore to get the fuck off you for one second, jesus christ.


When you've been on a dry spell for as long as I've been, you can't take any chances


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Just got high now i will game Mortal Kombat DC and then smoke more and do my presentation which i have to finish, then get even higher game saints row 2 and then watch survivor series before i go meet up with a friend and 2 chicks to get high, gonna be a awesome day


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> How much are condoms in Mexico? Back when I used to have to buy them it was always expensive because I had to get different ones than normal ones, it was a bitch. Unless you were a complete boss and rolled the dice and banged them without one. If so, kudos.


:lmao Condoms are honestly amateur, well I shouldn't say that because I do use them in Canada but there (Mexico) it was a no go.

BTW walls, did you catch the Cain/JDS fight last weekend? I was still in Mexico so I read about it and caught the knock out, were you high as giraffe for the fight? You a big fan of Santos?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> :lmao Condoms are honestly amateur, well I shouldn't say that because I do use them in Canada but there (Mexico) it was a no go.
> 
> BTW walls, did you catch the Cain/JDS fight last weekend? I was still in Mexico so I read about it and caught the knock out, were you high as giraffe for the fight? You a big fan of Santos?



I hate condoms too. But no condoms in Mexico = Big mistake. Have fun with your 2 kids across the globe. Unless you ass blasted them, in which case they can still get preggo when your shit rolls down out of them. Anyway, of course I saw the Cain/JDS, I never miss anything UFC. And I marked the fuck out when JDS beat Cain, as I will never forgive Cain for what he did to Brock.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I did my MAP(my action plan) presentation while high today, best idea ever because I ended up confusing the fuck out of the teacher about my future while being confused about what I was saying as well.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I still kick myself for not smoking in high school, if for no other reason than I could have gotten high basically everyday, all day for free.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I hate condoms too. But no condoms in Mexico = Big mistake. Have fun with your 2 kids across the globe. Unless you ass blasted them, in which case they can still get preggo when your shit rolls down out of them. Anyway, of course I saw the Cain/JDS, I never miss anything UFC. And I marked the fuck out when JDS beat Cain, as I will never forgive Cain for what he did to Brock.


Yeah, you're right, but with so many days off the cron, I wasn't thinking straight. :rolleyes

I got high for the first time today after 4 months almost, no joke, if you don't believe me you can read the last coupel hundred pages of this thread and see the last that I was actually high for, that's if you care enough but yeah I'm baked right now too, I picked up and eighth today, my buddy blazed me up first, I wanted to give that privilege to him for my first joint after months, but was the one that offered me to meet up, nice of him.

True friends are there for you when you need them, kind of like JWG and his friend Lawrence, always getting high with each other, meet up on a daily basis.

He ended up calling his dealer and I got myself some BC bud.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm quite positive I'm not getting any until Friday, so that sucks.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, walls I've always wondered this, can you tell I'm kinda high with that post of mine because honestly I'm typing off the top of my head, really feels like it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I still kick myself for not smoking in high school, if for no other reason than I could have gotten high basically everyday, all day for free.


yeah I find that surprising as well. Being high with your friends in class is awesome tbh, you find nearly everything funny while everyone else has no idea what the fuck you and your friends are laughing at. Can't do it in all my classes though since I'm sure some of the younger and smarter teachers would catch on.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Yeah, walls I've always wondered this, can you tell I'm kinda high with that post of mine because honestly I'm typing off the top of my head, really feels like it.



To be honest, no. I don't really think there is any difference in my posts when I'm high.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> yeah I find that surprising as well. Being high with your friends in class is awesome tbh, you find nearly everything funny while everyone else has no idea what the fuck you and your friends are laughing at. Can't do it in all my classes though since I'm sure some of the younger and smarter teachers would catch on.


Yeah, the teachers caught on in my High School pretty quickly, I speak as a just a year ago.

I loved SummerSchool last year, I remember me and my buddy skipped our science class and got high literally everyday, we would go in late and listen to music while the teacher's talking (she was a nice lady), we would sit there and laugh constantly over our trippy music, while the girls sitting beside us would laugh and stare at us.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I wish there was something like an IV drip but with weed in it. I wish they could somehow liquify weed to that point that I can just sit there with one in my arm all day and get a slow drip of it like morphine. I should invent such a thing.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I wish there was something like an IV drip but with weed in it. I wish they could somehow liquify weed to that point that I can just sit there with one in my arm all day and get a slow drip of it like morphine. I should invent such a thing.


You want to have a slow IV drip like morphine that gets you high like weed? It's called morphine Walls.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Just watched raw for the first time high. Needless to say, somethings were funny more than usual. I even got my friends to watch it with me lol.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

i smoke every other night. nothing better than smoking a bowl and chilling


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

i wanna add another thing when i smoke at night i sleep like a king


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

When I'm high as fuck from smoking all night I usually come home and pass out as well. Being sober on the other hand I find myself overthinking things at night and having serious late late night troubles.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Roy no wait Rigor said:


> You want to have a slow IV drip like morphine that gets you high like weed? It's called morphine Walls.



I don't think being high on morphine is the same as being high on weed, or else people addicted to morphine would just do weed and not have to worry about dying from it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

fat sandwiches when high are gods gift to the world


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



RKO920 said:


> Just watched raw for the first time high. Needless to say, somethings were funny more than usual. I even got my friends to watch it with me lol.


Really? I thought you have been smoking for years, if so than it's only now you watch RAW high?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Watching wrestling high just makes me wonder how I ever liked it in the first place. MMA has completely taken my love for wrestling.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm completely different, MMA is something while high but wrestling is on another level, especially when there's historic promo's and returns involved, I was baked out of my mind for Punk's shoot promo in June, and everything he was saying made me see how the business worked and how every work has lots of hate involved, top notch experience.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Honestly, fuck pro wrestling. I'm almost embarrassed I loved it for as long as I did. While I still respect them for their sacrifices, they don't do shit compared to MMA fighters.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Wrestlingforums.com may contain wrestling


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;10629587 said:


> Really? I thought you have been smoking for years, if so than it's only now you watch RAW high?


I have been smoking for years, just never bothered to watch raw high lol. I don't like smoking during the college week because it makes it harder for me to get up at 730 the next morning. And during the summer I am never home to watch it lol.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Haven't smoked in almost a month now and weirdly I'm not even craving it one bit .If a spliff was there i'd smoke it , but it isn't . 

I'd love to go a month with drinking though , which is MUCH harder for me.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> Haven't smoked in almost a month now and weirdly I'm not even craving it one bit .If a spliff was there i'd smoke it , but it isn't .
> 
> I'd love to go a month with drinking though , which is MUCH harder for me.


I just went nearly 4 months without any weed whatsoever and I was bunning on a daily bases during the peak of this thread, it wasn't hard for me either, if it's there of course I'll hit it but if it's not booo fucking hoo.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I want to smoke now, but not until Friday


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

My friend made a gravity bong and I hit it last night. I've never coughed so much from smoking in my life.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Honestly, fuck pro wrestling. I'm almost embarrassed I loved it for as long as I did. While I still respect them for their sacrifices, they don't do shit compared to MMA fighters.


I think Wrestlers and MMA fighters have different type of sacrfices. Wrestlers easilly sacrifice more of there personal life towards family and Brock Lesnar obviously agrees with me. MMA fighters perhaps take more intense bumps but don't the top guys in UFC only fight once every four months? I would say WWE wrestlers take more bumps overall due to the constant pressure and work they put on there bodies.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I want to smoke now, but not until Friday


That's why you shouldn't smoke all of your weed within two days, no joke.

Like honestly I understand that when you have weed you have the urge to go all out and go into another galaxy even if it means you're going to be dry for the next few days after, but still try to smoke less, so than you have the weed to last you days and on days like this where you want to smoke now but have to wait 2 1/2 more days, I think you'll manage but still If you want to be smoking on day's like these than save some bud on the side so when you're in the mood you can pull it out, but than there's the tolerance thing you have if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Harold and Kumar in 3D high was pure greatness.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Honestly, fuck pro wrestling. I'm almost embarrassed I loved it for as long as I did. While I still respect them for their sacrifices, they don't do shit compared to MMA fighters.


word idk why i used to watch that shit like for real



wrestlingfan91 said:


> Wrestlingforums.com may contain wrestling


oh really tell me more


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I think Wrestlers and MMA fighters have different type of sacrfices. Wrestlers easilly sacrifice more of there personal life towards family and Brock Lesnar obviously agrees with me. MMA fighters perhaps take more intense bumps but don't the top guys in UFC only fight once every four months? I would say WWE wrestlers take more bumps overall due to the constant pressure and work they put on there bodies.


Yeah, no. UFC fighters are in training camp usually for 2-3 months at a time and more often than not they have to travel and be away from their families the entire time, where WWE guys are home a few days a week. And yes, they fight once every 3 months but they spar all the time which is way harder on the body because you're actually punching people, not to mention their weight training makes WWE guys training look like a bitch work out more often than not. Those guys are in the gym legit 6 hours a day, whereas most guys from the E are there an hour, if that, and spend the rest of their time either in a car or doing promotional shit.

There really is no comparison, MMA fighters work way harder than wrestlers, without question.

And Rated R, I know I should space it out a bit more. But my tolerance is really high, so that doesn't work that often.

And Harold and Kumar was the shit, waaaaaay better than the piece of shit that was the second one.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I agree that in the general sense MMA fighters most likely work harder because of all the techniques they must learn and how much practice on the mat they have to do everyday. I never claimed that WWE wrestlers had more punishment on there body, although you can make a case for perhaps overall more nagging type of injuries but it's obviously not as extreme as MMA\UFC fighting. I'm not really buying this legit 6 hours a day working out in the gym unless you are talking about sparing for more than half of that time. I was just claiming that WWE Wrestlers sacrfice a lot more of there lifes for the business for not just there bodies but there lifes in general. Brock Lesnar would of not cried like a pussy about WWE's schedule and than leave to be on the road even more. WWE is obviously more grinding mentally and that's why Brock has been confortable fighting in the UFC but forced himself to pop pills and develope an addiction for vodka in the UFC. WWE's schedule can be overwhelming when talking about the top stars such as Brock was and comparing WWE's top stars schedule to UFC's top stars I don't think it's much of a comparision.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Brock is a different situation, though. He HATES to travel, so much so that he has his training camp on land he owns where his house is, he doesn't travel.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't keep up with UFC and I wasn't aware that they actually traveled and went on the road for a while to go to training camp. I guess that's another advantage for UFC though because guys like Brock who hate the travel get the leverge to train on his own terms while WWE top stars don't really have much of a choice and are forced to go through grinding traveling schedules. I agree that WWE is a cleaner sport though in terms of bump taking and all of that. WWE is more mental while UFC is more physical from what my point of view.

BTW, Harold & Kumar 3 was awesome. I have to watch it again to get a overall judgement of it but it might very well be the best one. I can already say it was better than the second one. The second one had its moments but it was lazy writing compared to the first and third. The third was way over the top with all the trippy shit that happened, it was really unfortunate that I was sober while watching it. Do you like the direction they went in at the ending with both of them having kids and Harold being married and all? The second one jumped straight from the first movie the very next day while this one seems years and years later. I'm not sure how they are going to setup a fourth one with all thats going on within there lifes.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I didn't mind the ending, there will be a 4th. I'm still undecided if I like the 1st or 3rd the best. I hated the 2nd one.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Got high today and it was only half a joint, and for some odd reason I just passed out and just woke up after and hour or two.

My tolerance is pretty low right now I guess since I got pretty high from just the little amount I smoked, and completely passed out after munching and the other thing. :side:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

lol, so you got high, ate some munchies, jerked off and then fell asleep? Sounds like an epic afternoon to me. Coming is nature's Ambien.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

half a joint? I miss those days.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> lol, so you got high, ate some munchies, jerked off and then fell asleep? Sounds like an epic afternoon to me. Coming is nature's Ambien.


That's pretty much my exact routine every time I bun at home when I have the house to myself, never get tired of it either.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> half a joint? I miss those days.


Yeah, my tolerance really has never been too high or high at all, but I was suprised myself when I got as baked as I did with just half a joint, maybe because it was only my second time smoking after 4 months.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I remember when $60 would last me 2 weeks. Those were the days. I wish I could get that high again, nothing beats those first sacrifices to the fire gods.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

How much do you guys think this is?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Got high today and it was only half a joint, and for some odd reason I just passed out and just woke up after and hour or two.
> 
> My tolerance is pretty low right now I guess since I got pretty high from just the little amount I smoked, and completely passed out after munching and the other thing. :side:


What are the differences for you personally when jacking off sober compared to being high?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Honestly, It's a totally different experience, no joke.

Just like how Walls has said Sex is totally different while high, Masturbation feels 5x better while High, In Canada I honestly don't even jack off when I'm sober, I have a few times but I always try my best to hold off till I'm baked.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I'd say that's probably a quarter RatedR, but I suck at eyeballing

Let's post some more goodies for Headliner's next rant on this thread


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'd say that's probably between 6-8, but I too suck at eye balling it, even after all this time. It looks delicious, though.

And anything sexual is waaaaaaaay better when high. Fuck sober sex.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Friday is only 1 1/2 day away, do you know what kind of weed you're getting this time?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Not yet, no. Also, I finally saw Headliner's rant. It's amusing.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

So we post about how our days went and discuss what we do while high, and we're pathetic? I really don't see it.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I have not seen his post yet but I'm going to try to lower myself right now and go in the rants section since he's talking about the best thread on this forum. Rants section is essentially worthless and absolutely no logical discussions go on around there, the scum of the forum.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao My masterbation quote made the cut.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

It was the first quote, wasn't it?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> So we post about how our days went and discuss what we do while high, and we're pathetic? I really don't see it.



Neither do I. I'm used to this type of stuff though, it's no shock to me.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> It was the first quote, wasn't it?


Yes, It cracked me up for a while because it looks hilarious if you are just looking at the quote itself. I was speaking on the subject in place and asking a question. My question might of been an unconfortable area for some people but there's been numerous times in this thread where people have compared doing certain things high or sober. Who cares if it's unconfortable anyway? If it is than don't bother reading it or replying to it. The differences in experiences and how they compare when high or sober is what makes for interesting conversation. Even when the topic of *masterbation* comes up.

I blazed through the pages and I saw a lot of unthoughtful ignorant posts. You wasted your time by trying to defend the thread or whatever intentions you had. 98% of those people posts bluntly and don't know how to hold up an insightful conversation. Perhaps the other 2% is the guy Walls was talking to near the end of the thread. That's the last time I ever stop by in the rants section, awful.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Rants is awesome, for the most part. I had the most quotes in Headliner's original post, made me laugh. And people are always going to look down on people who smoke weed, just how it is. I know how I really am, so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Anybody have any interesting plans for Thanksgiving that includes weed?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

In Canada we already had Thanksgiving, and I was high that day. Not during the day though, I had too much shit to do. I smoked that night, though. What about you?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Just going to be hanging out with the family and some friends (non smokers). I have not smoked in about a week beause my boy Lawrence has been unavailable lately. I've never been stoned on Thanksgiving and it seems like one of those special stoner holidays because of all the food involved. One day....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOjSRoxc6mg

A movie called 'thankskillings'. It's basically a joke of a movie but absolutely fucking hilarious while high and I highly recommend watching it while stoned.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

My thanksgiving this year wasn't all too bright, because well I was in Mexico for it.

JWG, have you ever played sports while high? I've played BBall and I can easily say I was making better shots, but it was still pretty trippy as you're running and shit.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I can still hold my own during basketball while high but I don't focus as well. I think it's because I have been playing basketball basically my whole life but have only been smoking for about a year and a half so my body\mind is much more used to being sober while playing. My friend Lawrence on the other hand claims he plays better when he's high and is more focused on what's actually going on. I suppose he's correct for the most part but one time we were playing 3 on 3 at a park and I saw otherwise. Before we played he told me he smoked a shitload and he was high. He's been high before while playing so I thought it was the same, same old. He must of smoked some good shit because he was playing like a fucking moron. We were playing fullcourt and he got a rebound and than I ran out quickly to the other end and he tried making a quick pass. He ended up chucking the fucking basketball over my head out of bounds. A guy we were playing with questioned if he was on some hard drugs or not. It was fucking hilarious but I had to carry his ass the whole day.

Speaking of Lawrence being high. Me and him have our own youtube channell now cutting promos and have been high as fuck cutting every single one of them. I know I've already showed you our original video about a month back but we have made three or four since than and I love getting feedback so check out our newest one. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M34I-zKD0M


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao Everytime I play Ball, there's always an Odd moment that me and my buds keep laughing at for a good half an hour, pretty much always really.

Where are you from JWG?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Modesto, CA. I'm from there and have lived there my whole life. It's pretty uninteresting area to live at but the weather is nice.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Just searched it up, you're in between so many main cities. Sacramento, Fresno, and San Francisco are all like 70 miles or so away, pretty neat.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Got super ripped again last night. Can't count how many days in a row that is. And super drunk too, including 3 jager bombs. On a Wednesday.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I get high on the essence of life and my overwhelming sense of self satisfaction.

P.S. 3 Jaegerbombs? Oh, sorry bad man. You're impressed with 3, how old are you, 15?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Mankycaaant said:


> I get high on the essence of life and my overwhelming sense of self satisfaction.
> 
> P.S. 3 Jaegerbombs? Oh, sorry bad man. You're impressed with 3, how old are you, 15?


18, the most I've ever had in one night is one. Red bulls are expensive man


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

doesn't need to be Red Bull. Any cheap energy drink will do. On top energy drink + Jaeger = £1 drinks.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Maybe where you live. Here, if you buy a 2 6 of Jager it'll be roughly $30. If you're buying enough energy drinks so that each shot will be a Jager Bomb, you'll be spending about the same as you did on the actual alcohol itself.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

buy a bottle and drink it without energy drinks then, less money spent, less dental problems from high sugar energy drinks and you're fucking buckled before the nights begun!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I hate the feeling of being drunk, I have no idea how so many people enjoy it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I hate the feeling of being drunk, I have no idea how so many people enjoy it.


Its fun to do with your friends, you do some stupid shit but its usually a good time as long as you don't get completely shitfaced. Also drunk girls are pretty easy to hook up with.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm not big into one nighters anyway, especially some sloppy drunk chick. I'm too afraid of getting the chick pregnant or catching something, not worth it. That's why I use the Joe Rogan method of jerk off first, then ask questions. It will save your life.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I can do anything I want when I'm high, I just really don't want to do that much.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed makes me more productive, I'm a lot lazier when I'm not high.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Weed makes me more productive, I'm a lot lazier when I'm not high.


Walls is it amazing or what to be unemployed?

I've been off work for 4 months now and fuck am I loving it, no deadlines, no stress, do whatever I want without worrying about going to work.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

being unemployed is terrible, you're not being productive and aren't able to make money for yourself. I know I would feel absolutely useless if I wasn't able to support myself whatsoever.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

You two are the epitome of what is wrong with society. Freeloading losers. Get out and do something with your lives. The one saving grace is that you're both Canadian and my tax dollars aren't being wasted on supporting you both.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

what? are you talking to me flex?


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

No. You have some sense to you. Nothing wrong with partying here or there. However, their mentalities on life is borderline disgraceful.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

he will get bored with it anyway, i have been unenmployed, it can happen and in the beginning its fun, you go to bed when you like, do what you want etc.ö sleep the day and spend the night out or just rot and watch tv shows, but after a while it makes you sick, well it did make me sick, i never was that unhappy, insecure and just not me, i dont ever wanna do that again, unemployment can happen to anyone, but it's important to look for a job, i cant take it living off of somebody else.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Father Flex said:


> You two are the epitome of what is wrong with society. Freeloading losers. Get out and do something with your lives. The one saving grace is that you're both Canadian and my tax dollars aren't being wasted on supporting you both.


Freeloading loser? I went on a V-A-C-A-T-I-O-N you moron, for the thread you're posting in, I'm sure you would have known that.


Have you ever even been on a vacation without your parents paying for it? "father". :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Father Flex said:


> You two are the epitome of what is wrong with society. Freeloading losers. Get out and do something with your lives. The one saving grace is that you're both Canadian and my tax dollars aren't being wasted on supporting you both.



Yeah, I'm whats wrong with society, for sure. I have Rheumatoid Arthritis, numb nuts. All the bones in my body are constantly swollen, it's not like I chose to just sit and collect money, I had no choice. And I did work throughout my teen years, before it got really bad. So, you were wrong about both of us, dumb ass.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

vacation =/= unemployment you tool. Its a holiday. Then you go back to work for the same job you had before.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

lmao. So much for success, drive, and passion. I thought the goal in life was to find a nice job, and pride yourself on being the very best worker in the company.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

*:lmao @ a four month, "vacation". *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

for what its worth I'm aiming to become a dentist, so its not like you can really generalize by saying we're all aimless and don't know where we're going.

Walls you should consider getting some type of job that you can do at home, that is if you can find one that pays well.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

i wouldnt let you anywhere near my teeth UDK


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

that doesn't make any sense but ok.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

brb guys taking a 3 year vacation


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

you said you wanna be a dentist udk and dentists work on teeth bro

u high or something


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

no, but should I care that you wouldn't want me workng on your teeth? Should that concern me?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm a university student, so I'd say I'm doing pretty well for myself


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm like a magician. 

My job is I take money and than I turn it into more money.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Tell me more Rigor.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Why is this turning into a "getting employment" thread? This is the most enjoyable thread on this forum because of the consistency and the relationship that us fellow stoners have with one another. You guys are all awesome and let's continue to keep this thread strong and healthy with good conversation. Who cares where you guys work at or why you don't work. This is a thread on a Wrestling forum not a freaking job interview. 

It's pretty pathetic that these morons from rants section have nothing to do with there time than invade the thread that they claimed to be pathetic and filled with lowlifes. Why even waste your time with people that you think that way of? You guys are truthfully the pathetic ones. Last time I went into the rants section, I walked out halfway through because it SUCKED. There wasn't insightful conversation, it was humiliation and you people are freaking MORONS. I'll whoop everybody's ass in that section. BKB hulk I'll whoop your ass too, I don't care if you're a girl. Aint nobody going to throw my name around here. Every single one of you. Fortunately for you, you most likely live across the world. 

So anyways...I'm probally going to go smoke tomorrow for the first time in almost a week with my buddy Lawrence. I was smoking pretty constantly before than so I expect to get pretty high considering the layoff.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Why is this turning into a "getting employment" thread? This is the most enjoyable thread on this forum because of the consistency and the relationship that us fellow stoners have with one another. You guys are all awesome and let's continue to keep this thread strong and healthy with good conversation. Who cares where you guys work at or why you don't work. This is a thread on a Wrestling forum not a freaking job interview.
> 
> It's pretty pathetic that these morons from rants section have nothing to do with there time than invade the thread that they claimed to be pathetic and filled with lowlifes. Why even waste your time with people that you think that way of? You guys are truthfully the pathetic ones. Last time I went into the rants section, I walked out halfway through because it SUCKED. There wasn't insightful conversation, it was humiliation and you people are freaking MORONS. I'll whoop everybody's ass in that section. BKB hulk I'll whoop your ass too, I don't care if you're a girl. Aint nobody going to throw my name around here. Every single one of you. Fortunately for you, you most likely live across the world.
> 
> So anyways...I'm probally going to go smoke tomorrow for the first time in almost a week with my buddy Lawrence. I was smoking pretty constantly before than so I expect to get pretty high considering the layoff.



Yeeeeeeeah, that isn't going to help us.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Why is this turning into a "getting employment" thread? This is the most enjoyable thread on this forum because of the consistency and the relationship that us fellow stoners have with one another. You guys are all awesome and let's continue to keep this thread strong and healthy with good conversation. Who cares where you guys work at or why you don't work. This is a thread on a Wrestling forum not a freaking job interview.
> 
> It's pretty pathetic that these morons from rants section have nothing to do with there time than invade the thread that they claimed to be pathetic and filled with lowlifes. Why even waste your time with people that you think that way of? You guys are truthfully the pathetic ones. Last time I went into the rants section, I walked out halfway through because it SUCKED. There wasn't insightful conversation, it was humiliation and you people are freaking MORONS. I'll whoop everybody's ass in that section. BKB hulk I'll whoop your ass too, I don't care if you're a girl. Aint nobody going to throw my name around here. Every single one of you. Fortunately for you, you most likely live across the world.
> 
> So anyways...I'm probally going to go smoke tomorrow for the first time in almost a week with my buddy Lawrence. I was smoking pretty constantly before than so I expect to get pretty high considering the layoff.


*Holy fucking shit dude... You aren't doing Stoners any fucking favors with this terrible post.


wow!*


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

What? Is going one week without smoking really that bad?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I was high as shit yesterday after the long 6 day layoff and it's something I would take over smoking everyday constantly quite easilly. Smoking everyday is fun while it lasts but there was no better feeling than the one I got yesterday because my body took it completely differently than usual. We were sharing the bong so both of us were coughing like fucking crazy. My buddy Lawrence was coughing nonstop for 3 minutes straight despite being a huge pothead that smokes everyday so you could only imagine how I was feeling. Ever have that high where you just can't stop fucking coughing any you are desperate for water? It's how I felt for a temporary time and how he felt for even longer. We watched Smackdown after we were done smoking and everything that was going on with the show felt hilarious as shit. The segment with Mark Henry and Theordore Long just had me rolling while I was high for some reason. Something about a 350 pound black guy with crunches whining to another black guy was just boggling my fucking mind. Booker T and Michael Cole were awesome as usual while high as well. There's something about watching Smackdown that gets me while I'm high. It's not just Wrestling in general either because Smackdown feels more like a stoner product than Raw for me personally because of all the ranting that goes on with Cole\Booker on commentary and also the taped environment comes off as hilarious while stoned. After we were done watching Wrestling we went to a buddys house and ended up playing Texes Holdem Poker for a few hours and than by the end of the night I passed the fuck out hours before I normally do. Sweet night.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I am not getting high today, but I will tonight. That is all. Carry on stoners.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I was high as shit yesterday after the long 6 day layoff and it's something I would take over smoking everyday constantly quite easilly. Smoking everyday is fun while it lasts but there was no better feeling than the one I got yesterday because my body took it completely differently than usual. We were sharing the bong so both of us were coughing like fucking crazy. My buddy Lawrence was coughing nonstop for 3 minutes straight despite being a huge pothead that smokes everyday so you could only imagine how I was feeling. Ever have that high where you just can't stop fucking coughing any you are desperate for water? It's how I felt for a temporary time and how he felt for even longer. We watched Smackdown after we were done smoking and everything that was going on with the show felt hilarious as shit. The segment with Mark Henry and Theordore Long just had me rolling while I was high for some reason. Something about a 350 pound black guy with crunches whining to another black guy was just boggling my fucking mind. Booker T and Michael Cole were awesome as usual while high as well. There's something about watching Smackdown that gets me while I'm high. It's not just Wrestling in general either because Smackdown feels more like a stoner product than Raw for me personally because of all the ranting that goes on with Cole\Booker on commentary and also the taped environment comes off as hilarious while stoned. After we were done watching Wrestling we went to a buddys house and ended up playing Texes Holdem Poker for a few hours and than by the end of the night I passed the fuck out hours before I normally do. Sweet night.


Yeah, I've almost greened out, I had smoked like 5 joints, and than I just started feeling dizzy and sat down but someone told me to drink some water and keep walking, If I sit down it's just going to get worse, I drank some water and in a few minutes I started feeling better, than an hour or so after, wait for it haters (in Rants)...... I smoked another joint. :lmao

SD! is fucking awesome just like anything else on TV while you're high but man Booka is fucking gold, his constant screaming and everything is money, I love when Cole sometimes shows him up and he suddenly has nothing to say and shuts up, or he just says something stupid, like one time Booker was like I try my best to stay away from MITB matches or something and how he always avoided them in his career, Cole than says didn't you compete in one, Booker just shuts up and says well I tried my best to get out of it you know, hilarious shit.

I was pretty ripped the other day and turned on the TV and they were playing Blow, man the ending is so depressing, how he tells his baby girl that he (Depp) is never going to leave her again and how she's apart of his heart and he couldn't leave his heart now could he, he ends up not showing up and his daughter keeps waiting, oh man I gotta give the movie another watch.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Tell me more Rigor.


Well I would have, but you've already been humbled.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Cena enough*



Father Flex said:


> You two are the epitome of what is wrong with society. Freeloading losers. Get out and do something with your lives. The one saving grace is that you're both Canadian and my tax dollars aren't being wasted on supporting you both.


I agree 100% even though im friends with them. People like walls and rated R give us working stoners a bad name.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Cena enough*



Cole Phelps said:


> I agree 100% even though im friends with them. People like walls and rated R give us working stoners a bad name.


Ummm I quit my job after working their for the past year and went on a vacation, I was only 19 and just finished Upgrading High School, I came back last Friday and have applied for work, how does that in any shape or form make me a freeloaing loser? Please tell me.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

My bad man. I didn't mean to make it personal. I just wanted to feel like a big man for once


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

The freeloading statement is made by a complete tool.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Don't worry Rated R, you aren't like me, clearly the only free loading loser here. I think it's funny how how the thread in rants divided a lot of people in this thread.


And Cole, you went ape shit when you couldn't get weed and you're clearly a borderline alcoholic with a massive anger issue, so I don't think you're in any position to be saying shit.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah he does come across as a bit of a egomanic. I think we should all try and get along because we all smoke weed and use this forum. So ill try to keep my ego in check ok


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole is either that or lying(lying is more likely) so he has no room to judge. I don't see how anyone is divided?

Flex is a cool dude.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Not everyone, but it's funny to me how many people went into that thread and spouted off about how they are nothing like us or didn't want people lumping them in with us. It's just amusing to me, that's all. I knew I was going to catch shit for not working and smoking weed and having a sometimes mentally unstable GF and all, but I figured there was more unity between stoners


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Some of the comments in the thread made lol, I also found it funny that Headliner had enough time on his hands to come in the thread, look through the posts and quote them, and read the thread in general when he clearly doesn't blaze and has no interest in blazing.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Cena enough*



Walls said:


> Cole, you went ape shit when you couldn't get weed and you're clearly a borderline alcoholic with a massive anger issue, so I don't think you're in any position to be saying shit.


:lmao :lmao best quote ever !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Cena enough*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Cole is either that or lying(lying is more likely) so he has no room to judge. I don't see how anyone is divided?


everything I've said is true shocking i know. Why would i lie anyway ?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

cole phelps is a detective, he wouldnt lie. take notes rated r.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

ILLMATIC..... talks shit about stoners in the rants section and looks down on them but still manages to posts 29 times in the getting high thread. Can you say hypocrite?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> ILLMATIC..... talks shit about stoners in the rants section and looks down on them but still manages to posts 29 times in the getting high thread. Can you say hypocrite?


oh shit 29 times? more detective work? as ive said, i do smoke, but its not an everyday habit, my life does not revolve around it. this thread has been around for months anyways

but good job guys, keep up the detective work.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Some of the comments in the thread made lol, I also found it funny that Headliner had enough time on his hands to come in the thread, look through the posts and quote them, and read the thread in general when he clearly doesn't blaze and has no interest in blazing.



I too found it interesting that he did all that. Some of those quotes were from way back, so that took some effort. I just don't understand why people would care. Lots of people drink and people don't say shit and booze has a much worse effect on people than weed. And I call bullshit on Headliner having no interest in blazing. Drugs are intertwined into his African DNA, much like grape drink and loving big asses.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> ILLMATIC..... talks shit about stoners in the rants section and looks down on them but still manages to posts 29 times in the getting high thread. Can you say hypocrite?


thought you weren't going back into rants yet you keep refrencing new shit, hypocrite?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rush said:


> thought you weren't going back into rants yet you keep refrencing new shit, hypocrite?


Ummm what new shit did JWG reference? I don't see anything new, Can you read?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Here we go...


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Did you get the kush, Walls?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

rated r,

i am in no way mad, but i clearly see the anger inside you. its eating away at you, those long 4 months of no work, its eating away at your soul.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Pretty much everything ILLMATIC posted in the thread was after he said he was done with rants. Put down the blunt and open your eyes. As for owning? jesus christ, get out of your mum's basement, finish off your "vacation", get a job and grow the fuck up. Hell you don't even have to do all that, just don't talk like you're a prepubescent nerd playing COD online.

And not to turn this peaceful thread into an argument so, sup walls, thoughts on Jones/Machida?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

nice edit rated r :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I did get it on Friday, yeah.

Jones via whatever he wants against Machida. I think it will probably go 3ish rounds. Machida isn't the one to dethrone Jones.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



ILLMATIC said:


> nice edit rated r :lmao


When was the last time you hit the kush?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

when did i have those mcnuggets


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Speaking of Mcnuggets, I could really go for a double quarter pounder with cheese. That would be a god send.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

im just making some pasta i allways put heaps of cheese on it though it's epic


----------



## 100%Caborn (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Getting ripped*



Rated R™ said:


> I'm sure most of you have done it some point in your life.
> 
> I don't smoke Marijuana, I have once with some buddies in High School, but yeah.
> 
> ...


Forgive me, I have ignored the flow of the conversation. 

Um, I smoked marijuana regularly for about a year straight. Drugs can be a... beautiful thing, lol, but too much of something is never good. As I was admittedly having an 'identity crisis', I turned to drugs to "find myself". 

I felt great at times, very peaceful. I'm naturally very relaxed, so smoking marijuana felt very natural. But during times when I had a lot of stress, it started to affect me negatively. Seemed like the drugs added on anxiety. I noticed that the drug started affecting my school and work performance, so I dropped it. I feel more at peace with myself after a year's experience of the drug, mentally and spiritually. I liked the experience, but marijuana is just not for me.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rush said:


> thought you weren't going back into rants yet you keep refrencing new shit, hypocrite?


ILLMATIC was posting in the first half of the thread where I originally was looking at. He posted things taunting and laughing at stoners before I even participated in that thread. It's a worthless section that I will never participate in terms of conversation and that was my initial main agenda. I said I wasn't going BACK. Back as in I made a first visit there and that's obviously what I was referring to. For god sakes ILLMATIC even admits himself that he's a hypocrite and that's why the only thing he can fall back on is the 'detective' garbage.



Rated R™;10649297 said:


> Ummm what new shit did JWG reference? I don't see anything new, Can you read?


He's obviously an idiot who doesn't know what the fuck he's doing. He constantly posts in the rant section so I'm pleasantly not surprised.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Not everyone, but it's funny to me how many people went into that thread and spouted off about how they are nothing like us or didn't want people lumping them in with us. It's just amusing to me, that's all. I knew I was going to catch shit for not working and smoking weed and having a sometimes mentally unstable GF and all, but I figured there was more unity between stoners


Cole Phelps is going to be Cole Phelps. He can't make up his fucking mind what his agenda\reasoning for being on this forum really is. Other than him, I don't think there's been that many of us fellow stoners who have actually turned on each other. I came out of that rants section thread the same way I felt coming in. I only checked it out because you guys were discussing it and to be honest I did get a laugh out of it but not out of there posts but the ones that were quoted from this thread. The short stoner stories and comments that were quotes in this thread had me rolling. There posts in the rant section thread were judgemental, tasteless, and pathetic. That does not take away all the great times that we have had in this thread and hopefully will continue to have!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

where did i admit to being a hypocrite? as ive said from the start, yes, i do smoke, but it is not an everyday habit where it defines me and consumes my life. i am not the only occasional smoker that posts in here, but go ahead and try to drag me down. not like you guys have nothing else going on in your lives anyway.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Cole Phelps is going to be Cole Phelps. He can't make up his fucking mind what his agenda\reasoning for being on this forum really is. Other than him, I don't think there's been that many of us fellow stoners who have actually turned on each other. I came out of that rants section thread the same way I felt coming in. I only checked it out because you guys were discussing it and to be honest I did get a laugh out of it but not out of there posts but the ones that were quoted from this thread. The short stoner stories and comments that were quotes in this thread had me rolling. *There posts in the rant section thread were judgemental, tasteless, and pathetic.* That does not take away all the great times that we have had in this thread and hopefully will continue to have!



I wouldn't go that far. Honestly, they should be able to say whatever they want. It doesn't bother me at all, let them say whatever they would like. That's what the internet is for. And in all honestly, we say a bunch of dumb shit in here that I understand can look really stupid to an outsider (especially some of my quotes in Headliner's post, some of them were hilarious). It does seem to bother you and Rated R, though.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I wouldn't go that far. Honestly, they should be able to say whatever they want. It doesn't bother me at all, let them say whatever they would like. That's what the internet is for. And in all honestly, we say a bunch of dumb shit in here that I understand can look really stupid to an outsider (especially some of my quotes in Headliner's post, some of them were hilarious). It does seem to bother you and Rated R, though.


It honestly doesn't bother me, I just like to hold my own and always show stupid people up.

How long has your vaporizer lasted? Do they last long or do you have to replace them after some time?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

it's funny how you guys have all these deep convo's when i'm asleep LOL we need some australian stoners in this bitch or atleast an american insomiac


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;10651146 said:


> It honestly doesn't bother me, I just like to hold my own and always show stupid people up.
> 
> How long has your vaporizer lasted? Do they last long or do you have to replace them after some time?


I forget exactly the day I got it, but it's been almost a year, I think. I use the Volcano and it has this bag system where as long as you obviously don't get any holes in it, you're pretty good to go. I clean it properly and treat it well, so it works as good as the first day I bought it. As it should, for like $600 after everything. I also later found out that I paid like $200 more than I should have, which pissed me off.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I forget exactly the day I got it, but it's been almost a year, I think. I use the Volcano and it has this bag system where as long as you obviously don't get any holes in it, you're pretty good to go. I clean it properly and treat it well, so it works as good as the first day I bought it. As it should, for like $600 after everything. I also later found out that I paid like $200 more than I should have, which pissed me off.


Shit, that's mad expensive, so a Vaporizer helps you stay away from second hand smoke, and is less harmful/irritating to the lungs?

Ummm, so does the vaporize do anything different to your highs, than smoking without one?

Do you have the vaporizer because you have that illness you were telling us about? Sorry If I said something wrong, just wondering.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

With a Vaporizer I find I smoke less at a time and it's a different type of high, more of a head high than a full body high. Although it works on the body too. It is better for you health wise, but that's not why I got it. I got it because Rogan has one and I saw him use it on the Podcast and it looked way better than the one I had at the time and I had extra money to blow, so it didn't break the bank or else I wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Im smoking synthetic weed called Zeusus and im playing wwe 12 im having a great time


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yo Phelps, your dealer hooked you up with the synthetic weed?


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I know I have been AFK mostly from this place for a couple months I have been dealing with work, school and a new kid so I have been busy.

But I am still smoking and really watching MMA much more so then wrestling still though this place does keep me informed everyone loves Ziggler now apparently. I got so blazed and drunk I didn't really remember the Rua vs Hendo fight I should DL that and watch it again because I remember thinking it was a draw or Rua won but I was kind of out of it need to see it again.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Its a horrible experience.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



AvonBarksdale said:


> I know I have been AFK mostly from this place for a couple months I have been dealing with work, school and a new kid so I have been busy.
> 
> But I am still smoking and really watching MMA much more so then wrestling still though this place does keep me informed everyone loves Ziggler now apparently. I got so blazed and drunk I didn't really remember the Rua vs Hendo fight I should DL that and watch it again because I remember thinking it was a draw or Rua won but I was kind of out of it need to see it again.



Hendo/Shogun is my 2nd greatest fight of all time, behind Anderson/Chael. Hendo won that fight though, for sure. He won that 3-2.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Hendo/Shogun is my 2nd greatest fight of all time, behind Anderson/Chael. Hendo won that fight though, for sure. He won that 3-2.


I'm surprised there's only a month left till Lesnar's fight, time is flying, I remember thinking when it was announce, how am I going to wait this long? and Now it's only a month away.

Overeem seems to have a lot of support, surprising because Lesnar is a beast that is going to knock him out.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Only way Brock wins is if he gets it to the ground, which there is a good chance of that happening. If it remains standing Overeem is going to fuck Lesnar up.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Overeem would be a sick name for a WWE Wrestler, just says the guy's over.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Overeem couldn't work a 20 min WWE match without gassing hard at this point, it would be funny to see. Overeem is a beast though, as Rogan has said "He looks like he was scientifically built to fuck your girlfriend" :lmao


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Anyone here ever been to Amsterdam?
Going next year with a couple of friends and just wondering if anyone had any specific coffeeshops,strains or anything else they'd recommend.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm pretty sure tourists can't go into the shops anymore, although I may be wrong.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Walls, I remember you saying that you don't have cable, so I'm wondering when did you start following WWE, was it through the net?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I haven't had cable since I believe Oct 09. I started watching wrestling when I was 6 months old, according to my mother. I rarely watch it anymore, I love MMA too much.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, I can't wait for this Reem vs Lesnar, Evans vs Davis and Diaz vs GSP. The UFC are doing a great job with fight cards recently. Even Mayhem v Bisping is interesting. On TUF that Bermoza or whatever his name is Brazlian is going to take it.

Still smoking this purple kush it is certainly the best quality you can get in my city as far as I have seen.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



AvonBarksdale said:


> Yeah, I can't wait for this Reem vs Lesnar, Evans vs Davis and Diaz vs GSP. The UFC are doing a great job with fight cards recently. Even Mayhem v Bisping is interesting. On TUF that Bermoza or whatever his name is Brazlian is going to take it.
> 
> Still smoking this purple kush it is certainly the best quality you can get in my city as far as I have seen.


What city?


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Of course I have. I think getting stoned is one of the MOST over-rated activities anyone can do.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eykz...yxIpc9wVoY9CCTWKmuqjrA5ZhcMwb2M&feature=inbox

Fantastic video. A bit long, but worth it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eykz...yxIpc9wVoY9CCTWKmuqjrA5ZhcMwb2M&feature=inbox
> 
> Fantastic video. A bit long, but worth it.


Just seen a bit of it, interesting, I'm going to watch the whole video in awhile after I get high.

So walls, you watching the Bisping fight?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I will be, but a bit later than most, so no spoilers in here. I'm feeling very floaty today, I smoked a lot last night because last night I was finally able to sleep with the wife for the first time in like a month, due to her taking an anti-biotic and being on the pill, I didn't want to risk shit this month. But last night that all changed and now my quads are sore, so I guess I did it right.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Does anyone else get extremely cold very easily while high? Whenever I'm high and outside I seem to get very cold, no matter what I'm wearing, and it pisses me off.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Nah, you're just a bitch


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Does anyone else get extremely cold very easily while high? Whenever I'm high and outside I seem to get very cold, no matter what I'm wearing, and it pisses me off.


You should be happy it's only BC weather, it can't that bad, being in Calgary it gets COLD, but yeah you're right, every time I've gotten high in -30 weather, I haven't been able to feel my hands for another day or two.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I go skiing/boarding a lot, and when I blaze at a friend's condo, or mine own, I still feel cold as shit whenever I go outside. Way more than normal.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

You're talking about -5 weather at most, come on bro!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I wish it was that warm up there.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:agree:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I'm surprised there's only a month left till Lesnar's fight, time is flying, I remember thinking when it was announce, how am I going to wait this long? and Now it's only a month away.
> 
> Overeem seems to have a lot of support,* surprising because Lesnar is a beast that is going to knock him out.*


:lmao typical wrestling fan comment. Lesnar does have a decent chance of winning but Overeem is a K1 kickboxing champion and Brock hates getting hit. He turtles out of shots and takes a punch like a woman. If Lesnar comes out and tries to bumrush Overeem and hit him with a double leg then he'll cop a fair amount of damage on the way in. Lesnar needs to be patient, try and get the fight to the ground and GnP his way to victory. Classic striker/wrestler fight.



Walls said:


> Hendo/Shogun is my 2nd greatest fight of all time, behind Anderson/Chael. Hendo won that fight though, for sure. He won that 3-2.


i had it as a draw but i'll need to rewatch. At the time i had the last round as a 10-8.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rush said:


> :lmao typical wrestling fan comment. Lesnar does have a decent chance of winning but Overeem is a K1 kickboxing champion and Brock hates getting hit. He turtles out of shots and takes a punch like a woman. If Lesnar comes out and tries to bumrush Overeem and hit him with a double leg then he'll cop a fair amount of damage on the way in. Lesnar needs to be patient, try and get the fight to the ground and GnP his way to victory. Classic striker/wrestler fight.
> 
> 
> 
> i had it as a draw but i'll need to rewatch. At the time i had the last round as a 10-8.


Typical wrestling fan comment? Yeah say that when Lesnar actually does what I said, Overeem is a tough dude though NO DOUBT.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Overeem has to expect that Brock is going to try to take him down off the bat and will have a nice knee or uppercut waiting for Lesnar if he tries it right out of the gate. Lesnar needs to get him against the cage and get his feet out from under him. Once Brock gets it to the ground he has a very good chance of keeping it there and finishing the fight. If he tries to just trade with Overeem, he is going to get fucked up.

I hate winter, BTW. Last year it dropped here to -25 at times, fuck that.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

yeah, typical wrestling fan comment. Lesnar can't take a punch, he is far from a beast. He's been good for the sport but most of his fans are WWE fans who think he's the best fighter ever. Physically he's very gifted, mentally he doesn't have the mindset of a top fighter.



Walls said:


> Overeem has to expect that Brock is going to try to take him down off the bat and will have a nice knee or uppercut waiting for Lesnar if he tries it right out of the gate. Lesnar needs to get him against the cage and get his feet out from under him. Once Brock gets it to the ground he has a very good chance of keeping it there and finishing the fight. If he tries to just trade with Overeem, he is going to get fucked up.


pretty much that.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Overeem has to expect that Brock is going to try to take him down off the bat and will have a nice knee or uppercut waiting for Lesnar if he tries it right out of the gate. Lesnar needs to get him against the cage and get his feet out from under him. Once Brock gets it to the ground he has a very good chance of keeping it there and finishing the fight. If he tries to just trade with Overeem, he is going to get fucked up.
> 
> *I hate winter, BTW. Last year it dropped here to -25 at times, fuck that.*


We get -30+ here on most nights in the winter, It's not pretty, I've actually been stupid enough to go out on one of those -30+ nights, it was earlier this year in January, I went to smoke weed with a friend but man It was so hard, we tried bunning outside but it just couldn't be done because it was soo COLD, we ended up going inside a train station where it's closed, there were cameras there but it was the perfect place given the weather, I honestly couldn't feel my hands for 3-4 days after that night.

I don't planning on doing that this year since my buddy has moved and we rarely see each other but If another buddy calls me to chill, I'll probably just dress up really thick and go, who knows.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rush said:


> yeah, typical wrestling fan comment. *Lesnar can't take a punch*, he is far from a beast. He's been good for the sport but most of his fans are WWE fans who think he's the best fighter ever. Physically he's very gifted, mentally he doesn't have the mindset of a top fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much that.



I disagree. Lesnar can take a punch, it's just how he reacts to getting hit that's the problem. If he couldn't take a punch, Carwin would have KO'ed him.


Yeah, it got to -30 at some points here last year as well but usually it stayed around -25 + windshield factor, which is always brutal. The only person who could get me to go see them in that weather is Kimmy K.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Dat Ass.

I'm guessing your wife and mother would be also included?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You'd be wrong.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*










I actually think Lesnar will win this fight, I think Overeem's gas tank is limited and lesnar will grind him out and get a tko in the 2nd.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Have you guys tryed synthetic weed ? It's gets you so high it's scarey. I love playing wwe 12 because sometimes i forget its a game because its like im really living it. So have can you guys get synthetic weed in your countrys the shit im smoking is called Zeus


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Have you guys tryed synthetic weed ? It's gets you so high it's scarey. I love playing wwe 12 because sometimes i forget its a game because its like im really living it. So have can you guys get synthetic weed in your countrys the shit im smoking is called Zeus


Your weed dealer hooked you up to the synthetic weed? What's the different in your highs compared to weed and synthetic weed? Are the highs pretty much the same?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Rated R, here in Modesto during the winter it's 30 degrees and that's considered boarderline freezing for us. You claiming deep negative numbers just sounds insane to me and I'm not sure how you do it. I know it's not like all year around? how's the Summers over there? I'm the type of guy who likes to get out and ride my bike and play basketball and do a lot of outdoor activities so I can't stand places like Chicago that basically rains and snows and you freeze your balls off all year around. Canada sounds interesting overall but that's a huge turnoff for me. -30 sounds fucking insane and out of this world to a guy who's lived in California his life whole. 

BTW....I've never heard of synthetic weed in my life so I'd be interested hearing the details about the differences as well.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

30 degrees? in Fahrenheit right? How much is that Celsius though?

Yeah man -30 is fucking cold, no one honestly leaves there house unless school/work obviously, Most of the places are still open but the crowds aren't all that much, It gets fucking hactic, I bet anyone from Asia wouldn't be able to live in this weather, some obviously immigrate but that's because they have to because they have work and school here, but the ones that move just to get out of poverty well it's really hard for them.


----------



## AvonBarksdale (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

LOL Lesnar knocking out Reem.

It will be either Lesnar donkey kong GNP or Reem via destruction.

Going to auto roll out some work J's for the week I am off today just kinda chilling listen to Football (NFL) today podcast and looking over some University shit I am done my last exam tomorrow which will be nice.

What has COLE PHELPS been sayin?

edit: Pickin Reem in that fight oh and Bones Jones next Saturday.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



AvonBarksdale said:


> LOL Lesnar knocking out Reem.
> 
> It will be either Lesnar donkey kong GNP or Reem via destruction.
> 
> ...


I'll be honest I've never seen Overeem's fights, maybe that's why I'm underestimating him, hopefully he delivers as everyone talks about how he actually good beat Lesnar, nonetheless It's going to be very good.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Rated R, let me take you under my MMA wing.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

What? Do you mean you're going to give me the knowledge of MMA?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yes. I've been watching it for years and trained for a little bit in BJJ before finances stopped me from doing so, and then when my finances got better the gym I was training at moved to just a little bit out of the city so they could have more space and I have no way of getting out there anymore. Thankfully, I made an friend of sorts who is a purple belt and he and I roll a few times a month for fun and he teaches me some shit, nothing too serious. I get tapped a lot, which sucks, but it's still fun.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

^what's BJJ? not what I think it means obviously... O_O


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. Essentially you learn how to become a trained killer and you have a huge advantage against an average guy in a fight.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*






I'm watching this high and find it pretty funny, I don't understand why he doesn't just do both at the same time though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I've smoked a full joint while having sex at the same time, despite me not being a fan of joints overall. I wasn't going to risk smoking a bong like that, need two hands for that.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I've smoked a full joint while having sex at the same time, despite me not being a fan of joints overall. I wasn't going to risk smoking a bong like that, need two hands for that.


There's pipes, other things too.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I've smoked a full joint while having sex at the same time, despite me not being a fan of joints overall. I wasn't going to risk smoking a bong like that, need two hands for that.


Hoping for a bit of a longer performance. 

Drugs and Sex go together for this reason. Albeit to calm your nerves, the couple both enjoy the same drug and the sex seems to be better.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Absolutely. Sex on weed is fucking amazing.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I got drunk with my smoking buddy Lawrence. I'm not a drinker and I don't enjoy it because of the effects of hangover and all that garbage that it puts my body through. We were watching some dvds that I brought over and were having a good time and he was begging me to drink with him so I just told myself it would be a one time thing and just because all the other stuff we were doing was my personal choice I thought it would be cool to return the favor. I drunk a beer and than wasn't really feeling it much and than he gave me another one and I started feeling it. While we were watching tv in his room I threwup all over his floor. He didn't really have a reasonable place for me to throwup because his place is a fucking mess. He got a little pissed off but I cleaned up everything so we both settled down a little bit. Even after I threwup I couldn't get out of his fucking bed and was laying there dead and worthless not being able to respond to almost anything at all. I got up and tried to go to his bathroom and I had to take a dump. I was sitting on his toilet basically half a sleep not being able to move for a good 20 minutes before I eventually crapped. After I crapped I threwup again on my crap. A few of his worthless friends that I'm not a fan of came over and I was just laying on his bed the whole time with a god awful feeling. I got high before all of this to and it totally ruined my high and again reminded me why I smoke and don't drink.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I got drunk with my smoking buddy Lawrence. I'm not a drinker and I don't enjoy it because of the effects of hangover and all that garbage that it puts my body through. We were watching some dvds that I brought over and were having a good time and he was begging me to drink with him so I just told myself it would be a one time thing and just because all the other stuff we were doing was my personal choice I thought it would be cool to return the favor. I drunk a beer and than wasn't really feeling it much and than he gave me another one and I started feeling it. While we were watching tv in his room I threwup all over his floor. He didn't really have a reasonable place for me to throwup because his place is a fucking mess. He got a little pissed off but I cleaned up everything so we both settled down a little bit. Even after I threwup I couldn't get out of his fucking bed and was laying there dead and worthless not being able to respond to almost anything at all. I got up and tried to go to his bathroom and I had to take a dump. I was sitting on his toilet basically half a sleep not being able to move for a good 20 minutes before I eventually crapped. After I crapped I threwup again on my crap. A few of his worthless friends that I'm not a fan of came over and I was just laying on his bed the whole time with a god awful feeling. I got high before all of this to and it totally ruined my high and again reminded me why I smoke and don't drink.


you threw up after 2 beers? you fucking pussy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

beer is for pussies, I hate that shit. Hard liquor is the only way to go, otherwise I'll just be drinking beers all night and it would take forever to actually get drunk.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rush said:


> you threw up after 2 beers? you fucking pussy.


You do nothing but bash this whole thread any chance you get but you still manage to stop by when you see my name entered in the section? I must be developing into a solid draw.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> beer is for pussies, I hate that shit. Hard liquor is the only way to go, otherwise I'll just be drinking beers all night and it would take forever to actually get drunk.


It wasn't beer as in budweiser or coors light like I originally might of made it come off as. That stuff will not make you throwup or get drunk without drinking all night like you said, even that will just probally get you heavilly buzzed. It was some type of alcohol that looked like an energy drink. He told me it messed him after the first two. I'm no drinker though so it did mess me up more than it would to some of you but than again I'm 6"3 so perhaps that played in a factor of me not getting a hangover?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

actually i came back into the thread to see the mma discussion. That just caught my eye b/c you're either a liar or you're a bitch who can't handle his alcohol. 2 beers is nothing, i've gone in my lunch break, grabbed a steak and a few schooners before going back to work. At uni i've been smashed in labs and tutes, 2 beers shouldn't affect you that much. Especially as you smoked before you drank.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

well there are those extreme lightweights Rush that easily get drunk off nothing. I also wouldn't exactly a bad thing because that just means you have to spend less money on beer and dont have to drink as much to get drunk.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Beer is beer, I've drunk loads of it during beer pong games and didn't throwup at all or even really feel drunk...*honestly*. I just couldn't really give a description for the alcohol beverge so I shortened it up and labeled it beer. I'm not a drinker and I guess you are so that's good for you. This is no thread for you to tell your drunken monkey truckee stories while going on lunch break.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> well there are those extreme lightweights Rush that easily get drunk off nothing. I also wouldn't exactly a bad thing because that just means you have to spend less money on beer and dont have to drink as much to get drunk.


throwing up after 2 beers isn't a good thing.



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Beer is beer, I've drunk loads of it during beer pong games and didn't throwup at all or even really feel drunk...*honestly*. I just couldn't really give a description for the alcohol beverge so I shortened it up and labeled it beer. I'm not a drinker and I guess you are so that's good for you. *This is no thread for you to tell your drunken monkey truckee stories while going on lunch break.*


what on earth are you on about?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Speaking of lightweights, I really wish I was one. My fiance can take like 4 bongs and then she's on another planet, it must be nice.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

do meth then walls, you'll be in another universe


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

*what on earth are you on about?[/QUOTE]



Rush said:



i've gone in my lunch break, grabbed a steak and a few schooners before going back to work. At uni i've been smashed in labs and tutesQUOTE]

Click to expand...

*


Rush said:


> I was referring to this. ^


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I already travel through distant plains as it is, I just wish it didn't take as much for me. But my tolerance for any type of drug is really big, I always need more stuff at the dentist's or to be put under for surgery. What sucks about that is one time at the dentists he was freezing some stuff and I told him I would need a lot, and he gave me his version of a lot. I told him it wouldn't be enough, but he said I would be fine. I wasn't, about half way through the freezing wore off and I felt everything for about 30 seconds, not fun.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Speaking of lightweights, I really wish I was one. My fiance can take like 4 bongs and then she's on another planet, it must be nice.


Walls, I've seen you claim to have a wife and fiance in the last month? You must be big pimpin it like Hornswoggle. Or was that just an old habit?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

i was referring to "drunken monkey truckee stories". kindly explain.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Walls, I've seen you claim to have a wife and fiance in the last month? You must be big pimpin it like Hornswoggle. Or was that just an old habit?



No, one woman is enough for me. I don't need the stress of juggling two women. I just alternate between calling her the wife and fiance, don't know why.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rush said:


> i was referring to "drunken monkey truckee stories". kindly explain.


It was just an oldschool cliche when somebody is talking about being drunk or drinking alcohol in general so I used it.

There. There's an explaination. I actually can explain myself and have good intentions when saying things and don't result in cussing somebody out like you or your pathetic rant buddies. Calling me a pussy or dickhead or whatever...way out of line. You've been in the wrong crowd though so you'll grow out of it. It must be like Highschool all over again for you :cuss:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I have no idea why you two apparently have a quarrel and I'm not even high.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

^^ i have no quarrel, its amusing to see how upset he is. 



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> It was just an oldschool cliche when somebody is talking about being drunk or drinking alcohol in general so I used it.
> 
> There. There's an explaination. I actually can explain myself and have good intentions when saying things and don't result in cussing somebody out like you or your pathetic rant buddies. Calling me a pussy or dickhead or whatever...way out of line. You've been in the wrong crowd though so you'll grow of it. It must be like Highschool all over again for you :cuss:


cliches are usually meant to be common. that isn't.

Secondly, the mere fact that you think my posting or attitude is related to the forum merely shows how sad you are. My life isn't run by this forum and neither is how i post. I called you a dickhead in the other thread because calling you a retard would be an insult to the mentally challenged. Also, if you were to lable me a 'section' it would be a sports poster, not rants. Try again chief.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I have no idea why you two apparently have a quarrel and I'm not even high.


I was done with him just like everybody else in that section but apparently he just couldn't get enough of me so he had to quote my story OUT OF NO WHERE and call me a 'fucking pussy'. I don't want any drama or fighting in this wonderful thread though so let's change back to the subject we all love and dear. 

Any stories\experiences lately or when's the last time you smoked?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Well if we're going by labels, I guess this thread is it for me.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

btw walls...who is that in your avatar and what's the tshirt all about?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That would the The American Gangster, Chael Sonnen. And the shirt is in reference to an interview he did where he talked about Anderson Silva, who he is trying to fight. He made a comment about going to Brazil and kicking his door in and patting his wife on the ass and telling her to make him a steak medium rare, just how he likes it. So then he went and made a shirt like that, because he's fucking awesome.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Does this look like a quarter to you guys? Meaning 7 grams? I think my buddy just got ripped off, doesn't look like 6-7 grams to me.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/img1321p.jpg/


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> That would the The American Gangster, Chael Sonnen. And the shirt is in reference to an interview he did where he talked about Anderson Silva, who he is trying to fight. He made a comment about going to Brazil and kicking his door in and patting his wife on the ass and telling her to make him a steak medium rare, just how he likes it. So then he went and made a shirt like that, because he's fucking awesome.


Shit I must've missed that interview, I thought I had seen them all. Got a link?

By the way did you know Big Nog fed the bus a carrot when he arrived in the US? :lmao


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I was done with him just like everybody else in that section but apparently he just couldn't get enough of me so he had to quote my story OUT OF NO WHERE and call me a 'fucking pussy'. I don't want any drama or fighting in this wonderful thread though so let's change back to the subject we all love and dear.
> 
> Any stories\experiences lately or when's the last time you smoked?


Just smoked two bowls, planning on smoking more!!!



Jethro said:


> Shit I must've missed that interview, I thought I had seen them all. Got a link?







Amazing stuff, really.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I got high off a gram last night and I have no idea how it happened. That never happens, ever. And I smoked two days before that, so it wasn't a long stretch off or anything.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Does this look like a quarter to you guys? Meaning 7 grams? I think my buddy just got ripped off, doesn't look like 6-7 grams to me.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/img1321p.jpg/


If it is short it's not by much imo. It's kind of hard to tell from the pic but it looks like you could be smoking good weed, you smoke those meds bro?


I got an 8th of Purple Kush, 8th of Plushberry (Space Queen x Black Cherry Soda, never heard of Black Cherry but Plush was a good strain) over thanksgiving break and was high from then to last Sunday, going back to school and adjusting to finals sucks after a week of smoking and playing through the new Zelda. Just waiting on christmas break now...


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

To be honest, I'd freak out if that was all I got for a quarter. Normally, the price over here for it would be anything between 80-100 euro. I pay 70 for my Q's (unless I buy the higher quality stuff from a different guy, where I'll only get an 8th), managed to get him to to cut it down from 80 over the last couple of months; and if that was the grammage I recieved, I'd be pissed. HOWEVER, it does look like your smoke is of a higher quality than what I'd be getting. 

So I presume I just get more gram per bag to make up for the lack of bud quality. If it's as good as it looks, I'd say not to panic too much; I've seen people get ripped off a HELL of a lot worse. 

All in all, it doesn't look too short of what you should be getting, but it definitely is not a quarter of an O but is not far from it...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I just have to say, that weed looks fucking delicious. Seems like you're worried about getting ripped off a lot. Do you only have one guy?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I just have to say, that weed looks fucking delicious. Seems like you're worried about getting ripped off a lot. Do you only have one guy?






> Does this look like a quarter to you guys? Meaning 7 grams? I think * my buddy* just got ripped off, doesn't look like 6-7 grams to me.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, my bad. But you've asked before and I guess I just remembered it as you asking.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Good ol' Saturday, going to be a good day.

Got pretty baked last night after the family went out, I picked up 2 grams and going to smoke a gram tonight, I'm thinking BLUNT!


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Pussies on harmless drugs! I'm on hardcore stuff tonight - booze!


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

^ Isn't Harmless better? (naive noob question) ^^


----------



## Boo Radley (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Joshi said:


> ^ Isn't Harmless better? (naive noob question) ^^


Yes! Smoke weed, it's safer than booze. (Y)


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I find I get into A LOT more trouble on booze than when on weed.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

It's funny how people drink alcohol so innocently and talk about it like everybody does it but it obviously has much more negative effects on your overall body than Weed does. Alcohol dehydrates the shit out of you and at times will not even allow you to digest food properly while we all know the effects of weed and food related. I'm not sure where the idea of weed being dangerous or unhealthy but alcohol being such a popular social hobby came from considering all the facts backing up Weed. Alcohol also causes violence and anger within people which is why I don't really enjoy being around people who drink alcohol as well. Speaking of which...has anybody ever got high and had an angry violent response to the weed? For instance how a lot of people get when they get drink? I never have but just wondering since there seems to be a lot of different variety of effects while smoking weed for different people.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> It's funny how people drink alcohol so innocently and talk about it like everybody does it but it obviously has much more negative effects on your overall body than Weed does. Alcohol dehydrates the shit out of you and at times will not even allow you to digest food properly while we all know the effects of weed and food related. I'm not sure where the idea of weed being dangerous or unhealthy but alcohol being such a popular social hobby came from considering all the facts backing up Weed. Alcohol also causes violence and anger within people which is why I don't really enjoy being around people who drink alcohol as well. Speaking of which...has anybody ever got high and had an angry violent response to the weed? For instance how a lot of people get when they get drink? I never have but just wondering since there seems to be a lot of different variety of effects while smoking weed for different people.


Agree, fuck drinking. Ganja is a medicine, it makes you happier and doesn't affect your health, win/win.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Has anyone ever tried eating something dry, like crackers, when high? I dare you to say that you can digest that shit without all of it just ending up on your tongue and all the way down your throating and just drying up your mouth. Worst thing ever.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I love crackers/cookies baked, I usually make Tea and dip the cookies in, IT'S Amazing

That's never happened to me, my mouth doesn't dry up that much.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Salted crackers are like crack to me, high or not. I blasted off last night, I actually don't remember some parts of it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yo Walls, What is Rogan's recent podcast about? I was bored and though I'd give the podcasts a try.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

The guy he had on had to leave half-way through, but it was one of the guys from VICE, a website that covers a whole bunch of shit. I don't get it off itunes or anything, though. I watch the UStream version that has video in their studio.

I'm pretty pissed off right now. I was set to watch Jones/Machida high off my ass. So I call my guy, he knows what I get every time, says it's fine and I told him I'd be there in 5 mins. So I go over there, he's out as he just spotted one of his friends that amount. WTF. I was going to pay, and now I'm out of Jones/Machida blazed. And no one else apparently has anything. AWESOME.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Shit, that sucks Walls, also If I remember correctly this isn't the first time your dealer has done something like that.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Roy no wait Rigor said:


> I find I get into A LOT more trouble on booze than when on weed.


me 2


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Makes sense more people get in more trouble with booze. Being drunk is the ultimate not giving a fuck, whereas with weed you over think everything. At least I do.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Fear Factor returning tonight, I can't wait, I'm going to be switching over between Raw and FF, or I'll catch the replay they show on NBC, I'm planning on being baked out of my mind If the folks aren't home.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I haven't smoked since the 8th, took a bunch of time off. Should be tomorrow though, hopefully.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Haven't posted here for a while since for the plain fact I havn't be high .....or drunk or anything . Well , my tests are over and I'll have a month off so hopefully I'll have a lot of storys to post. I'll probably end up smoking tomorrow , pretty fitting smoking a plant after a Botany test isn't it?

Also Walls did you see Rogan's podcast with Bert Kreischer where they watched the video of the Irish pikey ?:lmao He lives near me.:lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I did watch it, it was hilarious. Shite in the bucket, indeed.


----------



## CodedCash (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

.....


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I did watch it, it was hilarious. Anytime before Christmas :lmao


:lmao 

I never laughed as much when I heard Rogan to tell Brian to find the video. It's been a personal joke between me and my friends for months. It's an awesome video. He doesn't even know where his fucking lung is.:lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Bert has such a unique laugh.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Welcome back! geraldinhio, looking forward to the stories.

I've been bunning pretty much everyday since I got back, I like to not smoke so much because than I get lazy, I'm glad I don't because the bud lasts me longer.

I can easily go 10 days with just a quarter.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

if I smoked like I wanted i'd be high 24/7


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



sbuch said:


> if I smoked like I wanted i'd be high 24/7



I did that in 2010. I was high all day, everyday, all year. My tolerance got to ridiculous levels. I haven't smoked since the 8th though, hoping my guy has some tomorrow or else I will not be a happy camper. Plus, I have something very special lined up for tomorrow night, so I hope it all works out.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Something very special?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Yes, it involves 2 women.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Your fiance agreed, eh? nice!.....for you of course.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

It was her idea.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

closet lesbian. :side:


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao she would be bi.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

My fiance looks at women the same way I do, it's pretty awesome. She points chicks out to me when we're out all the time. Only problem is, I have to use condoms because this other chick isn't on the pill. Small price to pay, she's really hot. I'm going to laugh if I knock her up. At least my fiance can't get mad at me if I do.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I have not seen my smoking buddy in two weeks and when I don't see him, I don't smoke. I actually feel pretty solid though and I'm not craving it like ya boy Cole Phelps or anything like that. I'm sure once the times comes I'm going to get blasted away. Weed is obviously not addictive as I was smoking it constantly almost everyday for a few months and now have suddenly took a two week break and feel perfectly fine. It's only those intense smokers that make it addictive just for them personally but generally speaking you should be able hit and quit whenever you like which is just another positive with weed.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Friday night*

Hey guys. It's Friday night you know what that means. getting drunk and fucking bitches ! Well i dont but most people do.... Lol anyway just got home from work and now im smoking a bowl watching some crappy midnight tv. Its great ! Walls are you seriously going to have four titties to play with you're my hero man. My fucking hero ! Teach me how. Btw rated r how much pussy you been getting lately hommie alot i bet !


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Welcome back! geraldinhio, looking forward to the stories.
> 
> I've been bunning pretty much everyday since I got back, I like to not smoke so much because than I get lazy, I'm glad I don't because the bud lasts me longer.
> 
> I can easily go 10 days with just a quarter.


It feels good to be back . Still no weed but I'm a free man after my tests. One step closer to getting that stupid Science degree.  I usually get weed as a Christmas present so I'll share my stories then.

Last time I smoked was months ago , I miss the feeling. I'm gonna get high , watch stupid Christmas films (Jingle all the way is the top of my list to watch high as a giraffee's cunt. )
and listen to a fuck load of The Black Keys.

The Black Keys are awesome high . Get high listen to this awesome song with the BEST VIDEO EVER.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I've tried to get into The Black Keys, but I just can't.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I'd say give them another chance. If you don't like this song/video there's something wrong with ya.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm pretty baked, and just munching on some rice, oh my this is the best dish ever!

Anyone try anything baked that's 100x better?


----------



## CP Munk (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Wow. Rice tastes like shit on it's own but your enjoying it?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, these are boiled rice, AMAZING.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Everything better a x100 times when you're high. Salted crackers as Walls said are the shit , a good pear to is immense. Random but so good.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Just ignore me next time cunts


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole calm down . Oh how I've missed Cole's posts . What's up man ?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Not much just reminding everyone why they should vote for me ! For the 11ER of the year award. Can i count on your vote


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

What do you get if you win the award? Just the bragging rights?


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I might as well . Cole is the only 11'er I know. This is thread of the year BTW.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> What do you get if you win the award? Just the bragging rights?


Yeah pretty much


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

what a terrible year for 11ers.


Anyway, I can't wait until Tuesday, going to Whistler with some friends and stay there for a week in my friends' condo. Going to love boarding/skiing up there, haven't gone there yet and we'll likely hotbox his basement in his condo.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

This past month has been a complete blur for me


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> what a terrible year for 11ers.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I can't wait until Tuesday, going to Whistler with some friends and stay there for a week in my friends' condo. Going to love boarding/skiing up there, haven't gone there yet and we'll likely hotbox his basement in his condo.


:cussin: you where supposed to be my friend


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

I have no frinds on here nor do I like or dislike anyone. I judge people based on intelligence and their opinions.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole, I think I'll vote for you just out of sympathy. You have certainly had an up and down year and that builds character. You went from a sold babyface stoner who had excellent stories and pathetic personality traits to an epic failed heel turn. Now you are just a tweener who couldn't draw you flys in a shit factory. Where do I vote??

BTW, Rated R...do you plan on watching Smackdown high tonight? If so than please share your experience. My stoner buddy is gone at the moment so unfortantely I wont be but that's one of my favorite things to do while high without question. I've noticed it's a lot more interesting watching Smackdown high than Raw due to its taped stoner environement.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Cole, I think I'll vote for you just out of sympathy. You have certainly had an up and down year and that builds character. You went from a sold babyface stoner who had excellent stories and pathetic personality traits to an epic failed heel turn. Now you are just a tweener who couldn't draw you flys in a shit factory. Where do I vote??
> 
> BTW, Rated R...do you plan on watching Smackdown high tonight? If so than please share your experience. My stoner buddy is gone at the moment so unfortantely I wont be but that's one of my favorite things to do while high without question. I've noticed it's a lot more interesting watching Smackdown high than Raw due to its taped stoner environement.


Yeah, pretty much Cole used to be the shit when he was telling us all these funny stories, we would all come in this thread and be baked and read his stories, at least I used to, but his failed heel turn was funny as hell.

Fuck Yeah! I'm still kind dim but burning out now because I bunned a joint few hours ago, I have the roach and a pipe, I'll be hitting that in a bit, I'm watching Vintage Classic right now, they show classic matches from the WWE/F and us Canadians get it on Friday's before SD!, Five more minutes and I get me some Bookah!


----------



## stalematenate (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

stoned watching 90s all japan. the best


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Well, my epic night failed to happen. Bitch flaked on us, for the second time. She's cut. What's funny is my fiance was more pissed than I was. Oh well, I still got laid.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Im a big man !*

What up guys. Im just smoking weed at midnight and i gotta get up for work in the morning. I should be ashamed of myself but i dont give a fuck. I'm so awesome and badass im loving saints row the third as well that games epic


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Im a big man !*



Cole Phelps said:


> What up guys. Im just smoking weed at midnight and i gotta get up for work in the morning. I should be ashamed of myself but i dont give a fuck. I'm so awesome and badass im loving saints row the third as well that games epic


Ummm, smoking weed the night before you work makes you a bad ass? Please tell me how bro.

It's completely normal, I used to sleep 3 hours before I had school and still be baked, hell I used to bun right before going to class and also starting my work shift.

You don't smoke right before going to work, Phelps?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Im a big man !*



Rated R™ said:


> Ummm, smoking weed the night before you work makes you a bad ass? Please tell me how bro.
> 
> It's completely normal, I used to sleep 3 hours before I had school and still be baked, hell I used to bun right before going to class and also starting my work shift.
> 
> You don't smoke right before going to work, Phelps?


because i went to highschool with you and now im going to tell your mommy you smoke weed. You have a little dick issue rated r so please save your self the humiliation and never speak out of turn to me again boy. I'm a bigger man then you'll ever be !


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Im a big man !*



Cole Phelps said:


> because i went to highschool with you and now im going to tell your mommy you smoke weed. You have a little dick issue rated r so please save your self the humiliation and never speak out of turn to me again boy. I'm a bigger man then you'll ever be !


You still didn't answer my question, how does smoking weed the night before your work make you bad ass?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Why do you care rated r we where never friends ? I was never good enough for you people so why do you care about what i say now ? Its funny how you can reply when i say something wrong but god forbid If i want to talk about something real your no where to be seen. Just like people in real life typical . Now you know why i hate people when everythings good they love you but as soon as you say something they dont want to hear suddenly your an asshole


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I always quote you, what you saying...


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Why do you care rated r we where never friends ? I was never good enough for you people so why do you care about what i say now ? Its funny how you can reply when i say something wrong but god forbid If i want to talk about something real your no where to be seen. Just like people in real life typical . Now you know why i hate people when everythings good they love you but as soon as you say something they dont want to hear suddenly your an asshole


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

....


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I don't know who you are Cole Phelps but you're a fuckin' douchebag.

Getting shrooms or truffles next week. Looking forward. First time I'm trying them.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Atleast im aloud to smoke weed unlike rated r his mommy wont let him


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> What up guys. Im just smoking weed at midnight and i gotta get up for work in the morning. I should be ashamed of myself but i dont give a fuck. I'm so awesome and badass im loving saints row the third as well that games epic


why you lying Cole? it couldnt have been midnight there when it was 6 am here.



Wes_FR said:


> I don't know who you are Cole Phelps but you're a fuckin' douchebag.
> 
> Getting shrooms or truffles next week. Looking forward. First time I'm trying them.


What are truffles? Hope you have a good shrooms trip, especially because its your first time, make sure you dont eat too much otherwise you'll end up really fucked up.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> why you lying Cole? it couldnt have been midnight there when it was 6 am here.


:lmao unless he was pretending to be an Aussie all along.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Im a big man !*



Cole Phelps said:


> because i went to highschool with you and now im going to tell your mommy you smoke weed. You have a little dick issue rated r so please save your self the humiliation and never speak out of turn to me again boy. *I'm a bigger man then you'll ever be !*


He's had sex. Yeah. In fact, in about an hour I'm going to have some too.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

So walls what's your point some morally bankrupt slut will fuck you ? Big deal like someone on here once said it'd love To see you even try and fuck ur women what with your injury and all. That's right i know about you too bitch


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

You're right, Cole. My "injury" prevents me from gorilla fucking my fiance, so I just lay there propped up while she does most the of the work and cries.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole are you frustrated by the lack of 11er of the year votes or something? RELAX. This isn't the pathetic rant section where you can just come in here and throw your jabs and shots at people without being punished. YOU SHOULD BE SUSPENDED, YOU SHOULD be FINED YOU SHOULD BE FINED YOU SHOULD BE SUSPENDED AND you should be FINED. You're an embarassment to your profession. Is this the 2nd coming of the Cole Phelps heel turn? He's turning into a monster heel and there's no way he doesn't spark some canned heat this time. This gimmick will die down and certainly not have a positive influence on the 12ers.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Atleast you admit you're flaws. that's why i respect you alot more than the rated r's and underfeated kings of this forum. People like them piss me off completely 1D and tell us nothing about their lives hell rawlin might be an asshole but atleast his onest about it underfeated king is as fake as a pair of plastic tits


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

Am I not onest enough for you?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm getting hella drunk tonight cant wait !


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> I'm getting hella drunk tonight cant wait !


Did you write your last few posts drunk ?


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Last edited by Cole Phelps : Today at 07:16 AM. 

Nah he just forgot to post something cool and badass.


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I get high every weekend and it's better than getting drunk hence why I do it, I'm not addicted or a junkie or whatever but I do enjoy getting high off drugs!


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I'd kill for some weed now . There's no better cure for a hangover .


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



geraldinhio said:


> Did you write your last few posts drunk ?


He edited his post, I remember it said something else.

I'm pretty dim right now, I was looking to buy a new lighter and was about to make my way to the convinient store across the street, but I seen how cars were parked so I'm like fuck it, probably will go when my current lighter absolutely dies.

It's still working with less fire but it'll do, here I pack another bowl.


----------



## WooWooKidd (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

No way, would never touch that stuff.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



WooWooKidd said:


> No way, would never touch that stuff.


What lies have you been told by your parents and teachers?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Maybe none? He probably has no interest in it. I'm done trying to convert people, it's too much work.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I knew a guy who smoked weed for the first time and said he was wrong all along and what he's been told by the world is completely wrong, he smokes quite a bit now.

I met him through a friend and before he would say no to joints but started blazing and it gave me relaxation and a much better life.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

i didnt drink too much last night but enough to get a light it was very enjoyable


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I knew a guy who smoked weed for the first time and said he was wrong all along and what he's been told by the world is completely wrong, he smokes quite a bit now.
> 
> I met him through a friend and before he would say no to joints but started blazing and it gave me relaxation and a much better life.



That's basically my story. I'm just done trying to convince people, that's all.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

What lies were you told in High School (where you turned down weed)? Who told you these lies about weed?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

No one told me anything. I just assumed that it was like booze and that's why I didn't like it. I was very stupid about it, to the point of seeing Slipknot back in 05 and being mad because people there were smoking weed. I remember actually saying to my friend "Why would they smoke weed and then go see Slipknot? Don't they want to remember it?", thinking weed was like booze, I guess. I didn't think it got you drunk like it, but I guess back then for some reason I thought it made you black out. Looking back, I laugh because weed makes music 100X better and I would without hesitation go see a band I like high.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

So why did you have the urge to suddenly try it? Did you watch a documentary that layed out all the true facts about Marijuana? which made you want to try it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

A combination of always being in a ridiculous amount of pain and also being ridiculously bored with my life and wanting to try something new. I wish I could get high like I used to back in the beginning those "Beginner highs" just can't be replicated. I remember when $60 worth would last me at least two weeks.

I'm going to be sober until the end of January, unfortunately. The place where my fiance worked got sold and the new owners fired everyone and brought in their own staff. So I gotta pay bills and obviously need food, so no go until the end of January. This is going to suck.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

I feel for you, just had a two month period without a dime to spend on weed and it did suck balls. Should get some money in today though and finally toke up again. Expecting a good high since it's been a while.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I have not smoked weed in 16 says due to me and my boy's semi fallout but it looks like we shall be hanging out tomorrow night. Going to the gym and than eating at subway right before I go to his house to watch the Sacramento Kings game while smoking to it. We also plan on cutting a new promo which is going to lead to a match so I'm excited for tomorrow if everything comes together.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

You guys are actually going to wrestler JWG?

I'm getting high in a bit, packing the bowl now, I applied for College so I'm pretty relaxed now, what are you guys taking/took in College/Uni?


----------



## AntiFlag607 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I used to smoke way too much back in high school, and for the wrong reasons too. Smoking just to get high and watch Speed Racer was fun, but my favorite part about it was towards the end of my run when it would put me in this strange mindset to contemplate everything from physics to philosophy and everything in between in a completely different way than normal. I got really into writing down thoughts,observations etc, which looking back now I'm very happy I did.
Eventually though life got too busy and I just sort of stopped. Thats the great thing about weed though, even a long time smoker can quit with minimal effort. The first week is a little rough mentally, but its really not hard at all.


----------



## hova. (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I used to smoke kush with my friends, but then i stopped doing it, I don't know, i thought that i was gonna to became and addict, i know also that it sounds stupid, but i stopped doing it for that.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



hova. said:


> I used to smoke kush with my friends, but then i stopped doing it, I don't know, i thought that i was gonna to became and addict, i know also that it sounds stupid, but i stopped doing it for that.


Well, you said you stopped doing it? See how easy it was, now I think you know whether weed is addictive or not.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Got faded for the first time today and definitely enjoyed it. McDonalds never tasted that good before...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

McDonalds is the greatest high food ever, I always get 2 double quarter pounders with cheese, 3 large fries and 3 large drinks. That shit is heaven when you're high. Expensive as fuck, but amazing either way.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

BURGER KING>Mcdicks

Actually fuck that, DENNY'S>ALL


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I do agree with the BK > McShits statement.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

I've always though weed was overrated tbh. I like a joint now and again if I'm just chilling by myself, listening to music or whatever, but I don't see the point of smoking it with other people. It doesn't exactly make you the most interesting company!

Plus you always get some idiot who won't shut the fuck up saying "OMG I'm so high wooo!!!!". If I wasn't high myself, I would chop their legs off and beat them to death with the stumps.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

people who feel the need to shout "I'm so high" or "I'm so drunk" or any other variation are the biggest fucking ......s in the world.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Guys i just finished saints row the third. I really enjoyed that game. So much fun to be had. Now im playing red dead redemption I've got some unfinished buisness in that game


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> I do agree with the BK > McShits statement.


BK is fucking horrible, I can't stand that place.

And Saints Row 3 is fucking awesome, indeed.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> McDonalds is the greatest high food ever, I always get 2 double quarter pounders with cheese, 3 large fries and 3 large drinks. That shit is heaven when you're high. Expensive as fuck, but amazing either way.


Holy shit you must have a fast metabolism to be eating all that stuff in one session. 3 large drinks? Isn't there refills or something...is that really necessary? :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Getting high*

who gets fries and large drinks? I just get a shit load of junior McChickens with friends and we devour those things. I remember once 6 of us ordered 60 of them. Best time ever, except it took forever for them to finish them all. They were kinda making them in bunches while we ate them since we were basically the only people there at the time.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Holy shit you must have a fast metabolism to be eating all that stuff in one session. 3 large drinks? Isn't there refills or something...is that really necessary? :lmao


I used a delivery service to bring that stuff to me, and there isn't free refills at McDonalds. At least not at the couple we have here. And McDonalds has the greatest fries ever created, so I get a bunch of them. I do have a fast metabolism, I also work out 5 days a week and do cardio everyday.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I used a delivery service to bring that stuff to me, and there isn't free refills at McDonalds. At least not at the couple we have here. And McDonalds has the greatest fries ever created, so I get a bunch of them. I do have a fast metabolism, I also work out 5 days a week and do cardio everyday.


McDonalds delivers now? Was it there delivery service you used?


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

im high 24/7 no matter if I'm home, at school, work, doctors appointment or anywhere else and I smoke countless blunts throughtout the day of the loudest and spend $100s a week but I don't give a shit!! smoke weed everyday


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> McDonalds delivers now? Was it there delivery service you used?


No, sadly they don't. I use an in city delivery service called Inner City.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Finally been able to buy some weed again yesterday and been blazing constantly ever since. Feels good to have a nice high back, been a while.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Must be nice


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I smoked weed last night with my buddy Lawrence but apparently he's moving to Humboldt County in a few months which is eight hours away from here. He's a complete moron for different reasons that I don't want to get into. We did get the promo done that I wanted to do and I plan on Wrestling a guy with him as special guest referree in a week or two. After that though I plan on seperating from and no longer associating him as one of my dealers or friends. I was pretty high last night though since it was about a sixteen day layoff but it looks like I need to start searching for a new dealer...


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I gotta go into work for 4 fucking hours this afternoon. On a fucking thursday night. Which i hate enough on normal thursdays.It's christmas time which means everyone will be in their shopping. i can see it now fpalm

Don't get me wrong money's allways handy blah blah blah. But still 4 hours aint going to change my pay that much. Now i could just say NO like a normal person would. However the people i work for freak out and take it personal if you turn down shifts. 


I hope you guys see the funny side of this rant.Because i know how stupid it sounds. I just really hate working thursday's. it comes with ALOT of bullshit for little pay it just isn't worth it in my mind :cuss:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I smoked weed last night with my buddy Lawrence but apparently he's moving to Humboldt County in a few months which is eight hours away from here. He's a complete moron for different reasons that I don't want to get into. We did get the promo done that I wanted to do and I plan on Wrestling a guy with him as special guest referree in a week or two. After that though I plan on seperating from and no longer associating him as one of my dealers or friends. I was pretty high last night though since it was about a sixteen day layoff but it looks like I need to start searching for a new dealer...


*:lmao holy.fucking.shit :lmao


Humboldt Country is clearly for losers... I don't blame you for breaking ties bro. You manned up by still allowing him to referee your match. It's more than I would have allowed. *


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I understand where you're coming from, Cole. Before the place where my fiance used to work closed last week, she was getting a lot of 11-2 shifts, which she hated. She didn't feel the drive to get up to work for 3 hours. She obviously did it, but she wasn't too happy about it.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao holy.fucking.shit :lmao
> 
> 
> Humboldt Country is clearly for losers... I don't blame you for breaking ties bro. You manned up by still allowing him to referee your match. It's more than I would have allowed. *


I've known him for a very long time so I guess the least I can do is have him referee the match and that will be the proper sendoff before I basically tell him to fuck off. I already went over the whole storyline thing that we are doing with the rest of the guys so at this point I couldn't really just scratch him off as referee as we are doing a pretty big stipulation within the match involving several people. It's not like he's going to have a big responsibility being only a referee and all. I'm just hoping he can at least show the fuck up knowing him...


----------



## Luxie (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

it's gross


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I've known him for a very long time so I guess the least I can do is have him referee the match and that will be the proper sendoff before I basically tell him to fuck off. I already went over the whole storyline thing that we are doing with the rest of the guys so at this point I couldn't really just scratch him off as referee as we are doing a pretty big stipulation within the match involving several people. It's not like he's going to have a big responsibility being only a referee and all. I'm just hoping he can at least show the fuck up knowing him...


WHAT!!!??? No more Lawrence stories? ah fuck!

Why do you seemed pissed though? Or are you just joking, because seeing as you've been friends for so long, you wouldn't just tell your boy to fuck off, or are you just sad he's leaving?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Today was a good day. Woke up got a new tattoo, went to work made a few bucks, came home and got super baked. Ahhh I love this country.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

What did you get done?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Getting high*

Well, for the longest time I had a stand alone tat of lock, shock and barrel from Nightmare before Christmas. Decided to add to it and got the Mayor and Zero added. Zero's running away from the Mayor with his hat in his mouth. Really happy with the way it turned out.

I have two more pieces that I want to add and then fill in the background with a lot of shading and tie in images to make my first sleeve. It had been three years since I last got one done and I caught the bug again.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

3000 replies? :shocked:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Roy won said:


> Well, for the longest time I had a stand alone tat of lock, shock and barrel from Nightmare before Christmas. Decided to add to it and got the Mayor and Zero added. Zero's running away from the Mayor with his hat in his mouth. Really happy with the way it turned out.
> 
> I have two more pieces that I want to add and then fill in the background with a lot of shading and tie in images to make my first sleeve. It had been three years since I last got one done and I caught the bug again.


That's awesome, my entire left arm is a Nightmare Before Xmas sleeve.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Walls, how do you celebrate Christmas? Parent/siblings come over? you go to their place?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Ha, people coming over to my house. No one comes to my house, aside from the wife's parents once every few months (they came down this weekend, gave me Skyrim for xmas. Was happy). I can't stand having people in my house, my muscles legit tense up when people are in my house and my temper is noticeably quicker. Just how I am.

And the wife and I are going over to my mother's for dinner. We have Chinese food every xmas. Yes, we're an odd family.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

That's not a bad Christmas, do you limit yourself on the weed on Christmas day? asking because there was no mention of getting baked out your mind in your post.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

No, I won't be getting baked until the end of January. The place where my fiance worked got sold and they fired everyone. So I gotta pay bills and get food, so no money for the sacred plant until. Only positive is that I'm going to get absolutely blasted the next time I smoke. I haven't taken a month off in awhile.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

No, I meant like do you limit yourself on Christmas day? I'm sure the one coming up is not your first, so like have you ever got blasted on Christmas in the past?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;10773155 said:


> WHAT!!!??? No more Lawrence stories? ah fuck!
> 
> Why do you seemed pissed though? Or are you just joking, because seeing as you've been friends for so long, you wouldn't just tell your boy to fuck off, or are you just sad he's leaving?


I didn't want to do it but it looks like I'm going to have too. Light a joint up and here's a brief background of our friendship and what went wrong...

I will not literally tell him to fuck off but I think it's best if we just go our own seperate ways. I'm not really upset that he's leaving and I'm actually happy for him because he 'plans' on getting his own place with his supposed girlfriend and future wife. Some of the things that have happened lately have just grown on me more and more so I think it would just be best if he starts a new life elsewhere. I will never forget some of the great memories we've had together and he's the one who introduced me to weed and I introduced him to Wrestling, Basketball, and working out and also many many other things. Other than weed though he hasn't really gave back in our friendship and I'm the type of guy who needs appreciation and respect. 

The thing that was so special about Lawrence was that I always had the most wild ideas when we were stoned or not stoned and he would always be open minded and not judgemental and that's what made us click. I don't really feel that vibe anymore ever since he has got back together with his ex girlfriend. His girlfriend is pretty brutal as she dumped him after she was living with him for 9 months and he even bought her a ring to get engaged. After she dumped him (beginning of last summer) he turned to me for advice and also complained about her. He tried calling her back on several occasions but she told him she didn't want to ever talk to him again. He found out she had a new boyfriend and felt like he was stabbed in the back. Now, her boyfriend dumped her and she came crawling back to Lawrence and he accepted her with open arms. I told him he's a fucking moron and he doesn't know what he's doing (tough love). 

I always had Lawrence's back because to be honest he gets a lot of slack from all the rest of our friends because he smokes weed and comes from a god awful drugged up family and just has overall issues with his life. I still always stayed loyal to that guy and stuck up for him whenever anybody bashed him. On top of not agreeing with the direction in his life, there were a few small things about him that pissed me off such as snubbing me out of some money here and there even though he did supposedly did it on accident. I just boiled up and became sick of his garbage. Don't get me wrong..Lawrence was an awesome friend while it lasted but sometimes you just got to let go of somebody when you think there's nothing you can do to help a cause. He's had this plan to move to Humboldt ever since the beginning of the summer when his girlfriend first dumped him. He supposedly had a job waiting for him that his sister was working with and also had plans to take college classes. Months and months passed by and me and him were hanging out constantly nearly every single day with countless stories that I will remember for the rest of my life but at the same time he wasn't making any plans on moving to Humbolt or doing anything because he was not really self motivated. He lacked motivation mostly because of his feelings being buried alive by his girlfriend but at the same time I wasn't helping causes out by smoking weed with him, playing basketball, getting drunk, cutting promos and this and that. Every good thing comes to an end though and I wish the best of luck to him in the future because he's going to need it.

Here's the promo we did yesterday for those who are interested. We both smoked before the promo but I smoked hours before while Lawrence smoked minutes before and it's pretty obvious he's high as fuck. It's our last one so enjoy...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaFbeNmyHtM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I haven't been high since Tuesday I was on drugs from Friday night until Tuesday, had to have a day off work, it's when you get to that point you have to cut down, I had a great 4-5 days though was amazing! New Year will be very good! I need to get high right now


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Here's the promo we did yesterday for those who are interested. We both smoked before the promo but I smoked hours before while Lawrence smoked minutes before and it's pretty obvious he's high as fuck. It's our last one so enjoy...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaFbeNmyHtM&feature=youtu.be


Holy shit that was hilarious. The guy on the right was high out of his fucking mind. "I'm a special guest wrestle-ree."


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I didn't want to do it but it looks like I'm going to have too. Light a joint up and here's a brief background of our friendship and what went wrong...
> 
> I will not literally tell him to fuck off but I think it's best if we just go our own seperate ways. I'm not really upset that he's leaving and I'm actually happy for him because he 'plans' on getting his own place with his supposed girlfriend and future wife. Some of the things that have happened lately have just grown on me more and more so I think it would just be best if he starts a new life elsewhere. I will never forget some of the great memories we've had together and he's the one who introduced me to weed and I introduced him to Wrestling, Basketball, and working out and also many many other things. Other than weed though he hasn't really gave back in our friendship and I'm the type of guy who needs appreciation and respect.
> 
> ...


That's shitty man but I can honestly see where your coming from, it's been happening for the longest time, hoes getting in between bros.

He shouldn't of taken her back that's for sure, If I was you I'd just look for another "Lawrence".


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™;10774324 said:


> No, I meant like do you limit yourself on Christmas day? I'm sure the one coming up is not your first, so like have you ever got blasted on Christmas in the past?


I smoke more on Christmas. I remember being completely blasted at my mother's eating Chinese food there last year, it was epic. I fucked up some food that day.

And JBL, sounds like your friend's bitch changed him. Common.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, It is pretty common but I still don't understand it to this day. I mean girls are girls and I realize every man has there own personal needs but I find it ridiculous that guys can't find a steady balance between there girlfriends and good buddies. I noticed that when a guy first starts dating a girl that's when it's at its worst but in reality it should be the opposite with them taking it very slowly. I have not been in a whole lot of relationships with girls in my life as I never have been very smooth with woman but that's just my perspective based off usually having the outside view on a lot of people I know. I don't really like getting into all that though because I hate being around people who can't stop going on and on about 'love' and how to find it so discussing relationships in general kind of ticks me off. Beyond that, Lawrence had other issues going on with his life that I didn't really want to be involved with and really couldn't get involved with because he's one of those people who you can give advice to talking for an hour straight but it will just fly right over his head and he'll do whatever he thinks whats right for himself ultimately at the end EVEN if it's way off. He comes from a god awful family like I said so I always thought he could of been a lot worse and could of perhaps got addicted to a lot harder drugs instead of just being a huge pothead and I like to say I'm a big part of why he hasn't turned to worse. I need to find a new dealer as soon as I can but it's going to take time...

BTW Rated R...are you LadyThriller? If so than thanks for the like and comment!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> BTW Rated R...are you LadyThriller? If so than thanks for the like and comment!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

LadyThriller? Really?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Really.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

So I just got my PS3 hooked up and also received Madden 2012 from a buddy as a Christmas gift and have been practicing on that, as well as playing online. So do you guys play a lot of video games while stoned because I've heard a lot of different interesting insights regarding video games and weed. I know Walls posts in the video game section so he must have some type of system but here's my questions regarding video games to all of you guys...

1) What system do you have?
2) Do you enjoy playing video games while high? What's the differences?
3) What's the best game you ever played while being high?

*PS3 owners*

1) Do you have online and if so...whats your screename? 
2) What games do you have? 
3) What games would you recommend and not recommend?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

1) 360, PS3
2) Love it. I'm way better at games when I'm high, which is saying something because I'm pretty bad ass at them, I must say.
3) UFC 2010

My PS3 is essentially just my Blu Ray player, as I rarely ever use it due to having really big hands and hating the controller. The 360 controller is perfect, to me.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> So I just got my PS3 hooked up and also received Madden 2012 from a buddy as a Christmas gift and have been practicing on that, as well as playing online. So do you guys play a lot of video games while stoned because I've heard a lot of different interesting insights regarding video games and weed. I know Walls posts in the video game section so he must have some type of system but here's my questions regarding video games to all of you guys...
> 
> 1) What system do you have?
> 2) Do you enjoy playing video games while high? What's the differences?
> ...


1) Playstation 3
2) I love playing while high, it's amazing, every move you make you're into it and it's a great experience, especially if it's sport games and you're down by a goal, the push and drive you have to get that goal increases tremendously when I'm baked, thus give me more success.
3) MW3 or NHL 09, either one.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Pretty sweet. So do you own NBA2k11 or Madden 2012 Rated R and do you have your own online account? I had a nice selected list of friends months ago but ever since PS3 got blown up and I disconnected it and brought it to peoples houses my whole list got deleted.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> No, I won't be getting baked until the end of January. The place where my fiance worked got sold and they fired everyone. So I gotta pay bills and get food, so no money for the sacred plant until. Only positive is that I'm going to get absolutely blasted the next time I smoke. I haven't taken a month off in awhile.


Me too, but not cause of finances, my Cousin has passed away and as a sign of respect we sacrifice a few things. Besides the traditionel things like not listening to music, wearing black, wearing a little shield with a cross on it, no meat, no tv i am also sacrificing weed, everything 40 days, the weed of course isn't tradition but i love smoking weed, it's a huge part of me and that's how i show how much i miss him, it's been ok but kinda boring on weekends.

as for the gaming thing

1) What system do you have? PS3
2) Do you enjoy playing video games while high? What's the differences? Just when i'm a little, i get tired sitting on my bed gaming when i am high big time
3) What's the best game you ever played while being high? Any Mario game before wii really

PS3 owners

1) Do you have online and if so...whats your screename? i dont know, i barely game online and i sometimes dont game in months
2) What games do you have? all sorts
3) What games would you recommend and not recommend? depends what you want, the new SD is just shit that i can tell you, it's the worst of all, but that's maybe cause i kinda have lost the love for wrestling, one day just happend. Saints Row III is FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

That's a nice thing to do, sorry for your loss. My guy actually called me today and gave me some as a bit of a thank you for giving him so much business this year, so that was cool as fuck of him to do. So, after today it won't be until the end of January


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

thanks, haha you are the only guy who can get a christmas bonus from his dealer^^.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I keep that dude's lights on in his house, he owes me


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Pretty sweet. So do you own NBA2k11 or Madden 2012 Rated R and do you have your own online account? I had a nice selected list of friends months ago but ever since PS3 got blown up and I disconnected it and brought it to peoples houses my whole list got deleted.


Yeah, ever since the whole PS3 system got hacked, I haven't bothered signing in, I don't play online at all tbh.

I unfortunately don't have either of those games, I'm planning to get WWE 12 for my next purchase, any good?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Rated R, buy Skyrim or Saints Row 3 instead. Don't spend your money on that abortion.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Yeah, ever since the whole PS3 system got hacked, I haven't bothered signing in, I don't play online at all tbh.
> 
> I unfortunately don't have either of those games, I'm planning to get WWE 12 for my next purchase, any good?


NOOOOOO


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I've never played WWE12 but I heard good things about it up until Wrestlingfan and Walls feelings towards it. Whats your guys main issues with the game?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I'll be honest, I've only played it once and briefly. It's essentially the exact same game with a few tweaks as last year and last year's game was absolutely horrible.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I mean i bought it played it a few times and every match wasn't fluent and just wasnt fun playing, it all looked fake and i dont know it sucked to me big time and the story modus...just awful.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> Rated R, buy Skyrim or Saints Row 3 instead. Don't spend your money on that abortion.


Oh yeah I hate shooting games, I get Skyrim isn't all too shooting, but you get the drift, I had violent games because they are so god damn boring IMO.

Driving cars, hitting people, and completing a mission, that's about it in all of these games, I'm a huge mark for any sport games, more so NHL and NBA.

I don't mean to offend anyone, but how does shooting/killing people anything close to interesting and fun to play on a daily bases? I've always found it funny that it's always the shooting games that rank as the number one game every year, sad tbh.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

do you like mean shooters or also games like GTA that include gaming?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Oh yeah I hate shooting games, I get Skyrim isn't all too shooting, but you get the drift, I had violent games because they are so god damn boring IMO.
> 
> Driving cars, hitting people, and completing a mission, that's about it in all of these games, I'm a huge mark for any sport games, more so NHL and NBA.
> 
> I don't mean to offend anyone, but how does shooting/killing people anything close to interesting and fun to play on a daily bases? I've always found it funny that it's always the shooting games that rank as the number one game every year, sad tbh.


If you are into sports games than I would highly recommend NBA2k11. I have yet to play NBA2k12 but I bought 2K11 when it first was released and it's the greatest NBA game I've ever played and probally sports game as well considering I don't play any sports games outside of NBA and NFL. It's probally cheap now considering it's a year old and all so maybe you would rather invest into NBA2k12 but I can tell you first hand that NBA2k11 was and still is fantastic.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



wrestlingfan91 said:


> do you like mean shooters or also games like GTA that include gaming?


Yes, including games like GTA, I've played it a couple times and I can't say it's downright boring because it's not, because what I played was Sana Andres a few years ago and I was driving around in a car, helicopter, and playing ball, I thought that was cool, but still not to fond of shooting games, boring as hell, all of them have the same purpose yet they all are ranked very high.

Thanks JWG, I was looking for a Basketball game, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Personally. I love nothing more than playing gta style shooting games. I can relate to that sorta stuff. i love seeing how the characters life turns out. It's real exciting to see what happens next and i get drawn in. I become that character and i love it ! Saints row T.T was awesome I'd pull up to the river and smoke weed (in real life ) and think of what mischief ill cause next. It was epic because I'd get my hommie's to ''join me smoking weed '' i do heaps of role playing in those sorts of games. I guess im a fucking loser but i dont care its fun !


----------



## Beer (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Personally. I love nothing more than playing gta style shooting games. I can relate to that sorta stuff. i love seeing how the characters life turns out. It's real exciting to see what happens next and i get drawn in. I become that character and i love it ! Saints row T.T was awesome I'd pull up to the river and smoke weed (in real life ) and think of what mischief ill cause next. It was epic because I'd get my hommie's to ''join me smoking weed '' i do heaps of role playing in those sorts of games. I guess im a fucking loser but i dont care its fun !


um


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Personally. I love nothing more than playing gta style shooting games. I can relate to that sorta stuff. i love seeing how the characters life turns out. It's real exciting to see what happens next and i get drawn in. I become that character and i love it ! Saints row T.T was awesome I'd pull up to the river and smoke weed (in real life ) and think of what mischief ill cause next. It was epic because I'd get my hommie's to ''join me smoking weed '' i do heaps of role playing in those sorts of games. I guess im a fucking loser but i dont care its fun !


Next time stay in Byron. Geez.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I've had a stressful few days at work. It's Christmas im drinking some rum. Lets just chill out and have fun.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

How can roadside garbage collection be stressful?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

First of being a garbage man would be awesome. Secondly cleaning up after other people is stressful. I dont even wanna get into it. Im trying to enjoy Christmas


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Oh yeah I hate shooting games, I get Skyrim isn't all too shooting, but you get the drift, I had violent games because they are so god damn boring IMO.
> 
> Driving cars, hitting people, and completing a mission, that's about it in all of these games, I'm a huge mark for any sport games, more so NHL and NBA.
> 
> I don't mean to offend anyone, but how does shooting/killing people anything close to interesting and fun to play on a daily bases? I've always found it funny that it's always the shooting games that rank as the number one game every year, sad tbh.


Shooting people in video games is a great way to not shoot people in real life, so that's one reason why people enjoy them so much, to let off some steam. I know if I'm aggravated and I can't find someone to roll with to actually choke for real, a good hour long session of smashing people in UFC 2010 will do the trick. You seem like a sports guy, so it makes sense those are the types of games you gravitate towards. It's weird, I hate pretty much all sports aside from MMA, but I love Baseball games for some reason. I can't stand watching Baseball or playing it, but I love me a season mode in a Baseball game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

*You can pour me some old whiskey river my friend... but I'll never smoke weed with Willie again.*


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Guys i need some advice please Help me out. So im at work as you know im a cleaner anyway. Im in the toilets and i find a phone. The owner was long gone so i had a desion to make. turn the phone into lost and found or ''steal/ take it'' for myself. I said fuck it their loss my gain. However as im going throw the pics hoping for some female nudity.  I found pics of a baby and a pregnant chick. Too cut a long story short. The owner i assume a guy sent a message to his phone asking if whoever toke the phone can return the sim to his store by putting it in an envelope and sliding it under the door. So now i dont know what to do. Should i ignore the message knowing that it has important pics of his family or should i return it ? The only reason i feel bad is because of the pics of the baby. I realise how important they are and i want to give them back but i dunno....... If i do that anything could happen. I cant exactly take it to work tommorrow and Claim i found it that day. Because the fucking owner will say he lost it today i know he will. so that's not an opion


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

*Cole, please re-type that post so we can understand it. I'll comment then.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

just man the fuck up you pussy


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Is their a reason why everyone on the internet is so fucking negative ? I don't go in you're threads too attack you personally. So why do you feel the need to be a dick in my threads ? L.C i stole a phone. The guy sent a message asking for it back. It has pictures of his newborn so it means alot to him. Do you understand that now ?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

A. this isnt your thread

B. I dont make threads

C. 11er being a fucking ****


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> Is their a reason why everyone on the internet is so fucking negative ? I don't go in you're threads too attack you personally. So why do you feel the need to be a dick in my threads ? L.C i stole a phone. The guy sent a message asking for it back. It has pictures of his newborn so it means alot to him. Do you understand that now ?


*You stole something that has absolutely no potential of profit? fuck dude.... go back to the back of the class.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Give the phone back without getting caught taking it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Dolphs bangin' vikkie*

Thanks mickey damage. Thank you ! That's all i wanted. A proper reply. As for l.c and g.d i HOPE you're trolling me. If not im really disappointed you're both alot better than this.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Cole Phelps, just give him his phone back legit. No need to sneak around or anything. Just tell him you found it in a bathroom (he doesn't need to know you work there, don't tell him either).


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Dolphs bangin' vikkie*



Cole Phelps said:


> Thanks mickey damage. Thank you ! That's all i wanted. A proper reply. As for l.c and g.d i HOPE you're trolling me. If not im really disappointed you're both alot better than this.


GD is right though, this isn't your thread, how exactly was he be trolling you?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



GD said:


> A. this isnt your thread
> 
> B. I dont make threads
> 
> C. 11er being a fucking ****



Lets break this down 


*this isnt your thread*. Yes. you're right it's rated r's thread but unless you're a complete and utter fucking retard. You'd know after 100 pages It's now a genral discussion thread. That anyone can post in and ask questions

B.*I dont make threads* Because you aint got shit to say. You sit behind you're keyboard like the nerd you are because you think it makes you cool..... you're a fucking loser. Maybe if you had something to talk about you'd make threads....... 

C. 11er being a fucking ****. ''I'm a nerd who's been here for years and can't handle the fact more people like and respect cole phelps over me. If only i had something to talk about maybe people would like me  '' that's g.d thinking out loud

I'm sorry to all the decent posters in this thread but it really pisses me off when low lives post just to ''put themselves over'' you look like fucking idiots no one thinks you're cool :flip




CamillePunk said:


> Cole Phelps, just give him his phone back legit. No need to sneak around or anything. Just tell him you found it in a bathroom (he doesn't need to know you work there, don't tell him either).


:agree: We need more poster like you




Mikey Damage said:


> Give the phone back without getting caught taking it.


How come these 2 guys can understand me but no one else can ? rated r :no: im sorry but if thats seriously you're responce. you miss the whole point of this


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> I'm sorry to all the decent posters in this thread but it really pisses me off when low lives post just to ''put themselves over'' you look like fucking idiots no one thinks you're cool :flip


you do realize that is the only thing you do on here all day


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Wes_FR said:


> you do realize that is the only thing you do on here all day


So why are you responding ? If you don't like me don't read my post's. It's seriously that simple 

I'd rather talk too 1 person on here than talk to 100 people with you're attitude no offence. 

When do i ever post for the sole purpose of putting someone down ? i may call them a dickhead for their beliefs but i don't reply 

*Not thread worthy

* is this seriously a thread 

* you can't spell 

shit like that is sooooooo unnecessary and boring too read. when i see a page with heaps of text i don't reply tl dr because that's a useless post 

i may reply '' you're a fucking idiot for liking zac ryder'' but that's different. I'm not calling them a fucking idiot for NO reason i'm explaining why i think zac sucks ect 

theirs a difference bro but you'll never get it....... go throw all my post's and prove me wrong by all means


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Anyways, who's getting high?

I just smoked two bowls, I'm planning on rolling a joint in a bit, the weather isn't that bad and it's not that late, well 2 am, still perfect timing...


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

you're mom isn't home rated r ?

but to answer you're question despite you not answering mine. i'm drinking a few can's of rum and now im going to smoke bongs.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Go clean toilets Cole, I'm sure you can start early as you clean my shit and others, and tell us when your 40 year old ass moves out of your moms basement.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> First of being a garbage man would be awesome. Secondly cleaning up after other people is stressful. I dont even wanna get into it. Im trying to enjoy Christmas


Is Dubcunt your boss?

Yeah, it's really stressful removing litter...



Walls said:


> Shooting people in video games is a great way to not shoot people in real life, so that's one reason why people enjoy them so much, to let off some steam. I know if I'm aggravated and I can't find someone to roll with to actually choke for real, a good hour long session of smashing people in UFC 2010 will do the trick. You seem like a sports guy, so it makes sense those are the types of games you gravitate towards. It's weird, I hate pretty much all sports aside from MMA, but I love Baseball games for some reason. I can't stand watching Baseball or playing it, but I love me a season mode in a Baseball game.


Buy yourself a punching bag and vent steam using that. Or go for a run. No need to resort to games to vent anger, in fact, games like this intensify said anger.



Cole Phelps said:


> Guys i need some advice please Help me out. So im at work as you know im a cleaner anyway. Im in the toilets and i find a phone. The owner was long gone so i had a desion to make. turn the phone into lost and found or ''steal/ take it'' for myself. I said fuck it their loss my gain. However as im going throw the pics hoping for some female nudity.  I found pics of a baby and a pregnant chick. Too cut a long story short. The owner i assume a guy sent a message to his phone asking if whoever toke the phone can return the sim to his store by putting it in an envelope and sliding it under the door. So now i dont know what to do. Should i ignore the message knowing that it has important pics of his family or should i return it ? The only reason i feel bad is because of the pics of the baby. I realise how important they are and i want to give them back but i dunno....... If i do that anything could happen. I cant exactly take it to work tommorrow and Claim i found it that day. Because the fucking owner will say he lost it today i know he will. so that's not an opion


Hand it back to the guy you deviant prick. Not a hard decison at all.



Cole Phelps said:


> Is their a reason why everyone on the internet is so fucking negative ? I don't go in you're threads too attack you personally. So why do you feel the need to be a dick in my threads ? L.C i stole a phone. The guy sent a message asking for it back. It has pictures of his newborn so it means alot to him. Do you understand that now ?


You post stupid posts, you'll get negative answers. Finding a phone in a toilet cubicle doesn't mean you stole it, so stop trying to act like a hard cunt tough guy. You minimum wage junkie, man the fuck up and hand it back.



LadyCroft said:


> *You stole something that has absolutely no potential of profit? fuck dude.... go back to the back of the class.*


You trying to steal my teaching gimmick? That's it, time for the cane Miss Croft.



Rated R™ said:


> Anyways, who's getting high?
> 
> I just smoked two bowls, I'm planning on rolling a joint in a bit, the weather isn't that bad and it's not that late, well 2 am, still perfect timing...


:lmao


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah, my cash flow is pretty tight at the moment but fuck it, it's Boxing Day and I'm getting high. Heading over to town to buy some later.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*



sXe_Maverick said:


> Is Dubcunt your boss?
> 
> Yeah, it's really stressful removing litter...
> 
> ...


That's complete bullshit. I've read tons of things online about how playing violent video games makes you less likely to do those things in real life. The Japanese also believe that as well. You may get the one fuck tard who kills someone in a game and then goes out and does it in real life, but you're going to get douches in any walk of life. And I don't need a punching bad, I train BJJ a few times a month and choke people instead.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> That's complete bullshit. I've read tons of things online about how playing violent video games makes you less likely to do those things in real life. The Japanese also believe that as well. You may get the one fuck tard who kills someone in a game and then goes out and does it in real life, but you're going to get douches in any walk of life. And I don't need a punching bad, I train BJJ a few times a month and choke people instead.


I know. I posted it to gauge who would bite and agree. It's a bullshit excuse.

Do you do it through a dojo or w/e? There's one around my area and I'm thinking of joining to train.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I used to go to a place but they moved just out of the city because it got really popular and they needed more space. I don't have a car and can't rely on anyone going to consistently drive me there. I did meet a guy there who was really cool and we kinda hit it off so I train with him a few times a month. I get tapped a lot, he's being doing it a lot longer than I have. But every once and awhile he brings some other guys from class and I get to choke them, which is always fun. The guy basically converted his basement into a mini-dojo with mats and everything, it's pretty bad ass. It's humbling to be choked unconscious though, I can assure you. It's also the greatest feeling ever to catch someone, so it's a give and take. I suggest everyone do it, you have a massive advantage over most people in a street fight situation.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Anyways, who's getting high?
> 
> I just smoked two bowls, I'm planning on rolling a joint in a bit, the weather isn't that bad and it's not that late, well 2 am, still perfect timing...


Me and Lawrence used to buy weed off this overweight mexican dude who sold us pretty awesome weed but at the same time he was kind of annoying. He was Lawrence's friend and I only knew him through Lawrence so when Lawrence would go buy weed off him just by himself, the guy would want to hang out all day and keep him at his house. Even offering him food and stuff like that. He also is the type of guy who if you give him your number (which I regrettablly did) he will call you over and over again. He's not a bad guy or anything but he has a lot of annoying qualities about him that I don't really want to get invested into. I do have his number and I know where he lives though so I can perhaps just call him and buy weed off him just strictly for the weed and that's it. I just don't really want to hang out with the guy and also SMOKE the weed I buy off him with HIM which is another thing he did. I'm thinking about perhaps trying to pull it off until I find a permanent smoking replacement for Lawrence. I've smoked hundreds of times in my life but have NEVER smoked by myself. What's that feeling like compared to smoking with people? (assuming you have). Right now I'm just holding off and have only smoked once in the last 20 days or so.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> you're mom isn't home rated r ?
> 
> but to answer you're question despite you not answering mine. i'm drinking a few can's of rum and now im going to smoke bongs.





Rated R™;10789670 said:


> Go clean toilets Cole, I'm sure you can start early as you clean my shit and others, and tell us when your 40 year old ass moves out of your moms basement.


EXCELLENT Rated R vs Cole Phelps feud going on here. Phelps, turn babyface and give the phone back because we don't need a heel vs heel feud and you can continue your series with Rated R as a babyface. I think it's time for you to start putting people over. Let Rated R pin you cleanly in the middle of the ring after a reasonable 75 second squash match.


----------



## 420_24/7 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

marijuana is not a drug


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

Nope


----------



## kurib0hmultiply (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

does NOT smoking make you uncool?..


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Dolphs bangin' vikkie*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> EXCELLENT Rated R vs Cole Phelps feud going on here. Phelps, turn babyface and give the phone back because we don't need a heel vs heel feud and you can continue your series with Rated R as a babyface. I think it's time for you to start putting people over. Let Rated R pin you cleanly in the middle of the ring after a reasonable 75 second squash match.


I thought i put you guys over when i First lost my shit. That time i couldn't get weed. I seem to remember walls getting a good rub from it. He keeped braging how i sent him a pm and didn't read it. When i was asking him for forgiveness. :lmao I've said many times how you're an awesome bloke jbl wrestling god. Plus i allways use lame insults when im dissing rated r. Because he allways owns me and it's hilarious. I like this section because it's allways fun to fuck around with you guys. However i was legit pissed off before. I asked a serious question and got nothing but insults. I didn't think it was necessary but w/e. I though me and L.C where tight and me and g.d used to get on really well. I do realise my spelling sucks but come on it's not like im doing it on purpose. I also can't help it if my jobs not up too you're standards. Believe it or not i really enjoy my job and i'm really good it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

Me getting a rub from Cole, lulz. Other way around.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

:lmao Cole.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I have to admit you're really over walls. But i feel I've got a good fan base and ALOT of haters. Im like the john cena of this forum :lmao At first people cheered for me, then a few boo's. Now the whole forums booing me and yes it is getting to me. I have legit hit rock bottom and i dont like it !


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> I have to admit you're really over walls. But i feel I've got a good fan base and ALOT of haters. Im like the john cena of this forum :lmao At first people cheered for me, then a few boo's. Now the whole forums booing me and yes it is getting to me. I have legit hit rock bottom and i dont like it !


You're a coward. You attack me in rants and cost yourself a lot of votes for 11'er of the year.

Such a pitiful effort Cole. Complete coward.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I wasn't going to win anyway. So who cares ? It's like saying to someone who came second in a race ''you could of come first '' seriously though. It seems you have a real problem with me. So how are we going to settle this ? I think either we move on from this silly beef. Or we have a debate about a random subject winner is the bigger man etc . I'll explain better if we choose to go down that path.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

Yeah it sucks.. dont do it kids


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Getting high*

cole phelps reminds me of puggle and look how he ended up

oh and getting over on a forum, yeah have fun with that bruh


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

How was everyone's Christmas? Did you guys get a chance to blaze? I know JWG hasn't bunned in 20 days, so his Christmas probably wasn't all too enjoyable I assume.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I wasn't high on xmas for the first time in 2 years, so that was interesting. I usually go over the deep end on xmas out of respect, of course. My xmas was fine, didn't really do anything. It was +6 here and it rained, so that was good. I cannot stand snow, so I'm quite happy. I've noticed it snowing less and less each year. I'm hoping in 10-15 years it gets eliminated completely. Global Warming FTW.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Dolphs bangin' vikkie*



Cole Phelps said:


> I thought i put you guys over when i First lost my shit. That time i couldn't get weed. I seem to remember walls getting a good rub from it. He keeped braging how i sent him a pm and didn't read it. When i was asking him for forgiveness. :lmao I've said many times how you're an awesome bloke jbl wrestling god. Plus i allways use lame insults when im dissing rated r. Because he allways owns me and it's hilarious. I like this section because it's allways fun to fuck around with you guys. However i was legit pissed off before. I asked a serious question and got nothing but insults. I didn't think it was necessary but w/e. I though me and L.C where tight and me and g.d used to get on really well. I do realise my spelling sucks but come on it's not like im doing it on purpose. I also can't help it if my jobs not up too you're standards. Believe it or not i really enjoy my job and i'm really good it.


I like you Cole, there's no lying in you...unfortunately I can not say the same for the rest of your rant section. You are obviously not the best speller in the world and I really do hope you received hooked on phonics 'kindergarten edition' for Christmas because I think it would benefit you on these forums for the upcoming year. I understand it frustrated you with the responses you got because you were already in a frustrating situation and everything just kind of boiled up. It's your character and gimmick Cole...nobody is going to really take you seriously and that's why you get those responses. Accept that and move on instead of going on a rant about people. 

I'm glad you enjoy your job Cole and I really have no issues where you work and cleaning toilets always adds to your character depth and babyface tactics. I guess I can kind of see the John Cena comparision because most of the time you want people to cheer you but they still hate your guts which is truely a gift. I consider myself kind of an Alberto Del Rio type. I make very solid posts and have an appealing look but I still can't get any reactions and couldn't get heat if my left ballsack depended on it. As far as giving Walls a rub...are you kidding me? He has 702 posts on the most prestigeous thread on the FREAKING PLANET. Why would he need a rub from anybody? That's like saying HHH should end Taker's streak because he needs the rub. What's a matter with you Cole? You need to start establishing guys like RKO920 and Xenon. Me? Well...I told you a long time ago don't ever try to fuck me you STUPID little monkey. Keep up the great work Cole!


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> How was everyone's Christmas? Did you guys get a chance to blaze? I know JWG hasn't bunned in 20 days, so his Christmas probably wasn't all too enjoyable I assume.


CORRECTION: I smoked once in the last 20 days...

My Christmas was reasonable as I'm pretty used to not smoking weed on Christmas. I've only done it once and that was two or three years back with Lawrence after we watched Christmas basketball. I know you play basketball video games and also get off on the court from time to time but do you watch basketball? and have you ever watched it high? pretty interesting...


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> CORRECTION: I smoked once in the last 20 days...
> 
> My Christmas was reasonable as I'm pretty used to not smoking weed on Christmas. I've only done it once and that was two or three years back with Lawrence after we watched Christmas basketball. I know you play basketball video games and also get off on the court from time to time but do you watch basketball? and have you ever watched it high? pretty interesting...


I fucking love watching Ball, I watched it on a daily bases last season, followed and supported Miami all the way, because of the long season I haven't been following BBall of course, I watched both Christmas games on ABC yesterday, watching Raps/Cavs right now, I haven't been high for BBall since last season, man but I can tell you that the experience is wonderful, like when it's a close game and you're high and munching your ass off with a sandwich in hand, it's so amazing! I'll be getting high and watching the Heat games all season long.

Who do you support?


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*

I'm a Sacramento Kings fan and have been a follower ever since the Webber days. The long offseason kind of dragged on and on for me and is probally the reason why I'm such a huge Wrestling fan today. I have always been a Wrestling fan but nothing this extreme. The lockout kind of made me spark others interests so the Season would go by quicker. It worked and here we are today. I joined this forum in 2008 and have been a very on and off Wrestling fan since but basketball has always been the love of my life. Kings have been going through a rebuilding phase but I'm optimistic to see where they go from here since they have some great young talent with Tyreke, Demarcus, and Jimmer. Soon we will have NFL playoffs, NBA regular season, and the road to WrestleMania...it doesn't get much better then this as far as being entertainined and feeding my hobbies goes. This is why I need weed at the moment and even considering calling up some annoying fuck to do it but I'll try to be patient and weigh out my options.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

I still believe JBL and Lawrence can make things work.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



CamillePunk said:


> I still believe JBL and Lawrence can make things work.


Apparently for Lawrence, Hoes > Bro's.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Getting high*

cole phelps, you need to leave your house and socialise son.



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Me and *Lawrence* used to buy weed off this overweight mexican dude who sold us pretty awesome weed but at the same time he was kind of annoying. He was *Lawrence*'s friend and I only knew him through *Lawrence* so when *Lawrence*


jesus, have lawrence's babies already


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Cole Phelps said:


> I wasn't going to win anyway. So who cares ? It's like saying to someone who came second in a race ''you could of come first '' seriously though. It seems you have a real problem with me. So how are we going to settle this ? I think either we move on from this silly beef. Or we have a debate about a random subject winner is the bigger man etc . I'll explain better if we choose to go down that path.


Legit coward


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Apparently for Lawrence, Hoes > Bro's.


He's just sprung, give him time. True love weathers all storms.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I always find it interesting when someone gets changed by their significant other in a negative way. An ex of mine tried to do that with me. She didn't try to not get me to hang out with friends or anything, but she did try to get me to get rid of my dog. I told her there was a better chance of me getting rid of her. She was legit jealous of my dog, it baffled me. I love my dog like she's my kid and we were attached at the hip and she just couldn't handle it. She finally accepted she wasn't going to win when she told my dog to get off the bed and sleep on the floor and I told her to sleep on the floor instead.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Shit Walls, you say that to your girl? Why do you treat the dog better than her?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Getting high*

I said it was one of my ex's, first off. Not my current girl. And secondly, my dog is like my child (it was my previous dog with my ex, she unfortunately passed away). I love my dog more than anything in this world and would take a bullet for her without question. I know not everyone feels that way about their animals and I understand that, so to some people it may come off as nutty. But if someone thinks they can just come into my house and tell me my dog can't be on the couch with me or sleep in my bed, they can go fuck themselves. Also, we were only 3 weeks into our relationship when she said those things. She didn't want Alexis (my previous Black Lab) to sit on the couch with us and told her to get down, didn't want her sleeping on the bed with us, etc etc. She is one of those people who doesn't think dogs should be allowed on the couch or in the bed, which presented a problem.

I was very, very close with that dog (as I am with my current Black Lab Bella). We were attached at the hip and we were a team, basically. To me if was no different than if I had a son or daughter and she said something along those lines. And especially considering how new we were as well. My current dog Bella only listens to me and is 100% my dog, but my fiance puts up with it and doesn't say anything.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



CamillePunk said:


> I still believe JBL and Lawrence can make things work.


I don't really see our friendship ever going back to being as strong as it used to be. He did call me last night to discuss Lakers\Kings as we are both huge Kings fans and that's just another thing we had in common and reason for our chemistry. We talked about the game for about fifteen or twenty minutes and then he mentioned to me about coming over to his house. It was a pretty friendly conversation overall but I told him that I didn't want to come to his house if Ashley (his gf) was there. I asked him how ofton is she there and he responded "she's here everyday...she's sleeping on my bed right now" in a very disappointed\frustrated type of voice. Last time I talked to him before that though it seemed like everything was going great and he even had long term plans already setup for there relationship and I mean SERIOUS long term plans. Like I said, I don't see myself being very close to Lawrence like I once was every again really and it's a shame but it happens. I would stop by perhaps once in a great while as long as the circumstances are right.



Rated R™ said:


> Apparently for Lawrence, Hoes > Bro's.


I truely believe about 75% of men deep down inside feel this way, they just don't admit it. It's pretty sad but a women can please a man in ways a man simply can't so it's kind of understandable. I try to balance not only relationships but everying in general so something like overcommitting to a girlfriend (which I see so so ofton) would never happen to me, thankfully.



CamillePunk said:


> He's just sprung, give him time. True love weathers all storms.


Are you trying to say me and Lawrence have 'true love' :lmao


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I always find it interesting when someone gets changed by their significant other in a negative way. An ex of mine tried to do that with me. She didn't try to not get me to hang out with friends or anything, but she did try to get me to get rid of my dog. I told her there was a better chance of me getting rid of her. She was legit jealous of my dog, it baffled me. I love my dog like she's my kid and we were attached at the hip and she just couldn't handle it. She finally accepted she wasn't going to win when she told my dog to get off the bed and sleep on the floor and I told her to sleep on the floor instead.


Pretty brutal if you ask me but I've never really been a huge animal lover. I do know people who have an attachment to there dog or cat that is very similar to a human relationship so I'm not really surprised you felt that way. I had a cat once but my neighbor's dog basically ate her alive and killed her. My brother was closer to the cat then I was and cried but even I was pretty devastated at the time.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

I just picked up some purple kush, I'm ordering Friday's fight so it's going to go down well If the folks aren't home, but I plan to be stoned for the Main Event, hope Lesnar shows up.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*



Walls said:


> I said it was one of my ex's, first off. Not my current girl. And secondly, my dog is like my child (it was my previous dog with my ex, she unfortunately passed away). I love my dog more than anything in this world and would take a bullet for her without question. I know not everyone feels that way about their animals and I understand that, so to some people it may come off as nutty. But if someone thinks they can just come into my house and tell me my dog can't be on the couch with me or sleep in my bed, they can go fuck themselves. Also, we were only 3 weeks into our relationship when she said those things. She didn't want Alexis (my previous Black Lab) to sit on the couch with us and told her to get down, didn't want her sleeping on the bed with us, etc etc. She is one of those people who doesn't think dogs should be allowed on the couch or in the bed, which presented a problem.
> 
> I was very, very close with that dog (as I am with my current Black Lab Bella). We were attached at the hip and we were a team, basically. To me if was no different than if I had a son or daughter and she said something along those lines. And especially considering how new we were as well. My current dog Bella only listens to me and is 100% my dog, but my fiance puts up with it and doesn't say anything.



It's honestly not weird at all.


I have two dogs and two cats and those are my babies. I don't treat them like anything less just because they aren't human. The man complains about them sleeping in the bed all the time because they 'take up space' but, fuck, he's always half on my pillow by the morning, whereas the animals sleep all around ME, not even HIM, and tend to not move much at all, so they never disturb me. I never look at them as 'pets' and I tend to hold animals in higher regards than people. People are fucking scum. You can beat the shit out of a dog and it will still be loyal to you. You could be the greatest friend to someone and they will stab you in the back whenever they get a chance.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*

JBL, you need to realize that Lawrence is obviously getting something from this new girl (SEXUAL INTERCOURSE) that he can't get from you that he really needed in his life. Be a real friend and put YOURSELF behind Lawrence's happiness. You guys can still be close and be bros, you just need to man up and put up with the bitch for the sake of the friendship. In other words, be a bro, put up with his ho. 

Cat, Walls, I agree. Animals (DOGS) are awesome and I've never had a dog I didn't love enough to have it sleep in the bed with me. CAN'T SAY THE SAME FOR BITCHES Y'ALL FEELIN' ME?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Guys I got a serious question for you guys.....

Do you guys think weed/marijuana will ever be legalized?

I honestly think in 10-20 years Marijuana will be legalized, it already is in many American states, so in 10 years time it's definitely going to expand and eventually be legalized, what do you guys think?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Getting high*



Rated R™ said:


> Guys I got a serious question for you guys.....
> 
> Do you guys think weed/marijuana will ever be legalized?
> 
> I honestly think in 10-20 years Marijuana will be legalized, it already is in many American states, so in 10 years time it's definitely going to expand and eventually be legalized, what do you guys think?


I think it will be and should be, but it's public use needs to be more restricted than cigarettes are right now (I feel the same way about cigarettes, don't hate). I'd rather not have to smell WEED when I'm out and about na mean.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Getting high*

Weed > Cigarettes. 

I know so many people that only smoke weed, and won't touch cigarette's, I honestly am become that way too, I haven't had a boggie in 3 weeks now, I don't crave it one bit, all I need is Marijuana.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Getting high*



CamillePunk said:


> JBL, you need to realize that Lawrence is obviously getting something from this new girl (SEXUAL INTERCOURSE) that he can't get from you that he really needed in his life. Be a real friend and put YOURSELF behind Lawrence's happiness. You guys can still be close and be bros, you just need to man up and put up with the bitch for the sake of the friendship. In other words, be a bro, put up with his ho.


If you read what I posted earlier then you would know that the girl is a using bitch who doesn't deserve a guy like him. Not to say Lawrence is a great guy or anything because he isn't and he has his own issues which is the reason why he got back together with her in the first place. If he hooked up with a random girl that I didn't know then of course I would be open minded to it and not let it effect our relationship at all. The fact that it's this girl and the things that she has done to break his heart already and I know she'll do it again eventuallly...that's what throws out the red flags and makes me not want to be apart of it. I still want Lawrence as a friend in a way but not nearly as close as we used to be and I have great reasons for that. To be honest, he's lucky I'm still even his friend because some people would of told him to fuck off already.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

So why did this thread get a title change and move sections? because anything is a 'drug free' section. Wow...after 300 pages and over 3,000 replies they finally decided that it's a 'drug free' section. Tell me if this makes any sense AT ALL? Headliner is abusing his power doesn't explain anything to anybody. Isn't that the guy who started the first moronic thread in the rants section about mocking stoners in the first place? He's obviously biased and doesn't know what he's doing. SOMEBODY NEEDS TO DO SOMETHING ABOUT YOU.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Minimal weed for three weeks, your friend getting pussy, and post count no longer on in this thread. Your world must have fallen apart.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Minimal weed for three weeks, your friend getting pussy, and post count no longer on in this thread. Your world must have fallen apart.


Oh that's real mature. It's unfortunate I can't go over the things that you have been posting in that shithole rant section because I wouldn't step foot in that filth. Posts count no longer on in this thread? I'LL SUE YOU.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's okay, I'm sure Lawrence will dump his girlfriend and come back to you. True love always prevails.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

first of all Mike moved the thread out of anything (ie the section he mods) due to it being a chat thread now like TTT and AYT which are in this section. secondly, don't jump to conclusions which brings me to my third point, i hope you and Lawrence are reunited soon. true love is very rare.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I think we all know who this is dedicated too.

I wonder how many posts Walls' lost due to this being moved :hmm:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Shepard said:


> I wonder how many posts Walls' lost due to this being moved :hmm:


704 posts


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I keep forgetting you can check how many times people posted here. I lost 5, what a shame.

I suppose I should stay slightly on topic. I smoked weed last night and watched Battle Royale. Great film. There we go


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

oh yeah back on topic, hmm, haven't smoked weed in about a year but i've done a ton of pills in that time. Ecstasy ftw.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I usually do MDMA, mainly at dubstep/house gigs. Pills are awesome compared to drink for them. It's a shame my flatmates aren't into them so I generally only do it when I visit mates from home at their unis. Nights out in manchester/leeds are great on pills.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> It's okay, I'm sure Lawrence will dump his girlfriend and come back to you. True love always prevails.


Wow...you basically repeated the same 'insult' you did in two different posts. Who hired this guy? I don't expect much creativity out of you rant section rejects but let's get a little more creative here please. It's cool to mock somebody off having great friends and calling it 'true love'. What are we in first grade? Originally I thought you were a girl but you're not a girl you're just a deranged, senseless little cretin who has nothing better to do but read over a thread you claim 'pathetic' and take up your lonely little moderator hours posting about it. A person in your position shouldn't be judging a group of people and then INCLUDE THEMSELVES in that group. I don't care if you are a girl or a guy...I'd beat the living fuck out of you if you ever came in my distance son. So stay behind your computer, the only place your good for. I'm through with you.



Rush said:


> first of all Mike moved the thread out of anything (ie the section he mods) due to it being a chat thread now like TTT and AYT which are in this section. secondly, don't jump to conclusions which brings me to my third point, i hope you and Lawrence are reunited soon. true love is very rare.


I disagree. The thread was a semi 'chat thread' but not to the extent of the other threads in this stupid nonposts section. We had chats but most of the chats were initally instigated by the topic of 'getting high'. Why are you stepping in this topic anyway? I already ignored your ignorant posts earlier in this thread and so did Cole Phelps but yet you continue to stick your pathetic opinions and insight on here. Nobody cares about you and I know it's lonely in that rant section where nobody has a logical opinion because they would much rather go completely off topic or throw pointless insults over the computer because they can't do it in real life. It's bad enough that you continue to click on this thread due to my drawing abilitys but the fact that you are answering my questions regarding the MODERATORS has me scratching my head as well. Are you even a moderator or are you just a moderator's bitch? That's just being an imbecile on a whole new level.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

last time i did pills i went on a massive bender which included me going out on a friday night and not coming back home until sunday afternoon. Over the course of that weekend was about 7-8 bars or clubs, a wedding, a house party and then chilling the morning after the party. Had 5 pills on that friday night/saturday morning and was still peaking during the bloody church service of a ridiculously christian wedding.

yeah i throw pointless insults on here because i'm not a cunt in real life, oh wait i am. Your deductive reasoning is awful. as for commenting on this thread, its amusing. Cole is amusing, you and a few others are utterly pathetic and Walls is the only poster who you can have a decent conversation with. Oh and Shep, hai shep :mark: As for moderator's bitch? cmon son, i happened to be there when Mike said he was moving the thread. Grow up fuckhead.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

hai rush. :mark:

My biggest bender was probably about the same, but that was more drink than drugs and didn't include a wedding and i may have passed out for a few hours sleep once or twice :side:. It did end with my brother offering me coke though, which I turned down. Turned out to be the smart move since we smoked weed after and my mates who'd took the coke ended up upchucking their insides for a good hour or two due to mixing the drink/coke/weed 8*D idk if id ever try coke, depends on the situation id guess. I did ketamine once and that was fine.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ironic - when a guy who has (or had, RIP that relationship ) one friend because his brother isn't worthless calls someone else a loser.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

It's like ten thousand spoons when all you need is a knife. Now that's irony.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Ironic - when a guy who has (or had, RIP that relationship ) one friend because his brother isn't worthless calls someone else a loser.


Very nice MODERATOR worthy response there...Show me ONE time I called somebody a 'loser'? 

:lmao Consider yourself buried.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I'm through with you.





JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I'm through with you.





JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I'm through with you.





JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> *I'm through with you.*


You obv can't read anyway.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I've told that to many people before but if I find something significantly idiotic that they have posted, I simply can't help myself. Is that the best you got?? SUPER SUPER SUPER mod just isn't so super after all...

Now please don't include yourself in this thread ever again or I'll be forced to once again crush you. Me and my boys are going to ride this thread out as long as we want too regardless of this ridicilious section change. We don't need all this negative energy coming out of YOU and Rush (don't get me going again on rush..I'm honestly done with that waste of time so at least you got me here...you > rush) AGAIN. I'm the King, I'M ALWAYS IN CHARGE. I can't wait for my boys to check this thread out when they wake up and see how much I buried the both you single handedly. I guess you can consider me the Kevin Nash of this thread while you guys are the vanilla midgits. This was more brutal then the finger poke of dome...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You were more entertaining when you were a serious poster that had their feelings hurt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i am so hi rite na0w guize i think i killed my neighbour i am panicking bros i thought it was a dragon oh no oh no oh no


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> I've told that to many people before but if I find something significantly idiotic that they have posted, I simply can't help myself. Is that the best you got?? SUPER SUPER SUPER mod just isn't so super after all...
> 
> Now please don't include yourself in this thread ever again or I'll be forced to once again crush you. Me and my boys are going to ride this thread out as long as we want too regardless of this ridicilious section change. We don't need all this negative energy coming out of YOU and Rush (don't get me going again on rush..I'm honestly done with that waste of time so at least you got me here...you > rush) AGAIN. I'm the King, I'M ALWAYS IN CHARGE. I can't wait for my boys to check this thread out when they wake up and see how much I buried the both you single handedly. I guess you can consider me the Kevin Nash of this thread while you guys are the vanilla midgits. This was more brutal then the finger poke of dome...


That is single handedly the most utterly pathetic post i have ever read on this forum.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Kiz said:


> i am so hi rite na0w guize i think i killed my neighbour i am panicking bros i thought it was a dragon oh no oh no oh no



Relax and take a deep breath. I'll tell you exactly what you need to do. Go read the last couple of pages and watch me verbally crush everybody in my sight about as much as you can possibily destroy somebody online. I mean when you have the guy telling you when you were entertaining or not entertaining we clearly have an issue. How it will be help you: You simply won't be panicking anymore because of the sympathy you'll have for BKB Hulk and Rush.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hey fuck you guy okay this is serious you cunty asshole i am in real deepshit you fucking moron


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow I haven't posted in this section in a longgggggg time. What the fuck happened??? new section/title, constant arguing, this used to be a section to get away from the bullshit on this forum


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Go light one up and get over it


----------



## Craig (Jan 27, 2007)

What in the blue cunty hell is this thread? As someone who partakes in drug use quite a bit you all sicken me.

Bar the Aussies.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Goddamn Headliner makin' me scroll down to the bottom of the page and whatnot now. It isn't a big deal that he moved it, he could have deleted it completely. And realistically, it did stray away from being a drug thread and turned into an everything thread that happened to have people who liked to smoke weed or do other things. I'm a little baffled some people freaked out.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

This does suck, BTW Walls it was Mikey Damange who moved the thread not Headliner.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Said in the title that Headliner was the one who wanted it here, hence why I said that. Doesn't matter who moved it. And I don't see how this sucks, you just have to scroll down a bit more to get it. Not really a big deal.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah it's in my subscriptions anyway, so it doesn't really matter that much to me, just kinda surprised me. 

On topic; I just bought a bunch of new musicial equipment and an 1/8 of some Colorado bud. It's gunna be a good night


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I'm not going to be able to get any until the end of January. Not happy but I have bills that are more important. Have fun, you lucky fuck.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

If preferable, I could have closed the thread.

This thread comes across as a chat thread nowadays. Thus, it doesn't belong in the anything section. It's moved away from its original purpose of creation.

Sorry to put a damper. Considering some of the staff would prefer the closing of this thread, I think this is the fairest solution.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

So Walls I remember reading your dealer hooked you up on Christmas or the day before? How much did he hook you up with as a thank you?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

4.

And I don't understand the mod hate for the thread. A high % of threads go off topic all the time. I guess maybe it's because ours was around for so long and got so big? No idea otherwise. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

mm so high


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i can't believe this got moved shit !


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Mikey Damage said:


> If preferable, I could have closed the thread.
> 
> This thread comes across as a chat thread nowadays. Thus, it doesn't belong in the anything section. It's moved away from its original purpose of creation.
> 
> Sorry to put a damper. Considering some of the staff would prefer the closing of this thread, I think this is the fairest solution.



To be honest, I really don't care where you put it as long as you keep it open 


OH! Check it out broskisssssssss


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

holycityzoo said:


> To be honest, I really don't care where you put it as long as you keep it open
> 
> 
> OH! Check it out broskisssssssss


Oh man I would love to be smoke that right now.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I can't stand joints but I would shoot a double on you holycityzoo and grab that


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

guys im running low on weed again. i wont be a jerk like last time. But needless to say im not happy at all


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not getting any until the end of January, you should be fine Cole.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Some people just like to have weed all the time, I would love to have it that way.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Having weed all the time is amazing and if I could, I would. 2010 was a fantastic year for that reason. I was high all day, every day. Didn't do my tolerance any favors, though.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nah it´s good to come off it every now and then, i feel like the 40 days do me good, i miss it...and i would love to light one right now but it also feels good to have none sometimes or to not do it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Guys you got any new years plans ? I have to work till 9pm and i work tommorow so my options are limited which sucks ass

edit 

Fireworks in 4 minutes 4 minutes till 2012 i'm marking out, I'm pumped i'm emotional, I'm scared. shit 2012 

i'm on here on nye. I'm a fucking loser lol. I really don't care i had a shit day now i'm happy fuck haters.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Cole Phelps said:


> Guys you got any new years plans ? I have to work till 9pm and i work tommorow so my options are limited which sucks ass
> 
> edit
> 
> ...


I don't know if I'll be marking out, pumped, emotional, scared, or happy for 2012. But I do know I'll be tripping balls, so New Year's Eve should be a good time.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> Guys you got any new years plans ? I have to work till 9pm and i work tommorow so my options are limited which sucks ass
> 
> edit
> 
> ...



I'll probably end up doing the same lol I stopped giving a fuck about new years because for some reason it never meets expectations. My one friend is seeing Phish at Madison Square Garden while on acid tonight. I'm kind of kicking my self for not buying a ticket when they went on sale. 

As for the weed subject, I always have a little nug at home. I usually buy an 1/8 on Sunday and it lasts till the following weekend. I smoke 1 or 2 joints a night, but that hasn't really changed my tolerance at all.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm finally baked after a day or so, met up with a buddy and we haven't met since before I left for my vacation, so we met up and bunned 2 joints and just talked like buddies do, he's one of my true friends and he's a good person, always buns me up and buys me munchies (when were out we always land up at McShits or Tim Horton when get the munchies), it's quite funny.

I'm pretty high right now just relaxing, what are you guys doing tonight for 12?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I did sweet fuck all for new years, was quite boring. I miss weed, I have a symbiotic relationship with it and it needs it's host, and it's host needs it. 28 days to go. What sucks is my fiance is going away for a week starting Sunday to her mother's and she'll get to smoke there everyday. Bitch.

Also, I've noticed that ever since Headliner made that thread making fun of us, UDK rarely posts in here anymore.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

nah, it has nothing to do with that. I stopped posting in here once Cole was allowed back in here. annoys the hell out of me. I was also gone during the holidays and didnt come on here at all.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Cole is harmless and entertaining. I'm waiting for his suicide rant. He didn't win 11er of the year, so that will be entertaining.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

He wasn`t even a runner up, I laughed thinking about how pissed he must be, I`m honestly expecting a rant/panic attack any minute now...


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Lol i won two awards. What did you guys win ? That's right................ NOTHING think about it guys. I told you id win and i did. Look it up. Im the third funniest person on this forum and the second worst 11ER. Dont be mad that im loved and you're not.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cole in what type of world do you live in that makes you think being the third in something is winning and being the second most hated in something makes you loved?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Underfeatedking. I understand you're jealous. I know you dont understand human psychology and that's fine. But don't take it out on me dude. Take you're own advice and don't come into this thread. This thread is for real muthafuckin' g's and you're a bitch ya dig.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cole...you're a janitor, you don't even understand simple mathetmatics, dont pretend like you know anything about human psychology. And I never gave any advice either so that line doesn't work you fucking moron.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Think of it this way. I've made you so angry you have no choice but to post and abuse me. I've gotten under you're skin. I know how to push you're buttons. Yet you claim i know nothing about human psychology ? Go check out my first few months of posting. People loved me. I made them laugh and said all the right things. You'll never under how my mind works dude and that's my best weapon. All you do is diss people. You're boring go talk to rush. Me, walls,rated r, jbl wrestling god. Don't need to listen to this crap. You jealous bitch (rush wannabee)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

just curious Cole, what does a rush wannabe do exactly and why are they wanting to be me?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

There's nothing clever about knowing how to piss someone off. It's called being a twat. You don't need to be educated to be one.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Truth: I've been away for god knows how long and do not recognise many people on here anymore but what I have noticed is that the WWE section is more retarded than ever.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

OMG GUYS I JUST SHOT UP SOME FUCKING GREAT HEROIN RIGHT IN MY ASS AND I'M SO FUCKED UP RIGHT NOW AND EVERYONE ON /B/ IS GOING TO KNOW ABOUT IT BECAUSE FUCK DUDE BROSKI MAN CHIEF MAN I AM JUST SO JACKED UP I JUST WANNA SIT HERE AND MASTURBATE AND THEN TALK ABOUT WRESTLING AND MASTURBATE SOME MORE HOLY SHIT MAN ANYONE ELSE GETTING FUCKED UP ? BET I'M MORE FUCKED UP THAN ALL OF YOU HAHAHAHA


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

LOOK AT ALL THIS WEIRD SHIT I FOUND ON THE INTERNET





































FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK MAN! :ns:sad::banned::gun::no::banplz::cuss::shocked:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Walls said:


> I agree.


What do you agree with?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyway lets get back on topic. I've had enough of this weirdness .

I had an awesome night (last night). Alot better than new years eve. It started on here of course. When i discovered i won two awards ( 2nd and 3rd don't bother correcting me) Anyway i was very happy with my win. 

So i put on some hood beats. Rob roy fur in my cap was my favorite song last night. So while this is going on i'm getting drunk. Then my mum comes home with this little dog. I'm a little tipsy at this point. so i'm like wtf ! 

It turns out it was our neighbours 12 year old dog who got out somehow. He wouldn't of lasted long on the streets by himself he was blind and shit 

So as we put this dog on our neighbours balcony . This bigger dog and a smaller dog (The dog I thought i was returning) came to the door barking at me .I realise at this point this is the wrong house :lmao it was like something you'd see in a movie

So i go home and i'm like ''mum i'm pretty sure it's not their dog '' So at this point it's getting late and we don't know what to do. We decided to try another neighbour because she has a few dogs and as luck would have it.

It was her dog and she was very happy we found him. Well....... truth is she didn't know it was gone. His only a little dog and could escape the house easily. So it's understandable 

The night didn't end here of course. I'll continue the story a bit later. because this post is long enough allready


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

cole I recall you saying you live by yourself before and making fun of Rated R for living with his parents.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> cole I recall you saying you live by yourself before and making fun of Rated R for living with his parents.


If you want i'll prove everything you just said their is a straight up lie. Let's be clear i DID diss rated r about his mum not letting him smoke weed. at NO POINT did i diss him about living at home 

check you're facts or i'll sue you for slander :flip


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I vote _yep_. It's not really considered that big a deal here in Hawai'i. Practically everyone I know smokes. Not just the stereotypical people you would picture as pot smokers but people in all walks of life. The cops are not really concerned with the pot smokers either. They have the batu heads to worry about (IE: meth junkies).


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Cole Phelps said:


> If you want i'll prove everything you just said their is a straight up lie. Let's be clear i DID diss rated r about his mum not letting him smoke weed. at NO POINT did i diss him about living at home
> 
> *check you're facts or i'll sue you for slander :flip*


:lmao


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

guys check this site out. this is the synthetic weed i smoke

http://zeusincense.com/


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Cole Phelps said:


> guys check this site out. this is the synthetic weed i smoke
> 
> http://zeusincense.com/


Heat.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Heat? BTW Rated R, that weed looks fucking delicious.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Heat is word word stoners use when people are making it too obvious that there stoners.

Yeah, it's amazing weed, some Purple herb.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Learn something new everyday. You'd think posting in this thread enough would be an indication as well. Also, you have weed as your avy, so that's some heat there.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Exactly, but Cops can't do shit since it is the internet.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The only way cops would do anything is if you're trying to sell weed online, that's about it. They can't do shit about us talking about it or posting pictures of it. I mean shit, there is a bunch of weed magazines out there and they don't do shit. Although those magazines make weed smokers look like shit.

Edit - reading that back, I said shit way too many times. Shit.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

weed magazins?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

You've honestly never heard of High Times?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I've heard of it, maybe it's a Canadian/American thing so I don't think Wrestlingfan would be too familiar with it since he's from elsewhere I belive.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't like it, I really think it makes weed smokers look like shit and doesn't help us out at all.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Who's the author? Is he with or against pot? 

What is the magazine all about?

I picked up 2 grams of kush awhile ago, can't wait to finally get high tonight after a few days.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

picked up 6 G's of this strain called Ice Cream. IT TASTES LIKE VANILLA!


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Started getting cramps. Smoked a bowl, got rid of all that. Weed is a wonderful medicine.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> Who's the author? Is he with or against pot?
> 
> What is the magazine all about?
> 
> I picked up 2 grams of kush awhile ago, can't wait to finally get high tonight after a few days.


not sure who is the author or editor is, but the magazine is definitely pro-pot. I agree with Walls, that it really doesn't do much, but increase the stereotype of pot smokers, but at times it is an interesting read. Sometimes they have articles with celebrities or public figures who smoke and that's always interesting to read about. They also have some up to date articles on the legalization fight, which is good to see.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

holycityzoo said:


> not sure who is the author or editor is, but the magazine is definitely pro-pot. I agree with Walls, that it really doesn't do much, but increase the stereotype of pot smokers, but at times it is an interesting read. Sometimes they have articles with celebrities or public figures who smoke and that's always interesting to read about. They also have some up to date articles on the legalization fight, which is good to see.


That's pretty neat, to have an update on pot legalization every month or so, I can see it having tons of pot head monthly subscribers tbh.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> That's pretty neat, to have an update on pot legalization every month or so, I can see it having tons of pot head monthly subscribers tbh.


It definitely sells well. I can get one at any convenience store around Central/North Jersey, or at any CVS or Rite Aid. Takes a lot of subscribers to have a full stock in all those stores.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Cole Phelps said:


> guys check this site out. this is the synthetic weed i smoke
> 
> http://zeusincense.com/


_I love that on the side it says not for human consumption.:side: Was synthetic weed not in the news recently for tons of people going into shock after smoking it and even a few cases of death?

I'm currently quitting tabacco at the moment , really hard. A lot harder than weed ever was.:frustrate_


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

geraldinhio said:


> _I love that on the side it says not for human consumption.:side: Was synthetic weed not in the news recently for tons of people going into shock after smoking it and even a few cases of death?
> 
> I'm currently quitting tabacco at the moment , really hard. A lot harder than weed ever was.:frustrate_


Yeah, synthetic weed isn't something to be taken lightly, it's extremely strong. I'm guessing most who died from it smoked huge amounts figuring it was just like weed. One hit of a synthetic blend can easily throw me into a panic attack, so I can't imagine how horrible it is smoking a blunts worth of the shit.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

_It wouldn't be my thing so by the sounds of it. We had a shop similar to this that sold synthetic weed and even alternatives to Cocaine and MDMA pills and shit like that. The synthetic weed and spice just gave me a horrible headache and the high was nothing similar to weed. It just felt like the Oxygen was sucked from my brain and made me feel brain dead and zombie like.

All the head shops got banned about two years ago because of the obvious dangers. It was crazy how much business they were doing though. One small shop was taking in thousands of Euros a day._


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

geraldinhio said:


> _It wouldn't be my thing so by the sounds of it. We had a shop similar to this that sold synthetic weed and even alternatives to Cocaine and MDMA pills and shit like that. The synthetic weed and spice just gave me a horrible headache and the high was nothing similar to weed. It just felt like the Oxygen was sucked from my brain and made me feel brain dead and zombie like.
> 
> All the head shops got banned about two years ago because of the obvious dangers. It was crazy how much business they were doing though. One small shop was taking in thousands of Euros a day._


Oh yeah, headshops everywhere are selling legal alternatives, it's insane. It's so fucking dangerous to sell research chemicals this way since you really have no idea what you're taking or how much you're taking. That's why they're all getting banned. Everyone's just looking to make a quick buck not giving a shit about what they're giving their customers. Active dosages for these drugs are in the milligram range and for some of these research chemicals, like 2C-P, the difference between tripping for 12 hours and tripping for 36 hours can literally be the size of a grain of sand.

To even consider taking research chemicals you HAVE to have a reagent test (to know what chemical you're taking) and a high quality scale that can measure in milligrams to know that you're taking a safe dose. Even then, it's still not safe, since nobody really knows the long term effects they have on humans. Don't get me wrong, some of these chemicals are great, but man, it's a dangerous scene.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

It makes me wonder how can these shop owners bother making the shop when they know they will be shut down in no time, I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

bradk said:


> Oh yeah, headshops everywhere are selling legal alternatives, it's insane. It's so fucking dangerous to sell research chemicals this way since you really have no idea what you're taking or how much you're taking. That's why they're all getting banned. Everyone's just looking to make a quick buck not giving a shit about what they're giving their customers. Active dosages for these drugs are in the milligram range and for some of these research chemicals, like 2C-P, the difference between tripping for 12 hours and tripping for 36 hours can literally be the size of a grain of sand.
> 
> To even consider taking research chemicals you HAVE to have a reagent test (to know what chemical you're taking) and a high quality scale that can measure in milligrams to know that you're taking a safe dose. Even then, it's still not safe, since nobody really knows the long term effects they have on humans. Don't get me wrong, some of these chemicals are great, but man, it's a dangerous scene.


Even if you reagent test RCs there is often no guarantee like you said. Many chemicals will show the same reaction, especially if they're similar. For instance the mecke reagent will show the same thing for MDA, MDEA, MDMA, etc. Maybe not the best example but you get the idea. There are also of course purity concerns as there are often complaints online about this sort of thing if you are looking for that type of information.

I'm past the point where I'd consider ordering RCs, too many fucked up stories and too much risk legally and getting ripped off for me. Read up on what happened a while back when some fuck mixed up a batch of 2C-B-Fly and Bromodragonfly. Killed himself, a couple others I believe, and injured several others. There are 'legit' sites to order RCs but I don't think I need to try any new drugs at this point in my life. I wouldn't mind trying 2C-B but it is illegal.

If you're interested in these substances consider reading TiHKAL and PiHKAL by Alexander Shulgin.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> I'm past the point where I'd consider ordering RCs, too many fucked up stories and too much risk legally and getting ripped off for me. Read up on what happened a while back when some fuck mixed up a batch of 2C-B-Fly and Bromodragonfly. Killed himself, a couple others I believe, and injured several others. There are 'legit' sites to order RCs but I don't think I need to try any new drugs at this point in my life. I wouldn't mind trying 2C-B but it is illegal.


Yeah I read about the 2C-B-Fly fiasco a few months ago. Really horrifying shit. Errors like this have happened more than once one the website I used to order from, but luckily the results of the mistakes weren't as severe. I'm in the same boat as you concerning RCs, though. I have quite a few RCs laying around untouched, but I doubt I'll ever end up using them. They just scare the shit out of me.

I found the trip report of the 2C-B-Fly incident if anybody is interested in reading it. It's a bit long, but worth the read.



> Sex: Male
> Age: 23
> General health: Good. No major problems or past conditions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I remember reading that thread as it was ongoing once I had seen the warnings posted on a few places and stumbled across his thread. I couldn't imagine the feeling once he realized what was happening but I guess at least he figured it out.

I think maybe I would have like to have gotten a bit of 5-MeO-DMT before they made it illegal last year although I don't think I would have had the balls to touch it just yet. Hell it's been almost 2 years since I smoked DMT, nothing bad happened it was just so intense each time that I shy away from looking at it as a recreational drug.

I think I might try to take a break from weed after I run out of this bud I have. Smoke every single day for so long that it almost feels like I don't care about whatever else is going on, as long as I'm high everything is alright. And not that it's necessarily a bad thing, but to feel that acceptance even when I know that I can be doing so much more with my time and life. Been on my mind a lot lately. I guess it's easy to say as I sit here a little buzzed up smoking a bowl of heads but even when I'm sober I feel that way. And still I always seem to have weed, and being high is like being normal, too normal anymore.

But it's like sometimes I feel that it's all I know, all my friends know, and if I leave that, then what?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I would take a break, if weed is stopping you from doing things stop it all together, but i never really believed in blaming weed, weed has certain effects on you or can have, yet you are a person with a consciouions, you have a will, that´s the strongest thing in the world, the will. I am not saying i smoked weed many times and sat at home wasting time, its just that you have a choice to get high and after have a choice what to do, if you believe it is holding you back, stop it, you can still hang out with your friends, if they dont accept it leave them, good friends tell you it might would be better to stop not that you have to or pressure you into it, that kind of people only make other people smoke anyway cause they like to feel better about themselves for smoking weed. That is just my advice.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting that man. That sounds fucking terrible.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> I would take a break, if weed is stopping you from doing things stop it all together, but i never really believed in blaming weed, weed has certain effects on you or can have, yet you are a person with a consciouions, you have a will, that´s the strongest thing in the world, the will. I am not saying i smoked weed many times and sat at home wasting time, its just that you have a choice to get high and after have a choice what to do, if you believe it is holding you back, stop it, you can still hang out with your friends, if they dont accept it leave them, good friends tell you it might would be better to stop not that you have to or pressure you into it, that kind of people only make other people smoke anyway cause they like to feel better about themselves for smoking weed. That is just my advice.


Yeah I tend to agree with pretty much everything you said. I don't feel that I can blame the weed for any of my life's problems, it's the fact that I've made it such a major part of my life that is the issue. And in the end, that was my decision.

My friends would still be my friends either way, but to take weed out of the equation for the most part just seems to put some sort of void in a big part of that. I guess blazing up multiple times a day pretty much every day for 10+ years will tend to have that effect. Maybe my perspective is a little warped though because of the way I'm used to living. Thanks for replying man it's kind of hard for me to talk about this shit with people in real life because I don't think any of my friends who are down with this life feel the same way at all, and my few friends not in that world don't understand where I'm coming from because they couldn't have any idea really.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I get it, its not easy. I would take a break though, and where there is a void, you need to fill it, do something that is fun to you, play ball, game, go to the movies or read. I get it, when i stopped for 40 days which i am still doing till January 25, you somehow got a lot of more free time cause time doesnt fly as fast, sometimes life seems more boring and dull, but you gotta find something, a passion or a hobby if you feel you dont want it or need to take a break. I am happy if i helped you, gotta watch your back because if you dont, nobody will, its on you to accomplish what you want and live the way you please.

good luck


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks bro. Just finished up my last cig, saying fuck tobacco anymore with no remorse. Managed to stop for 3 months and got sucked back into it about a month ago after stressing at work. Stopping that really wasn't hard other than the first few days for me I get no pleasure out of it it's just a habit I don't even think about.

Got about 2 grams of buds left, so about 2 days of going at it before it's gone and I'll have to take a break. I think I love weed too much to stop totally but I'd love for it to become maybe a few times a week thing other than a few times a day thing. And yes filling my time is the biggest concern. The boredom from not getting high was always my biggest issue whenever I felt the need to stop in the past, but I know that plenty of people enjoy their lives way more than I ever did without ever touching anything. Maybe start working out a little harder, play some deck hockey, go hiking, painting, play guitar, fishing, whatever it's gotta be. Like you said man, it's up to everyone to shape their own world.

Last time I stopped for anywhere near 40 days was around when I graduated college and was looking for jobs. Think I stopped for a good 2+ months. Although when I did smoke again I remember thinking that I forgot how strong weed could be to those with no tolerance. And yeah man I def appreciate being able to chat with someone about it so thanks.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Dont mention it, i like to help. When my 40 days expire i will buy weed for 200 bucks, and 2 other friends are gonna get 100 each, itßs like a party me and 3 friends, probably gonna invite some chicks, but i think i too will be surprised by my little tolerance and pass out after 2 joints hahahahaha.

And i know what you mean i missed weed so much sometimes i wanted to say fuck it i gnna get me some, i have the money, why the fuck not, weekends were the hardest, friends smoking in front of me, and i was tempted to slap the joint holder and take the biggest hit seen to mankind. But i didnt cause i always remembered myself this is what the weak seperats from the strong, a weak person would have taken the hit or got the weed and felt bad about it later, a strong person says sometimes no, we are all human, temptation is natural to us, but being able to say no no matter what, that is strength. Keep yourself busy dont matter how, get a girlfriend that will take up your time so much you wont have time to fart, forget about ganja hahaha.

I wish you good luck, and remember, the first week is the worst, remember it will get easier, i still would like to smoke now, temptation isnt there though


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm currently quitting smoking myself, on day 2. I said I would at the start of the year but the wife got a shit ton of them from her family over the holidays and they just ran out. But yeah, this fucking sucks. To say I'm irritable would be an under statement. I already have a bit of a temper as it is, so add this onto it and it's best that I'm alone. The wife is at her parents house until Sunday, so I at least I am alone for this torturous hell.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

_Quitting cigs is too hard. I've cut down to half of one a day , which is a good start for quitting entirely soon. Smoking half one a day seems pointless but that's all I need._


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I have never had trouble quitting cigarettes, I've honestly quit them numerous times just last year in, in fact I haven't had a cigarette now in almost 2 months

I'm not much of a smoker, I'll smoke after bunning or when I'm with buddies other than that I never crave it and I've said no to it numerous times without feeling bad about it, weed is all I need.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It wasn't hard for you because you're not much of a smoker. This is my 4th time quitting. My 1st time was easy as fuck, a had a few minor headaches but that was it and just thought everyone who complained were pussies. But I wasn't smoking much back then, just when I smoked weed. Since the first time though I started to smoke at least a pack a day and it's hard as fuck to quit, I get what people mean. I'm currently going through withdrawals and it fucking sucks, my rage is great. Thankfully the fiance is at her mom's until sunday, so at least I'm not freaking out at her.

Oh well, I deserve whatever pain comes my way. I'm the moron who decided to smoke, I have to live with the consequences.

Edit - Just saw this. Smoking weed may not harm your lungs, something I have been saying for fucking ever http://www.cbc.ca/news/health/story/2012/01/10/marijuana-smoke-lungs.html


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm on day 3 of no tobacco. Hasn't been too bad, think I'll get through it alright. Staying stopped seems to be the hard part.

I've read some studies that say smoking weed may actually reduce your risk of lung cancer lol. I'm kind of inclined to believe that smoking anything is probably bad for your lungs on some level, but certainly the government has blown whatever risk is there completely out of proportion.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

A few days ago there was an article about weed and how actually people that smoke weed do better in shool then the ones who dont do anything, they also are socially better accepted, but if you drink too heavily not, was a Belgish or some Country like that Study.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I fully believe you could do better in school if you were high. I know I retain information 100X better when I'm high. I'm more focused on whatever I'm doing when I'm high as well. I've been sober for over 2 weeks now, it fucking sucks. Oh well, at the end of this month I am going to blast off to another universe, so it will be worth it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm baked as I type, picked up some mad kush today after a while, didn't bun for a week almost, man am I relaxed, Walls so you planning on picking up half ounce end of the month?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

No idea how much I will be getting yet but I plan on being here but not being here at the same time when I do get some.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm getting a lil baked, bout to put together a computer desk and rearrange some shit around here. Think I'll be out of weed by tomorrow, guess I'll see what happens. Might rip some bongs, it's been a while. I'm more of a glass pipe guy that's my go to method when in small (2-3) groups or alone.

When you mentioned "blasting into another universe" I couldn't help but think of DMT lol. That shit is fucking crazy. I've tripped on mushrooms at least like 40+ times, many times in the 5g-7g range alone, have taken plenty of acid, thought I knew what tripping was all about. DMT showed me I didn't know shit lol. It was pretty amazing though, tasted very much not good however. More than a little overwhelming/all-encompassing if you have the good shit and can hit it correctly. Not sure I would recommend it to anyone except those who seek it out though, it's like THE pinnacle of what I think a psychedelic can be strength wise. Any further I don't think you'll ever come back.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

After my experience with Salvia, which I'm sure is like 40 pages back by now, I'm not going anywhere near DMT. Fuck that shit.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I really disliked salvia too. I didn't have the completely bonkers experience some get but it was pretty uncomfortable physically, not saying it wasn't fucking weird too but compared to other things I've read I know I didn't go as far as I could have. I sweat my ass off and it feels like pins and needles on my skin every time I tried it. DMT is a whole different animal but yeah I can easily see how a salvia experience could effect your mindset on trying anything like that. Hell I smoked DMT, liked it pretty much, and don't even want to do it again any time soon because it's just so intense lol. Seems to be getting a little too popular on the festival scene but whatever I guess.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Have you guys ever done Ecstasy or MDMA?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

No but i will try it out this year probably when going to a party.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Super Delfin said:


> I really disliked salvia too. I didn't have the completely bonkers experience some get but it was pretty uncomfortable physically, not saying it wasn't fucking weird too but compared to other things I've read I know I didn't go as far as I could have. I sweat my ass off and it feels like pins and needles on my skin every time I tried it. DMT is a whole different animal but yeah I can easily see how a salvia experience could effect your mindset on trying anything like that. Hell I smoked DMT, liked it pretty much, and don't even want to do it again any time soon because it's just so intense lol. *Seems to be getting a little too popular on the festival scene but whatever I guess*.


You can thank Joe Rogan for that.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> No but i will try it out this year probably when going to a party.


Be Careful.

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/news...stasy+death+have+been+vain/5930648/story.html

Meh, If you're not Canadian I wouldn't worry too much, we seem to have all the drug deal killers, but still It's a risk.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ive tried E, not something Ill often, but I tried it a couple of times before.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I know, i know where to get it though, someone who is dealing all over town i know him from a friend, i wont buy shit in a club, next thing i know i have been raped, i also never let my drink stand i order it drink it and when i want to drink more i get more, it´s not really a desire for me to do it often i just wanna try MDMA cause of the talk from my friends, but i also know what it can do, i had a friend who was really a good guy you could hng out with, but after he started taking LSD, MDMA and all that he hasn´t been the same, he is now like a bum he never showers he stinks and he actually thinks when he goes to te raves he is getting along with everybody when everybody is just going out of his way, its not the drugs fault for him being whats left of him but it made it worse i guess.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ive tried E, not something Ill often, but I tried it a couple of times before.


What is it like? How is the high different from the high you get from weed? I was reading about ecstasy and how it makes you want to touch and feel things, and how you feel peaceful.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I didnt exactly feel more peaceful, but the high was very different. Everything seems far more enjoyable, everything you do physically seems better, and sex is far and away better.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Oh that's great, but I still won't ever risk it especially in this city, 5 people died from it and one of them was from my High School, I used to see him in the halls everyday after my class, and It's weird knowing that guy you used to see everyday isn't even here now.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

The first time I ever ecstasy was probably the greatest high I've ever had in my life. Everything was perfect, especially sex. Sex on ecstasy is probably the greatest feeling a human being can experience. Unfortunately, like most drugs, the magic died out quickly, and the last time I took a few pills it turned out to be speed and I completely lost my shit. I highly doubt I'll ever do it again unless I find pure MDMA. It's not worth it, especially these days since the majority of the "ecstasy" being sold are mixtures of research chemicals, caffeine, and speed.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I would really have to trust someone before I took E they gave me. I'm not a fan of pills and don't really have much experiences with them. With my luck it wouldn't be what it's supposed to be and I would either get sick or die and the risk isn't worth it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

It definitely isn't, no matter what I'm never taking a drug pill.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Right, lads. Need some advice/help. Been smoking for... eh, let's just say quite some time now. In Ireland, the vast majority of people I know use tobacco mixed with weed in their joints. It as what I became accustomed to over the years. Over the last three years or so, I have sliced the ratio of tobacco -- probably 25% per spliff. As shocking as it sounds, it used to be a hell of a lot more. It's what I was used to. It's what everyone did. 

I wanna stop. Of course I've smoked blunts over the years, as well as some joints with just the weed and no "chewbac". Last time I got a bag (about three days ago), I tried rolling a spilff of 100% weed after having smoked a few spliffs mixed with tobacco. I don't know if this is normal, tbh -- I honestly can't remember, for every 100% ganja joint I've smoked I've probably smoked about 200 joints w/tobacco -- but the thing wouldn't stay lit, was hard to get a drag/pull until it reached mid-way and was an absolute nightmare. 


I've heard some people say grinding the weed down to make it as "powdery" as possible to prevent blockage and keep the air flowing through it. That 100% weed joint was my last from the bag, and it was an absolute dreadful experience -- by the time I had "smoked" it all, I felt more pissed off rather than feeling high. I mean I was fucking blazed, but it being my last of the bag and it being so crappy it sent me ape-shit. 

BEFORE y'all get on my back, of course I have access to a bong. I use it occasionally, but to be honest I prefer smoking a joint as it comes as second nature to me having smoked cigarettes for a dog's age, you could say!. And no, I'm too cheap for a vaporiser. (sic?)

Rated R? Walls? Where you boys at... Help your boy in need.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I dont know what you can do besides bong and smoke blunts, i rarely smoke blunts though, just pisses me off lighting it every few hits, i take just very little tobacco and mix it good.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Spiron said:


> Right, lads. Need some advice/help. Been smoking for... eh, let's just say quite some time now. In Ireland, the vast majority of people I know use tobacco mixed with weed in their joints. It as what I became accustomed to over the years. Over the last three years or so, I have sliced the ratio of tobacco -- probably 25% per spliff. As shocking as it sounds, it used to be a hell of a lot more. It's what I was used to. It's what everyone did.
> 
> I wanna stop. Of course I've smoked blunts over the years, as well as some joints with just the weed and no "chewbac". Last time I got a bag (about three days ago), I tried rolling a spilff of 100% weed after having smoked a few spliffs mixed with tobacco. I don't know if this is normal, tbh -- I honestly can't remember, for every 100% ganja joint I've smoked I've probably smoked about 200 joints w/tobacco -- but the thing wouldn't stay lit, was hard to get a drag/pull until it reached mid-way and was an absolute nightmare.
> 
> ...


_Did you use regular rolling skins to roll a blunt ? If so it won't work ,you need a certain amount of tabacco for it to burn.

Also I'd say invest in a good pipe. Pipes are so underrated , so easy to carry and around and so efficient._


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

geraldinhio said:


> _Did you use regular rolling skins to roll a blunt ? If so it won't work ,you need a certain amount of tabacco for it to burn.
> 
> Also I'd say invest in a good pipe. Pipes are so underrated , so easy to carry and around and so efficient._


100% agree, I bought this Highlighter pipe and it's the most amazing thing ever, it's this small ass pipe and gives you beautiful hits, when my folks fall asleep I just sneak out the door and smoke a bowl and it honestly takes me only a minute or so to finish the bowl than I come back inside and put on music and pack another bowl, it's quick times and it takes only a minute.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

_To be honest I haven't taken a hit of a pipe in a year or so but I remember picking one up for about five euro and it was great for the reasons you said. If you're living at home and need a quick bowl , it's fast and effective .

Wow , I haven't been high in quite some time . Had a couple of spliffs a few weeks back and forgot the feeling. I'm in the mood to pick some up soon , watching Mr.Nice made me more tempted. 

Oh the topic of MDMA , it's pretty awesome. I've done it a good few times now , I'd say 15 or so . Usually in clubs or just with a group of good friends. I had one or two bad experiences but that's because of my own stupidity TBH. I'd only take t from a trusted dealer who has taken the exact ones he's gonna sell you ._


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't like smoking just weed like a lot of people do. I started out that way and then about a month in started to mix tobacco with it so it would last longer. Now if I smoke just weed, It's a much more "hollow" high, if that makes any sense. You definitely get higher, in my opinion, if you mix it with tobacco too. If you just want to smoke joints, I don't know what to tell you. I prefer a bong 100%, as I view joints as a waste of weed.

You could try eating it instead but I have to warn you that it's a completely different high and much more powerful.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

_Eating it fucks you up to say the least. I'd look into it before ever think of eating it and have the right amounts so you're not zombified.(not in a good way either)

Any one ever try a lollipop ? If you get a good one it's just a smooth , mellow high that lasts for ages. Love getting presents back from the Dam. _


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

geraldinhio said:


> _Eating it fucks you up to say the least. I'd look into it before ever think of eating it and have the right amounts so you're not zombified.(not in a good way either)_


_

I made that mistake the first time I made edibles. I whipped up some firecrackers (graham crackers, peanut butter, and about a gram and a half of weed on each one) and ate 3 of them. I left my buddies house an hour or so after we ate them and headed home pissed off that I wasted all that weed. Once I got home, though, holy fucking shit. I was hit with the most gigantic wave of muscle melting relaxation of all time and headed straight to bed. I slept like 16 hours and woke up feeling like the biggest fucking burnout on the planet._


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

I've orally consumed... eh, my fair share of weed. I was off smoking for six months. I still bought weed every week. Fill in the blanks. 

But to follow up; I can't believe how naive I've been. I was using regular cigarette papers to roll the "blunts"/100% weed joints... really shows what I know. After reading Walls' post, to be honest I think he's right -- tried smoking another Rizzla rolled "blunt" earlier today before logging on here, while it was better than the last attempt; it still sucked. The high was as he described it... "hollow". Didn't feel substantial at all, to tell the truth. Fell like I was... like, high, but not? #retardedstatement 

BTW, got myself a bag today, in case it wasn't obvious from my previous statement. High as shit, man. High as shit.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Picked up weed for the first time in months. I'm happy to say the least as it's very often you can get good shit here and it's great.

I'm pretty high now . Just chilling , listining to the black keys . Couldn't ask for much more.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That's awesome you guys picked up, I've never made or eaten edibles, I don't live alone so using the stove and all and being in the kitchen for an hour or so with weed and a different kind of oil laying around is a risk for me.

I'm fine with smoking as it gets the job done, but now that I have some of your posts, I definetely do want to try edibles in the coming future, we'll see.

How much did you pick up gerald? did you smoke the joint all to your head?


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

_Ah just a couple of grams , nothing crazy. Was smoking with friends , perfect way to spend a Sunday before it's back to reality Monday morning. 

It's pretty much gone now , it was fun while it lasted. Go pretty blitzed between lectures today. _


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That's awesome, hehehe yeah I'm pretty good at lasting my week very long, I try not not bun more than a gram a day, most times I just bun 0.5 in the whole day with a bowl or two, I'm pretty high right now, what you all doing?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

A few of my glass pieces. Letting friends use a few others. Also have an Arizer Xtreme Q 2.0 vaporizer but can't be hassled to use it most of the time.

Only smoked once in the past week and a half, feeling pretty good mentally and haven't been craving it at all to my surprise. Think I will wait a week or two before I might buy a bag and go from there. Or maybe I won't buy a bag. Who knows? Finding it harder to stay done with tobacco honestly, bought a can of Copenhagen this morning, chewed like half of it, and felt guilty after I got done working out and threw it away lol. Ah well, in time.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

So me smoking will have to wait until the end of Feb, as some bills have come up that eats up my weed fund. 2 straight months sober, what joy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

That is a pretty small pipe Rated R, but at least you have one. I'm pretty careless and ended up breaking two pipes and a bong I use to have so I just stopped buying them altogether. It doesn't really matter since I end up blazing with my friends most of the time anyways and one of my friends just bought a new pipe that is about 12-18 inches long(I'm terrible with measurements), it's pretty fuckingg amazing, but he also ended up buying a new bong so we barely use it now. Another one of my friends has a rainbow coloured bong that becomes pretty trippy once you get ripped and you're smoking out of it.

walls I feel sorry for you man.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Undefeated when did you become a vBookie staff?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It's not UDK anymore, it's "Magic" now


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rated R™ said:


> Undefeated when did you become a vBookie staff?


a couple of days ago.

Walls how can you possibly hate Magic more than UnDeFeatedKing?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Like I said before, changing your name to that is like me changing my name to Joe. It's your name though, do whatever you want with it. I thought it was fine before.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ill probably go to UDK after three months, I was also thinking of changing my name to the name you said you wanted earlier just to piss you off. :side:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Boon bestowed that name onto me with great honor, how dare you even think of doing such a thing.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not feeling the name Magic at all.

Anyways I'm to pick up, shit that sucks dick for you walls, You wait all this time for the end of January to come and when it's here you get told you have to wait another month, that sucks man.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I'm not too happy about it.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Magic is a cool name


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Very sad news. I got an 1/8 of some fine strawberry cough, smoked about two joints out of it, then while loading my truck for a show my band was playing, I somehow lost it. This is actually my first time losing weed in my 9 years of toking up. I've watched my friends lose their shit all the time, but I was always able to hold on to my personal stash. This sucks balls, and I now have to watch the Royal Rumble sober. Fuck.

I wonder if some one found it. Must have been a kick ass Saturday night for them, that weed was ridiculously good.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Happend to me twice, i tend to lose stuff...


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That honestly sucks, I hate losing weed, it's happened a few times to me too.

Oh man, that would of been awesome if you were baked for the Rumble, I ordered and was planning to sneak out the door for a quick bun but the rents were on to me I think, so I stayed low and watched sober.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

dude move out already or talk to your parents, i snuck around too; till i was 18 then i said look dad, i respect your opinion but i am gonna keep smokING weed, i like it, it makes me feel good, i feel like its part of me, he flipped out called me all kind of stuff, i yelled back at him and we almost started fighting, but then i left and after i was back he told me it Was ok he told me he hated the fact that i was a stoner but he rather have me smoking weed then move out, only rule i have to smoke on the balcony, which i almost always do...if he said no i would have moved out, into the streets neccesary, look its not about weed its about you being a grown man, no one can allow or forbid you anything, for gods sake you can get married legally so its up to you to decide for the rest of your live. That being said are you ready for the cobsequences.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> dude move out already or talk to your parents, i snuck around too; till i was 18 then i said look dad, i respect your opinion but i am gonna keep smokING weed, i like it, it makes me feel good, i feel like its part of me, he flipped out called me all kind of stuff, i yelled back at him and we almost started fighting, but then i left and after i was back he told me it Was ok he told me he hated the fact that i was a stoner but he rather have me smoking weed then move out, only rule i have to smoke on the balcony, which i almost always do...if he said no i would have moved out, into the streets neccesary, look its not about weed its about you being a grown man, no one can allow or forbid you anything, for gods sake you can get married legally so its up to you to decide for the rest of your live. That being said are you ready for the cobsequences.


100% agree.

Just last week in fact I talked to mom and told her it's not bad at all, and no matter what she says I will quit when I want and her yelling will not change my decision.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Good for you Rated R, stand up to your mother. And the Rumble was absolutely atrocious, really made it obvious how weak the roster is.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

WOW The rumble happend and i didnt even fucking realize..sometimes i miss watching it but i dont have time anymore to watch wrestling 9 hours a week.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I only watch the Rumble and WM each year now and skim Raw whenever I remember. MMA completely killed my love for wrestling. The Rumble this year was fucking terrible.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

_Sucks losing weed , never happened to me though but I can only imagine how it feels. 

I actually enjpyed the Rumble . I thought it wasn't great in terms of actual wrestling and building drama (par, probably the ending ). I thought it was fun overall . Foley , Booker , Ricardo and Road Dogg were strangley the highlight for me. 

Usually don't post here unless I'm picking up or thinking of picking up . I've past m exams , got my grant , so celebrations are in order and weed will more than likely be involved. _


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

geraldinhio said:


> _Sucks losing weed , never happened to me though but I can only imagine how it feels.
> 
> I actually enjpyed the Rumble . I thought it wasn't great in terms of actual wrestling and building drama (par, probably the ending ). I thought it was fun overall . Foley , Booker , Ricardo and Road Dogg were strangley the highlight for me.
> 
> *Usually don't post here unless I'm picking up or thinking of picking up . I've past m exams , got my grant , so celebrations are in order and weed will more than likely be involved.* _


That's fucking great, I love the feeling after I've passed a course and bunning just adds to that great feeling, it's like I've accomplished so much that now I owe it to myself to get really high and party.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

holycityzoo said:


> Very sad news. I got an 1/8 of *some fine strawberry cough*, smoked about two joints out of it, then while loading my truck for a show my band was playing, I somehow lost it. This is actually my first time losing weed in my 9 years of toking up. I've watched my friends lose their shit all the time, but I was always able to hold on to my personal stash. This sucks balls, and I now have to watch the Royal Rumble sober. Fuck.
> 
> I wonder if some one found it. Must have been a kick ass Saturday night for them, that weed was ridiculously good.


That sucks. I've had that strain before, felt really anxious on it but it was definitely powerful.

I haven't smoked in over a month, got a major test tomorrow then I'll be picking up some Sour Diesel for the weekend, can't wait. I agree with you guys on smoking after getting everything done being a good reward.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I think I shall buy a quarter of some fine heady buds this weekend. I finally feel like I don't have to constantly get high anymore, which is something I couldn't say a month ago, this hiatus helped clear my head a bit. I mean I've smoked up a few times in the past 3 weeks or so, but in total it was still less than I usually smoked in one day.

Kind of been feeling an urge to eat a little of that fungus too but we'll see about that lol. Think it might be good to put things into perspective and just think about shit.

On a somewhat depressing note I will not be going to Electric Forest Festival as I found out one of my good friends is getting married at that time. Ah well I'll still get out to at least 2 or 3 other festivals this year. But String Cheese Incident is playing 3 times and Sound Tribe is playing twice, shit would be off the chain. All Good is going to kick ass again in any case. God I fucking love festy season, always the best time of the year.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey that sounds great Delfin.

The 40 days past January 25 i picked up for 100 and 2 of my friends stoned into the night, then i met this cool chick, she is a friend of my friend and we saw her by accident, she stayed and we hit it off, we kissed and i promised to call her next morning, but believe it or not i was so stoned i forgot that even happend until 3 days later when my friend asked me if i called her yet, and i was like shiiit, she was kinda mad but we wull go out this weekend so as you see kids, weed is your friend: and i also forogt to post anything in here, no wonder how much i smoked. What also sucks is i joined the gym 2 weeks ago and i go, i have the will, its just after working out i am beat and then when i smoke, its a great feeling but next morning i feel dead, beat down and just overall tired and muscles feel like they need rest, does anyone have any advice


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Your muscles feel tired due to DOMS (delayed onset muscle soreness), hapoens about 24/48 hours post workout where you'll feel a bit of pain or discomfort. Its perfectly normal and the more you workout the more you'll grow accustomed to it.

Brother broke his collarbone and had to get surgery on it. He's fine now but he still has a fair bit of the hydromorphone he got prescribed. Its a pretty great painkiller if i say so myself.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks and i dont take pain killers not even weak ones unless i have to like a operation


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Try working out high, it's amazing. Do some BJJ high too if you're into that type of thing as well. You'll get used to the muscle soreness as Rush said but also don't over train and people make that mistake all the time. Less is more, especially with proper technique.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, pain a little while after = normal. Pain during =\= normal and you should really make sure you have the proper technique when performing any exercise. Oh and yeah, dont take painkillers for it, that was just an add on. Had some earlier and mucked around 'sparring' with my brothers room mate. Good fun tbh. Get hit, it hurts and then goes away like nothing happened.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Who was the "winner" of that?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Neither of us, just some good natured rough housing. We werent going hard or anything and we only had 2 rules; No groin shots and no closed hand strikes to the face. Disappointed to be leaving Canada soon, been such a quality holiday.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought I senses a disturbance in the force. I thought it was just my lack of weed intake recently.


----------



## the_hoff (Jul 13, 2009)

So about three nights ago, I tried this herbal smoke called Kool Beans for the first time. One hit got me reallllly high, higher than any kind of pot I smoked. About four hits into it, I started to trip pretty hard. It was a really scary trip. I honestly was convinced I was dying. Anyone else ever smoke this herbal smoke stuff? Just wondering if its all that bad?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

the_hoff said:


> So about three nights ago, I tried this herbal smoke called Kool Beans for the first time. One hit got me reallllly high, higher than any kind of pot I smoked. About four hits into it, I started to trip pretty hard. It was a really scary trip. I honestly was convinced I was dying. Anyone else ever smoke this herbal smoke stuff? Just wondering if its all that bad?


I don't know why everyone these days is trying other weed rip-offs like Synthetic weed and Kool Beans, stick to weed folks, better safe than sorry.


----------



## the_hoff (Jul 13, 2009)

,


Rated R?™ said:


> I don't know why everyone these days is trying other weed rip-offs like Synthetic weed and Kool Beans, stick to weed folks, better safe than sorry.


I really cant smoke weed atm, due to my job doing random drug tests. I wish I could smoke weed =/,,,,


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rush did you try any BC Bud? If not you missed out.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I don't smoke so i hardly missed out.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Nah, you fucked up Rush. That's some of the best weed in the world. Even if you don't smoke, I'm surprised to didn't try any. Would be better for you than your apparent love for pills.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Walls said:


> Nah, you fucked up Rush. That's some of the best weed in the world. Even if you don't smoke, I'm surprised to didn't try any. Would be better for you than your apparent love for pills.


Agreed.

I knew in a guy in High School and he never really smoked weed and was off it for a two years but he was going on a vacation to BC last year and he admitted he doesn't smoke weed but once he's in his hotel room the first thing he's going to do is pick up half o of some BC Kush.

It's just something you gotta do no matter what.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Walls said:


> Nah, you fucked up Rush. That's some of the best weed in the world. Even if you don't smoke, I'm surprised to didn't try any. Would be better for you than your apparent love for pills.


It has nothing to do with whats better for me, the best thing would be no drugs but fuck that. Just have a personal preference for things that amp me up. Thats not just limited to drugs but just a personality quirk of mine.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

To each their own.


P.S. I fucking miss weed


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

fuck. No money for weed next two weeks, just when I'm about to go back to college as well. Quite anxious about that since I didn't go for almost two months because of a depression and I basically turned my back on the people I had to do an important assignment with. Really not going to be comfortable without weed.

On another note, I have someone who can get me MDMA soon and I want to try it, any tips for the experience itself?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, make sure you really trust the person you're getting that from. Also, if you were depressed, why the hell did you NOT smoke weed? Best anti-depressant in the world, imo.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Wes_FR said:


> fuck. No money for weed next two weeks, just when I'm about to go back to college as well. Quite anxious about that since I didn't go for almost two months because of a depression and I basically turned my back on the people I had to do an important assignment with. Really not going to be comfortable without weed.
> 
> On another note, I have someone who can get me MDMA soon and I want to try it, any tips for the experience itself?


Should of just smoked a joint everyday before classes than.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

I did smoke weed pretty much every day, but it didn't stop the thoughts that kept lingering my head. I basically isolated myself and it completely spiralled out of control up to this point that I'm extremely nervous and anxious to even show my face in class. I HAVE to go back now though or I'll get booted (if I'm not already going to be) and that is the last thing I can use long-term. Just feel helpless (not just about college), and not having weed makes it even more difficult for me to make that first step, which has always been my problem.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Damn this is probably the longest this thread has gone inactive, Walls, I remember you once said this thread will never die as long as you are around, what happened bud? 

Did you finally get bud? Any other members have any stories?

I've been studying pretty much all day today, haven't bunned since last night, going to bun in a bit but man I didn't expect such a storm to hit us.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

It isn't dead, it's hibernating. And nothing for me, not until the end of this month. 15 days. And if I somehow get fucked out of weed then I may snap, Cole style.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Still don't have any weed either. I did finally go to college yesterday and talk to my counselor, felt surprisingly positive about it and going in on Friday for my first classes.

Yesterday I found a little treat in the mailbox namely the magic truffles (http://www.trufflemagic.com/) I ordered last week. Trying them for the first time later today, pretty excited.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Magic truffles? the hell? are they supposed to get you high or something?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Rated R™;11025198 said:


> Magic truffles? the hell? are they supposed to get you high or something?


They're almost exactly the same as shrooms, both are psilocybines which is the hallucinogen. Unlike shrooms these truffles are still legal here.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

<xenon walks in, a little uncertain...>

Hello...? Is this the 'Getting High' thread...?

<sees Rated R, and Walls>

Yeah, this must be it. Anyway, Happy New Year, guys. How you doing? Can't believe this thread is STILL going. Can't believe the 'powers that be' on here have relegated the thread to the Spam Section, haha. Jealous, I say.

Not high, right now, but will be soon.

Buzzin to post on here again. T'as been a while


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

in 11 days I get to smoke for the first time in two months, I'm quite looking forward to it. Also getting UFC 3 on that day, so it shall be quite epic.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have it already walls and it fucking rules, greatest GAME EVER

High? Jes


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been watching a fuck ton of game play videos from 3 and it looks like they fixed all the issues from before, and as someone who put over 200 hours into 2010 and over 200 hours into the first one, I can't wait to get it. Plus, since I haven't smoked in 2 months I'll be higher than giraffe pussy when I play.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Aww, no love? Ah well, I only popped in to the forum to answer a PM. Nice to know you guys. Hope your UFC game is good.

Peace out, people


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks?

8 days...


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

xenon_ said:


> Aww, no love? Ah well, I only popped in to the forum to answer a PM. Nice to know you guys. Hope your UFC game is good.
> 
> Peace out, people


I read that post of yours days ago, but I didn't think there was anything to quote and make a discussion out of.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

This thread will be fine again in 8 days.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

2 months without Kush, I don't know how you did it.

Only time I've gone that long is when I go on vacations every year, actually both past vacations I went 4 months without kush, I'm sure most of you who follow this thread know that.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

yeah that was season 4 episode 17 who could forget the mma fight between you and rob rainer


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rated R™ said:


> 2 months without Kush, I don't know how you did it.
> 
> Only time I've gone that long is when I go on vacations every year, actually both past vacations I went 4 months without kush, I'm sure most of you who follow this thread know that.



It hasn't been fun, I can assure you. The thought of weed and UFC Undisputed 3 on the same day thrills me greatly. Only 6 days, now.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Gave away all of my pipes, bongs, and my vaporizer this past weekend other than my favorite pipe. Going to try and stay clean until Shpongle hits up the Burgh in late March then I'm smoking bud and possibly eating a little of the mush for that night. Will probably go to see Moe in concert sober in about two weeks, which will be the first ever concert I will see not high lol. Looking forward to it though going with a buddy who has been in NA for a while and I was glad to get back in touch with him this past week and that he's doing good. 

Once All Good rolls around shit is fucking on for those 4 days in July. Throwing down hard as fuck the lineup is sick. Hope they add Sound Tribe and either Bassnectar or Pretty Lights for a late night set. Hopefully with 7 months between rolls the molly will be treating me good when I decide to eat it there, but with good people and good tunes the world is love already brotha can't fucking wait. Might not try to get and acid there and just shroom it up since I can just make a shitload of tea beforehand and trip as much as I want since quantity will be no issue when it comes to mushies. Maybe some mescaline will work it's way into those plans too, who knows. Whatever happens it's going to kick ass again this much I'm sure of.

So much Grateful Dead too, loving it.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Gave away all of my pipes, bongs, and my vaporizer this past weekend other than my favorite pipe. Going to try and stay clean until Shpongle hits up the Burgh in late March then I'm smoking bud and possibly eating a little of the mush for that night. Will probably go to see Moe in concert sober in about two weeks, which will be the first ever concert I will see not high lol. Looking forward to it though going with a buddy who has been in NA for a while and I was glad to get back in touch with him this past week and that he's doing good.
> 
> Once All Good rolls around shit is fucking on for those 4 days in July. Throwing down hard as fuck the lineup is sick. Hope they add Sound Tribe and either Bassnectar or Pretty Lights for a late night set. Hopefully with 7 months between rolls the molly will be treating me good when I decide to eat it there, but with good people and good tunes the world is love already brotha can't fucking wait. Might not try to get and acid there and just shroom it up since I can just make a shitload of tea beforehand and trip as much as I want since quantity will be no issue when it comes to mushies. Maybe some mescaline will work it's way into those plans too, who knows. Whatever happens it's going to kick ass again this much I'm sure of.
> 
> So much Grateful Dead too, loving it.


I've never been to a music festival. Which fucking blows because it's something I've always wanted to do, but I just never had the money. This year, though, I'm hopefully going to make it to Summer Camp since I'll have the cash. I can't wait. Primus is headlining one night, and if I get to see them live under the influence of psychedelic drugs I'll shit a rainbow.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

bradk said:


> I've never been to a music festival. Which fucking blows because it's something I've always wanted to do, but I just never had the money. This year, though, I'm hopefully going to make it to Summer Camp since I'll have the cash. I can't wait. Primus is headlining one night, and if I get to see them live under the influence of psychedelic drugs I'll shit a rainbow.


LMAO Primus played before Pretty Lights at All Good last year. I was only high as shit during it smoking fatties, I ate about 250mg of some fire ass molly at the end of their set so it would be kicking in as Pretty Lights started then got down hard as hell. There was some dude bullshitting with us during Primus who was on a whole lot of something, he was cracking me up pumping his arms constantly and shit it was awesome.

Just looked at the Summer Camp lineup it's fucking legit.

Pretty Lights
Moe
Umphreys
Lotus
Yonder
Keller
Shpongle
Rebelution
Bob motherfucking Weir!

Hoping to go see Moe next week. I slept through them last year at All Good after being all fucked up that afternoon on xanax and ketamine, in addition to sleep deprivation from the night before lol. 

Music festivals are the best time ever, you can do whatever the fuck you want as long as you don't hurt anyone, just got to know your limits. You should definitely go. I ordered my All Good ticket earlier this week and my other buddy just confirmed he ordered his, going to make this one to remember!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

48 hours left.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao nice Walls, you're going to get high as fuck even with a pinch of weed.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm going to get B-L-A-S-T-E-D. I can't fucking wait. 33 hours left :side:


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Walls said:


> I'm going to get B-L-A-S-T-E-D. I can't fucking wait. 33 hours left :side:


Pretty jealous of you right now god damnit. I still have 360 hours left.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Why aren't you getting any?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Meh 360 hours, is only about 2 weeks away.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Nah it's not bad. I can wait. I'd just prefer to be high than be sober. I'm on probation for being a complete idiot so if I do choose to smoke it's only for a couple days out of each month. I went over a year without smoking at all, but I missed weed way too much and caved in.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

You're a bold motherfucker to smoke weed while on probation and also admit it online.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Walls said:


> You're a bold motherfucker to smoke weed while on probation and also admit it online.


I said I was a complete idiot.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

What did you do to get put on probation?


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

It was almost 2 years ago but I had a really fucking bad drug problem at the time that was costing me an average of 150-200 dollars a day. This, along with having no job and no money, caused me to do some stupid shit to get money. So I decided to start breaking into places and stealing shit to sell. I don't really want to get into the details because I hate reminding myself of how fucking stupid I was. But I was charged with burglary when I got caught.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Shitty. Careful you don't get your probation revoked. I just re-watched all the seasons of Oz. Not a good time.

On a happier note, I'M HIGH AS FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK. That's right boys, got it a night early.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Brad that's rough, what kind of drugs were you spending $200 daily on?

Nice Walls, the feeling must be great!


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Rated R™ said:


> Brad that's rough, what kind of drugs were you spending $200 daily on?
> 
> Nice Walls, the feeling must be great!


Pharmaceuticals. Oxycodone, hydromorphone, and clonazepam were what I'd blow most of my money on. I went from spending 15 dollars a day to 200 dollars a day in a couple months because my tolerance went through the roof. Shit was crazy, I'm lucky I didn't kill myself.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I feel for you man but happy that you're trying to turn it around. I know too many people caught up in that world I feel fucking bad for them because they truly are past the point of caring about anything else. They're good people otherwise for the most part so it's tough to see. One guy I know robbed a pharmacy and got away with it actually, craziest dude I know but would do anything to help you out when he's not drooling on himself.

On a lighter note, PHISH tour announced FTW! Def going to at least 2 shows within 3 hours of me, and might make the trip up to Atlantic City for another show or two on my birthday weekend. Phish and All Good, so looking forward to this summer getting here.

Also thinking of getting some sort of Grateful Dead tattoo on my upper arm. I'm a bit hesitant just because I look back on the tattoos I wanted like 8 years ago and am SO GLAD that I didn't get them now. But I do really want something.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Band tats are hit and miss. The first tat I ever got was the Slipknot S on my right arm and I got that when I was 16 and I'm 24 now and I don't regret it at all. But they saved my life, so it was an important tat to me. I laugh at the people who got Goldberg tats.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Money. I don't have enough of it. 

Going to be a shitty spring break +BC school strike if I don't get enough money to buy any weed. My friends will only allow my to mooch for so long. :side:

Also hate having to share it with a bunch of people because you don't get nearly as high.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

lol sharing weed. NO ONE gets any of my weed, unless it's my fiance. And I monitor that shit like it's top secret government information. The few times I have smoked with other people it's been their weed. That's one part of the weed culture I will never partake in. I'm amazed that weed smokers are so open to sharing their shit. With how expensive it is, not a chance.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I live in a pretty rich area so money isn't much of a problem for most people, including myself but I don't want to ask my parents for money just so I can buy weed since that's kind of pathetic. Plus, if you share then others will share with you and you avoid 2 month dry spells. 8*D


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Walls said:


> Band tats are hit and miss. The first tat I ever got was the Slipknot S on my right arm and I got that when I was 16 and I'm 24 now and I don't regret it at all. But they saved my life, so it was an important tat to me. I laugh at the people who got Goldberg tats.


I have two band tattoos. One's a cover of a Frank Zappa album and the other's a cover of a Godspeed You! Black Emperor album. I don't regret them at all as Zappa's what got me interested in playing guitar and Godspeed's one of my all time favorite artists. The rest of my tattoos are illustrations from the book Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Fucking hate my job. Going to be pushing 20hrs OT this week. Perhaps I shouldfind a new future in crack sales. At least it's Friday I guess, going to buy a DSLR camera after work, ready to upgrade from point and shoot.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Walls said:


> lol sharing weed. NO ONE gets any of my weed, unless it's my fiance. And I monitor that shit like it's top secret government information. The few times I have smoked with other people it's been their weed. That's one part of the weed culture I will never partake in. I'm amazed that weed smokers are so open to sharing their shit. With how expensive it is, not a chance.


Well that would be stupid, to just blaze someone else up and never expect anything back.

I don't mind sharing weed at all but that's ALWAYS under one condition, that is if the person is someone I've been hanging out with for awhile and is a good friend and I can expect them to bun me later on.

I have 3 friends that are really close, when they have they bud they always call me up because that's just how we are, when I have I'll call them to chill, and honestly we have been doing this for a year or so now, pretty much 3 times a week, and it saves each one of us a lot of our own money at the end. 

Walls, I've noticed you come across as selfish, I don't know it just comes across that way from your posts, so did you blaze back the people that first blazed you?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Me and my friends blaze each other up all the time no questions asked. We've always shared the wealth with drugs whatever they are. As long as your friends aren't cheap asses and will eventually help you out when you're trying to blaze I don't see why it matters, but if your friends are scavenger smokers than I understand. I mean, I've been cutting back but there are at least like 5 people I could call who would for sure blaze me up if they have buds.

I do get pissed however at some of them who burn almost all the green on the first hit wtf. Light the edge so everyone gets a fresh hit as much as possible on the first pass. Smoking etiquette 101.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rated R™ said:


> Well that would be stupid, to just blaze someone else up and never expect anything back.
> 
> I don't mind sharing weed at all but that's ALWAYS under one condition, that is if the person is someone I've been hanging out with for awhile and is a good friend and I can expect them to bun me later on.
> 
> ...



lol no, fuck that. And I am selfish, always have been. I'm an only child, sharing isn't a strong suit of mine. And given how expensive weed is, not a chance someone else is touching it.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sure i share weed, even a spliff with a stranger as long as i feel him, yes weed is expensive but fuck it, i would kill for my friends so why wouldnt i share weed with them. Yes there are some cheap people out there, but not my friends, after i payed the first time and the guy comes and asks again i say sure we will smoke, just get your weed and its on, then they say they dont have any or any money then i say bad luck, its just the nature of alot of smokers, not real men but bitches and scumbags, what you receive you give back, i hate that almost as much as unthankful people. I have 2 friends, they are my brothers and we share everyting, hell for one half year i paid weed, food when we were out bus tickets for a year for one of the friends because he lost his job but now he has a job again and he is paying everything, not saying a word, i can just say hey lets go to mcdonalds and he will just pay out of his heart. I kinda pitty you walls for not expiriencing the joy of sharing, its way better than taking.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Fuck sharing and fuck people, basically. I have one friend and he's iffy at best and I like it that way. I don't enjoy people at all, so I have less than zero interest with interacting with them in person and even less interest in sharing my weed with them. I'd much prefer to smoke by myself anyway.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

okay, you gotta know for yourself, but why do you hate people so much?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Hello gentlemen.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

High as fuck is what is up, just smoked a joint 20 minutes ago and about to munch out and play a movie!


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I would rep you like 10 times rated r i wanted to like 10 times in the past few months but every time i must spread some, and honestly, i only visit this thread anymore and usually i just rep you and walls, and a few others, i even tried giving rep to people without reading the post but i am tired of that, i like your post i think that counts the same i guess:d, rep system is shit anyway, so if one day you post something good i can rep you and the next day you have a good post again, what people post a good post just every 2 weeks or what? And what if you post something good and i rep and the next day you say you are a pedophile, i cant red rep you, all my power would be gone, i could not change the internet, i could not ride on a horse saving Wrestlingforums from the dark knight, so yeah i think the mod people and all them should be seriously thinking about that and look down in shame.

Also buy some milk if you hit the store.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> I would rep you like 10 times rated r i wanted to like 10 times in the past few months but every time i must spread some, and honestly, i only visit this thread anymore and usually i just rep you and walls, and a few others, i even tried giving rep to people without reading the post but i am tired of that, i like your post i think that counts the same i guess:d, rep system is shit anyway, so if one day you post something good i can rep you and the next day you have a good post again, what people post a good post just every 2 weeks or what? And what if you post something good and i rep and the next day you say you are a pedophile, i cant red rep you, all my power would be gone, i could not change the internet, i could not ride on a horse saving Wrestlingforums from the dark knight, so yeah i think the mod people and all them should be seriously thinking about that and look down in shame.
> 
> Also buy some milk if you hit the store.


What the fuck are you on, man, PCP? I can't say I've ever seen a rant on rep that included knights, horses, pedophiles, and buying milk at the store.


Anyway, I'm feeling super high from this hangover I have right now. And by super high I mean super shitty. Alcohol's the shittiest drug on earth. No wonder it's legal.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh just Weed, but its good, good for the imagination haha


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> I would rep you like 10 times rated r i wanted to like 10 times in the past few months but every time i must spread some, and honestly, i only visit this thread anymore and usually i just rep you and walls, and a few others, i even tried giving rep to people without reading the post but i am tired of that, i like your post i think that counts the same i guess:d, rep system is shit anyway, so if one day you post something good i can rep you and the next day you have a good post again, what people post a good post just every 2 weeks or what? And what if you post something good and i rep and the next day you say you are a pedophile, i cant red rep you, all my power would be gone, i could not change the internet, i could not ride on a horse saving Wrestlingforums from the dark knight, so yeah i think the mod people and all them should be seriously thinking about that and look down in shame.
> 
> Also buy some milk if you hit the store.





bradk said:


> What the fuck are you on, man, PCP? I can't say I've ever seen a rant on rep that included knights, horses, pedophiles, and buying milk at the store.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'm feeling super high from this hangover I have right now. And by super high I mean super shitty. Alcohol's the shittiest drug on earth. No wonder it's legal.


:lmao I would also like to know, what were you high on when you wrote that post WF91?

Last night for me was amazing, watched Bullet and it's an insane movie especially baked, Tupac and Rourke ftw.

Smoked a Joint at 3am exactly, had to go to another block just to be safe, lit that bad boy up and chilled for 10 minutes, had a Exporte Gold, the walk back home was AWESOME! I was literally flying and couldn't wait to get home and pop in a movie, made some popcorn and had a pizza slice, good night indeed.


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

Dude, you really need to sort out that problem with not being able to smoke up.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Got high as shit yesterday after playing hockey since I've only been smoking like once a week anymore, felt like I was gonna pass the fuck out then crushed some Chinese food and was all like "fuck yeah that eggroll is what's up".

On the real though trying to steal this girl I fucking love away from this complete douchebag and am liking my chances lol. Honestly kind of hope he finds out and tries to get hard with me so I have a reason to kick his ass.

String Cheese Incident is amazing as well. That's all I have to say for now.

...Goo Punch...


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

As long as you're confidant you can beat that guys ass, go for it. And as long as you're confidant that he won't later get 10 of his boys to stomp you, go for it. I haven't been on much the past few days, been way too high.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Walls said:


> As long as you're confidant you can beat that guys ass, go for it. And as long as you're confidant that he won't later get 10 of his boys to stomp you, go for it. I haven't been on much the past few days, been way too high.


Reading the forum is amazing while being "too high" is amazing though, anyways what did you end up doing?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The last few days I've been getting high non-stop on top of a combination of sex with the fiance and long sessions with UFC 3 and Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Walls said:


> As long as you're confidant you can beat that guys ass, go for it. And as long as you're confidant that he won't later get 10 of his boys to stomp you, go for it. I haven't been on much the past few days, been way too high.


I'm not going to start a fight but if it comes down to it this dude is getting fucked up. As far as his friends go they aren't the type to worry about, mostly preppy ****.

Moe concert tomorrow night! I'm bootlegging the fuck out of some of it, hope I don't get bitched at but my buddy works security so he's got my back so I don't get kicked out. I find it kind of funny I made a microphone mount for like $4 out of duct tape, a bolt, screw, rubber bands, and PVC coupler for a $700 camera. None of the stores around here had any real mount. Duct tape for life!

And speaking of video games I still haven't opened WWE 12 which I've had for like 3 months. In fact I haven't played like anything the past few months. Maybe I'll rock some Battlefield 3 or Battlefield Vietnam this weekend. There were a few games in the PS Store that looked cool too but I forget what they were. All I can say is playing Flow while on 2 hits of bomb LSD a few years ago was a memorable gaming experience.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I'm not going to start a fight but if it comes down to it this dude is getting fucked up. As far as his friends go they aren't the type to worry about, mostly preppy ****.
> 
> Moe concert tomorrow night! I'm bootlegging the fuck out of some of it, hope I don't get bitched at but my buddy works security so he's got my back so I don't get kicked out. I find it kind of funny I made a microphone mount for like $4 out of duct tape, a bolt, screw, rubber bands, and PVC coupler for a $700 camera. None of the stores around here had any real mount. Duct tape for life!
> 
> And speaking of video games I still haven't opened WWE 12 which I've had for like 3 months. In fact I haven't played like anything the past few months. Maybe I'll rock some Battlefield 3 or Battlefield Vietnam this weekend. There were a few games in the PS Store that looked cool too but I forget what they were. All I can say is playing Flow while on 2 hits of bomb LSD a few years ago was a memorable gaming experience.


I'll take that WWE 12! Why did you even purchase it if you're not playing mate?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Rated R™ said:


> I'll take that WWE 12! Why did you even purchase it if you're not playing mate?


Got it as a gift around Christmas time, just never got around to playing it lol. I'd trade it for a used game if you're interested. At work now but maybe shoot me a PM and we can work something out.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Ok will do, is there some game types you prefer?

I just rolled a joint, waiting for it to dry and gonna get ripped, have the whole house to myself for 6 more hours.


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

I dont even smoke weed, havent since I was 16-17, 25 now, but seriously guys I have skimmed through this thread and thankyou all, It's provided me with whole lot of laugh out loud moments. Some seriously good craic in here. Kudos


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

We aim to please.

And Rated R, why do you have to wait for that shit to dry? You do know shit weighs more when it's wet and you probably didn't get as much, right? I remember like a year ago we stopped using one of my fiance's friends for shit because she would always give it to us and it would be very, very damp. Like, have to wait 6 hours so it's dry enough to smoke type of deal. Fuck that, I told her to leave it out or something before she gave it to us after a few times and the dumb bitch left it out for 24 hours and it was so brittle that it turned to dust when I tried to cut it, so she got fired.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Rated R™;11127222 said:


> Ok will do, is there some game types you prefer?
> 
> I just rolled a joint, waiting for it to dry and gonna get ripped, have the whole house to myself for 6 more hours.


I mostly like shooters. Although really I run the gambit, only game type I don't play at all are RPGs. Portal 2 is one of the coolest games I've ever played, I like weird stuff like that too. Wouldn't mind a different fighting game all I have is Mortal Kombat in that genre.

Speaking to the dry buds comment from Walls - If you get buds that are dry as fuck you can get a bit of the thick ass white pieces of lettuce and leave it in a bag with the buds for a several hours. Moistens them up to a normal level without leaving much of a taste. I remember some shady fucks selling sprayed buds to weigh them down. Two fucked up stories related to spraying buds, but not with water...

One dude I used to hang out with was paranoid about his parents finding out he smoked. He would spray his buds with cologne or Axe to cover the smell. Shit tasted god awful, such a retarded idea. What happened to putting a few dryer sheets in a plastic bottle or cardboard roll and making a spoof?

Another guy, who I didn't know but several people told me the story, used to spray his buds with wasp killer. I forget if it was because he didn't like certain people, or if he thought it would get you higher. I hope I never smoke anything like that, although I don't smoke dirt weed so I'd probably realize if my heady buds tasted way off. Schwag tastes like shit either way so maybe you can't tell sometimes. All I know is that is fucked up.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Walls said:


> We aim to please.
> 
> And Rated R, why do you have to wait for that shit to dry? You do know shit weighs more when it's wet and you probably didn't get as much, right? I remember like a year ago we stopped using one of my fiance's friends for shit because she would always give it to us and it would be very, very damp. Like, have to wait 6 hours so it's dry enough to smoke type of deal. Fuck that, I told her to leave it out or something before she gave it to us after a few times and the dumb bitch left it out for 24 hours and it was so brittle that it turned to dust when I tried to cut it, so she got fired.


I was talking about the joint, I had just rolled/licked it and was waiting for the joint to dry, the bud was fine.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not fully sure what the concept is here, but i'm high and i'm going to tell the truth.

WWE and TNA is fucking gay mainly nowadays. Gay wrestlers. Gay storylines. Gay PG. Gay announce teams. Gay fucking everything. Go to hell and repent you fucking gayboys. Fuck you Vince. Fuck you.

Anyway, yeah, love to blaze.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

I am feeling a bit drowsy from a few glasses of bourbon, but eh.

Anyways I figured I would come and ask here before I possibly started a new thread, but have we had a thread for guns/firearms (talk/argue/pictures)?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

NearSamcro™ said:


> I am feeling a bit drowsy from a few glasses of bourbon, but eh.
> 
> Anyways I figured I would come and ask here before I possibly started a new thread, but have we had a thread for guns/firearms (talk/argue/pictures)?


I dunno about that, but here are my communist rifles

Chinese SKS
Yugoslavian SKS
Mosin Nagant

Ready for war!


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Rough draft of tattoo design I want. Made in MS Paint lol, I'll have to get my buddy who is an art major to draw me up a legit one to size


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

So, what makes you guys love weed? I use to smoke it big time back in schooland I kow alot of you guys say it isnt addictive, I have alot of friends who share the same view, for me though I found it totally addictive.

I found myself having to have a smoke to feel normal. Like I said in a earlier post I havent smoked it for years now. TO be fair though I have one of those addictive personalities, hell I think I was addicted to mars milkshakes at one point lol.

The question, I guess, is what do you guys love about getting stoned though?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

DeanToon said:


> So, what makes you guys love weed? I use to smoke it big time back in schooland I kow alot of you guys say it isnt addictive, I have alot of friends who share the same view, for me though I found it totally addictive.
> 
> I found myself having to have a smoke to feel normal. Like I said in a earlier post I havent smoked it for years now. TO be fair though I have one of those addictive personalities, hell I think I was addicted to mars milkshakes at one point lol.
> 
> The question, I guess, is what do you guys love about getting stoned though?


The feeling, time all the sudden seems to to go really slow, getting stoned is an overall better experience every time.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

What i klove about weed? Lets make a list:

10.its green
9.everythig is better on weed
8.it gets people together and the spliffs you take ad give you hang out with people you never thought you would and great friendships develop
7.You find me a man who will find a thing you cant do while being high, workout? hitting your Wife? Go Shit? Turn around''? this is actually a challenge to all of the people find me a thing you cant do on weed.
6.Its from nature
5.Its pure
4.it helps me think about the world
3.reveive the shoes of another man and see his side
2.its spiritual
1.it gets you fucking high

And Jesus himself smoked the ganja with his crew of people, thats why he probably heard god


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Weed enhances pretty much every experience. This isn't even really debatable imo.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

In natural systems today, my professor says to the class if we have ever seen northern lights. Of course I thought of the bud haha.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

RKO920 said:


> In natural systems today, my professor says to the class if we have ever seen northern lights. Of course I thought of the bud haha.


I've never had the chance to try Northern Lights, but I have to before I die. That strain is fucking legendary. Does anybody here have any particular strains they enjoy?

Some of my personal favorites are: Yumboldt, Blue Cheese, AK-47, and Super Silver Haze. Super Silver Haze has got to be my absolute favorite, though. Perfect mix of an indica and sativa with no anxiety. And it had me laughing like it was the first time I smoked a joint. Great, great stuff.

Anyway, I'm smoking a chillum of Blue Cheese right now I slathered in hash oil. Overall, the decision was fucking smart, because I feel awesome. Especially after busting my ass at work all day.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

bradk said:


> I've never had the chance to try Northern Lights, but I have to before I die. That strain is fucking legendary. Does anybody here have any particular strains they enjoy?
> 
> Some of my personal favorites are: Yumboldt, Blue Cheese, AK-47, and Super Silver Haze. Super Silver Haze has got to be my absolute favorite, though. Perfect mix of an indica and sativa with no anxiety. And it had me laughing like it was the first time I smoked a joint. Great, great stuff.
> 
> Anyway, I'm smoking a chillum of Blue Cheese right now I slathered in hash oil. Overall, the decision was fucking smart, because I feel awesome. Especially after busting my ass at work all day.


Death Star is the best shit I've ever smoked. Was lucky enough to get my hands on it about 5 or 6 times, always mind blowing. I have like 3 seeds from it pulled out of huge bags, prime looking seeds, maybe one day...

Always liked Sour Diesel too, not too surprising since it's one of the strains crossed to make Death Star. A good blueberry strain is always enjoyable when it makes an appearance.

I never really got the AK-47 hype, but I don't doubt that every time I got my hands on it that it probably wasn't the best representation of the strain because the pictures I've seen look amazing.

Bubble hash is the tits too if you're lucky enough to get your hands on some of the heady shit. For as long as I've been blazing never did get a chance to try hash oil oddly enough.

The Northern Lights I've smoked are typically pretty heady shit, never completely out of this world but definitely primo bud. Again I think it's all about who is growing it and the genetics they're using.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't even think most of those strains are available in Canada, I honestly love smoking BC Kush, Purple Kush, or even regular Kush.

I've gotten so high from these three strains that I don't even feel like I'm missing out on the other strains.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Always liked Sour Diesel too, not too surprising since it's one of the strains crossed to make Death Star. A good blueberry strain is always enjoyable when it makes an appearance.


Sour Diesel's good, but it's a bit too energetic for me and makes me anxious. For like a year the only strains in my area were Sour Diesel, Trainwreck, and Green Crack. I prefer indicas WAY more than sativas. And those strains were all fucking sativas. Great strains, though, but sativas tend to give me "the fear".


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Funny how Walls made that post saying the thread would be fine once he gets high again, LOL.

So how is everyone doing? How much did you guys blaze yesterday or this week?

I picked up 4 grams on Wednesday and honestly I still have 2 grams left, going to be a good weekend! 

Probably just roll a joint tonight or when the rents dip from the house, need to buy some munchies though!!


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Did some psychedelics last night for the first time in like 8 months. I finally talked myself into dipping into my collection of research chemicals and thought I'd give 2C-C a shot. Overall I was really impressed. The visuals were beautiful and it wasn't near as speedy as other hallucinogens I've done. 

The only side effect that annoyed me was the nausea. But that was nothing a little weed couldn't cure. When I decided to take a few hits of weed, though, the visuals became so intense that my senses became completely overloaded. Everywhere I turned objects were breathing, swirling, melting, shaking, shifting and morphing all around me. That's the only point where I thought it was becoming a little too overwhelming. There was just WAY too much motion for my brain to handle. But surprisingly enough I managed to keep myself calm. Overall it was a great experience and I'll probably be doing it again soon.

Smoking a bowl right now, though. The day after a trip is awesome. I just smoke weed and feel like a retarded fish frog all day. SMART.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

You got any 5-Meo-DMT? That made it illegal last year, fuckers.

The only 2C-X I'm really interested to try is 2C-B which is also illegal. 2C-E seems to be the one everyone always had in my experience but there were a lot of others I think I'd rather do. Heard good things about 2C-I through the years. Out of all the RCs out there now the whole NBOMe scene are the ones I'd most like to try. Really though think I'll just wait to try and get some real LSD in Phish lot or at some summer festivals.

Went to NYC for St Patty's Day and it was ridiculous. Never drinking with my cousin again he can't handle getting drunk. Should've seen it coming, damn near left his ass stranded down there I was getting so pissed off. Basically ruined the whole night by him being an emotional little bitch when we went to just have a good time. Lesson learned I guess.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

What's everyone upto this weekend? The folks have been home and I haven't had the chance to bun in a week now, I just picked up an hour ago, Good weekend ahead.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am exhausted, do you know the feeling when you have to work the whole day, work out after every second day and million people want something from you all of a sudden? Sometimes the only people that call me are my 2 best friends and now i get called everywhere is like i cant catch a breath...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Let me see...

Waking up early to get my haircut, going to the tattoo place to try and make an appointment for sometime in the near future, maybe getting my bicycle fixed up for some spring and summer riding. Probably not getting high until the Shpongle show on Thursday, but even then not sure if I'll be getting weird. We'll see, I haven't exactly been caring about getting high lately although I've been having weird ass dreams involving drugs. Maybe do some hiking if the weather permits. Perhaps I'll make a psychedelic painting tomorrow.

Hopefully get to hang out with this girl I'm trying to make something happen with is what I'm really wishing for. Might just be getting my hopes up there though, or maybe not. Guess time will tell on that one.

Pretty boring weekend I guess. My one buddy hit me up today to see if I wanted to over to this one guys place to hang out but all they do is sit around and smoke weed and tell the same fucking lame ass jokes and stories, plus everyone over there is so fucking trashy and stupid I can barely stand it. I think he was kind of offended when I said no lol, fuck it.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

So whats good ladies? Speaking of " whats good", why do only black people get to say this? I'm taking it back for the white man.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Been contemplating taking Friday and Saturday off from blazing to ensure that I'm nice and toasty for WM.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I ordered Mania, I'm gonna get high as fuck for it, can't wait!!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Just picked up some purple kush, can't wait to smoke it.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

That's some pretty shit. Good job.

Last day of smoking for awhile. Lame. Oh well, plenty of psychedelics to try.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Looks tasty! I don't remember if this shit was particularly good or not, but while I'm here...










On a different note, here's a lovely pic of a Galerina marginata mushroom. Eat a few of these and you will die a horrible death, although you probably won't realize it for a few days until your kidneys and liver shut down.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm actually going to watch WM as well, didn't think I would. I don't watch the product anymore but I still read up every week about what happens. I watched the Rumble and it was absolutely atrocious this year so hopefully Mania will be better.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just thought my credit card got some unauthorized charges because there was some shit on the statement from Ohio and I haven't been in Ohio for a long ass time. Then I realized I bought a shirt at this store in the mall for that amount. They must be owned by that company. Shit had me flustered for a minute as I was trying to think wtf it could be.

About to buy a couple Lotus shirts and a hoodie online, and some 80s style sunglasses because I can't find the fuckers in any stores around here and I lost my old pair or maybe gave them away. I need them to rock out this summer.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Decided to smoke one more day because of my extreme intelligence and dedication to sobriety. Real high right now, listening to some Earth. Which is one of my personal favorite bands to listen to while stoned. Their music always puts me into a trance when I listen to them high. 

Here's some of their songs, you guys should get high and give them a shot. Or not get high and give them a shot. They're awesome either way. Hopefully somebody enjoys them. It's all instrumental, so if that's not your thing, listen anyway. You fools.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I quite liked that. Reminded me of some Mogwai tracks a bit but more restrained.

Some other ambient style stuff to consider (although much different) might be Brian Eno (particularly the Music for Airports album), Benn Jordan, and Boards of Canada.

On a musical note, I got my Shpongle ticket for tomorrow. Going to be flying solo I'm afraid but still excited. Will be the first ever concert I go to alone and first one I'm planning to be 100% sober for. And I've been to a shitload of concerts. If you told me 6 months ago I'd see Shpongle not on drugs I may have bitch slapped you lol. I do however plan to be high as shit on various substances when seeing the Shpongle performance at All Good this year. May even hit up the DMT if Divine Moments of Truth is played.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Bought two shirts at the concert tonight, both size large. The one fits awesome, the other one is like a size bigger and I should have gotten a medium which probably would have been as big as the other large I got. Companies really need to get their shit together and makes sizes consistent between brands of t-shirts.

Concert was sick though, I'm going to be tripping balls once Shpongle plays at All Good this summer the crowd is going to be fucking insane for it. If they play DMT there I might have to blast off with the elite class of fucked up spunions somewhere on the side. I believe I was one of the 10% of sober people in attendance this evening but it was still awesome.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

bradk said:


> Decided to smoke one more day because of my extreme intelligence and dedication to sobriety. Real high right now, listening to some Earth. Which is one of my personal favorite bands to listen to while stoned. Their music always puts me into a trance when I listen to them high.


Earth are kick-ass! If your at all interested, stoner rock perfection was achieved in 1994 with the Kyuss album 'Welcome To Sky Valley'. If you haven't already, I suggest you check it out. The album sleeve states "Instructions: Listen without distraction," and don't forget to blaze one first. Cheers!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm getting high all day today, buddy is coming over soon with some bud and I also have 3 grams, family is gone till around midnight, so excited!


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

hi guys

i just came to say that i am stop coming on this board so just you know i cant catch a breath so i have to quit a few things, my ps3 is in dust i am working, then working out smoka and its already 1 am and 4 hours to sleep till i have to wake up and do it all again, weekends are better but people know you dot work so i get called when i am still sleeping its 10 o clock in the morning*, i am sure i will come back in a few months. I wish you a green time and much sucess in work and happyness in your life, take your chances you only live once. Sayonara till next time


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

wrestlingfan91 said:


> hi guys
> 
> i just came to say that i am stop coming on this board so just you know i cant catch a breath so i have to quit a few things, my ps3 is in dust i am working, then working out smoka and its already 1 am and 4 hours to sleep till i have to wake up and do it all again, weekends are better but people know you dot work so i get called when i am still sleeping its 10 o clock in the morning*, i am sure i will come back in a few months. I wish you a green time and much sucess in work and happyness in your life, take your chances you only live once. Sayonara till next time


Damn, have a good life man, but how can you not even have 10-30 minutes in a day to use the forum? It seems more like you want to give the forum a break than you leaving because you won't have time to visit.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

i guess its about worth, it kinda feels wasted when i could do something productiv in that time.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Just rolled 3 joints, Wrestle Fucking Mania an hour away!!!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

WM sucked. Hard.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm guessing you marked for Lesnar's return tonight though?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I marked for The Rock, as I always do. Lesnar coming back is interesting.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Got some medical Blackberry Kush from California today. 










But I have to wait 15 more days to smoke it, god damnit.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ Looks super keify! I love the taste of a nice blueberry strain and that shit looks fire.

Trying to figure out how the fuck I can rearrange the shit in my apartment to get a pull up / dip tower in place. Don't really care if it looks retarded it just needs to fit. Think I might have it figured out. Getting ripped son! 

Also, it's just about Psilocybe ovoideocystidiata season which means I got to get serious about hunting some of these mushrooms which have eluded me the last two years. I know they're around here I just haven't looked in the right places. Got a new place in mind with many spots along a river and some creeks along a relatively secluded bike trail which might be hiding the elusive mushrooms I'm seeking. At worse at least I get some hiking, biking, and photo ops out of it. Mycology and photography are quickly becoming two of my favorite hobbies.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

bradk said:


> Got some medical Blackberry Kush from California today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got that and you can't smoke it for 15 days? the fuck? :shocked:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

There would be absolutely no chance I could have that in my possession and not first bow to it and then smoke it. Especially if it's from California.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

I know, man, it's fucking tough. I wanted to be all NWA and say "Fuck Tha Police", but I ended up putting it away. It took me about 2 hours to come to that conclusion, because the shit just looks and smells so fucking good. Weed from California doesn't come around here too often, so I had to get some while I could. I'm going to be fucking euthanized in 14 days, though, and it's going to be glorious.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

For some reason I thought you said blueberry, than I reread and saw blackberry. Yeah that shit is bomb too, I only tried it once when I first met this one kid I got shit off of for a while. He didn't have any more of that left to sell but he smoked a bit with me and lets just say it was a positive first impression lol. Think that was the only time I got a chance to try that strain.

On a completely unrelated note, I was thinking today how much I dislike most hippies/wooks. They're lazy, stupid, dishonest drug addicts for the most part and smell like ass. Every fucking festy/show I go to they try to get in these deep conversations about the world when it's obvious all they know about it is begging for money to get to the next show and being dirtballs. That is all. Many aren't above selling fake ass drugs to make a few bucks or picking your pocket. Then there's all the PLUR e-tards, but that's another story I guess.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I got absolutely blasted last night. This was like a old school first year high. Was quite shocked when I got the stuff, it was basically white and delicious looking. I just woke up and I'm still high from it.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Any of you guys interested in playing a mafia game?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I used to post in this thread fairly often and then it disappeared from the Anything section. Today I found out it got moved to this section and apparently it's been here for months.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao yeah hehehehe I still hate how it got moved here though, thread was much more active in Anything.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah I don't know what happened here. There was a dream team in here and most of them don't come in here. No clue what happened to Cole, Magic is too good for us now.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

My best friends wife who I've been cool with forever wants on my cock. Feelsweirdman. She was talking about coming to a music festival with me without my friend (cause he only likes shitty music tbh) and sharing a tent and shit. Although I did hit it back in the day lol. No way he'd let her go to the festy alone with me and my buddy. Really I'd like both of them to come so maybe he'd stop thinking bullshit garbage like Lil Boosie is the end all be all of music, he needs to loosen up and see a legit show. Although I have a feeling he'd dress like a narc and would give off out of place vibes so I wouldn't get any heady deals.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> My best friends wife who I've been cool with forever wants on my cock. Feelsweirdman. She was talking about coming to a music festival with me without my friend (cause he only likes shitty music tbh) and sharing a tent and shit. Although I did hit it back in the day lol. No way he'd let her go to the festy alone with me and my buddy. Really I'd like both of them to come so maybe he'd stop thinking bullshit garbage like Lil Boosie is the end all be all of music, he needs to loosen up and see a legit show. Although I have a feeling he'd dress like a narc and would give off out of place vibes so I wouldn't get any heady deals.


You shouldn't cheat on your best friend brah.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I say go for it. Hit that on the side, just keep it on the DL.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

lol, naw I can't see myself doing anything these days without feeling completely terrible about it. When we did mess around years back it was when they were broken up and I still felt weird and guilty for a while. He's kind of an asshole to her a lot of the time but it's not really my place to step in there imo, not my life. If they weren't married and he wasn't my friend maybe she's the type of girl I'd get with but this shit just can't happen. It's fucked up because she's told me shit I don't really need/want to hear lol, makes me feel weird.

Sick as hell today, called off work and am going to have like 300 emails to wade through in the morning if I can make it in. Fucking hate my job... Will be loading up with a ridiculous amount of cold medicine and sleeping pills this evening so I can get more than 2 hours rest. Kind of wish I had a couple bowl packs to relax. But this Saturday it will be 3 weeks since I smoked up, kind of proud of myself for being able to do it and turning down numerous blaze sessions. This may be the first 4/20 upcoming where I haven't smoked ridiculous amounts of buds in like 10 years.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That's fucking crazy, yeah a bowl definitely seems to help when I need a real good sleep, always has worked for me, I don't know why you're messing around with the sleeping pills though, I personally have never depended on those, I have man bad nights and can't sleep and wake up really early in the morning, I'm tired but it is what it is.

Does the couple have any kids? If they do than you DEFINITELY should not get close to her, but you made it clear your intentions are clear of not wanting to fuck her, well the guilt part.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Dude, you have to hit that. She wants you, isn't happy at home with her man. So stuff her in the corner of a couch and just gorilla fuck her. Just justify it by telling yourself he acts like an asshole all the time and she found comfort in you. Wrong sex is better sex. To a degree. Wrong sex that is legal, I feel I should clarify.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sort of wish I never started using sleeping pills, I have like all of the OTC ones available so I can switch it up and not have any tolerance. Always had problems sleeping like a normal person, been getting a little better the last few months though. Some fuckers I know can be out like a light anyplace anytime, I can be tired as hell and just can't stay asleep. I will say the pills tend to give me insane dreams, particularly when I'm not blazing because then I tend to not remember my dreams.

No they don't have kids. I've been friends with both of em for like 10+ years, the reason I had to stop messing around with her a few years back is because she was taking shit too far which made me feel even worse about it. She instigated it all really, started out with just buddy fucking because she wanted to. And then she started talking about how she always knew she'd end up with me and shit, me and my bud share the same first letter of our name and she had a tattoo of that letter and was saying it's really meant for me, I was like "just back away" lol. Oddly enough it never really became awkward or anything between us after that, he of course never knew. Then again she doesn't know a lot of the shit he did either.

I 100% guarantee I could "gorilla fuck" her anytime she's free haha, just can't bring myself to do it. I'll give her props that she gives pornstar quality head. Anyways I still got my eyes on another girl at the moment. And if that doesn't work, life goes on and the summer is looking like it's going to present numerous opportunities for ridiculousness.

PENS tearing the Flyers up, woot woot


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, Pens are raping Flyers.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I actually forogt all about this thread being honest, bearly posted here since it got moved. I'm probably picking up a bit tonight , it's been a while. Expecting generic bud as per usual unless I'm very lucky. Can't wait to go abroad in the summer and get shit that will send me into hyperspace.

Great to see Walls and Rated R keeping this thread going. So did I miss much?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

No, you didn't, the discussions have been short and bland since this got moved here and don't compare to the discussions we had in Anything.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Well that sucks , doesn't it. Why did it get moved in the first place? I remember a rant being made poking fun at the thread at then it was moved. I don't see how anyone that goes on this site can poke fun at anythread , espically this.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

edit: On second thought this post was kind of too shady for this forum lol. Woot woot, found what I was looking for anyway I think.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

It got moved cause the mods thought it had become just a general discussion thread or whatever.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Walls said:


> Yeah I don't know what happened here. There was a dream team in here and most of them don't come in here. No clue what happened to Cole, Magic is too good for us now.


Cole got banned for being a rejoiner.

And I'm not too good for this thread or you guys in general. After it got moved I kind of stopped posting as I just dont come into this section. The discussions have also been pretty dry.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I can't wait to get my 2 girls no cup sig of the sedins back, waiting till elimination day on Wednesday.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Going to have so many mushrooms for the summer ftw! And yeah def about to order some 25i and 25c-NBOMe just because I'm curious enough to see if it's a viable LSD alternative.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Going to have so many mushrooms for the summer ftw! And yeah def about to order some 25i and 25c-NBOMe just because I'm curious enough to see if it's a viable LSD alternative.


I've been wanting to "research" the NBOMe series for awhile now, especially 25C-NBOMe, because 2C-C is fucking fantastic. I doubt you'll be disappointed if you try it out. The visuals are amazing, it's sedating, and there's hardly any side effects (for me anyway). The only thing that it's lacking is the LSD headspace. And I don't really think that's a bad thing. It makes it easy to focus on the visuals, hold conversations, and stay calm. LSD has almost sent me over the edge a few times because of the tornado of thoughts whirling through my head.

Let me know if you try them out. I doubt anybody else really knows what the fuck I'm talking about, so I'll end by saying I'm going to smoke myself into a coma tomorrow. I can't wait.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Love how Brad and Super always talk about mushrooms and these other drugs, I don't mind it one bit just kind of surpsied that you guys are into that stuff.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Shrooms are great, you should give them a try.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

bradk said:


> I've been wanting to "research" the NBOMe series for awhile now, especially 25C-NBOMe, because 2C-C is fucking fantastic. I doubt you'll be disappointed if you try it out. The visuals are amazing, it's sedating, and there's hardly any side effects (for me anyway). The only thing that it's lacking is the LSD headspace. And I don't really think that's a bad thing. It makes it easy to focus on the visuals, hold conversations, and stay calm. LSD has almost sent me over the edge a few times because of the tornado of thoughts whirling through my head.
> 
> Let me know if you try them out. I doubt anybody else really knows what the fuck I'm talking about, so I'll end by saying I'm going to smok,e myself into a coma tomorrow. I can't wait.


Yeah I hear they are lacking the 'spituality' of LSD which might be a good or bad thing. Really I'm just hoping they give a bit of energy like real acid and make music sound awesome, I hear the visuals are nice. Think I'm going to get some 500 microgram complexed blotters and go from there. Will be my first ever RC order. Never touched any of the 2C-x series, would love to try 2C-B but it's illegal.

Psychedelics are my personal favorites in the right setting. Just got to know what you're getting yourself into because bad tripping is the worst lol. Not too worried about that these days since I only trip when something awesome is going on instead of whenever like I used to.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Shrooms are awesome.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Eating mushrooms is definitely a feelsweirdman thing. I've had some bizarre shit happen.

One time I ate a quarter, closed my eyes, opened them, and it was 2 hours later lol, must have blacked out in infinity.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I've only done them a couple of times with friends after we went on a massive road trip up north to pick them fresh. It was a few years ago now but I still remember both times clear as day. It's something I really want to do again before it gets too cold in Winter and they stop growing.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Make sure you know what you're picking, if you accidentally eat a few galerinas or something you're pretty fucked. I never found any actives in the wild but it's Ovoid season around here so I'm going to keep looking for the goods.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Magic said:


> Shrooms are great, you should give them a try.


Weed dealer was telling me he had some and to give him a shout, but I think I'll pass especially after reading Super Delfin's story how he woke up 2 hours later after eating them, what a waste of mushrooms, IMO.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Most people wouldn't eat 7 grams it's a very heavy dose, that was during my crazy phase lol. I didn't really go to sleep I was just so out if this world that I blacked out. It was actually one of the most amazing things ever, for it to be 2 hours later in what felt like the blink of an eye. It's basically impossible to sleep for at least 5-6 hours after you eat them. I prefer LSD but it's not readily available, still love mushrooms though.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

What is the experience like? How's it different than the high from weed?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

It's hard to put into words. Tripping isn't really comparable to weed, though sometimes weed can feel a bit psychedelic too. Visually, depending on how much you took, thinks will get hazy, warped, start breathing, flowing, colors take on a new brightness. Close eyed you will also see/think about things. Music you like usually sounds completely amazing, I like to keep it chill in that regard while tripping. Mentally your mind might move a million miles an hour, it might get fixated on a subject which can cause a thought loop/bad trip or cause you to look at things in an entirely new perspective. Sometimes you feel as if you discovered the secrets of the universe, sometimes you might think you're dead or crazy (usually not nearly as scary as it sounds), sometimes you feel you're at one with the world and yourself and it's so peaceful and beautiful it's hard to describe. Usually mushrooms make me a bit sedated so I like to sit and lay down and chill, but moving is nice too. The body load is weird, sometimes very nice and other times a bit awkward and trippy, indescribable, your sense of touch will be strange. One time I was twirling my blanket in my hand and it felt like I was twisting my body like the blanket was a voodoo doll it was awesome lol.

If you're considering doing them I'd recommend around half an eighth to a little over two grams for a first timer to get a good feel for them. Make sure you do them somewhere you feel safe and comfortable and you're in a good mindset. I like to listen to music, draw/paint, laying in dark silence is nice, nitrous is fucking amazing while tripping, and smoking weed is really nice too. If you're stomach is generally a bit iffy you can make tea and strain the solids, it makes for a quicker comeup and less nausea.

I feel like there is a ton more to say, but that's just a general idea. I think people who haven't used psychedelics think it's mostly about the visual effect but really that's not the main component of the trip, it's mostly mental so it's very important to have a good mindset going in.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Happy bicycle day!


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Happy I Finally Got To Smoke That Blackberry Kush I've Been Staring At For Over Two Weeks Day!

I am fucking WRECKED.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> It's hard to put into words. Tripping isn't really comparable to weed, though sometimes weed can feel a bit psychedelic too. Visually, depending on how much you took, thinks will get hazy, warped, start breathing, flowing, colors take on a new brightness. Close eyed you will also see/think about things. Music you like usually sounds completely amazing, I like to keep it chill in that regard while tripping. Mentally your mind might move a million miles an hour, it might get fixated on a subject which can cause a thought loop/bad trip or cause you to look at things in an entirely new perspective. Sometimes you feel as if you discovered the secrets of the universe, sometimes you might think you're dead or crazy (usually not nearly as scary as it sounds), sometimes you feel you're at one with the world and yourself and it's so peaceful and beautiful it's hard to describe. Usually mushrooms make me a bit sedated so I like to sit and lay down and chill, but moving is nice too. The body load is weird, sometimes very nice and other times a bit awkward and trippy, indescribable, your sense of touch will be strange. One time I was twirling my blanket in my hand and it felt like I was twisting my body like the blanket was a voodoo doll it was awesome lol.
> 
> If you're considering doing them I'd recommend around half an eighth to a little over two grams for a first timer to get a good feel for them. Make sure you do them somewhere you feel safe and comfortable and you're in a good mindset. I like to listen to music, draw/paint, laying in dark silence is nice, nitrous is fucking amazing while tripping, and smoking weed is really nice too. If you're stomach is generally a bit iffy you can make tea and strain the solids, it makes for a quicker comeup and less nausea.
> 
> I feel like there is a ton more to say, but that's just a general idea. I think people who haven't used psychedelics think it's mostly about the visual effect but really that's not the main component of the trip, it's mostly mental so it's very important to have a good mindset going in.


Good info never knew any of that before other than music sounds better, No I'm not considering them btw.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I would do muschrooms in a second if I had the knowledge that they were safe and not the wrong ones.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Walls said:


> I would do muschrooms in a second if I had the knowledge that they were safe and not the wrong ones.


Forget buying mushrooms, that's for suckers. All I'll say is 'PF Tek'.


----------



## lobotaro (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi guys, weed is awesome, thanks for listening.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

^ I like this guy. Simple and straight to the point. 


I've to make one of the biggest choices of my life soon , I wonder would muschrooms help me out.  The only thing I'd worry about is the varying levels of psilocybin in Muschrooms. Out of the two hundrded plus mushrooms which have the active psilicybin chemical , most of the mushrooms are very hard to distungish (not just from the votile shrooms). Even a seasoned ethnobotanist has trouble from distungishing mushrooms levels of psilicybin by it's look. Does anyone really do reagent tests do decide it's level? I wouldn't order them either. I'd like to get a level of psilicybin that's very moderate as I'm pretty much a rookie and don't know what to expect.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

wut da haiyl


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

MY NIKKAS!!! Happy 4 20!!!! I'm getting sooo blasted todayy, pretty dim right now in fact, gonna be smoking joint after joint and few blunts with buddies.

I've waited awhile for this day. WOOO! What you guys doing today?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

geraldinhio said:


> ^ I like this guy. Simple and straight to the point.
> 
> 
> I've to make one of the biggest choices of my life soon , I wonder would muschrooms help me out.  The only thing I'd worry about is the varying levels of psilocybin in Muschrooms. Out of the two hundrded plus mushrooms which have the active psilicybin chemical , most of the mushrooms are very hard to distungish (not just from the votile shrooms). Even a seasoned ethnobotanist has trouble from distungishing mushrooms levels of psilicybin by it's look. Does anyone really do reagent tests do decide it's level? I wouldn't order them either. I'd like to get a level of psilicybin that's very moderate as I'm pretty much a rookie and don't know what to expect.


Most mushrooms sold in the street are psilocybe cubensis. There may be some variation in pot ency between batches but usually nothing too extreme. There are different levels of psilocybin between species, but again unless you're picking them yourself or something most likely you're going to get psilocybe cubensis. A good starter dose is about 1.5-2g for this species. Unless you're talking about ordering truffles online or something?


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> And yeah def about to order some 25i and 25c-NBOMe just because I'm curious enough to see if it's a viable LSD alternative.


Pfffft. Well, it looks like your chances of picking this up are shot. The entire research chemical scene was pretty much annihilated today. The owner of the biggest website for RCs was arrested last week and put in federal detention. Pretty much every other big marketplace has been shutdown in fear or because they were seized by the feds. On 4/20 of all days, too. Man, the DEA sure is clever with their busts!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Here is my pickup from today, 7 grams of dank, most of it has been smoked already though.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ lol my old laptop probably had like a gram or two inside of it from me constantly breaking shit up over it. You could see red hairs and shake stuck between every gap.



bradk said:


> Pfffft. Well, it looks like your chances of picking this up are shot. The entire research chemical scene was pretty much annihilated today. The owner of the biggest website for RCs was arrested last week and put in federal detention. Pretty much every other big marketplace has been shutdown in fear or because they were seized by the feds. On 4/20 of all days, too. Man, the DEA sure is clever with their busts!


Really? All I've read about is that the main drug site on TOR got busted, I used to be a member there but never wanted to get anything outright illegal through the mail so never fucked with it other than browsing. Also read about some people who had a shitload of synthetic cannabinoids and "bath salts" (lol) got busted but I don't do any of that crap either.

Site I'm looking to order from is located in Poland actually.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That weed is gorgeous. I'm not smoking until next Monday, need a week off. Been high almost all the time lately. Although, I did go 2 months without it at all, so I guess I was making up for lost time.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, It's fucking bomb, got high for 4 hours with just a .4 joint, never before has it happened, this shit was the best pickup I've ever done.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I need a milligram scale. To eBay I go! Also in the market for 1000 to 3000 glowsticks.

Also, unrelated set up an appointment to get a tattoo this summer. July 28, could've got in a few weeks before but I got too many outdoor plans in the first part of July to abuse my new ink with the sun. Super excited, plus I already got an idea for the other arm... probably later this year.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Don't get a shitty scale that costs 20 bucks. I did and it is god awful. Even after I calibrated it the readings were different every time, and they were always off by 4-5 milligrams. Complete waste of money that could potentially kill you if you're measuring substances active at the 1 mg range.

I tried OG Kush for the first time last week and have been smoking it pretty much nonstop since then. Definitely not a strain for the daytime, though, it makes me feel like I took a handful of morphine. It's so fucking good, and easily the best weed I've ever tried.

Time to go back to my daily routine of getting baked and playing Tribes: Ascend until I pass out.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

bradk said:


> Don't get a shitty scale that costs 20 bucks. I did and it is god awful. Even after I calibrated it the readings were different every time, and they were always off by 4-5 milligrams. Complete waste of money that could potentially kill you if you're measuring substances active at the 1 mg range.


Thanks for the heads up I'll probably try to get one that's a little better than that then. While the substances I'm thinking about weighing aren't needing complete accuracy down to the milligram (4-HO-MET, 4-AcO-DMT, MDMA/MDA) I'd still like a decent bit of accuracy.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I just bought a $15 scale, I don't man I heard from many people cheap scales are fine too, I'm sure it'll work fine.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Rated R™ said:


> I just bought a $15 scale, I don't man I heard from many people cheap scales are fine too, I'm sure it'll work fine.


As long as you're weighing shit out that's .5 grams or more then cheap scales work fine. I've never had a problem with cheaper .1 or .01 gram scales. If you're weighing stuff out that's the size of a grain of sand, though, then you're going to want to shell out the extra cash and get yourself a decent milligram (.001) scale.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I got the to the tenth scale. so 5.83, so it'll do I assume.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I remember back in the day when I first started blazing we had a hand scale lol, shit sucked. Digital scales were a bit more pricy than they are today, me and my friend went in halves and got a .1g scale that was fucking ridiculously huge for like $50 or $60.

But yeah, the stuff I need to weigh needs to be done fairly accurately. I have a .01g scale that I trusted for molly and even DMT, but for stuff that's a little less forgiving I figure it's worth shelling out the extra for a decent milligram scale for safety reasons. I don't want to go in expecting a moderate experience and end up in another dimension for several hours.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Unless you're dealing, you don't need a scale imo. Hence why I don't and have never owned a scale.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Walls said:


> Unless you're dealing, you don't need a scale imo. Hence why I don't and have never owned a scale.


A lot of people around the world get ripped of some bud by their dealers, happens every hour to hundreds, and a scale is not imporant?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That just creates more problems than it solves. Why isn't your guy weighing it in front of you anyway? My guy has never not weighed it in front of me and if you think the person is ripping you off, you shouldn't go to them anyway. But I've been going to the same person forever now and we have a rock solid relationship. We work with each other and we don't fuck each other over.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Because dealers can get in major shit if have a scale on them, no dealer carries a scale with them.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Every dealer that has ever brought it to me has always brought a scale, I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

fuck dick. i broke it into pieces. had some no idea


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

What do you mean? Like you had some somewhere, didn't know if and accidentally broke it into pieces? If so, so what? Smoke that shit.

Lately I've been considering exclusively switching to edibles. It takes me a long time to get high due to my ridiculous tolerance and I cannot stand the process of smoking anymore. I'm tired of fucking my lungs up with it being so harsh, tired of coughing, everything. If I just eat it all the time I will 1. Use way less and 2. Be higher for way longer. Only problem is, I live in a town house and while it's almost as big as a normal house, we're attached to other houses as well and I wouldn't be able to mask the smell while making cookies or whatever. That shit fucking smells and for a long time too.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Walls said:


> What do you mean? Like you had some somewhere, didn't know if and accidentally broke it into pieces? If so, so what? Smoke that shit.
> 
> Lately I've been considering exclusively switching to edibles. It takes me a long time to get high due to my ridiculous tolerance and I cannot stand the process of smoking anymore. I'm tired of fucking my lungs up with it being so harsh, tired of coughing, everything. If I just eat it all the time I will 1. Use way less and 2. Be higher for way longer. Only problem is, I live in a town house and while it's almost as big as a normal house, we're attached to other houses as well and I wouldn't be able to mask the smell while making cookies or whatever. That shit fucking smells and for a long time too.


Make some Firecrackers. All it takes is some weed, saltine crackers, peanut butter (preferably organic), and an oven. I've made them a few different times and each time there was little to no odor. If it did stink a little bit it was nothing a candle couldn't mask. You should give them a try, they're easy as hell to make and definitely do the trick.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmm, sounds interesting. I'll have to Google that shit.

Edit - It's in the oven now. Will report back on how it went.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I tried making firecrackers few months ago, failed miserably both times.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I read a very in-depth tutorial on how to do them and when I made them and cooked them, it was uber easy. Whenever I've eaten weed before, takes a bit more than an hour or so to take effect. Ate it like 15ish mins ago, so we'll see.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice. Hopefully they work well for you, man. How many did you end up eating?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Had 3, did them perfectly. Nothing happened. Not really that pissed, I still have enough left to be good for the night.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao made 3? damnn even If I had lots of weed I wouldn't make 3 of something that I don't even know iis going to work correctly.

Should of just made 1 and seen if you did it right, than make more, that's what I did, but whatever it's your weed.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not stupid, it's not like I packed all 3 to the brink. lulz at me wasting one leaf of weed. Like I said, I had enough for the night so I was fine.

Speaking of weed, I had a very interesting thing happen to me tonight.

So, I was going to pick some up for tonight for the fiance and I and I was told it would be there for me when I got there. So I went over there and my guy is there and his gf is with him as well, as she normally is. He said he had to run out and go get it because he wasn't able to grab it before and told me to just wait there until he got back. I was a little annoyed, but I figured w/e because he has amazing weed and it's worth the wait. So his gf and I are talking and she starts going on about how they aren't working together anymore and how they have a bit of a open relationship, she asked me if my fiance and I were like that if I was good at keeping secrets. I started to get uncomfortable because the last thing I need is for my guy to come in and think something is going on and freak out and stab me or have any number of shady people he knows come fuck me up down the line. She then asked me if she looked good, as she was trying something new with her hair. I said she looked fine and then joked that I just roll out of bed this pretty. I was just joking,trying to ease the obvious tension in the air. She then goes on to say how hot I am and it just got super weird. And on top of it, she's hot as fuck. Like, ridiculously good looking.

As she's still talking to me my guy comes back in with it and she tenses up and shoots me a look like "Shut the fuck up, don't say a word", and, honestly, I'm not going to tell him because he has awesome weed and I'm not willing to jeopardize that for myself. I told my fiance as soon as I got home, as she deserved to know. She wasn't happy with her, as we've known them for years now and it's just kinda shocking coming from her. But my fiance isn't mad at me, which is a plus. She wouldn't have a reason anyway, I can't help what other chicks do. I said no and came directly and told her, my hands are clean.

But that bitch is crazy, her man was out of the house for like 20 mins and she was trying to get me to fuck her.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Firecrackers suck, I never had any noticeable effect always wished I just blazed it up. Tolerance was always ridiculous though and I thinks the buds I used could've been better. Better off making butter for edibles, might make some green dragon for the summer too.

Blazed up for the first time in almost two months this weekend, wasn't bad but I think I don't really like weed as much as I used to. Just seemed boring. Will be getting insanely baked tonight just because I want to see if that next level shit is what I'm looking for lol. Wish I could trip but just been so busy.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

You just packed all to the brink? Walls maybe that's why they didn't work, .I've read that you should put at least 1 gram in one cracker.

Just picked up, how much you guys think this is?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd say between 6-7 just from a glance. It looks beautiful, I'm jealous of the weed you get. The weed I get is really good but I'm not stupid enough to think mine is better than yours. Location, location, location.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Ontario and Alberta aren't too far off, Ontario has amazing bud, no?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

They are totally far off in the weed department, unfortunately. We do have good weed here, don't get me wrong. And recently my guy has gotten AMAZING shit compared to what he used to get, so that's good. But it's not as good as the weed you're getting, I've had some of it from out there recently and it's considerably better. I can put it like this: With my normal shit, I can sit here and in about 2 hours smoke about 7 grams and be high. With the stuff from out there, I smoked for about 30 mins, a little over a gram, and was completely blasted for about 4 hours.

As I said before it's location. You guys have the California equivalent of weed out there while we have normal to above average shit here.

Also, how much was that weed? Was I correct or was I off?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

$40, I asked someone else and they also said it looked like a quarter, I guess it's just the pictures.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

You get that much for $40? In Australia we get 3-3.5g for $50 8*D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah but our weed is pretty shit.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah that sucks for you guys, way too overpriced down there, heard quarters are like $100, that's fucked up cause I could honestly get half O for that price.

What's even better is here dank and mids are the same price, dealers don't sell different strains for different prices, whether it be 5 grams of Purple Kush or Schwag, both will be $50.

It's different for Aussies, right? the higher quality buds are worth more than mids.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Rated R™ said:


> Yeah that sucks for you guys, way too overpriced down there, heard quarters are like $100, that's fucked up cause I could honestly get half O for that price.


You are so fucking lucky. 100 dollars for a quarter of high quality weed is a deal where I live. I almost always have to pay 120 fucking dollars for a quarter. It's outrageous. I always buy it, though. I hate smoking weed that looks and tastes like shit just as much as spending shitloads of money on good weed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao @ these prices. best weed for good prices, BC is the place to live. :kobe3

also wanted to say I probably had my biggest derp in awhile while I was blazing. We were hotboxing my friend's washroom and after a couple of bowls I accidently ended up blow into the pipe instead of inhaling and caused the weed to fly out of the bowl. pissed my friend off because it was his weed, but the rest of us had a pretty good laugh. :lmao


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, that shit isn't cool if it's your weed. I've done that before. But then again, I've literally never shared my weed with anyone else except for my fiance so unless I or she does that, I'm not at risk of someone doing that. All the times I've smoked with other people, it's been their weed. That's one part of the weed movement I never got behind, being so generous with the weed. Honestly, this shit is expensive, fuck that.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I usually get more than I share so I like the concept. :side:

one of my friend's recently got caught as well by his mom. He had 3 bongs, a pipe, 2 grinders, and a half ounce taken away from him. The half ounce and one of the bongs ere new too(I think the bong was like $70) which I found hilaious as he totally deserved. He was blazing in his own room, as he has been for awhile, and his mother finally came into his room while he was blazing at night to catch him.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That's why having your own house is awesome.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Magic you're friend is retarded, who keeps 3 bongs and doesn't expect to be caught? let alone in their Parents house, he had it coming.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

So, apparently my threesome is happening tonight. It was supposed to happen twice before to no avail, so who the fuck knows.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rated R™ said:


> Magic you're friend is retarded, who keeps 3 bongs and doesn't expect to be caught? let alone in their Parents house, he had it coming.


the bongs weren't the reason he was caught. she walked in(she was going to tell him something) on him blazing. after that she went through his shit in his room and found all his stuff and took it from him.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Me and my girlfriend smoke everyday! I work a 9-5 job to pay my bills. I make music and regularly socialise. But do you know what time i look forward to most, in bed smoking a "bedtime biff" as we call it - heaven!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Cloverleaf said:


> Me and my girlfriend smoke everyday! I work a 9-5 job to pay my bills. I make music and regularly socialise. But do you know what time i look forward to most, in bed smoking a "bedtime biff" as we call it - heaven!


I would love to have your life man. 

Own house, decent job, sexy girl who smokes weed and lives with me. AMAZING.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Aside from the job, that's how I gots it. Makes smoking weed much easier. Especially considering weed makes me horny as fuck, helps that the wife lives with me. Plus, I just got done talking to the other chick, apparently tonight is a good so wish me luck


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, I need to work, it's an ego thing, can't just be smoking weed without working hard for it.

I hate just sitting around the house, also my high's are so much better when I walk home after work and just spark the joint up


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

How's the love life going, Rated R? Have you gotten laid since your trip? And be honest.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I came back 6 months ago, of course I've gotten laid since but honestly you had no reason to ask that at this point.

Oh and btw I wasn't making fun of you or anything for not working If that's what you think, so don't get upset or anything, I was talking about myself and how I live life.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

lulz, dude I didn't mean it like that at all. I didn't take offense to what you said, so I wasn't like "so how's you're love life". Was just making conversation,it's 5:15 am here, I'm bored as fuck


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Think I will sample 500ug of some 25i-NBOMe tomorrow evening. Been a good 6+ month hiatus from any psychedelics so I'm kind of excited. Got some n2o on hand also, this should be fun.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

So my fiance and I went to get some weed yesterday and it was just my guy's girl there again and the nutty bitch started talking about open relationships in front of both of us, when she had to know I was going to tell my fiance about the previous time. This bitch is crazy, my fiance would end her. Surprised she didn't.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Who's getting high? almost 12:30 here and I'm about to light up!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I was blazing at four. we smoked 10 bowls, but im done for the night.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Threesome update: Didn't happen. The chick has a really bad ear infection, shit was even leaking out. Not cool for fun time, obviously. Apparently it's happening tomorrow now (Sunday). If not, this chick can go fuck herself. If it were up to me, we wouldn't be doing it with her at all by now because she's kinda done something similar on two separate occasions now and I'm tired of it. But the wife really wants to fuck her and convinced me to give her one more shot. After some verbal reminders of all things possible in said situation from my fiance, I then gave her one chance.

I'm ok if it doesn't happen though, I checked that one off my to do list a long time ago.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I fucking love blazing at night, just smoked another bowl right now and wow is my high intense.

Night > Day.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I work at a domino's, where we have a conveyor belt oven aet at 502 degrees F. I want to make some stuffed cheesey bread(stuffed with weeand cheese). Will this work? Evrrything we cook takes about 6 mins to go through the oven fully cooked. We have all sorts of cheese, alfredo sauce, lots of other sauces too. Will these cook weed right? 

Edit: we have an exhaust van to keep the temperature diwn and take some of the smell away. Will it reek like weed though?


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

You're Pretty Good said:


> I work at a domino's, where we have a conveyor belt oven aet at 502 degrees F. I want to make some stuffed cheesey bread(stuffed with weeand cheese). Will this work? Evrrything we cook takes about 6 mins to go through the oven fully cooked. We have all sorts of cheese, alfredo sauce, lots of other sauces too. Will these cook weed right?
> 
> Edit: we have an exhaust van to keep the temperature diwn and take some of the smell away. Will it reek like weed though?


Don't try and cook with weed where you work you fucking goof. Jesus christ, what a stupid idea. Yeah, it might work since cheese has a high fat content which is what you need to activate the THC, but I don't know. What I do know, though, is that it WILL reek and you'll probably get caught. Do you honestly want to risk your job and risk getting arrested because you want to get stoned off some Domino's cheesy weed bread?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

:lmao

Dude, you're entire store would fucking reek of weed. And for awhile, too. I say go for it just so you can tell us the story about how you got fired from it :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Walls said:


> :lmao
> 
> Dude, you're entire store would fucking reek of weed. And for awhile, too. I say go for it just so you can tell us the story about how you got fired from it :lmao


Damn, didn't realize. Even ibside dough? And with an exhaust fan? I mean cinnamon bread smells strong, but I didnt ever cook any weed thing ever, so I had no idea.

Wait, if I just sprinkle some on top of fresh out of the oven pizza, will that work?


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

You're Pretty Good said:


> Damn, didn't realize. Even ibside dough? And with an exhaust fan? I mean cinnamon bread smells strong, but I didnt ever cook any weed thing ever, so I had no idea.
> 
> Wait, if I just sprinkle some on top of fresh out of the oven pizza, will that work?


No. That would be as effective as eating weed out of a bag, which is useless. Sprinkling it on top of a pizza and then cooking it won't work either. The weed can't be exposed or the THC will cook out of whatever it is you're making.

I think it's best you stick to smoking until you've done some research on how to properly make edibles.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I need more edibles. The last time I ate one I was high for 9 hours straight and figured out the perfect solution to 3 big problems I was having in my life at the time. I might also be getting shrooms soon too, found a guy I think I can trust.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

bradk said:


> No. That would be as effective as eating weed out of a bag, which is useless. Sprinkling it on top of a pizza and then cooking it won't work either. The weed can't be exposed or the THC will cook out of whatever it is you're making.
> 
> I think it's best you stick to smoking until you've done some research on how to properly make edibles.


Alright, thanks. Im going to put it into stuffed cheesey bread and see what's what. Here is to empkoyment!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

You guys...you guys...guess what. It worked great. And it barely smelled. I put the cheesey bread in a pan, covered it with some screens, cooked it, put a whole lot of garlic on the bread (we normally do but I put more on) and am having a great night.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Awesome that it worked out for you, must have been fun there being high.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

[email protected] how no one gives a shit about walls sex lif.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

RevolverSnake said:


> [email protected] how no one gives a shit about walls sex lif.


lol. I don't know, I just have trouble believing his stories most of the times.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Walls said:


> Awesome that it worked out for you, must have been fun there being high.


tonight we did this:
). sent some tin foil in a pan through the oven with butter oil and bud.
2.) repeated 3 times 
3.) let it sit on out heat rack (where we put people's pizza before they come pick it up)
4.) 1 hour later we mixed the butter into marinara sauce and put it on pizza, then cooked it.

waiting a little to see it work.

EDIT: FUCKE YES! Wokring good.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rated R™ said:


> lol. I don't know, I just have trouble believing his stories most of the times.


If he was lying about his stories then I'm pretty sure he would have had this threesome 6 months ago and it wouldn't have been delayed like 100 times. He really has no reason to lie about a delayed threesome that seems like it's never actually going to happen. 8*D


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Wesson said:


> If he was lying about his stories then I'm pretty sure he would have had this threesome 6 months ago and it wouldn't have been delayed like 100 times. He really has no reason to lie about a delayed threesome that seems like it's never actually going to happen. 8*D


It isn't going to happen, not with that chick at least. She came up with some other excuse, my fiance and I just think she's just gotten cold feet but doesn't want us to move on to someone else, if that makes any sense. 

And Magic or whatever the hell your name is now is right, wouldn't I just say I had the fucking thing if I was lying, as opposed to saying it actually didn't happen 3 fucking times and now a 4th? Use your head, son. I've never lied to anyone on here and I'm not going to start now, especially over something so stupid.

And I'm aware that probably no one cares about my sex life and that's fine but if one of you guys was going to have a three way, I'd want to hear about that shit just for the story. Plus, was just trying to move things along in here as it's a barren wasteland in here compared to how it used to be.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Walls said:


> It isn't going to happen, not with that chick at least. She came up with some other excuse, my fiance and I just think she's just gotten cold feet but doesn't want us to move on to someone else, if that makes any sense.
> 
> And Magic or whatever the hell your name is now is right, wouldn't I just say I had the fucking thing if I was lying, as opposed to saying it actually didn't happen 3 fucking times and now a 4th? Use your head, son. I've never lied to anyone on here and I'm not going to start now, especially over something so stupid.
> 
> And I'm aware that probably no one cares about my sex life and that's fine but if one of you guys was going to have a three way, I'd want to hear about that shit just for the story. Plus, was just trying to move things along in here as it's a barren wasteland in here compared to how it used to be.


I've not had a threesome myself, I was offered one when I was out smashed though and turned it down as neither of the girls was my girlfriend at the time and I dont cheat. 

Funny thing is my mate who was out with me had gone home and the same two girls text him asking if he was interested. He replied "hell yeah" and rode his bike (random i know) to the nightclub to wait for them. BUT, they had decided to leave and walk to his house and they must have just missed each other.

By the time my mate got back to his house, the two girls were obviously pretty damn horny. So he finds them in his greenhouse going down on each other. Needless to say he joined them and text me the glorious news in the morning. LAD!

Looking back I dont remember thinking they were serious when they asked me, I must have thought it was a test or some shit. I regret it now though, cause my Mrs at the time is a sket. We broke up and within 2 months she had a boob job and was pregnant. SKET!


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

You have the greatest sig in the history of this board, Cloverleaf.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

So I conquered mizing weed into Domino's Pizza. what easier ways can I just heat it up and add it to food? I keep finding forums and articles debating whether or not you _need_ to or _not need_ to heat it up to _activate_ it. So, no offense to anyone here, but I'll have a hard time believing anyone's views. That being said, I hear you can mix it into ice cream or a frosty (from Wendy's) and get high off that; anyone have actual stories or advice? I'll try all sorts of stuff, but will be very hesitant.


----------



## Wünsch (May 16, 2012)

I do smoke? No 

But sometimes i´m wearing a smoking


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

The fuck? Sometimes I wearing a smoking too though so I can't hate.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

wut?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

http://cinemagr.am/show/2972628

This is an animated video/picture thing I made using cinemagram for iphone!

Neverending irish waterfall! BLAZED!!!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> The fuck? Sometimes I wearing a smoking too though so I can't hate.





Walls said:


> wut?


:lmao yeah that makes no sense.



Cloverleaf said:


> http://cinemagr.am/show/2972628
> 
> This is an animated video/picture thing I made using cinemagram for iphone!
> 
> Neverending irish waterfall! BLAZED!!!


That's pretty sick I'm going to try it out today.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Weed cookies and OG Kush. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rated R™;11450442 said:


> lol. I don't know, I just have trouble believing his stories most of the times.





Wesson said:


> If he was lying about his stories then I'm pretty sure he would have had this threesome 6 months ago and it wouldn't have been delayed like 100 times. He really has no reason to lie about a delayed threesome that seems like it's never actually going to happen. 8*D


^^^



Walls said:


> And Magic or whatever the hell your name is now is right, wouldn't I just say I had the fucking thing if I was lying, as opposed to saying it actually didn't happen 3 fucking times and now a 4th? Use your head, son. I've never lied to anyone on here and I'm not going to start now, especially over something so stupid.


did you even read what I said? I basically said what you said.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Wesson said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> did you even read what I said? I basically said what you said.


Walls clearly knew you believed him, he said "whatever the hell your name is now" because you keep changing your name, not because he's upset with you. Why was that so confusing to you?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I missed the words "is right". 8*D


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Smoked some 'lemon haze' last night at my friends house and he cooked some Salmon dish that was AMAZING! Feel a bit stoned-over today at work though, should have had a one skin on the way I guess to "level me out".


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Just smoked a bowl 4 am, chilling listening to some beats, going to pass out soon.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Do any of you watch wrestling high? Sorry if been asked before.

I do now, didn't used to but it's just sooooo much better that way.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

bradk said:


> Weed cookies and OG Kush. Mmmmmmmm


what is OG kush? and how do _you_ make your weed cookies?



FreakyZo said:


> Do any of you watch wrestling high? Sorry if been asked before.
> I do now, didn't used to but it's just sooooo much better that way.


a lot. I usually don't eat while watching tv, but I like to get high and devour a whole pizza while watching any PPV


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Wrestling high is far better. Speaking of wrestling, I'm like in this weird mid-state with wrestling, so to speak. I don't really like it anymore because of MMA and I only skim Raw every week and don't even bother with SD. I thought WM 28 was terrible in all forms, yet I read all the hype about Punk/Bryan from OTL and watched it and thought it was fucking great. It's an odd situation.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

No doubt, some programs are just so interesting, I know a lot of people that say they hate "fake" wrestling but those same people come back the next day saying how much they enjoyed a particular promo from RAW.

WWE is just that good even when every feud isn't hot, there will still be something interesting somewhere on the show.

About to bun a bowl in a few minutes, cant wait need this high pretty badly tough day.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

ok. just smoked 2 bowls, watching Smackdown. Santino and Ricardo sequence is amazing right now!


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

You're Pretty Good said:


> ok. just smoked 2 bowls, watching Smackdown. Santino and Ricardo sequence is amazing right now!


Dare I say, the only way to watch smackdown? :cool2


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

spiderman cartoon from the 90's is what I watch.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Watched series 5 of lost last night baked to fuck. 

Amazing series when high as a kite.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Haven't in a while, really should.

Since, you know, it's a fucking plant. 
Not a drug.
Which happens to be healthy. 

Yeah.


----------



## robby.ag0ny (May 2, 2011)

You're Pretty Good said:


> spiderman cartoon from the 90's is what I watch.


It's all about the original Thundercats for me


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm completely blitzkrieg'ed right now, which probably isn't smart considering in about 2 hours I'm going grocery shopping :lmao


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Walls said:


> I'm completely blitzkrieg'ed right now, which probably isn't smart considering in about 2 hours I'm going grocery shopping :lmao


I'm wishing you all the luck in the world and making a pridiction: 

*Chocolate and crisps > Vegetables and salad*

_(Crisps = chips)_


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

2 hours you'll be fine Walls, especially if you have a high tolerance.

EDIT - Oh seen the time you posted, damn you go shopping really early 7 am?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Place opens at 8 and they have this massive $1 sale where all sorts of shit is on sale and people go insane over it, you have to get there early or else you're fucked. I was still high when I got there, probably due to me smoking a rare joint before getting on the bus. I'm quite positive the bus driver knew I was high, as he was standing about 3 feet from me smoking a cig the entire time and I can't see how he didn't smell it. Oh well. But I cleaned up in that place, got about $300 worth of food for $97. The grocery store is No Frills, their logo is a fucking banana :lmao But they do this type of sale like 3 times a year and I always capitalize on it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Shit! that's prety good prices, I wish there were more sales like that around here.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I wonder what it would taste like if you took every single edible item in a chain food store (cooking what needs cooked of course), threw all that shit into a blender, and ate it.

Sour Patch Kids + Shrimp + Ham + BBQ sauce + Nacho cheese = FTW?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

How fucking high were you when you came up with that and be honest. Because that's such a high thing to think about.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Extremely. I think I crushed a Gatorade and ate a Clif bar immediately after posting that.

Think I'm going to finish my buds on Saturday while tripping and take a few weeks break. Been going at it hard recently.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Smoking a joint in 15 minutes, hope I get blazed, cause the last few days have been pretty fucking boring.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Going to smoke a bit later and gorilla fuck my fiance. She doesn't even know it's coming, poor her.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Took too much of my molly last night now I only have one dose left lol, will save it for All Good but I was supposed to save some for my friend too. Ah well, I got my mecke/marquis/simons reagents so I'll be stocking up on a few grams while I'm at All Good.

Not sure if this shit will make it to July actually I might just eat the rest next weekend, fuck it doesn't make much of a difference now. On the plus side I have plenty of other goodies. I'm thinking I'll eat some 25i-NBOMe for Phish in 3 weeks.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Going to bun in a bit about to pick up either a quarter or eighth of kush, wondering about any good tv shows?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Wish I had some buds but will wait until the weekend to by a fresh bag. Or maybe this week if my boy's sour diesel connect comes through because the shit I tasted this weekend was pretty damn good and I'd like to have some. Very excited to taste some 4-HO-MET next weekend, this one sounds extremely promising. Visuals are supposed to be kicked up a notch compared to the level of mental effects, and I hear good things about the humor inherent in this trip. I'm thinking approx 20mg is good to start with for me. Might combine with a healthy dose of MDMA once first alerts are felt. Will definitely need some good weed. Boooyah!

I have to laugh when my coworkers/boss asks me what I'm doing during the weekend. If you only fucking knew...


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Just popped to shop to buy Kingys (king sized rizlas) and decided that as I'm bound to run out I'd buy £6's worth and stock up.

Now that's forward planning.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

First time blazing in ages. Time to start watching Game Of Thrones I suppose.  Got my self some nice blonde(ish) pollen.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Your sig is fucking awesome. Best shoot interview of all time, without question. It's amazing high or sober.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

I have never watched it high as far as I remember but I can only guess how good it would be. :lmao Their second shoot should be out soon too. Here's the trailer if you haven't seen it yet. :mark:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmm, I see no weed or booze. Might not be as good. But their first one is beyond epic and is one of the funniest things I've ever seen. Never change your sig though, it's the perfect caption from that interview. They tell it like it is too, which is refreshing.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm going to watch that shoot right now, fucking dim lol.

Let's see what It's like.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Have fun, it's fantastic. I'll probably end up watching it later today actually, I burned it to a disc because I loved it so much.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes , the preview for the second doesn't look no where as good as the first but I still have high hopes. I must of watched the first shoot about 6 times now , haven't watched it in a year so it's well overdue another watch. The bit about Boner being dead is one of my favourite lines ever, Kendrick's reaction was just priceless. :lmao The bits about Benoit too were great. 


Walls , did you ever see Project Paul London? It's pretty great , it's Paul at the prime when he was losing his mind.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll have to watch that shit I love funny shoot interviews. Hopefully it's on par with PG-13's, Jamie Dundee is ridiculous.

edit: a lil blazed and noided out for no real reason lol


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

geraldinhio said:


> Walls , did you ever see Project Paul London? It's pretty great , it's Paul at the prime when he was losing his mind.


I'd like to see that, is there a link to the video?


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Rated R™ said:


> I'd like to see that, is there a link to the video?


It's pretty impossible to find this or the London and Kendrick shoot online since Megaupload , Fileshare etc closed. 

I'd request it in the multimedia section , someone might reupload them. Dailymotion is great too, have a look there. 

[Edit] I also requested London and Kendrick's faces and smilies and got them. YES! :kendrick :lmao


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Was good guys, I'm pretty right dim right now, smoked a joint of mad kush, have you guys ever smoked creeper bud?

It's funny cause you'll smoke the bud and don't get high till like 15 mins later, you'll sit there and be like what a waste, and than the high creeps up on you, messed up shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

shrooms tonight. can't wait. :mark:

I actually didn't want to do them this week since I have exams coming up, but fuck it, it's Friday.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Was offered some shrooms tonight (to buy), way too expensive at the time, but I would have. Let us know, good/bad?


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Rated R™ said:


> Was good guys, I'm pretty right dim right now, smoked a joint of mad kush, have you guys ever smoked creeper bud?
> 
> It's funny cause you'll smoke the bud and don't get high till like 15 mins later, you'll sit there and be like what a waste, and than the high creeps up on you, messed up shit.


I don't know if it's just me but I never feel the high instantly. I leave it like twenty minutes to judge the high. I suppose you are getting a lot better bud then me though so you could feel the high almost instantly. I hate generic bud.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rated R™ said:


> Was good guys, I'm pretty right dim right now, smoked a joint of mad kush, have you guys ever smoked creeper bud?
> 
> It's funny cause you'll smoke the bud and don't get high till like 15 mins later, you'll sit there and be like what a waste, and than the high creeps up on you, messed up shit.



I've had weed a few times recently that was like that. I smoked probably 5 bongs in a row, was getting pissed because literally nothing was happening. 45 mins later it hit me in a wave and I got blasted. Would have been better if it didn't hit me while having dinner at my mother's, but w/e.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Rated R™ said:


> Was good guys, I'm pretty right dim right now, smoked a joint of mad kush, have you guys ever smoked creeper bud?
> 
> It's funny cause you'll smoke the bud and don't get high till like 15 mins later, you'll sit there and be like what a waste, and than the high creeps up on you, messed up shit.


It's awesome because the weed I currently have reminds me of a creeper, but not. When I have a session with this stuff (Vanilla Kush), I get two different highs. The second after I exhale I'm immediately hit with a super energetic head high that lasts for like 30 minutes. Once those 30 minutes are up, though, a REALLY strong body high creeps up on me and lays me out for the next couple of hours. I fucking love it, because it gives you the best of both worlds all in one bud.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

It must have something to do with your body at the time, versus the kind of weed. For example, if I'm just chilling sitting around and smoke, it takes a little while to kick in (maybe like 20 - 30 minutes). But if I smoke up right after a work out or doing some physical activity, it kicks in fast. Maybe because my heart rate or metabolism is high right then???


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

The best time for me to smoke is when I'm really tired. For some reason, I get super blazed really fast when I'm really tired. Problem is, I have insomnia and it's not uncommon for me to be up for 3 days and then sleep 2 hours and be up for another 3.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Holy shit I feel fucking spacey right now. I'm stoned out of my mind with a retarded fish frog mushroom hangover. Definitely not much going on in my brain compartments at the moment.

It was a great trip, though. I thought I was going to lose it at first, but then again, I almost always feel that way after I take a hallucinogen. It finally turned around after the first couple hours, though, and the remainder of the trip was great. I spent like 6 hours standing on the shore of the Mississippi river wading around barefoot in the water, talking out problems with a few buddies and getting stoned out of my mind. It was fucking amazing.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I love smoking outdoors, last time I blazed right by Lake Louis in Banff and holy fuck was I tripping hard, best outdoor high experience easily.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

shrooms...are just....the best experience. We did the them last night since we couldn't get them Friday(fucking dealer said it was too late) so we just settled for some hash on friday. Yesterday was just mind blowingly awesome. It will probably be the last time I do shrooms, but it was fun as fuck. Walls you really need to try them.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

It was fun as fuck but you're not trying them again? I believe you Wes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

shrooms aren't exactly a drug I want to do often nor do I want to be doing them in uni. so yeah, I'm not doing them again.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I love blowing loud, even though I have to go out my way to get it lol.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Wesson said:


> shrooms aren't exactly a drug I want to do *often* nor do I want to be doing them in uni. so yeah, I'm not doing them again.


You said it was probably your last time doing them, but now I see you'll still try it once in awhile.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Leave the guy be there Robocop, who apparently got banned :lmao What did he do?

And UDK (fuck your name changes, I'll always call you that) I've been considering it more and more as of late. Getting them has never been a problem, it's just my own insecurities that have prevented me from doing them on multiple occasions. Especially after my Salvia experience.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I didn't exactly ask for this name. 8*D

lol why was Rated R banned?

and the shrooms I had actually gave us each a bad trip at some point in the night(bar one of my friends that was just laughing the whole night). the shit we were thinking about was pretty crazy, especially one of my friends that wanted to "fuck society" and just leave to go live in the wilderness.

the quote of the night was easly that same friend coming back from the pond, it's a place we hiked to but we split up after awhile since some of us wanted to go back to the house(including me as I was freaking the fuck out up there), and saying "WHAT IS?!?". :lmao no idea where the fuck he was going with that but I couldn't stop laughing. he also threw everything on his computer desk onto the ground without even realizing what he was doing(just a clean sweep of everything off of the desk).


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm worried about having a bad trip, like I did with Salvia. Although in a sense the Salvia trip taught me a very valuable lesson, so I did get something positive out of it, I guess. If I were to do shrooms, I would do the weakest, bitchiest amount at first to ease into it. I thought I was being conservative with the amount of Salvia I smoked but I was wrong and paid for it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Not gonna lie. I'm kind of worried to try shrooms. Some old guy at work tells me he did them a lot, and he always got sick. But, must have been a good trip if he kept doing them.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Walls said:


> I'm worried about having a bad trip, like I did with Salvia. Although in a sense the Salvia trip taught me a very valuable lesson, so I did get something positive out of it, I guess. If I were to do shrooms, I would do the weakest, bitchiest amount at first to ease into it. I thought I was being conservative with the amount of Salvia I smoked but I was wrong and paid for it.


You won't know until you try. When you smoke salvia, you're pretty much blasted into an alternate psychotic dimension for like 15 minutes, so of course it's going to be fucking terrible. It's a drug that's known to be unenjoyable. Mushrooms aren't, so don't psych yourself out with that. And even if your trip is bad, you'll still learn a lot about yourself.

For me, mushrooms become more relaxing as the trip progresses. The first couple of hours have always been the worst. I'm constantly thinking "Great, I just poisoned myself and I'm going to be tripping balls for like 8 hours. Hope I don't get arrested and die." But even with that mentality, I've yet to have a bad trip on mushrooms. After awhile, you finally realize you have to accept what's going on and let the drug do it's work. If you fight it, you won't win, and your trip is guaranteed to be fucking terrible.

Start low and make sure you are in the place you want to be, surrounded by the people you want to be with. Your surroundings are KEY.



You're Pretty Good said:


> Not gonna lie. I'm kind of worried to try shrooms. Some old guy at work tells me he did them a lot, and he always got sick. But, must have been a good trip if he kept doing them.


Weed always helped to get rid of the nausea.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The trick to preventing a bad trip from shrooms is to go in with a good mindset. Right before you consume them don't think of the negatives, only think of the positives. You also want to do shrooms with only people you are close to and get along with well because throughout your trip you guys are all going to want to do shit, but then the one guy you aren't close to will be like "Nah, fuck that I don't wanna do that. Let's do this instead" and then that kills your mood.

The times I did shrooms I learned so much. I have an appreciation for nature that I never had before. I used to litter everywhere without thinking about it. Now I think twice before I do it.

Fun stuff, will be doing them again soon.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I had some stomach pains right after we ate the shrooms. they went away eventually, always do. I was also very lightheaded the day after, which has never happened before, which was kind of weird. I think I was just sick though.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Shrooms FTW! Man I used to eat the shit out of mushrooms, I must have done them at least 40 times. Once you go over an eighth shit starts to get really weird most of the time, although lesser amounts can put you in the zone too. I'm not too big into them these days, still love them but just can't see myself using them like I used to.

The trick to help with nausea is to make a tea. Just powder your dried mushrooms, boil some water, take it off the heat or turn heat down a bit, toss in shrooms and let them steep stirring occasionally. Put in your favorite tea bag while steeping the mushrooms, strain, and there you go. Comes on a bit faster (usually ends a bit sooner too actually) and with less nausea. Weed is good too, and some ginger beforehand. Sometimes you'll vomit though, it's fine to puke in my opinion. Normally you feel much better immediately afterward. Obviously the possibility of nausea increases with dose.

I recommend 1.3-2g for a first timer, especially if you don't have other psychedelic experience. It's all about where you are and who you're with, bad vibes will ruin a trip most of the time. Be somewhere you feel safe and comfortable. And yeah sometimes a trip can go sour but that doesn't mean it can't change for the better. Sometimes just changing the room you're in or listening to a song can snap you out of a bad trip. Nitrous too, as it turns out lol. Benzos will help as well, although I don't recommend using these unless absolutely necessary, but even just having them on hand can ease the mind a bit.

LSD is better imo, it's just hard to find legit acid these days. But then again not much compares to LSD, mushrooms are still up there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I did 1.5 grams my first time and 2.5 grams last week. My friend, who would be trying it out for the first time, wants to try them during our grad camp out when there would be 200 other people there and a bunch of crazy shit going on. :lmao

that's a recipe for a bad trip.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Whenever I do shrooms we don't go by weight. Because we pick them fresh (we go on a weekend-long roadtrip up north) we just eat them fresh. Wash off the cow shit and have 3-4 each. I put them in a peanut butter sandwich to help with the eating of them.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

so, is it like in the movies where you hallucinate and (if bad trip) thing spiders are ripping at your arm and their is a sink hole in your room? First time I did weed I was letdown afterwords because I didn't hallucinate like in a lot of movies.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You're Pretty Good said:


> so, is it like in the movies where you hallucinate and (if bad trip) thing spiders are ripping at your arm and their is a sink hole in your room? First time I did weed I was letdown afterwords because I didn't hallucinate like in a lot of movies.


Heh, no you don't hallucinate from smoking weed. Your brain can go to crazy places if you smoke some really good stuff though. It's either a body relaxant (indica) or a creative aid (sativa). I personally prefer sativa, but another who I bow to is an staunch indica fan, and that's Bob Marley. He loved his indicas, and I'm betting he knew his shit.

Anyway, I've been saving this particular post for this thread (thanks Zankman Jack for directing me), as this is my 420th post.

And to Evolution: peanut butter, ay? me and my pals put them in an omelette once and they were wonderful. However, there's just something abut how nasty they taste - it's part of the whole experience for me. It's a bit like chewing rotten eggs, but only for a few minutes. I'm happy to chew raw.



EDIT: WTF? It didn't go from 419 to 420. I'm so disappointed.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Here, so that you don't double post.
Post once again. 

---
I feel bad that you guys don't have access to food like I have: Burek. 
I don't think I can even explain what it is to you guys, but yeah, best thing ever to eat when you're baked.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Whenever I do shrooms we don't go by weight. Because we pick them fresh (we go on a weekend-long roadtrip up north) we just eat them fresh. Wash off the cow shit and have 3-4 each. I put them in a peanut butter sandwich to help with the eating of them.


You actually could still weigh them. Psilocybe cubensis (probably what you're picking) is about 90% water, so divide by 10 for rough dry weight. Or just eat them, either way works lol.

As far as bad tripping and seeing spiders and shit, lol no it's not really like that. Garbage deliriants like DPH or datura might have you seeing spiders and smoking phantom cigs as you come to driving 80mph wondering how you got into the car in the first place. Bad trips on traditional psychedelics are mostly manifested mentally.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> As far as bad tripping and seeing spiders and shit, lol no it's not really like that. Garbage deliriants like DPH or datura might have you seeing spiders and smoking phantom cigs as you come to driving 80mph wondering how you got into the car in the first place. Bad trips on traditional psychedelics are mostly manifested mentally.


DPH caused the absolute WORST trip of my entire life. I'm hesitant to even call it a trip. I just felt poisoned, extremely heavy, and schizophrenic for like 20 hours. I spent the majority of the "trip" on my couch twitching and mumbling about god knows what to my family and friends. The funny thing was, though, was that my house was empty. There was never anyone there, but I was so fucking insane I was acknowledging my hallucinations as the real thing. When I realized that I had the single worst panic attack of my entire life, all while my vision was flooded with spiders, ants, and jagged tree limbs shuffling across the floor. 

The remainder of the trip was spent pacing back and forth for hours, praying that I would make it through alright. I didn't. For an entire year I would wake up to an enormous black spider skittering across my wall. Its legs would twitch and contort like a monster in some PG-13 horror movie. Every object I wasn't focused on would appear to be vibrating, and people always had a white aura around them. It was so strange, but eventually most of the hallucinations subsided, thank fuck. I still see floaters constantly, but I consider myself lucky considering how reckless I was at the time.

So yeah, I doubt mushrooms could ever bring you to a state like deliriants can. They are no fucking joke and should be avoided like the plague.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone ever do weesha? It's sheesha tobacco + weed and you smoke it from a hookah. It's pretty much the only way I blaze now and it's awesome. Really, really smooth, doesn't waste a lot of weed, and you still get ripped as hell. 

It's a shame that I'm still so bad at doing smoke tricks though... lol


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Been a long week, busy with some sports, I love burning after playing some ball and soccer, love the relaxation weed gives after being so tired.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Alim said:


> Anyone ever do weesha? It's sheesha tobacco + weed and you smoke it from a hookah. It's pretty much the only way I blaze now and it's awesome. Really, really smooth, doesn't waste a lot of weed, and you still get ripped as hell.
> 
> It's a shame that I'm still so bad at doing smoke tricks though... lol


I used to do that all the time until my buddy ruined my hookah. I'm still pissed about that and it happened like 4 years ago. That's what I get for letting him borrow it, though. He never cleaned it, so it became so caked with lime and filth you couldn't even take it apart let alone smoke out of it. It's a shame because it was probably my favorite piece I ever bought. It was like 4 feet tall and had 4 hoses with a rotating base that lit up. I loved that thing. 

It's probably one of my favorite ways to smoke. Smoking sheesha by itself is already super relaxing, so throwing some weed into the mix really enhances the experience. It's so smooth, too, so it's really easy to take some absolutely MASSIVE rips. I've had a couple of friends throw up and pass out from the hookah I was just talking about. They didn't know how high they were getting until it was too late.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I never trust any of my friends with my stuff now, ever since one of them broke my glass pipe after he was trying to clear the ash from the pipe, lol what a moron, just fucking blow the ash out rather than hitting it against something.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

bradk said:


> I used to do that all the time until my buddy ruined my hookah. I'm still pissed about that and it happened like 4 years ago. That's what I get for letting him borrow it, though. He never cleaned it, so it became so caked with lime and filth you couldn't even take it apart let alone smoke out of it. It's a shame because it was probably my favorite piece I ever bought. It was like 4 feet tall and had 4 hoses with a rotating base that lit up. I loved that thing.
> 
> It's probably one of my favorite ways to smoke. Smoking sheesha by itself is already super relaxing, so throwing some weed into the mix really enhances the experience. It's so smooth, too, so it's really easy to take some absolutely MASSIVE rips. I've had a couple of friends throw up and pass out from the hookah I was just talking about. They didn't know how high they were getting until it was too late.


That dude would have gotten an Anderson Silva Front Kick to the face from me if he broke my hookah. I've looked into getting one of those and they are fucking expensive. 

And LOL @ lending anything to anyone, ever. Maybe that's the only child in me talking.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Walls said:


> That dude would have gotten an Anderson Silva Front Kick to the face from me if he broke my hookah. I've looked into getting one of those and they are fucking expensive.
> 
> And LOL @ lending anything to anyone, ever. Maybe that's the only child in me talking.


Yeah, it was a fucking retarded decision on my part. I told him to clean it frequently, but I guess he decided to get high instead. Fucking dick. I usually NEVER lend anything to anybody, and the one time I do it ends up costing me $250 dollars. Never doing that again.

You should get one, though. They're a lot of fun.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

4-HO-MET HCl was pretty bananas at 15mg. Visually on par with 5+ grams of cubensis, though not as mental or long lasting. The comeup was quick and intense, thought I accidentally weighed way more than intended but it leveled off eventually.

I give this chemical my seal of approval.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Plan after work: Do about 1hr of plyometrics then smoke some Afghani nugs, rail about 40mg MXE, and chill by the pool listening to music and reading TiHKAL. I need to get some sun.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Plan after work: Do about 1hr of plyometrics then smoke some Afghani nugs, rail about 40mg MXE, and chill by the pool listening to music and reading TiHKAL. I need to get some sun.


I'm officially jealous of you. I know I would love MXE, but I'm fucking allergic to it. I was too busy sneezing, wheezing, and breaking out in hives to pay attention to most of the effects. But before that bullshit started the body high reminded me of nitrous in a way, except it didn't last 30 seconds.

If you haven't seen the documentary "Dirty Pictures", I recommend watching it as soon as you can. It's all about the Shulgins and it's fucking amazing.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

bradk said:


> I'm officially jealous of you. I know I would love MXE, but I'm fucking allergic to it. I was too busy sneezing, wheezing, and breaking out in hives to pay attention to most of the effects. But before that bullshit started the body high reminded me of nitrous in a way, except it didn't last 30 seconds.
> 
> If you haven't seen the documentary "Dirty Pictures", I recommend watching it as soon as you can. It's all about the Shulgins and it's fucking amazing.


I read about a few theaters screening Dirty Pictures last year but never heard of it being leaked or released, I'll have to take a look thanks for the reminder, Shulgin is a legend. I hear he's in rough health I might buy a signed copy of the Shulgin Index, I'm no chemist but it would be a nice book in the collection.

Sounds scary getting that sort of reaction to any RC. I'm not particularly well versed in dissociatives so I've been keeping the doses moderate but will probably go a little further in the coming weeks. It's like a drunken body high with a psychedelic edge sort of, eyes closed it almost seems as if the body is spinning in on itself, no closed eye visuals at the doses I've been playing with thus far though. But up to this point it's been pretty chill, highest I've gone is 60mg nasal though I hear sublingual is a more effective ROA.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> I read about a few theaters screening Dirty Pictures last year but never heard of it being leaked or released, I'll have to take a look thanks for the reminder, Shulgin is a legend. I hear he's in rough health I might buy a signed copy of the Shulgin Index, I'm no chemist but it would be a nice book in the collection.
> 
> Sounds scary getting that sort of reaction to any RC. I'm not particularly well versed in dissociatives so I've been keeping the doses moderate but will probably go a little further in the coming weeks. It's like a drunken body high with a psychedelic edge sort of, eyes closed it almost seems as if the body is spinning in on itself, no closed eye visuals at the doses I've been playing with thus far though. But up to this point it's been pretty chill, highest I've gone is 60mg nasal though I hear sublingual is a more effective ROA.


Here's a link to the movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu0O-HPpE0M

And yeah, it definitely wasn't fun. It was only the second RC I've ever tried (besides cannabinoids), so it scared the shit out of me. But it's a risk you have to be willing to take if you're into the RC scene.

Also, darkness is your best friend when it comes to dissociatives. I would rarely get any visuals worth mentioning in the daylight or in a well-lit room. But the second you turn the lights off, it's a completely different story. The visuals are beautiful and definitely have a "cosmic" feel to them. And they flow so well you almost can't tell whether your eyes or open or closed. It's great.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm thinking of buying an half-o for the first time, what do you guys think?

Should I just buy a small smount?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

bradk said:


> Here's a link to the movie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu0O-HPpE0M
> 
> ...


Good look on that link I'll have to watch it this week. 

Yeah I hear you though man I was scared for about 5-10 minutes on the 4-HO-MET comeup because the visuals were like twice as strong as I anticipated and my chest was a little tight. Things chilled quickly but yeah there's always that concern the first time with a new batch of anything, RC or illicit. Last year at All Good my friends and I ate the worst ecstasy pills ever and I seriously felt like my heart was on the verge of stopping, it was pumping to the limit after walking this hill sweating balls. Still don't know what the fuck was in those things, probably a shitload of meth and some sort of moderately psychedelic RC. Fucked up that people sell shit like that man, but we wound up getting some bomb molly 2 days later.

I'll have to try the dark room thing with this stuff in the future. I'd like to get a "Mindfold" actually, it seems like it would fit the bill.



Rated R™;11619501 said:


> I'm thinking of buying an half-o for the first time, what do you guys think?
> 
> Should I just buy a small smount?


It's been a while since I bought that much but sometimes it can be a good idea if it saves you money. Plus you'd have bud for a while, though sometimes if I have that much I chief up harder than normal lol.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I smoked 8 grams last night, new personal record. I woke up today still high. Although I kind of regret smoking that much now, as I have none. But I was really bored last night and the fiance was asleep so I thought to myself "how long would it take me to smoke all of this?". Answer: 2 hours, 45 mins followed by me having a mini-panic attack when out of nowhere the power went out due to a thunder storm and it was like a movie where every few seconds my entire house would be illuminated by lightning only and I had to move that way, until my dog ran into me because she couldn't see and I had to muffle shrieking like a girl.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That's what I love about weed, those amazing fucking experiences, you would never have a movie like experience sober, NEVER.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Well that would have happened with or without the weed but I wouldn't have been terrified about it :lmao


One of the rare times I got paranoid, as it almost never happens anymore. But then again I blazed through 8 grams in less than 3 hours, which wasn't a smart thing to do so I understand why I freaked out.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Debating whether to take a lil 25i or a lil 4-AcO-DMT for Phish Saturday. Will prob just do a little MXE for the Sunday show since I have to drive pretty far. Many joints shall be smoked. Rocking out 46 Days now, really like this song - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keNkSH_tiS0

Need to get my ass to Madison Square Garden for this year's NYE show. Don't give a fuck what I have to spend to get there but I think I'll be there this year, take a train, trip bawlz.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Walls said:


> Well that would have happened with or without the weed but I wouldn't have been terrified about it :lmao
> 
> 
> One of the rare times I got paranoid, as it almost never happens anymore. But then again I blazed through 8 grams in less than 3 hours, which wasn't a smart thing to do so I understand why I freaked out.


How does your paranoia work? What kind of stuff do you start tripping over?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I can only speak for myself but weed paranoia tends to be irrational and not typically based on anything specific. Like for instance, if I would get paranoid I'd probably also get anxious, then the anxiety would just kind of feed off itself and suck you into it more. Sometimes I might get a feeling that everyone knows I'm high if I'm around others who aren't aware, synthetic cannabinoids always did that shit to me.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Rated R™ said:


> How does your paranoia work? What kind of stuff do you start tripping over?



I rarely get paranoid like I said before and this paranoia was just silly because I smoked 8 grams in under 3 hours due to massive boredom and there just happened to be a thunder storm and the power went out and I got a little nutty because I had to walk through my house via lighting strikes in the sky. Being as high as I was, I thought to myself "If this were a horror movie, this is how it would go and this is how I would die", lol. Again, stupid really. I can't even really remember the last time I got paranoid before this time.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

You're lucky you never get paranoid, would love to have that, I don't always but living with the parents and having to keep on the low as is doesn't really help my case.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Why even get paranoid over that, what are they realistically going to do? Yell at you? Big fucking deal.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Meh, isn't just that, and getting yelled at on a constant basis by your parents really isn't too bright.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess. It's never bothered me when people have yelled at me. So you talk really loudly at me, is that supposed to affect me or something? If you're worried about smell, you could always use an empty toilet paper roll and put 2-3 fabric softener sheets inside it and blow your smoke through that. It will smell like you did your laundry in your room.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, will definitely be making a sploof sometime soon, but the thing is I would have to make one evertime because where else would I hide it?

That's because my rents go through all my stuff.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

They go through your shit? Sounds like they need to back the fuck off, you're 19 if I remember correctly (I may be wrong about that). Do you pay any bills? Because if so, they need not do that. hearing about your nutty parents (I'm aware they probably aren't nutty, no need to get defensive) makes me appreciate my mother more, that's for sure. She gave me a house when I was 17 and I've been living on my own ever since. What are they looking for, you're weed? And hiding it would be easy. Just take the sheets out and put them in your closet or something and put the empty roll somewhere random in your room. Easy.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

There very relegious, that's the thing, Weed is just as bad a murder to them (not really but you get the point).

If it wasn't for religion I doubt my parents (just like yours) also wouldn't care.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Just got back from Phish, fucking EPIC night. Holy shit man...

Gonna do it again tomorrow in Ohio. Will probably be feeling rough come tomorrow night.

My one friend passed out doing nitrous and fell straight backwards like someone shot his ass. It was fucked up I was tripped out and thought he was possibly dead/retarded before he came to. Fucking do not like the nitrous scene in the lots but I guess that's the way it goes.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I remember last year me a couple boys smoked 2 blunts and went swimming, we couldn't find my other buddy after awhile, looked around everywhere literally, went half naked to the freaking parking lots, couldn't find him.

Meet next day at school, and he told us about how he passed out on the benches on the side of the pool. :lmao

Right next to the pool and we went looking around the parking lot, was fucking ripped.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Just got back from Phish, fucking EPIC night. Holy shit man...
> 
> Gonna do it again tomorrow in Ohio. Will probably be feeling rough come tomorrow night.
> 
> My one friend passed out doing nitrous and fell straight backwards like someone shot his ass. It was fucked up I was tripped out and thought he was possibly dead/retarded before he came to. Fucking do not like the nitrous scene in the lots but I guess that's the way it goes.


Yeah, I'd be a little leery accepting a balloon from some random dude at a concert. I would be scared of getting some automotive N20 or something disgusting like that.

I did some more mushrooms this weekend and I'm pretty sure they're becoming my favorite drug. Nothing beats being outdoors with your buddies tripping out of your mind. It is such a fucking blast. Waking up with at least 20 mosquito bites on each of your ankles sucks, though. My ankles look like they have herpes.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

On days like these, I thank Odin that weed exists. Few things are better than having a fucking horrendous, terrible day and at the end of it laying back and doing a bong.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

bradk said:


> Yeah, I'd be a little leery accepting a balloon from some random dude at a concert. I would be scared of getting some automotive N20 or something disgusting like that.
> 
> I did some more mushrooms this weekend and I'm pretty sure they're becoming my favorite drug. Nothing beats being outdoors with your buddies tripping out of your mind. It is such a fucking blast. Waking up with at least 20 mosquito bites on each of your ankles sucks, though. My ankles look like they have herpes.


Nitrous is a pretty standard thing at festys and certain shows like Phish, normally run by lot trash known as the Philly nitrous mafia (lol I wish I was joking). They are legit tanks, just a ripoff, normally like 3 for $20, plus I don't want to support people like that because they are a grimy group. "Ice cold fatties" ha. I normally just bring my cracker and balloons for festys to use at my leisure.

Going on a bit of a tolerance break. Really want to smoke but fuck it, it will be worth it when I get high as shit as soon as I get to All Good and buy a bag of heads within the first hour.

Got 2.5 more weeks of P90x and I just about have a 6 pack, might keep on it for another month or two. But yeah I'm getting pretty fucking jacked, hate the time I have to put in but the results are impressive. Today was rough, think the molly I ate at the Phish show Sunday is catching up with me, but it was pretty much the best idea ever and I'd do it all over again. Spent half the show dancing with this cute hippie girl who was either tripping or rolling and just having a blast with everyone around me, I needed a weekend like that so I'm glad it happened the way it did.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Not sure if I should risk taking 6-APB at the music fest or just take molly. 6-APB is a MDA analouge that lasts 6+ hours, but I've only taken it once at a modest dose and it was underwhelming. More would probably be better but I don't have the time to test this theory as my brain needs to recover it's serotonin next few weeks. Decisions decisions...

Either way I'll be using an attack dose of piracetam to boost my roll.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I want to try MDMA (that's E, right?) but I'm scared of anything in a pill. Could be anything and I don't want to be like one of those rave kids who thought they were getting E and died as a result.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Pure Molly comes in powder form Walls. That's what you want to get your hands on. Ecstasy is the pill form and its usually cut with something else. And you're right pills are never a good thing to buy.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Walls said:


> I want to try MDMA (that's E, right?) but I'm scared of anything in a pill. Could be anything and I don't want to be like one of those rave kids who thought they were getting E and died as a result.


Naa, don't go near that shit, not worth it at all.

I knew 2 kids personally who have died from MDMA, one of them used to go to High School with me, and his MDMA was tainted with PMMA (what they put in MDMA tablets, very deadly).

That's good though you know the harm, but I don't get why you still want to try it?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I had a bit of a paranoia experience the other night and thought I'd share it with you guys.

So it's June 30th, the night before Canada Day. A lot of cops are out on the streets because 1. it was a Saturday night and 2. it was the night before Canada Day so everyone is out partying, drunk driving, etc.

I was with my buddies blazing in a park that's just up the street from where I live. We're all having a blast, ripping bong and smoking some weisha. It's around midnight and all of a sudden we hear a cop siren go off. No biggie, happens all the time.

Seconds later we hear more sirens. Meh, probably just rushing to a house or something.

More sirens. And more sirens. And more. 

Eventually it starts getting really sketchy because the sirens were getting closer and closer. At one point the sound seemed so close that it seemed like it was going off on the street behind us. 

My friends and I were all like WTF, what's going on?? Is shit going down? Maybe we should dip home. We all agree to go home before anything happens. A couple of my friends brought cars and they offered me a ride, but I insisted on walking since I lived so close and I was in possession. So I start walking out of the park and I see a police car drive by the park and that's when the paranoia got on a whole other level. 

I got a call from home saying I should watch out because the cops are driving around my neighborhood and even set up a roadblock pretty much right by my house. I didn't know what to do and I didn't want to get caught with weed. What I ended up doing was leaving my weed (probably around 1.0-1.5g), grinder, and lighter by some tree and fast walked home. 

On the way home two cop cars drove right past me and one even stopped and watched me walk into my house.

I kind of regret leaving that stuff there because the weed was really dank and I had just picked it up that night, the grinder was my only one, and the lighter was the best lighter I've ever had.

But I think in the end I made the right decision.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Alim said:


> I had a bit of a paranoia experience the other night and thought I'd share it with you guys.
> 
> So it's June 30th, the night before Canada Day. A lot of cops are out on the streets because 1. it was a Saturday night and 2. it was the night before Canada Day so everyone is out partying, drunk driving, etc.
> 
> ...


That fucking blows, I've had one close call and that was last year, me and and a buddy just blazed in this alley and as we finished and started walking, by the time we got to the end of the alley, we see Cops driving by, I trip the fuck out, and the next thing you know they pull into that same alley, My friend was like let's book it, but I'm like fuck No I'm not running cause these cops had just passed us into the alley.

Friend was pissed I didn't run for it, but at the end he knew I saved him a lot of energy especially since he has next to no fitness.

Can't you just go back to the tree though and see if it's still there?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

MDMA/MDA is the most pleasurable drug out imo, it doesn't get any better the first few times you get the good shit. Full body/mind orgasm for several hours is a good description. But that's the problem, most of the stuff out there is fake / cut / something else entirely. Because of these, if you are planning on doing it, buy a reagent test kit. You can get a mecke reagent for around $20. It won't tell you the purity, if there is anything else in it, but if you get a positive test you can be fairly sure that it's at least worth a second look. Also, the deadly pills will normally quickly be scoped out online very fast on sites like Pill Reports, Bluelight, so on and so forth. If you buy pills instead of molly make sure to look them up and try to find recent comments from the region you live in. Some pills are known to be shit, for instance pretty much any cut out pill is garbage and you should laugh at anyone selling them and maybe kick them in the balls (ex: Bart Simpsons, Transformers, Garfields)

Like any other drug you have to be careful. Don't overdo it with an unknown product, start low and up the dose the next time. Most of the people who get really hurt, even with tainted pills, are putting themselves in dangerous situations by not testing their product (honestly a test kit costs as much as one dose it's a no brainer), by taking stupid doses, or by overheating and not staying hydrated. Also, MDxx type drugs should not be used more than once a month or so, preferably a few times a year at most. Used in moderation MDxx drugs have a fairly good safety profile. Used irresponsibly, well that's another story entirely.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Alim you made the right choice, I'd rather give up some weed and a grinder than get caught with that shit.



Walls said:


> I want to try MDMA (that's E, right?) but I'm scared of anything in a pill. Could be anything and I don't want to be like one of those rave kids who thought they were getting E and died as a result.


you're too scared to try anything. 8*D


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Kingslayer said:


> Alim you made the right choice, I'd rather give up some weed and a grinder than get caught with that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> you're too scared to try anything. 8*D


No, any smart person would make that same decision especially since so many kids are dying these days because of the same drug.

How's he being scared when he doesn't want to die? Can you gurantee his pills won't be tainted with PMMA?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Rated R™ said:


> No, any smart person would make that same decision especially since so many kids are dying these days because of the same drug.
> 
> How's he being scared when he doesn't want to die? Can you gurantee his pills won't be tainted with PMMA?


I can pretty much guarantee that no they won't if he reagent tests them, looks them up online, and starts with a very low dose (1/2 pill lets say) with no bad physical reaction. Millions upon millions of people use MDMA like drugs, it isn't that often you hear about PMA/PMMA pills killing people and it usually makes the rounds quickly that particular pills are giving people dangerous reactions if you take the time to look.

You're way more likely to get a pill with other piperazines, meth, or RCs like mephedrone/methylone than something that is going to kill you. But again, if you do your research and test your pills you can probably avoid just about all of those.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

It's still a dangerous drug, I could understand why people smoke weed or crack because you could still live to see tommorrow, but with Ecstasy, you don't know what you're getting yourself into.

and No the chances aren't small of a pill being tainted with PMMA, at least here in Calgary there not, there chances ARE huge now and I know a couple kids personally who have stopped taking MDMA pills.

Not worth it BUT if you test the pills like you're saying and they come out clean and it's a trustable test, than I would go for it, but without the test, you gotto be a fucking moron to try ecstasy tbh.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Rated R™;11688282 said:


> It's still a dangerous drug, I could understand why people smoke weed or crack because you could still live to see tommorrow, but with Ecstasy, you don't know what you're getting yourself into.
> 
> and No the chances aren't small of a pill being tainted with PMMA, at least here in Calgary there not, there chances ARE huge now and I know a couple kids personally who have stopped taking MDMA pills.
> 
> Not worth it BUT if you test the pills like you're saying and they come out clean and it's a trustable test, than I would go for it, but without the test, you gotto be a fucking moron to try ecstasy tbh.


Pffffft, what?! You actually think smoking crack you buy off the streets is safer than ecstasy? Get the fuck out of here with that. Huge amounts of cocaine have been found to be cut with levamisole and it's still happening. Levamisole's used to get rid of worms in farm animals and can literally eat the flesh off of humans if too much is ingested. So saying that you'll be better off smoking crack than doing ecstasy is an extremely unintelligent thing to say.

I agree with you on one point, though. Without a reagent test, you'd be crazy to pop a pill you just bought off the street. The scene is so flooded with piperazines and research chemicals that I haven't had the urge to search for ecstasy in years. MDMA's an absolutely incredible drug, so it's sad to see that something so great being tainted with all these shitty, shitty chemicals.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Rated R™ said:


> That fucking blows, I've had one close call and that was last year, me and and a buddy just blazed in this alley and as we finished and started walking, by the time we got to the end of the alley, we see Cops driving by, I trip the fuck out, and the next thing you know they pull into that same alley, My friend was like let's book it, but I'm like fuck No I'm not running cause these cops had just passed us into the alley.
> 
> Friend was pissed I didn't run for it, but at the end he knew I saved him a lot of energy especially since he has next to no fitness.
> 
> Can't you just go back to the tree though and see if it's still there?


Yeah, I went back the next day and it was gone. Oh well.

Also in regards to MDMA, my favorite drug for sure. I've done it a few times for concerts and stuff and it's just a non-stop wave of energy. People say the come-down is hard, but I usually smoke a couple of bowls and it'll put me right to sleep with no effects the next day. Just don't mix with alcohol (a few beers are ok but don't be chugging mickeys).


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ After effects get sketchy if you use it too often, but in moderation it's not usually a big deal.

I'm gonna be in molly heaven in about 2 weeks. Gonna roll titties for Lotus late night set at All Good! Hoping I can find some legit heady MDA but MDMA will work just fine too! A lot of people should be selling 'sass' which is supposed to be MDA. Thankfully the Simon's reagents can differentiate between the two once you've done either a marquis or mecke test. Think I got some MDA two years ago (didn't have a Simon's reagent but had mecke), shit was fire though.

Also, I just want to comment that anytime you do ecstasy, especially pills it seems, there is always some inherent risk involved. You can lessen this risk by making smart decisions, but it's still there at some level. But that's how it is in the drug game. Fake rolls have given me two of my sketchiest drug experiences so I try to be super careful these days, learned my lesson.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

bradk said:


> I agree with you on one point, though. Without a reagent test, you'd be crazy to pop a pill you just bought off the street. The scene is so flooded with piperazines and research chemicals that I haven't had the urge to search for ecstasy in years. MDMA's an absolutely incredible drug, so it's sad to see that something so great being tainted with all these shitty, shitty chemicals.


That's exactly the point I was trying to making, I'll admit I somewhat exaggerated the smoking crack is safer than pills term, because honestly I've never smoked crack or read anything about it, or heard any deaths from it, so I thought it was safer than ecstacy by default, as for Ecstasy, my personal schoolmates have died from taking it, so it was a clear answer.

Anyways, who would test the pills everytime? I guess only the people that take ecstasy quite often, that's why I told someone like Walls, to not even think about it, and than Magic comes out of nowhere and says Walls is scared for not wanting to try it, lol Magic.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Rated R™;11689012 said:


> Anyways, who would test the pills everytime? I guess only the people that take ecstasy quite often, that's why I told someone like Walls, to not even think about it, and than Magic comes out of nowhere and says Walls is scared for not wanting to try it, lol Magic.


It's funny the way you phrased this, because it is true that most people don't know anything about testing pills or molly, even dealers scarily enough. I've only had a handful of people who had stuff I tested that were even aware test kits existed. And most of the stuff I have tested has failed, which is why it's so important. 

But honestly testing a pill or some molly takes like 20 seconds. Just scrape a tiny bit of the pill or a few flecks of molly (we're talking 1-2mg, just enough to be visible) onto a white surface like a ceramic plate, drop reagent, and observe the color change. It's obvious once you see one good reaction, even if you've never seen it done. I've told so many people they are selling fake shit it's ridiculous. The thing is you can get a mecke reagent from Dance Safe to your door for like $25 or something, it's so cheap and worth it. Leave it in the fridge, it will keep for a couple years and can be used for many tests, all you need is a drop each time.

You can still get molly or pills with a positive reaction that have some amount of MDxx substances and are still cut though so it's not an absolute guarantee of anything. But much safer than eating just any pill or powder.

If I knew people who had died using pills though I'm sure I'd be more hesitant as well. Sucks the LSD and Ecstasy scene is so fucked these days.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, even If I somehow managed to take ecstasy even after its been tested clean, there would still be a paranoia feeling, not only would that affect the experience negatively, it would also be a waste of money for the pill.

Weed is fucking amazing as it is, such an awesome drug, I don't know why people even move to other drugs when weed is pretty much perfect already.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Had a lovely mushroom trip yesterday doing some hiking and rock climbing. Got sick but weed leveled me out quickly, will have to do it again in a few weeks, probably with some RCs because I won't have any more mushrooms for a few months.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I am haigh off my ass right now. I smoked two 2 mini bowls to see if it was easier than somking 1 big bowl. it otally ease. its easier to inhale I gound. I'm also playeding Legend of Draggonn. for PS1. So fuckign great to play high. I;m gonna smoke another bowl in a minute properlbaly.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

One bowl gets you high? with One bowl I can only get a solid buzz.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

He's obv. lying trying to fit in.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Legend of the Dragoon is pretty great though, so he's telling the truth about that at least.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Just woke up and took a couple bong rips of some Blue Dream. I love the first high of the day, and I love this strain. The high is so fucking smooth and it has this great sour/citrus flavor and smell to it as well. It's so fucking good, and I can smoke it all day without becoming a complete zombie which is awesome.



Rated R™ said:


> One bowl gets you high? with One bowl I can only get a solid buzz.


Developing a tolerance like that was always a love/hate thing with me. I've always liked the process of smoking weed, so I loved getting in a group and smoking bowl after bowl after bowl without getting completely high out of my mind. But I hated realizing just how much goddamn money I was spending on weed. That shit was depressing. Luckily my tolerance is non-existent these days. So it only takes 1 or 2 hits to send me to another planet for a couple of hours.

I'm fucking starving. Breakfast food time. Sausage, eggs, hash browns, toast, and whatever the fuck else I can think of is about to be stuffed into my face.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Really? I don't smoke much at all either, tolerance should be pretty low.

Just wondering, how much bud do you put in one bowl?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

My tolerance is through the roof, unfortunately. I remember when I first started, $60 would last me two weeks. Now it lasts me a night.

Also, I'm a fucking hero. I was at a friends house last night and he was all excited because he was going to try E for the first time. I looked at the pill and it had a star on it, which I immediately told him he needed to throw that thing out. A year ago a bad batch of E came through my city and a few cities close and a few people died from taking it and it had that star on it. It was so random that I remembered it and I told him, he flushed it. This is exactly why I'm so terrified to try any type of E and realistically never will.

But, in short, I'M A FUCKING HERO.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Calgary went through the same shit, that's good you told your friend about it, but what happens if you weren't there and the pill was tainted with the deadly chemical PMMA?

No offence, but your friend is a retard, bought pills without even knowing the deadly risk.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

If I wasn't there, he very well could have died and he is a fool. Honestly, he should have died a bunch of times by now from various retarded occurrences.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Rated R™;11739484 said:


> Really? I don't smoke much at all either, tolerance should be pretty low.
> 
> Just wondering, how much bud do you put in one bowl?


I took a break for a little over a month and I just started again a few days ago. Other than that, I just can't smoke near as much as I used to. I've had bad, and I mean BAD trips after smoking weed while on psychedelics. So if I smoke a lot I tend to go back in that mindset and freak the fuck out. The weed I smoke now is also WAY stronger than the garbage I used to smoke too, so that's another factor now that I think about it. I can think of a million other things, but I'll stop by saying weed effects everyone differently.

And I rarely pack full bowls, so not much at all. I like to get the full flavor of the weed each time I take a hit, so I just snap a really small piece off the bud and smoke it that way. If I had put a weight on it I'm guessing it'd be like, .2 grams or something around there.


----------



## erockstar_ (Jul 15, 2012)

I smoke shitty Mexican weed. I get 7 Gs for $20 which is nice but it's really stemmy and seedy. I'm thinking about getting a medical card but its $350 to get legal so ughhh.
Hey ay ay ay ay


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao at anyone paying any amout of money for shitty weed, even if it's cheap, stemmy and seedy weed is a big no no.

Just how time consuming it can get and in the end you don't even get that high, better off not smoking at all.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Honestly, I'm to the point of my weed smoking "career" that I don't tolerate shitty weed anymore. I buy too much weed to put up with it anymore. I'm amazing at eyeballing quality now, so I always look at it before I buy it and if I'm still unsure I'll ask him to make me one and test it out. Before if it sucked I would just chalk it up to bad luck and accept it. Now if I don't like it I'll literally take it back to him and be like "Really? C'mon son". I'm also lucky my guy isn't some thugged out dealer and accepts my opinion as constructive criticism and changes types if I don't like it. He figures with as much as I smoke, if I don't like it a lot of other people won't either but a lot of them don't have the balls to tell him it sucks. I didn't at first, but honestly I keep the lights on in that fucker's place. I own him, not the other way around like a lot of dealers like to think.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

we can get shitty "weed" that we call shake(not the fake weed stuff) that we blaze when we want a lot for a cheap amount of money. we get an ounce for about 20 dollars and it is alright so i guess it's not the worst shit out there.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

You think shake weed is shitty? why? It's still the same weed, just broken down into shake.

You're talking about the weed that's broken down into shake right? believe or not shake actually has more THC than small nugs do.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

If I know that's what I'm getting beforehand, fine. But shake doesn't do shit for me, my tolerance is far too high. I wish I had my fiance's tolerance. She smokes 3 bowls and is fine and she's been smoking longer than I have.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Shake has more THC than those little nugs you put in your bong, It should get you higher and also burn better, don't know how you don't get more high by smoking it, let alone not getting high at all.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

shake isn't good weed at all to BC standards.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Here shake is just broken down weed that's just shake.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never gotten high off shake and don't know anyone who has, aside from you apparently.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao shake is weed dude, how can you not get high from it? It's the weed you smoke just broken down into little pieces, You talk like it's some other sht, lol.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I've never gotten high off shake and aside from you, never known anyone who has. I'm well aware of what it is but I know for a fact you don't understand my tolerance based off of what you put in this thread. And that's not me bragging either, I fucking hate having a tolerance as big as mine. I've not smoked for a month straight, smoked one night and gotten completely blasted off my ass, smoked the next night after that and it's back to normal. It's crazy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah, I don't get nearly as high of off shake as I do from normal bud. there a reason you get an ounce for 20 dollars.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

But not everyone has a high tolerance, you've never met anyone who has a low tolerance and tried shake?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Not really, no. I've been smoking since 08 but I've been around weed since I was 13, all my friends smoked it all through middle school and high school as well and I specifically remember my friend Brooke getting mad because he got shake. I laughed at him because at the time I thought all weed smokers were losers and at the time I felt like he got what he "deserved" for smoking weed in the first place. Oh, how times change.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

shake has two different meanings from what I've seen. there's the one type that Rated R/I are referring to and the other just being fake weed(leafs, spices, etc). I recall this one kid had the latter kind when we were on a school bus going home when was like 10 or something(he was 13) and he pretended to be high, only to find out later that the shit he had was fake. :lmao


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I had a friend just like you last year in HS (walls), blazed him up one day and he was like dude you totally rock, I was missing out on this amazing shit, always thought it was for loser, but now I won't mind being a loser.

He was so cool with calling himself a loser now, weed's just that great.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Weed is a miracle plant when you stop and think about it. It makes far superior clothes and paper, you could build a house out of hemp as well. The seeds are very nutritious, so is the oil from hemp. It helps people with glaucoma, cancer, arthritis (I can back that up 100%), autism, the list goes on. It makes people nicer (I'm a FAR nicer person since weed), makes music 100X better, makes sex 10000000000X better. And it replenishes itself about every 4 months. It's the definition of a miracle drug.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Can't argue with any of that. 

Just wish we moved into an era where shitty weed doesn't even exist, and all they sell is bomb stuff.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That era is now and that place is California.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I meant EVERYWHERE, obviously.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd like to think that would happen and one day it will but not anytime soon. I'm just thankful I live in Canada, where unless you're selling they really don't give a shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd take BC over Cali any day. :side:


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I wouldn't.


----------



## erockstar_ (Jul 15, 2012)

Shwagg is the only thing I can find for now. And I'm with Rated R on the meaning of shake. And really, its keef that is even better.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm with UDK, there is a reason you can get so much for so little. And if you two can get baked off of it, more power to you. Wish I could.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I <3 Faber said:


> I'm with UDK, there is a reason you can get so much for so little. And if you two can get baked off of it, more power to you. Wish I could.


We were talking about two complete different stuff, apparently shake has a different meaning in different provinces.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

no, the shit I was referring to is the same stuff as yours. I just said that I've had multiple meanings for it, the fake stuff was not the stuff I was referring to because that stuff doesn't get you high at all and I wouldn't pay(or want) that stuff at all.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

What is this shake crap? I was thinking it's the same as 'bottom bag', but I'm thinking it's just fake weed or something. What is it?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Na, you're right it's bottom bag weed.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

red eyes question: people tell me you always get them, no matter what; but I have never got them. So, does it depend on the person and the place/way you smoke, and those said people are stupid?


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I used to get red eyes when I first started smoking but now I can smoke all I want and not get them. My fiance has been smoking longer than I have and she smokes 3 bowls and it looks like all the blood vessels burst in her eyes.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

so it depends on the person, is what you say? ok. 

another question. would a larger bowl make it easier to smoke vs a smaller bowl. I just broke in my newest one (a panda head for the bowl, dubbed Panda Express) and the bowl is like a mm or 2 bigger than my previous one, and a longer pipe by maybe 8 - 10 mm. I would figure the basic reason is you can pack more weed in the bowl, but would a bigger opening do in terms of inhalation and overall high-ness?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

What I've been smoking on the last week. Bud is pretty decent, nothing too crazy but good quality. I give it 7/10.

I've smoked weed pretty much daily for like 11 years and one bowl of good weed gets me high. Hell, half a bowl can give me a solid buzz. Then again my usual bowl is pretty big and probably holds like .3 or so of most bud packed nicely. I definitely don't mind a more intense session on a regular basis though.

Music festival in 3 days, going to trip fucking titties for Shpongle on either 4-HO-MET or 4-AcO-DMT. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

4-HO-MET or 5 AcO-DMT? what the hell kind of drugs are these? :lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

They are psychedelic tryptamine research chemicals.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

and you're using them...


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Yessir. 4-AcO-DMT is believed to be a prodrug that is changed to psilocin in the body making it very similar to mushrooms. The 4-HO-MET is similar but has it's own characteristics. I've done both before and each is pretty awesome.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Personally, I would pass on any drug that sounds like it's from the Fast And The Furious.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I <3 Faber said:


> Personally, I would pass on any drug that sounds like it's from the Fast And The Furious.


Lol, if it makes you feel better...

4-AcO-DMT = O-acetylpsilocin
4-HO-MET = Metocin

They each have been used fairly extensively in the psychedelic community with few negative reactions that I've heard of, other than bad trips like any psych which I'm not concerned with at the moment.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Lol, if it makes you feel better...
> 
> 4-AcO-DMT = O-acetylpsilocin
> 4-HO-MET = Metocin
> ...


I seriously just remembered I had 250 milligrams of 4-AcO-DMT still in my freezer, but it's like a year old. I just looked at it and it still seems to be the same color and texture it was when I first got it, so that's good. I don't know if it's lost any potency because it's 4-AcO-DMT HCL, and I guess it's not as stable compared to the other forms. I've heard that 4-AcO DMT converts into psilocin over time, though, so if that's true this might be fucking awesome.

I'm thinking about getting some 4-HO-MET, 4-AcO-MET, 4-AcO-DMT, and possibly some Allylescaline over the next few weeks if I have the money to burn. The rest of the summer's going to be absolutely insane if I actually go through with it. I really, REALLY want to get a nice, high quality bong, though, and I've been eyeballing one hard for the last couple of weeks. UGGGGGGGH DRUGS OR DRUG PARAPHERNALIA, WHAT DO I DO?!?!?? Pfffffffffffffffft.

Here's a picture of the bong I've been wanting if anyone's interested:










It looks so fucking sick, and it's been driving me nuts.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

That's sexy. But it's glass so that's going to be expensive. I use a pop bottle as I'm a cheap fuck. But then again I did spend $600 on a Volcano, so.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

I <3 Faber said:


> That's sexy. But it's glass so that's going to be expensive. I use a pop bottle as I'm a cheap fuck. But then again I did spend $600 on a Volcano, so.


Yeah, the price is my main issue. It's not a huge amount of money or anything, but it's fucking glass. And glass breaks. I bought a bowl for like $175 dollars a couple of years ago, and within 12 hours it was lying in pieces on the floor. It fucking haunts me, so I've been smoking out of my cheap glass chillum and cheap glass bong ever since. They get the job done, but I really love nice glass so I've been wanting something new for a while.

I don't blame you at all for dropping all that money on a Volcano, because those things are amazing. Do you smoke more out of the pop bottle or the Volcano? Because I'd be smoking out of that Volcano all the fucking time if I were you. I get that it can be a pain in the ass to setup and all that, but a pop bottle's fucking disgusting, man.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

What I like to do is light a bong in one hand, my volcano in another. That's always fun, especially when you mix weed which gets you FUCKED UP.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

I <3 Faber said:


> What I like to do is light a bong in one hand, my volcano in another. That's always fun, especially when you mix weed which gets you FUCKED UP.


Haha, I bet. I'm just picturing someone walking in on you lighting a pop bottle bong and holding an inflated bag in your hand. It would look so fucking hilarious.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm sure it would. I plan on smoking right outside the theater on Saturday when I see the new Batman movie. That will be interesting, as normally I hate joints but I'm not going to be doing bong rips in front of a movie theater. I've hollowed out a cig and filled it with weed, I'll be fine.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

bradk said:


> I seriously just remembered I had 250 milligrams of 4-AcO-DMT still in my freezer, but it's like a year old. I just looked at it and it still seems to be the same color and texture it was when I first got it, so that's good. I don't know if it's lost any potency because it's 4-AcO-DMT HCL, and I guess it's not as stable compared to the other forms. I've heard that 4-AcO DMT converts into psilocin over time, though, so if that's true this might be fucking awesome.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting some 4-HO-MET, 4-AcO-MET, 4-AcO-DMT, and possibly some Allylescaline over the next few weeks if I have the money to burn. The rest of the summer's going to be absolutely insane if I actually go through with it. I really, REALLY want to get a nice, high quality bong, though, and I've been eyeballing one hard for the last couple of weeks. UGGGGGGGH DRUGS OR DRUG PARAPHERNALIA, WHAT DO I DO?!?!?? Pfffffffffffffffft.


That bong is fucking sick.

I'm in the same boat as you are with the 4-AcO-DMT, except the 4-HO-MET is HCl. Sucks because I haven't heard good things about putting the 4-HO-MET into a solution and several accounts of degradation. I'm not sure if the issue with the solution is true for all 4 substituted tryptamines however so you may want to see if it would be possible to put your product into one and volumetrically dose it. If it's possible it would probably keep for several years.

I haven't really heard the greatest things about Allylescaline but it seems people are keeping the doses relatively low from the small bits I've read. I can't blame them considering the lack of experiences out there comparatively. You could always buy some bridgesii cuttings or something on eBay and have a go with some real mescaline. They used to sell the cacti powder (and a lot of other shit actually) on eBay before the scene got too noticeable I guess. But there are plenty of cuttings still.

I've heard good things about 4-AcO-MET, that's probably the one I'd most consider. And a nice cacti cutting. I think I'm done ordering RCs though not gonna lie that shit had me way too scared each time waiting to get the package lol.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Reading this thread reminds me far too much of college with all the random letters and numbers flying about. That being said 4-AcO-DMT is supposed to be immense , heard great shit about it. I never tried anything like that though as it's impossible to get here. The only thing I tried that was remotely close was 2c-e which was pretty cool. Not as good visuals as LSD but still had some colourful and complex visuals.

On a different note I'm smoking for the first time in ages this Saturday. I can't drink and everyone's going out so I think I'll just get blasted and watch Faber hopefully kick lumps out of Barao. :mark: Haven't watch a UFC high in ages so I'm hyped as hell.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> I haven't really heard the greatest things about Allylescaline but it seems people are keeping the doses relatively low from the small bits I've read. I can't blame them considering the lack of experiences out there comparatively. You could always buy some bridgesii cuttings or something on eBay and have a go with some real mescaline. They used to sell the cacti powder (and a lot of other shit actually) on eBay before the scene got too noticeable I guess. But there are plenty of cuttings still.
> 
> I've heard good things about 4-AcO-MET, that's probably the one I'd most consider. And a nice cacti cutting. I think I'm done ordering RCs though not gonna lie that shit had me way too scared each time waiting to get the package lol.


Yeah, Allylescaline hasn't earned itself a great reputation quite yet. The bridgesii cuttings sound like a better idea, so I'll have to look into that. Have you ever tried any cacti or cuttings before? I've always wanted to try mescaline, but how in the fuck would you know how much to take with cuttings? Taking too high of a dose and tripping for 20 hours straight sounds like a real bad time.

I haven't bought any RCs since the website I was a member of was shutdown and the owner was put in federal prison. I went to the forum right before it happened every topic was changed to "OWNER ARRESTED" and "GOODBYE". That scared the shit out of me. What made things worse was that the most trusted vendor on the site was actually a fucking rat who flipped on the owner. After that, I just said fuck it. I've wanted to order again a bunch of times, but now I start getting paranoid before I even order anything. 4-AcO-MET was at the top of my list, but I don't know if I want to be looking out of the window like some psychotic meth addict for the next week waiting for my package.

My laundry just finished, and I just realized I left a little chunk of weed one of my pockets. God fucking damnit.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't smoke weed, never have, never will. Never drank alcohol either. I also don't call myself straight edge, because I think it sounds lame as fuck even though it works for Punk.

I have quite a stressful life, much so more than others especially with the way I was brought up. However, the people around me surved as a model of what I might become if I got into drugs and alcohol so I've always stayed clear to assure I never find out what I may have become.

I've always found better ways to relax and take care of stress. 

Some people can handle drugs an alcohol, it allows them to have a good time and become a more relaxed person. Other people it turns quite littereally into monsters and can ruin lives. 

I don't necessarily have a problem with people doing it, just so long as they don't push it on me. To each his own.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I think it's interesting that the more tired I am, the easier it is for me to get high. I haven't slept in a few days now and just did 2 bongs and am way higher than I normally would be and this happens a lot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

btw for those who have done shrooms:

have you ever tried blazing after the shroom high wears off? The last two times I did shrooms we did this and went through like 8-10 bowls both times and yet felt completely felt sober. Is completely fucked up and I want to know if it happens to other people.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Time to get high and go gorilla fuck the fiance. TMI? Maybe but I'm bored.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Faber how you liking Calgary's show tommorrow? We going to be representing!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Man that was a good gorilla fuck. :kobe3


----------



## Bryan ls A God (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes. I just smoked the "kush" about 5 minutes ago.:mark:


----------



## Bryan ls A God (Jul 20, 2012)

walls said:


> btw for those who have done shrooms:
> 
> have you ever tried blazing after the shroom high wears off? The last two times I did shrooms we did this and went through like 8-10 bowls both times and yet felt completely felt sober. Is completely fucked up and I want to know if it happens to other people.


No but I did that with Acid and I got really fucked up.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

does it depend on how to bake it in, the time it takes to kick in? I tried cooking weed into pizza, got it one time like 45 or 50 minutes afterwards I started feeling high. It wasn't too strong though. Then the other day I tried it again with a different method and it kicked in in about 20 minutes. Still wasn't too high though.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

walls said:


> Man that was a good gorilla fuck. :kobe3



You wish you could throw it down like me, son.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I normally don't really feel weed when I'm tripping or rolling too much although I'll usually be down to smoke some. Sometimes it will make a queasy stomach while you're all fucked up go away though, or just give you a relaxed feeling. But it doesn't typically amp up the high for me like a lot of other people speak of.

Just got back from All Good music festival, it was fucking epic.Some new people came with us this year and I made some new friends, heard some great music, and got spun out and felt great the whole time. Can't ask for a much better weekend imo. Now for some sleep and back to the real world again.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

someone told me that purple haze is real and that it is actually colored purple? is this bullshit? he wasn't trying to sell me any, just some guy I work with. 

also, will the potency change if you smoke a blunt or a from a bowl?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

You're Pretty Good said:


> someone told me that purple haze is real and that it is actually colored purple? is this bullshit? he wasn't trying to sell me any, just some guy I work with.
> 
> also, will the potency change if you smoke a blunt or a from a bowl?


lol, nah the buds itself are still green but there are traces of purple on the nugs if you inspect it and it should have lots of crystals.

You going to love that purple.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> lol, nah the buds itself are still green but there are traces of purple on the nugs if you inspect it and it should have lots of crystals.
> 
> You going to love that purple.


well he couldn't get me any, so I have no idea how to go about getting it. The guy I buy through doesn't told me it wasn't real. So, I'll have to wait I guess.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Look at pictures of Purple on google and remember what purple kush looks like and when you go to buy it just look to see if it's purple, if not tell the dealer to get lost.


----------



## grasscity (Jun 11, 2012)

Rated R you're the man. You and walls are awesome. I'm still smoking weed and getting drunk gambling i'm not you're average man. You know how it is and you know what it is. 

I'm high as hell right now.




Walls said:


> Time to get high and go gorilla fuck the fiance. TMI? Maybe but I'm bored.


^ This guy has my respect


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I made a thread about you in Rants, Rated R. I want you to go and read it. I'm bringing this to your attention because unlike you, I say things about you where you can reply back and I'd LOVE to see what you have to say about it. You have a lot of fans.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

You're Pretty Good said:


> someone told me that purple haze is real and that it is actually colored purple? is this bullshit? he wasn't trying to sell me any, just some guy I work with.
> 
> also, will the potency change if you smoke a blunt or a from a bowl?


The Purple Haze of today is definitely not the same Purple Haze Hendrix made famous back in the 60's. I've personally never seen it, but all the other "purple" strains I've smoked have had some purple in the buds. For the most part, though, purple nugs don't mean shit. If a plant gets too cold, it starts to turn purple. That's it. The bud definitely looks prettier, but other than that it just means the grower fucked up or did it intentionally to improve the bag appeal. Some strains naturally come out purple, but mainly it's a temperature thing.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Me and my boy grew some shit outside from seeds we ordered from Amsterdam called "Twlight" that was super purplish. This was over 10 years ago, we only got like an ounce or so dried from those Twilight plants but we had some other seeds we got too. I think we actually harvested on the day of 9/11 if I recall. Only time I ever grew bud actually. I've bought buds with an extreme purple tint a handful of times through the years, though typically it's only a trace amount if any at all. I laugh when I get shit with 'purple' in the name that isn't purple at all. Whatever, as long as it's decent I could care less about the name really. In a lot of instances I think people just apply names to heady bud to make it seem better than it is because 99% of the time as long as it's good nobody cares what it really is.

GOO PUNCH KNICCA!


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Why has this thread been hiding in fucking word games? Thought it had been nuked for good or something.

Eating a shit ton, watching really bad movies, wanking, thinking deep shit, and more wanking is how I enjoy my high time. I prefer doing it alone as I get awfully self-concious and reserved around others when I smoke (because I'm slightly that when sober).


----------



## aj epic (Apr 18, 2011)

look im straight edge no im curios how many of you can type the alphabet backwards


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

bradk said:


> The Purple Haze of today is definitely not the same Purple Haze Hendrix made famous back in the 60's. I've personally never seen it, but all the other "purple" strains I've smoked have had some purple in the buds. For the most part, though, purple nugs don't mean shit. If a plant gets too cold, it starts to turn purple. That's it. The bud definitely looks prettier, but other than that it just means the grower fucked up or did it intentionally to improve the bag appeal. Some strains naturally come out purple, but mainly it's a temperature thing.


I don't have Purple Haze but I have some Purple Kush right now that is FUCKING me up.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

I talk in t he mirror ubt like the TV mirror


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Rated R has been gotten to and is ducking his habit thread. He shall not be missed. Maybe you can fly off to Central America and post from Tijuana.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

aj epic said:


> look im straight edge no im curios how many of you can type the alphabet backwards


*Curious. You can barely type by the looks of things.

Joe Rogan has an awesome podcast with Aubrey Marcos where he documents in detail his Ayahuasca trips from earlier this year. Aubrey is always a great listen and his Ayahuasca stories are always immense and insane. Just thought it might interest a few , Walls probably listened to it allready. Just starting it now my self. Have a heap of Rogan's podcasts to catch up on.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I like Rogan but wish he'd STFU about DMT because people like him are bringing it too out in the open to people who aren't ready or responsible enough to handle it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Super Delfin said:


> I like Rogan but wish he'd STFU about DMT because people like him are bringing it too out in the open to people who aren't ready or responsible enough to handle it.


Rogan always speaks his mind, he doesn't give a fuck about anyone else.

I like him like that, his honesty is amazing.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

So, you're just going to act like none of this existed, then? I know for a fact other people have told you about my glorious thread of you and I have as well. Interesting choice, you had many options of how to deal with it. You could have went in there and defended yourself (good fucking luck), you could have just Chael'ed the thread and denied everything. But instead you've chosen to simply choose that it doesn't exist, an interesting choice.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

I would donate a kidney for a gram of weed right now. Bored to death and another sleepless night is surely ahead. FUCK THIS.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I wouldn't go that far but I could go for some right now. I'm out of the Purple Kush, that shit was amazing and got me high like the days of old.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Super Delfin said:


> I like Rogan but wish he'd STFU about DMT because people like him are bringing it too out in the open to people who aren't ready or responsible enough to handle it.


He rarely talks about DMT anymore really. When he does he says why he doesn't take it anymore and how it shouldn't be messed around with. I know where your'e coming from but even if Joe never said a word about DMT you would still have those people taking psychedelics like they have for many years. Agreed Joe kinda popularised DMT though to a certain extent. 



Tarfu said:


> I would donate a kidney for a gram of weed right now. Bored to death and another sleepless night is surely ahead. FUCK THIS.


^ I second this. Just out of curiosity, what's Finnish weed like? Heard weed is generally less common in Finland than most of Europe.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

geraldinhio, you still have the best fucking sig on this site, bar none. I don't see you post too often and always forget about it and it's so fucking funny :lmao

Best caption from that shoot ever and perfect fits the Boner line lmao


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Hands down my favourite part of a epic shoot. :lmao Watched it blasted not too long ago when I relised I had it saved.:mark: 

Still didn't see their new shoot. Heard mix reviews really which is a shame. Some said they weren't intoxicated enough to make it as good as the first one but still had it's moments.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Just the stoned bewilderment on Kendricks face is so fucking funny. I would LOVE to smoke with those two.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

What is the right way to get high through weed?


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

It would be epic. Kendrick with his wacky conspiracy theories and just Paul being fucking insane anyway. :lmao Might download the second shoot tonight just to see what it's like.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

.
.
.
.
*<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Howard Marks and a beard of weed!*


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Seems legit


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

geraldinhio said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's Finnish weed like? Heard weed is generally less common in Finland than most of Europe.


Don't have anything to compare to, but it works and isn't commonly hard to get. It's costy, but now that I'm moving closer to _the scene_ I should be able to get it a reasonable price. So we're fine.

EDIT: The second shoot is worth it, perhaps not as wild, but really interesting. Greatest duo ever.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

RevolverSnake said:


> What is the right way to get high through weed?


Just take a nug break it down, and put some in a pipe (there around $20) get a glass pipe!, metal pipes a big no no.

Glass pipes usually have carbs as well, so you'll get even more fucked up just after a hit.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

4-AcO-DMT >>> Mushrooms

I better get another gram before this shit is outlawed because it's so fucking choice. I love it and so has everyone I shared it with. It's basically mushrooms with a more standardized dose, no nausea, and easier comeup. 

Kind of got a thing going on with one of the girls I shared some with. Another reason to love it! I'll be eating some more for Pretty Lights on 9/1. Would roll but actually want to roll hard for music fest later in the month so my brain needs an extended break from such things after my last few months of partying.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Have you ever made brownies/crackers? I had one about two days ago, my buddy made a couple firecrackers the other day and called me over to try them out, and damn did I get pretty baked.

It was a complete different high than smoking and honestly I had a buzz even at the 5th hour, that shit gets you high for LONG.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I made firecrackers a few times and felt I would have been higher just smoking the bud. Made cookies a few times too after making butter. Never was satisfied with the results, but other people liked them. Toletance is a bitch though and I never used my heady stash in edibles so quality may have been the issue for me.

Ate some rice crispy treats for the festival and liked them though, think I will make some edibles with good weed in the next few months. Wouldn't mind trying to make some weed milk with heavy cream and chocolate milk either, but it's super unhealthy.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I've made weed milk too and failed, regret it to this day, what a waste of some Kush.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Honestly, I much rather enjoy a pill & cough syrup high over weed. Just can't handle it like I could when I was much younger.

All in all, I'd take cocaine or x anyday over weed.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone tried Ketamine?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I've done K a few times and quite a bit of MXE. It's not bad but not my drug of choice. Fun though.



Trouble Trouble said:


> Honestly, I much rather enjoy a pill & cough syrup high over weed. Just can't handle it like I could when I was much younger.
> 
> All in all, I'd take cocaine or x anyday over weed.


Never really had a proper DXM experience myself. But yeah, rolling is the best high possible but the body is capable of doing it only so often. The coke around here is fucking garbage 99% of the time so I don't even fuck with it. That and I normally feel like trash on the comedown. Weed overall is 
the best habitual drug, everything else in moderation.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Super Delfin said:


> I've done K a few times and quite a bit of MXE. It's not bad but not my drug of choice. Fun though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats the bad thing about coke is the come down. Normally, I'd keep xanax or at least a few loritabs or percs to help me come down faster and more importantly, because the coke tends to be cut and I snort so much that my nose hurts.


I've been hearing a lot about molly but have honestly never tried it, I've only taken the actual pills.

Anybody know what molly like?


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Trouble Trouble said:


> Honestly, I much rather enjoy a pill & cough syrup high over weed. Just can't handle it like I could when I was much younger.
> 
> All in all, I'd take cocaine or x anyday over weed.


I mixed DXM with opiates or benzos too many times to count. It was fucking stupid as hell and really dangerous, but wandering around town in a dissociated stupor used to provide some good times. It felt like the town was made for me when I used to do that, it was amazing. I can't do that shit anymore, though. I honestly think I'll wind up losing my mind if I trip on DXM one more time.


----------



## GenocideZ (Jul 1, 2012)

I dont smoke, drink alcohol or do drugs. Hopefully never will.

I'm not an asshole about it and go round telling everyone to be exactly like me. Mainly, because I'm round lots of people who do. If I dont introduce it into my life, I wont have to spend a large percenatge of my income on it.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Trouble Trouble said:


> I've been hearing a lot about molly but have honestly never tried it, I've only taken the actual pills.
> 
> Anybody know what molly like?


I don't fuck with pills anymore, just molly. Which honestly isn't necessarily great because it can be cut up too. Last shit I got was pretty mediocre, legit molly but stomped on for sure. But I just feel better sticking with molly. Got to use a reagent kit before using any because most shit is fake, fucked up but pills are the same, assholes trying to make a few bucks selling crap.

It's pretty much the same as getting a good roll on pills. It's just that with molly the hope is that it is uncut MDMA/MDA/MDE etc... With pills there seems to be more of a chance of getting a drug cocktail, not to mention a completely unknown quantity. That isn't too say there isn't molly going around that tests good because it has enough of a MDxx substance but is cut with inactives or RCs like methylone/mephedrone and such.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Do you swallow molly or snort it?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

You can do either. I usually eat it because I believe MDMA has a higher oral bio-availability than insufflation, plus the experience lasts a bit longer. I have snorted it before though, was fine but I still prefer eating it. Actually they say plugging it (sticking it up your ass) is the best way. I think I'm good on that though ha.

I normally like to eat somewhere in the neighborhood of 150-220mg depending on quality. Typically don't redose after the initial dose, though rarely I'll add a booster of less than half the original dose somewhere around the hour and a half after dropping to extend the roll.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't even know what it looks like, which is why I never tried it. Hate to get sold some fake shit.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, don't try MDMA man, that stuff killed 2 kids in my High school alone, Alberta had it pretty bad last year and it still does, pretty much every pill was tainted last year, It's just too risky.

Also, when you take the pill, the paranoia would just overtake you of it being a tainted pill, your whole experience would be awful even if it wasn't tainted, so it's a dumb decision from both sides.

Just stay away.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Rated R™ said:


> Yeah, don't try MDMA man, that stuff killed 2 kids in my High school alone, Alberta had it pretty bad last year and it still does, pretty much every pill was tainted last year, It's just too risky.
> 
> Also, when you take the pill, the paranoia would just overtake you of it being a tainted pill, your whole experience would be awful even if it wasn't tainted, so it's a dumb decision from both sides.
> 
> Just stay away.


i'm pretty certain you've never taken pills before.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I've taken the pills and never had a bad experience.

But I'm hesitant about the molly because I'm a country boy, never seen it before and somebody might rip me off. But, I also do cocaine, which is just as risky as taking a pill and some molly. Just have to trust in your dealer.



LOL @ Wartah. I remember somebody saying something about Rated R pretending to smoke kush.

Also, on the subject of actual pills, people let their mind control their high. I had a chick 1 time that wanted to pop with me, so I gave her a half and told her take this. About 15 minutes later, she acting like she rollin hard. I let her know it was a piece of a Sweet Tart, and that verified that I would never give her a pill.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Waratah said:


> i'm pretty certain you've never taken pills before.


Nope, if it wasn't already OBVIOUS from my post you quoted.

Just too risky, and paranoia would be off the charts anyways, so really no point.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

so, how do I get my hands on some cocain?


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

Rated R™ said:


> Nope, if it wasn't already OBVIOUS from my post you quoted.
> 
> Just too risky, and *paranoia would be off the charts anyways, so really no point.*


no see this is completely wrong from my experiences. the pills i've had are pretty great and i'm bouncing off the walls. last thing on my mind is paranoia. you're getting paranoid and i think either the pill hasn't kicked in or you're on some shit stuff.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Waratah said:


> no see this is completely wrong from my experiences. the pills i've had are pretty great and i'm bouncing off the walls. last thing on my mind is paranoia. you're getting paranoid and i think either the pill hasn't kicked in or you're on some shit stuff.


Yeah, I'm just assuming that if there is something you're taking that there's a chance that you may die, wouldn't the paranoia of death be in your mind with molly? I've never taken it so I can't say, but any logic would have that a person would get paranoid after swalloing that pill since there is a chance of death.

Maybe I'm way off, and the experience is so great that paranoia doesn't hit, and you go into the mindset that if you die, you die.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

People are constantly paranoid of death shouldn't take drugs like that because they have implanted in their brains that they will die. That causes blood pressure to raise, heart beat to accelerate and being misinformed about the effects of the drug, they likely will.

IMO, it's the same as any drug besides marijuana. All synthetic drugs have a higher risk of fatality but when you dwell on it, other factors will cause those fears to become more apparent.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, but last year it was so bad, especially here in Alberta, that if you took a pill there was a 75% chance of you dying, and kids still took it, which shocked me like nothing else ever has.

I understand that other drugs have some chance of death, but MDMA was warned to have a 50/50 chance, your pill could be tainted or it couldn't be, and it was all over the news, people were being warned, I don't remember them doing that for any other drug.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Most the problems I've heard about MDMA was a high body tempature, water intoxication and swelling of the brain, all of which could lead to death.

I do admit MDMA is more dangerous but I always feel 1 should research the facts about certain drugs before taking them.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Research wouldn't really do anything, because it's entirely on that certain pill, MDMA itself is absoloutely fine, but MDMA is being tainted a lot with PMMA (which is the death leading drug).

So research wouldn't do anything, as MDMA is fine but you just gotta make sure that pill you have in your hands is not tainted, and there's some kind of Kit for that, and it will tell you whether your pill is tainted or not.

If you invest in that testing kit, than you're good to go.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

But even a non tainted pill can kill you if you don't know how to control it.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Haven't heard anything about clean MDMA killing you, how does that happen? I've had friends taken it over the years and pure MDMA is fine from what I've been told.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Again, as I said, you can die from having an extremely high body temperature, acute water intoxication or from swelling of the brain. MDMA, like many other drugs besides marijuana, can kill you, regardless of being tainted or not.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Didn't know that, was under the impression pure MDMA was not deadly.

Why have you taken pills than? you said if you can control it, you're fine, so how do prevent any of the side effects from happening?

You're taking a huge risk still.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I drink orange juice when on a pill. It's good to stay hydrated by drinking water but you can drink yourself to death. But, staying hydrated prevents your body temperture from reaching high levels. As for the brain swelling, I don't know exactly what that is about, I remember seeing it on a documentary.

It is a risk but that comes with the territory and if you're afraid of something happening, it's best not to roll. True, you don't know what you're getting but thats the same with every drug. People put roach spray on weed, cut cocaine all to hell and where I'm from in West Virginia, they even had fake oxycodone 30's and oxycontin 80's going around.

To be honest, I might not have ever taken a real e pill, I was always high on a bunch of shit. Once, I popped 2 supermans, smoked a few blunts of loud, drank an ounce of tuss and snorted a half a gram of cocaine. I was fucked all the way up but when I tried to snort a loritab afterwards, I got sick as hell and thru up a weird orange concoction (that was likely the tuss). Never threw up like that before in my life.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yikes, that many drugs within a span of an hour, how could you be so careless?

I shouldn't say careless, but that's just too much, don't you think?


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I shouldn't have been reading cause I can sure use some drugs right now...I only do weed, some pills (C-II and C-III, not anything synthetic), and alcohol. Funny, because I study pharmacy I have an idea of what happens to the body. I'll just say everything has a limit (except Benzos...It's almost impossible to overdose on that, but I still wouldn't down a bunch of xanies though)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> Yikes, that many drugs within a span of an hour, how could you be so careless?
> 
> I shouldn't say careless, but that's just too much, don't you think?


Thats nothing.

Between me and 3 of my homies, we would snort at least 25 pills (including xanax, loritab, percocet & tylox), drink 4 cases of beer, smoke at least an ounce of weed, snort an 8 ball of cocaine and possibly drink a bottle of gin or cough syrup. That was on a daily basis.

I will say that many times, I thought I was going to die, like the time me, my neighbor and his girlfriend mixed over 40 xanax with about an 8 ball of coke.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'd hate to know that I'm about to die because of drugs, I don't even want to feel anything close to death :shocked:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

My heart was racing, I couldn't talk because the coke made me lose my speech, I was sweating and blinking like Eddie Griffin.

Last time I ever mixed xanax with coke.

But the way I do coke is I mix it with a pain pill like loritab. Might be a mind thing but I feel when the coke is so stepped on, mixing it with a loritab makes it hurt less on the nose.

Also, next time you smoke weed and have access to cough syrup (only tussionex and promethazine) dip a blunt in the bottle or smear some across the cigar before you roll it. It's another good high.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

You're insane.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Maybe so but I'm not hurting anybody but my body.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

He's not insane, that's plan retarded . You're asking for a shortcut to your grave mixing them drugs. Like that guy in your avatar and sig.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

It may be retarded but does it affect you?

Do you do drugs and if so, what kind?


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

geraldinhio said:


> He's not insane, that's plan retarded . You're asking for a shortcut to your grave mixing them drugs. Like that guy in your avatar and sig.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rated R, you a fake ass weed smoker, so I know you ain't laughing.

In the OP, you said you don't even smoke weed then you lie and say you only said it because you didn't want your friends to know. Thought you were a grown man? And then, you edit the OP 8 months after making it.

Everything about you screams "retarded".


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

^Gotten to.

Relax, why so mad?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I've been weed free for about two weeks now. It's been good. I might quit smoking altogether.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

LOL, that's weird I've been off for 2+ weeks now too, will be 3 weeks this friday, I'll be honest I kind of feel more relaxed since I'm not wasting so much money and life is still really fun, also thinking of cutting down big time when college starts.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah a few weeks off is in the cards for me as well. I find it hard to not munch out and it's fucking with my abs lol. Trying to look teh sex for another festival next month. Plus I can get more fucked up when I come back. And actually remember my dreams for a bit.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Super Delfin said:


> Yeah a few weeks off is in the cards for me as well. I find it hard to not munch out and it's fucking with my abs lol.


Yep, me too. My routine's been smoke for a month, stop for a month. So far it's been working well for me. It keeps my tolerance low and gives me a month to lose the weight I gained from eating ridiculous amounts of garbage. Every time I smoke I try to stay away from food, but I always fail miserably in the end. Food just tastes too fucking good when you're baked, it's unfair.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, there's no way you can stop or prevent the munchies, it's just too hard.

Will be 3 weeks tommorrow since I've been completely drug free.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Dude this shit got me cracking up thinking of a random story. Freshman year of college I blazed the shit out of my dorm and my roomie didn't smoke. I just remember one night getting and staying high as hell all night and I opened and finished a family size bag of chips at one point. My roommate was like what the fuck man, I don't think he really understood. He was a cool dude, just didn't blaze. 

Although I did feel bad opening the windows to smoke sometimes in winter, this was up by Lake Erie so the winters had some super rough days. Like 15-20 below lol (Fahrenheit). But sometimes you just gotta smoke a blunt.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao that sounds like a hell of an experience, I would love to live in a dorm and just blaze but my college isn't too far, so that's not possible, would be sick though.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Rated R™ said:


> :lmao that sounds like a hell of an experience, I would love to live in a dorm and just blaze but my college isn't too far, so that's not possible, would be sick though.


Meh it's not that great. I did it and almost got myself kicked off of residence.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

You got caught? how did you manage that?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I was blowing out of the window and my CLs (the ones who are in charge of your floor) who were sitting in the common room saw the smoke and somehow just knew it was coming from the room I was in.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao that's fucked, I know you weren't laughing when it happened but damn, so he just gave you a warning and let you off?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah I tend to agree that blazing inside a dorm is sketchy. I always did something to kill the smell, either open the window, put dryer sheets on a fan, make a spoof with dryer sheets, tape on door, etc...

I recall one time me and a friend were hammered and wanted to get high but didn't have weed, it was like 4 or 5am. What we did have was a shit ton of pipe resin so we said fuck it and smoked on that for a while. If you've ever done it you of course know it smells pretty badly/strongly. So we smoke on that, he leaves and I passed out. I was told the next day that the campus police were knocking on my dorm while I was sleeping but I must not have heard. Glad I didn't. Guess they figured it was someone else because a bunch of people in my hall had gotten in trouble for other shit and I was squeaky clean.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Rated R™ said:


> :lmao that's fucked, I know you weren't laughing when it happened but damn, so he just gave you a warning and let you off?


No. I got in trouble. I was put on probation and if I would get in trouble again for something similar I would not be able to live on campus. This happened in October and surprisingly I made it all the way to the end of the school year. 

Oh, and I also had to write this stupid essay on how what I did was wrong and how I would fix my mistake.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

I found a filter online a couple of months ago called the Smoke Buddy and it seems like it would work great for situations like that. I've seen a couple videos of it in action and people say it completely masks the smell and there's absolutely no smoke when you blow into it properly. The only thing it wouldn't mask would be the burning bowl of weed, but smoking one hit at a time would solve that problem. You should check it out if you're still in school.

I think today's going to be my last day of smoking for awhile, so I've been smoking kief bowls all day and it's safe to say I'm real baked. I'm glad I'm taking a break, though, I'm starting to feel a little burnt out.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Alim said:


> No. I got in trouble. I was put on probation and if I would get in trouble again for something similar I would not be able to live on campus. This happened in October and surprisingly I made it all the way to the end of the school year.
> 
> Oh, and I also had to write this stupid essay on how what I did was wrong and how I would fix my mistake.


So did you quit completely after october? or just blazed off campus?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Yup my last smoke was this morning. Going to at least take the work week off, I'll see if I grab a bag this weekend. Who knows. Got about 40mg MXE in my system at the moment, but only got about two doses of that left. Not too sorry to see it go but will probably grab a few grams if the same vendor stocks it again. Def need to get another g of some 4-AcO-DMT very soon.

Just ordered a Ryu coustume for costume night at a festy next month. Will probably rock it on Halloween too. Also got some LED orbits, LED poi, and LED glasses. Thank you eBay for supplying shit I do not need whatsoever. About to get a Psicosis mask too just because...

The fuck does Twitter 'n' Grapes mean?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

bradk said:


> I found a filter online a couple of months ago called the Smoke Buddy and it seems like it would work great for situations like that. I've seen a couple videos of it in action and people say it completely masks the smell and there's absolutely no smoke when you blow into it properly. The only thing it wouldn't mask would be the burning bowl of weed, but smoking one hit at a time would solve that problem. You should check it out if you're still in school.
> 
> I think today's going to be my last day of smoking for awhile, so I've been smoking kief bowls all day and it's safe to say I'm real baked. I'm glad I'm taking a break, though, I'm starting to feel a little burnt out.


Sounds like a nifty creation. I have my own place for the school year now and won't be living on campus, but I'll still look into it.



Rated R™ said:


> So did you quit completely after october? or just blazed off campus?


I started taking it outside, but the last couple of months my friend moved in on the first floor and had the perfect blazing window and had a sick homemade bong that he didn't take outside so I took my chances indoors and never got caught again. There was a CL that lived down the hall but she was an extremely chill black lesbian and didn't really give a shit so that helped.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That's pretty sick, and brad thanks for letting me know about the smoke buddy, reviews look solid, and it's only $20, I'll be buying one real soon.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Took a hit of acid last night from All Good that was fake. It was bitter as hell and numbed the tounge a bit, similar to a 25x-nBOME substance. Knowing this, I swallowed it as these chemicals are believed to be fairly non-active when swallowed at usual dosages. If it was really LSD I'd have still felt it. And I was even down for a DOx type drug if it turned out to be that. But nothing happened. Thanfully 20mg of 4-AcO-DMT somehow found it's way up my nose and then things, did in fact, happen. 

Drew some crazy shit, did some nitrous, laughed, had fun, can't complain about the decision. Come up on the snorted dose was surprisingly gentle considering the fairly quick time from baseline to peak.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:hb I finally found someone who sells at my college. Only took me a week, but I started getting worried since it is a college campus after all, shouldn't taken so long.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

How are you going to bun in campus?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

/\ I see you're from the Burgh? I got some straight fucking fire from Oakland recently, right off Pitt campus. Not from some random and not local weed, but damn this shit was nice. OG Kush was super nice.

RESURRECTION!

Toss n' washed 10g of red veined sumatra kratom about 2 hours ago. It's alright I guess, not as strong as I was hoping for. Guess I'll go for more next time. It does have an opioid feel, slight itch, pinned pupils. I'd equate this dose with approx 10mg oxy maybe, not sure maybe a few mg more. Shit was hard to get down though. I basically put OJ in my mouth, poured a bit of kratom in, more OJ, try to swallow and drink more OJ, more kratom, etc. Might have potential but it's a pain in the ass to take. Guess you can buy enhanced leaf or extracts, or even make tea too. Although I heard toss and washing plain dried leaf powder is the most bang for your buck, plus that's all the site I got it from sold and it was a secondary purchase anyway.

All in all, I'll try it again although I don't know if I'll bother buying it another time.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I applaud you Delfin for bringing the thread back alive.

I started bunning about a week ago, got my license last week so I just take dad's car out when he gets home and go meet up a buddy, who's really chill and always buns me up.

We go to the weirdest places, the other day I picked him up and he had some kush, so we're like let's pick a good place and go chill there for an hour or so, we drove and drove till we seen this safe place after like 20 mins, lol.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Bunning? That's a slang term I've never heard. I'm guessing it just means smoking up? I kind of like it but don't think it will catch on around here. Here's some random local drug slang that might not be used everywhere, because I'm bored.

*Eighth =* Cut, slice
*Ounce = *Zip, zone
*Coke =* Yayo, white girl, yak
*Marijuana seeds =* *******
*Going on a car ride specifically to smoke =* Hoo ride, or hoo-ey
*Heroin =* Ron
*Crack = *Hard
*Something to cover marijuana smell (ex bottle with hole and dryer sheets) = *Spoof
*Joint =* Jammer


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah Bunning means to smoke up, it's a slang for weed pretty much EVERYONE knows around here.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I've done it 3 times in total. The last 2 experiences were good, the 2nd was really good, felt really relaxed and was seeing some cool shit. Was really stoned. The first time was weird, felt like I was floating in the air whilst walking.

I'd definitely do it again.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Super Delfin said:


> Bunning? That's a slang term I've never heard. I'm guessing it just means smoking up? I kind of like it but don't think it will catch on around here. Here's some random local drug slang that might not be used everywhere, because I'm bored.
> 
> *Eighth =* Cut, slice
> *Ounce = *Zip, zone
> ...


Kush---loud, strong
Coke---thrax
Crack---jig, twerk
Gram---grizzy
Eighth---3 & a baby, ball game
Pain pills---busses
X Pills---yoppas
Heroin---dog food
Xanax---scooby snacks, blue devils


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

We call that fire shit KRIP down here. KRIPPY KRIPTO KRIPT... all of Florida was calling it that for like ever but now the youngsters all of a sudden wanna be like everyone else and go back to calling it all that made up shit. As long as it was fire enough to be called KRIP it didn't fucking matter. Now everyone's on that "BODY HIGH" vs "HEAD HIGH" shit.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> Kush---loud, strong
> Coke---thrax


'Thrax' is a fucking awesome slang name haha. I've heard a few people call buds 'loud' before and I asked someone just where the hell it came from, like why 'loud'? He said maybe it's because that shit smells, like gives away that you have weed, so that shit is loud. Makes sense, but maybe not the thought process behind the name, who knows.



Joel Anthony said:


> We call that fire shit KRIP down here. KRIPPY KRIPTO KRIPT... all of Florida was calling it that for like ever but now the youngsters all of a sudden wanna be like everyone else and go back to calling it all that made up shit. As long as it was fire enough to be called KRIP it didn't fucking matter. Now everyone's on that "BODY HIGH" vs "HEAD HIGH" shit.


Funny man, I used to go to Daytona in the summers and every time I found weed people called the good shit 'krip'. The first time I went down I asked for nugs and they said they could get some 'krip' which I thought was like a strain at first, but then came to realize it just means heady buds. So every time after that I'd just ask the locals for krip when trying to score, which was always surprisingly easy for me there. Good shit usually too.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Super Delfin said:


> Funny man, I used to go to Daytona in the summers and every time I found weed people called the good shit 'krip'. The first time I went down I asked for nugs and they said they could get some 'krip' which I thought was like a strain at first, but then came to realize it just means heady buds. So every time after that I'd just ask the locals for krip when trying to score, which was always surprisingly easy for me there. Good shit usually too.


It's like a GRAB BAG, heh. You never know what strain you'll get!! But it's always a top rank strain. Right now there's a Sour D / Cheese hybrid going around. But 90% of the people involved on both ends will just say krip and not even bother with the long winded names. Few weeks back it was Mango. Then there was the Blue Dreamz over the Summer. Some white haired stuff I forget what they call that kind. That was like early summer. It's lovely I must admit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I love living on res in uni. We have a dealer in our dorm so I've been blazing with him almost every day since I've got here. it's fucking awesome.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Speaking of pills I was once heavily addicted to Oxys, I was shooting them up at 16, Sent to rehab all good now, Never relapsed, Just smoke bud now, Drugs don't get you anywhere except dead or in jail


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, you was shooting?


Well, I used to snort them. Not a lot because I refused to pay $60 for a pill, when I can get the same effect off 2-3 xanax, 3 percs and a six pack of Coronas, coming up to about $30. Leaves me with another $30 that I can get a blunt of kush with, with $5-$10 left over.


It's great you were able to shake that habit. A couple people I grew up with developed a fetish for the needle and are at the point of no return. Lost cars, their house, wife is out whoring, sleeping with God knows who and the kids always dirty & hungry.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Joint* - Spliff, Zoot, Bifter, Biff, Biffy, Coner
*Rizla* - Skins, King Skins, Kingies, Kings, Papers
_*pass the blunt yo*_
*Smoking generally* - Getting blazed, tokin', smokin', Burning
*Coke* - Wanga, Charlie, yayo(lol)
*Eighth* - Henry, Henners
*Quarter* - Q
*Ounce* - Oz


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

What the fuck is it with kids in the UK these days selling a gram of "highgrade" for £10? It's a con.

I've been smoking for ten plus years. I used to pay max £20 for a Henry, now it's £30, which is barely better than the £10/gram scenario providing you actually get it on weight.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

A gram of weed is $10 anywhere you go, surprised you used to get Eighths for only 20 before.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

A gram should indeed be $10. If you buy $60, you should get another one for free as well. At least that's how it's always been here. I have paid $15 a gram for better quality stuff though and didn't mind. But the weed I get here is really good as it is, so if I'm going to pay extra per gram it better be amazing. Last time I paid $15 a gram for some shit I lost my mind for like 5 days, was like the old days when I first started smoking. Totally worth it.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Where I live its 20 a g if you want some fire, I grow my own though or buy off of my friends who give me some good deals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

$15 dollars a gram. :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Where I'm from, a gram is $25 for some strong but you can get an eighth for $75 (sometimes $70) and a quarter for $125.

Here, the shit thats under $25 is usually garbage. Just gives you a headache and leaves you pissed off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

oh man, I could not live anywhere else.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

El Chapo said:


> Where I'm from, a gram is $25 for some strong but you can get an eighth for $75 (sometimes $70) and a quarter for $125.
> 
> Here, the shit thats under $25 is usually garbage. Just gives you a headache and leaves you pissed off.


You should move out of that shithole, what a rip off.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rated R™ said:


> You should move out of that shithole, what a rip off.


Everywhere I've been, it's $25 a gram. 

West Virginia, Atlanta, Charlotte, Greensboro, Washington DC, Baltimore, Ohio, Kentucky. The thing is, their grams are actually 1.5 on a scale, without the bag.

And the only way I buy weed, it has to be on a scale. To make sure the scale ain't shady, I fold a dollar bill and put it on it. If it weighs 1 gram, we're good.

You think thats a ripoff, cocaine suddenly went from 50 a gram to 90, whatever pill you buy, you pay the number it is (for example, loritab 10's cost $10) and a 8oz bottle of tuss costs $250, while an 8oz bottle of promethazine goes for $150.

Out of all the places I frequent, thats the normal prices, unless they decide to look out for you.


More importantly, why would I move from somewhere just because the price of good weed seems "high"? It's balances out because the cost of living in West Virginia is real low.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Well if you're a regular pot smoker, you're wasting around $200-400 monthly compared to if you bought pot in another city/state.

So if you came to Canada, you would be saving around $1000+ yearly on Mari Jane, I think it's a safe bet.

But yeah, if you're a student and have a job and shit, I wouldn't be too worried about the ridiculous rip off.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I really want to try coke at some point.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

College really takes changes you, started on Tuesday and haven't smoked pot even once, I have some but just don't get a chance to smoke because of the 10 hour class I have to attend for the next 6 months.

Weekends will be good, Tom night is going to be good.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> I really want to try coke at some point.


I enjoyed it but it really damages the nose. I couldn't do it unless I had a pain pill to snort afterwards or a xanax to come down. But, I guess it was because the coke was cut all to hell.

Just don't smoke it, that ain't cool.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

The new tat


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I have only smoked weed once in the woods at my high school few years ago. only took two puffs, only affect on me was i was laughed for no reason and eyes felt heavy


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

x iCame2Play x said:


> I have only smoked weed once in the woods at my high school few years ago. only took two puffs, only affect on me was i was laughed for no reason and eyes felt heavy


You should have taken about 20 more hits imo

Bout to get baked as shit! Bong time! Whoooop


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

my roommate is from India and to say he's a lightweight is an understatement. anyways we were taking bong tokes yesterday, which has become a norm for us, and by the end of the night he was puking all over the washroom. this is the second time he's greened out. :lmao


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I've puked from ripping bongs of shitty weed too hard, but never from being too high. Def seen people puke or pass out plenty of times though. In fact my one buddy passed out at the wheel of the car and we took out a stop sign. I smacked the shit out of him until he woke up, he was like "what's going on?" and I told him to just get the hell out of where we were and explained it to him. I think I ate the weed while he was passed out because I was so paranoid lol. People who puke on weed tend to get ultra pale looking too I've noticed the couple times it's happened.

This song is feelsweirdman I like it!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

So me and my housemate were sat rolling a joint in our kitchen when this girl we live with comes in and after talking to us for like 5 minutes only just notices the bag and totally freaks, grabs it and tries to run upstairs to flush it down the toilet. Took like 15 minutes to calm her down and get it back. Maybe I shouldn't tell her about some of my harder habits :side:


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Shepard said:


> So me and my housemate were sat rolling a joint in our kitchen when this girl we live with comes in and after talking to us for like 5 minutes only just notices the bag and totally freaks, grabs it and tries to run upstairs to flush it down the toilet. Took like 15 minutes to calm her down and get it back. Maybe I shouldn't tell her about some of my harder habits :side:


Whaaaaaat thats really cute, Im sorry thats who you live with


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

That girls needs to take a break, sit down and read up about what weed actually is.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Shepard said:


> So me and my housemate were sat rolling a joint in our kitchen when this girl we live with comes in and after talking to us for like 5 minutes only just notices the bag and totally freaks, grabs it and tries to run upstairs to flush it down the toilet. Took like 15 minutes to calm her down and get it back. Maybe I shouldn't tell her about some of my harder habits :side:


:lmao

never EVER met a person that freaks out over weed at my age. BC, the weed province of Canada. :kobe3


speaking of which, I've tried MDMA at two house parties recently and can only say it was a fucking hell of a time. Just like shrooms I don't plan to take them often, but I'll probably look to take them at any big parties during the year as they were honestly so much fun and put you into the perfect mood to party.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Magic said:


> :lmao
> 
> never EVER met a person that freaks out over weed at my age. BC, the weed province of Canada. :kobe3
> 
> ...


I did M on res a couple of times last year it was a blast. I've done it twice this school year too - both times for concerts.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Magic said:


> :lmao
> 
> never EVER met a person that freaks out over weed at my age. BC, the weed province of Canada. :kobe3
> 
> ...


Wait, so you had a lot of fun on MDMA but still don't plan on taking them often? something doesn't click there.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

MDMA is real fun but it's kinda expensive unless you just buy pills. I'm past the days where I could buy one for a tenner and be sorted sadly. I've taken quite a bit recently and my tolerance is really high. Getting off it until at least new year. Went to the Warehouse Project in Manchester on saturday and took a g of it so I figured that was a fun way to go out. I only ever do it in clubs anyway.

Lost my mind on some ket on friday also. Ive done it a couple times in the past but it was always really average. This time I got some really good stuff off some dude my brother knows. Tripped major balls and had people turn into cartoons and my vision ended up being like I was looking through a fish eye camera lens. Wasn't a scary trip though, just felt really odd in a good way. Was an experience to say the least, but again it's probably something I'll do rarely. The fact it has no comedown is always a bonus.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rated R™;12229731 said:


> Wait, so you had a lot of fun on MDMA but still don't plan on taking them often? something doesn't click there.


I said the same thing about the shrooms. I don't see what you don't understand about me not wanting to take heavier drugs often.



Shepard said:


> MDMA is real fun but it's kinda expensive unless you just buy pills. I'm past the days where I could buy one for a tenner and be sorted sadly. I've taken quite a bit recently and my tolerance is really high. Getting off it until at least new year. Went to the Warehouse Project in Manchester on saturday and took a g of it so I figured that was a fun way to go out. I only ever do it in clubs anyway.
> 
> Lost my mind on some ket on friday also. Ive done it a couple times in the past but it was always really average. This time I got some really good stuff off some dude my brother knows. Tripped major balls and had people turn into cartoons and my vision ended up being like I was looking through a fish eye camera lens. Wasn't a scary trip though, just felt really odd in a good way. Was an experience to say the least, but again it's probably something I'll do rarely. The fact it has no comedown is always a bonus.


Both times I did it I was given 2 and was quite fucked. The second time my friends were trying to convince me to take a third but I decided not to as I was already LOVING LIFE too much to need another one.

The best part of both my trips was the fact I had none of the bad side effects. I wasn't overly dehydrated and didn't need a shit load of water. I wasn't getting extremely hot or anything like that either, my temperature was actually perfect as I felt comfortable throughout both the nights except when I was just going hard at the house party.

I also wasn't EXTREMELY tired the next day or anything, I slept quite a bit but nowhere near as much my friends who were out the whole next day.

The biggest negative was actually the fact I was too energetic the second time around and my friends needed to calm me down as they didn't want me to get the point where my heartbeat was too high and I pass out or something. 

What is KET? It sounds like shrooms.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Ketamine


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ahh, I have some friends trying that on Tuesday for a concert that's happening in Vancouver. Might give it a shot if I hear positive things. Although reading the side effects of it, it looks like it could be a really bad trip if things happen to go wrong or something.

Edit: Nevermind, apparently these effects are only really common if you inject rather than oral consumption. Which begs the question, did you inject SHEP or did you do it orally. :side:


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Snorted keys of it. You don't need a lot to get fucked either which always helps.


And yeah if its not good stuff it can be pretty bad I've heard. When ive taken some before the only bad thing that happened was i didn't trip that much so I've been okay whenever i have done it


----------



## Wesson (Oct 26, 2012)

IM A GREAT MAN


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

Droogz I've done. Was bored, wrote this list, and I'll share it now. I'm sure I forgot a few and who knows what the fuck some of the shit I took was cut with when it comes to things like ecstasy pills, molly, and cocaine, or whatever else. Weed is my shit though, everything else is just kind of there. Got to know what you're getting yourself into at all times!

Marijuana
Cocaine
Crack (I feel the need to state it was on weed in a pipe lol, but there was quite a bit)
Ketamine
LSD
LSA (Low dose HBWR seeds)
25i-nBOME
MXE
4-HO-MET
4-ACO-DMT
6-APB
MDMA
MDA
4-MEC
Pentelone
Pentedrone
DMT
Oxycodone
Hydrocodone
Adderall
Xanax
Etizolam
Ritalin
Morphine
DXM (low dose)
Salvia
Kratom
Mescaline
Mushrooms
JWH-??? (synthethic cannabinoid blends pre-ban)
Alcohol
Tobacco
4-FA
Codeine/Promethazine
Nitrous
Soma
Oxymorphone


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

Probation's over and it's the first Thanksgiving I've been able to smoke for in 3 years. Holy shit it was glorious. Weed, deep fried turkey, pumpkin pie, and pumpkin beer was probably the greatest fucking meal I've ever had. Best holiday ever invented.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Super Delfin said:


> Droogz I've done. Was bored, wrote this list, and I'll share it now. I'm sure I forgot a few and who knows what the fuck some of the shit I took was cut with when it comes to things like ecstasy pills, molly, and cocaine, or whatever else. Weed is my shit though, everything else is just kind of there. Got to know what you're getting yourself into at all times!
> 
> Marijuana
> Cocaine
> ...


You smoke crack?


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

All day every day, bout to go snatch ****** chains to buy some rocks. Crack is the new weed don't be so uptight.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a question:
I smoked at least twice a day spring 2012, never noticed myself getting out of breath when I lifted weights or went running. I stopped during the summer and up till recently. Now I've started again and noticed it's harder to smoke, I cough a lot more, and I'm out of breath when I run. 

Is it because I took some time off (I had just been used to it before), or possibly because it is really shitty weed?


----------



## Nov (Feb 8, 2008)

Ah. Everyone now and then I will smoke weed or pop an eccy when I go out, only on occasion though. Not too keen on ever doing any sort of hallucinogen just because I have a massive fear of a bad trip after hearing so many stories.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Crack is not the new weed. That shit is the devil and when you smoke it, you're sucking the devil's dick.


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought it was obvious I was joking about the crack lol. Just because I did it once or twice doesn't mean I do it. It ranks up there with duster and meth as drugs pieces of shit use.

Binged out on 4-FA and 6-APB this weekend. Done with the 4-FA was awake for like 2 days, afraid I was going to get serotonin syndrome after redosing 6-APB and made myself puke. Time to hold off on the serotonin releasing drugs for a while. Been thinking of hitting some DMT again but I get scared before going for it, shit is serious.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

weed and nyquil. yes I highly recommend it. Unless you also have a sore throat. 

Apparently eating a little extra carbs when you're sick is a good thing. When I'm sick I just want to sleep and do nothing all day, including eating. so some bud and some nyquil worked wonders.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Finished 3 months of college and 3 left, Starting work as an IT technician in April, going to be making good money, they don't drug test in Canada apparently so I'm more than happy about that.

On a 17 day Winter break currently and getting high every night, feels so good especially knowing I'm about to finish post-secondary and moving on to bigger and better things in just a few months.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rated R™ said:


> Finished 3 months of college and 3 left, Starting work as an IT technician in April, going to be making good money, they don't drug test in Canada apparently so I'm more than happy about that.
> 
> On a 17 day Winter break currently and getting high every night, feels so good especially knowing I'm about to finish post-secondary and moving on to bigger and better things in just a few months.


you weren't getting high every day anyways? weed is ridiculously accessible in university, like I was literally blazing at least 3 times a day with quite big sessions before I became broke for awhile. even then my friend who was dealing blazed me up quite often.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I was only blazing on weekends the first month of college because I didn't want to be wasting so much money, but than I got this sick pipe and started to bun everyday after classes, It was saving me a ton of weed and even a $20 bag would last me at least 10 days.

The last two months I've been getting baked pretty much everyday.

These 3 months have been good, but I sure as hell can't wait till classes are over and I just start working.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lolpipes. most of my friends have bongs now so we usually do double bong sessions. also two of my friends are going to get a volcano. :hb:


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Well I wouldn't be able to carry around a Bong with me to school and back, pipes are the next safe bet.


----------



## juzzyfizzle (Jan 3, 2012)

What are your favourite songs to get high to? Smokin on - Wiz Khalifa is amazing.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Skyfall said:


> does anyone know how much percocet I need to take to get a little high? the split is 5-325. I think that's 5mg of oxycotin and 325 mg of acetametaphene. I'm not sure. Google is really not helping.


I just took 3.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

im smokin weed right now theres nothing wrong with it, if anything its better for you than booze and that is legal!

I used to do way worse but now im a booze and weed only kinda guy. most that other shit aint worth it trust me.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

25c N Bome.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm sitting on my roof with my laptop. Pretty high right now.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I picked up a Henry of some fine buds last night. Was smoking till 2am and got to work at 8:45am this morning, still feeling a bit blazed! Yikes!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Showtime said:


> Ahh, I have some friends trying that on Tuesday for a concert that's happening in Vancouver. Might give it a shot if I hear positive things. Although reading the side effects of it, it looks like it could be a really bad trip if things happen to go wrong or something.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, apparently these effects are only really common if you inject rather than oral consumption. Which begs the question, did you inject SHEP or did you do it orally. :side:


Don't let them take it at a concert! Serious?


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Shepard said:


> MDMA is real fun but it's kinda expensive unless you just buy pills. I'm past the days where I could buy one for a tenner and be sorted sadly. I've taken quite a bit recently and my tolerance is really high. Getting off it until at least new year. Went to the Warehouse Project in Manchester on saturday and took a g of it so I figured that was a fun way to go out. I only ever do it in clubs anyway.
> 
> Lost my mind on some ket on friday also. Ive done it a couple times in the past but it was always really average. This time I got some really good stuff off some dude my brother knows. Tripped major balls and had people turn into cartoons and my vision ended up being like I was looking through a fish eye camera lens. Wasn't a scary trip though, just felt really odd in a good way. Was an experience to say the least, but again it's probably something I'll do rarely. The fact it has no comedown is always a bonus.


Sounds like you had a trip to the 'K-hole' Shep?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah I was serious, they did it at the Wiz concert that happened in Vancouver a couple of months ago. Apparently it was awesome so nothing bad must of happened.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I can still remember loads of my k-holes from a few years ago. I think my favourite one was at a squat party when I had watched Fight Club the night before, and my mind got confused and I couldn't differentiate between real life and the plot of the film.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Anark said:


> I can still remember loads of my k-holes from a few years ago. I think my favourite one was at a squat party when I had watched Fight Club the night before, and my mind got confused and I couldn't differentiate between real life and the plot of the film.


That sounds cool. I once sat for 3 hours with my hands smushing my face cause I was convinced I'd put my hand through my face.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I always found I had k-holes at the worst possible times.

My first I was trying to swim in the middle of a nightclub, surrounded by a sea of people.

Not really sure why, although k wasn't the only drug I had ingested that night.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, my funniest moments have come from mixing. 

One new years eve a good while ago, I can't actually remember how many pills I took, but in one evening I attempted to skin up using tin foil for paper, tried to steal a mate's teeth while he wasn't looking, watched a TV that wasn't even there let alone on, and campaigned dramatically to get people to help me remove the neuron transfuser from inside the wall.

I think the tin foil skin was my crowning glory. _But it won't burn so you can use it again._


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

:lmao What drugs had you had? I'm guessing hallucigenics were included in the mix


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Pills, base, k and booze.

Large portions.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Anark said:


> Pills, base, k and booze.
> 
> Large portions.


Sounds like a fairly quiet 'Tidy weekender'.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone here had yellow nintendos?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

whenever I get stoned the first thing i notice wrong is my feet either shake pretty bad, or at least feel like they are, or they are numb, lol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Anark said:


> Pills, base, k and booze.
> 
> Large portions.


Base, as in crack?

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

TantruM said:


> whenever I get stoned the first thing i notice wrong is my feet either shake pretty bad, or at least feel like they are, or they are numb, lol.


I don't think that's a good thing yo.

my friend says her left arm always go numb when she's high and every time we're shitting bricks thinking she'll have a heart attack(as your left arm going numb is a symptom) but she won't get it checked out.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Showtime said:


> I don't think that's a good thing yo.
> 
> my friend says her left arm always go numb when she's high and every time we're shitting bricks thinking she'll have a heart attack(as your left arm going numb is a symptom) but she won't get it checked out.


nah its just a little effect of the drug man.

i need to learn to not eat right before i smoke because i always eat to the point where i am gagging on air because my stomach is filled to capacity. 

i ate the most i've ever eaten the other night, here is what I had:

4 S'mores Pop Tarts
8 Home Made Cookies (each the size of a coaster)
3 cans of mountain dew
1 glass of chocolate milk

all in one night


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ah, the days that I used to get legit munchies. those days are so very far away now. :bron3


also im likely doing shrooms tomorrow during the day. :mark:

I did them last week during night and it was fucked(really fun though) so hopefully all goes well again.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Showtime said:


> ah, the days that I used to get legit munchies. those days are so very far away now. :bron3
> 
> 
> also im likely doing shrooms tomorrow during the day. :mark:
> ...


been wanting to try shrooms. 

the only things i really fuck with right now are weed and cough syrup, as you might be able to tell 8*D


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

lol @ cough syrup. never even considered that in my life.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

the codeine and DXM will get you, I've done it a few times ever but wouldn't recommend it as it's extremely dangerous.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

at least when I smoke weed now, all I have to eat is frozen veggies and chicken breast.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm pretty baked right now,so glad the weekend is here, college is fucking stress thankfully I'm done in 6 weeks, PARTY!

How's the kush treating you guys?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

anyone ever smoke and listen to elevator music while playing pokemon? I have.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

Smoke all day everyday. Only shit that helps out my torn knee from hurting all the time.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

robitussin.

how much to get high? I have a 20 pill bottle of DXM 15mg.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

new piece


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I just took 345 mg of DXM from robitussin cough gel-caps. I'm freaking out, getting itchy and nausessous. don't recommened it


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

edit


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I just finished making some weed cookies:

first I made the butter; boiled up 1 stick of butter in the pan, stuck in some bud and stirred it on low for like 30 minutes. 

Then I poured my cookie miz into a bowl, 1 egg, 4 oz of cream cheese (strawberry :mark, about 10 oz of strawberries chopped up; added the butter. Stirred it up.

it was wetter than I wanted lol), but I convinced myself I want them a bit juicier than a plain old hard cookie. Baking them right now. very excited. whole thing took me about 45 minutes.

edit:










I've only had one so far. They're so freaking moist. Gonna put cream cheese and whip cream on top of them now.

edit2: 









yes. I hjad one. it works.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

nice bama

second pic - :homer


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Rated R™ said:


> I'm pretty baked right now,so glad the weekend is here, college is fucking stress thankfully I'm done in 6 weeks, PARTY!
> 
> How's the kush treating you guys?


Just got high as hell with Lawrence. He moved back to Modesto and we've been hanging out smoking since. How have you been? You remember me and the Hollywood Bash Bros right? I took a long break from the forum for some bet that I got into but I'm going to start posting back up on here again. Looking for that Tyrion Lanniser gimmick next.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Holy Shit, watch this high.


----------



## EdwardSmith (Dec 31, 2013)

Rated R™ said:


> Magic truffles? the hell? are they supposed to get you high or something?


Truffles..wohoo this word drive me crazy.:cool2


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DAAAMNNN I didnt even know about this thread. I looooove wrestling when I'm high. 420 BLAZE IT.


----------

